#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-21
<drj_cro> jutro
<tparcina> Da li Unison može sinkronizirati podatke s NTFS USB HDD-om?
<tparcina> Pokušavam napraviti sinkronizaciju ali uvijek dobivam ovu poruku:
<tparcina> Failed: Failed to set permissions of file ...  to rwxr-xr-x: the permissions was set to rwxrwxrwx instead. The filesystem probably does not support all permission bits. You should probably set the "perms" option to 0o1755 (or to 0 if you don't need to synchronize permissions).
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> pitanje, koliko ponuditi za linksys wrt54GL koji ima potrgano kuciste, tj kod otvaranja su potrgani oni clipovi pa sad nedrzi kad se zatvori i koji je imao potrgan jedan nosac za antenu?
<hbogner> ali inace radi, samo se kutija otvara
<MmikeMRMA> pa
<MmikeMRMA> ja sam svoj linksys pred cca 5 godina platio 300 kuna
<MmikeMRMA> mozda 400, al' mislim da je 300 bilo
<hbogner> e al ima strganu kutiju, i pao je sa stola tako da se jedna antena klima
<ptlo> hbogner, pogledaj na njuskalu kolko se nude slicni
<ptlo> tako sam ja prodavao svoju starudiju
<ptlo> prema drugim cijenama
<MmikeMRMA> pa e
<MmikeMRMA> 100 kuna
<MmikeMRMA> max 200
<Mmike> tko tu natty koristi?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> kako da udjem u grub meni?
<Mmike> esc ne radi, shift ne radi?
<Mmike> HOLD shift
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' koristi Xorg ili Wayland?
<hbogner> 150 kn i jos mi platio kavu covjek
<Mmike> ptlo_, mongodb help. Imam klijenta koji ima oko 350GB podataka u mongodbu, i sad bi ocistio djelove, medjutim baza se ne smanjuje. Jel' ima neki nacin za reclaim spacea, il' bi se to trebalo desavati automacki?
<Mmike> hbogner, super :)
<Mmike> hbogner, samo da radi :)
<ptlo_> Mmike, da, mozes vakumirati
<ptlo_> Mmike, trebalo bi se desavati automatski ali nece odmah
<hbogner> Mmike, uredjaj ej od jucer kod mene doma
<ptlo_> Mmike, cek da nadjem kak se tocno to radi
<hbogner> skroz ga rastavio d avidim kaj je sve 
<Mmike> ptlo_, ljubim te u desni obraz!
<ptlo_> Mmike, gah, nema vacuum kak se spada, moze napraviti novu bazu i copy/pasteati sve iz stare http://groups.google.com/group/mongodb-user/browse_thread/thread/77c7ed86a0844175
<ptlo_> Mmike, sori :)
 * Mmike povlaci svoju pusu
<ptlo_> Mmike, gledam jel ima sta novije, jerbo mi je ovo prilicno glupo
<dodobas> Mmike: pa popuniit ce ga novi podaci... :D
<ptlo_> Mmike, sori, 0 bodova
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> naime, covjek ostaje bez diska 
<Mmike> a ima hrpu podataka koji mu vise ne trebaju
<Mmike> :) kinky shit :)
<ptlo_> Mmike, ako ima kolekcije koje mu ne trebaju, moze njih dropati 
<ptlo_> to ce ih skroz obrisati
<ptlo_> jer je storage per-kolekcija
<ptlo_> ali ako je u svakom obrisao po malo, onda 0 bodova
<ptlo_> moze ovaj repair, samo sto je to blocking operacija
<ptlo_> (i zahtjeva privremeno da imas viska mjesta na disku da napravi novu/manju kopiju
<Mmike> ptlo a, veli lik da je dropao neke tablice u kolekciji i da sad vise ne moze napraviti u toj istoj kolekciji tablice s istim imenom
<Mmike> to je ficura, bug, ili je on los?
<ptlo_> wtf
<ptlo_> ja to radim nonstop
<ptlo_> (kod testiranja)
<Mmike> al, znaci
<Mmike> ako dropa tablicu
<Mmike> i naparvi novu
<Mmike> istog imena
<Mmike> nije oslobodio prostor na disku?
<ptlo_> ne postoji tablica, postoji kolekcija
<Mmike> cekcek
<Mmike> znaci ovo: ... dropao neke tablice u kolekciji i da sad vise ne moze napraviti u toj istoj kolekciji tablice s istim imenom...
<Mmike> nema smisla?
<ptlo_> mislim da nema
<ptlo_> cek da vidim
<ptlo_> arrrrgh!
<ptlo_> ima
<ptlo_> :((((
<ptlo_> krivo sam ti reko, sori
<ptlo_> to on po poddirektorijama kod dumpa/restorea radi, sve kolekcije su mu u jednoj
 * Mmike ide citat manual :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ptlo
<Mmike> kako kreiram bazu?
<Mmike> vidim kako kreiram kolekciju unutar baze
<Mmike> i tablicu unutar kolekcije
<Mmike> al' kako da bazu novu napravim?
<Mmike> ili ne raidm novu bazu, nego imam samo jednu, db, i to je to?
<ptlo_> ne radis je eksplicitno
<ptlo_> samo se spojis na koju hoces
<ptlo_> ja to iz pythona kazem: pymongo.Connection()['baza_na_koju_se_spajam']
<Mmike> ma u onom mongo shellu
<Mmike> pokusavam
<Mmike> pa mi ne ide :)
<ptlo_> a ne znam napamet za to
<hbogner> ddwrt gore, sve radi ko vurica,
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak da vidim kaj koristi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, probaj sa: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> instaliravam natty. Imam 4.3 GB disk na koji ga mecem. reko, majstore, aj ti sam sve izorganiziraj. I veli natty: e, / particija ti je pre mala (2.3G), pliz, popravi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570017/
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> i dalje se natty neda instalirat
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> 'installer has encountered unrecoverableerror ':)
<SilverSpace> na koji to stroj
<Mmike> ded510:~# free -g
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:            70         70          0          0          0         67
<Mmike> ovo je malo bolesno :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u virtualbox
<obruT> e kad se vec spominje python, jel se igrate sto s verzijom 3 ?
<ptlo_> Mmike, o cmon
<ptlo_> Mmike, mislis bolesno u smislu kapaciteta ili? :)
<obruT> navodno je sad 3.2 verzija "stabilna" i da je to to :) da se sad ima smisla pozabavit, naravno s projektima koje ne traze kompatibilnost sa starim projektima
<ptlo_> dok django i numpy ne predju, tesko ce to ici ...
<Mmike> ptlo_, pa da, 70 gigi rama
<obruT> bas sam za django neki dan dobio neki security report, ali nisam u detalje citao... jel zna tko o cem se radi ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ovo: dpkg -l | grep wayland
<dodobas> znaa netko kakvo je stanje s 'novim' WSGI i python3
 * Mmike je skuzio da je django samo malo nabrijaniji CMS framework
<Mmike> ok ne 'samo malo'
<Mmike> malo vise :0
<obruT> dodobas: kod nas u firmi u cetvrtak neko interno predavanje, tema geoweb, bas me zanima...
<dodobas> obruT: tko predaje?
<obruT> dodobas: neki zaposlenik, vjerojatno se bavi tim stvarima...
<dodobas> a budes mi pricao na skupstini
<igustin> dodobas: idi vidi dokle su došli ;)
<dodobas> vjerojatno ce vam prodati tehnologiju iz 1995...
<dodobas> standard
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> dodobas, da samo znas kako je kod njge u firmi, imam inside information
<igustin> hbogner: da kupujemo ili da prodamo dionice? :/
<igustin> :D
<hbogner> ma sto se tice prostora sam mislio
<hbogner> cudim se kad slusam kako se pokusava saznati gdje je koji korisnik, tj na koju je centralu spojen
<Mmike> hbogner, i dodobas 
<Mmike> vas dva mi uvijek imate iste boje u xchatu
<Mmike> znakovito je to
<igustin> lol
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> opet nas msijesas :D
<dodobas> prestani koristiti LOS xchat :P
<igustin> iz iste su stranke, moguće ;)
<dodobas> tako je... stranka genetski modificirane salate Hrvacke - SGMSH
<hbogner> stranke?
<dodobas> hbogner: pa iste 'boje'
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> e Mmike a koje smo to boje?
<Mmike> zuta neka, zagasita
<dodobas> zelene...
<Mmike> vuce ka okeru
<dodobas> aha... proljev boja... :)
<hbogner> kakica boja :D
<hbogner> dreeeekeeec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema takvih paketa u repozitoriju
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, wayland je onaj novi xserver pa sam tijo vidjet kak to radi
<Mmike> al' veli,m ne mogu instalirati natty jos
<ptlo_> wayland je wayoff
<ptlo_> ja ne bi bio siguran u wayland u natty+1 jos
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim kak ne mozes u virtualbox instalirati kad vidim da to ljudima na netu radi 
<ivoks> Mmike: wayland je u 'kako bi bilo super da to radi' fazi
<ivoks> Mmike: neces to vidjeti jos barem godinu dana
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, thnx
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  ne kuzim nit ja, sroka se installer nakon sto upisem password
 * Mmike bi jos 8 gigi rama u stroj
 * Mmike jedva ceka kad ce si kupiti neku plocu sa i7 procesorom i 12/16 GB RAMa :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr2NVIprdM8
<dodobas> i sto ces s tim ? ?? 
<dodobas> virtualizirati 16 racunala ?
<dodobas> po 2gb rama ? :D)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jao kaj ga ti znas pretjerivati :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa bio sam na tekmi
<Mmike> da mogu radit u miru! :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: u ljubljani 
<Mmike> eo sad imam eclipsu + 2 vboxa i oso mi ram  :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da
<ivoks> stoka probusila gume na cuvanom parkiralistu
<SilverSpace> cujem da je bilo dosta nasih navijaca
<ivoks> bilo nas je vise nego slovenaca
<ivoks> bilo je vise navijaca nego slovenskih
<SilverSpace> jaoo jeboim pm
<ivoks> naravno, imali su publiku
<igustin> "Na pravim geekovima najvise zaradjuje - Ghetaldus." (via Twitter) :D
<ivoks> moramo i mi jednom zabiti glupi gol
<SilverSpace> :
<SilverSpace> :)
<ptlo_> Mmike, reko ja da eklipsa ne valja ... cim ti treba 64G za ugodan rad :)
<ptlo_> ja sam u nekom trenu stvari koje sam morao kompajlirati drzao lijepo u ramdisku ... poprilicno ubrza stvari :)
<ptlo_> tj cijeli build dir sam stavio u ramdisk
<ptlo_> tako bi ti trebao eklipsu u ramdisk
<Mmike> ptlo_, pa da, al' nema potrebe sa hrpom rama. meni je 2-3 gige stalno (ako nemam virtualke upaljene onda i 4) u cachetu
<ptlo_> ramdisk radi cuda
<ptlo_> stavio sam si sad i browser cache da je ramdisk
<ptlo_> i /tmp
<ptlo_> i mislim da brze radi :)
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i'll benchmark it :)
<Mmike> al' meni se recimo openoffice dize jednako brzo k'o tebi sa ssda
<ptlo_> a za to kompajliranje (na obicnom disku, ne ssd) sam negdje x2 dobijao
<Mmike> ok, meni je isto na ssdu
<Mmike> al' je u cacheu stalno
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kako si stavio u ramdisk tmp?
<Mmike> te koliko rama si odvojio na to?
<ptlo_> namountas ga kao tmpfs
<ptlo_> ne stavis mu eksplicitno rama
<ptlo_> ovaj uzme neki dio
<ptlo_> za sve ramdiskove zajedno, iirc
<ptlo_> meni 2G na ramdiskove oslo
<ptlo_> bar mi tako free kaze
<ptlo_> nisam previse gledao detalje kako je to implementirano
<ptlo_> Mmike, malo stari clanak al evo malo infoa: http://e2enetworks.com/2008/10/25/linux-in-memory-filesystems-tmpfs-vs-ramdisk/
<Mmike> aj pejstaj lajnu svjou iz fstaba
<ptlo_> Mmike, http://dpaste.com/437060/
<ptlo_> eto ti cijeli (minus komentari)
<Mmike> ne koristis UUIDe :)
 * Mmike se cijeli vikend lijeci medicom
<ptlo_> ne koristim uuide jer sam rucno slozio particije zbog onog alignmenta i rucno napravio fs zbog ukljucivanja/iskljucivanja nekih opcija, pa nisam poslozio uuidove
<ptlo_> nije da ce mi tako skoro nesto drugo osim internog diska na laptopu biti sda :)
<SilverSpace> jebote uh koji kralj http://is.gd/jiawnK
<ivoks> Zeleni so pritisk izdržali, kljub temu pa so se zmage veselili gostje, po strelu Sandrocka vratar Chabera ni točno vedel kje je plošček, ki je prišel na palico Prpiča, ta pa je zadel med nogama Chabere.
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ^
<Mmike> jea, to sam i ja mislio, dok me nije opeklo jako :) UUIDi su ruzni i odvratni al' tako olaksavaju
<ptlo_> Mmike, uuidovi su zgodni, ali ne vidim di bi te opeklo jako osim ako si imao par diskova u kompu
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> ili muvas jedan disk u drugi komp
<Mmike> i tako to
<Mmike> idem bas probati ovo sa tmpfsom 
<ptlo_> probaj si staviti (symlinkati najjednostavnije) browser cache tamo
<ptlo_> pa vidi kak ti se cini subjektivno
<ptlo_> tesko je to objektivno, jel
<Mmike> iako vec imam to, po defaultu:
<Mmike> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Mmike> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Mmike> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Mmike> osim za /tmp
<ptlo_> i /var/tmp
<ptlo_> ja sam dakle kad sam te buildove radio (opensuse build service / rpmbuild to radi u /var/run/build-root po defaultu) to sve u ramdisk i pichi
<ptlo_> obs radi tako da ti poinstalira sve build dependancye svaki put kad radis build
<ptlo_> sto je spoooorooooo
<ptlo_> pa ono, kad ih instalira u ram, brzhe je osjetno :)
<ptlo_> tak da tu sam najvise prednosti osjetio
<ptlo_> ovak mimo toga ... to sa /tmp .. .vise subjektivno nego objektivno
<Mmike> da ,da
<Mmike> vish, zanimljivo je to
<Mmike> ok, slozio fstab
<Mmike> sad samo pravi trenutak za reboot cekati :)
<ptlo_> cemo te ddosati? :)
<ptlo_> e da nesto si pricao o benchmarku sitea ... jucer dobio oko 450 reqs/s na svoj blog na linode 512 vpsu
<ptlo_> (testiranje, ne pravi traffic)
<ptlo_> nginx + fastcgi cache (on disk) + wp + wp cache
<ptlo_> preko toga ne ide zbog toga sto mi je nginx limitiran na 1024 fd-ova (default, jel)
<ptlo_> a izgleda da ne mogu mijenjat limit bez da bas UBIJEM nginx i restartam ga
<ptlo_> a ne zelim mu uptime rusiti :)
<Mmike> ja na svoju php-drek aplikaciju dobijem oko 300 r/s
<Mmike> ok, ab je benchmark koji je ojadan na vise razina
<Mmike> al' s obzirom da lik trenutno ima jedva 100 hitova dnevno, linode mu je super super super
<Mmike> i uopce je super linode :)
<Mmike> tja
<ptlo_> ja sam testirao malo s ab, malo sa httperf, malo sa siegeom
<Mmike> natty, ako budam livecd, opce nema install opciju na desktopu
<Mmike> idem upgradeirati virtualbox
<tparcina> Itko koristi Clonezillu?
<jelly> kako se u originalu zovu Fedor i Todor (crtić sa svije svinje)?
<jelly> (http://www.ajkule.org/zeluneec/pkc/pkc022.jpg)
<obruT> Nista lakse Fedore, podji zamnom :)
<jelly> e taj
<obruT> mrzim perl, MRZIM !
<jelly> Perl ♥
<Mmike> obruT, i hear you, man
<Mmike> perl je uzas
<Mmike> jelly, si nasao fedora i todora?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> ali nisam se pretrgao
<ivoks> Mmike: ima, kad se digne sustav
<obruT> nekad sam koristio perl, sad tek shvacam koliko je braindamaged
<obruT> jebemti blessanje, hashove, arrayeve, ovisnost o kontekstu i sve
<Mmike> ivoks, nema, potrgano je nesto
<Mmike> jelly, cek da staru nazovem
<dodobas> lol... bez detaljnog citanja loga... dosao do zakljucka da stara od Mmike zna PERL :D
<jelly> er... wtf
<jelly> ili to ili zna sve crtice napamet
<obruT> dodobas :)
<dodobas> da da ili to :D
<jelly> eto na sto idu pare od poreza na tv aparate
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> stara radi na telki, crtici-deparment :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kad butas CD, ne dobijes izbornik?
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, ne grub izbornik, vec gtk izbornik
<Mmike> ivoks, dobijem, i mogu 'install' ili 'try' i kad odem na 'try', onda se boota dalje, onda dobijem 'a volume with software packages has been detected', imam 'start package manager' i 'cancel', sto god da izaberem nemam opciju 'install' na desktopu
<Mmike> s itim da ovo prvo pokrene synaptic
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> ivoks, to sam zadnji build skinuo
<dodobas> Mmike: ma bit ce sve ok dok microsoft kupi cannonical... :P
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> to je radilo prije
<Mmike> al' sad se potrgalo :)
<Mmike> nije bed, alpha verzija
<Mmike> sad kad gledam meni u nattjy
<Mmike> i meni nesto sjeda na oci fino :)
<Mmike> jelly, nemre se sjetit stara
<Mmike> nikako
<jelly> heh
<Mmike> opet index.hr umro
<SilverSpace> nadam se zastalno
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT se pridruzuje nadanju
 * Mmike bi htio necime mjeriti koliko mu koja aplikacija jede memorije
<Mmike> jel' zna netko neki guba tool?
<obruT> ima tih toolova, ali se trebas specijalizirat za analizu
<obruT> e sad kad bih se sjetio kak se zove onaj sto sam ja koristio...
<darkwood> pozz, updejto sam ubuntu i updejto se linux kernel, pa mi se sad poremetio bootorder, gdje se nalazi  /boot/grub/menu.lst  prije sam to editiro
<Mmike> darkwood, plje, trebao bi i dalje biti na istom mjestu
<Mmike> tj, ako si imao prije grub1 i sad vjerojatno imas grub1
<Mmike> kad kazes: dpkg -l | grep grub
<Mmike> sto ti kaze?
 * Mmike je preodusevljen sa ctrl-w :)
<ptlo_> close-window ?
<Mmike> ae :)
<SilverSpace> darkwood: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mmike> ptlo_, yo :)
<Mmike> radi i u xchatu :)
<darkwood> dpkg -l | grep grub
<darkwood> ii  grub-common                          1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3                            GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files)
<darkwood> ii  grub-pc                              1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3                            GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<Mmike> jea
<Mmike> grub2
<Mmike> ovaj link sto ti je SilverSpace dao
<Mmike> pogledaj
<Mmike> botm lajn, u grub.d/ dodajes stvari, grub-update ti regenerira konfiguraciju
<darkwood> hmm,
<darkwood> ali on mi i dalje cita stari config
<darkwood> ali posto su sad dva nova kernela
<darkwood> onda mi je preskocio order za 2 mjesta
<darkwood> skomplicirali s u to
<darkwood> prije sam editiro jedan fajl i bok
<ivoks> Mmike: prebacio si se na natty?
<ivoks> grub2 bi trebao sve raditi automatski, koliko god to bili dobro ili ne
<Mmike> ivoks, jok
<darkwood> ma sve je to krasno, ali nevidim fajl gdje je boot order
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam ja dovoljno hraba, plus, treba mi jako stabilan OS za posao, cak mi bed sto sam se na 10.10 stavio jer su neki paketi upgradeirani pa na serveru iste nemam pa onda bed kad programiram i tako
<darkwood> hardcore programiranje me ne zanima
<Mmike> darkwood, nema fajla, imas /etc/grub.d/ direktorij
<darkwood> jesam tamo
<darkwood> i nista ne kuzim 
<Mmike> e, i tamo ti je sve
<Mmike> sto ne kuzis?
<darkwood> sta tamo treba editirat da promijenim boot order
<ivoks> jesi probao u google upisati 'change boot order grub2'?
<ivoks> ili barem prvu nekomentiranu liniju u /etc/default/grub?
<darkwood> al bas su ga skomplicirali
<darkwood> neda mi se gubiti 2 sata na citanja dokumentacije, kad je prije trebalo 2 sekunde :/
<ivoks> zato sto si prije citao dokumentaciju
<SilverSpace> darkwood: pa makni stari kernelž
<ivoks> i zato sto je prijasnji nacin postojao godinama, pa si se naviknuo
<ivoks> promjena zahtijeva novo ucenje
<darkwood> ma to mi je bilo prvo mijenjanje uopce
<darkwood> i iznenadio sam se jednostavnosti
<SilverSpace> i nista nije skomplicirano
<darkwood> pa zar nebi trebali novi updejtovi i patchevi pojednostavit
<darkwood> a ne komplicirat
<SilverSpace>  nista nije skomplicirano
<ivoks> napravis file /etc/grub.d/50_mojepostavke
<Mmike> ivoks, nekad mislim da si gori od mene u filozofiranju :)
<ivoks> i u njemu upises
<ivoks> set default=2
<ivoks> ili koji vise zelis da bude default
<SilverSpace> biciklo nisi znao voziti odmah nego si ga naucio vozit
<Mmike> darkwood, doso novi grub, i druga brija, i jbg, treba se upoznati s brijom
<ivoks> ili editiras /etc/default/grub, oba nacina rade
<darkwood> ma da, ali novije verzije bicikla nisu teze, i drugaciji prijenos momenta
<darkwood> vec su laksi
<darkwood> bolje kocnince,
<darkwood> manja tlaka
<ivoks> ma nemoj :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<darkwood> isto kao i auti
<darkwood> i sta stvar ubuntu
<ivoks> pa ne bih se slozio s autom
<ivoks> nikako :)
<darkwood> koristi ga ljudi jer nema bas puno tlake s konfiguraacijom
<SilverSpace> novije aute je teze naciti voziti nego stare
<darkwood> neznam, bas, mene taj servo ubija
<darkwood> i ne volim kad lamela nije izlizana vec hvata na pocetku :D
<ivoks> sjedni u fiata
<ivoks> i onda sjedni u mercedes
<ivoks> pokusaj i u jednom i drugom namjestiti FM98.0
<Mmike> ivoks,  :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> dobar! :)
<SilverSpace> :) ivoks 
<ivoks> sjedni u auto od 80 konja
<ivoks> i onda u auto od 160 konja
<darkwood> evo ja sjedim u 35 konja :D
<ivoks> kreni u jednom i drugom (pretpostavka je da drugi nema TCS)
<ivoks> ma uzmi samo DVD player
<ivoks> nekad si gurnuo kasetu i VHS i film je krenuo
<ivoks> a sad... imas daljinski sa 101 tipkom
<darkwood> pa da
<darkwood> ali princip je isti
<darkwood> 100 tipka je visak
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> kazem
<ivoks> ubacio si kasetu i film je krenuo
<ivoks> sad moras odabrati titlove, jezik
<ivoks> kliknuti na film, a ne specijalne dodatke
<darkwood> ok, daj mi onda tak skompliciraj grub2
<darkwood> znaci da samo jos dodam 3 stvari
<darkwood> citam te tutoriale, pa sta je ono
<darkwood> kakve su to izmijene radili bemu
<ivoks> ne znam sto citas, ali trebalo je promijeniti jedan znak
<ivoks> iz 0 u sto god vec zelis
<ivoks> potpuno isti broj operacija kao i grub1
<ivoks> ovdje imas lijepi primjer kako sloziti kako da se jedan OS pokaze prije onih automatskih
<ivoks> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId928097
<ivoks> opet, isti broj operacija kao i sa grub1
<ivoks> samo u drugi file
<ivoks> i eto, sad je to najednom jako komplicirano :)
<darkwood> eto naso sam :D
<darkwood> set default="6"
<darkwood> ovo trebam u 8
<darkwood> bar po mojoj logici :D
<ivoks> di ti je default postavljen na 6?
<darkwood> to je xp
<darkwood> i grup.conf
<SilverSpace> ides pa kaj ce ti stari kerneli
<darkwood> *grub
<darkwood> ha? koji stari kernel
<ivoks> dakle, zelis da se XP boota prvi?
<darkwood> da, radi stare
<ivoks> otvoris /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ivoks> nadjes instancu za XP
<ivoks> menuentry bla bla bla {
<ivoks> ....
<ivoks> }
<ivoks> kopi pejstas u /etc/grub.d/08_hocu_xp_prvi
<ivoks> s time da ispred toga dodas:
<ivoks> #!/bin/sh -e
<ivoks> echo "Dodajem Windows XP" >&2
<ivoks> cat << EOF
<ivoks> i onda iza toga dodas:
<ivoks> EOF
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> a sta nisi ti trazio drugi redosljed u popisu?
<darkwood> ili u configu samo promijenim
<ivoks> ili samo promijenis default, da
<ivoks> al na onaj prvi nacin se vise ne moras brinuti za default,
<ivoks> uvijek ga stavis na 0
<ivoks> a 0 ce uvijek biti XP, bez obzirana nove kernele
<darkwood> aha
<ivoks> isto kao sto je u grub1 bilo
<darkwood> ako ne zelim da mi prikazuje ove stare kernele
<darkwood> mogu obrisat
<ivoks> deinstaliras ih?
<darkwood> e to, kako da ih obrisem? :D
<darkwood> da naucim nes novo
<ivoks> pa deinstaliraj stare kernele
<darkwood> jer imam 3 kernela :/
<ivoks> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ivoks> apt-get purge <popis kernela koje vise ne zelis>
<darkwood> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic        2.6.35-22.35                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<darkwood> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic        2.6.35-24.42                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<darkwood> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic        2.6.35-25.44                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<darkwood> ii  linux-image-generic                  2.6.35.25.32                                      Generic Linux kernel image
<ivoks> nemoj tu pjestati
<darkwood> e sad, ovaj linux-image-generic
<ivoks> taj ostavi
<ivoks> taj paket povlaci novije kernele
<darkwood> aha, znaci pustim taj i ovaj -25
<darkwood> koja je razlika izmedju apt-get remove i purge?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> purge uklanja i konfiguracijske datoteke
<SilverSpace> ili si instaliras ubuntu-tweak pa sa njime maknes visak kernela
<ivoks> koji radi isto ovo :)
<darkwood> eto obrisano
<darkwood> kad editiram onaj grub
<darkwood> conf. jel moram sta restartat
<darkwood> ili je dovoljno samo komp
<ivoks> update-grub
<ivoks> al to ti je deinstalacija kernela ionako napravila
<darkwood> da vidim
<darkwood> nema vise viskova
<darkwood> ovaj boot order krece od 1 ili od 0 ?
<Selac960> a zna li tko kako da istjeram svoj nick sa bouncera
<ivoks> 0
<Selac960> :) 
<ivoks> na unixima sve krece od 0
<ivoks> jer je 0 prva znamenka u decimalnom sustavu
<ivoks> osim particija diskova :)
<ivoks> hahaha!
<ivoks> sad mi je jasno zasto i u grubu particije pocinju od 1, a diskovi od 0
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> e?
<Mmike> (hd0,0)
<Mmike> to postoji
<Mmike> a ne, to je bio grub1
<ivoks> da, u grub2 je hd0,1
<ivoks> valjda radi konzistencije s ostatkom linuxa
<darkwood> hmm
<darkwood> u grub.conf sam editiro
<darkwood> set default="6"
<darkwood> to sam prebacio za 4
<darkwood> naravio update-grub
<ivoks> ti mene ne slusas, ha?
<ivoks> ajde mi procitaj liniju broj 2 u u /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ivoks> kod mene ide ovako nekako:
<ivoks> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<darkwood> imas pravo, sory
<Selac960> dečki a ima li neka bolja podrška zaa adobe flash 64bitni Ubuntu, jer trenutna je totalno loša, kao pokretne slike
<ivoks> da? meni fino radi
<darkwood> ivoks, napisao si da se moze promijeniti redosljed u configu
<darkwood> bez kreiranja onog 08_winxp
<ivoks> da u /etc/default/grub
<Selac960> imaš li isto 64bitni
<ivoks> da
<Selac960> kod mene trokira totalno
<ivoks> ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Selac960> a instalirao experimentalnu verziju za 64 bita od adobe lab
<jelly> to je vjerojatno ista stvar
<ivoks> ne znam sto si radio, ja sam samo instalirao ovu iz repozitorija
<Selac960> da
<jelly> malo me nervira sto su odlucili unlinkati cache file
<Selac960> a ne onu što piše za 64bits
<Selac960> jer ima 2
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni isto ok radi. koji proc, koja graficka, koji driver za graficku?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> Selac960,  meni isto ok radi. koji proc, koja graficka, koji driver za graficku?
<Selac960> AMDRadeao hd 3200 mobility
<Selac960> radeon
<Selac960> 2.2 duo amd processor
<ivoks> vidis... graficka bi mogla biti izvor problema
<ivoks> tj., driveri za nju
<ivoks> tu sam clueless, koristim intel graficke i ne planiram to promijeniti
<Selac960> pa i ja mislim, jer AMD su totalno loše
<Selac960> a nemam taj rpoblem na starijem kompu, a intelovi dijelo i obični procesor, doduše, 32 bits
<ivoks> sudo cat /proc/`pidof X`/smaps | grep _drv.so
<Selac960> a kako da otjeram nick sa bouncera, neće da relink
<ivoks> tamo ce pisati koji driver koristis
<ivoks> zanemari vesa, fbdev i evdev
<Selac960> moram se restart, jer sam trenutačno na windowsu
<Selac960> evo me...
<ivoks> vjerojatno radeonhd
<Mmike> ja imam taj neki slicni radeon na laptopu
<Mmike> i radi mi ok sa radeonhd driverima
<Mmike> cak mi onaj lighstmark benchmark daje fine rezultate
<ivoks> da, ne znam ja...
<ivoks> ako dodje, sugeriraj mu da instalira fglrx
<ivoks> il nesto
<ivoks> ja moram ici
<Mmike> ma kud ces?
<ivoks> Loš početak sezone za Formulu 1: Otkazana utrka u Bahreinu!
<Mmike> zasto se ovaj debilni network manager UVIJEK po defaultu spaja na zyxel otvorenu mrezu?
<Mmike> i nakon sto mu ju obrisem, eto njeg aopet
<darkwood> ivoks, thx radi ono zlo :)
<ivoks> http://www.store-flow.com/products/mens/bindings/NXT-FSE_FI10MNXFSRED
<ivoks> predobri!
<ivoks> odusevljen
<ivoks> Mmike: nemoj ju obrisat
<ivoks> Mmike: oznaci da se ne spaja automatski
<ivoks> desni klik -> uredjivanje veza -> bezicne
<ivoks> uredi zyxel
<ivoks> odznaci 'Povezi automatski'
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probajmo
<darkwood> u cemu je razlika izmedju make i make install ?
<_Selac> :) 
<ivoks> make kompajlira
<ivoks> u biti, preciznije
<_Selac> Freenode ima IP 6, dobra stvar
<SilverSpace> otkazana utrka
<ivoks> make je program koji koristi Makefile datoteku da bi znao sto radi
<SilverSpace> f1
<ivoks> u toj make datoteci pise sto raditi
<darkwood> znac da one neke .c .h fajlove "prevede" u  njemu poznazi jezik?
<ivoks> uglavnom, pise kako kompajlirati i kako instalirati kompajlirani program
<ivoks> uglavnom, make samo kompajlira
<ivoks> make install, uglavnom, kompajlira i instalira
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2011/02/21/bahrain-grand-prix-postponed/
<darkwood> ok, kad ocu obrisat
<darkwood> moram u taj folder u make uninstall ?
<ivoks> obrisat sto?
<ivoks> da, ako Makefile podrzava tu operaciju
<darkwood> ako ne podrzava?
<ivoks> programeri ne stavljaju cesto uninstall funkciju
<darkwood> onda rucno?
<ivoks> ako ne podrzava, onda moras file po file :)
<darkwood> oki XD
<ivoks> sto je opasno ako je rijec o bitnom programu
<ivoks> i jos opasnije ako ne znas sto radis
<darkwood> pa da
<darkwood> cudno da ne stavljaju uninstall
<ivoks> uglavnom, uzivajte... odem
<darkwood> poz!
<_Selac> a Linux je dosta sličan Macintoshu
<darkwood> sve je to slicno jedno drugom
<_Selac> ali windows do najrpistupačniji za hackanje
<_Selac> su*
<darkwood> ma nisu
<darkwood> evo, cim sam presao na linux
<darkwood> odma makse crackujem wep
<darkwood> podrska za linux je odlicna
<darkwood> i 70% servera su na linuxu
<darkwood> samo mi zao sto nisam davno prije poceo ucit linux, sugavi mandrake me razocaro
<DominiCanes> jebeni array
<DominiCanes> kako napunit to govno
<Mmike> DominiCanes, e?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, !!!!!
<DominiCanes> ma kako napunit array...recimo imas array od 4 i moras napunit sa 5 brojeva...al da procita jednu vrstu i da izbaci space
<DominiCanes> niz[4]
<DominiCanes> c++
<HmmZ0r> djes
<HmmZ0r> DominiCanes: u chem bro
<HmmZ0r> aha sori, nista c++ nisam vidio :P al vjerovatno je pun internet primjera
<Mmike> int ary[5];
<Mmike> ary[0] = 1;
<Mmike> printf('%d', ary[1]);
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> brijem :)
<DominiCanes> budem probal
<DominiCanes> idem sa psima van
<DominiCanes> da se smirim
<DominiCanes> hvala Mmike
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> moje znanje C++a je vrlo limitirano
<Mmike> tako da, pitaj google :)
<DominiCanes> Mmike: radije bih koju knjigu
<DominiCanes> ipak sam ja old school
<DominiCanes> ima koji brzi nacin da se promjeni gnome ikona na panelu
<SilverSpace> prema treninzima sumaher i dalje na lanjskim pozicijama a izgleda da ni mclaren nije nesto
 * Mmike je upravo malo vozio australiju
<Mmike> dobra staza, skroz dobra
<Mmike> steta sto mi je graficka crkla
<ivoks> ponovno nadogradjujem na natty
<ivoks> bome... napeta je borba za play off
<ivoks> nece se znati tko ide do zadnje sekunde
<ivoks> osim ako jesenice izgube, a medvjedi dobiju kac
<ivoks> The Caps build their confidence on the fact that they have not lost a home game to Olimpija since December 2007.
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i na kojem mjestu si zavrsio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, samo trening
<Mmike> prazna staza i ja :)
<Mmike> 1:37 najbolje vrijeme
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> jbg :)
<SilverSpace> tu si ko i shumaher
<SilverSpace> 1:27.079
<SilverSpace> ne ovo je barcelona
<SilverSpace> zajeb
<ivoks> pa... cini se da danas treba natociti
<ivoks> dizel ide preko 9kn
<ivoks> moz's ga hebat kad je brent preko 104$
<SilverSpace> Gattuso zbog fizičkog nasrtaja dobio pet utakmica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 10 sekundi sporije :)
<Mmike> ja, mislim :)
<Mmike> nije bas zanemarivo :)
<ivoks> kaj
<ivoks> alt+click and move ne radi vise?
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> upravo micao
<ivoks> oined #ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> 20:18 < ivoks> moz's ga hebat kad je brent preko 104$
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> meni ne
<Mmike> bljekabljok
<Mmike> imam 2 ista servera
<Mmike> mysqlovi, slaveovi istom masteru
<Mmike> jedan raid ok, drugi ima IO za popizdit i stalno kasni za masterom
<Mmike> i nemrem skuzt zasto da me ubijes
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/odbijena-zalba-graza-kanaetov-pobjednicki-gol-video-clanak-255316
<jelly-home> gle, Glee
<Mmike> jel' to valja sta?
<Mmike> moja curka luda za time
<Mmike> ivoks,  ti si mac-lover, zasto svaki mac u .zip datoteci ima i __MACOSX direktorij i unutra sve to jos jednom?
<jelly-home> zabavno je.  Prijevod nije ko zna sto doduse
<jelly-home> Salt'n'Pepa Push It je majstor preveo "Njiši se", wtf
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Neuromanc> jelly ima bolje od toga
<Neuromanc> she drives me crazy
<Neuromanc> ona vozi ludo
<Neuromanc> prijevod jednog dj-a na pjesmu fine young canibalsa
<jelly-home> Neuromanc: ma gurnem im ga
<jelly-home> HRT je obicavao imati pristojne prijevode
<jelly-home> a Glee je problematican jer se dio radnje opisuje kroz pjesme i tekstovi su relevantni
<jelly-home> ako customizirate SMS igre navlakuse, potrudite se tocno prevesti na ciljani jezik http://content.yieldmanager.edgesuite.net/atoms/ed/0f/0e/55/ed0f0e552864e78608c367caf65da113.gif 
<ivoks> ja sam mac lover?
<ivoks> s koje si ti kruske pao?
 * ivoks na nattyu
 * ivoks natocio auto
<ivoks> kak su novinari blesavi
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi mac lover?
<Mmike> ivoks, onda si bivsi-mac-lover :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> odakle tebi to?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa iskustvo me uci
<Mmike> nije da smo se jucer upoznali, ne? :)
<ivoks> nikad nisam volio mac
<ivoks> dapace, mogu do sutra nabrajati sto je sve tamo strgano
<ivoks> http://izismile.com/2009/01/23/construction_stupidity_93_pics.html#pic9
<Vlado9A3CY> hello
<DominiCanes> Mmike: jos uvijek nisam probal c++...al mislim da je to to
<DominiCanes> kaj is prije napisal
<Mmike> DominiCanes, ja sam to jako napamet napisao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :) spomeni OS koji NIJE potrgan
<DominiCanes> al to je to
<Mmike> DominiCanes, a super onda, sjecam se jos necega :)
<DominiCanes> mislim kak da procita jednu linuju
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N1aOZTTA-c
<Mmike> serija - outsorced
<Mmike> vrlo dobra :)
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> hocu maknuti avahi-daemon i ino
<Mmike> i ovaj hoce i wine1.2 maknuti
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> da si pocetnik... ne bi nis rekao
<ivoks> al jos si kao neki programer
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/2437.gif
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<Mmike> ivoks, ha?
<Mmike> objasni
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> zasto win1.2 dependa avahi-daemon
<Mmike> hehe, da :) 
<Mmike> vidio na jubitou to :)
<ivoks> ja se kladim da se problem krije u 'ino' a ne avahi-daemon
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ sudo apt-get remove avahi-daemon
<Mmike> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Mmike>   avahi-daemon avahi-utils googleearth lib32nss-mdns libnss-mdns
<Mmike>   telepathy-salut wine1.2
<ivoks> lib32nss-mdns
<ivoks> http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/2427.gif
<dom__> Dobra vecer! Imam pitanje, instalirao sam ubuntu, imam internet imam printer, sve sto mi treba, medjutim ubuntu je jako spor i cini mi se da je problem u grafickoj. Recimo scroll bar mi izlazi van ekrana
<Mmike> lose
<ivoks> imas printer? :)
<Mmike> taj avahi je lose, lose :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' idete prosjvjedovat?
<ivoks> pa onemoguci ga
<dom__> da ivoks imam printer :-)
<Mmike> pa eto jesam
<ivoks> ne kuzim scroll izlazi van ekrana
<dom__> taj scroll nije na mjestu, kao da prozor ide van ekrana
<ivoks> pomakni prozor?
<dom__> pomaknuo bih ga, ali je ono maximize
<ivoks> mozda je problem u monitoru
<ivoks> imas autosync na njemu
<dom__> u windowsima je ok
<ivoks> nema to veze
<dom__> eto kada je netko spor je netko spor :-) sada je scroll na mjestu :-)
<dom__> ali je jos uvijek spor
<dom__> windowsi su brzi
<dom__> za sada
<dom__> a ja imam slabiju konfiguraciju
<ivoks> sto je sporo?
<dom__> internet pod broj jedan, zamrzava se slika, ali i otvaranje aplikacija
<ivoks> jel ti to s cda pokreces?
<dom__> ne, nije s cd-a, brze je od cd-a, ali ne ono ful kako sam ja zamisljao
<ivoks> instalirao si ubuntu u windowse?
<dom__> ne na posebnom disku sam instalirao
<ivoks> mozda ti je disk spor?
<dom__> e to sam i ja pomislio, evo recimo kasni mi slova dok pisem
<dom__> ali kako se ne kuzim previse ne zna u cemu je tocno problem
<ivoks> to onda nije disk
<dom__> prebacivanje s prozora na prozor isto problem
<ivoks> a koju graficku karticu imas?
<dom__> imam neku staru radeon 9200 ati
<ivoks> to fglrx driver ne podrzava
<ivoks> mozda koristis vesa driver, koji je spor
<ivoks> odi na Sustav -> Postavke -> Izgled
<dom__> jedan frend mi kaze da za mene nije gnu niti gnome nego kde
<ivoks> i tamo iskljuci specijalne efekte
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/unity-launcher-icon-size-to-be-resizable/
<ivoks> gnu je pola sustava :)
<dom__> ma tko ce znati ivoks meni moze prodavati sta god, ugl sada je osjetno bolje, brze ide
<dom__> ma da, da mi idu tako windowsi rekao bih da su puni spamova
<ivoks> windows xp?
<ivoks> ubuntu 10.10?
<dom__> da
<dom__> takva kombinacija
<ivoks> usporedjujes sustav koji je izasao 2000. sa sustavom koji je izasao 2010.
<dom__> znaci ubuntu je ipak graficki zahtjevniji od xp-a
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> za starija racunala bi trebao koristiti neku 'laksu' verziju
<ivoks> nekad je to bio xubuntu
<ivoks> ne znam sto je sad 'in'
<dom__> a sto je s time kde, gnu itd... kaze mi kolega da uzmem radje neki opensuse
<ivoks> KDE ce se jos sporije vrtiti na takvom stroju
<dom__> ok, znaci toliko od mojeg izleta u ubuntu :-(
<ivoks> mozda ce ti lubuntu biti bolji
<ivoks> http://lubuntu.net/
<dom__> je l ima vasu podrsku isto ili
<ivoks> sve je to ubuntu, samo sa drugacijim suceljem
<SilverSpace> uh pa ne dajemo mi ovdje nikakvu podrsku
<SilverSpace> ovo je nasadobra volja
<dom__> pa glede savjeta podrsku
<dom__> da kuzim da je vas dobr volja, samo mozda je nesto drugacije
<igustin> pa ne mora KDE ganjat na OpenSUSE-u, može i drugi DE ili WM
<ivoks> igustin: ovo je #ubuntu-hr :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> oh, oprostite :P
<igustin> :D
<igustin> referirao sam se na ovo gore
<dom__> dakle lubuntu je za moju kantu
<igustin> uostalom, valjda nije problem ni na Ubuntu stavit xfce ili icewm ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: tako je
<SilverSpace> xubuntu-desktop
<ivoks> Two Libyan fighter pilots defect, fly to Malta
<SilverSpace> lubuntu-desktop
<ivoks> Two Libyan Air Force fighter pilots defected on Monday and flew their jets to Malta where they told authorities they had been ordered to bomb protesters, Maltese government officials said.
<SilverSpace> da zbrisali su
<dom__> xubuntu ili lubuntu - moj komp ima 1, 9 procesor, skoro dva giga rama i dva hard diska, ati radeon 9200 graficku
<ivoks> pa to je dovoljno jak stroj
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFd0hztEUWk
<ivoks> vjerojatno krivi driver za graficku se koristi
<igustin> ivoks: hm, a Lybia očito spada pod #ubuntu-hr :P :D
 * igustin hides
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> igustin
<dom__> pa mozda jer sada mi je nesto zastakano dodatno jer sam kopao bezveze i instalirao neki krivi plug in i ne mogu gledati youtube
<ivoks> :]
<ivoks> joj... laku noc
<dom__> ivoks imas kakav savjet glede drivera
<dom__> je l ima nekoga ovdje 
<igustin> dom__: ja sam, ali sumnjam da ti mogu pomoći
<dom__> ok igustine, izgleda da ce ubuntu cekati bolje dane
<igustin> dom__: a Å¡to je u stvari problem? brzina grafike?
<dom__> da meni se cini da je problem u grafickoj, zmrzva se, kada pisem bilo u officu ili ovdje recimo... kada otvaram menue isto
<dom__> gmail mu ispada ja je zahtkevan
<jelly-home> 9200 je R200 karta, koja radi ok sa free driverima
<dom__> jelly nije bas najbolje ovdje :-(
<igustin> ATI?
<dom__> da ati
<igustin> ma mora to raditi glatko
<igustin> probaj opensource drivere, ili probaj noviju ili stariju verziju, moguće neki bug baš s tvojim modelom
<dom__> ma kakvi... bas kao da ima spamova eto tako se ponasa
<igustin> ako nije nešto drugo (tipa GTK bug)
<igustin> spamova?
<dom__> da znas kada recimo u windowsima nakupis spamova pa se sve uspori, internet rad na kompu opcenito
<dom__> eto tako je ovdje
<dom__> mislio skinuti drivere s atijeve stranice
<igustin> nakupiš *spamova* pa se uspori?!? :S misliš na spyware možda?
<DominiCanes> nema formule u bahreinu
<dom__> da igustin, nakupi se "spamova"; pa se uspori, kazem tako to meni izgleda ali nije to u pitanju jer su diskovi formatirani i na njih je stavljeno sve novo
<SilverSpace> LN
<igustin> ln
<dom__> ljudi pozdrav
<dom__> steta sto nismo uspjeli rjesiti problem
<dom__> jos jedno pitanje molim vas, sada u windowsima vise nema diska na koji je ubuntu
<dom__> kako formatirati disk na kojem je ubuntu
<DominiCanes> double boot ? ili o cem se radi
<dom__> ne znam kako se to zove, ugla kada palim komp imam opcije ili ubuntu ili windows
<DominiCanes> ugla?
<dom__> na jedan disk sam instalirao ubuntu na drugi windowse i sada zelim formatirati disk na kojem je ubuntu, ali taj disk se ne prikazuje u windowsima
<dom__> fali mi d: 
<DominiCanes> znaci imas bas dva hd na jednom kompu
<dom__> da
<DominiCanes> i na koji nacin bi se trebao prikazat na winsima
<DominiCanes> win7
<dom__> ne xp, on bi se trebao prikazati barem sam ja tako mislio makar u dosu, pa da ga od tamo formatiram
<DominiCanes> po mome nema sanse
<dom__> kako da formatiram disk onda
<DominiCanes> al mozes probat kao da ides ponovno radit particije na xp...ko win7 se moze...pa pogledaj ako vidis tam 
<DominiCanes> taj dodatni disk
<DominiCanes> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<DominiCanes> to je za win7 
<DominiCanes> mora bit neka ista fora u xp
<igustin> ja bih ti rekao, ali se bojim pucnja zbog offtopica :-/ ;-)
<dom__> mislio bootati cd od windowsa i kada dodje da ih instaliram samo izbrisem disk i izbacim cd vani, ne znam kako drugacije
<DominiCanes> mozes i to
<DominiCanes> jesi probal probac paritcije...ja sam jednom tak sredil sa win7
<DominiCanes> isti drek sam imal
<igustin> dom__: ma ček, nećeš valjda zbog drivera grafičke micat cijeli Ubuntu, pobogu? :O
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> cekaj to je zbog graficke
<DominiCanes> a koju imas
<dom__> maknuo bih ubuntu i stavio nesto lakse da probam drugo jer nema neke korsiti raditi na takvom sustavu...
<DominiCanes> a kaj je lakse
<igustin> gle, zaboravi takav "windows" pristup
<igustin> ovdje se takve stvari ne rješavaju reinstalacijom
<DominiCanes> tako je
<igustin> jer za to nema potrebe, uz malo truda može se riješiti problem i ostati na istoj instalaciji i distribuciji
<dom__> necu staviti ubuntu opet, ne mislim da ce proraditi, ali kada ne ide, koliko god bih htio, ne ide... 
<DominiCanes> koji komp imas
<dom__> 1,9 procesor, ati radeon 9200, i skoro dva giga rama, mislio da ce sljakati ok, ali eto...
<DominiCanes> to je neki lap ili
<dom__> ne stolni
<igustin> dom__: ako staviš neku drugu recentnu distru, vrlo vjerojatno ćeš naletiti na isti problem jer će imati isti driver
<DominiCanes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<igustin> zato bolje riješi problem, a ne da mijenjaš problem
<DominiCanes> po ovome tu pise da mozes imat tvoju graficku
<dom__> pise da, i radi samo jako sporo... 
<DominiCanes> pogleadj kaj ti krade grafiku
<DominiCanes> ja se jos uvijek zezam sa bluetoothom
<dom__> pogleda cu jos malo, ne veceras, odo spavati, mora se raditi... pozdrav ljudi
<DominiCanes> ajde
<DominiCanes> grem spat see ya
<Mmike> dru||d, 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> draco
<Mmike> nema ga
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-22
<Mmike> http://dv.wikipedia.org/wiki/%DE%8B%DE%A8%DE%88%DE%AC%DE%80%DE%A8
<DominiCanes> dobar jutar
<DominiCanes> kava
<DominiCanes> ?
<jelly> cokolando mlijeko
<bubi> pozdrav
<bubi> ovako tražim na googleu ali ne nađem, kako da instaliram onaj neki paket 'lua', za conky, uglavnom u njega se stavljaju skripte koje ispisuju krugove u conky-u
<bubi> hvala!
<bubi> instalirao sam sljedeće no ne radi: sudo apt-get install lua50
<bubi> napravio sam uninstal conky-a, log off, ponovno se logirao pokrenuo i radi ;)
<SilverSpace> bubi: ocito nisi
<bubi> kak nisam?
<bubi> instalirao sam prvo conky cli koji je tražio da uklonim običan conky
<bubi> conky cli mi je radio samo u terminalu
<bubi> uklonio sam ga i instalirao ponovo conky
<bubi> log off
<bubi> log in
<bubi> upisao 'conky' u terminal
<bubi> iradi, lua mi je iscrtao krugove
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> 09:58 <      bubi> napravio sam uninstal conky-a, log off, ponovno se logirao  pokrenuo i radi ;)
<SilverSpace> ja sam skuzio da si ga deinstalirao i da ovaj opet radi
<bubi> ma ne, morao sam ga instalirat ponovo xD
<bubi> SilverSpace: mogu li kako conky tj cijeli u istom omjeru povečat
<bubi> dakle ne samo u širinu nego i u visinu da se promjeni i veličina fonta
<bubi> ili moram kroz kod ručno sve mjenjat?
<bubi> izmjenjeno, radijus u    *.lua    skripti se moraju pojedinačno mjenjat, kao i fontovi i gibanje po y osi :(
<tparcina> Clonezilla - pokušavam vratiti image diska.
<tparcina> Clonezilla mi napiše poruku: Restoring partition ...
<tparcina> I odmah nakon toga: Finished unicast restoring image ...
<tparcina> A ništa podataka ne prebaci.
<tparcina> Koristim Clonezilla USB live i image vračam s USB HDD-a.
<tparcina> Sve prođe uredno, bez ijedne greške, međutim ne dođe do povrata/prijenosa podataka s USB HDD-a na disk.
<MmikeMRMA> tparcina, to testiras, ili actuall backup pokusavas vratiti?
<tparcina> MmikeMRMA: Stvarni backup, ali nisu podaci nego image Win računala.
<MmikeMRMA> eh... nisam nikad koristio clonezillu... mislio sam da testiras, pa da ti preporucim partimage
<tparcina> MmikeMRMA: Dakle, želim uštediti cijeli dan instaliranja Win + driveri + programi.
<masnipalac> pozdrav ljudi
<tparcina> MmikeMRMA: Možda on može vratiti image koji je kreiran s Clonezillom.
<MmikeMRMA> tparcina, pojma nemam, iskreno
<MmikeMRMA> al' ja za to koristim partimage
<MmikeMRMA> malo je spor
<MmikeMRMA> i ruznjikav, rekao bih
<MmikeMRMA> al' radi posao
<tparcina> Baš ću probati.
<MmikeMRMA> spasilo me, vise puta
<MmikeMRMA> ja ga koristim sa systemrescue CDa
<tparcina> Ima li neki live CD ili live USB?
<tparcina> U redu.
<tparcina> Hvala.
<MmikeMRMA> jok, to je mali proggie, dodje uz linuxe razne
<MmikeMRMA> bed je sto to samo radi image
<MmikeMRMA> sam se moras pobrinuti gdje ces s njima
<masnipalac> trebal bi malu pomoć, kad oću otvorit mape otvori mi VLC (klip s kompa)
<masnipalac> ono gore "mjesta", i hoću npr. preuzimanja, neotvori preuzimanja nego klip u vlc-u
<masnipalac> evo kaj me mući http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjz6KGhs5Ps
<MmikeMRMA> masnipalac, huh
<Mmike> masnipalac, nemam pojma kako si to uspio :)
<Mmike> btw, kako si snimio to sve?
<masnipalac> BOME NI JA HEHEHE
<masnipalac> INST. SAM PICASU I ODONDA
<masnipalac> PROBO I DEINST. PICASU, OPET ISTI VRAG
<masnipalac> ups
<masnipalac> pardon
<Mmike> fakt, eto, nemam pojma
<Mmike> jesi li pitao google?
<masnipalac> nisam, neznam kak i kaj da pitam
<masnipalac> kaj se zjebalo, nautilus ili kaj...
<masnipalac> i ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYDQKC__vs0
<masnipalac> probavo i sad nemrem maknut, mislim da mi po defaultu otvara s open org
<masnipalac> moram birat, a prije mi odma s open org
<masnipalac> kak da obrišem ove druge
<chaky|work> civija: ima te sada vise na fejsu, nego na ircu, c c c :P
<civija> chaky|work: a ne, ne :)
<civija> podjednako sam ja tu
<civija> samo se ovde mogu bolje pritajit :)
<masnipalac> ima li ko da mi s ovim pomogne
<Mmike> masnipalac, morati ces ili pricekati nekog drugog ili pitati google
<Mmike> ja fakat neznam
<masnipalac> ok, bum pričekal 
<dru||d> i jel ima koga na markovu trgu?
<obruT> politicara vjerojatno
<obruT> sta je trebo biti neki prosvjed ?
<igustin> da, *trebao*
<igustin> fail
<igustin> nitko ozbiljan nije ni očekivao da lik poput Pernara išta može napraviti ili pokrenuti
<igustin> pravi prosvjedi se tek dogovaraju
<civija> ko je taj Pernar?
<obruT> ko je taj i sta se oce s tim prosvjedima ?
<igustin> guglajte Ivan Pernar (25), neka zelena lista u jednom ZG kvartu, galamdžija bez autoriteta i ozbiljnosti
<igustin> ideja je OK, ali to nije lik kojem će se odazvati mase
<igustin> obruT: koliko čitam - trenutno viču "Jadranka - pederu"
<igustin> to će sigurno srušiti Vladu :P
<igustin> inače je dolazio ovamo na kanal i pametovao oko Linuxa ;)
<igustin> ipernar bio nick
<igustin> pih, 100 ljudi, ćorak
<drj_cro> igustin: sto i ti nisi otisao pa bi bilo 101?
<civija> "student jednog privatnog visokog ucilista" :)
<civija> ti su mi najdrazi
<obruT> da igustin, zasto nisi otisao
<civija> ti sve znaju
<obruT> to su dzabalebarosi koji zive na racun svojih roditelja i nist pametno ne rade
<civija> moram nesto pejstat ... :)
<civija> Pernaru, 25-godišnjem medicinskom tehničaru i studentu jednog privatnog visokog učilišta, politika nije strana. Aktualni je vijećnik u gradskoj četvrti Stenjevec, bivši član Zelene liste, koji je u procesu oformljavanja, odnosno prikupljanja članova za registraciju vlastite stranke - Savez za promjene (op. a. nema veze sa Savezom za promjene Kukuriku koalicije). Ta pomalo utopistička stranka, čiji broj članova nije poznat, na svojoj stranici
<igustin> drj_cro: ? :S
 * Mmike bi isao, al' radi :)
<ivoks> ptlo: znas kako nesto iz pythona outputat u trenutno fokusirani prozor?
<ivoks> pygtk?
<ptlo> ivoks, kak to mislis u trenutno fokusirani prozor?
<ptlo> ivoks, ako pitas jel jedna aplikacija moze prepisivati u prozor druge bez da to druga zna, pa ono, ne bas :)
<ivoks> imam bar kod citac
<ptlo> aha
<ivoks> i zelim napisati program koji ce, kada bar kod citac nesto procita, samo outputat, kao da se napisalo preko tipkovnice
<ptlo> ono sto zelis je program koji radi keyboard evente koji simuliraju tipkovnicu
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> python-virtkey?
<ptlo> xdotool
<ptlo> doduse ja sam ga za misha koristio
<ptlo> ali kazu da je ok i za tipkovnicu
<ptlo> i nije python-specific, cmdline pa iz shella napravis sto god zelis
<ivoks> ok, budem pogledao, thanks
<drj_cro> ivoks: pa barcode citac ti baci kao da je tipkovnica to upisala
<ivoks> drj_cro: ako je spojen na ps/2
<drj_cro> da :)
<ivoks> ako je spojen na USB, onda salje na serijski port
<drj_cro> e taki nemam pa ne znam :)
<Mmike> uzmi libbarrcode i citaj s dbusa :)
<ptlo> Mmike, ako mu treba dio programa koji outputa to dalje, pretpostavljamo da je vec odradio ovaj dio citanja :P
<ivoks> lako za citanje
<ivoks> zelim da mi simulira taj string na tipkovnici
<ivoks> tamo gdje je tipkovnica fokusirana, tamo neka pise
<ptlo> zapravo ono sto zelis je injectati keyboard eventove
<ptlo> (ispravljam zato sto je koristenjem tocne tematike lakse googlati dalje :-)
<ptlo> to se ubaci opcenito u X-e, pa onda oni rutaju prozoru / widgetu /aplikaciji koji je vec fokusiran
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> xlib-nesto
<Mmike> sam sec, to sam ja radio (iz drugih razloga, doduse)
<ivoks> hvala! :)
<SilverSpace> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3925641
<Mmike> nemrem nac
<Mmike> ivoks jbg, neznam de je to, u guzvi sam sad nekoj, ak ne iskopas pogledam kasnije
<obruT> http://producten.hema.nl/
<darkwood> je pala vlada?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> darkwood: pala je Jaci kita kad je skuzila da ekipa prosvjeduje
<darkwood> ma koje smo mi budale, ako i 3x vecina glasa za hdz
<darkwood> pa koji je nama kurac?
<obruT> ja se pitam vec dosta dugo
<ivoks> pa gle
<ivoks> 200 ljudi se okupilo :)
<obruT> 200 dzabalebarosa :)
<ivoks> tak nekak
<ivoks> 200 onih koji misle da ce promjena vlasti znaciti vecu placu
<ivoks> sve samo da sami ne rade
<obruT> sumnjam da ovih 200 zna sto je placa
<ivoks> xvkbd -text 'blabla'
<SilverSpace> Totalni debakl Mercedesa: 'Bolid nije ni za među prvih 10!'
<Mmike> rfactor
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treniras
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' prerano sam se poveselio :)
<Mmike> jos mi nije pauza pocela :0
<SilverSpace> samo zbog toga mi je zao sto nemam jacu masinu
<Mmike> ne treba ti jaka masina
<Mmike> ja ovo igram sa on board grafikom
<Mmike> da, ljepse je kad je mrcina unutra
<Mmike> al' i ovako radi
<Mmike> kaki stroj imas?
<obruT> e jel ima kakva opensource biciklisticka igra ? :) ono da imas staze (ceste), ali da nije auto nego bicikl ? :)
<obruT> da napravim inteface moj trenazer - igra, pa da koliko brzo vrtim na trenazeru da tako vozim na kompu ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma slabi atom
<SilverSpace> obruT: van vozit :)
<obruT> bio sam u subotu vani vozio, ici cu opet kad malo zatopli (citaj kad cesta bude skroz cista)
<obruT> obzirom da vozim specku, ne da mi se na traktoru vozit :)
<ivoks> evo:
<ivoks> cu -l /dev/ttyUSB0 | while read a; do xvkbd -text $a ; done
<ivoks> nesto tak :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: i prehladno je jos mene glava zaboli od hladnoce 
<obruT> pa stavi kapu :)
<SilverSpace> ne pomaze 
<obruT> onda imas losu kapu ocito :)
<obruT> nist, idem se majmunirat na umjetnu stijenu
<obruT> pozdrav !
<SilverSpace> morao bi stavit kacigu Downhill
<Mmike> reddis/sphinx = banana
<Mmike> postgresov fulltextindex ih ubije i u mraku i na svjetlu
<SilverSpace> http://www.bike-trend.com/category/design-sketches/
<Mmike> ivoks, mogu li upaliti logiranje mysqlu bez restarta mysqla? Nesto ala set @@GLOBAL mysq_log = .... , ili kak ovec?
<ivoks> reload?
<ivoks> zna netko jel postoji GUI za upravljanje GNOME schemama?
<Mmike> mysql nema reload, ima samo restart
<Mmike> ili ne?
<ivoks> ne znam na pamet
<Mmike> neznam za gui za gnome scheme osim onaj koji dolazi uz ubuntu
<HmmZ0r> pozdrav
<Mmike> zasto ovo ne radi: SET GLOBAL log = 'ON';
<Mmike> ERROR 1193 (HY000): Unknown system variable 'log'
<Mmike> a u uputama: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/server-options.html#option_mysqld_log
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> treba 5.1 za to
<Mmike> 5.0 ne radi
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> super su mi ovi zahtjevi
<ivoks> ekipa zeli uploadati 20MB dokumente preko ADSL-a
<ivoks> i traze da popravim VPN jer to traje 10ak minuta
<Neuromanc> kaj ej sad pak to touchwiz...
<Neuromanc> ivoks hehe
<ivanhoe_> bok svima
<jelly> ivoks: taj tvoj vpn nista ne valja!
<ivanhoe_> bok prvi put sam ovdje koga bih trebao pitati za par informacija vezano za ubuntu?
<jelly> ivanhoe_: samo pitaj na kanalu, pa tko zna ce odgovoriti
<ivanhoe_> aha hvala
<ivanhoe_> probao sam ubuntu vec par puta...kad napravim dual boot instalaciju jednostavno nece pokrenuti ubuntu
<ivanhoe_> sa live cd je sve ok
<ivanhoe_> jel trebam dok snimam win ostaviti slobodan prostor?
<ivanhoe_> nekakva grub greska mislim da je pisalo
<SilverSpace> imas jedan disk 
<ivanhoe_> c id
<ivanhoe_> i d*
<ivanhoe_> instalirao sam na d sa onim vodicem iz windowsa
<ivanhoe_> cuos am da to zna bit problem
<ivanhoe_> pa da ne reinstaliram ponovo win ako ima nekakvo drugo rjesenje
<SilverSpace> eh to ti nije instalacija
<ivanhoe_> pa kad ga kao isprobam pa onda da instaliram uz drugi operativni sustav mi ponudi
<SilverSpace> kad dignes live ubuntu tamo ga mozes i instalirati
<ivanhoe_> pa da
<ivanhoe_>  i onda kad ga instaliram
<ivanhoe_> ne radi
<ivanhoe_> ponudi mi koji boot zelim win ili ubuntu i kad odaberem ubuntu stane
<ivanhoe_> na ucitavanju
<SilverSpace> samo si pri istalaciji napravis prazan prostor ili u live imas gparted
<ivanhoe_> aha
<ivanhoe_> jel mogu recimo kad instaliram win ostavit samo prazan prostor da ga uopce ne dodjelim particijama?
<ivanhoe_> i na to onda ubuntu?
<SilverSpace> mozes tako je i najbolje
<ivanhoe_> ok hvala jos samo nesto.....kad sam isprobavao sa live cd-a wireless signal mi je uzasno slab i spor
<ivanhoe_> jel to do drivera ili?
<SilverSpace> to ne bi znao
<ivanhoe_> aha ok
<ivanhoe_> kad instaliram ubuntu najbolje ga je na zicu spojiti da sam skine update?
<SilverSpace> je
<ivanhoe_> recimo ako skinem neki file u wordu iz windowsa hocu li ga moci otvoriti u ubuntu-u?
<ivanhoe_> samo da znam dali cu sa faksa moci otvarati predavanja i to
<ivanhoe_> jer je sve pisano u wordu
<SilverSpace> pukla mi veza
<SilverSpace> ivanhoe_: samo mora bit .doc formata
<ivanhoe_> ok hvala puno na odgovorima i vremenu. cjerovatnu ce se opet vratiti kad problemi pocnu
<ivanhoe_> poz
<Mmike> pa covjece
<Mmike> ovaj novi debian
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> los je!
<Mmike> instaliram php5-curl
<Mmike> ovaj raspakira paket
<Mmike> restarta apache
<Mmike> i onda tek setupira paket
<ivoks> naviknuo si se na neke sitnice u ubuntuu :)
<Mmike> e, a fre
<Mmike> frend
<Mmike> debilanator okorjeli
<Mmike> slazemo sad neki server
<Mmike> i kao, on ce to sve, jel', squeeze novi i to
<Mmike> i ima zgodnu firewall skritpu
<Mmike> koji ce stavit, veli, gore
<Mmike> medjutim, upstart se svadja s njom :)
<Mmike> lik je poludio na upstart :)
<Mmike> da sta, da kako, da zasto, da debili, da sta, da sve radilo, da zasto trgali, da koji kurac, da joj, da fu, da blje :)
<ivoks> kakve tekme danas
<jelly> Mmike: pa kad je, blje 
<ivoks> nije blje, ali nije gotov
<ivoks> ima neke super stvari
<jelly> na serveru kojem POST traje 5-10 minuta, jos 1-2 za skripte mi ne igra
<ivoks> ufff
<Mmike> Ja isto ne kuzim zasto su forsali to u debianu
<jelly> za laptop, oke
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> al' nekak brijem da nije jedina svrha upstarta brzi boot
<ivoks> jelly: upstart nema veze s brzinom butanja
<ivoks> Mmike: nije uopce
<Mmike> Hajd, shead some light
<jelly> ivoks: naravno da ima, dependencyji su mazanje ociju :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: zavisnost medju servisima
<ivoks> npr.
<ivoks> imas 2 interfacea na stroju
<ivoks> jedan servis se kaci na jedan, drugi na drugi interface
<Mmike> ok?
<ivoks> neki servisi moraju nesto skinuti s neta prije pokretanja, npr.
<jelly> npr?
<ivoks> sa upstartom mozes reci servisu da se ne dize prije nego je interface eth1 up
<Mmike> pa to mozes i sa sysVinit
<ivoks> jelly: imas custom primjera
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes, sa while ping, sleep
<ivoks> al ovako o tome ne mislis
<Mmike> ma ne
<jelly> kakav while, ja tutnem sleep 8 unutra i radi <g>
<Mmike> Required-start: $bla-tra
<Neuromanc> kakva je ovo t-comova akcija za lcd tv?
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde, slozi da se lighttpd digne kada je eth1 up
<jelly> eth1 je _uvijek_ up
<jelly> problem solved
<ivoks> nije ako je iskopcan mrezni kabl
<Mmike> pa samo stavis u lighty da je Required-start networking
<ivoks> Mmike: nece biti dobro
<Mmike> ili slozis networking tako da ti providea networking-eth1/eth2
<ivoks> ifup -a na debian/ubuntu prijavi da je sve up sekundu nakon pokretanja
<ivoks> iako je mozda neki interface dhcp
<ivoks> ili, nedaj boze, bridge
<ivoks> ili bond
<ivoks> ovaj ce javiti da je sve up, a nije
<ivoks> i lighttpd ti se dize
<ivoks> i ne moze se bindati na ip jer ga jos nema
<ivoks> bam, vise se ne restarta
<ivoks> nadalje
<ivoks> u upstart jobu mozes definirati da ti taj servis oom killer ne ubija
<ivoks> mozes mu sloziti respawn
<ivoks> mozes mu sloziti timeout za TERM signal, nakon cega ide kill
<ivoks> prati childove, pa zna i status childova
<Mmike> ovo sa oom mi je zanimljivo
<Mmike> oomkliker grabi sakom i bradom inace :)
<ivoks> ne moze ti se desiti da ti se apache srusi, a chilodvi se i dalje vrte
<ivoks> i status u sysV ti javlja da je apache up
<Mmike> MaxThreadsPerchild 10
<Mmike> i bok :)
<ivoks> ako si stavio respawn, upstart ce ih pobiti i ponovno dignuti apache
<Mmike> hm, zanimlljivo
<ivoks> nekome se nece svidjeti, ali stanje servisa mozes pratiti i kroz dbus
<Mmike> nisam se udubljivao u to jos, za sad mi sve radi, plus moje init skripte koje sam pisao isto rade
<Mmike> tako da nemam problema
<ivoks> upstart je blje sad, dok postoji i jedno i drugo i ima nekih problema... ali koncept nije los
<Mmike> doduse, npr, u ubuntu postgres dependa na remotefs
<ivoks> i imas pre-start, pre-stop skripte...
<Mmike> sto je debiloidno, po meni
<ivoks> proces moze emitati signal
<Mmike> al' dobro, netko valjda voli imati bazu na nfs exportu
<jelly> ivoks: ako je iskopcan mrezni kabl, IP je svejedno tu
<jelly> pa nisu to windowsi da IP nestane i sve konekcije popadaju kad neko iskopca kabl
<Mmike> jelly, osim ako nije dhcp u igri
<ivoks> jelly: al neki servisi nece raditi
<ivoks> jelly: ntpd npr
<jelly> ivoks: ntpd je smece 
<Mmike> :))))
<ivoks> jelly: nece se moci syncati, a ti imas servis kojemu je vrijeme jako bitno
<ivoks> npr. cluster
<Mmike> pa cek, i onda ces ubiti ntpd?
<Mmike> zato kaj nemas mrezu?
<jelly> notably, smece koje ceka pun kufer da dok ne stigne mreza
<ivoks> jelly: nope
<Mmike> (uz to sto ako imas cluster bez mreze imas puno veci problem od ntpda)
<ivoks> ntpd moze raditi i kao ntpdate
<jelly> ivoks: mozes se upucati u nogu na sto drugih nacina
<ivoks> naravno da mozes
<jelly> po defaultu, ntpd ceka pun kufer
<ivoks> ja imam upstart job za ntpd
<ivoks> koji u pre-startu napravi:
<ivoks> ntpd -gq
<ivoks> i onda digne ntpd
<ivoks> i servisi koji ovise o ntpdu cekaju da ovaj pokrene ntpd
<ivoks> ali vrijeme je vec tocno kada ntpd izadje
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj to nisi mogao sa sysvinit?
<ivoks> mogao sam, naravno
<ivoks> ono sto nisam mogao sa ntpdom je:
<ivoks> start on net-device-up IFACE=br1
<jelly> pa jesi, ntpd ti zastopa cijeli boot proces ak nema mreze i ceka pun kufer
<ivoks> jelly: ne zastopa :)
<ivoks> ako nema mreze, zastopa samo servise koji ovise o njemu :)
<ivoks> ne i login i ssh
<jelly> (to je odgovor na <Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj to nisi mogao sa sysvinit?)
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> (ne vidim veliki smisao ssha bez mreze, al' ajd)
<Mmike> al' mi lose to
<Mmike> da ako nemas mrezu, nemas ntp servisa
<ivoks> Mmike: zato kaj nisi radio sa serverima koji imaju vise interfacea :)
<ivoks> ponavljam
<ivoks> imas dva interfacea
<ivoks> jedan ti je interna mreza
<jelly> neki servisi koji bolje da ne rade opce ak je krivo vrijeme
<ivoks> drugi ti je eksterna
<Mmike> ivoks, da, ja sam mali, a ti si veliki :)
<Mmike> ivoks, server na kojima radim imaju redovno bondane 4 ifacea skupa :)
<ivoks> servis ti radi na internoj mrezi gdje imas i ntp server
<jelly> [19:36] ~/bin => ip a|wc -l
<jelly> 508
<Mmike> pa ok, velim samo da si mogao sysinit sloziti tako da ti zna koja ti je mreza dignuta a koja ne
<Mmike> mislim, konceptualno se i meni upstart cini ok
<Mmike> al' em je konfiguracija brate mili te isuse
<Mmike> em je potrgano pola toga unazad
<jelly> ip l -> samo 88
<Mmike> a nije da je sysvinit bio govno
<jelly> dobro, s ovim moze isfurat neke stvari koje tamo opce ne mozes
<ivoks> konfiguracija ti je komplcirana?
<Mmike> jelly, npr?
<ivoks> nitko nije rekao da je govno
<Mmike> pa je. ok, stvar navike, pretpostavljam :)
<ivoks> pa radilo je desetljecima i radi jos uvijek
<jelly> Mmike: uvjetno dizanje servisa
<ivoks> ovo je samo pokusaj da butanje bude jos bolje
<jelly> bar nije systemd
<Mmike> mislim, slicna stvar kad je dosao novi grub - te drugacija konfiguracija te ovo te ono te propizd proustek
<Mmike> pa onda vremenom zaboravis d aje postojao stari grub
<Mmike> tak ce valjda i s ovim bit
<jelly> grub2 je grozota
<ivoks> konfiguracija je prilicno jednostavna
<ivoks> jer ne moras pisati start|stop|restart funkcije
<ivoks> nemas start-stop-daemon i sl.
<ivoks> minimalna konfiguracija je jedna linija
<ivoks> path do izvrsnog programa
<ivoks> npr. cron:
<ivoks> exec cron
<ivoks> fak, toga se nebi sjetio... nikad :)
<ivoks> dodas mu jos:
<ivoks> start on runlevel [2345]
<ivoks> stop on runlevel [!2345]
<ivoks> i to e to
<ivoks> respawn
<ivoks> za sigurnost
<ivoks> haha... bug u unityu
<ivoks> alt+tab mi pomice prozor ponekad
<ivoks> ima i mana... status <servis> uvijek izadje s 0 :)
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj grozota?
<Mmike> jelly, bolji od gruba1 mnostvo
<Mmike> ivoks, pa moras, mislim, kako servis zna da ga hoces ugasiti, i gdje napravis cleanup?
<ivoks> ako nis drugo, moze butat GPT particije :)
<Mmike> i ne samo to! moze butat i .iso imageove :)
<jelly> ima vise featura, ali je sucelje katastrofa
<Mmike> za razliku od gruba1? :)
<jelly> da
<Mmike> bar ima ls
<Mmike> i null
<Mmike> i svakakvih drugih cuda
<ivoks> grub2 ima dva nacina rada u command lineu
<jelly> i ne radi Tab kak spada,
<ivoks> rescue> i grub>
<jelly> i rescue mode je za kurac
<Mmike> nisam odusevljen, al' daleko trazi od gruba1
<DominiCanes> hrvati prvi u svjetu u doniranju organa...
<DominiCanes> no comment
<ivoks> Žao nam je, "evolution" je neplanirano prestao s radom
<ivoks> Vaše računalo nema dovoljno slobodne memorije za automatsku analizu i slanje izvještaja razvojnom timu.
<ivoks> e ovaj firefox...
<jelly> ti bi stack trace slao, eh
<ivoks> ne bi :)
<ivoks> ffx uzeo 700MB
<jelly> to je... normalno
<jelly> 19685 jelly     20   0 1042m 836m  12m S   21 21.3  17,29 /usr/lib/opera/opera                                                      
<jelly> 24589 jelly     20   0  821m 346m  19m S   24  8.8  20,20 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin                                                  
<jelly> chrome je zajebat jer ima hrpu procesa
<ivoks> SilverSpace: medvjedi vode 1:0
<ivoks> banham!
<ivoks> i gle za sto dobije dvije minute:
<ivoks> 38 BANHAM Frank (Too Many Players on the Ice)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> vidio
<ivoks> jel ima prijenos negdje?
<SilverSpace> nisam trazio
<ivoks> samo da jesenice izgube
<ivoks> i ova ljubljanska stoka koja nema je gume probusila
<ivoks> 'koja nam je'
<Mmike> zagto sam trazio onaj neki
<Mmike> fuck
<Mmike> telefon
<ivoks> slijedece godine, ako se ne raspadnu, jesenice rasturaju u lizi
<SilverSpace> mladi su
<ivoks> 0:2
<ivoks> !!! :)))
<ivoks> maclean!
<ivoks> ma ne seri
<ivoks> konacno
<DominiCanes> kaj se igra
<ivoks> hokej
<ivoks> Zahtjevi prosvjednika: nacionalizacija banaka, otpis dvije trećine duga građana bankama, ukidanje RTV pretplate
<ivoks> otpis duga?
<ivoks> nacionalizacija banaka
<ivoks> pa s koje su bandere ovi opali
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> moze potpisujem
<DominiCanes> jesi gledal inside job...dokumentarac
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> ovo s bankama je super :)
<ivoks> ja ocekivao 'radna mjesta, manje poreze na prve zaposlenike, poticanje posla'
<ivoks> a ono... sve samo da se sto manje radi
<ivoks> ne kuze ljudi da novac mora cirkulirati
<ivoks> hrvati u bankama imaju ustedjen novac koji je u iznosu jednak jednogodisnjem budzetu drzave
<ivoks> umjesto da se taj novac aktivira, ne, on sjedi i skuplja kamate
<ivoks> 100 milijardi kuna stoji i ne radi nista
<ivoks> a uopce ga nije problem oploditi
<ivoks> ispravljam se
<ivoks> Zanemarujući štednju “ispod madraca i u čarapama”, u bankama je ukupna štednja do kraja ožujka 2009. dosegnula 213 milijardi kuna. 
<ivoks> wtf ljudi?!
<ivoks> i sad bi oni nacionalizirali banke
<ivoks> da ta sva stednja bude u rukama vlasti
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ma ivoks, ok, ne kenjaj sad
<ivoks> 'vi ste lopovi, ali morate banke uzeti u pod svoje ruke'
<Mmike> ja bih banke ukinuo da mogu :)
<Mmike> ja bi bankama prvo stavio fixnu kamatu
<Mmike> kaj kurac
<ivoks> ne treba ih ukinuti
<ivoks> treba primijeniti islamski model
<Mmike> :) odrezat im ruke :)
<jelly-home> nismo mi .vz da si mozemo priustiti nacionalizacije i prezivjeti sankcije
<ivoks> bez banaka nema nicega
<ivoks> i nemamo chaveza
<ivoks> 0:3!
<ivoks> kanaet!!!! bravo mali!
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/navisurfer-ii-serves-up-ubuntu-in-a-fresh-way/
<ivoks>  Assists: 23 - RENDULIC Borna
<ivoks> bravo klinci!
<ivoks> bravo!
<ivoks> ako ih dobijemo, s njima cemo igrati u play offu :D
<ivoks> jesecnice gube 0:1
<SilverSpace> kaj je dobro
<ivoks> odlicno!
<SilverSpace> znaci da smo u doigravanju :=
<jelly-home> sreca prati... hrabre?
<ivoks> 4:0!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mmike> kako da jebemu izgeneriram sha1 password hash!?
<ivoks> hecimovic!
<ivoks> sha1pass
<ivoks>        sha1pass - Create a SHA1 password hash
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/navi.jpg
<SilverSpace> jes vidio
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> pa netje :(
<dodobas> Mmike: sha1sum pobogu...
<ivoks> kaj nece?
<SilverSpace> 300$.
<ivoks> sha1pass <password>
<ivoks> 0:2 gube jesenice
<ivoks> ouellette!!! :)
<ivoks> pomaze starom timu
<SilverSpace> dobro je
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne radi nit jedno :)
<Mmike> morat cu zaroniti u php
<ivoks> sto ne radi?
<SilverSpace> ako ovako ostane zadnja nam nist ne treb
<ivoks> sto ti `sha1pass test` vrati?
<ivoks> 2/3 gotova
<ivoks> ako prokockaju 4:0, ne zasluzuju play off
<drj_cro> pozz
<Mmike> ivoks, kobasicu koju kad stavim tamo gdje trebam php mi veli da nije dobro
<Mmike> echo "pass" |sha1pass
<Mmike> sha1pass pass
<Mmike> ne vrate isto
<Mmike> neznam jel' to ima veze
<ivoks> :DDDDD
<ivoks> pa naravno da ne vrate isto
<Mmike> al' pitaj boga sto php naparvi s time
<jelly-home> echo -n
<jelly-home> echo ispise i \n
<Mmike> jelly, mudro! :)
<ivoks> nema to veze :)
<jelly-home> s/mudro/trivijalno/
<ivoks> sha1sum i sha1pass nije isto
<ivoks> sha1pass ima i salt
<ivoks> sha1sum je samo to - sum
<Mmike> al' i dalje ne vrate isto
<ivoks> PA NARAVNO!
<jelly-home> jasta da ima, nisu ga pisali MySQLovci
<Mmike> pa naravno - kaj?
<ivoks> pa naravno da ne vraca isto
<ivoks> nikad nece biti isto
<jelly-home> sha1pass ne radi isu stvar kao sha1sum
<ivoks> pokreni dva puta za redom 'sha1pass pass'
<ivoks> pa ces vidjeti da ni to nije isto
<jelly-home> ivoks: bug!
<ivoks> jamacno :)
<jelly-home> zakljucak je da taj sha1pass nista ne valja
<Mmike> ma da, potrgan je taj sha1pass
<Mmike> eh, taj ubuntu
<Mmike> debian
<Mmike> sto vec :)
<Mmike> bottom line, imam neku php drekulju 
<ivoks> :))))))
<Mmike> u .conf file stavim sha1 password
<Mmike> i onda se preko weba ulogiram
<Mmike> al' ne radi
<Mmike> ne moze da se ulogiram
<Mmike> nikako
<Mmike> i ne kuzim st okrivo radim
<ivoks2> bemti teliu
<ivoks2> zbilja ne kuzis?
<Mmike> najzbiljskije
<jelly-home> Sveti Jebem, zaštitnik grupe KUD Idijoti
<ivoks2> Mmike: ajde pokreni:
<ivoks2> sha1pass test mmike
<ivoks2> dva puta za redom
<ivoks2> vidis, sad je isto?
<Mmike> ok? isto sam dobio se
<jelly-home> Hard
<ivoks2> znas li sto je salt?
<jelly-home> zacin
<jelly-home> vjerojatno najčešće korišteni
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_%28cryptography%29
<Mmike> jasno mi je sto je salt
<ivoks2> pa onda?
<Mmike> nije mi jasno zasto ne radi ovaj PHP drek
<ivoks2> zato sto php ne koristi salt, mozda?
<Mmike> pa eto, sad cu ti rec, idem vidjet
<jelly-home> zato Å¡to ga je napisao php majstor adhoc i nije mu se dalo napraviti crypt() kompatibilnu implementaciju
<ivoks2>        sha1pass  creates  a SHA1 password hash. In the absence of a salt value
<ivoks2>        on the command line, a random salt vector will be generated.
<ivoks2> jelly-home: zato kaj normalni ljudi ne koriste sha1 :)
<dodobas> jel mozete pristupiti na http://projects.unbit.it/uwsgi/
 * jelly-home ima jednu skriptu negdje koja uvijek koristi isti salt
<jelly-home> jelly:$1$sA1T1icK$sNC75Cag9M0EMzvza/Y7S/
<jelly-home> jellyweb:$1$sA1T1icK$r.bjDXmTkYLGhVufR7eW9/
<jelly-home> ko voli nek kreka
<ivoks2> dodobas: da
<ivoks2> dodobas: ali telia se raspada...
<ivoks2> ja ne mogu do svog servera
<dodobas> ah men...
<jelly-home> Meni Radi™
<ivoks2> 7. ash-bb1-link.telia.net           66.7%
<ivoks2> 70% paketa se pogubi
<jelly-home> odi prek carneta <G>
<ivoks2> svi ispadaju :)
<ivoks2> ne radi fejsbuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks2> panika
<jelly-home> /o\
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks2> sad ce zvati tcom i iskon
<jelly-home> hah
<dodobas> a sto je s teliom?
<ivoks2> 'Dobar dan, stisnem lajk i ne radi!!!!!!!!'
<ivoks2> to je sigurno ono sto su pricali
<ivoks2> da ce se internet raspasti jer nema dovoljno brojeva
<ivoks2> :)
<ivoks2> i sad ne mozemo svi imati internet u kompjuteru
<jelly-home> ne bi me cudilo da tako nes pise sutra u nounama
<jelly-home> srecom pa tcp kako tako radi i kad se gubi gro paketa
<dodobas> ma kad sve rutaju preko libije :)
<jelly-home> http://xkcd.com/730/
<dodobas> talijani povukli kablove do libije...
<dodobas> ode i twitter..
<DominiCanes> prije je sve otislo osim irca
<DominiCanes> ha ha 
<jelly-home> irc je distribuiran i disperziran
<jelly-home> kad budu twitter i fejs imali datacenter u Amsterdamu ili Beči, onda će i oni raditi
<jelly-home> Beču dammit
<Neuromanc> znaci nesto je globalno?
<Neuromanc> ja mislio da mi se pregrijao komp
<drj_cro> kul danas jedni u subotu drugi http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/branitelji-dovode-thompsona-na-veliki-prosvjed-u-centru-zagreba/539161.aspx
<ivoks2> sad ce me nagios zatrpati...
<jelly-home> flappity flap
<jelly-home> hehe, kad se dese sranja u mrezi na poslu, prvo se gasi nagios ;-)
<ivoks2> kad ga ne znate sloziti :)
<jelly-home> to isto stoji 
<Neuromanc> kaj se ustvari dogodilo?
<Neuromanc> internet radi kao Ivanisevic
<ivoks2> slusam kak neka ekipa iz US ne moze do servera u UK :)
<SilverSpace> 1:4
<SilverSpace> 9m
<ivoks2> jesenice isto zabile
<ivoks2> al kod njih je jos manje od 7 minuta do kraja
<ivoks2> ne smiju izgubiti 4:0
<ivoks2> ne smiju
<ivoks2> atl-bb1-link.telia.net je sheban
<ivoks2> ruta sam na sebe
<ivoks2> haha
<ivoks2> nista sto sam napisao kao 'ivoks' jos nije doslo
<ivoks2> a pazi ovo:
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> bug.hr
<SilverSpace> ne radi
<ivoks> jelly-home: ^
<ivoks2> 21:18 < SilverSpace> bug.hr
<ivoks2> 21:18 < SilverSpace> ne radi
<ivoks2> 21:18 < ivoks> jelly-home: ^
<ivoks2> 21:18 < ivoks> to je iskon only :)
<ivoks2> 21:18 < ivoks> a i radi
<ivoks> to je iskon only :)
<ivoks> a i radi
<ivoks2> sve je u banani :)
<sale> danas je bas lijepo imati server u hr :-)
<SilverSpace> ja to vidim
<SilverSpace> sale: :))
<ivoks2> sale: ovisi
<sale> ivoks2: da, znam :-)
<ivoks> ping
<sale> ali za domace stranice je dobro :-)
<ivoks2> opet, ovisi
<SilverSpace> u doigravanju smo
<ivoks2> jesenice izgubile!
<Neuromanc> ima li itko piojma kaj se dogodilo?
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00373/miss01_373672S1.jpg
<SilverSpace> to se dogodilo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks2> uh
<jelly-home> Meni Radi bug.hr ;-)
<Neuromanc> pojma...
<SilverSpace> #Ebel Naj se KAC scvre v peklu!
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks2> :)
<Mmike> glupi glupi glupi php
<ivoks2> SilverSpace: kaj ti mozes do twittera?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks2> ja ne
<ivoks2> al vip moze
<ivoks2> pa si ti sad misli
<SilverSpace> ja sam metronet
<ivoks2> sad treba izgubiti od albe :)
<ivoks2> da ostanemo 8.
<SilverSpace> bug.hr mi i dalje ne radi
<jelly-home> nista nisi propustio...
<jelly-home> hm, gle oni su nasi korisnici, nije cudno da meni radi
<jelly-home> ebiga, da svi imaju peering u CIXu sad bi bar domace hostani internet radio
<SilverSpace> prokjenio se i drugi na tablici
<SilverSpace> nije vise RB
<SilverSpace> ustvari nije
<ivoks2> pa RB jos igra
<ivoks2> i ima bod za sad
<obruT> meni ne radi imdb
<Neuromanc> silver i zato se pol interneta raspalo:)?
 * Mmike popravio php
 * Mmike ode na pivu
<SilverSpace> http://www.net.hr
<SilverSpace> ne radi
<ivoks2> ne radi tebi
<SilverSpace> ni dnevnik.hr
<ivoks2> a danas sam trebao nes radit na serveru :/
<ivoks2> redbull pobijedio
<ivoks2> ostaje 2.
<SilverSpace> kaj se raspada net
<drj_cro> koj je k* ovaj Netsplit?
<drj_cro> neki info od freenode-a il to moj irssi nes ?
<jelly-home> pukle interkonekcije izmedju irc servera
<drj_cro> damn. dosla apokalpisa raspada nam se internet :)
<drj_cro> s/apokalpisa/apokalipsa/ :)
<jelly-home> amo ucit a ne na internetu se zajebavat
<drj_cro> nis uci ti samo :)
<jelly-home> proso voz za ucenje
<bubi> pozdrav
<bubi> imam jedno pitanje, kako updateat ovu svoju U 10.04 na 10.04 LTS? i jel puno za skidat nadogradnju?
<bubi> treba mi LTS
<bubi> kako upgrade napravit sa 10.04 na 10.04 LTS?
<bubi> i jel 'težak' download...mislim na veličinu datoteke
<bubi_ubuntu> izbacio me, pa neznam jeste li vidjeli pitanje... hjooj...
<jelly-home> [22:05] <Kottizen> PyroPeter: one of them went down [22:05] <Kottizen> PyroPeter: ffm-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.246.210) [...] <Kottizen> jelly-home: it's a router in frankfurt
<SilverSpace> bubi_ubuntu: pa to ti je to
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: di je puklo :))
<bubi_ubuntu> što je to? ja imam odprije par tjedana instaliran ubuntu 10.04, no čuo sam da je prije neki dan izašao ubuntu 10-04 LTS pa bi napravio upgrade na njega da ne moram stavljat poslije 11.04 već da mogu duže vremena bit na 10.04
<bubi_ubuntu> P.S. imam sve updateove instalirane
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sad je kao oke (iz gore navedenih nesluzbenih izvora sa #freenode)
<bubi_ubuntu> kako da provjerim imam li LTS verziju?
<SilverSpace> bubi_ubuntu: 10.04 ti je LTS
<bubi_ubuntu> ja se ispričavam
<bubi_ubuntu> imam 10.10, sad me sram
<bubi_ubuntu> :P
<SilverSpace> nema drugog 
<bubi_ubuntu> jel mogu kako upgradeat 10.10 na 10.04.2 ?
<bubi_ubuntu> pričam o ovome http://www.linuxzasve.com/novost/dostupan_ubuntu_10-04-2_lts/973, dakle isplati li se sa 10.10 na 10.04.2 ?
<ivoks2> ne mozes sa novije verzija na stariju
<jelly-home> ne moze sa vece na manju (10.04.2 je noviji od 10.10)
<ivoks2> 10.04.2 je 10.04 + zakrpe
<ivoks2> 10.10 je noviji softver od 10.04.bilokoji
<bubi_ubuntu> jelly kaže drugačije ivoks ti kažeš drugačije, hoću li ja baš morat na 11.04 kad izađe ili ću moć živit na 10.10 ?
<ivoks2> ne kazemo drugacije
<ivoks2> jel znas sto ti brojevi znace uopce?
<bubi_ubuntu> da
<ivoks2> 10.04 - verzija iz 4. mjeseca 2010.
<jelly-home> bubi_ubuntu: rekli smo istu stvar.
<ivoks2> 10.10 - verzija iz 10. mjeseca 2010.
<ivoks2> 10.10 je podrzan do 4. mjeseca 2012.
<ivoks2> 10.04 je podrzan do 4. mjeseca 2013
<ivoks2> (za desktop)
<jelly-home> (10.04.2 je noviji od 10.10, ALI nije moguce sa vise verzije prijeci unatrag na manju.  Ako od prije imas 10.04, _moguce je_ upgradeati sustav do 10.04.2)
<ivoks2> 10.04.2 nije nova verzija sustava... samo novi instalacijski CD koji ukljucuje sve zakrpe koje su se pojavile u medjuvremenu
<jelly-home> i koje takitak dobijes kroz redovne zakrpe
<ivoks2> da
<bubi_ubuntu> shvatio sam, hvala, no zanima me to znači da LTS support verzije 04 traje godinu dana duže od verzije .10?
<ivoks2> ne
<ivoks2> LTS su 'posebne' verzije koje izlaze svake dvije godine
<ivoks2> te su verzije na desktopu podrzane 3 godine, a na serverima 5 godina
<ivoks2> dakle, 6.06, 8.04 i 10.04 su jedine LTS verzije do sad
<ivoks2> sve ostale verzije su podrzane 18 mjeseci
<bubi_ubuntu> ok, koliko meni traje podrška za 10.10 i hoću li nakon kraja podrške za 10.10 prelazit na veću verziju? čisto 'vako seljački da pitam (ispričavam se ako su pitanja glupa, no zanima me)
<bubi_ubuntu> aha 18 mjeseci
<bubi_ubuntu> ;)
<ivoks2> da, kad izadje 11.04, moci ces prijeci na 11.04
<ivoks2> i onda sa 11.04 na 11.10
<bubi_ubuntu> moći znači da neću morati
<ivoks2> neces morati
<ivoks2> ne moras ti nista :)
<bubi_ubuntu> ma znam, ali baš me lijepo služi ova 10.10 da ju nebi dirao
<bubi_ubuntu> :) works like a charm
<ivoks2> pa radi sto te volja
<bubi_ubuntu> ok, hvala vam ;)
<jelly-home> ja sam na netbooku instalirao 9.04, prosao kroz 9.10 i stao na 10.04 LTS i kad me pitao hocu li 10.10 rekao "jok ba"
<ivoks2> jelly-home: mozes to namjestiti
<ivoks2> jelly-home: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<dru||d> e da
<jelly-home> ne treba, sad je i dalje na 10.04
<ivoks2> jelly-home: velim, mozes namijestiti da ti ne nudi 10.10 vise; nego da te pita kad se pojavi novi lts
<dru||d> ja na 11.04 :D
<dru||d> greskom
<dru||d> ali na svu srecu ok radi
<jelly-home> pa, ne pita vise za 10.10 mislim.  Mozda ce pitati za 11.04 kad bude
<ivoks2> nece
<ivoks2> ne moze preskakati verzije
<ivoks2> nis, idem se v
<ivoks2> zavalit i gledat tv
<bubi_ubuntu> kako da to namjestim upisao sam            sudo gedit  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades i izbacio mi je txt file i Å¡to tamo trebam sredit da me ne ispituje ?
<ivoks2> taj cijeli file ima dvije linije i 15ak linija objasnjenja sto je sto
<ivoks2> citaj
<ivoks2> osim toga, nisam tebi nista govorio, vec jellyu
<ivoks2> dzeliju :)
<ivoks2> 'noc
<bubi_ubuntu> noć
<SilverSpace> kaj sad ovi uefa fifa seru kaj bi krsili hr zakone
<bubi_ubuntu> ako namjestim u fileu          sudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades         prompt: never što će se dogoditi? neće me više pitat ništa više xD
<bubi_ubuntu> e da, zanima me za što bi glasali (znam da je ubuntu rađen na debian principut tj tako nekako), no da Vas se pita što bi birali Debian ili Ubuntu i zašto baš taj?
<jelly-home> glasali?
<bubi_ubuntu> pa ono, kao anketa
<SilverSpace> ubuntu naravno 
<jelly-home> ovisi o namjeni
<jelly-home> i korisniku
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nema vise razlike ni u cemu samo kaj ubuntu ima novije pakete i vecu podrsku
<jelly-home> ubuntu do daljnjega ne bi stavio na server jer Canonical nema dugorocan biznis plan i pitanje je koliko ce dugo prezivjeti
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> SilverSpace oj
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne gledam tako na razlike D <-> U
<jelly-home> ubuntu packaging policy je fast & loose 
<jelly-home> rade se namjerno neoptimalne stvari zbog pritiska deadlinea
<jelly-home> s druge strane, ak si developer u ubuntu je puno lakse ugraditi arhitekturalne izmjene
<bubi_ubuntu> zanimljivo... jelly kako misliš nema dugoročan business plan? što misliš da će propast ili?
<jelly-home> bubi_ubuntu: ne mislim, nego ne znam.
<jelly-home> bubi_ubuntu: Canonical se bazicno financira lovom od Shuttlewortha
<bubi_ubuntu> pa onda je sve uredu :D dok se ima para ima i Ubuntu-a kad se nebude imalo para neće bit ni ubuntu-a
<bubi_ubuntu> xD
<jelly-home> upravo to me i brine
<bubi_ubuntu> bit će ga u starim verzijama ili će i dalje entuzijasti radit ali sa malo manje energije
<jelly-home> s druge strane, Debian nema love, radi stvari polako i ono malo sto radi radi kvalitetno
<jelly-home> i nema naznaka da bi mogao presusiti odjednom
<bubi_ubuntu> idem ja... 'noć
<darkwood> pozz, je filezilla defaultni ftp kod debiana ako se spajas na ftpS
<Mmike> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3925641/Ubuntu-Where-Did-the-Love-Go.htm
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-23
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> nji
<rsedak> kolega me pita, kako ukljuciti remember session password u U10.10
<rsedak> ideja?
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, sto bi session password bio?
<rsedak> to mu se dogadja kod instalacije novih paketa u Program centru, pita lozinku za svaki paket
<MmikeMRMA> hm
<MmikeMRMA> cek da probam :)
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<Mmike> http://img543.imageshack.us/i/xlargebahrain2011.jpg/ <-- utrka u bahreinu ce se ipak odrzati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> taj network manager
<Mmike> haiku mu treba spjevavati ;)
<igustin> bolje pogrebni marš ;)
<Mmike> igustin, skoro :)
<Mmike> iako, nije tako ocajan kakav je bio prije
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<igustin> je, napreduje ;)
<jelly> iznenadio sam se kak to pristojno radi na netbooku
<jelly> sve zna - wired, wireless (WEP, WPA2), BT net/tethering, USB 3G stick
<igustin> je, je, super radi
<igustin> kad radi
<igustin> :/
<Mmike> bas, kad radi
<Mmike> na 10.04 je radilo ok
<Mmike> na 10.10 vise ne radi ok. Prvo, uvijek se spaja na zyxel mrezu (iako sam maknuo 'autoconnect'), drugo, na moju doma mrezu se iz prve ne spoji. Onda kad kliknem 'connect' opet, se spoji.
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<Mmike> zna li netko neki simpatican analyzer sysloga i bratje?
<budz0r> Mmike: tail -f + eyes :)
<Mmike> s malo awka i inoga ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti stalno kukas NM radi super
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa, ak ovo gore smatras pod 'super' onda radi super, da :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: kakakv analyzer? nes za servere da te upozorava il ...
<Mmike> Ne, neg nesto sto ce protrcati kroz /var/log/syslog|messages|kern i ine i napraviti neku analizu
<Mmike> koji dan najvise evenata, od koga, kako cesto, tko s kim, tko koga kada, stojaznam, bilosto  :)
<drj_cro> http://www.ossec.net/ pa si podesis sto i kako oces da te obavjestava
<budz0r> drj_cro: hids je naporan do zla
<drj_cro> ja imam slozeno prek osseca sve
<budz0r> Mmike: snort + snorby
<Mmike> Ma, ne treba mi IDS, treba mi log analyzer :)
<Mmike> neki servisi se cudno ponasaju pa pokusavam korelacije neke uspostaviti
<drj_cro> pa ovo ti je i log analyzer/ids/svasta nesto sto vec podesis :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> pogledatcdemo :)
<budz0r> Mmike: dobro ti covjek kaze
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> ste vidli windows phone 7 update? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: siva nakupina stanica izmedju usiju
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Vic-NaviSurfer-II-Ubu3G/?kc=rss
<Mmike> ivoks a?
 * Mmike nije vidio windows phone 7 uopce
 * Mmike ne kuzi sto je zanimljivo s tim windows phonetom
<ivoks> update koji bi trebao olaksati update koji ce donijeti copy paste
<ivoks> je uspio zbrikati pol telefona
<ivoks> neki su telekomi poceli blokirati update portal, tak da si ne sjebes telefon :)
<ivoks> bravo nokia, pouzdan partner...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jeps, lose je
<Mmike> to znamo od pocetka
<ivoks> http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2011/02/22/nokia-rbs-says-sell-on-likely-share-loss/
<ivoks> According to some comments on the mini microsoft blog [blogspot.com], between 50% and 80% of what few WP7 phones are being bought end up being returned, so take a number, and get in line ...
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi pogrijesio s androidom, ne moras traziti dalje :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> i OPET nisam platio racun
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novi-neredi-u-ateni--prosvjednici-zapalili-policajca/927497/?foto=8
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novi-neredi-u-ateni--prosvjednici-zapalili-policajca/927497/?foto=13
<ivoks> svi su poludili
<SilverSpace> ludilo
<hbogner> aha a taj policajac ej prije gazio ljude s motorom
<hbogner> nije ni cudo da su ga malo potpalili
<obruT> pa je i dobio svoje
<obruT> da mene tako ide gazit, glavu bi mu otkino
<obruT> kamoli ga ne zapalio
<SilverSpace> siledije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Red Bull at “a higher level”
<SilverSpace> zaboravio user i passwor za wordprees
<SilverSpace> bemti
<Mmike> [root@ded1069 home]# dstat -d
<Mmike> -dsk/total-
<Mmike>  read  writ
<Mmike> 1280k  419M
<Mmike>   16k 1938M
<Mmike>   16k 1978M
<Mmike>   24k 1780M
<Mmike> finobrzo :)
<chaky> civija: ahahahaha, sada visis na fejsu i van radnog vremena :)))))))) :P Sto zena ucini od imocanina :)
<chaky> civija: zivot u Zagrebu ucinio te tetkicom
<Mmike> ok, ignorirajte onaj dstat gore, laze samo tako
<ivoks> kad god vidim ovog novinara, zlo mi bude
<ivoks> kak se zove... ovaj koji je s HRT-a otisao na Novu
<ivoks> koji stalno voli dirati ekrane, kao da je neki touchscreen
<ivoks> mislav bago
<ivoks> brrrr...
<Mmike> :) ivoks
<Mmike> ti se previse sekiras
<Mmike> sekiraj se oko toga sto trosis los mysql,r ecimo:)
<Mmike> btw, redis, ako nekoga zanima
<Mmike> vm-max-memory ne znaci nista
<Mmike> redis ce uvijek sve cuvati u memoriji
<Mmike> cudan je taj redis
<Mmike> "Not all kinds of file systems are able to deal with large files in a good way, especially the Mac OS X file system which tends to be really lame about it."
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> mac ne moze niti mountati share veci od 2TB
<ivoks> bar je tako bilo zadnji put kad sam ga taknuo
<Mmike> trazim telefon od pecenjarne remetinec
<Mmike> i sto nadjem: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/02/%23ubuntu-hr.txt
<dru||d> :)
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam natty i neki tablet sa njime sigorno ce ih biti
<Mmike> valjda ce i installer konacno proraditi
<Mmike> idem probat skinut 32bitni
<bubi__> pozdrav! :D
<Neuromanc> lol
<ivoks> jeste skuzili na unityu
<ivoks> ako pomaknete prozor na vrh, maksimiziria se
<ivoks> stara fora
<ivoks> ali ako pomaknete prozor na lijevi ili desni rub, uzme lijevu ili desnu polovicu ekrana
<ivoks> e to je kul :)
<ivoks> decki
<ivoks> morat cu uzeti svoj server... al fakat :/
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> i kupiti 64GB RAM-a za njega
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> zakaj sorry?
<ivoks> zato kaj nece moci raditi kaj je radio do sad :/
<hbogner> aha, a sad je ubuntu-hr miror gore ili kaj?
<ivoks> da, ubuntu-hr VM
<ivoks> a arhiva se nalazi na onom slozencu
<ivoks> Six ECC DDR-2 667 SDRAM DIMM sockets for up to 24GB2 of memory
<ivoks> jebte Dell
<ivoks> sta nisu mogi natrpati 64GB
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IZYNJ6/ref=asc_df_B000IZYNJ61441230?smid=A2YLYLTN75J8LR&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B000IZYNJ6&tag=cnet_mp-1455-20
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> 135$ za 4GB
<ivoks> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kingston-KTM5780-8G-8GB-ECC-DDR2-667-240-pin-SDRAM-Server-Memory-Module/13215214
<Mmike> ivoks, so, we're moving all to slozenac?
<ivoks> Mmike: a da... to si htio :)
<ivoks> moram firmu prosirit, trebaju mi serveri :)
<Mmike> :) 
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> nisam ja nist htio, nemamo para za vise :)
<ivoks> a onaj dell
<Mmike> dell?
<ivoks> ma necemo njega
<ivoks> sta uopce s tim strojem... tamo stoji u ormaru zgasen
<ivoks> Mmike: dell koji si ti dofurao
<Mmike> onaj 2procesorski P3?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> donacija :)
<Mmike> nemam blage veze
<Mmike> to je kanta
<Mmike> mogu na newse stavit oglas
<Mmike> pa trazit 500 kuna
<Mmike> ak dobijem 300 kupit memorije jos :)
<Mmike> i upiknut u slozenca
<ivoks> kupim ga ja za 500kn
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> neznam doduse sto ces mudro s tim
<Mmike> al' ak te veseli :)
<Mmike> cek da se spojim na slozenca
<ivoks> dobro pitanje
<ivoks> sto cu s njim :)
 * ivoks otvara bacvu heinekena
<obruT> nego, ubuntasi, jel dolazite na skupstinu sutra ?
<ivoks> ja cu pokusati, ali ne mogu obecati nista
<ivoks> u koliko je ono sati?
<obruT> 19h
<Mmike> skupstina?
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> kakva fakin skupstina?
<obruT> Mmike: skupstina HULK-a
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> ok
<obruT> ubuntu je AFAIK zasnovan na linuxu pa ono :)
<ivoks> to je laz
<obruT> baziran ?
<Mmike> ubuntu samo koristi linux kernel
<Mmike> pardon
<Mmike> ubuntu samo koristi linux
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> 660$ za memoriju
<obruT> jebiga, znao sam da ne trebam imati posla s agentima jezicne policije
<ivoks> za 24GB
<ivoks> isplati li se?
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> kanalisti
<chaky> drac0: prica se da ce GingerVillan biti novi DeFrost ?
<ivoks> ili da dam 200$ za 12GB?
<ivoks> hm... to bi bas mogao
<drac0> chaky, ma to je forum rambling
<drac0> richard i dalje stoji da ide defrost
<drac0> ceka se stable CM7
<chaky> drac0: e znam, to sam i ja procitao
<drac0> tek onda ce nadostukati DF7 :)
<chaky> reci mi, kako instaliras novi kernel ?
<drac0> chaky, pa pitao covjeka osobno :)
<drac0> chaky, ko i rom, ili preko rom managera ili recovery
<drac0> odi bolje u recovery
<ivoks> drac0: kod koga se kod nas moze kupiti ram za dell? :)
<chaky> aha, znaci flash
<drac0> ivoks, :)
<drac0> chaky, samo skini zip i boq ;)
<drac0> chaky, couttstech 2.6.37/8 ;)
<chaky> drac0: a koji ono kernel ti koristis ?
<Mmike> ivoks, za onaj del? PC133 EDO SDRAM? 
<drac0> chaky, ovaj gore
<chaky> aha
<drac0> ivoks, sta ti treba tocno, pa ti provjerim ...
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, za t300
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> drac0: http://www.memoryupgrade.pro/2gb-dell-poweredge-t300-667mhz-ecc-registered.html x 4
<drac0> ivoks, kolicina?
<Mmike> 200 kuna 2 GB DDR2 800Mhz
<Mmike> 400 kuna 4 GB
<drac0> chaky, predlazem zadnji coutts 2.6.37.1
<drac0> hrpa ficura
<ivoks> drac0: 4
<chaky> drac0: zar niti rekao da koristis od EViollet-a ?
<drac0> chaky, jesam na froyi
<chaky> aha
<chaky> znaci, onaj drugi koristis na cm7 ?
<drac0> chaky, u biti cekam da eviollet izbaci 2.6.38 al to ce tek u suradnji s richardom
<drac0> do tada coutts :)
<chaky> aha, thanks
<drac0> chaky, da CM7 coutts havs cfs
<drac0> ivoks, 8 giga ukupno?
<hbogner> obruT, vidimo se sutra :D
<ivoks> drac0: da, + 2x2GB koje imam, to je onda 12GB
<drac0> chaky, odi na cfs jer bolje rade wake up
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.vipstand.me/sports/motosport.html
<SilverSpace> oj drac0 
<chaky> drac0: bas sam te to htio pitati :)
<drac0> ivoks, ok provjerim ti sutra pa vratim info na onaj mail od firme, to ok? :)
<drac0> oy SilverSpace, kakva je pogaca? :)
<chaky> drac0: havs ili svs ?
<drac0> chaky, probao sam oba i stvarno cfs brze upali, ali ne idem ispod 245MHz u setcpu iako podrava ovaj eviollet patch za 128MHz u sleepu
<drac0> chaky, havs obavezano
<chaky> ok, thanks
<drac0> havs mjenja frekve i napon
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas nesto sto se sad strima?
<drac0> svs ne
<chaky> aha
<drac0> coutts sad ima i axi patch
<drac0> mjenja brzinu sabirnice :)
<ivoks> drac0: je, hvala!
<drac0> jos malo ustede
<SilverSpace> drac0: odlicna domaca 
<drac0> ivoks, nema frke, samo da ima toga :)
 * obruT ode u kino...
<drac0> chaky, http://ubuntuone.com/p/egL/
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUgLIEntWDo
<chaky> drac0: haha :) cime slikas?
<chaky> btw. baterija ti je prazna :P
<chaky> mobitel vapi za energijom
<drac0> chaky, http://www.appbrain.com/app/shootme-(screen-grabber)/com.bw.picme.local
<chaky> zahvaljujem
<drac0> chaky, ima jos 12% neka krepa :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobar ;)
<chaky> meni nakon 15h, 14min na 79%
<drac0> sta sad cekamo dalje sezonu, bahrein pa pa
<chaky> wifi ukljucen
<drac0> chaky, rom, kernel?
<chaky> default
<SilverSpace> drac0: izgleda da ja AN opet napravio odlican posao
<chaky> cm7
<drac0> SilverSpace, sigurno je uopce ne sumnjam
<drac0> bit ce pakleno opet ova sezona
<chaky> idem ca, spavat. bye bye
<drac0> ajde
<drac0> noc
<SilverSpace> drac0: vidi ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pqwpacdRGY&feature=related
<SilverSpace> kak pokrivaju odmah zadnji spojler
<SilverSpace> a volan ludnica
<drac0> da da
<drac0> ne smije se nista vidjeti :)
<drac0> volan je pun djidja-midja pas mather
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks, btw si mozda pitao kodeks, megatrend, recro? :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, kad cemo na bike? :D
<drac0> evo nam snijega opet haha
<ivoks> drac0: zadnji put kad sam memoriju narucio od megatrenda, cekao sam 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> mogao sam sam otici u ameriku i donijeti
<drac0> :)
<drac0> true
<SilverSpace> drac0: kad ce snijeg?
<SilverSpace> to je pitanje
<drac0> za vikend
<drac0> mozda
<ivoks> na sljeme na sljeme na sljemeeeeeeee
<drac0> :)
<drac0> fino je zasljivilo, -6
<SilverSpace> hebo snjeg
<drac0> SilverSpace, btw onoj bateriji ce isteci uporabni rok haha :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBtHZT36GfY&feature=player_embedded
<drac0> jel to opet gaytell, ako je necu gledati :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: fakat bi se trebali dogovorit
<SilverSpace> drac0: nije
<drac0> uuuw gadno gadno
<drac0> frend je dole
<drac0> vratio se jedva prosli tjedan
<drac0> servisira avione
<drac0> imao srece
<drac0> kaze da ubijaju ljude na ulicama, da je kaos zesci
<drac0> nije pola ovoga sto mediji pustaju
<drac0> prvo egipat, sad libija, who's next?
<drac0> SilverSpace, kad budes voljan i kad uhvatimo cajta pa se zaletimo po tu vrazju bateriju vise :)
<SilverSpace> moze 
<drac0> hocu usput pogledati U260 i novi thinkpad ...
<SilverSpace> sutra bi trebao kod doktora
<ivoks> ljudi su gladni
<drac0> doktorica? :)
<ivoks> dat ce zivot za smjenu vlasti
<ivoks> a nista se nece promijeniti
<ivoks> dapace, bit ce sve gore
<ivoks> previse nas je
<ivoks> nema hrane za sve
<drac0> koma je
<ivoks> nema posla za sve
<SilverSpace> tako je
<ivoks> nas je 2 milijarde previse
<drac0> cek tek smo se poceli razmnozavati
<SilverSpace> jos kad zemlja poludi
<SilverSpace> mislim planet z
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da cemo izbjeci 3. svjetski rat
<drac0> indeed
<ivoks> ne treba to niti gledati kao kataklizmu
<ivoks> ono, jebiga, ljudi smo
<ivoks> ubijamo se
<ivoks> vodili smo ratove radi zena, zasto ne bi i radi hrane
<drac0> ovo si dobro rekao
<ivoks> jebiga, pa tako je
<drac0> treba nas satrt
<ivoks> kad sve srusimo, gradit cemo (ili oni koji opstanu) i imati sve
<ivoks> bogatstvo ne lezi u imanju puno novaca
<ivoks> bogatstvo lezi u stvaranju puno novaca
<ivoks> kad imas sve, mozes samo dole
<ivoks> kad stvaras, ides gore
<ivoks> i svaki dan ti je bolji
<drac0> onda stvarajmo
<SilverSpace> nema nam spasa
<drac0> bez rokanja sirotinje
<ivoks> a kak da stvaramo kad kod nas ljudi zele da im se ukinu dugovi :)
<drac0> ha sta sad :)
<drac0> barem smo relaksirani
<ivoks> umjesto da dignu tih 200 milijardi kuna koje imaju u bankama
<drac0> ili se tako osjecamo
<ivoks> i pokrenu nesto s njima
<drac0> hebate idem se smrznut van
<ivoks> a ne ostavljati bankama da s njihovim novcem grade stanove koje im onda prodaju po duplo vecoj cijeni
<ivoks> nisu banke krive, nego ljudi
<ivoks> zele komociju
<SilverSpace> kra luftat
<ivoks> nece se zrtvovat
<SilverSpace> kera*
<drac0> kucku
<SilverSpace> avlijanera
<ivoks> idemo skupljat wp7 telefone
<ivoks> sad su se mnogi zbrikali
<drac0> a ne ne, cekam njoku :D
<drac0> odoh, l8r peeps
<ivoks> jeste vidli ovo:
<ivoks> http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com
<Mmike> ivoks, kad bi uzeo server?
<SilverSpace> ne radi mi
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa treba ti chrome
<ivoks> Mmike: javim
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne radi ni u chrome ni u ff4
<Mmike> ivoks, par dana prije ak nije bed :) Treba sloziti diskove tamo kako spada i onaj mega-swap ubiti :)
<Mmike> i jos bar gigu rama upiknuti, iako bih ja kupio 4 gige
<Mmike> i drknuo unutra
<ivoks> SilverSpace: onda imas problem s grafickom
<ivoks> zakaj bi drkao unutra?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nemam sto pametno odgovoriti na to :)
<ivoks> nokia danas pala 3,25%
<ivoks> idem si potocit
<Mmike> bogme bih mogo i ja pivo neko popit
<Mmike> hahaha
<Mmike> kmet :)
<DominiCanes> ima tko kakva iskustva sa adobe after effectima
<Mmike> installer natyjev i dalje kenja kod particioniranja
<Mmike> ho! 32bitna verzija se ne srusi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> KAKOMIJESPORDISKNALAPTOPU! :(
<drj_cro> Mmike: jesi si pogledao ossec?
<Mmike> drj_cro, nisam stigao, nasao sam u cem je stvar bila
<Mmike> ngnix sam krivo slozio bio pa je poludio 
<Mmike> al' budem svakako cim vremena uhvatim
<drj_cro> dobar je skroz za centralni log sustav
<Mmike> ma, treba mi nesto s cim cu povremeno analizirati logove
 * Mmike ide probati ispeci svoju 8800 GTS u rerni
<ivoks> http://oil-price.net/
<ivoks> cijena demokracije u libiji
<drj_cro> opet se sasuo irc
<drac0> haha zakon ovaj google body labs
<drac0> frendu srusio vindoze :D
<drac0> Mmike, sta kuris, osli lemovi? :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ima artefakte 
<Mmike> u biosu
<Mmike> windoze se jedva bootaju
<Mmike> ubuntu nece opce
<Mmike> pa reko, da vidim
<Mmike> 64bitni natty kenja, 32bitni se instalirao u vbox
<drac0> Mmike, nadam se da si kurio samo pcb :)
<drac0> odoh ubit oci
<drac0> ajte noc
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kaj samo jos mogo kurit?
<Mmike> odo vidjet jel' se dobro speklo
<MmikeDOMA> Radi!
<MmikeDOMA> Radi radi radi radi! :)
 * MmikeDOMA je spekao graficku, i radi :0
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-24
<MmikeDOMA> Ispeko karticu
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> Meugen!
<civija> chaky|work: nisam izvan radnog vremena :)
<Mmike> E, sam da se pohvalim jos jednom! :) Ispekao sam karticu, i sad radi! :)
<jelly> hladni lem, topla pećnica
<jelly> Mmike: na koliko si je kurio
<Mmike> Ae :) 
<Mmike> Na cca 210 
<Mmike> jedno 8-9 minuta
<ptlo> ?
<ptlo> sta, sta?
<igustin> Mmike: daj, ja i dalje želim vjerovati da je to žešći hoax
 * obruT je ispekao musaku s krumpirom, dvije graficke i jednom zvucnom karticom
<obruT> kao umak sam koristio rastopljeni tinol
<Mmike> pa, eto, nije :)
<Mmike> Naime, kako sam jucer citao
<Mmike> Sve te turbo-ultra graficke (ova se grije i do 100C, pod normalno, za vrijeme malo duze hajke u FarCryju)
<Mmike> Daklem, sve te graficke
<Mmike> i blablabla
<Mmike> AJmo iznova
<Mmike> sve te graficke imaju velike oscilacije toplo-hladno
<Mmike> meni je sad graficka na 42C. Kad zaigram nesto je na 80. Po noci, ako ostavim prozor, padne i na 20.
<Mmike> Pa to pogoduje 'hladni lem' ispliva na povrsinu
<Mmike> Kad ju ispeces, 'stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto'
<Mmike> Dakako, vele svi, to je pure-luck, i nema garancije da ce raditi. Meni, eto, radilo :)
<igustin> kako to misliš da hladni lem ispliva na površinu?!?
<Mmike> dvojim da je to bas hladni lem
<igustin> mogu razumjeti efekt na hladne spojeve
<Mmike> Al' mozda i je, pojma nemam.
<Mmike> pa vjerojatno se nesto 'razlotalo'
<igustin> ali ti CIJELU grafičku pečeš na 200° 10 minuta!!! alo? a čipovi, a otpori, a SMD-ovi...?
<jelly> cek da nadjem onaj thread sa HP printerima
<Mmike> stalnim grij-hladi-grij-hladi
<Mmike> pa cipovima i otporima i SMDovima to, ocito, ne smeta
<Mmike> skinuo sam, dakako, hladnjak i plasticni cooler i airduct
<igustin> da lemilicom prelemiš hladne spojeve - sve OK, ali cijelu u pećnicu - heluo?
<jelly> igustin: ne bude im nist.
<jelly> i da, cijeli PCB u pecnicu
<Mmike> pa, nemrem lemit po kartici :) pre sitno, pre viseslojno :)
<Mmike> Ja sam karticu platio 200 kuna, i onda je crkla. Mogao sam ju ili baciti ili probati ispeci. Ispekao, i radi :)
<jelly> igustin: http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Printers-LaserJet/Problem-with-initializing/m-p/1160630
<obruT> ja bi takvu karticu zabio proizvodjacu u ono mjesto
<Mmike> Zanimljivo je bilo kako je pucketala :) Izvadim ju van, hladila se jedno 15ak minuta, donesem ju na radni stol i pocnem vracati hladnjak. I cujem picket-pucket-pucket :)
<Mmike> obruT, not an option. Kartica je stara 4 godine negdje, ja sam valjda 3ci vlasnik :)
<civija> jesi je na ulju przio ili kako?
<jelly> Mmike: trebao si je pustit u pecnici da se hladi polako
<igustin> đizuskrajst :O :D
<obruT> civija: ja sam jucer pohao dvije mrezne
<igustin> jbt, još malo pa ćemo egzorciste angažirati ;)
<jelly> igustin: dakle priznati workaround za cijelu seriju printera kojima je određeni PCB šugave kvalitete
<obruT> igustin: ja svoj procesor kad prestane radit samo malo svetom vodicom poskropim i ko novi :)
<civija> obruT: to mi je najdraze, malo krumpira uz to i ..., umljm :)
<Mmike> jelly, true, to mi je tek puno kasnije palo na pamet
<jelly> da ne pucketa ;-)
<Mmike> Al' eto, radi :)
<Mmike> I sad idem , u to ime, odvoziti par krugova u Montrealu :)
<igustin> Mmike: ali man, 210°? di si ti tu temperaturu našao?
<Mmike> igustin, cca, velim. citao sam da mora biti preko 395 F, a to mu je cca 200 C, pa reko, ja cu 210, i 9 minuta :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol i kakva je okusa 
<Mmike> 1:31 melbourne
<Mmike> mogu jos mozda 2 sekunde dobit bez volana
<jelly> ovi s printerom su imali 180°C na 8 minuta
<darkwood> moze pomoc, man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<darkwood> isto tako, ovaj netcat, me zeza
<jelly> darkwood: kako izgleda output naredbe "locale"?  Koristi http://paste.ubuntu.com ako ima vise od 2-3 reda
<darkwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571660/
<civija> export LC_ALL=hr_HR.utf8
<civija> pa probaj
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNgNy5IbwOc genijalac :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<darkwood> probao sam, zeza me i dalje, budem proguglo
<darkwood> nego me zanima, ovaj netcat
<darkwood> jel mogu recimo sadrzaj nekog fajla, preko tog netcat-a paste-at na web, tipa nomorepasting.com stranice
<darkwood> export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 - ovo je pomoglo za onaj $lang problem
<DominiCanes> Mmike sredil sam ono sa onim poljima odnosno nizom
<DominiCanes> puno jednostavnije nego sto sam mislil
<Mmike> DominiCanes,  :) eto
<Mmike> sve je to jednostavno
<Mmike> kad se ufuras :)
<Mmike> cak i perl
<DominiCanes> 	int polje[5];
<DominiCanes> 	int broj;
<DominiCanes> 	cout<<"vnesite stevilo"<<endl;
<DominiCanes> 	
<DominiCanes> 	for (broj=0;broj<5;broj++){
<DominiCanes> 		cin>>polje[broj];
<DominiCanes> 		}
<DominiCanes> 	cout<<endl;
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<obruT> 332323[6~[6~
<obruT> 12
<DominiCanes> stevilo=broj
<obruT> sorry
<obruT> sjebo mi se screen
<DominiCanes> nice
<DominiCanes> jebiga pohađam slovenski fer
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/q0uu14
<chaky|work> civija: znaci nabijas prekovremene viseci na fejsu :P
<civija> chaky|work: pssst :)
<DominiCanes> evo kaj se radi u nedelju popodne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SNXTnRx6h4
<obruT> ih, zar nije bolje otici na paintball vani nego nedjelju se napucavat preko kompa ?
<obruT> ak se vec oce napucavat
<DominiCanes> aaa jebat ga
<DominiCanes> paintball suck
<obruT> pa onda odi vozit bicikl :) penjat po stijenama... zimi skijat, bordat...
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> imam pse i idem u prirodu ne brini se
<DominiCanes> al kad se vratim je dobro malo sa frendovima popricat i malo kokat amere
<Mmike> obruT, nije, ak' je vani blato :)
<Mmike> jao, pa AA radi na linuxu!
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> pa jao pa joj pa jaojaojoj? :)
<obruT> ak je svinjama blato dobro, dobro je i nama !
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> Mmike: na zalost igram sa winsa
<DominiCanes> sa drugog compa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je AA
<Mmike> DominiCanes, ne kuzim kaj moram skinut, mosh me uputit, ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, americas army
<SilverSpace> hebes to
<DominiCanes> Mmike kaj bi igral.....ja ti imam steam acc, tak da prek njega downam AA
<Mmike> DominiCanes, pa.. . kaj je steam acc? :)
<Mmike> davno sam to nesto bio igrao, dok je AA1 jos bila u igri
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a da, al' je guba :)
<DominiCanes> je gibe je
<DominiCanes> guba je 
<DominiCanes> jedino kaj moras bas gledat pingove
<DominiCanes> ja sam downal na win masinu
<DominiCanes> al kao moze se i na ubuntu...al nisam probal
<SilverSpace> to se uvijek moglo na linux
<Mmike> ma sam mi reci kaj je taj steam
<Mmike> i dal' mi to treba
<Mmike> ili kak opce to sad ide
<Mmike> zbunjuju me te download opcije
<DominiCanes> ja sam prvo downloadal steam ...onda preko njega americas army
<Mmike> ko
<Mmike> cem probam
<Mmike> thnx
<DominiCanes> nema panike 
<DominiCanes> ak trebas pomoc, napisi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi vidio pojavila se mala mogucnost za f1 na lokalnim tv
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> di 
<Mmike> kaj?
<SilverSpace> desetak lokalnih kao z1 pregovaraju 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> stem ne radi na linuxu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas url neki? To bi bilo skroz kul
<SilverSpace> Vettel poručio Schumiju: Dovoljno ti je drugo mjesto
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne mogu sad naci
<Mmike> lijepo lijepo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/ecZnTG
<Mmike> gut, gut
<dodobas> pa treninzi su zanimljiviji od trke... 
<Mmike> pa nemrem nigdje nac download z alinux
<DominiCanes> ja steta
<DominiCanes> kazem ti ja to igram na winsima
<DominiCanes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<DominiCanes> pokusaj kaj ovi tu pricaju....al znaj ljudi su puni govna!!!
<DominiCanes> rofl
<Mmike> bofme
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> americas army ne radi na linuxu vec godinama
<ivoks> steta... gubio sam dane na tome
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> sad sam i ja to spoznao
<Mmike> sight
<Mmike> nist, neda mi se onda
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> rfactor je za sad ok
<Mmike> i ispecena kartica uz to :)
<DominiCanes> rfactor?
<ivoks> cak je i bolje radilo na linuxu nego na windowsu
<ivoks> pogotovo s ovim jadnijim karticama
<DominiCanes> steta bas sam se nadao da te pogodim u bulju
<Mmike> DominiCanes, http://www.rfactor.net/
<hbogner> http://fulanofiles.blogspot.com/2011/02/lady-gaga-is-klingon.html :D
<DominiCanes> Mmike: jebat ga kad mrzim vozacine
<SilverSpace> ne znas vozit :P
<DominiCanes> to govore samo oni kaj stvarno nemaju pojma
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni su to jedine igre koje imaju smisla
<DominiCanes> ma nijedna nema smisla osim mmorpg
<Mmike> to mi tek nema smisla :)
<dodobas> mmorpg racing.... i eto sad je sve JASNO :D
<DominiCanes> meni su racing igre sve iste samo picis i to je to 
<dodobas> ahaa... nakon 3h Nurbergringa... nisam mogao ruke dignuti iznad pojasa...
<dodobas> forcefeedbak volan... 
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> jucer je bas neki kinez umro zbog 3 dana igranja igrica
<sale> dodobas: Nurburgring valjda :-)
<Mmike> dodobas, e, volan! :) jel' to jos atuelno? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a cuj... one phone call away...
<dodobas> sale: nije mi se dalo guglat :P
<DominiCanes> decki kaj je problem ako zazipam zazipani file
<dodobas> a zasto bi to pobogu?
<Mmike> dodobas, :) jel' moze sip? :) idem veceras nesto do grada, de ces da budes?
<Mmike> neces ga jos jace stisnuti, to znas? :)
<DominiCanes> dodobas: 7g na dvd
<DominiCanes> damn
<dodobas> Mmike: nemogu veceras
<dodobas> skupstina je...
<dodobas> evt. vikend
<Mmike> a, fakat, hulp
<Mmike> kulk
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> vikend te zovem
<ivoks> ja nemrem... imam sastanak u 19:30
<DominiCanes> ivoks: tad su vjesti
<DominiCanes> kaj ti je
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> kanalisti
<drj_cro> vecer
<drac0> ivoks, megatrend i kodeks se prave grbavi, sutra cekam ponudu i rok isporuke iz recra
<drac0> ivoks, pa ti javim eventualno u pon, di sta i kako ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, jel jos traje odbrojavanje? :)
<ivoks> drac0: thanks
<chaky> drac0: oj, jesi ti cistio cache prije flashanja kernela ?
<chaky> drac0: i jos jedno pitanje, nakon flashanja kernela, prvi boot jeli dugao trajao ?
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj 
<Mmike> drac0, speko, radi :)
<drac0> chaky, ne i ne
<drac0> chaky, nista ne cisti
<drac0> samo ide novi kernel
<drac0> al moguce da ti duze boota
<drac0> Mmike, mozes u kuhare nema sta :D
<Mmike> :) :)
<chaky> drac0: zahvaljujem
<chaky> drac0: koliko je tebi trajao prvi boot nakon kernela ?
<drac0> chaky, nisam ni skuzio, odma se butao
<drac0> chaky, sta tebi duze traje ili?
<drac0> u biti nema nikakve razlike u butanju
<chaky> Ne, pitam unaprijed :)
<drac0> pametno ;)
<drac0> al svakako backup opali
<drac0> nek se ima ;)
<chaky> evo upravo se radi :)
<drac0> i obavezno in recoverya
<chaky> da da
<drac0> ne iz rom managera
<drac0> ima ekipa kojoj se tako nesto zmrdalo
<drac0> chaky, koji kernel si odabrao?
<chaky> ne radim vise nista iz rom managera od kada mi je zajebo boot
<chaky> onaj sto si mi ti rekao, cfs, havs
<chaky> -rw-r--r-- 1 chaky chaky 5262607 2011-02-23 21:12 Downloads/couttstech-2.6.37_OC1190_HAVS_Ginger_CFS_VR_SLQB.zip
<drac0> e upjavo taj :) http://mirror.couttstech.com/android/bravo/kernel/aosp-2.6.37/BFS/couttstech-2.6.37_OC1190_HAVS_Ginger_BFS_VR_SLQB.zip
<chaky> sto bfs ?
<drac0> pardon, cfs :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> morat cu ja to konacno napraviti
<Mmike> nema cifsa na stock androidu
<drac0> ovaj
<chaky> drac0: skocio mi tlak!
<drac0> http://mirror.couttstech.com/android/bravo/kernel/aosp-2.6.37/CFS/couttstech-2.6.37_OC1190_HAVS_Ginger_CFS_VR_SLQB.zip
<Mmike> pa ne mogu gledati serije iz kreveta preko ssfhsa
<drac0> chaky, bez brige sve 5 :)
<chaky> o ti misa maloga, flashao kernel u 3 sek.
<drac0> yep :)
<chaky> reboot
<drac0> rekoh ti, neces ni skuziti haha
<drac0> chaky, jel ti imas osjecaj da se sistem brze boota nakon s-off?
<chaky> pa i ne bas
<drac0> ne mogu se oteti tome dojmu al sad tek to fino radi
<chaky> nije bas da rebootam mob svako malo
<drac0> mislim da cu za vikend rjesiti i particijsku tablicu ;)
<drac0> ja bome jesam ovih dana
<chaky> e to je i meni u planu
<chaky> bootalo se
<drac0> chaky, setcpu 245/1113 kod mene
<chaky> moram ga instalirati, setcpu. Imao sam ga prije, pa ga maknuo
<drac0> radi i 128 al je sporiji odziv iz sleepa, pogotovo kao je off duze pa imas poziv
<chaky> ma ne mora ici nize od 245
<drac0> chaky, imas setcpu free of charge na xda ;)
<chaky> ja sam ga vec kupio
<chaky> e jesi ti primjetio da se boja wifi signala i mobilnog signala mijenja iz bijele u zelenu, ponekad
<drac0> brb, tel
<chaky> ok
<drac0> back
<drac0> chaky, jesam, kad uhvati full signal onda pozeleni :)
<drac0> il kad ukljucim wifi ili gps
<drac0> takodjer i kad imam dolazni poziv
<Mmike> prestanite
<Mmike> vi
<Mmike> androidlije
<chaky> drac0: ahaaaa, ja mislio bug u temi
<chaky> meni je wifi 24h ON
<drac0> chaky, nije bug nego fichur :D
<chaky> hahahahaha
<drac0> al ok mozemo to i tako nazvati hahaaa
<drac0> kako je dobro kad se udruzi ekipa
<drac0> richard, kali, eviollet i coutts rade na kernelu i fichurima
<drac0> novi defrost ce biti ubojica od roma s 2.6.38 kernelom
<chaky> a evo cekamo
<drac0> napeto :)
<drac0> napet sam ko puska
<drac0> i uzbudjen ko mlada tinejdzerica kad prvi put stavi kiflu u usta :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<drac0> :)
<Mmike> pobogu. ljudi
<chaky> drac0: jesi podesavao profile u setcpu ?
<drac0> ne
<drac0> ne treba
<chaky> a scaling ti je na.. ?
<drac0> kernel to automatski radi cim ugasis ekran
<chaky> aha
<drac0> 245 je min za ovaj kernel, osim ako eksplicitno ne kazes 128
<chaky> da, vidim
<drac0> al valja postaviti 245/koliko_zelis
<drac0> meni se 1113 pokazao best
<chaky> jel ti scaling postavlje na on demand ?
<drac0> iako radi bez rusenja i na 1190
<drac0> chaky, on demand
<chaky> thanks
<drac0> interactive je isto ok, al vidim da se vise preferira ondemand
<drac0> malo vise stedi bateriju
<drac0> chaky, ne zaboravi set on boot ;)
<chaky> mislis da je to pametno, kazu ljudi da se ostavi iskljuceno?
<drac0> pa po onome sto radi u biti dobijes samo brzi boot
<drac0> zavisi koliko clockas/downclockas
<chaky> da
<drac0> default i nije na max 998
<drac0> tako da definitivno ide brzi boot
<drac0> bas sam citao thread o tome
<drac0> naravno nitko od njih ne preporuca OC
<drac0> al definitivno valja opaliti set on boot
<drac0> jel ako nema aktivnosti odma zgasi ekran
<drac0> a nije lose onda imati 245
<chaky> znaci, ti si max podigao na 1113 ?
<drac0> da
<chaky> ajde idem probati
<drac0> iako recimo eviollet fura max 1190 vec skoro godinu dana
<drac0> i to extensive use :)
<drac0> nista nije krepalo, sve radi ok
<drac0> ide taj proc i na 1.4GHz al nema tu disipacije topline ni voltaze za to
<drac0> inace bi i vise
<chaky> evo reboota se
<drac0> 1113 kazu da je best-buy :)
<chaky> ajmo viđet
<drac0> radi mi tako od kada sam rootao
<drac0> no worries ;)
<chaky> pa tako tako, boot mi izgleda OK
<drac0> meni se cini brzi nakon s-off
<drac0> al vrlo lako moguce da mi se cini
<drac0> ginger je inace brzi od froye
<drac0> i onda jos malo OC-a
<drac0> sve je moguce
<drac0> osim drvene peci :D
<drac0> i svinjca od buchica
<drac0> chaky, si vidio novi desire s
<chaky> da da, primjetio sam da je brzi. Ja jos koristim onaj adw launcher ex
<drac0> skromno su ga nabildali
<chaky> jesam, slike
<drac0> nis posebno nema
<drac0> ajde kamera naprijed, alu body, adreno grafika
<chaky> meni je drazi onaj desire s slide tipkovnicom, Z
<drac0> al nista revolucionarno
<SilverSpace> a jeste se raspricali 
<drac0> ma ne diram ovaj dok ne vidim neku predobru izvedbu tegre2 ili 3 :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, di je pogaca?
<SilverSpace> nema vise
<drac0> jos je jucer cudom nestala :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta kaze doktorica, jesi ju pregledao?
<SilverSpace> poludit cu kaj me glava rastura
<SilverSpace> drac0: nisam isao zima mi je :)
<drac0> hebate :D
<SilverSpace> mrzim zimu
<drac0> al ok u pravu si, danas ujutro -7 pas mather
<SilverSpace> koliko je sad -4
<SilverSpace> drac0: jesi vidio pekara Mmike 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, -6C kod mene
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesam bome peche ga ko veliki :)
<drac0> to je zakon stvar za lemove
<drac0> pogotovo za grafe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mogo je u mikrovalku
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> necu nikada zaboraviti klinca prije par godina koji je dosao zamjeniti grafu, kao krepalo
<drac0> kad je kolega zamjenio, kaze nama klinjo, cca 10 god, jesam vas digo ja ispeko grafu kao crkla i sad dobio novu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> jos sam mu uvalio 2gb usb stick koji mali car
<drac0> taj ce biti developer ko Mmike kada naraste :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jes vidio mozda nesto i bude od f1 na tv
<SilverSpace> mada me to ne brine
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem si odmah 2 kruga nabacvit :)
<SilverSpace> gledam obn i onu dvojicu kometatora
<drac0> vidio da, sumnjam
<drac0> nebitno :)
<SilverSpace> yep
 * drac0 ide nesto baciti u kljun ...
<SilverSpace> kaj je pes nesto ulovio :)
<Mmike> tellia osla fafala
<DominiCanes> ej kaj postoji ubuntu hrvatska
<DominiCanes> na fb ju
<SilverSpace> tako je mali http://is.gd/yqbcLv
<drac0> SilverSpace, nije jos al bude kroz mjesec dva veprovine ;)
<drac0> spremamo se za lov svakako hihi
<drac0> bas se idem smrznut malo pa ubit oko
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uh zahladilo
<drac0> fino dere vani
<drac0> odoh
<drac0> ajte noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-25
<drj_cro> jutro
<DominiCanes> jutro
<DominiCanes> kako smo
<DominiCanes> kaj c++ pozna prioritetno racunanje
<DominiCanes> mislim blo bi smesno da ne pozna
<DominiCanes> oopssss hrvatski prozor
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> zna netko jel se ovo moze nabavit negdje u RH: http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=365
<drj_cro> hbogner: links je prije drzao sve od zalmana. pa vjerujem da ima i to
<hbogner> nermaju vise
<hbogner> pitao i bio tmao
<hbogner> nece vise ni uzimati to
<drj_cro> imao je prije zalmanov vent pa sam imao i razne dijelove. pa ti mogu pogledat doma dal jos uvijek imam i dal ti pasu mjere
<hbogner> ako imas ovaj adapter javi pa ako ti netreba kupujem :D
<drj_cro> ako ga i imam to skuplja prasinu,tako da ces kavu platiti i to je to :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ja imama adapter za socket 478 a sad mi treba adapter za socket 775
<drj_cro> mislim da je ovaj moj i bio za 775,al davno je to bilo kad sam ga bio koristio i sad cami cekajuci u nekoj kutiji(ako ga zena nije forwardirala u kantu za smece)
<hbogner> cool
<hbogner> kad saznas javi :D
<dru||d> napokon stabilan unity
<dru||d> jos se nije srusio :D
<dru||d> ima unity kakav cpanel?
<darkwood> pozz!
<darkwood> kad ukucam, netstat -n|grep :80|cut -c 45-|cut -f 1 -d ':'|sort|uniq -c|sort -nr|more
<darkwood> izlista mi se jedan ip sa 200 konekcija
<darkwood> ja ga stavim u apf -a ip
<darkwood> i kad opet ukucam netstat mi se prikazuje :/
<DominiCanes> pozdrav
<DominiCanes> http://www.langpop.com/
<ravilov> ae dobro...
<darkwood> jel ima neka opcija da ubije sve konekcije sa IP-a koji mu ja kazem
<drj_cro> darkwood: iptableom ga dropni i popadace same
<jelly> darkwood: ak si ga vec blokirao i ne da ti se cekati da kernel sam zakljuci da su konekcije zastekale, restartaj si web server
<darkwood> hvala
<SilverSpace> dru||d: u compizu imaš nesto ali to se jos nadograduje
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ti drzave
<ivoks> porez mi je 3x veci neg prosle godine
<ivoks> ne 30%, ne 3x
<ivoks> a nepostojanje zakona o neoporzeivanju investirane dobiti me jos vise frapira
<ivoks> mamu im
<ivoks> koji k se uopce trudim
<ivoks> radim samo zato da bi sve dao drzavi
<darkwood> ma nemoj placat porez
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, :) 
<MmikeMRMA> pa zakaj ne ukalkuliras porez odmah
<MmikeMRMA> tak ja radim
<ivoks> kako mislis ukalkuliram porez odmah?
<ptlo> Mmike, nije to bas moguce kod obrta
<ptlo> jer nemas pojma koliko ce na kraju ispasti, nije linearno
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pricamo o porezu na dobit?
<ptlo> dohodak
<ivoks> ne kuzim, nikako ne kuzim... nisam zivio 3x bolje nego prosle godine :) al placam 3x vise poreza :)
<ptlo> pretpostavljam
<ivoks> dohodak, da
<Mmike> dohodak != dobit
<ptlo> Mmike, zato i rekosmo, dohodak
<ivoks> ma dobro... racunao sam na takvu spoticanje
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> al' znas koliki ti je dohodak
<Mmike> mislim, koliko je porez na dohodak
<ptlo> al ne znas koliki ti je dohodak
<ivoks> 3x veci nego prosle godine :)
<ptlo> do kraja godine
<Mmike> kak ne znas?
<Mmike> znas, jebemu :)
<Mmike> ne znas u lipu
<ivoks> pa da, znas otprilike
<Mmike> al' znas da je to, enznam, 30%
<ivoks> pa racunao sam ja na to
<Mmike> i to uracunas u cijenu usluge
<ptlo> Mmike, ne znas jel 30%, jel ides po poreznim razredima
<ivoks> samo sam se nadao da mozda ipak nece biti toliko :)
<ptlo> Mmike zato ne mozes racunati samo fixan postotak
<ptlo> nije linearno
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> to nisam znao
<Mmike> ja si ukalkuliram porez na dobit
<Mmike> cca, dakako
<ivoks> postoje stope
<Mmike> plus ,placam akontaciju svaki mjesec
<ivoks> obrtnici imaju i vise stope nego poduzeca
<Mmike> tako da nema velikih iznenadjenja
<ivoks> go figure
<ivoks> placao sam i ja akontacije
<Mmike> da, obrt na kraju ispadne veci izjeb nego doo
<ptlo> da
<ivoks> al one sve zajedno su samo kap u moru :)
<ptlo> ja sam zato presao u doo
<ptlo> ali koji zajeb sad sa tim dohom
<ivoks> i ja cu, cim mi drzava ostavi kunu ili dvije
<ptlo> imao sam obrt 3 mjeseca, jos je tu bio neki krizni porez uracunat, i jos su prekasno javili poreznoj ovi iz gradske uprave iz jaske da nema obrta pa sam preplatio komorski
<ptlo> itd
<ivoks> nes ti komorskog
<ivoks> par sto kuna
<ptlo> sad sam popunio doh i napisao napomenu: ja mislim da su brojke tocne, ispravite i javite ako nisu
<ptlo> nes ti obracuna
<ptlo> ovisi kog pitas dobis 2 razlicite brojke
<ivoks> ma to je sve tupavo po tim poreznim
<ptlo> tako da ono :) znam koliko sam platio ali ne znam kolko sam trebao
<ivoks> glupo ko kurac
<ptlo> isto i za krizni porez
 * Mmike mora poreznu prijavu predati ove godine
<ivoks> a ja se tak inace ne izrazavam
<Mmike> jer sam radio u 2 firme
<Mmike> i ispunio sam, i u ponedneljak cu odnjeti
<ivoks> a ja cu cini se u tri :)
<Mmike> i SIGUNO ce me zvat nazad da mi kazu di sam pogrijesio
<Mmike> ma povrat poreza za privatnu osobu
<Mmike> sigurno, jel
<Mmike> sad, ne kuzim
<Mmike> za koji kufer ja to moram ispunjavati i nositi im tamo
<Mmike> kad oni znaju sve vec?
<ivoks> ma joj, nek si to uzmu
<ivoks> joj, glupan!!!!!!
<Mmike> da, al' ako ne odneses, onda te ceka kazna
<ivoks> nisam uracunao putne troskove
<Mmike> velis, treba netko platit' skijanje ;)
<ivoks> ne, UDS, portland, engleska, nizozmska
<ivoks> sve poslovna putovanja
<ivoks> po tjedan dana
<ptlo> zasto nisi?
<ptlo> pobogu
<ptlo> 70eur dnevno
<ptlo> + sami troskovi
<ivoks> jos stignem
<ptlo> 4 * 7 * 70 * 7.3 + troskovi
<ivoks> amerika je samo 70 eura?
<ivoks> nije li bila 90? :)
<ptlo> ne znam kolko je, znam da je zapadna europa 70
<ptlo> moguce da je amerika i vise
<ivoks> je, vise je
<ptlo> da, ugl. ,sto sam htio reci
<ptlo> ako ces prelaziti iz obrta u doo
<ptlo> nastimaj to tako da ti obrt zavrsava 31.12.
<ptlo> a doo pocinje 1.1.
<ptlo> bit ce jednostavnije :)
<ivoks> 95 dolara je amerika
<ivoks> ma ne mogu nastimavati :/
<ivoks> dnevnica za svicarsku je 80 eura
<ptlo> najs
<ivoks> a za spanjolsku 60
<ivoks> koja je to logika?
<ptlo> racuna se po troskovima zivota
<ptlo> tj standardu
<ivoks> aha... da
<ptlo> tj kolko ti para treba za jedan dan tamo :)
<ivoks> Za put u zemlje visokog sigurnosnog rizika, primjerice Irak dobije se dnevnica od 60 američkih dolara, a za Afganistan 35 dolara. 
<ptlo> zanimljivo :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: uracunaj si i bozicnicu i poklon za djecu
<ivoks> bozicnicu?
<ptlo> da, imas pravo na 1200kn ja mislim
<drj_cro> da, to se isto odbija
<ivoks> djecu nemam :)
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> kaj vama knjigovodje rade?
<drj_cro> meni u principu za obrt knjigovodja to super rjesi i nade sve moguce rupe di moze ukrast drzavi i ostavit meni vise
<Mmike> e :)
<Mmike> s time da sam ja posten i ne kradem drzavu, samo uzmem sto mi po zakonu pripada
<Mmike> mysql: update tablica set bla where id = x and status = b (id je primary key) traje vec 14k sekundi :) 
<ivoks> ja isto ne zelim krast
<drj_cro> ja imam tolko malo prometa po obrtu da i to sto zaradim na obrtu bi otislo drzavi
<Mmike> to je jedini proces na stsroju, taj update :)
<Mmike> go mysql, go go go :)
<ivoks> ali im ne dam mirovinsko i jos cijelogodisnju mirovinu za 2 umirovljenika
<drj_cro> pa nemoras krast,samo iskoristis sto vise mozes i sto manje da im das
<drj_cro> pa kolka ti je ta tablica onda?
<Mmike> nekih 14M rekorda
<Mmike> al' update jednog jedinog retka radim
<drj_cro> cudno
<Mmike> to je slave server, sphinx je zakvacen na njega... ubio sad indexiranje sphinxa, mislio sam da to ubija stroj
<Mmike> al' ne - to je mysql :)
<Mmike> a nije cudno, to je drek od proizvoda i tako se ponasa
<drj_cro> ma mysql je zakon za male baze. za velike baze stavi i ozbiljnu bazu
<ivoks> Mamić prekinuo šutnju: 'Sotona je zavladala, napada cijeli svijet i mene!'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dobar! :)
 * Mmike je vidio Slavena Bilica danas u hotelu Antunovic :)
<Mmike> http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpSecureDownload
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> vip tip: # - jump to identifier
<obruT> Mmike: jesi ga zatukao ?
<Mmike> koga?
<obruT> bilica :)
<obruT> to onaj neki nogometas ? ili pjevac ?
<ivoks> 'Dinamo ima najcisce i najtransparentnije poslovanje na svijetu'
<ivoks> 'Dinamo ima jedini na svijetu 5 povjerenika koji predstavljaju 9 do 12 tisuca clanova'
<ivoks> u ovo drugo cak ni sumnjam :)
<ivoks> 'Donio sam ekonomsko i rezultatsko blagostanje, s najboljom nogometnom Å¡kolom u Europi.'
<obruT> ivoks nisi dosao jucer na skupstinu :P
<obruT> bilo je bas zabavno
<ivoks> nisam, imao sam sastanak :(
<ivoks> kaj je bilo?
<obruT> pa nist, sta se radilo, sta ce se radit, nesto se polemiziralo o softveru u drzavnim firmama, a onda poslije pizza/piva pa o svemu i svacemu
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> obruT, ma nista, nista :)
<ivoks> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/ubuntu-is-4th-most-popular-linux.html
<hbogner> debian i ubuntu se penu, ostali padaju
<Mmike> "ubuMtu sucks. too bad to see so many misled into using an inferior linux product. wish there would be an end to the market and hype around this clone. then we could get back to building and running real linux servers."
<ptlo> najpopularnije linux distribucije: http://www.google.com/trends?q=android,+ubuntu :-)
<Mmike> "In my opinion configuring a web server on Ubuntu is simpler because it is better organized in the structure of configuration files."
<Mmike> :) eh, power useri :0
<Mmike> gdje na suseu stoji httpd.conf?
<igustin> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Mmike> iz nekog razloga ovaj ima u /usr/local/apache2
<Mmike> i ima httpd-vhosts.conf
<Mmike> koji ima 22 M ;)
<Mmike> zebenoa! :0
<hbogner> pocele maskare, klinci idu okolo
<Mmike> o boy
<Mmike> jel' netko koristi mysqladmin
<Mmike> pardon
<Mmike> phpmyadmin
<Mmike> kako da napravim dump baze?
<CrazyLemon> zar nema phpmyadmin neku mogočunost "Export" i tamo označiš šta želiš "exportat"
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, a ima, sad skuzio :) moras obiljeziti tamo sve i onda tako, kroz to :)
<CrazyLemon> da :)
<Mmike> igustin, a, gdje su rc.d skripte? /etc/init.d ili?
<Mmike> o boze
<Mmike> zyppper
<Mmike> pa to je sporo 
<ivoks> ili samo odes na export
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> tamo odem
<Mmike> al' moram poklikat cuda
<Mmike> tj, valjda su defaulti ok
<Mmike> pitam lika koji je admin tamo dal' mi moze dati mysqldump pristup
<Mmike> veli on ne, to je sikjuriti risk
<ivoks> zna netko kako koristiti python, pkcs12 i smartcard? :)
 * chaky stavio Ubuntu font na svoj Desire. Bas krasno izgleda sada :)
<obruT> ivoks: a sta bi ti radio ?
<ivoks> obruT: citao certifikat s kartice/sticka
<obruT> ja sam koristio iz jave, perla i c-a, u to doba python nisam bas koristio
<ivoks> java ima onaj alat... keytool
<obruT> java ima cijeli framework za rad sa svim tim
<ivoks> da, al javu ne znam nis
<obruT> u perlu se isto zna dosta toga naci, c/c++ isto
<ivoks> mogao bi perl probati
<obruT> s tim sam se bavio do 2005-te, a tad python bas i nisam koristio
<obruT> inace imas cijeli jedan pki napisan u perlu
<ivoks> libpcsc-perl - Perl interface to the PC/SC smart card library
<obruT> pcsc ti je lowlevel interface
<obruT> preko njega saljes apdu-e kartici
<obruT> tebi bi dobro dosao neki highlevel lib
<ivoks> ja ne znam niti odakle bi krenuo :/
<ivoks> zelim samo ono sto mi keytool pruza :)
<obruT> pogledaj postoji li kakva pkcs11 implementacija za tvoju karticu
<obruT> ako to imas, onda si na konju
<ivoks> coolkey
<obruT> pogledaj opensc i slicne libove
<ivoks> libccid
<obruT> a ako imas pkcs11 lib za svoju karticu, mozes ju koristit iz vecine crypto aplikacija
<obruT> pa i iz mozille
<obruT> ne znam mogu li se skinut prezentacije sa bivsih doors/cluc konferencija, tamo negdje 2003/2004 sam drzao predavanje o smartkarticama na linuxu
<obruT> u prezentaciji je navedena arhitektura, spominjani standardi, apiiji....
<ivoks> ok, iz mozille radi
<ivoks> e sad...
<ivoks> iz mozille i jave
<ivoks> moram nabaviti tu karticu kako bi rijesio detalje
<ivoks> ona u biti ne zahtijeva pin
<ivoks> s nje samo treba procitati podatke
<Mmike> imam ti ja tu karticu
<Mmike> aj me sam podsjeti nekim SMSom sutra, taman cu rokati po podrumu
<ivoks> kakvu karticu imas?
<Mmike> doduse, testna je, al' tocno to kaj ti treba
<Mmike> epdv, fina, o tom se radi?
<ivoks> imas i citac?
<Mmike> pa mislim da da
<ivoks> nije bas epdv i fina, ali vjerojatno je ista stvar
<Mmike> znam da imam sigurno citac za mastercard/visa/diners i te
<Mmike> al' to je vjerojatno isto, da
<Mmike> al' mislim da bas imam i ovo za finu
<Mmike> eto sam si metnijo rimajndr u mobitel
<Mmike> kad vec imam androjid
<drj_cro> hbogner: naso sam ti ono,sad jedino ne znam dal je to za 775 il ne
<drj_cro> hbogner: imas kakve mjere, pa da izmjerim ovaj
<drj_cro> i reci mail da ti mejlnem sliku ovog cuda sto imam
<hbogner> @gmail.com
<hbogner> http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=365
<hbogner> ako ovako izgleda onda je to to
<hbogner> tu su i mjere
<drj_cro> poslah
<drj_cro> ovo je malo manje 83x84x20
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel treba imat one kopce sastrane
<hbogner> ako su rupe na pravom mjestu ond abi trebalo pasat
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ili 2 rupe za userafit ili 2 kopce, imam adaptere za obje opcije
<Mmike> http://www.profitiraj.hr/poduzetnici/obrt-ili-doo/
<hbogner> ovaj zuto/mjedeni dio se da i nize postavit?
<drj_cro> hbogner: si dobio mejl?
<hbogner> da
<drj_cro> eto to je to
<hbogner> zato i pitam, plavo se odvaj od zutog?
<drj_cro> da/to zuto je samo saraf koji se nasrafi gore
<drj_cro> a koji se onda sarafi na plocu
<hbogner> izgleda slicno, glavno pitanje je dali serafi pasu na rupe
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/i/imag0054_0aea3.jpg
<SilverSpace> hbogner: 
<SilverSpace> sjetio se da imam jednog u bunkeru
<hbogner> pitanje za obojicu, jeli cca razmak izmedju rupa 7.5 cm, a po dijagonali cca 10.5 cm?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hm jebeno je kaj mi je to jedini
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> sec da ga zmjerim
<SilverSpace> kaj cu sa ventilatorom
<SilverSpace> ak tebi dam nosac
<drj_cro> da
<drj_cro> 7.5 i 10.5 otprilike
<hbogner> drj_cro, ako ti stvarno netreba onda se dogovorimo da silveru nerasparujem komplet
<drj_cro> ne treba. taj zalman sam prodao prije godinu dve
<drj_cro> a ovo je ostalo
<hbogner> cool
<hbogner> eto SilverSpace nemoras rasparivati komplet
<hbogner> hvala obojici, 
<SilverSpace> mada ne znam kaj cu sa time
<drj_cro> ponesem ti u pon to na posao
<hbogner> drj_cro, di radis?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa prodaj?
<drj_cro> krizanje radnicka/vukovarska
<SilverSpace> hbogner: os kupit
<hbogner> drj_cro, ja sam na folci :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, imam ja jos kompova, kolko trazis?
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=155
<SilverSpace> ovaj
<SilverSpace> je to
<SilverSpace> jedino nema regulatora
<hbogner> e taj je veci od mog, veci radijus, moj je http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=311
<hbogner> ma ima ja 2 regulatora
<hbogner> Note(1) 	Customers that purchased coolers before the inclusion of support for socket 1155/1156, can purchase the separately sold ZM-CS5B mounting kit for installation onto socket 1155/1156.
<hbogner> ja imam za 478 i amd neki socket adaptere, ali nemam 775 i ostale
<hbogner> tj ja imam staru verziju tog
<SilverSpace> ovaj je za 775
<hbogner> ova je nova
<hbogner> krivi link, mog vise nema u ponudi, tj druga oprema ide s njim
<hbogner> ovo je moj: http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1518
<SilverSpace> takav je u sestrinom
<SilverSpace> morao bi ga pocistit
<SilverSpace> nisam dugo
<SilverSpace> a na njega se skuplja prasina ko luda
<hbogner> http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?Idx=274
<hbogner> da ja sma nekidan skinuo tepih s njega :D
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/Schengenzone.svg
<ivoks> glupi europljani
<ivoks> maksimalno zakomplicirali
<ivoks> tamno plavo - clanice EU koje su u shengenu
<ivoks> svijetlo plavo - neclanice EU koje su u shengenu
<ivoks> zeleno - clanice EU koje nisu u shengenu
<ivoks> drekasto - clanice EU koje zele u shengen
<drj_cro> ivoks: si uspio kaj sa eporeznom preko linuxa?
<ivoks> ne, nema specifikacija
<ivoks> pa se mozes hebat
<drj_cro> nis.idem istrazivat
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Outre-mer_en.png
<ivoks> vidi ove kolonizatore :)
<Mmike> zna li netko, mzoda
<Mmike> kako chrometu reci da pokaze errore koje webserver pljune?
<Mmike> a ne da ih maskira
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> vipnet ce mi od sada slati ispis brojeva i potrosnje mailom u PDFu
<Mmike> a ne vise papirima
<SilverSpace> Nakon završenih testiranja Formule 1 u Barceloni procurila je vijest da je Red Bull sve testove na bolidu završio s posve punim rezervoarom.
<Mmike> kak' se netko lozi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> http://www.gorila.hr/incoming/2011/02/25/error_go.jpg/BINARY/original/error_go.jpg
<ivoks> Nakon punih 36 godina, naime, od suradnje s Cibonom odustao je Franck
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> medo gubi 0:1
<ivoks> O organizacijskom kaosu u Ciboni, pod novim vodstvom, možda najbolje govori jedna sitnica: nakon 36 godina svom osnivaču i najdugovječnijem sponzoru prvi puta nisu poslali ni karte za utakmicu.
<ivoks> pa nek izgube :)
<dru||d> khm
<ivoks> i olimpija gubi :)
<dru||d> jel to libreoffice zeza ili unity
<dru||d> jedan dokument isprintao drugi nece
<ivoks> "Situacija koja vlada u klubu najblaže rečeno je katastrofa i mi kao ozbiljna kompanija ne želimo u tome sudjelovati niti financirati taj kaos. Ovo je samo naš pokušaj da na ovaj skroman način upozorimo javnost na dramatične događaje u i oko kluba", kaže predsjednik Uprave Francka Dubravko Artuković.
<ivoks> pa sto unity ima s printanjem? :)
<dru||d> na lcd displayu printera puse printing
<dru||d> ali niusta ne radi
<dru||d> pa da nije tu sta bugovito
<dru||d> budem probao komp restartati
<ivoks> koje navike
<ivoks> resetirati komp jer na printeru pise da printa, a ne printa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nesto su zbrljavili sa novim updateom
<dru||d> nece
<dru||d> khm
<dru||d> prvi dokument (2 stranice) isprintalo
<dru||d> kada kliknem na Printaj na zaslonu printera pise Printing
<ivoks> probaj sad zgasiti struju u kuci
<ivoks> mozda to pomogne :)
<dru||d> ali nis se ne desava
<dru||d> :P :)
<dru||d> [   76.856008] WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead
<dru||d> [   24.404742] type=1400 audit(1298661104.148:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=991 comm="apparmor_parser"
<dru||d> robi
<dru||d> psmtr .... uspio ga pokrenuti i ispisao probnu datoteku i nakon toga mi ponovo nece
<dru||d> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> kakav je to printer :)
<dru||d> samsung
<dru||d> clx-3175
<SilverSpace> dana se trebalo kladiti
<SilverSpace> dva zicera
<dru||d> uspio sam
<SilverSpace> medo i olipija
<dru||d> ugasio printer, ugasio cups
<dru||d> upalio cups, upalio printer
<ivoks> sad probaj samo ugasiti printer :)
<dru||d> probao sam i to ali nije htjelo raditi
<dru||d> a bio je ukopcan i duplex
<dru||d> mozda duplex zezao
<ivoks> kak su natamburali jesenice
<ivoks> 5:1 nakon 2/3
<dru||d> instalirao sam frendu ubuntu :D
<dru||d> na windozima mu se non stop nakelje razni trojani nakon pornhube i takvih stranica :D
<dru||d> pa zelio isprobati linux :)
<DominiCanes> care http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F6EoMdn95E
<dru||d> odustali od smf bruteforce :)
<dru||d> 62 aktivatora bana dodao :)
<ivoks> hah nesto ne valja s novim updateom za natty
<ivoks> nisam ni znao da mi ekran moze biti ovako taman :)
<SilverSpace> da reko veg gore da nesto ne stima
<ivoks> ma sve stima
<ivoks> Na prve dvije utakmice 19. kola Prve HNL, kojima je počeo proljetni dio prvenstva, skupilo se jedva par stotina gledatelja. 
<ivoks> pa na jednoj tekmi medvescaka je vise ljudi nego na svim nogometnim utakmicama jednog kola zajedno
<ivoks> Tko bi trebao voditi HNS?
<ivoks> a) stimac 33%
<ivoks> b) markovic 6%
<ivoks> c) djeca u vrticu 61%
<ivoks> :))))))))))))
<ivoks> cuj lika
<ivoks> on ce izaci na izbore
<SilverSpace> lol hakat debilchek
<zerocool12> pozdrav
<dru||d> u kojem modu mi mora biti wifi na ubuntu daga mobitel moze vidjeti?
<dru||d> zelim si srediti vlc remote preko androida
<CrazyLemon> netreba ti maš nikakav mode..normalno se konektuješ na tvoj wifi i to je to
<CrazyLemon> baš*
<dru||d> ne 
<dru||d> ovako
<dru||d> spojen sam na router kabelom
<dru||d> router ima wifi ukljucen
<dru||d> imam wifi i na kompu
<dru||d> i preko te kartice zelim koristiti vlc remote
<dru||d> router je na192.168.5
<dru||d> a karticu sam stavio na 192.168.1
<dru||d> mob ne vidi komp
<dru||d> samo router
<CrazyLemon> zašto jednostavno komp ne priključiš na routerov wifi i onda se samo konektuješ sa mobiteom na routerov wifi
<CrazyLemon> i čačkaš preko vlc remotea
<dru||d> zato jer je slab signal i puca veza
<dru||d> kakko da vidim sto mi se skriva iza odredjenog porta? 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-26
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivanhoe> bok
<ivanhoe> instaliram ubuntu vec 4 put za redom i molio bih nekoga ako mi moze pomoci
<ivanhoe> probao sam i munual pratittion i auto i svaki put mi sve super instalira i kad ga pokrecem zamrzne na startu
<ivanhoe> kad manualno particiram onda je grub rescue nestto
<ivanhoe> a kod auto participacije stane na crnom na ucitavanuu
<ivanhoe> ucitavanjuj*
<ivanhoe> pokusavam ubuntu snimiti kao jedini operativni sustav
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> Također, nisu ga potpisale za to zadužene osobe, ovjeravatelji Skupštine, Dragutin Marjanović i Stjepan Merkeš, već su to učinili Marković i Srebrić. Pitanje je samo, s njihovim znanjem ili bez njega? Lančana reakcija nastala je kada je takav zapisnik ovjeren u Uredu državne uprave. Kako? Mađioničarskim trikovima.
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> jesmo smijurija od drzave:)
<ivoks> "Jebo vas bog, pa krenite više. VI ne znate voditi Skupštinu, kakva je ovo organizacija? Zorko jebo te....", uključio se u raspravu i Zdravko Mamić.
<ivoks> "Vlatko i Zorko, dižite listiće jebo vas bog", iz zadnjeg reda vikao je Mamić, a lideri HNS-a uz osmijeh su to i učinili.
<ivoks> sva sreca da je Katolik, pa ce se moci ispovijediti :)
<ivoks> a i evo i novog igraca
<ivoks> Špehar: Dosta mi je Markovića i njegovih obećanja! Kandidirat ću se za predsjednika HNS-a...
<ivoks> Faku se smrzo prst
<ivoks> prst s kojim puca
<ivoks> pa kaj mu Slovenci ni rukavice nisu kupili?
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> sjeo s racunovodjom, donio putne naloge
<ivoks> vamo tamo i skinuli skoro 10k :)
<ivoks> kaj, svi otisli urlikati na trg?
<SasaGloc> nisu
<SasaGloc> neko mora i radit :)
<SasaGloc> iako sam ja tu novi
<SasaGloc> pa samo spijuniram :)
<SasaGloc> zapravo mozda me se i sjecas bio sam tu prije koji dva mjeseca ili tri
<ivoks> netko morao zaraditi poticaje ovima koji urlicu
<SasaGloc> e to to
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks
<MmikeDOMA> bio u podrumu sad
<ivoks> i?
<ivoks> jel mracno? :D
<MmikeDOMA> nisam nasao nista
<MmikeDOMA> jbg, sorry, bio sam uvjeren da imam to
<ivoks> nema veze
<ivoks> imam ja ovaj usb stick od FINA-e
<ivoks> sve to radi na istom principu
<MmikeDOMA> Skuzio sam da je alibaba goli kurac za mene
<MmikeDOMA> Ceg sve dolje nemam, uzas ;)
<user> bok
<user> jel tko zna zasto mgu ubuntu pokrenuti sa live cd-a a kad napravim full disc install ne radi pls?
<user> sad sam na live cdu
<chaky> definiraj "ne radi"
<user> pa probao sam instalirati 10.10 i sa munualnim i auto participiranjem
<user> sa manualnim mi nesto grub iybaci
<user> a sa auto stane na ucitavanju
<chaky> jesi zapisao to nesto sto ti grub izbaci ?
<user> sad sam snimio 10.4 i sve radi ok dok nisam download drivere i onda opet gotovo
<user> pise sam grub rescue opcija
<chaky> kakve drivere?
<user> nvidia
<chaky> ahaa, ne rade ti onda driveri za grafiku
<chaky> ili si krive skinuo
<user> pa jel to popravljivo ili da to probam manualno negdje skinuti ili_
<user> pa on mi je sam skidao
<user> ubuntu
<chaky> sto bi trebalo biti popravljeno ? Meni nvidia driveri rade bez problema
<ivoks> pa ako mu ne radi, onda je valjda popravljivo :)
<chaky> a bice
<user> kako mislis sta bi trebalo biti popravljeno? pa kad instaliram driver moram reboot inemogu vise pokrenuti sustav
<user> hehe
<chaky> sustav se pokrene, ali ti grafika ne radi :)
<ivoks> mozes pokrenuti, samo ne dobijes graficko sucelje valjda
<user> da tako je
<user> kakve su mi opcije onda?
<ivoks> to je laptop?
<user> nazad na windows ili nesto drugo mogu napraviti?
<user> da asus
<ivoks> koji tocno model
<user> prije mj dana sam ga kupio
<user> kp nesto ne sjecam se samo da potrazim pa cu napisati
<ivoks> kaj ne pise na njemu?
<user> K52J
<ivoks> i onda se asus pita zasto nema veci trzisni udio :)
<user> hehe
<ivoks> http://www.asus.com/Search.aspx?SearchKey=K52J
<ivoks> lol imena modela
<user> K52jC je ovaj
<ivoks> After install it, when restart the system run in text mode only. When tried to startx, I obtain "...no devices detected..." and "...no screens found..."
<ivoks> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144750
<ivoks> Nvidia te je poslala u 3pm
<ivoks> We have no plans to support Optimus on Linux at this time.
<user> dada vidim i sam
<user> znaci nista od linuxa a?
<chaky> ne mora znaciti
<chaky> koristi nv driver
<user> mislim radi mi i ovako samo
<user> sta necu moci raditi bez drivera?
<chaky> nece ti raditi compiz
<ivoks> ne znam... jesi imao problema bez njih?
<user> kako mislis nv driver?
<chaky> samo to
<ivoks> chaky: nisam siguran... mozda ce mu cak i compiz raditi
<user> oprosti na gluposti ali sta je compiz?
<chaky> a nek proba
<ivoks> chaky: ovo su neke hibridni cipovi
<ivoks> pola nvidia, pola intel
<user> znaci mogu samo pokrenuti i ne instalirati nv driver i probat tako?
<ivoks> da
<chaky> user: nv driver ti je ono sto vec imas na pocetku, prije nego sto si isao skidati sluzbeni nvidia driver
<ivoks> jer nvidia u svojim driverima ne podrzava svoj vlasstiti chip
<ivoks> go figure
<user> ok jedino sto igram je quake live pa ce tamo pasti prvo testiranje
<user> samo da pitam ponovo sta je compiz_
<user> ?
<ivoks> ubuntu koristi 3d efekte na desktopu = compiz
<ivoks> nisu nuzno 3d, vec compozitna grafika
<user> ok probat cu i to sad namjestiti da vidim hoce li raditi
<user> a sto se tice 10.10 zasto nemogu install?
<user> sve prode fino
<user> i onda krenu ona slova na bootu i gotovo
<user> ostane samo tamo i nemoice
<ivoks> znaci, isto se boota
<user> ne mice*
<ivoks> samo se ne digne grafika
<user> ali radi mi sa live cd-a
<user> .
<user> 10.10
<user> kad napravim full disc install ir eset samo stane tamo
<user> a 10.04 me samo zeza kad drivere instaliram
<user> da boje koristim onda 10.04?
<ivoks> di tamo?
<user> bolje*
<user> pa crni ekran nije jos ni logo od ubuntua krenuo kao ucitava i stane na broju 8 mislim
<ivoks> broj 8?
<user> nakon instalacije prvi boot
<user> pa da ti kazem iskreno nisam zapamtio cijeli ekran sta pise
<user> ego krene listati
<user> 1....
<ivoks> pa uslikaj pa cemo vidjeti :)
<user> pa cita neke stvari
<user> pa dalje
<user> 2...
<ivoks> ili snimi
<user> ..
<user> istane na 8
<ivoks> nista ubuntu ne odbrojava
<user> ne nego ucitava ali to sto radi ima broj ispred
<user> recimo 6. pa ispod puno podataka
<user> ma ja cu najbolje na 10.04 bez drivera probat i gotovo
<ivoks> ha? ne, nema nikakvih rednih brojeva
<ivoks> procedura je ovako:
<ivoks> Loading initrd
<ivoks> Loading kernel
<ivoks> Starting Linux...
<ivoks> <boot grafika>
<ivoks> ako boot grafike nema, onda se vidi kako se kernel dize
<ivoks> ali nema rednih brojeva
<user> pa 4 puta mi je tako nes aj slikat cu pa cu doc kasnije hehe
<user> poz i hvala puno 
<ivoks> vga_switcheroo (now included in kernel 2.6.35 onwards)
<ivoks> mozda ga to muci
<ivoks> kakva glupost od hardvera
<ivoks> dvije graficke kartice
<ivoks> http://robbyx.net/blog/?p=190
<SilverSpace> Mateša: Najlakše je udariti po Hrvatskoj i Srbiji, neka riješe Italiju
<SilverSpace> :) bas tak 
<SilverSpace> kaj mrzim te zapadne pametnjakovice
<ivoks> WordPress has been installed. Were you expecting more steps? Sorry to disappoint.
<MmikeDOMA> povray 3.7 je usao u RC3 verziju! :) wo-ho!
<dodobas> divno ... imam FS sa 40% fragmentiranosti :D
<dodobas> pogodite zasto :)
<jelly-home> 5 fajlova, od toga 2 fragmetirana
<dodobas> jelly-home: to je posljedica...
<ivoks> zato sto koristis Arch :D
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> 10tak vitualki na vmware serveru s diskovima koji rastu po potrebi :D
<dodobas> negdje oko 18mjeseci rada...
<ivoks> ne mozes ih staviti na lvm? :/
<dodobas> ivoks: nisam ja niti zelio vmware... ali je bilo 'BITNO' da ima web sucelje
<dodobas> prij 18mjeseci nije bilo bas puno web sucelja za KVM
<dodobas> trenutno se bas igram s 'convirture' i sasvim dobro radi
<dodobas> pogotovo s lvm-om... koji 'templateti' znaju koristiti
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ping-pong? :)
<dodobas> dodobas: MmikeDOMA es
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, kak' si danas? :)
<dodobas> u koje vrijeme?
<MmikeDOMA> predvecer
<MmikeDOMA> cca 19-20, bit cu u gradu tamo, pa da samo protutnjim s tobom po to :)
<dodobas> tada cu biti ili na faksu ili u mami
<dodobas> i moram provjeriti s braticem...
<MmikeDOMA> a kad bi ti pasalo?
<dodobas> a tad ... :)
<MmikeDOMA> :) pa aj reci, ja sam fleksibilan :)
<MmikeDOMA> tj, javi kad saznas :)
<dodobas> eto...
<dodobas> u to vrijeme
<MmikeDOMA> ok, telefon imam, cimnem te u 19 pa vidim(o) sto i kako
<MmikeDOMA> di ces biti u to vrijeme? faks/mama?
<SilverSpace> hm kaj se vi vec dva mjeseca dogovarate 
<SilverSpace> za volan
<SilverSpace> lol jucer u ledenoj na bis izasli i medvedi i alba :))
<MmikeDOMA> jessica? :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> mmike jel zg čitav?
<MmikeDOMA> pojma
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam doma :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem bas starog zvat, on u tkalci zivi
<ivoks> ti ljudi imaju viska energije
<ivoks> treba ih poslat na radne akcije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> veli stari da nema nista
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> ajde da i BBB naprave nešto u čemu ih podržavam:)
<ivoks> da cujem komentare: http://new.kayak.hr/
<Neuromanc> nažalost, neuspješni su
<Neuromanc> ivoks nije loše
<ivoks> hvala :)
<ivoks> jeste skuzili da unity ima shortcute?
<ivoks> npr, win+1 je meni terminal
<dodobas> ivoks: lose izgleda na 1024... :)
<ivoks> da?
<dodobas> mislim sira je od 1024
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pa tko jos koristi 1024? :)
<ivoks> 1280x800 je minimalno danas :D
<dodobas> samo kazem.... nemoj se srditi
<ivoks> eto, rade sranja po gradu
<ivoks> razbijali aute
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, peuca pitaj , siguran sam da ce stosta imati za reci :)
<dodobas> pretpostavljam da imas i stranicu za mobline uredaje?
<ivoks> i sad tam neko govno od covjeka, koje vjerojatno niti ne radi nego samo okolo unistava, razbija aute ljudima koji placaju socijalno kako bi on svaki mjesec dobio nesto novaca s burze
<MmikeDOMA> ja bi prosvjede pred SDPom organizirao
<ivoks> ja bi ga za kaznu predao na milost i nemilost vlasnicima automobila
<MmikeDOMA> nesposobne budale
<MmikeDOMA> oni su oporba, oni bi u saboru trebali izforsirati nepovjerenje vladi
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: nije savrseno, ali bolje od trenutnog kayak.hr
<MmikeDOMA> samo sto su jadni nikakvi ljigavi fuj
<dodobas> helikopteri lete..
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ja i webdesign k'o dodobas i tajice :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, onda, sta, 19h te cimnem, pa vidim di si, pa to zbavimo?
<dodobas> yes
<MmikeDOMA> gdje bi ti mogao biti u to doba, cca?
<dodobas> faks
<MmikeDOMA> ok, i onda picimo na jarun, right?
<dodobas> yes
<ivoks> cuj ovaj naslov na index.hr
<MmikeDOMA> ica dil
<ivoks> Ekskluzivne fotke: Prolivena krv na prilazima Gornjem gradu!
<ivoks> i onak, uzumirana fotka glave jednog lika
<ivoks> ovo su sigurno branitelji :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jel' bi koristio webapp za vodit si racune glede firme? 
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne
<MmikeDOMA> a, da je taj webap kod tebe lokalno?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne, ne vodim si sam racune
<ivoks> odustao sam od toga
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> ?
<MmikeDOMA> pa kak izdajes racun? :) nazoves knjigovodju i kazes 'do, bill him'?
<ivoks> mislis za izdavanje racuna?
<ivoks> a to...
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da govoris o knjigovodstvu
<MmikeDOMA> pa ne, mislim, za to imas knjigovodstvo, jebemu! :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, ja si volim upisati svaki ulazni racun, pa znam cca koliko PDVa imam i tak to
<MmikeDOMA> al' knjigovodja se brine oko toga
<MmikeDOMA> al' da, izdavanje racuna i to
<ivoks> pa ako imas nesto, razmotrio bi
<ivoks> joj, imam posla...
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> tezak zivot, tezak
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nemam, imam ponudu neku, pa me zanima kol'ko ima smisla
<MmikeDOMA> uglavnom ima 2 vrste ljudi
<MmikeDOMA> 1) da, web, moze, sve, samo daj, rijesi me muke
<MmikeDOMA> 2) joj, web, ne, moji podaci, nesigurno, hm, cuj, joj
<ivoks> ne brinem se ja za sigurnost
<ivoks> al necu platiti program koji ce mi stampati racune :)
<ivoks> moram znati sto sve moze
<MmikeDOMA> zash se ne brines za sigurnost?
<ivoks> pa bilo bi kod mene :)
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, moze webapp, al' lokalna instalacija
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> thnx :)
<dodobas> e MmikeDOMA 
<dodobas> kako migriras podatke iz jedne tablice u drugu... s tim da se ova prva referencira na novo stvoreni podatak u drugoj tablici...
<dodobas> ako me razumijes
<dodobas> a na nije kodiranje u plpgsqlu :)
<dodobas> vjerojatno nikako... 
<dodobas> hmm.. temp tablica...
<dodobas> to bi se moglo
<ivoks> upravo sam pogodio https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/695998
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, hm?
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, nisam siguran da kuzim sto me pitas
<dodobas> ma sve ok... :)
<dodobas> objasnim ti u autu :)
<MmikeDOMA> :) ajd :)
<ivoks> moram priznati da me wordpress odusevljava
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kayak.hr je wordpress/
<MmikeDOMA> ?
<ivoks> kayak.hr je joomla
<Mmike> ono novo sto si pokazao
<ivoks> a new.kayak.hr je wordpress
<SilverSpace> lol klinci vicu mi vas plachamo
<SilverSpace> muriji
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de? :)
<Mmike> btw, kak da ja dobijem sluzbu za korisnike vipnetovu danas?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovi bbb kaj su muriju danas napali
<Mmike> debili
<SilverSpace> to fakat treba mlatiti
<Mmike> oowriter ne radi ako u nautilusu kazem -> new document, napravim mario.ods i onda kliknem
<Mmike> eh :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/9c15ZS
<ivoks> Mmike: zato sto nije ods?
<ivoks> al vidis... trebao bi bar nesto javiti
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> jasno, stvorio sam prazan dokument
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> nego, debilni vipnet
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem kako im je selfcare portal lose rijesen
<drj_cro> pitanjce za vas djangoovce
<drj_cro> koliko zdere memorije/proca opcenito resursa 
<dodobas> drj_cro: koliko treba :D
<drj_cro> tj. ak napravim neki webapp pod time,koji mi je minimum od stroja na kojem ce se to vrtit
<dodobas> radit ce i sa 256mb ...
<drj_cro> e to 
<dodobas> e sad koliko ti ocekujes posjeta/ koliko ti je shema kompleksna
<dodobas> koliko je ORM lose slozi query... 
<drj_cro> u principu moram slozit backoffice za kasu, pa gledam da to skucam da bude webapp
<drj_cro> da se ne mucim sa win/lin kompajliranjima i cudima
<drj_cro> ima li kakav repozitorij za noviju ver djanga(il je dobra i ta) ili da source skidam
<dodobas> drj_cro: jesi ikad radio python development?
<drj_cro> radio sam u pythoun
<dodobas> uglavnom...
<drj_cro> al u uglavnom skripte/ i neka cuda mala
<dodobas> napravi se virtualna okolina 'virtualenv'
<dodobas> u koju onda stavljas pakete koji ti trebaju
<dodobas> dakle...
<dodobas> apt-get install python-virtualenv
<dodobas> virtualenv moja_okolina
<dodobas> source moja_okolina/bin/activate
<dodobas> pip install django 
<dodobas> i onda imas django u toj okolini
<drj_cro> ok.thnx
<dodobas> pozivanje je isto...
<dodobas> python nesto...
<dodobas> mozes cak i izvana pozivati
<dodobas>  /negjde/nesto/moja_okolina/bin/python moja_super_skripta.py
<dodobas> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Python_VirtualEnv
<Mmike> dodobas, kak' bi tebi pasalo da ja krenem put tebe za 15-20 minuta?
<dodobas> pasalo bi... nadam se da imas broj... ili si ga opet izgubio
<Mmike> 0379 na kraju?
<dodobas> yes
<ivoks> Neuromanc: a sad? http://new.kayak.hr/
<Neuromanc> ivoks cool
<Neuromanc> samo mrzim svoj wide screen monitor
<Neuromanc> koji je nizak
<Neuromanc> pa moram skrolati da vidim donji dio tvoje stranice
<Neuromanc> da je 4:3 puno bi se bolje vidjelo...
<Neuromanc> kod ovih glupih danasnjih monitora brdo praznog lijevo i desno, a moras skrolati da bi ista vidio
<jasna> pozdarv ekipi
<jasna> bas radim instalaciju ubuntu-a, pa me zanima kakvu particiju da si kreiram za podatke?
<jasna> molim pomoc :)
<chaky> to je /home particija, tu jedino mozes pisati, sve ostale su sistemske particije
<chaky> nju mozes najvecu napraviti
<igustin> kako misliš "kakvu particiju"?
 * chaky je fleshao novi baseband radio u Desire ;)
<jasna> koju da stavim samo za podatke
<jasna> fat32?
<chaky> NE!
<igustin> uh
<jasna> particiju koju cu si ostaviti kad sljedeci puta instaliravam ubuntu
<igustin> jasna: ext3, recimo
<igustin> misliš na FS?
<jasna> sta PS
<igustin> misliš na file system?
<jasna> partociju za filmove i gluposati
<jasna> ne system
<chaky> :)
<igustin> kaže ti chaky - to je /home
<jasna> znaci nist koristi od vas tu
<igustin> ali - zašto već unaprijed planiraš reinstalaciju ubuntua, pa nisu to windowsi da ih svako malo reinstaliraš
<chaky> nazalost
<jasna> :)
<jasna> de stvarno... 
<igustin> jasna: jel' ti razumijše nas?
<jasna> valjda koristite neku particiju samo za podatke
<igustin> da, /home
<jasna> ne razumijem vas
<jasna> home nije particija ??
<igustin> ?!?
<igustin> ne mora bit, ali može, pogotovo u smislu ovoga što pitaš
<jasna> kako
<igustin> ti pitaš za drajvove tipa C: i D: pod widowsima?
<jasna> da
<jasna> tipa D:
<chaky> na linuxu se tako ne oznacavaju particije
<igustin> tu ne postoje drajvovi, već samo direktoriji, ali njih možeš mapirati na neku posebnu particiju
<jasna> ma znam
<jasna> samo me zanima dali FAT32 normalno otvaram u linuxu
<jasna> ili mora biti ext3 lili nesto slicno
<igustin> napraviš jednu od npr. 10 GB za / i drugu ostalo za /home
<jasna> žne kuzim
<jasna> bas sam u "prepare partitions"
<jasna> free space 500000
<jasna> kako dalje
<jasna> na ADD
<jasna> i dalje??
<igustin> napraviš dvije particije, jednu mapiraš na / (kao C: na Windowsima) i drugu na /home (kao D: na windowsima)
<chaky> i stavi sve na ext3
<igustin> zaboravi fat32, stavi ext3
<igustin> chaky: ;) gmta
<jasna> ajde polako...prvu napravim jednu ext3 od 250 gb za system?
<jasna> de korak po korak
<igustin> može
<jasna> i kako ju mortiram, tu ext3?
<jasna> ere
<chaky> za sistem ti je dovoljno 10, 15, 20 gb
<jasna> kao /**
<chaky> da, to ce ti biti /
<chaky> najvecu montiraj na /home
<chaky> tu ti idu podaci
<jasna> gdje se nesto intslira, na  home?
<chaky> na /
<chaky> meni je sistem velik 25 gb, a zauzeto je tek 33%
<jasna> cek..
<jasna> znaci ja sljedeci puta mogu sacuvatui home?
<chaky> da
<jasna> a kako mu kazem na instalaciji da ne pravi novi home?
<chaky> samo mu kazes da koristi stari home, i da ga ne formatira
<jasna> aha
<jasna> znaci treba mi jedna ext3 / od 100 GB
<jasna> jedna ext3 home 300 gb
<jasna> i swap od???
<jasna> sta radi SWAP
<jasna> sta je ona
<chaky> koliko rama imas?
<chaky> to je virtualna memorija
<jasna> 2 GB
<chaky> stavi 2 swapa, biti ce dovoljno
<jasna> 2 GB swapa?
<chaky> da
<jasna> znaci treba mi to troje
<jasna> pa jel nije home unutar /
<jasna> ?
<chaky> to je sve
<chaky> jest i nije :)
<jasna> ludara
<chaky> da
<jasna> znaci kad nesto stavim na desktop ---to je onda u home ext3
<chaky> da
<jasna> a kad nesto instaliuram to je ext3 /
<chaky> da
<jasna> system u dvije particije
<jasna> ahaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jasna> ajd mi samo jos recite sta je to SWAP particija
<jasna> i dali ju mogu staviti od 20 GB
<jasna> ako budem ubacivala rama
<chaky> sto ce ti toliko swapa ?
<chaky> ma stavi 2 GB i tocka
<jasna> oki doki
<jasna> čaki hvala ti
<jasna> :)
<chaky> evo za lektiru procitaj http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<jasna> hvala
<chaky> np
<jasna> e sad jos nesto
<jasna> primary , logical
<jasna> sta to znaci
<jasna> Beginning END
<jasna> jos to??
<chaky> samo / stavi na primary
<jasna> kako to da stavim
<jasna> sve?
<chaky> ma kompliciras bezveze
<jasna> cek: jesi ti Čejki ili Čaki?
<jasna> :) sala
<chaky> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<jasna> ok, hvala ti
<jasna> sve jasno
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> chaky: ^5! ;)
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> kanalisti
<drj_cro> vece
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer :)
<chaky> drac0: fleshao sam novi radio
<drac0> chaky, 5.14 ;)
<chaky> nitko jos nema konkretne podatke, ali kazu da kao brze uhvati gps lock i manja potrosnja baterije. S druge pak strane drugi imaju problema
<chaky> da
<drac0> kod mene sve ok vec par tjedana
<drac0> ovo istina za gps ;)
<drac0> vjerojatno i za bateriju
<chaky> e jebiga, ja sam ga tek danas vidio na xda forumu
<drac0> stavi ga u bookmarks :P
<chaky> srce mi za umalo stalo nakon prvog reboota, 20sek crni ekran
<drac0> chaky, kako si zadovoljan s cayom?
<chaky> odlicno je
<drac0> :)
<drac0> vec sam postao otporan na sva ta flash sranja :)
<chaky> ma i ja, osim radija
<drac0> je fino radi cayo, daleko stabilniji rc1 od sestice
<drac0> uskoro ce i rc2 ;)
<drac0> a onda i final
<chaky> mislis?
<drac0> netko je jucer komentirao na xda, mislim kali
<chaky> imas link
<drac0> cek da vidim
<chaky> jeli u cyanogenmod threadu ?
<drac0> mislim da je
<drac0> gsm thread cini mi se
<drac0> pogledaj
<chaky> da, gsm thread i gledam, ne cdma
<drac0> ja tu i tamo bacim luk na cdma :)
<drac0> vidjeh da i wimax radi na cayi
<drac0> bude i to inside rc2 hihi
<drac0> SilverSpace, ping
<drac0> SilverSpace, imam nesto za tebe ;)
<drac0> chaky, zadnji nightly koji je slozio adam je 2.3.3 ;)
<drac0> ne radi kamera i rusi se 3g :D
<chaky> drac0: nighly cm-a ili oxygena?
<drac0> cm7
<chaky> aha
<chaky> ma dobro, ipak je to nighty
<drac0> valjda ce rc2 biti na 2.3.3
<chaky> mislim da, da
<chaky> drac0: stavio sam novi font, prvo Ubuntu font, medjutim popis emailova u Gmail aplikaciji je bio previse bold. Onda sam stavio Liberation font, i sada je super.
<drac0> liberation ha, cujem da je ok
<drac0> aj baci neki shot
<chaky> cek
<drac0> sa shootme recimo ;)
<drac0> fotkaj recimo glavni meni opcija ili pisanje sms-a ...
<drac0> chaky, ja cekam betu honeycomb teme za cm7, opako izgleda, pogotovo ako imas amoled ekran ;)
<drac0> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=943423
<chaky> http://goo.gl/K481R http://goo.gl/dYbDf
<chaky> lijepo izgleda tema
<chaky> drac0: my home screen http://goo.gl/C8GHR
<drac0> chaky, ne otvara mi ni nakon logina
<chaky> kako to?
<chaky> da nek se odlogiram pa ja probam
<drac0> pa ne znam
<drac0> trebalo bi raditi
<drac0> ne radi mi ni u kojem slucaju, bio logiran ili ne
<chaky> ne radi ni meni kada se odlogiram.
<ivoks> fakat telefon trosi manje baterije dok je na wifiu
<ivoks> 10% u cijelom danu
<ivoks> ok, 15
<chaky> meni je wifi cijelo vrijeme upaljen
<DominiCanes> meni isto
<ivoks> ja sam ga iskljucivao
<DominiCanes> zakaj
<ivoks> brijao sam da ce tako manje trositi bateriju :)
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> pa ne trosi tolko...koji telefon imsa
<DominiCanes> imas
<chaky> drac0: evo ti na twitteru
<ivoks> desire
<ivoks> manje trosi na wifiu nego na 3gu
<ivoks> sto mi je nelogicno
<ivoks> al dobro
<DominiCanes> ja isto imam desire
<ivoks> jos bolje :)
<DominiCanes> jedino kaj mi fakat trosi je gps
<drac0> chaky, ok izgleda
<drac0> chaky, sta ovo furas beautiful widget
<chaky> ne, fancy widget pro
<drac0> dobro izgleda
<DominiCanes> ivoks jesi rootal svoj desire
<chaky> da
<drac0> i ova prognoza dole :P
<chaky> i to je isto
<drac0> DominiCanes, ima ih tu par koji jos uvijek nisu :)
<DominiCanes> ja jos nisam 
<DominiCanes> pa me zanima ak je netko
<chaky> s unrevoked alatom sve se svodi na jedan enter :)
<drac0> s pravim alatom sve se skoro svodi na jedan enter :)
<ivoks> DominiCanes: naravno
<DominiCanes> youtube tutorial?
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj to imas 
<SilverSpace> nocnamora
<SilverSpace> drac0: ping pong :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, oy
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo ovo ;) → http://download.cyanogenmod.com/get/update-cm-7.0.0-RC2-Legend-signed.zip
<rob||> libreoffice nije lokaliziran?
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj je to
<SilverSpace> rob||: je
<drac0> SilverSpace, to je gingerbread 2.3.2
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ce mi to
<drac0> to ti treba
<SilverSpace> ma ne treba
<SilverSpace> froyo radi kak treba
<drac0> hahahaha :)
<SilverSpace> ka da to stavim na legend
<drac0> bome odoh ubit oci
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> dobro pitanje :)
<drac0> ajte noc
<SilverSpace> noć
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-27
<ivoks> gotovo!
<ivoks> sad je vrijeme za doma poci
<ivoks> http://www.jamming-adventures.com
<chocolaate-maan> look http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<ivanhoe> bok svima
<ivanhoe> jel zna mozda netko kako da namjestim da nemoram u terminalu svaki put kad otvorim prozor i sudo....upisivati pass?
<dodobas> ivanhoe: a sto zelis postici
<dodobas> odnosno zasto je to problem?
<ivanhoe> pa recimo ako otvorim aircrack....treba mmi 4 prozora
<ivanhoe> pa da me ne trazi svaki put
<ivanhoe> jel bi to znacilo da moram pass maknuti ili se moze kako astimati i ovako?
<dodobas> pa...
<dodobas> mozes dodati iznimku u /etc/sudoers datoteku koristeci 'visudo' uredivac
<ivanhoe> aha ok
<ivanhoe> proguglat cu onda malo otome
<dodobas> lozinku moras unositi s opradanim razlogom
<ivanhoe> hvala na odgovoru
<dodobas> *opravdanim
<dodobas> iako... koliko se sjecam jednom kad uneses lozinku za ta prava
<dodobas> postoji neki timeout koliko ti ta lozinka vrijedi
<dodobas> za tog korisnika 
<ivanhoe> pa u jednom prozoru otvorim airodump pa me trazi
<ivanhoe> pa u drugom otvorim aireplay pa me opet trazi
<ivanhoe> i tako svaki put
<ivanhoe> jel znas mozda kakva je to opcija u terminalu run command as login shell?
<dodobas> login shell ucitava postavke za tog korisnika
<dodobas> naime svaki korisnik moze prilagoditi shell odnosno okolinu kako zeli
<dodobas> npr. postavi dodatni PATH gdje se traze programi
<dodobas> ili napravi neki alias za naredbu
<dodobas> i dodatne varijable
<ivanhoe> aha to je to znaci
<ivanhoe> ok
<ivanhoe> jucer sam tek instalirao
<ivanhoe> imao sam malo problema kad instaliram driver na nvidiu ne radi vise uopce grafika
<dodobas> sto to instalirao?
<ivanhoe> pa ovaj put nisam instalirao i radi sve bez nje i efekti i sve
<ivanhoe> pa ubuntu
<ivanhoe> nista hvala ti puno...idem traziti nekakve drivere i nesto o web kameri ako uspijem naci
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> zdravo
<SilverSpace> ojdi spat drac0 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> indeed je vrijeme za spavanje to se slazem :)
<dodobas> NOT
<dodobas> sad ce Janica voziti slalom
<SilverSpace> kaj noo
<hbogner> da,u austrailji
<SilverSpace> u saudijskoj arabiji
<drac0> lol
<hbogner> ma u australiji je vrijeme za spavanje
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> evo ja sad odradio jednu rundu na orbiteku
<SilverSpace> orbitreku
<drac0> to je neki star trek u orbiti ili? :)
<drac0> tko je ono rekao da je bodhi linux ok, MmikeDOMA ...
<drac0> idem bas vidjeti kako to malo cudo radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj si ti danas pio :))
<drac0> kaze 300mhz lol
<drac0> treba se vratiti u '99. i prodati ovaj bodhi linux ekipi :)
<drac0> inace SilverSpace, upravo zdrmao kupinovo vino ako te bas zanima :P
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel ima kakvih najava za mini ITX ploca
<SilverSpace> drac0: znao sam da ti nekaj loces
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma cekam arm na itx-u, ostalo me ne zanima pa i ne gledam :)
<drac0> iako ove nove intelice nisu lose
<drac0> nesto bi kao nv izbacila u itx formatu
<drac0> neki dual-core na 2ghz, tegrica i to ;)
<SilverSpace> spori su mamicu im
<drac0> ko krepane macke hebo ih
<drac0> jos da je u micro ili nano pakiranju, uff :)
<SilverSpace> a asus je skupa 1.449,00 kn
<drac0> eeee frend je uzeo tu plocicu, super je sto je je, al preskupa
<drac0> bome se grije
<drac0> al u granicama normale
<SilverSpace> kaj onaj hladnjak
<SilverSpace> treba tu neki vent veliki staviti
<SilverSpace> tihi
<drac0> ne treba
<drac0> 43-50C
<drac0> to je super
<drac0> stavis u neko mitx kuciste i zaboravis na to :)
<SilverSpace> ma stavio bi ja neki mkalo da puse
<drac0> ma preskupa je majku joj
<drac0> cekam arm radije
<drac0> to je buducnost, neka arm/tegra pila i deri :)
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> dobro zgleda ovaj bodhi
<drac0> sleek
<drac0> radi ko zmaj na 512 mega :D
<MmikeDOMA> drac0, a?
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, bodhi je fora :)
<MmikeDOMA> neznam kaj je to :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jel' gledas stankovica? :)
<drac0> svi gledamo nu2
<hbogner> i ja
<SilverSpace> he he ivoks za predsjednika :))))
<SilverSpace> u hebemu on i je :)
<MmikeDOMA> Ajme, kakav je ovo uzas na HRT sad nakon stankovica?
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: i?
<chaky> drac0: oj, jesi ti probao ovaj Oxygen? Vidim da je izasao 2.0 danas.
<chaky> drac0: coutts99 je odustao od xda foruma, sada ga treba pratiti na twitteru zbog novijih verzija kernela :(
<chaky> civija: you know, there is a life outside of facebook! :P
<drac0> chaky, nisam probao oxygen jer je to cisti aosp
<drac0> chaky, di si vidio za couttsa, kad je to izjavio, danas?
<drac0> gle stvarno haha :)
<SilverSpace> rooteri
<drac0> SilverSpace, you stock biatch :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> drac0: sve se pitam kad ces shebat taj desire
<drac0> ho mu hebe mater, ko je koga kupio :)
<chaky> drac0: cisti da, ali isto je AdamG radio na tome
<drac0> chaky, ma da znam, sve je to ista ekipa, svako fura neki svoj djir
<drac0> nisam probao ovaj novi 2.0 mozda je sada nesto bolji, probao sam onaj stari 1.0 baziran na froyi, taj mi je bio koma :)
<drac0> al iskreno svi su mi nula naspram defrosta hehe
<chaky> drac0: ajde probaj ove linkove http://bit.ly/ebZos6 http://bit.ly/elSlbG
<drac0> chaky, radi sve ok
<drac0> liberation font ha :)
<chaky> d
<chaky> da
<drac0> na arial me podsjeca
<chaky> hmm, ne znam. Meni izgleda OK na mobitelu.
<chaky> probao sam Ubuntu font, ali u odredjenim aplikacijama nije bilo dobro, previse bold iako sam koristio Regular font.
<chaky> jesi koristio vorkKernel ?
<drac0> jesam
<drac0> bolji mi je coutts
<chaky> problem je sada s coutts99 sto necu moci procitati na forumu sto ljudi kazu
<drac0> ima eviolletov axi i bolji je na bateriji
<drac0> inace mi je eviollet najbolij, al cekam sad da izbaci 2.6.38
<chaky> aha
<drac0> iako posto to radi s richardom, cini mi se da nece prije DF7 van
<drac0> za sada mi je coutts ok
<drac0> chaky, bit ce primjedbi, hvala i misljenja i na twitteru :)
<drac0> uostalom probas kernel i boq, nije da ce nesto krepati :)
<drac0> al iskreno tek sad nakon par dana vidim da je eviollet battery efficient kernel upravo to
<drac0> coutts manje drzi
<drac0> eviollet je trosio 2-3mA
<drac0> coutts je na 3-5mA
<chaky> da, primjetio sam
<drac0> izgleda nebitno, al to je cca 2% baterije preko noci
<drac0> odnosno 6-7 sati sleepa
<drac0> ipak je onaj eviollet 128 patch vrhunski uz axi kombinaciju
<drac0> SilverSpace, tebi negdje guta 8-16mA :P
<drac0> u sleepu naravno :D
<drac0> chaky, vidim da je google dosta opcija zrokao u 2.3.3
<drac0> pola toga je na nekome drugom mjestu na sistemu :D
<chaky> nego kako dobiti qwertz raspored na default ginger tipkovnici ?
<chaky> koristim swift tipkovnicu samo zbog toga
<chaky> sve mi je namjesteno na Hrvatski,ali ne mogu raspored dobiti
<chaky> swift nudi qwertz raspored
<drac0> vidis s time se nisam igrao
<drac0> sve mi je na eng :)
<drac0> chaky, al zanimljivo pitanje u svakom slucaju :)
<chaky> ma nije stvar u jeziku, moze biti i na turskom, ali ja hocu qwertz raspored !
<chaky> sada je qwerty
<chaky> uvijek se zajebem s z/y
<drac0> :)
<drac0> stvar navike
<drac0> chaky, http://youtu.be/MrAoqgAzKyQ
<drac0> odoh van s kuchkom
<drac0> l8r
<chaky> zanimljiva boot animacija
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj bi gutao pa nije zensko
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, pa, stol mi nije prilagodjen. Pa sam kombinirao na curin stol, al' mi komplikovano to sve jos. Tak da nisam jso nastelao sve, recimo, kad upalim forcefeedback uopce ne mogu okretati volan, tj, kad okrenem na jednu stranu onda nosi na tu stranu za popizdit i tak
<MmikeDOMA> tak da, moram si malo truda jos dat :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://montaraventures.com/pix/geekhumor.jpg
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: izgovori... :P
<MmikeDOMA> je, najlakse je rec' 'izgobvori' :)
<MmikeDOMA> e, ida, pod ubuntuom se prijavi kao JOY3, i onda u rfactoru nemrem kalibracije raditi, jer ovaj brije samo na JOY1 i JOY2, moram skuziti kako bi to :)
<drac0> MmikeDOMA, lol
<SilverSpace> nema nocas spavanja
<drac0> chaky, http://twitter.com/#!/richardtrip75
<chaky> drac0: pratim ja njega vec neko vrijeme
<drac0> ne to :)
<drac0> nego upravo izbacio gingervillian 1.2
<chaky> a vidim
<SilverSpace> jaooooo
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> onda moras dati link na taj twit
<chaky> changelog kaze da je koristio google libs, uskoro bi u cmrc2 trebali vidjeti znaci 720p recording
<chaky> drac0: primjetio sam danas da mi se mobitel kada je poziv budi iz sleepa nakon 3 sek (onda se ukljuci ekran). To nije bilo kada sam stavio default CM RC1, vjerojatno je uzrok noviji kernel 2.6.37.2 ili eventualno noviji baseband
<chaky> ali zato GPS uhvati lock u 3 sek.
<drac0> chaky, nisam to primjetio
<drac0> vjerojatno do kernela
<drac0> al da, gps lock je gotovo pa smjesan kojom to brzinom ulovi, jos unutar zidova :D
<chaky> ma dobro, nije neki problem
<chaky> pripremio sam 16GB karticu, class 4. Ima 3 particije, fat32, ext4 i linux-swap. Cekam final CyanogenMod ili Defrost.
<drac0> opa ;)
<drac0> ja cekam patriot 8gb class 10 da mi dodje ;)
<chaky> ohoho
<chaky> bas me zanima class 10
<drac0> bude do kraja onog tjedna nadam se, pa javim kako radi
<chaky> super
<drac0> imao sam to priliku ugrabiti, rekoh sam sebi radije brzina nego kapacitet
<drac0> chaky, hoces redefinirati particijsku tablicu za sistem?
<chaky> ne znam, gledao sam onu N1 tablicu. Ali treba na linuxu sloziti udev pravila za 3 modela bootanja, znaci normal, debugging i fastboot. Nije problem, ima vodic na wiki stranicama cyanogenmoda
<masnipalac> dobro veće
<masnipalac> instaliro sam friško ubuntu i neradi mi terminal, nemogu otvorit sinaptic niti bilo šta za instalaciju programa, ima li rješenja ili moram nanovo instalirati ubuntu
<masnipalac> komp je bio kod djece, bio je gore win. i danas smo se menjali, winsi su se isto brisali
<masnipalac> gubio se win 32
<hbogner> kako mislis neradi ti terminal?
<masnipalac> renato@renato-A770-A2G:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for renato:  root@renato-A770-A2G:/home/renato# sudo apt-get install vlc Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... 0%
<masnipalac> bilo šta da probam inst. neče
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/RSyV6JGy
<hbogner> eto vis da radi, update ti radi
<hbogner> a upgrade?
<hbogner> pa kad to prodje, ond aprobaj instalirat vlc i pejstaj sto jvai ako neprodje
<masnipalac> evo idem
<masnipalac> renato@renato-A770-A2G:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade [sudo] password for renato:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... 0%
<hbogner> ne ovdje
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/BBzA8erK
<hbogner> ok a kaj ti javlja "sudo apt-get check"
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/hafjE9ge
<masnipalac> misim da nema ljeka, nova inst. i gotovo
<hbogner> a iz sinaptica radi=
<hbogner> ?
<masnipalac> nemogu otvorit sinaptic
<masnipalac> počne otvarat i onda jednostavno nestane
<hbogner> cudno nesto kod tebe
<hbogner> neznam kaj, a sad nemam vremena istrazivat s tobom, sorry
<masnipalac> np, fala za trud
<masnipalac> bum novu inst. i najprije bum gotov
<MmikeDOMA> 2007me sam kupio 250 G segateovu barakudu
<MmikeDOMA> platio oko 700 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> garancija istice 3.10.2011 :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-20
<MmikeDOMA> nj
<dodobas> njmlj
<SilverSpace> svira radio
<ivoks> T-Home (formerly T-Com), a legacy telephone and fixed network carrier and IPTV operator
<ivoks> legacy tepehone :)
<ivoks> telephone
<obruT> PSTN prakticki prelazi u legacy, IMS je in :)
<jelly> IMS?
<obruT> pa da... IP multimedia subsystem
<obruT> kod nas vec ima deployment, u odredjenoj regiji vec postoje testni korisnici
<obruT> kroz koju godinu ce svi migrirati
<obruT> neke axe se vec gase...
<hbogner> karlovac je zona testiranja, ali neke stvari nerade :D
<obruT> ne rade uopce ili povremeno ? :)
<jelly> i kad cemo imati prepaid "fiksnu" liniju
<jelly> bez jbne pretplate
<obruT> nemam pojma :)
<hbogner> http://za.news.yahoo.com/anonymous-shutting-down-internet-043842584.html
<hbogner> hmm, bas me zanima ...
<jelly> kakve gluposti
<ivoks> hahaha
<jelly> srusit root NS-ove, daj me nemoj jebat
<ivoks> zvuci kao izazov :)
<ivoks> 1mbit link sucks
<igustin> ovakvi članci su samo jedan dobar materijal za prepisane članke neupućenih novinara (a već ih ima u današnjim izdanjima HR novina)
<ivoks> izgubio sam moc govora
<ivoks> pa ja ne vjerujem...
<ivoks> Udruge građana: U 5 godina dobile 7,4 milijarde kuna državnog novca! NEMA KONTROLE Provjerava se samo one na koje se netko žali
<ivoks> cini mi se da smo mi jedina udruga koja nije uzela ni kune od drzave :)
<obruT> igustin: novinari su rijetkost u nasoj drzavi
<igustin> obruT: a i to što kažeš... danas prevldavaju "prepisivači"
<igustin> ivoks: niste ;)
<ivoks> cak i oni koji ne prepisuju nisu novinari
<ivoks> to su sve isprani mozgovi, napunjeni ideologijom
<ivoks> evo, npr
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2012/02/20/0122006.html
<ivoks> lik tvrdi da je island pobijedio krizu jer je narod uzeo drzavu u svoje ruke :)
<ivoks> narod je imao drzavu u svojim rukama i prije i za vrijeme i poslije krize
<MmikeDOMA> island nije pobijedio krizu
<MmikeDOMA> i odjebo je MMF
<MmikeDOMA> sto znaci da - pobjedjuju krizu
<ivoks> odjebo mmf?
<ivoks> ne, nego im mmf ne zeli jos dati novce
<MmikeDOMA> ne, odjebali su mmf
<MmikeDOMA> mmf je reko 'tako i tako' a island je rekao 'nene, screw you'
<MmikeDOMA> onda je mmf rekao ako tako onda nema vise to i to
<MmikeDOMA> a island je rekao ' dada, fak ju veri mac'
<MmikeDOMA> btw, njih ima jedva 300k
<MmikeDOMA> ili 500k
<ivoks> ?
<MmikeDOMA> plus, 1/2 godine su u mraku :)
<ivoks> dobili su 4,6 mlijardi dolara od mmfa
<ivoks> a kasnije jos 2,1 milijarde
<ivoks> dobili su po glavi visestruko vise nego sto ce grcka dobiti
<ivoks> cak stovise
<ivoks> poljska im je posudila 300 milijuna dolara
<MmikeDOMA> super mi je cura, ima rane po trbuhu i maternici i nemoze se smijat al' se valja od smijea stalno :)
<ivoks> jer MMF vise nije htio dati
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kad?
<ivoks> farski otoci su im dali 50 milijdona dolara
<ivoks> farski otoci!
<ivoks> onda su im jos dali njemacka, engleska i nizozemska
<ivoks> zajedno, 5 milijardi eura
<ivoks> nemoj pricat gluposti covjece
<Mmike> kad, pitam?
<Mmike> kad su im to dali?
<ivoks> 2008 i 2009
<Mmike> te, odakle ti cupas te znamenke? :)
<Mmike> tako je, a 2010 i dalje, sto je bilo?
<ivoks> pa sto bi im jos trebalo dati? :)
<Mmike> pa velim, rekli su MMFu 'aj bok' 
<Mmike> cek malo
<Mmike> sad cu ti iskopat par linkova na tu temu
<ivoks> rekli su aj bok nakon sto su uzeli par desetaka milijardi eura? :)
<ivoks> to na sto se ti pozivas je referendum o placanju dugova
<ivoks> sto je uvjet za novu pomoc od mmfa
<ivoks> sto su odbili
<ivoks> ali su uzeli poprilican iznos
<ivoks> prije te zadnje pomoci
<Mmike> zasto postoji Ured Bivseg Precidnika?
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, a tko je uvijetovao to?
<Zvonimir> ivoks, samo kratko, javi kad mogu
<ivoks> Mmike: koje?
<Mmike> "to na sto se ti pozivas je referendum o placanju dugova"
<Mmike> Zvonimir, nesto intimno imas s ivoksom? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, islandska vlada i vlade velike britanije i nizozemske su napravile plan vracanja duga velikoj britaniji i nizozemskoj
<ivoks> napravili su prvi plan, islo na referendum, islandjani odbili s >90%
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nema MMFa tu
<ivoks> napravili su drugi plan, islo na referendum, islandjani odbili s ~60%
<Mmike> pardon :)
<ivoks> sad su velika britanija i nizozemska odustale i podnije tuzbu
<ivoks> island nece stat na svoje noge do 2050
<ivoks> s obizrom koliko moraju vratiti novaca
<Mmike> yea
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13029210
<Mmike> srecom, za manje od godine dana je kraj svijeta, pa se ne moraju brinut ;)
<Mmike> citrofit je nesto toliko odvratno
<Mmike> fuj!
<ivoks> 4 milijarde eura se mozda ne cini puno, a li se ne smije zaboraviti da je islandski GDP manji od onog BiH ili Konga
<Mmike> pretakanje iz supljeg u prazno ;)
<ivoks> GDP po glavi je veliki, jako veliki, ali ukupno je 4 milijarde eura za njih puno
<Mmike> ti ne vidis da se ti krediti ne mogu vratit?
<Mmike> nema fakin sanse da se vrate?
<Mmike> znas li ijednu drzavu kojoj je to uspjelo? koja nije duzna nikome nista? 
<ivoks> nema ako se i dalje nastavit financirati kina :)
<ivoks> Zvonimir: ako te nesto muci, pitaj na kanalu
<Mmike> ne kuzim, reicmo, ovo s grckom
<Mmike> zasto se toliko trse da ne ode u banrkot?
<Mmike> sto se desava ako drzava ode u bankrot?
<Mmike> neredi na ulicama?
<Mmike> ljudi nemaju sto za jesti?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa to sve vec imaju
<ivoks> boli ih ku... za to kaj ce se desiti s grckom
<ivoks> ako grcka ode u bankrot, njeni dugovi se otpisuju
<ivoks> sto duznici ne zele
<ivoks> pa onda sipaju jos novaca, u nadi da ce ovi stat na svoje noge i kad-tad vratiti
<ivoks> a ako puste da ode u bankrot, investitori ostaju bez novaca
<Zvonimir> Samo da kažem da mi jučer nije uspjelo ubaciti /home, pa sam ponovo instalirao ispočetka. Hvala na pomoći.
<ivoks> a grcki stanovnici bivaju protjerani iz eurozone (barem), kredibilitet im je nikakav
<ivoks> i vracaju se natrag u srednji vijek
<Mmike> ali, vec jesu u 'srednjem vijeku'
<ivoks> sto i nije lose, ako sve pocnu graditi od pocetka
<ivoks> Zvonimir: nema problema
<Mmike> imaju 'namjestenu' vladu od strane EU koja bas to sto kazes
<Mmike> kakvog to ima smisla?
<Mmike> cije se dupe tu spasava?
<Mmike> sad samo cekam kad ce se to Italiji desiti
<Mmike> spanjolskoj
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> :) veselje
<ivoks> e, i to je drugi problem
<ivoks> jer ako italija i spanjolska odu istim putem, onda su i njemacki i francuska najebale jer nemaju kome vise prodavati
<Mmike> problem je konceptualne prirode, dok se to ne rijesi, nece bit bolje
<ivoks> a onda ode u kujac i kina i sad jer se raspalo najvece trziste na svijetu
<ivoks> i eto rata
<ivoks> a sve pocelo s grckom :)
<ivoks> u biti, sve je pocelo u SAD-u, kada se dolar iz zlata pretvorio u papir
<dodobas> 1930te :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je bilo '60ih ako se ne varam
<Mmike> pocelo je onda kad se bankama dozvoljavalo da stvaraju nesto iz nicega
<Mmike> pazite lika, kak je on sa get/set selections prebacio pakete sa stroja A na stroj B :
<ivoks> banke rade s novcem
<Mmike> root@ded590:~# history | grep sele
<Mmike>  1357  Feb/15 - 16:19:31 dpkg --get-selections > ded590.getsel
<Mmike>  1369  Feb/15 - 16:27:42 dpkg --set-selections < ded590.getsel 
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj rade, stampaju ga? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: banke ne bi mogle radit sranja dok god iz novca stoji zlato
<ivoks> Mmike: pa sto fali get|set-selections?
<Mmike> pa to kaj je na istom stroju to potego :)
<ivoks> mozda je nesto radio izmedju
<ivoks> pa zeli vratiti na stanje koje je bilo
<dodobas> Facing an emerging currency crisis and the imminent danger that the United States would no longer be able to redeem dollars for gold, gold convertibility was finally terminated in 1971 by President Nixon, resulting in the "Nixon shock."
<Mmike> ivoks, mogle bi, dok god ti banka uzme kamatu zato kaj ti je 'posudila' paru 
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_standard
<Mmike> nego
<ivoks> dodobas: tako je
<Mmike> da vas pitam
<Mmike> kad smo vec jako pametni svi
<Mmike> Kakav je vas stav spram Ejlijena?
<Mmike> dal' ih ima uopce, dal' su bili tu, dal' su jos uvijek tu, ... ?
<ivoks> ja mislim da ih vidio nisam, pa ne znam jesu li bili tu, a kamoli jesu li jos uvijek tu
<ivoks> tesko mi je povjerovati da samo na ovom kamenu ima zivota, kad je svemir tako veliko prostranstvo
<jelly> Mmike: ne druze se s budalama
<Mmike> ivoks, a brija da zivimo u simulaciji?
<Mmike> to bi skroz zgodno objasnilo da smo 'sami' na ovom kamenu
<obruT> frenda i mene su oteli jedno ljeto
<jelly> Mmike: neprovjerljivo, i stoga irelevantno
<ivoks> tak nebitno kaj je
<Mmike> jelly, koje?
<ivoks>  conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package
<ivoks> jeb...
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/401019_247209388690993_124705070941426_542455_688807433_n.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: simulacija
<Mmike> jelly, irelevantno je, al' nije bas neprovjerljivo :)
<jelly> brain-in-a-jar teorija
<Mmike> tj, teorestki, we are in simulation :)
<jelly> da, al nemres nist s tim napraviti
<jelly> niti je korisno razmisljati o tome da duge ili kratke pruge
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne vjerujem da im se ne bi vec do sada simulator zbagirao :)
<obruT> e sad, pitanje je jel smo zasebni procesi, threadovi ili sto vec ?
<jelly> kill -9 1
<obruT> SilverSpace: bez brige, segfaultat ces se kad tad :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, tja. mozda ima nacina da izadjes van iz simulacije :)
<Mmike> gledali smo svi 13ti kat, jelda? :)
<jelly> Being John Malkovich
<obruT> jesmo :)
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> briscad
<ivoks> imaju noviju verziju za linux nego li za windows
<Mmike> dos2unix
<Mmike> mrzim windowse
<Mmike> i ljude koji ih koristte
<Mmike> i onda hoce da im nesto radim
<Mmike> kako da dobijem jednostruke navodnike u awku u shellu?
<Mmike> awk '{print "INSERT INTO pornstars (name) VALUES("$0");"}' /tmp/porn.txt
<Mmike> sad ovo VALUES($0) bi moralo biti VALUES('$0')
<ivoks> ja te nis nisam razumio
<ivoks> VALUES("$0")
<ivoks> VALUES($0)
<ivoks> VALUES('$0')
<ivoks> sto tocno zelis od ova tri? :)
<Mmike> ov ozadnje
<Mmike> ovo zadnje
<ivoks> awk "{print \"INSERT INTO pornstars (name) VALUES('$0');\"}"
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> thnx :)
<ivoks> Linić: 12 kuna za litru goriva je granica koja se ne smije prijeći
<ivoks> podsjeca na ono kad je sanader isto rekao za 8kn
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ili ipak ne
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio da se moze uciti iz tudjih gresaka
<ivoks> kak to linic i/ili sanader misle diktirati cijenu goriva kada ona uopce ne ovisi o njima
<ivoks> zambia ima veci gdp od bih
<Mmike> awk '{print "INSERT INTO pornstars (name) VALUES(\x27"$0"\x27);"}' /tmp/porn.txt 
<Mmike> tako
<jelly> '
<jelly> echo "' OR 1 == 1; SELECT * FROM passwords" >> /tmp/porn.txt 
<jelly> ivoks: naravno da ovisi o njima, koliko od tih 12kn ide državi
<jelly> samo, bojim se da taj dio neće dirati
<ivoks> idem posjeti ostatak domacica
<Mmike> jelly, nah, lose :)
<Mmike> sed "s/'/\\\'/g" /tmp/porn.txt | awk '{print "INSERT INTO pornstars (name) VALUES(\x27"$0"\x27);"}' | mysql tubeant_mb
<Mmike> to je bilo, popis teta je u porn.txt
<Mmike> idem lec
<ivoks> ja cu se upucat kako se lose osjecam
<Mmike> ivoks, lec, ne tipkat
<Mmike> ja sam kao danas bio malo bolje
<Mmike> pa sam radio do sad
<Mmike> i sad opet imam temperaturu
<Mmike> neku seriju skini ili nesto
<Mmike> pa gledaj
<ivoks> ja nemam temperaturu
<ivoks> ja kasljem ko sumanut
<ivoks> promuko sam
<ivoks> i, opcenito, se lose osjecam
<ivoks> brijem da sam tek sad dobio upalu pluca
<ivoks> malo prije sam tak kihnuo da me srce bolilo 10ak sekundi
<ivoks> Carnet je deaktivirao domenu microsoft.hr jer registracija za nju nije produžena u skladu s novim Pravilnikom o ustrojstvu i upravljanju vršnom nacionalnom internetskom domenom.
<ivoks> a je i carnet sjebo s tim produzivanjem
<jelly> luzimiri
<SilverSpace> bas su sjebali 
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa radi microsoft.hr...
<Neuromanc> no dobro nema veze...
<ivoks> radi da
<ivoks> ovo je copy-paste s net.hr
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/www.jutarnji.hr/1008087
<obruT> kad vam netko kenja dok ste na biciklu u gradu ... http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=857_1329595961
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi vidio onog kaj ga je sa busom izgurao tj skoro ubio 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> zabranili prodaju ipada u kini
<obruT> SilverSpace: nope
<SilverSpace> obruT: naso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCTokUT-_08
<ivoks> pa nemo's vjerovat
<ivoks> telefon s rezolucijom 1280x800
<ivoks> a laptop s tom rezom ne mogu napraviti
<igustin> iPad3 dolazi s 2048x1536
<ivoks> pazi recenicu:
<ivoks> U potpunosti. I pri tome nije zamjena za tablet, već njegova nadopuna – nedostajuća karika između telefona i tableta kojom Dellov Streak ili bilo koji sličan uređaj nikad nije uspio postati. 
<ivoks> karika izmedju telefona i tableta
<ivoks> sad bi trebali imati telefon, tablet, laptop i 'kariku izmedju telefona i tableta'
<ivoks> dajte ugradite GSM u laptop, dodajte slusalice i zavrsimo s ovim glupostima
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jel netko na iskonu?
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGPZeIq3f4Q :D
<dodobas> ministar Radomir polaže vozački :)
<ivoks> moze pomoc?
<ivoks> jel vam radi www.grad.unizg.hr?
<ivoks> u nekim dijelovima iskona, ne radi
<dodobas> nisam na iskonu, t-com radi
<ivoks> joj taj iskon
<ivoks> jelly: si tu?
<ivoks> jelly-home: ili tu?
<budz0r> ivoks: meni radi
<budz0r> ivoks: napokon su odlucili promjeniti web
<ivoks> da
<budz0r> ivoks: nije los web, samo vidim da su se opet odlucili na neko "trd party" rjesenje
<budz0r> nikako da nauce
<budz0r> opet im netko podvalio
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> da, neki custom cms
<ivoks> made by fer
<budz0r> "QuiltCMS 2.0, http://www.fer.hr/
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> da
<budz0r> ivoks: ja sam ti na iskonu, tocnije carnet.duo
<ivoks> ajde pogledaj ovo
<ivoks> dig @213.191.128.8 www.grad.unizg.hr
<ivoks> par puta
<ivoks> i vidi dobijes li svaki put isto
<budz0r> kaze, ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ivoks> ah, carnet duo
<ivoks> to nije iskon
<budz0r> pomaze li bnet?
<ivoks> ne, problem je samo u iskonu
<ivoks> testirao sam ja vec iz iskon mreze
<ivoks> taj dns vraca razlicite rezultate
<ivoks> vrijeme je da flashnem novi rom na mobitel
<ivoks> jos samo da otkrijem kako prebaciti zip
<ivoks> bez zongliranja s karticom
<ivoks> http://design.canonical.com/2012/02/sound-theme-results/
<ivoks> test
<ivoks> ima li koga?
<ivoks> no?
 * ivoks testira orcu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> novi rom je gore
<ivoks> ali nema google aps
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kemichari
<ivoks> ok, rijeseno
<jelly-home> ivoks: kaj ne valja sa Iskonovim dnsom?! :-)
<ivoks> jelly-home: dig @213.191.128.8 www.grad.unizg.hr
<ivoks> jelly-home: vraca razlicite rezultate
<jelly-home> yep
<jelly-home> koji je ispravan?
<ivoks> www.grad.unizg.hr.	159	IN	CNAME	virtweb.grad.hr.
<ivoks> ovaj s manjim TTL-om
<jelly-home> prijavio sam bug Hubertu pred... 6 mjeseci :-|
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> autor od PowerDNS Recursora
<ivoks> powerdns
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> bas me zanima sto ce biti za 40ak sekundi
<jelly-home> Bert Hubert se zove
<jelly-home> dockan, vec sam flushao i grad.unizg.hr i grad.hr
<ivoks> nije pomoglo
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da je .9 OK
<ivoks> jucer je, navodno, sve bilo ok
<jelly-home> e, to je taj bug.  Negdje kod rekurzije on ulovi bailiwick i pita stare NS-ove za grad.unizg.hr
<jelly-home> koji na zalost odgovaraju
<ivoks> koji su to, sunce im garavo?
<jelly-home> pogledat cu nakon vecere, cca 20 minuta
<ivoks> ok, tnx
<ivoks> riknut cu
<ivoks> fakat mi nije dobro
<jelly-home> idi bre pa se leci
<ivoks> lijecim se vec mjesec dana
<jelly-home> koliko rundi antibiotika
<ivoks> 3
<jelly-home> uf
<ivoks> al sad me napao neki virus
<ivoks> daj ti taj dns rijesi :)
<ivoks> sutra idem vadit krv i opet na rengen
<ivoks> \o/
<lulz87> ej momci jel ima neka procedura otvaranja docx fajlova ?
<jelly-home> 5 sekundi za dump-cache od 500MB
<lulz87> to meni pricas?
<ivoks> kliknes i file se otvori
<jelly-home> lulz87: ne
<lulz87> jel ide sa libreofisom?
<jelly-home> lulz87: trebalo bi 
<jelly-home> a sto je tek ovo: "www.grad.unizg.hr.vanda.com.hr. IN #0 2811 VIA com.hr."
<jelly-home> neciji cudan search
<ivoks> ne bi znao :)
<ivoks> odnio led brodove u srbiji
<ivoks> ne samo brodove, vec cijelo veziste
<ivoks> i ljudi na brodovima
<ivoks> a joj...
<lulz87> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/177707/Carnet-iskljucio-Microsoftovu-domenu-hr.html
<lulz87> lol
<jelly-home> e jesu majstori spori
<jelly-home> ... isto ko i braća im na net.hr
<ivoks> koji?
<jelly-home> ovi s portala
<jelly-home> lulz87: http://www.microsoft.hr/ radi.  http://microsoft.hr/ vjerojatno nikad ni nije radilo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE6QfivYXfI
<jelly-home> e sad učitati 100MB DNS prometa sakupljenog u 30-ak sekundi
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> još kad bi znao kako u wiresharku napraviti najblesaviji substring search po svemu, di bi mi bio kraj
<jelly-home> eth contains "grad"
<ivoks> lol 'joj srbijo, kak cu da odem odavde'
<jelly-home> NS vodoinstalater-beograd.com
<jelly-home> jedan prigodni paket
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> i? nista?
<ivoks> sigurno onaj bjesomar radi probleme
<jelly-home> još filtriram
<jelly-home> nisam ulovio niš korisno, wtf
<jelly-home> ivoks: jebat ga, nakon restarta servisa radi ok, više nemrem reproducirat
<jelly-home> tebi problem riješen ;-)
<ivoks> ok :)
<ivoks> za djecu koja nisu gledala drazena: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWaI_O85CK8
<ivoks> najbolji je smijeh na kraju
<ivoks> bas cujes da se komentator iskreno smije :)
<SilverSpace> imam dvd o Draženu 
<SilverSpace> joj kaj se ovaj compiz krsi
<jelly-home> ivoks: zanimljiva stvar je da serveri za unizg.hr. ne delegiraju upit za "grad.unizg.hr. A" što je s jedne strane logično, a s druge strane se tak stvari ne rade ak imaš customere
<jelly-home> nažalost meni koristan output nisam uspio uloviti
<ivoks> kak mislis ne delegiraju?
<ivoks> aha, kuzim kaj hoces reci
<ivoks> da, ne delegiraju
<jelly-home> lijepo, fino da odgovor
<jelly-home> mislim da još i NS-ove al čemu
<ivoks> vec su moji serveri masteri za njihove
<jelly-home> aha, onda je ok
<ivoks> samo eto, nekad nesto prosvira
<ivoks> a ne znam sto
<ivoks> s moje strane je sve cisto
<jelly-home> ma, taj Iskon ništa ne valja <g>
<jelly-home> (DISCLAIMER: ovo gore je moja osobna sprdačina i ni u kojem smislu ne predstavlja mišljenje ili stav mog poslodavca.  :-D)
<jelly-home> ... već vidim da će neko za X mjeseci ili godina naći taj irclog kad mu se zamjerim
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo vise ne znas tko sa kime ratuje 
<SilverSpace> zabrane patenata 
<ivoks> tko se ovoga sjeca
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ4nVL5QywM
<ivoks> 3:00
<ivoks> Croatia leads the US 25:23
<ivoks> onda i nikad vise :)
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPFr6LCDGjw
<ivoks> tsss... sramote za takve igrace :)
<ivoks> idem off... glava puca
<jelly-home> ajde, naj se zajebavat nego lezi i leci se
<ivoks> pa lezim
<ivoks> cijeli dan sam u krevetu
<jelly-home> hidriraj se i budi u toplom, preznojavanje itd itd
<jelly-home> slaganje HDMI zvuka sa nvidia driverom je znanost
<jelly-home> hotplug ne radi, tv treba konfigurirat i ukljucit u xorg.conf
<jelly-home> i onda se dodje do pulseaudio buga, koji vidi samo prvi hdmi audio u sistemu, a prvi je naravno onaj na ploci
<jelly-home> i onda se iskljuci onboard audio na ploci jer ionako koristim nesto kvalitetniju usb audio kartu, i onda... do tu sam stigao
<jelly-home> na kraju cu popizdit i instalirat windowse sa media centrom
<SilverSpace> Slovenci su namjestili da igraju s Albom i dobili sedam komada
<SilverSpace> kaj su se ovi zajebali
<hbogner> kaj kazete na ovo cudo, jel to valja? http://www.gsmarena.com/t_mobile_move_balance-4389.php
<hbogner> ovaj je bolji/noviji, ali neznam jel ima kod nas i kolika je cjena: http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_u8860_honor-4197.php
<hbogner> ebay je $391.00
<jelly-home> hbogner: koji je pravi proizvodjac?
<hbogner> jelly, huawei
<hbogner> http://android.modaco.com/topic/350153-t-mobile-move-balance-huawei-u8600-spark/
<jelly-home> hbogner: 512MB memorije je malo.
<hbogner> jelly,  znam da je malo, 1600kn kosta
<hbogner> to gledam za curu
<hbogner> ne za sebe
<jelly-home> hbogner: ako cura voli instalirati ljute ptice i ostale papazjanije, to bi joj moglo biti frustrirajuce
<hbogner> ovo bi joj bio prvi smartfon :D
<jelly-home> moja chacha ima 512MB ko fol, nakon pocetne konfiguracije slobodno je manje od pol
<jelly-home> i sorry, nije toliko bitan RAM, nego interni flash 
<hbogner> i treba joj novi jedino jer se starti raspada, pa reko ...
<jelly-home> RAMa je 512, bar meni, dosta
<hbogner> osim ako ga rootam, onda moze i na karticu aplikacija
<jelly-home> a znas li da se moze rootati?
<hbogner> neznam, to je problem :D
<jelly-home> etojeli
<hbogner> http://www.pcchip.hr/recenzija/huawei-honor-u8860/ ovaj je "malo" bolji, ali nepoznato stanje kod nas
<jelly-home> ja sam cekao 6 mjeseci na firmver koji kuzi hrvatski busy signal
<jelly-home> tak je to kad kupis jeftiniji model za azijsko trziste ;-)
<jelly-home> ymmv, caveat emptor, etc etc
<hbogner> eto kazeu na netu da su ga rootali sa SuperOneClick.
<jelly-home> a jel kazu na njuskalu da ima isti model samo za hrvatsku?
<hbogner> na njuskalu nema tog modela, samo t-mobile ducan
<hbogner> http://www.t-mobile.hr/2/20-30-01-11-00.asp?sifra=T-MOVEBALANCE
<jelly-home> to je ok, bitno da ima firmver ;-)
<hbogner> a vidjet jos sutra/prekosutra jel joj se svidja :D
<SilverSpace> kaj si zgresio :)
<hbogner> ma crkava joj stari mob, a ja sam puno zgrijesio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/game_of_thrones
<hbogner> ovo treba poslat kao anti-acta letak
<hbogner> to je u "ameriki" kako je tek kod nas
<hbogner> cekaj 2 godine pa onda kupia
<jelly-home> pih, neki lik je registrirao nickname burek a tak se zove moj bot
<hbogner> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/carnet-iskljucio-microsofthr/114229.aspx
<jelly-home> [15:21] <ivoks> Carnet je deaktivirao domenu microsoft.hr jer registracija za nju nije produžena u skladu s novim Pravilnikom o ustrojstvu i upravljanju vršnom nacionalnom internetskom domenom. <ivoks> ovo je copy-paste s net.hr
<jelly-home> [20:17] <lulz87> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/177707/Carnet-iskljucio-Microsoftovu-domenu-hr.html
<jelly-home> [22:09] <hbogner> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/carnet-iskljucio-microsofthr/114229.aspx
<jelly-home> hbogner: kasniš!
<hbogner> jelly-home, nevisim cjeli dan na kanalu pa neznam sev sto se dogadja, a nekako ni logovi nerade, bar kad sam zadnji put gledao
<hbogner> ali ponavlčjanje je majka znanja :D
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-21
<Mmike> mrtabv
 * dodobas oživljava Mmike 
<dodobas> there you go
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lijepo od tebe :)
<hbogner> IT's ALIVEEEE
<hbogner> we are all doomed now, what have you done dodobas 
<Mmike> how do I force rotation of syslog/
<hbogner> ah i ti sve upropastis mike, trebao si se oglasit ko frankenstajn
<dodobas> a dajte... i tako ce uskoro smak svijeta jos malo
<obruT> ne znam jel se vec vide ti vanzemaljski brodovi ili ne...
<obruT> http://english.pravda.ru/science/mysteries/22-12-2010/116314-giant_spaceships-0/
<Neuromanc> novinari...
<Neuromanc> Zbog trenutnog stanja i brojnih poskupljenja, dio vozača odlučuje se na drastične poteze, pa u svoja vozila ulijevaju loživo ulje, koje je još uvijek znatno jeftinije od benzina.
<Neuromanc> bas me zanima koliko bi vozio auto u koji je nasipana loza umjesto benzina...
<hbogner> Neuromanc, neki ruski vojni kamion
<SilverSpace> kazne za lozivo ulje u autu su ogromne 
<hbogner> koji je raqdjen da vozi i na jestivo ulje i na kerozin :D
<SilverSpace> ili plavi dizel
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2012/02/20/0876006.html
<Neuromanc> silver ako netko lozu natoci u benzinca sam se kaznio:)
<Neuromanc> loza je dizel
<Neuromanc> idioti novinarski pisu o loz ulju i benzinu...
<dodobas> zato treba kupiti wartburga, to ide i na one nusprodukte proizvodnje benzina i nafte... koji se inace pale...
<dodobas> i samo u prvu brzinu i rikverc s kvačilom... sve ostalo bez kvačila :)
<hbogner> he he he
<Neuromanc> wartburg limuzina najduza masina
<Neuromanc> pet meteri lima 6 meteri dima
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: #define rotation
<Mmike> ono sto logrotate odradi
<Mmike> nasao sam
<Mmike> u /etc/cron.daily/syslogpimpek
<Mmike> tu skriptu treba pokrenuti 
<Mmike> to je debian5
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se zna sto o prijenosima f1?
<Mmike> u biti, sale, jesi tu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nastavlja se dalje
<SilverSpace> bar su tako rekli 
<SilverSpace> samo kak mi se cini bez komentatora :)
<Mmike> pa dobro, nije da je jejgovic bio nesto turbo super komentator
<Mmike> svaka cast covjeku na kolicini informacija s kojima raspolaze
<Mmike> al' je los
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/policija-uhitila-mladica-prosjacio-jer-ne-moze-naci-posao-niti-s-dvije-diplome/600304.aspx
<ivoks> a zamisli, neki bez diplome zgrcu milijone
<ivoks> evo, ja, bez diplome, sam bas jednom ferovcu koji ima diplomu i bavi se informatikom zamalo rekao da je tup ko stup
<Mmike> pa, ja to cesto kazem ljudima
<Mmike> sam sto nemam pojma dal' imaju diplomu ili ne
<ivoks> pa diploma nije dokaz nicega
<Mmike> je, upornosti
<ivoks> osim da si barem 4 godine sjedio
<ivoks> umjesto da si radio :)
<Mmike> upravo to, bio uporan
<obruT> upornosti ili snalazljivosti
<Mmike> naobrazba ovisi samo o tebi samom
<Mmike> meni malo krivo sto nemam fux, neke stvari bi bilo lakse progurati
<ivoks> fakulteti su samo prilike za one koji ih pohadjaju
<ivoks> meni super kaj sam isao na gradjevinu i nisam zavrsio
<Mmike> al' sve sto znam zna m
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> tko bi mi dao 60 strojeva da se igram :)
<Mmike> kak nisi?1 :)
<ivoks> moram diplomski jos napisati
<Mmike> pa to ti je k'o da jesi :)
<SilverSpace> hebga diploma dosta znaci 
<ivoks> znaci u socijalistickim poduzecima
<SilverSpace> kaj god govorili vi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i sad i sad
<ivoks> mene nitko nije trazio diplomu, niti pitao za skolu kad sam pregovarao s canonicalom
<SilverSpace> tko trazi posao
<ivoks> boli ih neka kita za to...
<SilverSpace> za poduzetnistvo ne ali tko trazi posao da
<SilverSpace> i za napredovanje u poslu
<dodobas> pa e... ali je to samo formalnost...
<dodobas> kriterij kojim ce te odbiti...
<dodobas> trebas diplomu građevine da bi vozio tačke po gradilistu
<ivoks> postoje neka zanimanja za koje je potrebna naobrazba, slazem se
<ivoks> npr... voditelj gradilista ne mozes biti ako nemas diplomu
<ivoks> al, otkrit cu ti jednu tajnu iz prakse
<ivoks> gradilistima obicno upravlja ekipa koja nije zavrsila faks
<ivoks> jer ovi s faksa pojma o pojmu nemaju
<ivoks> i njih se postavlja samo zato da potpisu papire
<ivoks> i imaju nize place
<ivoks> nije tako svuda, ali je u velikom broju slucajeva
<ivoks> treba im 2-3 godine da se ufuraju
<ivoks> i onda imaju vec 30
<ivoks> dok ekipa iz srednje gradjevinske sa 25 zna vise nego ce oni znati sa 40
<ivoks> jer na faksu se uce gluposti
<ivoks> ja sam sam sebi bio smijesan na praksi...
<SilverSpace> kad tad ce ti trebati(ne tebi) diploma za napredovanje kad se izricito trazi u poslu
<SilverSpace> to je jos uvijek kod nas
<ivoks> SilverSpace: samo u socijalisticki uredjenim poduzecima
<ivoks> srecom, sve ih je manje
<ivoks> ako znas posao i mozes firmi osigurati vecu zaradu, gurnut ce te naprijed u roku keks
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> ako si u normalnoj firmi
<Mmike> ja sam u siemensu posao dobio bez diplome
<Mmike> i imao vecu placu neko dipl. ingovi
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa naravno
<Mmike> stovise, kad mi na razgovoru za posao pocnu s diplomama onda sam nekako siguran da bas i nebih radio tamo
<Mmike> k'o pbz, recimo :) 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ako te pitaju diplomu i neke sprance, trebaju uredskog stakora
<ivoks> ako te pitaju da sjednes i pokazes sto znas, onda trebaju znanje
<ivoks> i novci nisu problem
<Mmike> a gle, ovisi
<SilverSpace> novci su uvijek problem
<Mmike> recimo, mene su par puta zvali u srce
<Mmike> i onda je uvijek zapelo na tome da ne mogu imati vecu platu od 5k kuna
<ivoks> pa to je drzavna institucija - nema love
<Mmike> jer bez faksa ne mogu imati koeficijent
<Mmike> pa nije bas da nema love
<Mmike> znam ekipu koja radi u srcu i ima i po 12-13k kuna placu
<ivoks> drzavne (socijalisticke) institucije se jos vode po tim koeficijentima
<ivoks> i drzavne firme, naravno
<ivoks> jer je takav zakon
<SilverSpace> ne vrednuje se znanje i efikasnost
<SilverSpace> nego samo statut firme
<SilverSpace> koji je ostavstina socijalizma
<SilverSpace> ucitelji u skoli i njihovo vrednovanje rada su sranje
<SilverSpace> u sestrinoj skoli ima ucitelja kojima ne bi dao da pasu ovce jer bi ih pogubili a ne da dijecu uce
<ivoks> jelly: cini se da je bjesomar davao lazne podatke jucer
<jelly> Mmike: ak te smeta ona custom savelog skripta, na lenny mozes bez problema staviti rsyslog i vozi sa logrotate
<Mmike> jelly, ne smeta - sam nisam znao di je - sad znam :)
 * Mmike se sjeca kad je elc haknuo bjesomara :)
 * jelly se sjeca kad je elcu radio email e@hr
<ivoks> elca sam zadnji put vidio prije par godina
 * Mmike je isto imao mike@hr jedno vrijeme :)
<Mmike> dok ico nije dobio po prstima :)
<Mmike> ja elca vidim povremeno
<ivoks> hr.			14400	IN	MX	5 alpha.carnet.hr.
<ivoks> to je jos uvijek moguce :)
<jelly> jos postoji
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, tamo bilo slozeno :)
<ivoks> nisam znao da to jos postoji
<jelly> a nes ti problema haknuti stroj koji odrzava neko iz srca
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ajmo mail na postmaster@hr 'je li bi mogao ja ivoks@hr'? :)
<ivoks> to bi bilo fora... samo redirect...
<jelly> to bi naplatjivao 10000kn
<jelly> i onda ti taj mail nigdje ne radi jer nema tocku
<jelly> pa glupi validatori misle da domena nije dobra
<SilverSpace> pih prije mi paket iz kine stigne nego iz hr
<SilverSpace> nesposobni hrvati
<ivoks> treba pecate lupati
<ivoks> pa kina je brze popisala stanovnistvo od nas
<ivoks> pa si ti misli
<dodobas> to se uvijek svede na ... hebate ako ce biti digitalno, sto cemo mi raditi iducih godinu dana
<dodobas> ovako treba vojska prepisivaca...
<dodobas> digitalizatora...
<dodobas> kontrolora...
<ivoks> pa kontrola kontrolora
<ivoks> pa vijece kontrolora
<dodobas> umjesto da su svakom popisivacu dali laptop i MDB bazu u koju bi punili podatke
<ivoks> i na kraju drzavna agencija za popis i kontrolu
<ivoks> kojom upravlja ministar, koji je na godisnjem
<dodobas> a vanjska agencija da popis i kontrolu
<dodobas> pa strani revizori kontrole 
<ivoks> znas koji je jedan od velikih faktora u svemu tome
<ivoks> i to nam je naslijedje socijalizma
<dodobas> PDV :D
<ivoks> a to je nepovjerenje
<ivoks> nitko nikome nista ne vjeruje
<ivoks> zato moras donijeti 35 papira za svaku glupost
<ivoks> jer ako doneses 34, onda sigurno nesto skrivas
<ivoks> pa nam je tako i 'zeleni val' cudo
<ivoks> a u biti bi trebao biti praksa
<ivoks> jer, ako tebi treba zeleno cijelo vrijeme, onda sigurno nesto muljas
<ivoks> jer ako si si kupio neki auto, onda sigurno nesto muljas
<ivoks> ako imas, a drugi nemaju, onda sigurno nesto muljas
<ivoks> i tak sve, cijelo drustvo
<ivoks> joj, idem se svadjat IRL
<dodobas> ivoks: jos si u bolinci ?
<Mmike> mdb bazu
<Mmike> jel' ti zelis cijanid da ti u rucak stavim danas?
<Mmike> mdb bazu!
<dodobas> tako je MDB bazu :P
<dodobas> koju ureduju preko onog libreoffice-base sucelja :)
<Mmike> bljak
<dodobas> ili jos bolje... sve pisu u CSV datoteke koje koriste razlicite separatore u istoj liniji :)
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> onaj sharkoon je super
<Mmike> za diskove
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobro jutro
<Mmike> i jos ima usb hub napred!
<SilverSpace> a za sd karticu utor
<SilverSpace> steta kaj lan ne radi na ubuntu
<Mmike> moj nema lan ustek
<Mmike> koliko vidim
<Mmike> jos da esata karticu upiknem
<Mmike> pa da kopiram s vise od smijesnih 30 MB/sec
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da tvoj je slabiji model ja uzeo sa lan jer sam se ponadao da radi u ubuntu
<SilverSpace> http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=de/node/1264
<SilverSpace> na win to super radi
<jelly> SilverSpace: kad tad ce nauciti da se prvo googla model uredjaja i linux, dobro pregledaju rezultati, i onda kupuje hardver, ako treba radit na linuxu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja naucio :)
<SilverSpace> hm hm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340028
<Mmike> ides, kak se ova barakuda grije
<jelly> al se vrti sve u 16
<jelly> napravljeno da stoji u serverskoj sali pod kvalitetnim hladjenjem
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisam siguran bas da je ovo serversha
<Mmike> 250GB
<Mmike> ivoks je nesto rantao protiv tih diskova davno
<Mmike> btw, ti si reko , jelly , da kroz sharkona mogu do diskova ?
<Mmike> root@buntor ~# hdparm -I /dev/sdd
<Mmike> /dev/sdd:
<Mmike>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange
<jelly> Mmike: usb ili sata?
<jelly> Mmike: probaj hdsentinel.
<SilverSpace> poceo mi disk hrustati
<SilverSpace> prije se nije tako cuo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni vidi usb spojen
<Mmike> jelly, usb
<Mmike> jelly, sata nemam jos, moram upiknut sata usteknicu u PCi slot
<Mmike> kupio neku za 70 kuna
<Mmike> vidjet cemo jel' sta valja?
<jelly> ja sam uzeo onu za 95kn da ne bude najjefitinija
<jelly> ... eSATA usteknicu mnijem?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> a mozda je i ova 90
<Mmike> 86.1 s pdvom
<Mmike> tko ce znat
<Mmike> ugl, ustekam malo kasnije
<Mmike> pa javim
<Mmike> jel' se moze nekako rsyncu rec da ne koristi ssh/scp
<Mmike> aha, moze, tak da dignem rsync server
<Mmike> nj
<jelly> rsync://host/servicename/... ili host::servicename/...
<Mmike> al' moram rsyncd imati s druge strane, right?
<jelly> right
<igustin> ajde, ljudi, iako još nema CFP-a vani, slobodno submitajte teme za DC2012, već ima dosta prijava
<igustin> Mmike: ^^ to se (i) tebe tiče
<igustin> Mmike: ne želim čuti izgovore, makar se ticali svatova :P :D
 * Mmike gleda igustina s upitnicima oko glave
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> kad je to?
<jelly> di je DC2012
<Mmike> tj, kad je cluc?
<jelly> cek... DC = dors/cluc?
<igustin> Mmike: baratamo s neslužbenim datumima 9.-11. 5.
<jelly> meh
<igustin> jelly: yes
<jelly> ja mislio Debconf
<igustin> jelly: što meh? a ti? ne sjećam se da si ikad išta pričao na DC...? ;)
<jelly> meh, as in, meh
<jelly> nisam bio na tome zadnjih 10 godina
<SilverSpace> zanimljivih stvari ima taj http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=de/overview/15
<Mmike> igustin, njah, dajte to prebacite iza malo :)
<Mmike> Gostuje Mujo na TV-u:
<Mmike> - Dakle, Mujo, vi ste pjesnik?
<Mmike> - Da, ja sam pjesnik!
<Mmike> - Amater? - pita voditelj.
<Mmike> - A mater nije, ona je domaćica, oko vrta i tako to...
<ivoks> Mmike: protiv barakuda? nikad
<Mmike> da, da, protiv tih 
<Mmike> sjecam te se
<Mmike> nemoj da logove moram cokat :)
<Mmike> lik ima 4 Gb rama u stroju
<Mmike> raspada mu se isti
<Mmike> kaze mu fino 'de jos rama'
<Mmike> ne, on nece
<Mmike> 'izvolite tjunat'
<SilverSpace> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MwaLVruIQhg/T0EDFnrnTLI/AAAAAAAAEt0/LVnDA00Qq-g/w386/%D0%9F%D0%A0%D0%AB%D0%93%D0%90%D0%95%D0%A2.gif
<Mmike> is ad ima innodb_buffere na 512 MB i max 384 apacheta i sajtovi mu se tele i sad opet nije zadovoljan
<Mmike> a baza mu je cijela 12 GB velika! :)
<Mmike> i ima oko 200njak sajtova na boxu
<ivoks> isssssssssssss
<ivoks> koje je windows govno
<ivoks> i office 2010
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, barakunde ja preferiram
<ivoks> Mmike: svadjali smo se oko samsung diskova za ubuntu-hr - ja sam inzistirao na barakudama
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> to je drugo
<Mmike> znam da si rekao da su bakarude super
<Mmike> i onda sam ja erkao da ja imam doma jdnu i da je taktak
<Mmike> i onda si ti rekao da ta serija je smece
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> rekao sam da su AS serije smece
<ivoks> sto nisu barakude :)
<Mmike> jelly, SilverSpace, kak sad izvadim disk iz ovog van? samo ga iscupam, ili prije toga ugasim uredjaj?
<ivoks> osim ako nije bila rijec o 250GB disku
<ivoks> jer 250GB diskovi su svi smece, od svih proizvodjaca
<ivoks> i 240
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> i 300
<ivoks> i sve do 500
<Mmike> heh :)
<jelly> Mmike: eject /dev/sdd, cekaj da se spindowna, izvadi
<ivoks> dakle, klijent si instalirao windows 7
<ivoks> stavio gore office 2010
<jelly> Mmike: ili ekvivalent u gnomuši/kdeu
<ivoks> i sve super
<ivoks> i zove danas da im nestalo pola fajlova na serveru
<Mmike> cek, moram umountat prvo
<Mmike> aha, ne moram
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> Mmike: eject ć€ ga i umountat 
<ivoks> a ovom, koji je instalirao 2010, pokrenuo se neki sharepoint klijent
<ivoks> i odlucio 'sinkronizirati' server za offiline use
<jelly> moram maknit euro sa AltGr e
<ivoks> napravio je to tako da je prebacio fileove sa servera na lokalni stroj
<Mmike> nda, eject je umountao al' nije spindownao
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, treba znat instalirat office
<Mmike> nije sam tak :)
<Mmike> kao sto se vidi iz prilozenog
<ivoks> covjek je inace vjest s racunalima
<Mmike> instalirao je sharepoint kufer
<Mmike> koji mu ne treba, ocito
<Mmike> i koji usere stvar
<Mmike> imam ja isto jednog snalazljivog s racunalima
<Mmike> koji next-next-next instalira sve
<jelly> sharepoint je izvrsna ideja, ali za koristenje je grozan.  Radi se o frameworku koji moras izucavati godinu dana i imati developera koji ce se samo tim bavit
<jelly> nema sanse da ce user sam sebi nes slozit kao wiki
<ivoks> ma ovo na kraju nije ni sharepoint
<ivoks> vec 'offline files'
<Mmike> o kako mrzsim firefox
<Mmike> jebo ih browser
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDjJKOmY6ZU
<Mmike> hm, /proc/pid/oom_adj
<Mmike> tu se moze reci oom killeru sto da radi i kako da radi
<SilverSpace> fuck notifykacija i skripte 
<SilverSpace> sad su me naljutile
<SilverSpace> kemijanje bezveze 
<SilverSpace> fuck
<ivoks> lopovski tcom
<ivoks> obruT: pa tuzit cu ti firmu :)
<ivoks> dedi i baki racunali maxadsl flat rate za svaku vikendicu
<ivoks> ovi jadni placaju jer misle da je telefon skup
<ivoks> eto, apple usro cups
<jelly-home> opet?
<ivoks> http://www.unixmen.com/201202-apple-orphans-linux-cups-features-handicaps-open-source-printing/
<jelly-home> can you spell fork
<ivoks> izbacuju postscript
<ivoks> pa mislim. debili.
<ivoks> i izbacuju cups browsing
<ivoks> moroni.
<ivoks> The auto cups queue will now require that Avahi is present on both servers- at host and printer.
<ivoks> Mmike: gle, avahi :) ^
<jelly-home> @#%^ avahi
<ivoks> pa sve ovo i nije tako lose, ako uspije
<ivoks> i avahi sam po sebi nije los
<ivoks> on samo oglasava dostupnost servisa
<ivoks> ono sto je problem kod ovoga, a to jos nitko nije spomenuo
<ivoks> je da je zeroconf u direktnoj koliziji sa 'uobicajenim' nacinom postavljanja active directorya
<jelly-home> .local
<jelly-home> to se zna
<ivoks> sto znaci, ako ti je dns na windows stroju, linux strojevi nece vise moci izbrovsati cups server
<ivoks> naravno da se zna
<ivoks> ali to do sad nije utjecalo na cups
<jelly-home> al AD domena ti je obicno .burek.local, pa se da sredit da to radi
<jelly-home> (mislim, dns domena, ne DOMAIN)
<ivoks> dok god zavrsava sa .local, nije dobro
<jelly-home> nije problem iskrumpirati NSS da za x.local ide na mdns, a za y.domena.local na DNS
<ivoks> al to je heklanje po nsswitchu
<ivoks> ne zelim to raditi; to mora raditi po defaultu
<jelly-home> po defaultu nemas AD
<ivoks> ali imam laptop
<ivoks> s kojim idem kod raznih klijenata
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> ti onda znas i sloziti nsswitch.conf!
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> doduse terbalo bi pogledati kak to OSX rjesava
<jelly-home> sigurno ljudi imaju Macove u AD-u negdje
<ivoks> pa mogu imati
<ivoks> strojevi rade
<ivoks> ali ne radi sve za sto se koristi .local
<ivoks> itunes broadcasting i slicno
<ivoks> ubuntu koristi .local na isti nacin kao i osx
<ivoks> ne znam kak se fedora ponasa
<jelly-home> to je apple ujebo kod specifikacije zeroconfa
<ivoks> pa... namjerno
<jelly-home> nisam siguran da je namjerno
<ivoks> jer .local niti nije definiran
<ivoks> oni i microsoft imaju razlicite specifikacije
<ivoks> a ietf se pravi blesav
<jelly-home> nebitno sto nije, guglas i razmisljas unaprijed prije nego pustis specku u pogon
<jelly-home> ovdje je MS bio prvi, i sto je tu je
<ivoks> Apple's Multicast DNS (mDNS) is an open specification, while Microsoft's Link-local Multicast Name Resolution (LLMNR) is little used and the specification is not an IETF standards track publication. The latter was published as informational RFC 4795.
<ivoks> je li bio prvi
<jelly-home> llmnr nema veze sa .local
<jelly-home> to je u njihovoj dokumentaciji i preporucenom setupu, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<ivoks> ;)
<ivoks> btw... vidjeh ovo u zivo
<ivoks> normalni android telefon
<ivoks> ukopcas u dock i bam, ubuntu na ekranu
<ivoks> mozes pristupati android programima
<ivoks> mozes koristiti unity kao i na obicnom ubuntuu
<ivoks> imas i libreoffice
<SilverSpace> hm zgodno
<ivoks> prezgodno
<ivoks> ja sam se iznenadio kako glatko radi
<ivoks> ko da je jaci stroj
<ivoks> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/373024/canonical-puts-ubuntu-on-android-smartphones
<ivoks> it's all over the internet :)
<SilverSpace> hebo ih skripta kemijaju bezveze za notifikaciju mpd 
<SilverSpace> kad ja to napravio u dva reda
<SilverSpace> ivoks: gledas tekmu
<SilverSpace> 0:2
<SilverSpace> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407347_3215923312951_1112372477_33228303_211217018_n.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> megalol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ivoks> hahaha
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-22
<ivoks> http://hwraid.le-vert.net/wiki/DebianPackages
<ivoks> ako nekome zatreba :)
<ivoks> i donirajte covjeku ako koristite :)
<jelly> hpacucli mu je bar 2 godine sttar
<jelly> ii  hpacucli        8.50-6.0.3-3            HP Command Line Array Configuration Utility
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://osvdb.org/show/osvdb/79399
<ivoks> The vendor has discontinued this product and therefore has no patch or upgrade that mitigates this problem. It is recommended that an alternate hardware be used in its place.
<jelly> alzo, ne vidim nigdje u /usr/share/doc/hpacucli/copyright da je HP dozvolio redistribuciju 
<jelly> ivoks: ne bi ja koristio taj repo, ko zna sta jos ima unutra i koliko je staro
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ti se smijes, a tu se potice piratluk!!
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ajd poklikaj kucne brojeve :) http://openstreetbugs.schokokeks.org/?zoom=17&lat=45.80082&lon=15.90649&layers=B00
<dodobas> pa ih ja ili netko drugi kasnije unese :)
<SilverSpace> ha sredio notifikaciju za mpd
<SilverSpace> zakon je ncmpcpp
<drj_cro> ivoks: si tu?
<chaky|work> igustin: a sto ti tocno treba?
<chaky|work> ako mogu kako pomoci :)
<igustin> chaky: niš posebno, klasika - update IP-a preko DynDNS-a
<igustin> radi mi svagdje, samo na tom jednom ne, jedini takav ADSL model
<igustin> ručni update radi, automatski ne
<civija> igustin: koji model?
<igustin> Thomson TG782
<igustin> na dyn.com logu nema uopće tragova ni pokušaja updatea
<civija> ako se dobro sjecam meni je to bilo na jednom modelu ali se ne sjecam na kojem tocno
<civija> morao sam spustiti neke postavke vezane za firewall da bi radilo
<civija> glupo ali nije htjelo nikako drugacije
<igustin> ja pitao T-Com ima li kakva firewall postavka koja može smetati
<igustin> "ne, nema"
<civija> ako se ne varam t-com po defaultu filtrira icmp promet
<civija> pa ga mozda i to nesto jebe
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, poklikam, al' neki drugi dan
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da opet imam temperaturetinu
<igustin> civija: a moguće, najbolje da probam pogasiti, bez obzira na spiku T-Com helpdeska
<ivoks> drj_cro: sad jedam
<ivoks> sesam
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/116ba41046b33668bc59acc47a3a19ee
<SilverSpace> ljepi je nas zadnji goli bio http://is.gd/6GMWaM
<SilverSpace> gol*
<ivoks> uf, poreza
<ivoks> da, ja sam propustio taj gol
<ivoks> moji doma su htjeli gledati ligu prvaka
<ivoks> zbljuv
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uh danas doslo hrpetinu nadogradnje
<ivoks> odredjeni ministar je odredjenoj drzavnoj instituciji rekao da su zadnji put web osvjezili 2006. godine
<ivoks> iako je web pun vijesti na kojima pise datum iz 2012. i 2011.
<ivoks> al eto, on je vidio sliku koja je slikana 2006.
<ivoks> vjerujem kako ga smeta slika bivseg ministra
<ivoks> ah da
<ivoks> to je sigurno to
<ivoks> bivsi ministar i bivsi predsjednik
<ivoks> ajmo, treba sve slike zamijeniti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> imam glupi bug
<SilverSpace> necu mi se svaki puta dic x
<ivoks> ponovno '41 i '45 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ako nesto bacim u screen vise mi ne radi ssh autorizacija na server
<ivoks> tko zna kaj si si ti slozio na serveru
<ivoks> sigurno si stavio screen kao login shell
<chaky> igustin: upravo to sto si spomenuo, na jednom modelu nece. Imao sam slucaj proslog ljeta, rucno radi update, a automatski nece. Nije mi se dalo zajebavati s time, pa sam korisniku stavio ddclient.
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RbWE6qF7pIM#!
<igustin> chaky: upravo radim to isto ;)
<ivoks> ja sam odustao od dyndnsa
<ivoks> i slicnih
<SilverSpace> moze li se pri startanju osa pokrenut screen nesto 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zapamti jednom za uvijek
<ivoks> NA LINUXU SE SVE MOZE
<ivoks> ako nesto ne mozes, onda nisi dovoljno istrazivao i/ili kodirao
<ivoks> i bas kad sam popljuvao dyndns, dobijem:
<SilverSpace> hm ne onda mi ne radi ssh authorized_keys
<ivoks> Unused hosts are removed from our system if no updates are made within 30
<ivoks> days.  This policy helps insure we have no stale DNS records and release
<ivoks> unused names back to active users.
<jelly-home> hmha, 20 ljudi sa Sljemena dobilo mononukleozu
<ivoks> sa sljemena?
<ivoks> radio sljeme ili kaj
<SilverSpace> sikjanje
<ivoks> microsoft place da motorola previse naplacuje svoje patente
<ivoks> zajedno s appleom
<ivoks> kak drugima to nije problem? :D
<ivoks> (drugim, puno manjim kompanijama)
<SilverSpace> kemijam i na kraju dodem do zida jer bi mi se trebala mapa zvati http://nesto* a to ne moze
<SilverSpace> dobre slike https://picasaweb.google.com/102405778909406127030/Logarska
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ova zadnja :)
<ivoks> ovi mljekari me blokiraju
<ivoks> ne mogu do ureda
<ivoks> i nema vise flasha za linux
<igustin> ovo za flash su se isto izborili mljekari? :)
<ivoks> mljekari se bore samo za nerad
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: bili su svi na snjeznoj kraljici i vjerojatno pili vodu negdje
<ivoks> divno
<ivoks> i skijasi?
<jelly-home> pretpostavlja se iz izvora zaprljanog misjom kakom
<jelly-home> izvora/potoka/neceg
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/flightgear-260-released-with-massive.html
<ivoks> zato vozim ford: http://www.torquenews.com/1075/fords-open-source-openxc-platform-gateway-future-high-tech-car-gizmos
<jelly-home> heh
<hbogner> hrt1 opet acta 
<SilverSpace> koga akta
<MmikeDOMA> ssh kroz mc je drek
<sale> MmikeDOMA: procurili ti passwordi :-) http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/02/22/youporn-password-download/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-23
<ivoks> pa dakle, taj novi ministar zdravstva je veci egoist i od samog primorca
<ivoks> koji vrag je s tim doktorima
<ivoks> kod nas ljudi ne shvacaju pojam javne sluzbe
<ivoks> oni misle kako je to servis za promicanje vlastitog imena, prezimena i slike :)
<igustin> ivoks: Å¡to je bilo?
<jelly> ivoks: pa razmisli, koji profil ljudi ce se htjeti baviti politikom umjesto/nakon medicine
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> propali medicinari
<SilverSpace> zamisli da ti je doktor onaj slavonac buric bajsic ili kak se vec zove
<Mmike> ok, nasao sam bed sa sharkonom
<Mmike> minimalan, al' je bed :)
<Mmike> nema poklopac nikakav pa prasina pada u onu rupu, pa pretpostavljam da bi to mogao biti issue nakon par mjeseci sto macke skacu oko toga/njega
<SilverSpace> meni je disk stalno unutra
<SilverSpace> ali kaj je je mogli su skroz poklopac zatvoriti
<jelly> onu 2.5" rupu?
<jelly> eh
<jelly> to bi zahtijevalo jos jedan komad zice/opruge i kompleksniju otvaralicu
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ne
<Mmike> jelly, sam rupa opce nije trebala postojat
<jelly> kak bi inace znao di gurnut manji disk!
<Mmike> tja, ima smisla :)
<Mmike> sale, ping
<SilverSpace> danas opet hokej
<obruT> jebemti avahi i sve te "pametne" demone, sjebo me mjesecima nakon slaganja sustava...
<obruT> obicno to deinstaliram odmah, ali ovdje sam zaboravo killnut daemon :P
<dodobas> obruT: zasto ?
<obruT> sto zasto ? zasto su bezveze ? zato sto se pravi pametan pa misli da kad ja dignem rucno interface da doticni ne treba biti gore pa ga ugasi i tako to
<obruT> a digo se nakon sto dhcp client nije mogo dobit adresu... inace se ne dize
<obruT> mali glitch u mrezi i doticni postane serif na stroju
<dodobas> pa e, nema mreze, ja sam mreza...
<obruT> onda mreza dodje, ja dignem pravi interfejs ovaj ga spusti dolje :P
<dodobas> i dalje ne kuzim
<obruT> naravno interfejs preko kojeg se spajam na taj komp, odem gore do kolege na konzolu, dignem interfejs, vratim se za svoj komp, ne radi... koju kitu, dodjem gore, ono nema adrese :P
<obruT> tebe ne zivcira kad je neki daemon pametan pa ti gasi stvari koje si ti rucno digao jer to kao ne treba ?
<dodobas> pa jesi imao mrezu ?
<obruT> kad sam rucno dignuo interfejs, jesam
<obruT> radilo, pinganje sve super... za dvije minute prestalo radit jer je avahi taj interfejs spustio
<obruT> uglavnom, ubio sam avahi, deinstalirao sve sto sam mogao vezano uz njega i sad sve radi kak treba :P
<Mmike> da, avahi je drek, slazem se :)
<obruT> samo po sebi nije los koncept i ideja, ali je lose kad ti daemoni sami zakljuce sto je najbolje za korisnika :P
<obruT> ajd jos da mi je networkmanager spustio mrezni interface, ali avahi...
<SilverSpace> bemti ruter koju kitu me zajebava
<SilverSpace> jos kazu da su ispravili problem 
<SilverSpace> Fix the problem that LAN ports get the IP address assigned to WAN port
<SilverSpace> moju kitu su ispravili
<SilverSpace> opet ne dobije wan ip i puca veza
<igustin> obruT: zloupotrijebit ću te... ;)
<SilverSpace> moram lan kabel iskopcat i opet ukopcati
<igustin> obruT: ...jer ovi na T-Com helpdesku su (uglavnom) mutavi
<igustin> obruT: da li T-Com ADSL firewall filtira samo dolazni ili i odlazni promet?
<obruT> igustin: zdrav razum mi govori da samo dolazni
<igustin> obruT: tako sam i ja držao, ali više nisam bio siguran :/
<obruT> mislim, ne znam kakvi bi to trebali biti rulovi
<hurtigbuffer> <ahu> 'Mir gefällt auch das norwegische Wort für "cache": "hurtigbuffer"'
<hurtigbuffer> <ahu> we should get a hurtigbuffer in powerdns
<hurtigbuffer> obruT: recimo, na Iskonu se filtrira odlazni prema tcp *:25, tak da windoze botnet masine ne mogu direktno spammat
<hurtigbuffer> pusta se :25 jedino prema domacim rangevima
<hurtigbuffer> ak oces legitimno slat mail prek svog servera, -> submission (587)
<obruT> hurtigbuffer: to su kod nas htjeli uvest pa je bila jebena pobuna korisnika
<hurtigbuffer> onima koji to stvarno trebaju preporuceno je da uzmu staticki ip
<hurtigbuffer> ja sam isto bio skeptican, ali se fakat isplati smanjiti probleme abuse sluzbi u odnosu na ulozeni trud
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> igustin: lik je odredjenoj organizaciji javno spocitao da im je stranica neazurirana od 2006. rekao je to jer je kraj jedne slike stajao datum iz 2006. kraj te iste slike je bilo jos 10ak slika iz 2007., a ispod slika su bile vijesti iz 2011. i 2012., kao sto je i raspored nekih aktivnosti bio iz 2012.
<ivoks> igustin: al tu sliku iz 2006. je primijetio samo zato sto je na njoj primorac :)
<ivoks> igustin: dakle, ta slika toj organizaciji puno znaci jer su tada uspjeli postici odredjeni cilj
<ivoks> igustin: nije smetala prethodnom ministru, ali ovom ocito je :)
<ivoks> ma mislim... :)
<ivoks> jelly: i to sto kazes :)
<Mmike> sale, http://blog.youporn.com/youporn-data-not-exposed/
<SilverSpace> ne cu ove godine mijenjati mob legend radi sasvim ok 
<SilverSpace> ako ne budem morao
<Mmike> ja bih legend kupio da ga ima negdje
<Mmike> jesi ga rootao i metao drugi softver gore?
<SilverSpace> nisam
<SilverSpace> malo je zajebano njega rotati
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj bi ja na svojeme morao napraviti dovngrade
<SilverSpace> da ga rotam
<jelly> Mmike: ovaj put si se izvukel?
<jelly> (re youporn)
<SilverSpace> sutra izvlacim bike na cestu
<Mmike> jelly, tja, los kod je los kod, jbg :/
<Mmike> https://hr.biddu.net/
<Mmike> kakva prevara :)
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> to radi i ebay
<jelly> mrmlj, jel ima u .hr VPS jeftinije od 220kn/mjesec
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak mislis, to radi i ebay?
<Mmike> tu moras kupit paket bidova koji te kosta oko 300 kuna i mosh bidati samo po 0.8 kuna
<Mmike> pa ak si 100 puta bidao, digao si cijenu za 80 kuna, a potrosio si - 300 kuna
<jelly> http://www.infonet.hr/vps-hosting/ je za sad najjeftinije sto sam nasao, a treba mi samo da vrtim nagios za par ustanova
<SilverSpace> Mmike: isto mozes se nadmetati za neku stvar
<SilverSpace> samo tamo ne kupujes bodove bidove :)
<Mmike> infonet.hr ima hosting?!
<Mmike> ajme meni :)
<Mmike> jelly, a, mora .hr bit?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, al' nema varanja. ovo je cista prevara
<ivoks> 220kn mjesecno?
<ivoks> za nagios? :)
<ivoks> pa tolko sam ja placao stroj koji je zaradjivao
<jelly> 140kn http://www.budionline.com/vps/level1/
<jelly> Mmike: da, zelim da bude u .hr da mi nema 14 hopova do CARNeta
<jelly> mislim mogao bi sloziti da jedna ustanova nadgleda drugu u krug al mi se NE DA :-)
<Mmike> lijenstino :)
<Mmike> ivoks, u .hr?
<Mmike> zakaj se ja nikad ne sjetim stvari poput biddu.hr?
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto si dovoljno posten?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne u hr, nemam pojma gdje je bio... u sad-u brijem
<Mmike> da, njemu treba u .hr
<Mmike> vani ima za nula novaca sad vec fpv
<Mmike> vp
<Mmike> vps
<Mmike> idem lec, oept temperaturu imam
<Mmike> ivoks ti si bolje, vidim?
<Mmike> super :)
<ivoks> meni doktor reko 'mos plivat'
<ivoks> al po malo
<ivoks> kome treba hr?
<ivoks> i zasto? :)
<jelly> ivoks: meni, za nadzor institucija, da ima ok link prema kvarnetu
<Mmike> "jelly Mmike: da, zelim da bude u .hr da mi nema 14 hopova do CARNeta"
<ivoks> jelly: kak, kad carnet nema ok link :)
<ivoks> ne uvijek krivnjom carneta
<Mmike> pa zato zeli u .hr :)
<ivoks> ono kaj zelim reci je da linkovi unutar carneta pucaju
<jelly> e jebiga, ak je hoster u CIX-u i ima peering s fakin CARNetom onda bi je to dovoljno dobro, ajmo tak rec
<ivoks> meni cesce pukne link FSB-NSK nego li njemacka-carnet
<Mmike> linode - carnet.hr 17 hopova, croadria - carnet.hr 12 hopova
<ivoks> pardon, FSB-AGG
<jelly> serverloft 14 hopova
<Mmike> metronet - 8
<jelly> Mmike: linode .uk ?
<Mmike> jelly, mislim dada
<ivoks> ja do carneta imam 10 hopova iz njemacke
<jelly> Mmike: croadria 12?  to mi je malo puno
<Mmike> ovi moji ameri - 17 hopova
<Mmike> nije lose :)
<jelly> Mmike: s kojeg to IP-ja gledash
<Mmike> erm, sorry
<Mmike> krivo citao - 8
<jelly> neki 213.202.100.x?
<ivoks> i ja krivo citao
<ivoks> imam 9
<ivoks> frankfurt -> bec -> carnet
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/pFVgxJJ5
<jelly> al CA je skupa, i nisam siguran da uopce imaju VPS-ove u djuture
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to je 4 hopa
<Mmike> jelly, da, recimo: 213.202.104.7 
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854037/
<Mmike> "Poštovanje! Je li kindle prodan? Jeste li mozda zainteresirani za zamjenu za sunčane naočale marke Oakley? Imam dva para muških, plus bi bila moja nadoplata ako bi se odlucili za zamjenu. Pozdrav"
<Mmike> smijesno :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je pak sad ovo http://is.gd/dHGpin
<jelly> SilverSpace: prevara.
<jelly> ne rade na nacin na koji pise da rade, i nemaju efekte koji se reklamiraju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad sam ja fotic prodavao dobio sam hrpu takvih ili slicnih pizdarja
<jelly> Mmike: odmah sloziti trampa.hr gdje ce se izvoditi raznorazne kopmenzacije
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> meni okulist jedan preporucivao te naocale s rupama
<Mmike> al' ne takve
<Mmike> nego medicinske
<Mmike> kao, mozes vjezbat misic u oku
<Mmike> kao
<Mmike> jelly, mah, slozit disedobrojede.com
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne vjerujem nis tome 
<Mmike> i pisat blog
<Mmike> pa tko voli nek izvoli
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim kak ti rupe mogu pomoci
<SilverSpace> do sedme godine pomaze i moze se dosta ispraviti 
<jelly> SilverSpace: probaj skinut ocale, napravi rupicu prstima i gledaj kroz nju
<SilverSpace> poslje ne
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne nosim ocale
<jelly> ostrije je jer prolazi manje svjetla i sve dolazi iz jedne tocke
<jelly> e jebiga onda, zasto to opce gledas ;-)
<SilverSpace> privuko me naslov
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: jebo.me/pas/ak-se-nisam-nazdero-ko-svinja-u-... ?
<Mmike> http://zlihologija.com/2011/12/biddu-psihologija-mikroaukcija/
<Mmike> super 
<Mmike> lijepo je lik to obrazlozio :)
<Mmike> za biddu
<Mmike> jelly, tako nekako, da :)
<jelly> navlakusa, prva koja se pojavila kod nas odmah sam slao na abuse
<dodobas> Orgonska pločica za mobitel služi kao zaštita od tehničkih zračenja. Smatramo da bi svaki korisnik mobitela obavezno trebao imati ovakvu ili sličnu zaštitu.
<dodobas> right...
<jelly> sad su hostani vani
<Mmike> dodobas, eh, orgon!
<jelly> dodobas: orgonski akumulatori navodno stvarno rade, ali a) su velike kabaste stvari b) moras ih drzati u prirodi c) upravo podalje od tehnike
<jelly> jedna plocica nema tu sto pomoc ili odmoc
<drj_cro> Dočeka muž ženu na izlasku iz Salona za uljepšavanje i kaže:
<drj_cro> "A jebi ga, barem si pokušala"
<dodobas> hrabrost
<sale> Mmike: e :-)
<SilverSpace> bemti oca i ... puca stalno veza
<SilverSpace> i to svaki puta kad kad iskon ima neke akcije 
<SilverSpace> sutra idem napraviti novi ugovor 
<jelly> s kim
<SilverSpace> jelly: btnet 
<SilverSpace> imam kabel njihov za telku
<jelly> bundle
<SilverSpace> ja
<SilverSpace> 3play
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/znanost-it/japanci-do-2050-planiraju-napraviti-svemirski-lift-do-visine-od-96-000-kilometara.html
<hbogner> ludi japanci :D
<obruT> znas kad ce da japanci naprave taj lift ?
<hbogner> kad u hrvatskoj iskorijene kopupciju :D
<hbogner> *korupciju
<obruT> tako nekako :)
<obruT> kad linux postane desktop OS :) bwahahaha :)
 * obruT ceka igustina da se javi i baci kamen :)
<miki4> :)
<miki4> bok
<miki4> pozz
<miki4> ?
<miki4> neikog nema?
<miki4> ajoj
<miki4> Pozz
<SilverSpace> oh
<SilverSpace> jedan brzi 
<ivoks> kupio sam si garmin
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koji 
<ivoks> tekma je danas?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> nuvi 30
<dodobas> 60CSx nadam se :)
<ivoks> ma ne, nisam imao bas izbora
<ivoks> nuvi 30 ili 40
<ivoks> u tifonu
<ivoks> zbog ove nagradne igre
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ima prijenos?
<SilverSpace> sport klub vjerojatno
<ivoks> e jebga...
<SilverSpace> bu vjerovatno i na internetu
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko te kostalo?
<Mmike> ja se nadam da cu dobit volvo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nadas se? pa moras kupit nesto da bi igrao igru
<ivoks> i ja se nadam da cu dobiti volvo
<ivoks> a onda ti ga mogu prodati :)
<Mmike> /dev/md2              2.7T  1.1T  1.5T  41% /srv
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, kupujem benzin iskljucivo na tifonu :)
<Mmike> samo neznam sto da kupim
<Mmike> od tih garmina
<ivoks> i dobiveno staviti u 'fond za mondea' - www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9wf5VRSPSU
<Mmike> imam kredita za dva
<ivoks> ja sam imao za tri
<ivoks> nisu to krediti
<ivoks> samo popusti
<Mmike> ma dobro, to
<Mmike> covjece, pa taj volvo je bolji od mondea
<ivoks> je drek
<Mmike> mondeo!
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ja kad god auto natankam, imam bodove za igru
<ivoks> svaki put kad dodjem, popunim listic... al mi vise glupo kupovat susila za kosu :)
<Mmike> :) pa kol'ko ti trosi auto, da, imas vise sansi za dobitak od mene :)
<ivoks> pa ne trosi tak puno, nek skoro svaki dan napravim 100-120km
<ivoks> i to ti je skoro jedan tank tjedno
<dodobas> a tank od 80l
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> :) lol :)
<ivoks> nije, 55
<ivoks> kaj ti je, pa prevalim 900km sa jednim tankom
<Mmike> pa to je ok za 80l tank :)
<ivoks> to je prilicno dobro za tank od 55l, prosjecne brzine 130km/h
<dodobas> Mmike: je, trosi manje od 10l na 100km...
<ivoks> danas sam morao malo jace potegnuti
<ivoks> pola sata od stana u VZ-u do dubrave
<ivoks> imao sam srece, nisam naletio na kamion od varazdina do autoputa :)
<Mmike> pre glup je mp3 player u ubuntuu 
<ivoks> banshee?
<Mmike> neznam koji
<Mmike> onaj koji se ukelji gore u onaj tray
<ivoks> u 12.04 je vracen rhythmbox
<Mmike> to je onaj itunes-like drek?
<Mmike> eh, stari dobri xmms
<Mmike> steta sto toga vise nema :/
<ivoks> pa i banshee je itunes-like
<ivoks> imas totem :)
<hbogner> Mmike, audacious je slican xmms-u
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i onaj... kak se zove...
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj kad skupim sv stambilje na tifonu jos moram nekaj kupit da udjem u nagradnu igru?
<ivoks> hbogner: da :)
<Mmike> hbogner, je, al' je znatno losiji
<Mmike> misilm, audacious i koristim
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' valja kaj taj garmin?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nisam ga isprobao jos
<ivoks> stavi si cmus
<hbogner> hmm, moram vidjet kaj se sve nudi za kupnju i jal mi kaj od toga uopce treba, sranja mi netrebaju :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hbogner: imas peglu za kosu
<ivoks> susilo za kosu
<ivoks> epilator za zene
<ivoks> onda imas, ako se dobro sjecam, masinicu za sisanje
<ivoks> pa masinicu za brijanje
<ivoks> i garmine
<hbogner> hmm, za brijanje bi jos i mogao pogledat, trenutni se vec raspada
<ivoks> hbogner: http://www.tifon.hr/default.aspx?id=100
<ivoks> i mikser ima :)
 * Mmike ide ustekat eSATA karticu u kistru i vidjet dal' to radi 
<Mmike> wish-me-look
<igustin> obruT: pazi, kamen! :P :D
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: ima ih ko u prici http://www.njuskalo.hr/index.php?ctl=search2&advanced=1&f_keywords=htc+legend
<hbogner> heh, izgleda da nista od t-mobile move balance, samsung galaxy plus je ipak bolji: http://www.t-mobile.hr/2/20-30-01-11-00.asp?sifra=SAGALAXYSPLUS
<SilverSpace> samsung galaxy plus je super telefon
<SilverSpace> 4:0
<dodobas> koja je najjeftinija pretplata na fiksni u t-comu
<dodobas> samo adsl + flat = 232 đubretarske kune
<dodobas> a paket30 adsl + flat = 196 đubretarske kune
<dodobas> ne kuzim nista
<hbogner> paket30?
<dodobas> http://www.t-com.hr/privatni/kzona/cjenici/tel_tarife_super30.asp
<ivoks> kzona
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> ma da meni 199 ce bit telefon tv i internet
<SilverSpace> 8mb
<ivoks> kaj su poskupili?
<ivoks> pa ja placam manje od 200kn flat adsl i telefon
<ivoks> na tcomu
<ivoks> ako se ne varam
<dodobas> ivoks: uveli su samo adsl... kao ne trebas fiksni telefon, ali nije nikako povljnije
<SilverSpace> ovi cesi su se skroz izgubili
<dodobas> pogotovo ako ima ova super30...
<dodobas> koja, vidi cuda.. nije navedena ovdje http://www.t-com.hr/privatni/telefon/paketi/super.asp
<Mmike> jelly, jel' moram nesto posebno napraviti da mi esata proradi?
<dodobas> ali je imam u cjenicima
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: kaj necež
<jelly-home> Mmike: imas pravi eSATA prikljucak/kontroler?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok. Jel' smijem istovremeno imat spojen esata i usb kabl?
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak' to mislis - pravi?
<jelly-home> Mmike: da ima vanjski eSATA steker
<jelly-home> a ne samo kablic spojen na maticnu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam probao meni nije htio radit lan i usb
<Mmike> jelly-home, ima vanjski esata steker, s njim sam spojio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne lan, esata. nemam lan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa reko ti nism probao
<jelly-home> Mmike: trebao bi raditi hotplug, bar meni radi sa sil3512 / sil3524 kontrolerima
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> ak ne radi, okini bus rescan
<Mmike> cim istekam esata kabl, onda preko USBa proradi
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak to napravim?
<jelly-home> echo "0 0 0" |[sudo] tee /sys/class/scsi_host/host?/scan
<SilverSpace> pa odstekaj usb
<jelly-home> sudo po potrebi jel
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> proradilo
<Mmike> samo ne radi automount
<jelly-home> za odstekati, umount pa echo 1 > /sys/block/sdKojiVec/device/delete
<jelly-home> >> ovisno o shellu
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> malo cumbersome, al' hajd
<Mmike> thnx :)
<jelly-home> pod eSATA bi to trebalo spindownati disk
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> citam upravo 58mb/sec
<Mmike> nebi li to trebalo puno brze ici?
<jelly-home> a to sto Gnome to ne napravi, nije moj problem
<hbogner> a vidi malog novinara :D
<jelly-home> a jel disk moze brze od 58MB/s ?
<hbogner> razgovara s hokejasem koje je za glavu visi
<Mmike> da, disk moze cca 100mb/sec
<Mmike> pise oko 70mb/sec
<Mmike> al' dobro, duplo brze od USBa
<Mmike> nije lose
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ovaj je jos na klizaljkama
<Mmike> jos da automount poslozim
<jelly-home> meni je automount echo "0 0 0" |sudo tee /sys/class/scsi_host/host?/scan; sleep 12; restart mdadm-raid; sleep 4; restart nbd-server
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> a dobro, ak radi :)
<Mmike> ok, radi, znaci, sve
<Mmike> cupel
<Mmike> idem sad lec oept malo
<jelly-home> lazem.  Onda na desktopu jos restart nbd-client && sudo mdadm --re-add /dev/md0 /dev/nbd0
<jelly-home> i onda sacekati 15 minuta da se posyncaju razliku, pa opet pogasiti sve obrnutim redom
<jelly-home> Mmike: mozda ti disk moze 100MB/s na pocetku, a 50MB/s na kraju diska
<jelly-home> takvi su svi jeftini veliki diskovi, skoro dupla razlika
<jelly-home> hdparm -tT cita pocetak diska
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koja kemija
<jelly-home> CH₃CH₂OH
<hbogner> C2H5OH
<jelly-home> hbogner: evo ti ₅ daj to sredi malo
<hbogner> C₂H₅OH
<hbogner> eto ga
<SilverSpace> Kad ti iPhone upadne u vodu onda se zove Vodafone
<jelly-home> *facepalm*
<jelly-home> ^^ ne znam kak se veli na hrvatskom
<hbogner> vodafone lol
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kazes plus je dobar smartfon
<Neuromanc> https://www.infokup.hr/natjecanje/dogadjaj/169/rezultati
<Neuromanc> da se malo hvalim
<Neuromanc> obratite paznju na to koji je razred 6to plasirani
<hbogner> Neuromanc, kaj nije vise sedak mentor?
<hbogner> zaboravi
<hbogner> pomjeso sam sa robotima
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> u informatici samo nastavnik koji predaje u skoli moze biti mentor
<hbogner> ma pomjesao sam sa robotikom :D
<Neuromanc> nisam od tog sina nista narocito ocekivao
<Neuromanc> nek se ide poigrati na natjecanje
<Neuromanc> a kad ono mali prosao na drzavno
<Neuromanc> ok, to sto je stariji prosao i iz loga i iz cpp na drzavno je vec uobicajeno
<hbogner> 5-0
<SilverSpace> bas si Olimpija dobro namjestila protivnika
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da super smart za male pare
<hbogner> bas gledam, ljepi velki ekran, ok cpu i gpu puno memorije, 
<SilverSpace> i android 4
<SilverSpace> bez problema
<hbogner> tako nesto sam procitao
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio 4.0 bez problema i root bez problema
<hbogner> kad ga nabavim zagnjavim te malo za pomoc oko toga
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: drac0 ga ima 
<hbogner> aha, cool, znaci iz prve ruke informacije mogu dobit :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> meni je on prvi pik ako legend zasteka
<hbogner> ti si svoj i ruto i nadogradio?
<SilverSpace> nisam malo je zajebano legenda rootat
<SilverSpace> jos bi trebao i downgrade radit
<SilverSpace> da bi mogao rootati
<SilverSpace> pa mi se ne da
<hbogner> ahaa
<SilverSpace> stisnem esc na praznom deesktopu i srusim x
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> Mmike
<rsedak> pingala bum
<Vlado9A3CY> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-24
<ivoks> u prosjeku, 4l/100km
<ivoks> varadzin - zagreb, 115km/h
<dodobas> elol
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jup, nije nevjerojatno (malcice nategnuto, al' malcice)
<MmikeDOMA> al' po gradu? :)
<ivoks> nije nis nategnuto
<ivoks> tempomat na 120 (sto je oko 115)
<ivoks> i drzao je 3.8-3.9 do pred zagreb
<ivoks> po gradu je do 6l
<ivoks> osim ako se bas ne vozim izmedju 15h i 17h po centru
<Mmike> kol'ko onda trosi?
<ivoks> do 7l
<ivoks> sa klimom i svime
<budz0r> ivoks: daj mi prodaj taj auto :)
<Mmike> ma da, auto sa 150 konja nikad ne trosi preko 7 litara :)
<Mmike> a ivoks ga, po pricama, ne vozi k'o djed s parkinsonom :)
<Mmike> da ja tak pricam moj bi auto po gradu trosio 3 i pol a na otvorenom bi stvarao benzin
<SilverSpace> za sest godina f1 je usporila za 8ces po krugu
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> moguce
<Mmike> al' je u odnosu na 80te ubrzana znatno
<ivoks> mac fanatici... nema nis gore
<SilverSpace> hm nemam pojma kad su bolidi bili najbrzi
<ivoks> lik tvrdi da linux server stvara tmp fileove u smb shareu
<ivoks> a poceli su se pojavljivati nakon reinstalacije maca
<ivoks> toliko je zalijepljen lik, da ne kuzi ocitu promjenu
<ivoks> ne trebas se kuziti u racunala da skuzis da su problemi nastali promjenom varijable A
<ivoks> a ne varijable B, koja je u biti konstanta vec 5 godina :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/najmanji-nand-128-gb/114299.aspx
<Mmike> ivoks, jup, al' to je cesto opasno razmisljanje
<Mmike> naime, (serem bezveze, al' radim primjer) mozda je smb server tako skonfiguriran da kad skuzi mac na mrezi poludi pa pocne stvarati fajlove di ne treba
<ivoks> Mmike: a do sad nije?
<ivoks> nego nakon reinstalacije tog jednog maca (svi ostali macovi nemaju taj problem)
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> kazem, lupam napamet
<ivoks> mislim, teoretski je sve moguce
<Mmike> al' obicno je opasno ovako donjeti zakljucak
<Mmike> bar sam se ja tako znao opeci
<ivoks> mozda sam prije 5 godina, kada sam zadnji put taknuo taj server, znao da ce oni to napraviti s tim strojem, pa sam harkodirao mac adresu u sambu
<Mmike> mislim da je mudrije to iskoristiti za sebe, da ti lakse nadjes di je bed, i onda dodjes liku i kazes 'taj vas mac je govno'
<ivoks> to sam mu vec rekao :)
<ivoks> iskreno, ne da mi se raditi takve stvari vise
<Mmike> tja, jel te placa?
<Mmike> ruby je drek
<Mmike> a onaj njegov gem installer je uzas
<SilverSpace> gnome-settings-daemon se srusioooo
<jelly> a jadan
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> tcom jednom liku stalno resetira ruter
<ivoks> i ja mu napravim filmic kako da si te postavke vrati
<ivoks> i sad ga navodim gdje da nadje taj filmic
<ivoks> i lik ga pokrene i pocne urlati da mu netko nesto radi na kompu
<ivoks> i mijenja IP adresu rutera
<ivoks> to ne mozes vjerovat
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<budz0r> ivoks: lol
<Mmike> http://elektra.hr/
<Mmike> http://www.delfis.net/
<SilverSpace> uh sad me boli guzica od bicikla
<obruT> SilverSpace: stavi sic drugi put :)
<SilverSpace> haha
<jelly> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> jelly, kaj nisu krasni webovi? :)
<Mmike> jel' netko kad radio sto sa openIDjem?
<jelly> Mmike: web od pol ure sa starinskim dizajnom cca 1998, u cem je problem
<Mmike> :) pa nist, ruzno je
<Mmike> kineski grad, restorane
<Mmike> jel' zna neetko broj
<Mmike> ili nza li netko neki restoranchek blizu spanskog/tresnjevke, kineski?
<Astemd> u Zagrebačkoj ulici imaš
<Astemd> na južnoj strani, blizu Inine benzinske
<Astemd> to je Å pansko
<Astemd> na Trešnjevci imać u Okićkoj, preko puta DM-a (bivše kino Triglav)
<Mmike> da, taj na zagrebackoj pokusavam dobiti
<Mmike> al' je 'telefonski broj nedostupan'
<Mmike> pa cu ipak morati pjeske tamo
<SilverSpace> danas ni neznam koliko mi puta pukla veza
<SilverSpace> strpit cu se dva tijedna
<SilverSpace> mamicu ima bakrenu
<obruT> Mmike: ovi moji su nesto radili s openID-jem
<SilverSpace> kak napraviti da mi se program pokrene u screen kad pokrenem racunalo
<SilverSpace> jel vam se otvori ovaj link http://www.wunderground.com/auto/wxmap/global/stations/14240.html
<CrazyLemon> jp
<jelly> SilverSpace: da
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> web kamera motri na rostilj :D http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/propalica/2/show.html
<SilverSpace> od danas sam na btnetu tj. bit cu kad dodu majstori 
<civija> na botnetu?
<Mmike> obruT, imas kod neki koji mosh iskopat?
<SilverSpace> civija: btnet :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kak me macka izgrebla
<hbogner> kad ju natezes
<jelly-home> ho ho ho
<SilverSpace> puca ga puca
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Yfq7lR
<SilverSpace> krivi
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-25
<SilverSpace> treba li tkome prije nek ga bacim u smetje  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/zza.jpg
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jel radi?
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kaze da radi
<budz0r> SilverSpace: do kad ti moram javit jel bi ga uzel
<SilverSpace> nisam ga isprobavao 
<SilverSpace> ma nema zurbe sacuvat cu ga neko vrijeme
<budz0r> ok
<budz0r> javim ti vjerojatno danas
<SilverSpace> moze
<SilverSpace> budz0r: evo i zadnje strane  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/2012-02-25_10-52-30_HDR.jpg
<SilverSpace> e da nema 9V adapter napajanje
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, kaj je to?
<MmikeRMRM> CPU switch? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: a onda mi nis ne vrijedi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedan monitor,  mis i tipkovnica 4  racunala 
<SilverSpace> hm nemam ni jedan od 9V
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, to je mehanicki prekidac? kakva slika ispadne na kraju? meni bi to dobro doslo, al' sam 2 mehanicka imao i slika je prakticki neupotrebljiva
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije mehanicki
<Mmike> pa onda daj meni!
<Mmike> nemoj bacat!
<Mmike> ja cu bacit ak nece radit
<Mmike> osim ak budz0r nece, prije je rekao da hoce
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedino nemam 9V napajanje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to slozim/smislim, nije bed
<SilverSpace> ok dogovorite se :)
<Mmike> budz0r, javi ak neces :)
<Mmike> kak da iskreiram 1m fileova u direktoriju/
<Mmike>  for a in `uuid -v 4 -n 1000000`; do d=${a:0:2}/${a:0:4}/${a:0:6}; mkdir -p $d; echo $a > $d/$a; done
<Mmike> Jel' ima brze nekako?
<jelly-home> nemoj koristiti shell nego nesto sto ne forka nove procese
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> samo kreiranje direktorija moze brze ovako: (for d in $(sort $(uuid -v4 -n 1000000) | cut -c1-6 | uniq); do echo ${d:0:2}/${d:0:4}/$d ; done) | xargs mkdir -p
<Mmike> al' kreiranje svih onih fajlova unutra je smrt
<Mmike> ha, i nije
<Mmike> 4 minute
<Mmike> 7 sekundi za direktorije i 4 minute poslije za fileove
<Mmike> samo sto uuid -v4 -n10000 moram u neki file upucat prvo
<Mmike> ideja je izmjeriti dal' je brze: find -type f -delete ili find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> "find . -type f -delete" je jedno 6 puta sporije nego "find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm"
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> prvo je trazi birisi, trazi brisi
<ivoks> drugo je trazi, brisi
<Mmike> odnosno traziiiiiiiiiiiii, brisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> kud brises :)
<Mmike> negdje sam citao da novi find sa -delete radi isto sto i rm sa puno argumenata
<Mmike> al' ispada da nije
<Mmike> mislim da je najbrze rm -rf dir/
<ivoks> idem se odlijepit od kompa
<Mmike> ako mozes
<Mmike> idem i ja do metroja
<Mmike> vidjet na sto mogu spiskat mukom zaradjeni novac
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> hbogner, yo
<hbogner> yo hoe ho
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi potrosio novce
<hbogner> jeee
<hbogner> jel netko skuplja postanske markice
<hbogner> stigla mi prva posiljka iz kong konga
<hbogner> 3 markice naljepljene
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ne bas. Nasao telku za staru, 117 cm, 6200 kuna, al' moram prvo malo citat jel' valja sto.
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj si narucio?
<hbogner> ma za frenda 8pin produzni kabel za napajanje->maticna
<hbogner> a sebi kljesta za krimpanje kablova
<hbogner> to narucio prije ali jos nije stiglo
<SilverSpace> hbogner: koliko paketu trebalo
<SilverSpace> ja cekam vise od metar dana
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cuvam ti preklopnik budz0r to tak ne treba
<jelly-home> dva metra?
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> prvi kupljen 12.02 jos nije stigao
<hbogner> drugi 16.02 kupljen, 17.02 poslan, jucer stigao
<SilverSpace> zameo ih snjijeg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kak ti se da to cekat tolko?
<Mmike> odes u chipioteku, kupis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mere, sutra se spizdim do tebe, ili ak ces bit na bajkiu pa se nadjemo u gradu negdje?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dogovorimo se sjutra :)
<Mmike> mere
<SilverSpace> ovo fakat bude super ako zazivi http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-information-about-ubuntu-for.html
<jelly-home> trebali su to objaviti u trenutku kad su vec imali jednog OEM-a koji ce to uzeti
<jelly-home> ideja je super, al se bojim da ce kao vecina dosadasnjih ubuntu intergracija biti sfusana i bezveze
<jelly-home> nije free, al to mi ne smeta
<SilverSpace> e da
<hbogner> Lol, Mr. Bean is working for Canonical now :D 
<hbogner> ha ha ha komentar
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-mini-pc-concept/
<jelly-home> to vec postoji i zove se netbook
<jelly-home> osim sto s njim dobis i malu tipkovnicu i ekrancic, ak ti se veliki pokvari
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ima od tih netbook 
<SilverSpace> kod nas
<SilverSpace> naravno da nesto vrijedi
<SilverSpace> a nist moram si prvo uzeti monitor
<jelly-home> tv sa HDMI ulazom = monitor
<jelly-home> slozio usb produzni, tipkovnica sa trackpointom i mogu ircati i gledati flash na TV-u
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> i filmove jel, al to nije nis cudno
<SilverSpace> hm kakvi su AOC monitori
<jelly-home> zvuci vrlo noname
<hbogner> danas tipkao po htc (valjda desire) z
<ivoks> jelly-home: sto nije free? :)
<hbogner> tipkovnica qwerty
<hbogner> na izvlacenje, koji gust pisat
<jelly-home> ivoks: ubuntu on android
<ivoks> jelly-home: sve je to open source based
<jelly-home> ivoks: $$$ free.
<ivoks> a to, ma bit ce... :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: based ne znaci nista.  Ne muljaj
<ivoks> open source
<ivoks> sto znaci, kada krene distribucija, ide i kod
<jelly-home> i RHEL je open source
<jelly-home> pa kosta
<ivoks> ne kosta rhel
<ivoks> kostaju servisi
<ivoks> RHEL je besplatan
<jelly-home> kosta ako zelis instalacijski CD image i patcheve
<ivoks> nije tocno
<ivoks> CD mozes skinuti
<jelly-home> ivoks: di?
<ivoks> a za svaki patch imas SRPM
<ivoks> tj., za svaki patchani paket
<ivoks> kaj mislis kako centos nastaje
<jelly-home> exactly
<jelly-home> nemas binaryje
<ivoks> pa sam ih napravis
<ivoks> ako imas 30 RHEL-a
<jelly-home> to znamo i ti i ja, nemojmo se pravit blesavi
<ivoks> vise se isplati uzeti stroj koji ce raditi pakete, nego 30 licenci
<ivoks> a najgore sto mozes napraviti je centos
<ivoks> jer mislis kako oni to rade, al ne rade :)
<ivoks> jer ih ima manje nego sto srce ima admina
<jelly-home> i uzima se tamo di ti treba support
<jelly-home> a ako napravis svoj build, ni jedan app vendor te nece uzeti ozbiljno
<ivoks> no, natrag na posao...
<ivoks> jelly-home: ?
<ivoks> pa imas RHEL
<ivoks> nije to tvoj build
<jelly-home> nemas RHEL ako ga ne kupis... imas nesto sto si izbuildao iz njihovih SRPMova
<ivoks> svaki RPM, kao i svaki DEB, moze se identicno izbudilati kao i od distributera
<jelly-home> samo teoretski
<jelly-home> u praksi ces se prije ili kasnije sjebati, i trebas placati ljude koji ce na to paziti
<SilverSpace> samsung ili lg nema druge mada aoc ima najbolju cijenu i 36mj garanciju
<jelly-home> jel kupujes monitor ili telku
<jelly-home> nije ista stvar
<jelly-home> s telkama je veliki problem oko EDID firmwarea ako zelis prikazivati sliku s racunala 
<jelly-home> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/8705.html
<jelly-home> recimo, moja LG ugasi overscan i sranja samo ako se HDMI input podesi da se zove "PC"
<jelly-home> al bar se moze... na nekima se ni ne moze
<SilverSpace> monitor 23" bi
<jelly-home> uzmi onaj Dell IPS i mirna bosna
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> zagreb dao tri gola s igracem manje, a nije primio niti jedan
<ivoks> al arena nije puna kao za medvescak
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da znam ali nema hdmi
<SilverSpace> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-led-23-dell-u2312hm-ips-1920x1080-300-cdm2-10001-8ms-black/49391
<jelly-home> pa hoces spajati Bluray player na njega ili STB, ili neki PC?
<SilverSpace> DisplayPort hm to ima hdmi adapter
<jelly-home> ne, DP je skroz drukcija stvar
<dodobas> ja imam samsung, i ima neka fora da ne 'prtlja' sa slikom koju dobije preko hdmi-a
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: HDMI i DVI-D su voltage i protocol kompatibilni, samo pasivni adapter ti treba
<jelly-home> dodobas: isto mislim mozda nazvati input na odredjeni nacin
<jelly-home> s/mozda/treba/
<hbogner> hej ubuntlije
<hbogner> http://otvorenikod.nsk.hr/
<hbogner> jel netko kontaktirao?
<jelly-home> Nesto-PC al sam zaboravio onaj Nesto- dio
<ivoks> hbogner: ne
<SilverSpace> je gledam da ima kabel hdmi to DP
<hbogner> osim igustina sluzbeno sa strane hulka
<ivoks> hbogner: kaj ima tam?
<hbogner> ivoks, pokusavamo saznat
<hbogner> bio jucer pitat, ali voditeljica bolesna, frajer koji ju mjenja u guzvi i nije znao previse, ali kaze da se ljudi javljaju, al neznam kaj tocno
<ivoks> Projekt osmišljavanja i implementacije računala koje koristi isključivo programe otvorenog koda, a ima funkcionalnost ekvivalentnu onoj računala koja koriste komercijalne programe.
<dodobas> jelly-home: naci cu vise informacija pa posaljem
<hbogner> bilo bi ljepo izkordinirat hulk-ubuntu nastup
<hbogner> i jos hropen
<dodobas> i osm :p
<dodobas> i mljekare... to bi bilo kull
<jelly-home> dodobas: nije bitno
<ivoks> trebalo bi pogasiti sve te udruge i napraviti jednu :)
<ivoks> Otvorena Udruga :)
<ivoks> iliti hropen
<jelly-home> ovo izgleda kao neciji osobni projekt
<ivoks> Nacionalna i sveučilišna knjižnica u Zagrebu / Centar za otvoreni kod / 2012.
<ivoks> centar
<jelly-home> yep
<jelly-home> lijepo ime.  Ak ima vise od jedne osobe iza toga placam pivu.
<ivoks> ali da, sve objavljuje jedna te ista osoba
<jelly-home> ne zelim reci da izgleda kao paravan za skupljanje love iz fondova... OH SNAP
<ivoks> pa zasto ne skupiti
<ivoks> bolje da netko uzme, nego da nitko ne uzme
<jelly-home> yep
<igustin> hbogner: koji nastup iskoordinirati?
<dodobas> igustin: na maskarama, sto drugo
<hbogner> igustin, hulk+ubutuhr+hropen
<igustin> za Å¡to? za NSK ili prema Vladi? vidi pvt
<hbogner> i za nsk i za vladu
<SilverSpace> noc
<jelly-home> .o/
<ivoks> mogao bi i ja se zavalit i gledati film
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-26
<Mmike> voc vit debian.iskon.hr?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nis od bike
<SilverSpace> od kad nisam debian pokrenuo i ne sijecam se vise
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, budem svratio onda, idem na Ravnice na rucak, pa ti se javim poslije?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze
<SilverSpace> po ko zna koji puta mi danas pukne veze vec sam lud
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gut gut
<jelly-home> Mmike: meni radi
<jelly-home> Mmike: http ili ftp?
<Mmike> jelly, proradilo i meni, http
<jelly-home> Mmike: odakle si se spajao
<Mmike> od doma, amis
<Mmike> timeoutalo
<Mmike> uopce ne kuzim u biti zasto imam debian.iskon.hr, obicno imam hr.debian.com (ili kako vec)
<jelly-home> Mmike: nemam u logu hostname, koja je bila ip adresa?
<jelly-home> ftp.hr.debian.org valjda
<Mmike> Matije Jandrića+
<Mmike> 188.129.66.74
<Mmike> ta, sorry
<Mmike> zadnjih 8 sati imam taj ip
<jelly-home> 188.129.66.74 - - [26/Feb/2012:10:27:10 +0100] "GET /debian/pool/main/a/autofs5/autofs5_5.0.4-3.2_i386.deb HTTP/1.1" 200 584522 "-" "Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (0.8.10.3)"
<jelly-home> i apt-get update 5-6 minuta ranije
<jelly-home> ali iz nekog razloga je dao 304 kod updatea
<jelly-home> 188.129.66.74 - - [26/Feb/2012:10:21:55 +0100] "GET /debian/dists/stable/contrib/source/Sources.bz2 HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (0.8.10.3)"
<jelly-home> ima prastare skripte za sync, ko zna sta je bilo
<jelly-home> moram to updateat jednom
<SilverSpace> puca li ga puca danas
<jelly-home> ko puca
<jelly-home> di se puca?
<SilverSpace> adsl
<jelly-home> ctvoj?
<jelly-home> prijavljuj ispade korisnickoj, pa nakon 3-4 prijave trazi raskid ugovora
<SilverSpace> da pukne i nece se vratiti bez da ugasim ruter i nazad upalim
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: vec sam preso drugima cekam da me prebace
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> a kod koga si bio
<jelly-home> tj. si jos uvijek
<SilverSpace> metronet sam bio
<SilverSpace> da
<budz0r> da li je moguce u kombinaciji apache2 mpm-worker, mod fcgid, php5-cgi, napraviti generalnu konfiguraciju za php5, bez da moram za svaki direktorij gdje mi je web definirati konfiguraciju, ili za svaki vhost koji dodam?
<budz0r> tip u /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<budz0r> probao sam i ne radi 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: radilo je do prije dva tijedna sve ok 
<budz0r> nvm, rijesio, potrebno je za svaki dir definirtai fcgi parametre
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sorry, al' malo mi se izokrenulo sve, nisam stigo danas - srijeda, idem do knjigovodje, a ona je u dubravi relativno blizo tebe, pa ti se javim onda
<Mmike> super, s debian.iskon.hr mi stvari cure cca 100kB/sec :)
<jelly-home> tebi nesh ne valja :->
<jelly-home> tcp      522 285912 213.191.133.161:80      188.129.66.74:58644     ESTABLISHED 19455/apache2   
<jelly-home>  
<jelly-home> SendQ do neba
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak imas torrente ili nesto drugo sto ti zapuni uplink, to moze smetati svom ostalom TCP prometu
<Mmike> jelly, jok, sve radi ok
<Mmike> bwm.carnet.hr mi izmjeri 6mbita
<jelly-home> a uplinka?
<Mmike> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.hr.debian.org/dists/stable/updates/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 
<Mmike> blj
<Mmike> jelly, 1.2 mbita
<jelly-home> wtf je 304 http kod
<jelly-home> 188.129.66.74 - - [26/Feb/2012:18:41:11 +0100] "GET /debian/dists/stable/Release HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (0.8.10.3)"
<Mmike> ma moj soruces.list sam tako fino potrgao, kod mene bed :/
<Mmike> tbw, jel' moguce da mi je spora kartica?
<jelly-home> a datoteka postoji od jedan popodne
<Mmike> pa da je zato dl spor?
<jelly-home> tesko
<Mmike> jel' jel' mosh iskopat URL od nekog velikog paketa
<Mmike> recimo
<jelly-home> jedino da imas totalno sjeban wifi ili nesto
<Mmike> recimo flightgear
<Mmike> nemam, na mrezi je ovo
<jelly-home> 6251956 206208 -rw-rw-r--   1 debian   ftp      210942093 Feb 24  2011 /space/debian.iskon.hr/debian/pool/main/s/slicer/slicer_3.6.3~svn16075.orig.tar.gz
<jelly-home> znaci http://debian.iskon.hr/debian/pool/main/s/slicer/slicer_3.6.3~svn16075.orig.tar.gz
<jelly-home> mrmlj, moram opet buildat pakete za javu, izasao 1.6_31
<Mmike> 60k sec
<Mmike> ovaj gore url sto si mi ga dao
<Mmike> sa ftp.hr.debian.org mi ide oko 400k/sec
<jelly-home> to je isto lose
<jelly-home> ali manje lose
<Mmike> hmf
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> flahboart
<Mmike> trackanje issuea sa autofsom je kao madjijanje
<Mmike> nabodes, nabodes, ak ne nabodes, nisi naboo
<jelly-home> ovisi koji dio
<jelly-home> bez problema mozes rucno pozivati npr. "/etc/auto.smb nekiserver" ako je tu problem i gledati je li output ispravan
<Mmike> u /etc/auto.sshfs sam imao krivi username (mike umjesto mario)
<Mmike> i onda: cd /mnt/autofs/remotehost mi je javljao 'unknown directory'
<hbogner> jel netko regan na bug-u da moze komentirat ovo: http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/komentari-it-vijesti/sto-sve-donosi-galaxy-iii/141276.aspx
<hbogner> 4 jezgre?! Još da naprave na neku foru da se može spojit na komp i koristit mobitel ko procesor:) to bi bilo epic:))
<hbogner> da mu na to odkomentira za ubuntu 4 android
<jelly-home> Mmike: jel ti radi pristup na share kad se pokrene sshfs kao root, ili se suas pa ga pokrece kao user?
<jelly-home> imao sam auto.sshfs prije, ali je u jednom trenu prestalo raditi, user se vise nije mogao cd-ati u mountani fs
<Mmike> meni je super kak je bug.hr neki dan objavio da apache2 gubi primat od nginxa, open-source HTTP/SMTP/POP3/IMAP servera :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma, radi sad, kad sam stavio pravi username :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, samo nigdje dobiti gresku o cem se radi
<hbogner> lol, Mmike sta jos nisi stavili da je i database server
<jelly-home> Mmike: cek cek nginx je STA
<jelly-home> basically reverse proxy
<Mmike> jelly-home, http server, moze raditi i k'o proxy prema apachetu, fcgiju i tak to
<jelly-home> taj dio je standardan
<jelly-home> al da je full-fledged server za ovo ostalo nisam bas siguran
<jelly-home> sta zna dete sta je reverse proxy
<Mmike> nije opce
<Mmike> neznam kakve veze nginx ima s mailom
<Mmike> tj, znam, - nikakve
<Mmike> to k'o da velim da je posftix sql server
<GrizzLyCRO> http://wiki.nginx.org/MailCoreModule
<GrizzLyCRO> and thats about it if i am right :)
<jelly-home> ima veze utoliko sto ima plugine da bude reverse proxy i za navedene protokole
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> vish ti to
 * Mmike stands corrected
<jelly-home> reicmo mozes sloziti SSL prek njega i onda voziti plaintext na POP3 ili SMTP backend
<jelly-home> ili, nesto korisnije, sloziti frontend koji ide na vise razlicitih pop3/imap backenda i tako horizontalno skalirati mail storage sustav
<jelly-home> umjesto da imas jednu skatulju koje moze podnijeti svih milijun mail korisnika
<jelly-home> (primjer je cisto hipotetski ;-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ok
<SilverSpace> uso medvescak u polufinale
<jelly-home> kak se ukljucuju i iskljucuju servisi u ubuntu, jel update-rc.d ili nesto drugo?
<jelly-home> (da se dignu kod boota ili ne)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-18
<Mmike> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/branko-spoljaric--barney-1957-2013/121945.aspx
<dodobas> yelloooo
<ivoks> jedan facebook status moze izazvati tokiko problema...
<dodobas> Mmike: ah da... 
<dodobas> ivoks: a tako si zelio :)
<ivoks> valjda :-)
<BotaniCar> morgenjorlaihourlalooooooo
<ivoks> najgore je sto opet moram na policiju
<ivoks> gubit vrijeme
<ivoks> kvragu i papiri
<dodobas> ivoks: tajnica u minici to rijesi za trenutak
<Mmike> ivoks, ti moras pisat blog :)
<Mmike> jer, ja sam siguran da ti nesto krivo radis
<Mmike> nemres imat tol'ko birokratskih problema
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> naime, ne mozes ako se prepustis i radis sto i svi drugi
<ivoks> mozes ako mislis da ima bar malo mozga u drzavnoj upravi
<ivoks> evo, ja bi ocekivao da je obrtni registar - registar
<ivoks> medjutim, to je baza koja postoji samo radi sebe
<ivoks> nista ne povlaci podatke iz nje
<ivoks> promijenis adresu obrta?
<ivoks> onda moras ici na mirovinsko, zdravstveno, banku, policiju, stanicu za tehnicki pregled...
<ivoks> i svima javiti da si promijenio adresu
<Mmike> o, lol
<ivoks> jel to samo meni zvuci debilno?
<Mmike> naravno da ne
<Mmike> tj, naravno da je debilno
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> k'o da si se jucer rodio
<Mmike> pa jasno je k'o dan da to moras tako
<Mmike> mislim, meni se zena udala, jel
<Mmike> za mene :)
<Mmike> i morala mijenjat prezime
<Mmike> i na 1001 mjestu
<Mmike> i jbg
<Mmike> da, jadno je, da lose je
<Mmike> al' tako je kako je
<Mmike> recimo, neki dan isla krv vadit, za odredjivanje krvne grupe
<Mmike> jer je jako bitno da se zna RH faktor, nek bed trudnice imaju s time
<Mmike> i sad, ode, da krv, i pazi - mora doc po nalaze CETVRTKOM OD 11-13
<Mmike> nema saljem mailom
<Mmike> nema posaljem preporuceno
<Mmike> izvoli doc, tad!
<Mmike> al', tako je od kad ja znam za sebe, za sve pizdarije... :/
<Mmike> btw, ak mislis da je to u ostalim drzavama turbo-super uredjeno, varas se
<Mmike> ja sam u USA izgubio bio dokumente
<Mmike> tj, ostali mi u starom rentacaru kad smo ga mijenjali
<Mmike> znas koje pizdarije s time? 
<Mmike> zovem u Indianapolis i velim sto mi treba, veli mi zena s druge strane 'you need to come here in person'. Reko, ja sam na sjeveru Minnesote, koji kurac?!
<dodobas> Mmike: pa moras im dati sansu da te uhapse negdje bez dokumenata :)
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, zaustsavili su me bez dokumenata :)
<Mmike> internacionalna vozacka + papirnata americka vozacka mi ostale u starom autu
<Mmike> ogranicenje 60, ja se vozio tipa 67, i zaustavilo me :)
<Mmike> izvukao se s opomenom :)
<dodobas> mi or km ?
<Mmike> mi
<dodobas> hehe
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi presao na 'zdravu hranu' ili si jos na mesini ?
<Mmike> ovisi o danu u tjednu
<dodobas> zeleni cajevi...
<dodobas> kasice...
<dodobas> mmmm
<Mmike> nah, nikako to jos
<Mmike> moram prvo kavu opet prestat pit
<vileni_> meso = zdravo :)
<dodobas> jos malo pa ces kupovat Filter 160 ... :P
<Mmike> vileni_, jap, ako nije fasirano
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> moj stari ima 'dijeta prije mora' sprehu
<BotaniCar> Zakaj fasirano nije zdravo ? 
<vileni_> Mmike: ma i to prodje, problem je sto se sve stavi unutra :)
<Mmike> jede (gotovo iskljucivo) samo mesinu, ramstek/biftek
<Mmike> i povrce
<Mmike> ne jede kruh, ne pije alkohol
<Mmike> lik izgubio 5-6 kila i mjesec i sitno sam tak
<vileni_> ja sam ovaj vikend malo pretjerao opet :)
<vileni_> ali mogu preporuciti Tarsu u ri
<BotaniCar> Dear monday, fuck you too 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj sam danas dosao na posao uopce .. ponedjeljkom se ionako mogu ocekivati samo pizdarije. 
<Mmike> vileni_, poceo sam s iRacingom
<Mmike> vileni_, mislim da ce me pojesti :/
<vileni_> Mmike: why :)
<Mmike> predobro je
<vileni_> meni zvuci super iracing ali necu bez volana
<Mmike> ja na logitechovom kontroleru igram
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> na volanu mi je teze
<Mmike> dodobas, bil' ti prodavao onaj svoj volan?
<Mmike> i ako bi, za koliko bi? :)
<vileni_> neko vrijeme bila gomila logitech momo po 300kn, sad jedva da ikoji nadjes
<Mmike> vidio sam dodatke koje ekipa radi za g25
<Mmike> metalne forcefeeback pedale
<Mmike> forcefeedback kuplung! :)
<vileni_> jao :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> wroar :)
<BotaniCar> je-be-no
<Vjetar> pundelek
<ivoks> i tak, jos uvijek na policiji
<ivoks> dobit cu otkaz jer sam isao po prometnu, tocnije po zig na prometnu
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<Mmike> kaj je takva guzva?
<Mmike> ja sam kad sam prebacivao auto na sebe od bivse zene bio gotov za 10ak minuta
<Mmike> samo treba doc predvecer
<Mmike> kad nema nikog
<Mmike> ili onaj dan kad je snijeg padao :)
<ivoks> bio sam u petak predvecer
<ivoks> ubrzalo se...
<ivoks> sad je 10 ljudi na sat
<ivoks> jooooj
<ivoks> kad im je pauza?!?!
<ivoks> presmjesno
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: 'od bivse zene' , jebate, zvucis ko .. ne znam kog bi naveo kao usporedbu :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kaj delas na murji ? uzmi broj i idi na kavu, kad vec tracis radne sate, spizdi i malo zarade da poboljsas promet lokalnim ugostiteljima :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ma od jazz
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jasno mi je tko bi mogla biti 'bivsa zena' :) Samo, nacin nakoji si to formulirao .. zvucis kao da imas debelo preko 60, ZZ top bradu, pusis 2 kutije Drine dnevno , bavis se autolimarijom i znas sve o zivotnim jadima sto se moze znati :)
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, odgovaras dobrom dijelu opisa :)
<jelly> hmha, blesavi golub se zaletio u prozor 
<BotaniCar|2> Se polomil ? ( hint: free lunch)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ah, tak se i osjecam
<Mmike> jos malo, pa pemzija
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jos da naucis svirati gitaru namjesto klavira, milina :)
<BotaniCar|2> 'el probao tko probiti WPA s reaver-om ? 
<BotaniCar|2> citam da ce uskoro uci u stalnu postavu backTrack distribucije, onda nemre biti losh
<jelly> backtrack je grozna distra, ne bi je uzimao kao referencu
<rut> botanicar ja sam probao . presporo i predugo traje .. odustao 
<Mmike> wpa/wpa2 je tesko probiti
<Mmike> ak imas dobar kljuc, skoro pa nemoguce
<rut> ide preko WPS ra reaverom ili wpscrack.py
<rut> al sporo do boli 
<dodobas> kakav je AMD i virtualizacija 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: maksimalni broj kombinacija za reaver je 11000 , ako ide sporo ( 'sporo' NIJE bilo sto krace od 8h) to je zato kaj si daleko od APa koji crackas, pa ponavlja stvari 
<rut> cca sat vremena rada sa reaverom da bi napredaovao cca 3-4% 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pricas gluposti :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: velim, najvjerojatnije je da si bio daleko/slab signal 
<rut> moguce da .. neznam di je ap 
<rut> al pitao si za iskustvo a ja sam ti reko svoje .. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas preporuku za neku out-of-the-box krekerusa-distru ?
<BotaniCar|2> rut: i na tom sam zahvalan 
<rut> al sto je problem to istestirat doma pa vidi jel brz ili nije 
<rut> ja da imam ap kakav probao bi 
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam otvorio internet pipu svima, imam flat i 90% susjeda ima svoj net, ako nekom treba - nek si uzme. Imam QoS pa moji torrenti idu brze nego gostima i puca mi patka
<rut> tesko da netko ima volje wpa probijat .. vecinom odustanu odmah 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> djes' para ! 
<dodobas> ne znam koliko vjerovati phronixu.. ali ... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_virt&num=1
<dodobas> razlika u cijeni CPUu... bar u linksu... je 6.5k kn :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hm kaj te ameri za vizu pitaju dli imas FB i gmail
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, to su esencijalne informacije ! 
<jelly> ak nemas FB sumnjiv si.
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nemam, komentirao sam backtrack sa gledista distribucije (upgradei, instlacija, kvaliteta pakiranja i infrastrukture) ne sa gledista upotrebljivosti
<jelly> dodobas: cheapex provideri Xen VM-ova voze amd cisto zbog broja coreova, izgleda.  moj xen vm kod providerservice.com veli za cpu model name      : AMD Opteron(TM) Processor 6272 
<dodobas> jelly: stvarno ne vidim neku razilku za 'test' workload
<jelly> "AMD Opteron 6272 Interlagos 2.1GHz 16MB L3 Cache Socket G34 115W 16-Core Server Processor "
<dodobas> i tako mi samo treba neki workstration s puno rama
<dodobas> misleh da netko zna neki stvarni razlog zasto ne uzeti amd
<ivoks> 16 core?
<vileni_> ako imas puno fpu operacija
<vileni_> onda intel
<jelly> ivoks: u jednom pakiranju!
<ivoks> u biti ima 8 jezgri
<ivoks> ostalo je HT
<jelly> dodobas: ak je za radnu stanicu, zgodna stvar je sto amd ne kripla svoje procesore glede podrske za ECC
<jelly> ivoks: nisam znao da amd ima ht
<vileni_> ivoks: pa nema amd hyperthreading?
<ivoks> nema, ali ovo je 8 jezgri
<jelly> ivoks: http://www.amd.com/uk/products/server/processors/6000-series-platform/6200/Pages/6200-series-processors.aspx#5
<vileni_> mozda ima 2 8core zajedno
<ivoks> Description:  Socket: G34, Clockspeed: 2.1 GHz, Turbo Speed: 3.0 GHz, No of Cores: 8 (2 logical cores per physical), Max TDP: 115 W
<jelly> ivoks: ref?
<ivoks> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Opteron+6272
<jelly> eh, marketing
<BotaniCar|2> divota je ovaj kanal. Ni-ista nije tabu tema :) 
<BotaniCar|2> kaj mislite jel bi mi se isplatio kebab-bar na Baaliju ? Cuo sam da balije vole kebab :)
<vileni_> mislim da ti se vise isplati napraviti Mmikeu ispod prozora :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj si lud, Mmike zna kaj voli/hoce jesti. Treba posluzivati amerikanci-klasu klijentele, kaj bi i stiropor pojeli ako je u ambalazi pravog oblika :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: sad citam da na DD-WRT-u nemrem s reaverom dobiti WPA , DD-WRT ne podrzava WPS , pa nema ni vurnability :) Mozda ti je zato sken trajao tak dugo :)
<vileni_> valjda WPS a ne WPA?
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> dodjem ja danas konacno na red na policiji
<ivoks> i dodjem na salter na kojem je bila ista ona zena na koju sam poludio u petak
<ivoks> i kraj kompjutora, ona uzima telefon u ruke
<ivoks> diktira broj obrtnice nekome na drugom kraju i trazi ga da provjeri u obrtnom registru
<ivoks> *nakon* sto sam joj dao obrtnicu i rjesenje suda o promjeni adrese
<ivoks> fucking zimbabve
<ivoks> 'Alkoholizirani muškarac leži nasred autoceste A1'
<ivoks> Na Dalmatini su vozači naišli na čovjeka kako spava nasred autocete. Pozvali su odmah policiju, a muškarac je bio u teško alkoholiziranom stanju.
<rut> botanicar ne kuzim te .. kako mislis dd-wrt ?
<jelly> vileni_: prek rupe u WPS-u dobijes WPA key.
<rut> tako je
<vileni_> pa znam to, ali zapravo nema veze jel wpa ili wpa2 za wps
<rut> nema
<jelly> nema
<jelly> ta-da
<vileni_> e pa to me buni :)
<vileni_> a inace, wpa pada odmah ako imate sifru iz dictionarija :)
<jelly> sva sreca da "12345" nije u Oxfordu ni u Merriam-Webster
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> ali je u backtrack
<weshmashian> srecom pa nemam password na wifi-u... oh, wait
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/kVw6e
<ivoks> satellite view - denied :)
<jelly> denied?
<ivoks> to se tak veli
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<jelly> zumirao na Duke Field aerodromcic
<BotaniCar|2> rut: mislio sam da ako imas natocen firmware s http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index , onda to ('RECOVERY' passworda) nebu islo
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a OpenWrt?!?!?!?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: trebalo bi probati, tanak sam s osobnim iskustvom :( I, nemam na kaj natociti WRT
<BotaniCar|2> imas ti ! De, probaj :)
<jelly> imam samo produkcijski doma, drugi ruter je na posudbi
<BotaniCar|2> ja nemam nikakav, kaj mislis, bi se SilverSpacedal nagovoriti na malo hakiranja ?:D
<jelly> ovisi kakvu rakiju imas?
<BotaniCar|2> U mom slucaju SilverSpace nabavlja alkohol :) Tak da imam rakiju kakvu mi je nabavil :9
<jelly> ondak si u gabuli
<rut> opet te ne kuzim botanicar 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: rado pojasnim, ako mi kazes sto ne razumijes 
<rut> ja sam to probavao na nekom od susjeda .. 
<rut> sumjnam da vrti ddwrt ili nesto takvo susjed
<rut> uostalom ako nema wps reaver nece krenut sa probijanjem 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: sumnjas,ali ne znas :) Samo sam ti dao moguce objasnjenje, uz veliku udaljenost od skeniranog AP-a, za to kaj je tvoj pokusaj bio spor. Ne tvrdim nista, samo nudim moguce uzroke
<BotaniCar|2> i, reaver ce, ako se ljuto ne varam, pokusati svoje bez obzira 
<rut> jesi ti to ikad probao ili ti samo tumacis ono sto si citao ?
<BotaniCar|2> ovo drugo, da sam imao na cemu probati, ne bi cijelu temu poceo s 'jel netko mozda probao' 
<rut> ee onda nemoj meni da ja sumnjam .. ne sumjnam nego znam da taj susjed nema sigurno dd-wrt ili openwrt 
<rut> jer je rijec o iskonovom ruteru
<BotaniCar|2> 16:17:14] <rut> sumjnam da vrti ddwrt ili nesto takvo susjed
<rut> http://postimage.org/image/5t5vj5ylr/
<BotaniCar|2> ja samo citam kaj mi pises
<rut> nista danas nije 100% sigurno . zato sumnjam 
<rut> jedno je sto mi ti pises sto si procitao 
<rut> a drugo moja praksa 
<rut> da . moguce je da je udaljenost problem 
<rut> to stoji 
<BotaniCar|2> Moguce je i da je FW problem. I dalje ne znas da susjed nema WRT .)
<BotaniCar|2> Moze biti i nesto trece, ako se sjetim, javim :D
<rut> pa ako nema WPS reaver nece radit 
<rut> jednostavno 
<BotaniCar|2> To sam samo od tebe cuo, tamo di sam citao nije tako pisalo, pisalo je da ce hangati u procesu
<rut> znaci wrt derivat nije
<rut> pa jesi pogledao screenshoot sto sam stavio ?
<rut> jel hanga di ?
<BotaniCar|2> jesam, tvoj deployment mi nije referenca, slazes se ? 
<rut> da . 
<rut> ajde nemam volje 
<rut> vise
<rut> kad probas javi se 
<BotaniCar|2> Ni ja, treba mi neki kantuljak da sam probam, ovo izvlacenje zakljucaka iz tekstova upitne vrijednosti je bezveze
<rut> reaver je spor !!! upamti to 
<BotaniCar|2> Sporost je subjektivna. DSL je spor dok se ne sjetis modema. Reaver je spor dok se ne sjetis kad si zadnji put obijao kiosk.. ups
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: actually, vrata na kiosku su obicno 10 sekundi s dobrim pajserom.
<jelly> TAKO SAM CUO
<rut> ajmo ovako . kad isprobas sam onda cemo raspravljat 
<rut> ovako nema smisla
<BotaniCar|2> rut: oko tog smo se odmah slozili 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: bi me upoznao s svojim izvorom informacija ? :D Treba mi jeftinijih cigareta :)
<rut> i jos jedno ... reaver je spor al radi sa vecim brojem AP-a dok wpscrack.py je brz al ne radi sa svim ap-ima 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kak cu si ja danas metnit dd-wrt
<Mmike> odgadjam to tjednima
<Mmike> mjesecima, shto-vishe
<BotaniCar|2> TO ! I krekaj ga odma
<jelly> <Mmike> kak cu si ja danas metnit # o.O
<jelly> zanimljiva konstrukcija recenice
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nemrem, wpa2 je tesko krekat
<Mmike> ekipa s cuda karticama kreka wpa2 danima
<Mmike> jelly, stosta bi freud rekao o tebi :)
<jelly> jakako
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kazes, kaki sam taki sam, sta cu se pretvarat :)
<dodobas> oh wow 
<dodobas> http://erlangonxen.org/
 * jelly-home pritisce ESC
<BotaniCar> 'el isao tko od vas nedavno k vulkanizeru ? Koliko kosta korekcija spura za sva 4 kotaca ? 
<Mmike> 180 kuna
<Mmike> to btw ne radi vulkanizer 
<Mmike> ja sam u auto maksimiru 'kompjuterski' spur placao 180 kuna 
<Mmike> doduse, samo za 2 kotaca
<Mmike> jer iza nemrem nist :)
<BotaniCar> e, kaj znaci 'platio sam spur X kuna' ? To znaci da si toliko platio dijagnostiku, ili dijagnostiku i korekciju ?
<BotaniCar> I,kak mislis da to ne radi vulkanizer, svaki vulkanizer ciji sam site posjetio ima u cjeniku i to 
<Mmike> mislim da vulkal ne radi spur
<Mmike> nemaju di
<Mmike> nisam siguran, doduse
<Mmike> balansiraju kotace al' ne rade spur
<BotaniCar> Postoji wine za android ! :) 
<weshmashian> o_O
<weshmashian> odem :)
<SilverSpace> hm
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: si pomješal balansiranje sa špurom?
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: mislim da nisam. Balansiraju se gume, a spura geometrija
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ja sam uz Mmike-a oko toga Å¡to je posao vulkanizera, balansira gume, a Å¡pur negdje drugje
<BotaniCar> Vjetar , budi uz kog hoces, ja sam uz stavku "cjenik" na sajtovima :) Uopce ne ulazim u to koje je ciji posao. Osim toga, jebem mu digresije, jesam li ili nisam na samom pocetku pitao nesto sasvim drugo ? :D
<Vjetar> :p
<BotaniCar> Javio se Bobi na oglas za vozača viljuškara u novu tvornicu drvne građe, pa došao na razgovor za posao. "Nego", upita u neka doba Bobi vlasnika firme, "kolika bi bila plata?""Pa, u početku dvjesto pedeset maraka", odgovorio mu gazda, "a kasnije bogami i petsto, šesto.""Odlično", zadovoljno će Bobi, "vratit ću se ja onda kasnije."
<Vjetar> Hrvatska priča :)
<BotaniCar> Pak su Bobi i Rudi ipak 'rvati :) 
<BotaniCar> No, ako ti se place, citaj http://www.lupiga.com/vijesti/index.php?id=7452 :) 
<ivoks> ne bi ja radio spur osim kod ovlastenog servisera
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zasto ? Uvijek mozes nakon spura kod neovlastenog otici i kod drugog na provjeru, i ako je prvi sjebao, vratiti se nazad i pokazati mu palicu 
<ivoks> a eto
<ivoks> jai ulje mijenjam kod ovlastenog
<ivoks> dell xps 13 dobio posteni ekran
<ivoks> sad je to vec pravi stroj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da se razumijemo, kad imam ovaca, i ja volim ovlastene servisere. Samo , nekad moras napraviti kompromis jer .. moras :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovaca :D Ok, fill the gaps :) 
<Mmike> da, dodjes kod ovlastenog servisera
<Mmike> a on ti otfura auto do spur-majstora :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je spika bila za farbanje :) Oviom verlikima je bolje imati 2 dizalice nego jednu komoru za susenje , pogotovu ovima blize centru, pa su imali kooperante, onda je rulja pocela to prepricavati jedni drugima, pa vise nitko ne farba auto kod ovlastenog :)
<Mmike> pa, pitaj si ovlasteni servis di rade spur
<Mmike> sansa je da ce ti rec da nemaju kod sebe to
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267937_544055338958068_444875031_n.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581347_460343534011076_1138603994_n.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-19
<ivoks> hm... i htc ima countdown
<ivoks> zamijeniti s3 sa n4 ili ne
<dodobas> yelooo
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> tak treba
<ivoks> ne moze minus veci od jedne mjesecne place
<dodobas> ma daj... mislim da moji roditelji imaju 45k kn dozvoljenog minusa :D
<ivoks> da, linic sprema novi zakon
<ivoks> do sad se moglo do 3 mjesecne place, a po novom do jedne
<ivoks> za obrtnike je minus bio oko 50% mjesecnih primanja :)
<dodobas> pa obrtnik koji ima 100k kn mjesecno... 50k u minus...
<ivoks> nema obrtnika sa 100k kn mjesecno
<ivoks> jer ako imas dohodak veci od milijon kuna, moras otvoriti doo
<dodobas> ok ok 83332kn mjesecno
<calmpitbull> Samo da se zna da mrzim sve sisteme i racunalne i politicke
<ivoks> pa onome tko zaradjuje 80k kuna mjesecno, cime god se bavio, lakse je vratiti 40k kuna, nego bilo kome 3 svoje mjesecne place
<ivoks> onaj tko zaradjuje 4000kn moze vratiti 2000kn, al 12000kn ce tesko vratiti
<ivoks> to se zove 'zivjeti u svojim okvirima'
<ivoks> ili u skladu sa mogucnostima
<ivoks> nemas za auto? nemas, jebiga...
<ivoks> ucini nesto :)
<calmpitbull> Mazni jednog
<ivoks> kladim se da to prvo padne na pamet vecini gradjana bivseg istocnog bloka :)
<calmpitbull> Pa nego
<ivoks> pa nis... i rest my case :)
<calmpitbull> A koji je uopce bio case
<ivoks> da je nama iz ovog kraja svijeta na pameti prvo kradja ili bilo kakav laksi nacin, samo da se ne mora raditi
<calmpitbull> Ma nije bas tak....pogledaj kolko ljudi izlazi iz drzave da bi dobili posao
<ivoks> ne izlazi ih tako puno kako mislis
<ivoks> dobar dio njih vec ima posao
<ivoks> nego idu za boljim
<ivoks> npr., ja sam cesto puta pomislio otici za boljim poslom
<calmpitbull> Al da ljudi izve iznad svojih mogucnosti to je sasvim druga stvar...al to ima u svim "razvijenijim" drzavama
<ivoks> iako ovdje imam jeben posao
<ivoks> pa ne znam bas...
<ivoks> jedno je zivjeti na kredit koji mozes servisirati
<ivoks> drugo je kada ti je kredit 2/3 ili 3/4 primanja
<ivoks> nekima je i 5/6
<calmpitbull> Ma cim moras uzet kredit si duzan vise nego sto zaradujes
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> no, kredit sam po sebi nije zlo
<calmpitbull> Time zivis iznad svojih davanja
<calmpitbull> Pa kredit je uvijek zlo
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> kredit je investicija banke u nesto tvoje
<calmpitbull> Jer vracas vise nego sto si posudio i to je zlo....
<ivoks> ako ce to tvoje zaraditi da vrati kredit i povecati ti prihode, onda kredit nije zlo
<ivoks> ako ces uzeti kredit da odes na skijanje, onda je
<calmpitbull> Ma kredit je investicija banke u samu sebe a ne u tebe
<ivoks> ali opet, nije zlo u kreditu, vec u maloumnosti osobe koja ga uzima
<ivoks> naravno da banka trazi zaradu
<ivoks> ako banka zaradi, ti zaradis, to je win-win
<ivoks> ti nisi zaradio koliko si mogao da si imao svoj kes
<ivoks> al opet, banka ti je dala kes koji nisi imao
<calmpitbull> Pa da al ne mozes rec da banka razmislja o tebi kao investiciji. 
<ivoks> ne, ako ides u banku po kredit za auto
<ivoks> onda gleda na tebe kao na kravu muzaru
<ivoks> doslovno kaze 'vidi debila, ajde, kad nam vec zeli dati novac...'
<calmpitbull> Banka time povecava svoj dio na trzistu
<calmpitbull> Poanta je u tome da se zaraduje na lovi...lova radi lovu i tu za mene nastaje problem
<ivoks> ne radi lova lovu
<ivoks> jel kupis lemilicu?
<ivoks> jel s njom lemis i onda prodas proizvod?
<ivoks> i nakon 3-4 prodana proizvoda, otplatis lemilicu
<ivoks> i ostaje ti cista zarada od prodaje
<calmpitbull> Nema nikakvog produkta je se daje kredite za zivotne namirnice. I to je opet problem. Nema sistema ulaganja kako ti kazes
<ivoks> pa to je problem osobe koja dize kredit, ne banke
<ivoks> problem je sto su ljudi navikli ne razmisljati
<ivoks> manje je od 1% onih kod nas koji su, suoceni s teskom zivotnom situacijom, razmislili sto i kako bolje, sto i kako sam, s nekim, i sl.
<calmpitbull> Da barem ima..ljudi uzimaju kredu za sve ne samo za ta tvoja ulaganja...
<ivoks> vise je od 99% onih koji su nasli pljuvati tko god je na vlasti
<ivoks> pa da, al to nije problem banaka i kredita
<ivoks> to je problem nas
<ivoks> tocnije, nas u okruzju na koje nismo navikli
<ivoks> mi nismo navikli na stabilnost
<ivoks> kada tvoji dugovi ne nestaju nekim cudom, kako je bilo u jugi
<ivoks> sloboda se placa odgovornoscu
<ivoks> mi smo jako slabi po pitanju odgovornosti
<ivoks> i dok je tako, nemamo kapitala za slobodu
<calmpitbull> Dobro mozes i tak gledat....a mozes i ovak, banka da kredit svakome koji trazi jer ona dobije time udio na trzistu jer se prodaje tvoj dug na burzi...slazem se da bi morali ljudi pazit na to zasto uzimaju kredit al kad ga dobiju ionak pa zasto pazit...ljudi nisu pametni
<ivoks> jel ti prodajes nesto?
<calmpitbull> Kaj
<ivoks> evo, zamisli se da prodajes bicikl
<calmpitbull> Zasto to mislis
<ivoks> bicikle
<calmpitbull> Ok
<ivoks> jel bi prodao bicikl svakome tko ti dodje s novcima i kaze 'ja bi kupio vas bicikl'
<calmpitbull> Da
<ivoks> pa to i banka radi
<calmpitbull> Pa to ti govorim al to je problem...
<ivoks> covjek dodje u banku i kaze 'oderite me do kraja, prodajte mi novce'
<ivoks> nije to problem
<ivoks> problem je sto ljudi zele vise nego sto mogu
<ivoks> i ne razmisljaju racionalno
<MmikeDOMA> radio antena
<ivoks> problem je sto kod nas bankarski sustav do 1991. nije postojao
<MmikeDOMA> najdosadniji radio
<calmpitbull> Pa da al ako nema pokrica nemoze dobit....i to nije isto prodaja bicikla i kredita
<MmikeDOMA> pa 80% pjesama se vrti stalno isto
<ivoks> Mmike: da, uvijek isto... ja sam ih prestao slusati kada su imali opsesiju s brunom marsom :)
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.radioparadise.com
<ivoks> calmpitbull: al ima pokrica... banci je dovoljno ono sto ti imas
<Mmike> ravno su mi jedan dan bili ok
<ivoks> calmpitbull: ostalo se zovu 'losi plasmani' i to je rizik koji banke uzimaju
<Mmike> ona 101ica, iako je jadna za popizdit, bar ima ok glazbu
<Mmike> dodobas, nah, to nemrem u syncu slusat u sobi i u dnevnom :)
<dodobas> Mmike: u principu mozes...
<dodobas> mpd ... pa se kacis na njega
<calmpitbull> U nekim stvarima se slazem sa tobom a u nekim ne...za razliku od tebe mislim da banka kao institucija mora pazit kome daje lovu i da je to potpuno drugcije trziste od same prodaje "bicikla"
<Mmike> dodobas, nije u syncu
<ivoks> calmpitbull: jesi ikad imao svoj biznis? :)
<calmpitbull> Jesam
<ivoks> i nisi nikada riskirao s poslom?
<Mmike> calmpitbull, mogu te ja savjetovati sto da mu kazes, u msgu :)
<calmpitbull> Ne nisam jer je otvaranje samo bilo dovoljno riskantno
<ivoks> eto, nekad u poslu moras riskirati
<ivoks> ulazis u nesto sto ti se mozda nece isplatiti na kraju, a mozda i hoce
<dodobas> Mmike: a da napravis oldskuul pa jedan zvucnik u dnevnu jedan u radnu ?
<ivoks> riskiras
<ivoks> razlika izmedju banke i tvog posla...
<ivoks> banka se donekle osigurava; ti bas i ne :)
<calmpitbull> Da al kazem ti da je to drugcije od kredita koji ljudi dobe za zivotne namirnice
<Mmike> dodobas, dobra! :) vishs, nije mi to opce na pamet palo :)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: banka nema kredit za zivotne namirnice
<calmpitbull> Ma molim te 
<ivoks> calmpitbull: odnosno, banka ne zna na sta ces ti potrositi nenamjenski kredit
<dodobas> za mpd sam mislio da bude middleman... koji restreama content...
<calmpitbull> Pa to je problem....znaci da daju kredu za nesto sto nije investicija
<ivoks> da, daju
<ivoks> i daju s velikom kamatom
<calmpitbull> Pa to ti ja govorim
<ivoks> i na kratki rok
<ivoks> jer znaju da je veci rizik
<ivoks> ali banke samo zadovoljavaju potrebe trzista
<calmpitbull> Pa u tome i je problem
<ivoks> pa ne prodajes ti bicikle zato jer ih imas 100 u garazi, vec zato sto ekipa zeli bicikle
<calmpitbull> Ma to je bull
<calmpitbull> Ma nije prodaja bicikla isto kao prodaja kredit
<Mmike> ivoks, pa onaj dell izgleda megamracno!
<dodobas> i mega nepristupacno :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, prije je bio sranje jer je imao losu rezoluciju
<calmpitbull> Koji dell
<dodobas> to ce u RH... doci nikad
<ivoks> Mmike: thinkpad x1 carbon je mislim jeftiniji
<calmpitbull> Koji dell 
<ivoks> al radje cu dati dellu novce jer su se bar potrudili oko tog ubuntua, cak su i svoj softver razvili
<Mmike> http://www.dell.com/us/soho/p/xps-13-linux/pd.aspx
<Mmike> taj dell
<Mmike> ivoks, koju rezu ima x1?
<Mmike> najvise me popalilo 1080 na 13 inca
<ivoks> 1080p
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> cek cek
<ivoks> 1600x900
<ivoks> dakle, nije 1080
<ivoks> al je 14"
<Mmike> to je skroz podnosljivo
<Mmike> http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/
<Mmike> veli mi 'not authorized'
<Mmike> :)
<calmpitbull> O ja bi radije ovaj carbon
<ivoks> ja ne bi htio 14"
<ivoks> 13.3 mi je vec vece od ovoga sto imam
<calmpitbull> A sto furas sada
<ivoks> thinkpad x200s
<ivoks> 16:10 reza
<Mmike> ivoks, jos uvijek onaj?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> dobar ubod bio
<ivoks> da... zadnji dobar iz x serije
<ivoks> ovo sve ostalo je 16:9
<Mmike> 16:9 je ok
<Mmike> ak' je bar 1600x900
<ivoks> da, ovo 736 ili sto vec me ubija
<Mmike> iako je 1680x1050 bolje :)
<Mmike> 736?!
<Mmike> nenee
<ivoks> 766
<Mmike> to je bi ok bilo na 11"
<Mmike> mozda 12
<ivoks> uglavnom, manje visine od ove koje sad imam, na 800
<ivoks> kaj ti je... danas se 15" prodaje sa 766
<Mmike> ja imam 15" drekbook onaj HPov koji ima 1368x768 (ili kako vec) na 15"
<Mmike> ubit onog tko je to osmislio
<ivoks> svi to rade
<Mmike> za onog tko je to kupio nesmijem nista lose rec, ima suradnika tu
<ivoks> ja sam to starom sugerirao da kupi
<ivoks> za njega je to ok, ali za profesionalce... uzas
<Mmike> jedina pozitivna stvar tamo je display - mozes ga citati bez ikakvih bedova na jakom suncu
<Mmike> i hardverski nije opce los (nish posebno, al' nikako nije smecavo)
<Mmike> al' ta rezolucija i onaj touchpad
<Mmike> opjevan je u epovima
<Mmike> 'o tuzna, o ruzna, o jadna katastrofo, touchpadom sto osmisljatelj zvat' te htio'
<ivoks> touchpad je uzas
<ivoks> nema do trackpointa
<Mmike> nadam se da idejni zacetnik toga stucne svaki put kad netko popljuje taj touchpad
<ivoks> kad bi xps 13 imao trackpoint... :)
<Mmike> TOUCHPAD JE SMECE
<Mmike> ivoks, trackpoint, ako je to ona sisa/bradavica, je prejebena stvar
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> nije zamjena za mis, al' je prejebeno
<ivoks> mis? kaj ce mi mis...
<ivoks> ne crtam :)
<Mmike> lakse je misem nego trackpointom
<Mmike> jedino sto misa nemres bas na koljeno :)
<Mmike> steta sto carbon ima trackpad
<ivoks> sto je lakse?
<Mmike> jel' ima opce toga za kupiti kod nas?
<Mmike> ivoks, nene, nece i ovo biti jos jedna 'tikvice su gorke' prica :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nego, drugovi
<Mmike> skupstina!
<ivoks> da, trebali bi
<ivoks> ajde, sazovi
<ivoks> da raspustimo tu udrugu :D
<Mmike> aj ti svoj plan daj :)
<Mmike> kad si u kojem dijelu svijeta, pa da se znamo ravnat' :)
<ivoks> u zagrebu do kraja ozujka
<Mmike> odlicno
<ivoks> jos tocno mjesec dana :)
<Mmike> Vaša domena ubuntu.hr ističe 09.03.2013. te ju je potrebno produžiti kako bi nastavila funkcionirati.
<Mmike> onaj bud
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ekipa salje mailove na info@ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> i ja sam obicno 'blablabla, to se moze mozda tako i tako, al' najbolje bi bilo da se prijavis na forum gdje ima strucnih ljudi koji su voljni pomoci blablabla'
<Mmike> a bud: 'ova adresa nije namijenjena za takva pitanja'.
<Mmike> jezgrovit covjek :)
<Mmike> dodobas, you'll like this one
<calmpitbull> Ja volim pomoci ljudima oko racunala...ako je to jos preko maila da tipve ne vidis pa to je savrseno :) a da za to jos dobis placu pa prekrasno....
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<dodobas> Mmike: koji K je to generirao ?
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' dobar, a? :)
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> to upravo uklalo cluster jedan
<dodobas> Mmike: za takve 'developere' je mongodb odlican :)
<Mmike> dodobas, konkretno, ovo mora u redis
<Mmike> dusu dao za takve stvari
<Mmike> jer to je glupi counter koliko puta je tko drkao na sto
<Mmike> (da ne budem nepristojniji)
<Mmike> kolega kupio auto
<Mmike> http://davorin.fizika.org/misc/mercedes.pdf
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde, nadji datum za skupstinu
<Mmike> 7.3?
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' mozemo na fuxu kod tebe u uredu?
<dodobas> Mmike: moram provjeriti ali nacelno da
<Mmike> ide mail
<dodobas> Mmike: jel moram ja biti u uredu?... 
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> ic cemo poslije pit :)
<Mmike> http://www.centro.hr/detalji_proizvoda.28A292B9-03C1-46B0-9FAD-45D19037020F.aspx
<Mmike> pa to i nije tak puno
<Mmike> jedino bih ja jos rama naguraoo unutra
<dodobas> Mmike: ok, ne moze... moj ured nije na grad.jh
<dodobas> *hr
<dodobas> hebiga...
<Mmike> znao sam
<Mmike> i jos sam si mislio
<Mmike> ma nece srat
<Mmike> al' eto
<dodobas> al eto...
<jelly-home> Opera otpustila 90 od 100 ljudi iz "Core" (web engine) tima, prelazi na WebKit i V8
<ivoks> mozemo na grad.hr, budem ja dogovorio sobu il nesto
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> jelly-home: ima tome vec tjedan dana :)
<ivoks> 7.3. u 18h ce biti tricky jer se tada prostorije jos koriste
<dodobas> bolje bi bilo... opera preusmjerila 90/100 ljudi iz Core tima na razvoj Webkit v8
<jelly-home> dodobas: hrpa ih je otisla. http://www.digi.no/911787/opera-sendte-90-paa-doren 
<dodobas> norveski mi malo steka :)
<dodobas> naslov razumijem
<jelly-home> citaj dalje :-)
<jelly-home> Clarification from digi.no ... je na engleskom
<jelly-home> (via http://lwn.net/Articles/538903/)
<ivoks> moraju naci drugi nacin zarade
<ivoks> opera je zaradjivala na mobilnim platformama
<ivoks> a taj biznis im lagano bjezi
<calmpitbull> Kaj vama radi youtune
<calmpitbull> Youtube
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
<calmpitbull> ivoks, stvarno
<calmpitbull> Damn
<calmpitbull> Onda dobro
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/covjek-koji-je-spasio-svijet-napokon-primio-priznanje-clanak-512130
<calmpitbull> Mislim nije dobro al je dobro
<Mmike> jelly, koji si ti KDE?
<jelly-home> koji god da je u wheezyju
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00555/povijesni_muzej4--_555285S1.jpg
<ivoks> ne uklapa se :)
<ivoks> i to kraj arhitektonskog fakulteta... joj, bit ce samoubojstava
<Mmike> jelly, nemas neki about za kliknit?
<SilverSpace> kaj pak ovi odbrojavaju http://www.htc.com/www/
<ivoks> novi tablet
<Mmike> ivoks, carbon nema ethernet?
<Mmike> dodje mi da odustanem od tog carbona samo zato sto lenovo ima neupotrebljiv we
<ivoks> Mmike: ultrabook po definiciji nema ethernet
<ivoks> Mmike: ali ga dobijes sa strane, barem ga samsung da
<Mmike> kroz USB?
<Mmike> iako, nije to mana, nikako
<ivoks> samsung ima mali port na koji se moze zakaciti ethernet dongle koji se dobije
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put ethernet upiknuo u laptop
<ivoks> ah... setup mrezne opreme
<ivoks> i u koreji
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> moji su paranojicni
<Mmike> pa je zica super
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi li kad obrocno placao preko firme?
<Mmike> jel' se to moze opce?
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> recimo, 15k kuna laptop, na 3x5k kuna
<ivoks> baci oko i na samsung series 9
<Mmike> dal' ce to raditi sa ubuntuom kako spada? za thinkpade nekako najvise mislim da cu imati najmanje problema
 * Mmike tuguje kak je to u USA jeftinije (opet)
<ivoks> cura ima ubuntu na series 9
<ivoks> sve radi
<ivoks> dell je bas radio na driverima za xps 13
<ivoks> a thinkpad je u istom kosu kao i series 9
<ivoks> sluzbeno nepodrzano
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet si u lovu na laptop
<Mmike> sace da vidimo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak je zena trudna, planiramo na more puno ranije, pa bit dolje jedno 3-4 mjeseca
<Mmike> a ovo kaj imam je staro i lose i uopce stvari koje cu poceti raditi traze dobar stroj
<SilverSpace> e da 
<SilverSpace> mucenje ako nemas dobar stroj
<Mmike> R61 je fakat ok laptop
<Mmike> i dan danas radi vrlo dobro
<Mmike> u biti su ti thinkpadi pun kufer kvalitetni
<Mmike> a jos uvijek imam R52 sa centrinotom - najprejebenija tastatura ikad
<SilverSpace> ja zadovoljan sa edge thinkpadom 14" sve mi super radi jucer bas stavio 13.04
<vileni> R61 je i meni jako dobar, ali radije bih neki X :)
<ivoks> edge nije thinkpad
<ivoks> ma stogod lenovo rekao
<dodobas> jeftina plastika...
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAz1B4kG3u8
<datase> Mmike: Title: Swing Republic - Any Old Thing (feat. Tommy Dorsey), Views: 47724, Rating: 99.28358%
<Mmike> vileni, i ja, R61 je ogroman :)
<Mmike> tako da ovaj carbon....
<Mmike> bas mi se omilio nekako :)
<ivoks> skup je kod nas
<vileni> Mmike: pa bas to, najbolje imati jedan veliki, jedan mali, jedan tablet, smartphone, kindle
<vileni> i produzni sa 15 rupa
<Mmike> ne zaboravi i mocan desktop sa dvije GTXice unutra neke zestoke i 32 gige rama
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) ali radi :)
<vileni> Mmike: to se pretpostavilo kao baseline :)
<Mmike> da mosh fino iracing/rfactor na 1920x1080 :)
<Mmike> vileni, ack, ack :)
<vileni> i jedan NAS, jedan htpc
<vileni> sad kad pogledam, od svega navedenog mi fali druga gtx-ica
<vileni> :D
<ivoks> da... ja imam dvojbu
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, nemozes imati sve u jednom koliko god se trudio :)
<ivoks> ja imam dvojbu
<ivoks> dobar laptop
<ivoks> ili dobar workstation i kakav-takav laptop
<ivoks> skuzio sam da mi je lakse raditi na workstationu
<vileni> meni je jos uvijek kombinacija jak desktop doma i na poslu, i netbook izmedju :)
<ivoks> pa onda ne bi previse davao za laptop
<vileni> pa onaj samsung lagani taman onda?
<ivoks> series 9?
<vileni> da
<ivoks> to kosta 15000kn :)
<vileni> naravno, ne po nasoj cijeni :)
<vileni> sta nisi rekao da si u amerikama svako toliko
<ivoks> u americi se moze naci za 800$
<SilverSpace> opet snijeg najava 
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/cqfKGb9.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> novi williams -> http://is.gd/d6PFhy
<ivoks> koji je zadnji debian?
<dodobas> sid, naravno :)
<jelly> ivoks: debian 6, squeeze
<ivoks> dobro, wtf
<ivoks> http://www.aaiedu.hr/software.html
<ivoks> nema carnet-tools-cn
<ivoks> E: Package 'carnet-tools-cn' has no installation candidate
<ivoks>  freeradius-aai : Depends: carnet-tools-cn (>= 3.0.1) but it is not installable
<ivoks> deb http://ftp.carnet.hr/carnet-debian carnet-squeeze main non-free
<ivoks> jos i ovo treba
<jelly> ivoks: srce != carnet, 
<jelly> right
<ivoks> ma jebo ih neorganizirane
<ivoks> a dobro, ajde...
<ivoks> Paketi se naslanjaju na CARNetov sustav paketa.
<jelly> ivoks: kuzis, to je recenica "Paketi se naslanjaju na CARNetov sustav paketa." umjesto da stave oba repozitorija u clanak
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/560131_4957823536717_1653826631_n.jpg
<jelly> tsk
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/45533_4834035602096_1071673813_n.jpg
<ivoks> kvragu i auto i servis i sastanci
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> dosta s antenom
<Mmike> gotovo
<krofna_> Ha?
<Mmike> radio antena is no more
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' postoji kakvi standard .hr da se ljetovaliste u biti pise kao: ǉetovalište ?
<ivoks> na zalost, ne...
<Mmike> LOL - potjerajte traceroute prema  obiwan.scrye.net :)
<krofna_> Kako si napisao ǉ?
<ivoks> kak ne bi
<ivoks> ǉ
<ivoks> ǌ
<ivoks> ǆ
<ivoks> samo mi nemamo sve znakove abecede na tipkovnici
<krofna_> ma znam, nego koji je to kod u unicode?
<ivoks> imam ga na tipkovnici, ne znam koji je kod
<ivoks> ǈ ǋ ǅ
<weshmashian> mornin'
<krofna_> Netko je zalutao
<Mmike> ivoks, pa stavi tipkovnicu na kojoj imas to sve
<Mmike> đšžćčǉǌǆ
<ivoks> pa jesam
<Mmike> {}[]@€|\‘’←‘|æ„“[]ħþ÷פߡ^˘`¬
<Mmike> da, nemam onda xzyw
<ivoks> vidis
<ivoks> mogli bi dodati ǉǌǆ u hr(us)
<ravilov> ǉ - U+01C9 LATIN SMALL LETTER LJ
<ravilov> ǌ - U+01CC LATIN SMALL LETTER NJ
<ivoks> altgr+w, altgr+q, altgr+x
<Mmike> ivoks, al' za to imas vec predefinirano
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> ¢@{}^^÷פ߳łććá
<ravilov> ǆ - U+01C6 LATIN SMALL LETTER DZ WITH CARON
<Mmike> recimo, sad imam tastsaturu di kad stisnem altrg+č ne desi se nista, ali ako nakon toga sisnem a ili c dobijem:  á ć
<ravilov> Mmike, to se zovu digrafi
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> ǵ
<Mmike> al toga nema na US tipkovnici
<ravilov> pa normalno, US ljudi znaju samo za ASCII :)
<ivoks> cega nema na us tipkovnici?
<ivoks> imas hr(us)
<ravilov> ^ that
<Mmike> niti na onoj hr tipkovnici di imam ǉ ǌ ǆ 
<ivoks> koji je us tipkovnica + altgr+[]\';
<ivoks> pa dobijes šđćč
<ivoks> ž
<Mmike> btw, č á ǵ nisu digrafi
<Mmike> ǉ i ǉ su digrafi
<ravilov> tehnicki da, ali se ipak tako zovu
<ravilov> ili nekako... kompoziti?
<Mmike> ne zovu se tako :)
<ivoks> sve se to zove - slova
<Mmike> digraf je slovo koje je slozeno od dva znaka/slova :)
<ravilov> ivoks, glifovi
<ravilov> Mmike, č = c + v
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> cura (inače amerikanka) "č" zove "c sa antenama"
<ivoks> setxkbmap hr us
<ivoks> i vozi
<Mmike> set... sta? :)
<Mmike> ravilov, kad cemo upoznat tvoju curu!
<ravilov> zasto? :p
<ravilov> ne znam ni ja tvoju cur... ovaj zenu
<ivoks> ajme web developera...
<Mmike> ravilov, pa super, prava prilika za upoznavanja :)
<ivoks> Za mogućnost url_rewrite trebam u rootu instalacije gotov htaccess.txt
<ivoks> prekrstiti u .htaccess ali kad to učinim on nestaje.
<ravilov> kako to mislis nestaje...?
<ravilov> Mmike, mozda jednom prilikom :)
<ivoks> nisam to ja napisao, vec mi lik salje mail
<ivoks> da mu popravim to :)
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> .htaccess je security issue
<Mmike> ja to nebi dozvolio na serverima opce
<Mmike> uopce bih maknuo apache
<Mmike> kaj kufer
<Mmike> imaju nginx
<Mmike> nek se nauce!
<ravilov> a sto ne bi odmah i server ugasio?
<Mmike> ravilov, da, i to!
<ravilov> svaki user bi iz svog homea trebao vrtit mongoose na nekom opskurnom random portu
<weshmashian> zabranit usere na serveru!
<Mmike> http://www.minorplanetcenter.org/iau/lists/MPDiscSites.html
<Mmike> nasa zvjezdarnica na 15tom mjestu po broju otkrivenih asteroida!
<ravilov> nije nego 16...
<ravilov> 15. Desert Eagle Observatory
<ivoks>    38      408       1994-2010   Crni Vrh
<ivoks> bih
 * Mmike stands corrected
<ravilov> sjedi, pet
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> nemam auto, a moram do grada
<ivoks> fak, pa taxi...
<ivoks> bar su danas jeftini :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/vehabija-hrvati-srbi-trebali-bi-placati-10-posto-haraca-clanak-512022
<ivoks> ti srca... :D
<jelly> ivoks: sam se ti smij
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kazna-za-varalice-znate-li-sto-oznacava-plava--a-sto-zuta-oznaka-na-krovu-auta-prijevoznika-radio-taxi-zagreba-/1086154/
<hbogner> oj ivoks Mmike MmikeT oik, za 7.3 samo mozda zakasnim malo
<ravilov> cek sta? znaci treba izbjegavat zute?
<ravilov> nisam to znao...
<jelly> o tome se prica vec par mjeseci
<ravilov> a ne trosim bas taksi
<Mmike> ivoks, taj clanak je laz samo takva
<jelly> Mmike: eh?  Na radiju sam prije cca dva mjeseca slusao lika iz udruge i imao je isto objasnjenje
<jelly> tj. staru zutu oznaku imaju likovi sa nesredjenim papirima, ili oni koje su ulovili da varaju
<hbogner> ima neka caka s tim bojama i da pocetnici imaju jednu boju
<Mmike> jelly, meni dva lika u taksiju pricala da to nema veze s varanjem nego s koliko dugo si u taksiju
<Mmike> zuti su novi, plavi su stari
<Mmike> tj, plavi su iskusnjare, zuti zu zelenjakovici
<Mmike> ja sam na radiju pred isto cca dva mjeseca slusao lika koji je pricao da su ga sjebali b as ti clanci jer se nitko ne zeli vozit s njim
<Mmike> jer briju da je varalica, a nije
<weshmashian> na r101 su prije neki tjedan afaik pricali o tome
<jelly> Mmike: eyup, false positive
<Mmike> Objavljeno: prije 1 h i 47 min
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<hbogner> da bilo na radiju, i taksist novi je o tom pricao
<Mmike> ja sam to citao pred sigurno mjesec dana
<jelly> ali gle, ako ima 550 plavih i 50 zutih, od tih 50 zutih su 3 kretena, onda je lakse odjebati sve zute
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' ne oznacavaju kretene tako
<jelly> ne, tako oznacavaju one sa nepotpunim papirima i one u stegovnom postupku, navodno
<Mmike> pa, sudec po onom sto su mi pricala ta dva taksista i po tom sto sam cuo na radiju pred mjesec i koliko - to nije istina
<jelly> to je ono cega se sjecam s radija ;-)
<Mmike> zvao radiotaxi
<Mmike> veli zena da nacelno to je istina
<Mmike> plavi su 'pouzdaniji' nego 'zuti'
<Mmike> tako da izgleda da onaj na radiju sto je cvilio, kao i ova dva moja taksista sto sam ih naveo - lazu
<Mmike> odnosno, da je clanak istinit
<Mmike> odem jest
<hbogner> dobar tek Mmike 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> utusirao sam si vodu u uho
<Mmike> i sad mi je zacepljeno
<SilverSpace> skaci na jednoj nozi
<Mmike> probao
<Mmike> i to i nagli trzaj
<Mmike> nece van
<Mmike> iz lijevog izaslo, desno zacepljeno
<Mmike> i sad zuji
<Mmike> kak' mrzim to!
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<SilverSpace> ja ih uopce ne perem zato 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dell-xps-13-linuxom/121973.aspx
<SilverSpace> full HD ??
<jelly> isto kao i windows verzija oglasena prije mjesec dana
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa to smo spomenuli jos ujutro
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiJIO7ymqo8
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ingrid Antičević Marinović: People must trust us!, Views: 301, Rating: 57.5%
<ivoks> vratite nam kosor :)
<ivoks> ne znam sto je jadnije, njen engleski ili to sto drzi ruku na ustima
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58824_379542465477065_464823884_n.jpg
<Mmike> Sramota.
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> "pošaljite nekog ko zna engleski?" :-)
<ivoks> al kak kaze aware...
<ivoks> avr
<ivoks> vi ar avr
<jelly> awhat?
<ivoks> haha lik me maknuo s popisa frendova :)
<ivoks> jer sam rekao da nisu tatini sinovi krivi sto je prosjecna kazna za ubojstvo na ulici samo godinu dana, vec zakonodavac koji je to tako odredio
<ivoks> i da upravo ti tatini sinovi drze to na godini jer u pravilu dobiju vise od godinu dana kazne
<ivoks> (upravo zbog medijske hajke)
<ivoks> hehe
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ingrid-kao-i-jadranka--anticevic-marinovic-sprema-se-u-bruxelles-a-ne-zna-engleski-/1015279/
<ivoks> i, kaj velite na tablet?
<jelly> koji tablet?
<ivoks> ubuntu.com :-)
<ivoks> os za tablet
<jelly> za koji tablet?
<ivoks> nexus
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h384z7Ph0gU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu for tablets - Full video, Views: 301, Rating: 98.7825%
<jelly> open source?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> naime, to nigdje ne pise
<ivoks> sve canonicalovo je open source
<jelly> kaj je to, android HAL + unity on top?
<jelly> gle, ne zelim opet istu pricu pocinjat pa necu komentirat tu recenicu
<ivoks> ne, to je ubuntu, nista od androida
<jelly> driveri za hardver su isto open source?
<jelly> ak jesu, svaka cast
<ivoks> inace ne bi radilo jel
<ivoks> to je kernel iz ubuntua, imas source
<jelly> iskreno se cudim da je nvidia dala drivere 
<ivoks> uglavnom, sve ces znati preksutra
<ivoks> onda ce biti izdan i source i imagei za sve nexus uredjaje
<jelly> velika pobjeda za open sors ak su driveri za Tegru 3 sad slobodni
<Mmike> Everything looks good here. 
<Mmike> I think we can grab a glass of single malt, a cigar, and close this ticket. 
<Mmike> Like a boss ;)
<Mmike> Eto sto mi veli klijent :)
<SilverSpace> cime si ga podmitio :)
<SilverSpace> hm mark malo na ovoj snimci lici na hichu
<SilverSpace> fale mu brkovi
<Mmike> Tomasz se zove lik :)
<SilverSpace> opa Mercedes danas najbrzi na testiranju 
<SilverSpace> i to Rosberg
<dodobas> Mmike: dobar ti taj R&D :)
<Mmike> dodobas, dobar, dobar :) single maltove dijele :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescakizbliza.com/live-streaming
<jelly-home> ooh, 720p?
<jelly-home> dobra slika
<Mmike> mislim da mi je to frend radio
<Mmike> mislmi da niije
<Mmike> ovo je strim iz ausstrije :)
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> The XPS™ 13 Developer Edition combines the performance and mobility of the XPS 13 with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to create a client-to-cloud solution for developers.
<Mmike> nemosh bez clouda
<jelly-home> cloud ftw
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nije dim
<SilverSpace> ode sve u dim
<jelly-home> 460ppi?! "One dolazi sa zaslonom od 4.7 inča 1080p, te gustoćom piksela od 468ppi"
<jelly-home> http://www.zimo.co/2013/02/19/htc-objavio-novi-smartphone-htc-one/501586
<chaky> ljudi, treba mi preporuka za neki prog (GUI) za gledanje i slusanje sat tv i sat radio kanala. Osim Kaffeine i/ili Xine. Imam korisnika koji ima kafic, prebacio sam ga na Linux, ali on slusa u kaficu sat radio, probao sam Kaffeine, ali nesto me zajebava. Ima tu jos kakvih programa? Davno sam koristio SAT TV, pa se ne sjecam vise.
<jelly-home> jel radi vlc za dvb-s?
 * jelly-home nema pojma
<SilverSpace> hm ja za satelit nemam pojma kaj ljudi koriste
<chaky> mislim da vlc moze, samo mu moras dati popis kanala, s w_scan ih skeniras. Kaffeine je dobar, zato sto skeniranje kanala ima vec ugradjeno. Probat cu s vlc.
<SilverSpace> ne izgleda loshe http://www.gadgeterija.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/HTCONESilver_Left_BIG.jpg
<jelly-home> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm testovi (uglavnom consumer) SSD-ova do unistenja
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-20
<hbogner> jutro
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> IIS izgubio vezu sa NASAom
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> radit ce se exchange plugin za ubuntu phone
<ivoks> koji ce se onda moci kasnije koristiti i na desktopu
<dodobas> yeloeko
<BotaniCar> ello 
<ivoks> bemti joomlu
<ivoks> skvakave budale misle da su webmasteri ako znaju ftpom uploadati joomlu
<ivoks> u SAD-u napravili reportazu o http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_dome
<ivoks> snimali su programere s ledja, jer kakti, ne smije se vidjeti lice
<ivoks> medjutim, vidio se ekran :)
<ivoks> a na ekranu ubuntu :D
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<calmpitbull> sto kazete na ubuntu tablete
<ivoks> znam da cu ga staviti sutra na svoj nexus 7 :)
<calmpitbull> ma super
<calmpitbull> ako ces stvano to napravit daj napisi kako djeluje
<calmpitbull> i jos jedno pitanje kako te sluzi nexus
 * BotaniCar ce , ako ikad dodje do neke pare, kupiti zeni tablet.
<hbogner> aaargh, ovo mi najgore, kaze sef, slozi tu i tu grafiku sa slikma takvim i takvim, a slike nemam
<hbogner> najmanji je problem slozit, najveci nabavit slike
<calmpitbull> kakve slike
<hbogner> hidrografija, sidescan sonar, gps sustavi, prikaz slojeva u gis sudtavu, inzinjerska geodezija, nivelmani, 3d skeniranje, ....
<hbogner> raznolike
<hbogner> strucne
<calmpitbull> nice
<hbogner> i to mora u tisak, tak da 200x300px otpada
<dodobas> sisanje i pranje kose... :)
<obruT> a brada ?
<hbogner> brada ide s trimerom za zivicu
<dodobas> obruT: ma zezam hbogner, firma za koju radi se registriala i za frizerske usluge :)
<hbogner> firma se registrirala za sve :D
<obruT> pa ak imju i brijaca, navratice se :)
<dodobas> to i ja pitam :)
<hbogner> ja sam par puta sisao svog djeda s masinicom ak ti to kaj znaci :D
<ivoks> calmpitbull: nexus 7?
<ivoks> pa baterija s androidom moze potrajati i 10 dana
<calmpitbull> znaci jesi zadovoljan ili ne
<calmpitbull> jer nemam tableta jos nisam nasel svrhu toga…barem za mene
<ivoks> jesam, zadovoljan sam
<ivoks> tablet sluzi za pogledati film, procitati vijesti, mailove...
<ivoks> i to samo kada si na wc-u
<calmpitbull> ma za to imam mobac
<ivoks> bolji je tablet za to
<ivoks> al nisi nista propustio
<vileni> meni je za pdf-ove najbolji
<calmpitbull> zato i kazem da jos nisam vidio svrhu toga…al sada ako je gore ubuntu ipak vidim jer moze bit bas kao masina
<ivoks> nisam znao da je grejp krizanac narance i pomela
<ivoks> sad sam maznu jedan pomelo
<ivoks> 25 mintua za otvoriti i pojesti :)
<ivoks> i naravno, gorko :)
<obruT> lako za pomelo, pomelo je ok... jesi jeo kad kumquat kad smo kod takvih voca... e to ubija usta
<dodobas> obruT: obozavam kumquat 
<obruT> meni je tlaka za gulit, a onda mi razori usta :)
<dodobas> guliti ?
<dodobas> wtf
<obruT> nije valjda da ti jedes onu vanjsku koru ? :)
<dodobas> pa jedem domace... na kupujem
<obruT> aha, to je ok :)
<obruT> di to uopce raste kod nas ? nisam to vidio nigdje osim u ducanima
<dodobas> meni kolegica donese... Dalmacija
<BotaniCar> Ja bum poludil s praktikantom.  Jucer me nije bilo, a njemu sam napisao u mailu zadace koje treba odraditi od doma. Vidim u firewall logovima da se pokusao spojiti od doma, a na firewallu koji je sam konfigurirao si nije dozvolio pristup s kucnog IPa, probao je 3x i odustao
<BotaniCar> [9:21:35 AM] Tomislav Zemljak: OK, nije se snasao, objasniio sam mju kaj da napravi
<BotaniCar> iduci put kad se lockouta s svojih servera :) No Zadaca mu je bila da debugira zakaj mu aplikacija ne radi (ne radi iz dva razloga: nije pokrenuo database engine, i nije napravio aplikaciji bazu s odgovarajucim ovlastima). Dam mu hint kaj bi moglo biti, on mi odgovori s 'ma sigurno nije to' i nastavi gledati u log gdje OVAK VELIKO pise "could not connect to underlying database" :)
<BotaniCar> Placem
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa daj mu sansu :)
<vileni> da, mozda zna kavu kuhati
<BotaniCar> dodobas: dajem mu ih svaki dan. I svaki dan se momak susrece s novim problemima koje uzrokuje to sto ne cita :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad, kako mu je prognozirana placa nesto veca od one blagajnice u konzumu, imam i malo veca ocekivanja :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, kuha slabu kavu, to nisam htio spominjati iako je jako bitno
<dodobas> :D :D :D
<BotaniCar> >Mozda da ga prvo naucim kugati kavu
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a da, start with basics 
<BotaniCar> Mirek Murek Micek Mucek :)
<SilverSpace> ramracilo se vani 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oj 
<SilverSpace> koja dosada bemti 
<SilverSpace> cak i ovaj 13.04 radi tako da nemam kaj delat
<dodobas> SilverSpace: oces zadatak ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: samo da nije matematicki :)
<dodobas> eto... prati http://f1tests.info/2013.php?rev=on pa komentiraj zanimljve vijesti/slike
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i oni su dosadni :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ali me zivo interesira kak ce mercedes ove godine sa garavim 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mene zanima zasto sve 'inovacije' koje nisu od RedBulla budu odmah delakrirane kao ilegalne
<dodobas> u roku par sati...
<SilverSpace> zato kaj nemaju lobi 
<SilverSpace> citaj pare
<dodobas> urota... kazem ti :)
<hbogner> jos elkstra zelje, za slike koje nemamo napravi crni zaobljeni rub sa bjelom podlogom
<hbogner> \o/ evo trcim
<hbogner> i sve slike moraju biti istih dimenzija 30x30cm
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ?
<SilverSpace> skuhaj jos i kavu 
<hbogner> naglasak, slike NEMAM
<SilverSpace> napravi rub lako slike ubacis :P
<hbogner> sad trazim odgovarajuce po bespucima pornoneta, ovaj interneta
<hbogner> SilverSpace, i budem si skuhao kavu, samo treba mi mljeko, a neznam koje je sad ok za pit vise :D
<SilverSpace> sve je za pit :)
<hbogner> je i sve gljive su jestive, neke samo jednom
<hbogner> ali sve su jestive
<SilverSpace> jao 
<hbogner> :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovi u vladi nisu normalni 
<SilverSpace> doduse tko je danas normalan
<pkiller> kakvu distru mi preporucate za jednu udrugu di još nitko linuxa nije vidio, trebam stavit gore video i audio editing programe, ali ne bi da je defaultno stavljeno nego da ja instaliram sta treba?
<vileni> mint
<pkiller> a sta kad izadje nova verzija, jel ga mogu updejtat ili moram ponovo sve instalirat?
<vileni> posto je baziran na ubuntu, vjerujem da se moze
<vileni> ali nisam probao
<pkiller> mislim za servere je ok da je stable verzija pa ajde 10 godina ne upgrejdaš, samo kad ti treba nova verzija mysql-a ili php-a... ali sada ovi video editing programi izlaze na tjednoj bazi i koriste uvijek neki bleeding edge dependency
<pkiller> da taj mint je i meni nekako najbolji, najljepše izgleda... iako ja osobno koristim awesome, i sve moguće u cli-u
<hbogner> pa nije bas na tjednoj bazi
<hbogner> meni se zadnji put avidemux apdejtao nesjecam se kad
<hbogner> nit se za audicity sjecam :D
<pkiller> a onda bi trebao biti miran
<pkiller> blender je kao fol umijesto after effects-a, a sa cime se sada radi baš non linear video editing, tražim već danima sve neke gluposti, jedini dobar je u testnoj closed alpha verzij
<ivoks> blender je za 3d modeliranje
<dodobas> ivoks: mozes i video uređivati...
<ivoks> znam da mozes
<dodobas> ja radio... ali nije bas... intuitivan
<ivoks> ali prvenstveno je za 3d modeliranje
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> ivan racan se pobunio i napao one koji ismijavalju ingrid
<ivoks> pa jebte kak ta ekipa zivi u oblacima
<pkiller> svatko živi u svom microcosmosu
<pkiller> pa jel ima netko iskustva od vas sa video editingom, i efektima, a da nije adobe :)
<hbogner> pkiller, ja jedino moncoder za konverziju, i avidemux za neke sitnice koristio, nesto kompleksno nisam
<ivoks> ja sam radio sa kdenlive
<pkiller> ivoks: pogledat cu kdenlive, ali sve sto ima kde u imenu mi ide na zivce :)
<Mmike> m
<hbogner> ha h aha
<hbogner> vidim da se pojavio Mmike i odmah pomislim na hranu
<jelly> *zvonce*
<Mmike> stsrahota
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: kaj nema nekakav ubuntu-studio, s low latency kernelom ; bas za audio editing radne stanice
<ivoks> mediabuntu
<hbogner> je strahota je kak sam sad gladan, sjetio se one mesine
<hbogner> sram te bilo Mmike 
 * ivoks jucer krenuo u teretanu
<hbogner> krenuo i ja prije par godina, ali stao :D
<hbogner> trebam ponovno, ali vrijemena treba
<Mmike> ivoks, to se ne govori
<Mmike> ivoks, nakon sto 3-4 mjeseca budes ISAO< kazes - /me vec tolko-i-tolko ide u teretanu
<ivoks> ne treba mi meni 3-4 mjeseca
<Mmike> ovako riskiras da ti se smijemo i upiremo prstima
<ivoks> prosli put kad sam krenuo skinuo sam 20kg
<Mmike> hbogner, dobra bila, a? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ovo je sad javno rekao i nesmije odustat
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko imas sad?
<ivoks> 110
<hbogner> Mmike, bila bila, zato i vaga skocila na 120
<Mmike> pa nije ti od toga skocila na 120 :)
<Mmike> lijencino neotesana! :)
<BotaniCar|2> Takje ! Da meso samo po sebi deblja, mesna dijeta ne bi postojala
<jelly> ...
<hbogner> Mmike, nije samo od toga, nego od takve prehrane zadnjih tjedana
<hbogner> i sjedenja 12-16 sati dnevno
<ivoks> meso ne deblja
<Mmike> cisto meso ne
<Mmike> mljeveno meso da :)
<Mmike> biftek
<Mmike> krvavi
<ivoks> al ovo mjesano sa sojom... :)
<Mmike> to ne deblja
<Mmike> ivoks, meso se mijesa sa sodom, ne sa sojom :)
<Mmike> od sode se napuhne :)
<ivoks> i sojom...
<Mmike> primjer - cingac cevapi
<Mmike> jok, to ti je netko krivo ispricao
<Mmike> iako, srbin ne mece sodu, a bogme nit kosta :)
<ivoks> Mmike: fora je da ne bi trebalo, ali se u vecini slucajeva mjesa
<ivoks> soja je jeftinija od mesa, isto je puno bjelancevina i ima neutralan okus
<ivoks> ne kuzis ju, a proizvodjac prodje jeftinije, a sve sto treba napisati je 'sadrzi tragove soje'
<Mmike> da, to nesh nac u srbinima i slicnima
<Mmike> mozda u low-end k-plus cevapima 
<hbogner> ivoks, sve da jedes u extremnim kolicinama deblja
<ivoks> e sad ga ti isto nadjes
<hbogner> i da dnevno jedes 30 klila celer abi se udebljao
<ivoks> milanovic vise ne vjeruje linicu
<ivoks> a jeb...
<ivoks> maknut ce jedinog covjeka koji nesto pokusava napraviti
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/860580_463685163696928_1965420312_o.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> ko te nase predstavnike pusta van
<hbogner> neznaju engleski i idu ga trkeljat tamo
<hbogner> pa bolje da pricaju po naski i nek im neki profi prevodi
<ivoks> http://weknowmemes.com/2013/02/lesbians-eat-what/
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: hahahahaha
<Mmike> to sto nesto 'pokusava' ne znaci da je to nuzno dobro :)
<Mmike> linic je debil
<Mmike> k'o i masa njih
<ivoks> naravno da ne znaci
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> ovo sad
<ivoks> al za milanovica znamo da ne radi nista, sto nije dobro
<Mmike> za minuse
<ivoks> a o ovome mozemo diskutirati :)
<Mmike> jedna mjesecna placa
<Mmike> mislim, kaj
<Mmike> sad ce ljudi morat vracat taj novac?
<ivoks> pa jesi citao?
<Mmike> pa kaj nije rekao bankama 'oprostite ljudima dugove'
<hbogner> http://weknowmemes.com/2012/05/if-he-dies-i-quit-watching-game-of-thrones/  ha ha ha, nek cita knjige
<ivoks> ili samo citas naslove?
<Mmike> i bok
<Mmike> osim toga, da je nesto konkretno htio napraviti smanjio bi max kamatu, zabranio bi promjenjivu kamatnu stopu, ukinuo valutnu klauzulu
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> al' znamo da to ne smije
<Mmike> i znamo zasto nesmije
<ivoks> pa to i je u prijedlogu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, pretvaranje minusa u kredite koji imaju manju kamatu nego minus
<Mmike> tako da 'linic jedini radi', come on, don't bullshit me
<ivoks> u prijedlogu je ogranicavanje kamata
<hbogner> to ljudima nikako da sejdne u glavu
<Mmike> ne, ljudi su debili
<hbogner> kao minus je ok jer je dopusteni,a kredit je zaaoooo
<ivoks> a minus se pretvara u kredit s manjom kamatom nego sto je sad na minusu
<Mmike> mislim, trosis paru koju nemas
<Mmike> vot d fak?
<hbogner> to sto na minus placaju vise nego kredit to im nije jasno
<hbogner> frend digo kredit i zatvorio minus
<hbogner> i manje ga kosta
<hbogner> jos prije
<Mmike> ja sam 2 put zatvorio minus
<Mmike> i pederi bankarski mi ga svkai put odobre opet
<Mmike> reko ALI NE ZELIM
<Mmike> veli zena, pa nemozete to tako :)
<jelly> promijeni banku? :-)
<vileni> ja ga nisam nikad ni otvorio
<vileni> probaju mi uvaliti jednog godisnje kad dodjem u banku
<hbogner> Mmike, more se zatvorit, sam oni to nezele
<hbogner> chus je zatvorila
<hbogner> ona il njezin stari
<jelly> zasto se zuti sitnis zove "bugari"?
<hbogner> ali isto nisu htjeli, onda kazes ljepo da zatvaras sve racune u toj banci i ides u drugu
<BotaniCar|2> Meni je falila para za pokrpat' auto, i mislio sam (dok nisam provjerio brojeve) zatvoriti konstrukciju tako da posegnem u minus, na kraju sam digao nemamnamjenu-ski kredit jer mi je jeftinije
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: si mozda nasao odgovor, i mene zanima
<ivoks> naravno da mozes zatvorit
<Mmike> u zabi mozes
<Mmike> do slijedeceg obracunskog razdoblja
<Mmike> i onda ti ga automacki otvore :)
<BotaniCar|2> sad mi je negdje 15a obljetnica odlaska iz ZABAe :) 
<BotaniCar|2> **12a
<Mmike> ja imam kredit tamo pa mi jednostavnije tako
<Mmike> cim istekne kredit, odo ja iz zabe
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> kud da odem? :)
<Mmike> pa RBA je kretenska banka samo tako
<ivoks> meni je rba ok
<BotaniCar|2> Je, ali manje nego ZABA , di god da se swichas je lose,ali ne toliko
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> ok je, pogotovo kad ti jave kako im devizno placanje nece raditi petak prije uskrsa
<Mmike> i to na stranici za ulogiravanje u internet bankarstvo
<jelly> postanska? erste? pbz? :-)
<Mmike> to je, recimo, super
<BotaniCar|2> HSFW: 
<Mmike> jelly, mah, svaka ima svoju pizdariju
<jelly> highly safe!
<Mmike> tako da je u biti sveisto
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/377633_457837440955956_1464210291_n.png
<Mmike> ja cu se u rba prebaciti jer mi je firma tamo, pa ne moram cekati dan kad si platu isplatim
<Mmike> plata!
<Mmike> vidis :)
<ivoks> jebem ti joomlu i php
<dodobas> Mmike: pa zbilja... ko da za privatnika radis
<BotaniCar|2> 'el netko mozda vozio auto na poliranje farova ? Kamo ? 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> djes' para ! 
<weshmashian> doma :D
<weshmashian> ja sam (napokon) imao srece u zabi pa sam naletio na zensku koja zna kaj radi
<weshmashian> svi ostali su mamlazi samo taki
<BotaniCar|2> To je uvijet kod zaposljavanja 
<BotaniCar|2> **upisa na ekonomski fax
<Mmike> poliranje farova?
<jelly> valjda su se iscufali od kamencica pa ih treba polirat da svjetlo bolje ide kroz njihzi
<jelly> ima nekog smisla (/me nema auto)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas pravo, u mom slucaju je problem sto su mi zbog neimanja kapica za zastitu s straznje strane fara usle cestice prasine. Kako je far liejpljen, nemrem ga sam rastaviti, ocistiti i sastaviti ( u stvari ne znam samo ovo zadnje napraviti kak treba). Pa trazim neki obrt da mi to napravi
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da ima na bukovackoj jedan koji se tim bavi, ne znam nikog tko je koristio usluge i nisam zapisao broj pa se sad nemrem informirati direktno
<civija> BotaniCar|2: imas xenon farove ili ?
<BotaniCar|2> civija, obicne. 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, plasticni farovi? oni se sami s vremenom zamute
<hbogner> tj pšlasticne vanjske lece
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: ovi su prasnjavi.Iznutra.Napisao sam i zasto
<hbogner> ahaa
<BotaniCar|2> Plastika je ok, na dijelovima di nema prasine su lece kristalno ciste
<BotaniCar|2> *plasticno ciste
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/bugari-srusili-vladu/663459.aspx
<Mmike> kos malo pa cemo i mi ovako :/
<jelly> i kaj onda?
<BotaniCar|2> tocno to kaj jelly pita .. ako cemo pravo, meni ni sad nije lose. 
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/563214_420259968058545_1421146297_n.jpg
<Mmike> jasno da ti nije lose :)
<Mmike> al kad ti bude, kaj ces onda?
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, lol :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: htio sam reci da trenutno kukam iz solidarnosti, ali nemam alternativu ekipi na vlasti. Ako sutra zakukam jer mi ne bu' vise dobro, i dalje necu imati alternativu :(
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/13183_419114801506395_2119810781_n.jpg
<weshmashian> nema brige, ekipa je tu i dalje preinertna za tako nesto napravit
<jelly> kaj, nokiu 3310?
<ivoks> jesam vam rekao kaj mi je lik na tehnickom rekao?
<hbogner> nisi, bar ja nisam cuo
<ivoks> veli mi lik da mi zmigavci nisu dovoljno zuti
<ivoks> a ispred mene krama kojoj vrata otpadaju, uspjesno prolazi tehnicki
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj? :)))))
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nisu dovoljno zuti i da ce mi progledati kroz prste ako to bude jedini problem
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da je sve na svojem mjestu u Barceloni
<Mmike> ivoks, idi na drugo mjesto
<Mmike> meni frenda srusili jer nije imao tekucinu za pranje stakla
<Mmike> ili je bila 1/4 puna, tako  nekako
<vileni> pa koje su to stanice
<BotaniCar|2> "Ako pijes umjereno, mozes piti koliko hoces" :))))
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: u zemlji u kojoj cazmatrans i Samoborcek autobusi prolaze tehnicki tebe nitko ne bi smio pitati nista. 
<vileni> ma to zvuci kao da zica za gablec
<BotaniCar|2> Meni juce na vanrednom tehnickom majstor kaze da mi pojas nije funkcionalan, ja mu kazem da znam , on potpise da mi je vozilo ispravno .. 
<vileni> haha
<vileni> to od sudara nekog?
<hbogner> ima tu neki gimp guru?
<hbogner> htio bi na neku sliku staviti hrpu malih tockica
<hbogner> kao bublevrap, smao 1-2mm dimenzija
<Mmike> http://www.2x.com/os/
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: je. Imas pojma di kupiti rabljeni pojas za Seat Cordobu ?
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: autootpad neki? :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: nemam pojma o tematici, nije mi do sad trebalo. 
<vileni> s tim da bi trebalo vidjeti da nije sa udaranog auta
<vileni> tj, da se nije isto zablokirao :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jakako :)
<vileni> ovaj se na forumu oglasava, ne zale se ljudi na njega http://www.auto-tomi.com/
<vileni> a pazi, ima i cordbou na slici, iako caddy verziju :)
<Mmike> http://www.linuxzasve.com/kako-do-povrata-novaca-za-neiskoristene-windowse
<BotaniCar|2> thx vileni
<vileni> jos da nadjem autootpad sa pretrazivom bazom dijelova :)
<hbogner> nasao, kreiram svoj pattern i odem fill with pattern
<SilverSpace> umirem od smijeha "chopper is ready" google je preveo "Vibrator je spreman"
<hbogner> vileni, kako pa na net, u oglasnik autootpad, zivec kazes kaj ti treba i oni pretraze 
<hbogner> *zoves
<hbogner> ja sam umro od smjeha kad sam trazio antenu
<hbogner> fraje ima zapisano u rokovniku da ju ima novu u garazi
<hbogner> ali garaza puuuuuna
<hbogner> otiso sam na kavu dok je trezio
<hbogner> *trazio
<jelly> prestale se crtat statistike za disk usage
<ivoks> bit ce da nema vise diska :)
<jelly> jok, nego skripta ima case kernel version in 2.4*) gledaj jedan fajl 2.6*) gledaj drugi fajl 
<jelly> a ja upgradeao na 3.2 prosli tjedan kad sam nesto testirao
<BotaniCar|2> Jebate, nestalo ti diska jer si upgradeao kernel ! 
<jelly> !
<jelly> a upgradeao sam zbog neceg sto je nekome na kanalu neradilo 
<hbogner> jelly, jesam ja mozda :D
<dodobas> lol... segfaultao se systemd i sad nemogu ugasiti laptop :)
<jelly> hbogner: vjerojatno Mmike 
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> ok onda
<hbogner> ja vec  reko da sam opet za nesto kriv
<SilverSpace> nego tko drugi :P
<BotaniCar|2> Ne vjerujem da ce me ikad itko morati optuziti da je zbog mene nadogradjivao kernel :)
<weshmashian> kernel? kaj je to? :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> qua? :)
<jelly> neki dan imao neki 3.3 kernel na kojem nesto nije radilo...?
<ivoks> pada snijeg
<ivoks> dmesg i memorija
<weshmashian> padaju snijeg, dmesg i memorija?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> --($:~)-- dmesg | tail -1
<obruT> [4070148.647648] pada snijeg
<ivoks> obruT: pa kako si ti?
<ivoks> On the basis of the results to date it looks as if it will be possible to reduce fuel consumption by over one percent.
<ivoks> http://www.lufthansa-technik.com/en/multifunctional-coating
<obruT> uglavnom dobro, malo prehladjeno :)
<budz0r> obruT: ma nije moguce :)
<obruT> vidi njega :)
<obruT> umjesto da doma lezim i pijem cak, skicem se po zimi pa nikako ozdravit :P
<obruT> s/cak/caj/
<ivoks> pa odmaraj
<jelly> [1360675.117176] lp0: printer on fire!
<SilverSpace> Sa Engleskog preveo čovjek koji nikad nije učio engleski jezik
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> to pronadoh u jednome titlu 
<SilverSpace> na kraju titla
<hbogner> Mmike pozdrav iz ravnica :)
<hbogner> odveo dragu srbinu da se najede
<hbogner> Odoh jest
<hbogner> Pozdrav
<ivoks> rtl plus i sudnica
<ivoks> neprocjenjivo :D
<dodobas> ivoks: pa kako si to uspio pogoditi
<dodobas> ja sam napravio najpametniju stvar kad sam prebacio rtlove i nove tve na kraj popisa programa... 10+
<dodobas> tako da sam lijen tipkati dva broja... pa skoro nikad ne prebacim na te programe
<dodobas> a kad jednom i dodjem do tih programa... to je znak da treba ugasiti tv...
<jelly> let mi hir ju sej jeeea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_7NDQxfSqc
<datase> jelly: Title: 2 Unlimited - No Limit HD, Views: 2092749, Rating: 97.82485%
<hbogner> jaoo meso
<hbogner> nisam trebo
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj si vegan :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nisam trebao toliko mesa
<igustin_> hbogner: znaš za ovo? -> http://is.gd/prqzkW
<igustin> dodobas: znaš za ovo? -> http://is.gd/prqzkW
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :) ja bas slozio sengulu od sunke i sira :)
<dodobas> igustin: to je nista
<hbogner> igustin, znam za nipp
<dodobas> cista birokracija...
<dodobas> malti prazno... organiziraj evente... probrana ekipa... prevode ono sto je eu vec usaglasila
<dodobas> a ono najbitnije... pravo pristupa podacima... to se rjesava po slucaju
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma da
<hbogner> dobro dodobas  kaze
<hbogner> mlate praznu slamu
<SilverSpace> heno ih .docx
<dodobas> npr. jeste li znali da je NIPP Inspire imao dvodnevnu konferenciju na Geodetskom fakuletu
<igustin> huh, pa rok je već prošao (mene danas pingali za to)
<hbogner> "Radna skupina za izgradnju poslovnog modela NIPP-a,"
<dodobas> e pa nisam niti ja do danas... dok nisam skuzio catering kombi...
<hbogner> za uzgradnjiu kapaciteta, ...
<SilverSpace> aha do 12.2 :)
<hbogner> imaju list "Tražite li prostorne podatke?"
<hbogner> palo mi na pamet da im posaljem da postoji i osm :d
<hbogner> zemljopisni obavijesni sustav
<hbogner> wtf
<hbogner> koriste bing satelitske snimke
<hbogner> http://zeos.duzs.hr/duzs_zeos/
<hbogner> lol svi imaju isti set podataka
<hbogner> iste greske
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> steta nema permalink
<SilverSpace> U aplikaciji prikazana granica ZERP-a, južno od točke 42, uključujući točku 43 i prostor južnije od nje te prostor južno od najistočnije točke teritorijalnog mora nije definitivno utvrđena.
<SilverSpace> kaj im got to znacilo 
<hbogner> http://www.nipp.hr/default.aspx?id=38 ovdje je cjela lista
<hbogner> http://oie-aplikacije.mingorp.hr/InteraktivnaKarta/
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> silverlight
<hbogner> dodobas, jesi si u osmf?
<hbogner> nesto si prije pricao da jesi
<dodobas> nisam platio pa me izbacili :)
<hbogner> ahaa, ja taman platio pocetkom 1. mjeseca
<hbogner> smjena 
<hbogner> local chapter, treba vidjet kaj treba za to
<hbogner> ak moze kao podruznica bez osnivanja udruge super,
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> imaju link na w3.org
<hbogner> dodje mi da im na kontekte posaljem link na osm.org :D
<Mmike> hbogner, de su fotke?
<hbogner> Mmike, cura slikala i stavila na fejs
<hbogner> bar mislim
<hbogner> tagirala me
<hbogner> sjebo se, narucio ko da sam s tobom doso jest a ne s njom
<hbogner> 3 porcije mesa
<hbogner> jaoo
<jelly-home> heh
<hbogner> koji idijoti
<hbogner> obavezno polje"Institucija/organizacija/tvrtka * "
<hbogner> nisam/nisam/nisam
<hbogner> saljem im mail da postoji i openstreetmap
<jelly-home> "Frank Miller is signing his latest graphic novel" RTL2 prevodi "graphic novel" kao roman
<Mmike> 3 porcije mesa?!
<Mmike> lololol :
<Mmike> pa zakaj  :)
<Mmike> kaj ste jeli? :)
<Mmike> ste uzeli doma ostatke? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, oci vece od guzice
<hbogner> mazalice, cevapi, ustipci
<hbogner> ostatci?
<hbogner> kaj to je?
<Mmike> ok, pa nisu to 3 porcije
<Mmike> 2
<Mmike> mazalice su predjelo
<Mmike> aperitivcic :)
<hbogner> da, da il ih ima svjedeno i naplate ih ko cevape
<hbogner> SilverSpace, dodobas: http://pastebin.com/R7U5Z1hM 
<hbogner> i ostali slobodno pogledajte
<hbogner> potpis bi promjenio ipak mozda
<hbogner> http://sync.in/y3Yk27rMNW
<hbogner> ak hocete dodat oduszet, slobodno
<hbogner> Mmike, pa i nije bas aperitivcic
<hbogner> vidi vidi, netko sudjeluje
<hbogner> samo neznam tko :D
<hbogner> ali super
<Mmike> hbogner, ja :)
<hbogner> too Mmike 
<hbogner> samo nikako da prvo na web osm-hr.org bacim neki wordpress
<Mmike> sramota
<Mmike> jedan wget potegnit
<Mmike> i 2 fajla izmjenit
<Mmike> i bazu napravit
<hbogner> ma kaj wget, klik klik, na plus hostingu je
<hbogner> samoinstalacija
<hbogner> kad to napravim onda imamo "portal" rh zajednice
<Mmike> dupli uzas :)
<hbogner> pa kad se svi kurce "portalima" zasto nebi i mi :D
<hbogner> a trebao bi stvarno
<hbogner> ako gledam samo popratne pomocne stvari za radit imam preko glave, pa nestignem, stignem ponekad nesto nacrtat na kartu i to je to
<hbogner> jel netko probao http://www.monitorix.org/ ?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> ja se drzim munin/nagiosa
<Mmike> probaj pa javi
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj veli draga, kak je njoj bilo?
<hbogner> Mmike, nemem volje probavat, isto munin vrtim
<hbogner> Mmike, kaze fino
<hbogner> prejeli se oboje
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> rtaj monitorix
<Mmike> em ti rem
<hbogner> ?
<hbogner> laku noc
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bch5B23_pu0
<datase> Mmike: Title: The Future of the Internal Combustion Engine - Inside Koenigsegg, Views: 57818, Rating: 99.322672%
<Mmike> kul
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-21
<hbogner> jutro
<dodobas> yelpakap
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> narucio nexus 4, pa nek ga voda nosi
<vileni_> hm, x86 cpu u ps4 
<dodobas> fail
<vileni_> i radeon grafika :)
<dodobas> a ako ces moci vrtiti steam client na ps4... who knows
<jelly-home> zasto bi Sony dao tudji store unutra
<dodobas> zasto bi nokia pocela proizvoditi mobitele za Microsoft ?
<vileni_> pa i sad ima steam na ps3 mislim
<vileni_> tj, pita me kad se logiram na steam da li sam ps3 user
<hbogner> e tko je zoran saric?
<hbogner> jekl netko tu s irca? vidim request na facebljaku a nemrem povezat
<BotaniCar|2> Dobrojutrooooo
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: ne dopada mi se monitorix , ako pogledas changelog , frajeri unutar 2 mjeseca imaju unose kao "complete rewrite" .. malo mi to pre labavo izgleda da bi iz tog izvlacio podatke :(
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, nisam previse istrazivao, za sad sam na muninu(godinama), samo pitao jel neko probao do sad
<BotaniCar|2> Isto i kod mene, lijepo su mi izgledali grafeki pa sam razmisljao da to postavimna neke testne servere, ali me razuvjerio changelog.
<jelly-home> hm, collector u perlu
<jelly-home> doduse
<jelly-home>  27280 cricket   39  19  289m 183m 3992 R   19  2.3   0:42.12 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/cricket/collector /routers                                                                   
<ivoks> Mmike: i, koliko ljudi vidis na onom stablu?
<Mmike> trenutno 10
<Mmike> da si me ptiao pred 10 minuta bilo bi 7 :)
<ivoks> ja sam ih odmah vidio 10
<ivoks> al... neki vide 11
<ivoks> ili ne znaju brojati
<Mmike> ili mi ne vidimo jos jedan lik :)
<ivoks> ili to da
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> postoji jedan obris koji se moze tretirati kao lik
<ivoks> ali nije tako tocan kao ostali
<ivoks> ona baba na desnoj strani s naocalama
<ivoks> njezina kosa moze biti jos jedno lice
<Mmike> veli tibor da ih je = 16! :)
<Mmike> http://www.dreamteammoney.com/index.php?showtopic=85124
<ivoks> a dobro
<ivoks> znaci, mozemo slobodno interpretirati kako lica trebaju izgledati :)
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9638_10151089577047574_1069101850_n.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.sodahead.com/fun/how-many-faces-do-you-see/question-3447015/?link=ibaf&q=how%2Bmany%2Bfaces%2Bdo%2Byou%2Bsee&imgurl=http://somecontrast.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/how-many-faces-can-you-find.jpg
<ivoks> http://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/2/7/4/5/2/3/9/location-of-baby-face-98126802376.jpeg#location%20of%20baby%20face
<ivoks> to je ovo kaj sam ja rekao, da bi bilo 11
<ivoks> iako, nategnut
<ivoks> o
<ivoks> odustajem, imam posla
<BotaniCar|2> Raskršće sa semaforom:
<BotaniCar|2> Ciganka s bebom u naručju kuca vozaču na prozor:
<BotaniCar|2> - “Da mi daš 1 euro za dete?“
<BotaniCar|2> Vozač joj da 1 euro.
<BotaniCar|2> Opet ona kuca na prozor.
<BotaniCar|2> Pita vozač:
<BotaniCar|2> - “Šta je sad? Dao sam ti euro!“
<BotaniCar|2> - “Pa dete da ti dam!“
<ivoks> ispunjavam obrazac za subvenciju za zaposljavanje
<ivoks> ma... necu se opce vise obazirati
<hbogner> kaj bi ivoks ?
<Mmike> ivoks, 10 ih je
<Mmike> http://coolrain44.wordpress.com/2010/03/08/sharpen-your-visual-skills-with-these-optical-illusions/
<Mmike> http://anintrospectiveworld.blogspot.com/2012/06/national-leaders-tree_24.html
<Mmike> http://anintrospectiveworld.blogspot.ca/2012/06/national-leaders-tree_24.html
<ivoks> koji k je 'izajva poslodavca o broju zaposlenih'
<ivoks> izjavljujem da imam x zaposlenih?
<Mmike> ivoks a da ti zaposlis nekog da ti rjesava te stvari?
 * hbogner slusa Run To The Hills
<Mmike> vidim da imas osnovnih problema s hrvatskim jezikom :)
<Mmike> izjava poslodavca o broju zaposlenih je dokument kojim poslodavac izjavljuje tocan broj zaposlenih u svom preduzecu.
<Mmike> Znaci, komad papira na kojem pise IZJAVA o broju zaposlenih u Ivoks d.o.o.
<Mmike> I onda unutra: Na dan taj i taj u drustvu Ivoks d.o.o. zaposlene su 34 osobe. 
<ivoks> Mmike: nije problem s jezikom, problem je s logikom
<Mmike> Zig, pecat, potpis, krv.
<hbogner> Mmike, krv mora bit od prvorodjenog djeteta
<Mmike> il' mosh iznajmit
<Mmike> al' za to ti treba izjava o prebijanju napada na pcele!
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi gledao film Brazil? Ako nisi, pogledaj svakako! :)
<hbogner> e to je birokracija
<ivoks> znate koliko papira treba odnijeti?
<ivoks> vise od 50
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<ivoks> budem ih izbrojao
<hbogner> napisi blog o tome :D
<hbogner> vec dugo nisi
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> NISAM PLATIO VIPNET!
<Mmike> e jebem si srecu nesposobnu
<ivoks> 45 papira
<ivoks> od kojih su...
<ivoks> 17 pecatirani i potpisani
<ivoks> i to sigurno nije sve
<ivoks> pardon, 47 papira, od kojih je 18 potpisano i pecatirano
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> ivoks: sad napisi tutorial na blogu koji sve papiri trebaju za napraviti X i kak se nabave
<ivoks> kak sam glup
<ivoks> treba jos 13 papira
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<Mmike> ivoks, grijesis ako mislis da bi van .hr to bilo puno drugacije
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> pricam to uvijek
<Mmike> cura od zeninog bratica, iz tel aviva je curka
<Mmike> dodje do nas doma i blabla vecera piva
<Mmike> veli ona joooooj, jel' mogu na internet, da vidim jesu mi nalazi dosli
<Mmike> reko, molim?
<Mmike> reko, da vidim
<Mmike> i zena se ulogira u njihov HZZO ili kaj vec
<Mmike> i ima SVE svoje povijesti bolesti, terapije, lijekove, pretrage, nalaze, picke mile materine
<Mmike> al' sve!
<Mmike> i naravno, njen lijecnik isto ima sve
<Mmike> dodjes, obavis pretragu
<Mmike> ne nosis uputnice
<Mmike> ne nosis nalaze
<Mmike> ne moras biti 'u utorak od 16-18 ili u cetvrtak od 11-13' po nalaze
<ivoks> dobro, napravili smo prvi korak - nema vise uputnica
<Mmike> 1297643181352 bajtova kroz postgres frontend u 8 dana
<Mmike> mnogo, brate
<Mmike> ivoks, da, nema! zacudio se neki dan kad me poslala na vadjenje krvi
<Mmike> dodjem do sestre, reko, uputnica?
<Mmike> a ova me gleda
<Mmike> i prasne u smijeh :)
<Mmike> kao, pa modernizirali smo se
<Mmike> i nastavi se smijati
<Mmike> i mase glavom, smije se, i ponavlja 'da, da, modernizirali smo se'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> zovem racunovodju da ga pitam sto je XY obrazac i kako do njega
<ivoks> a ovaj mi veli 'ne mogu sad pricati, imamo gospodu iz inspekcije'
<ivoks> nije moj dan :)
<jelly> Mmike: nema sve, nisu unijeli ono sto si imao u starom kartonu
<jelly> kod nas
<Mmike> jelly, mah, kod nas nema nista
<Mmike> i dalje moras nanasati papire naokolo
<ivoks> ma nije istina :)
<jelly> nema ni papira kad se uzima lijek u ljekarni
<Mmike> da, nema
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> ma, sve je to jadno
<Mmike> jer, ima nestso
<Mmike> samo da s emoze reci da ima
<jelly> i to nesto je bolje nego prije
<Mmike> a ima nesto zato sto ima 1001 solucija/platforma/drkec kako se to radi
<Mmike> pa ovo nije kompatibilno s onim
<Mmike> ovi nemogu dok oni ne promjene a ti nece dok oni treci nesto
<Mmike> kata-fakin-strofa
<ivoks> znas di se hrpa novca u zdravstvu baca?
<ivoks> na rengenima
<ivoks> koju pm pacijenti dobiju rengenske snimke?
<ivoks> ne znaju to citati
<ivoks> a dobiju ih samo zato da bi mogli odnijeti drugom doktoru
<ivoks> zasto taj snimak ne bi bio u bazi; doktor ga moze pogledati i bez da ti dolazis do njega
<ivoks> al ne... daj tu foliju od 50kn i printaj
<jelly> ivoks: aha, oces umjesto snimaka svakom doktoru dati 100Mbps link i 300dpi monitor?
<ivoks> jelly: jeftinije je od rengenskih kopija
<ivoks> to sto si naveo se isplati vec u jednom danu
<ivoks> najtuznije je sto neke bolnice vec imaju te uredjaje i samo skupljaju prasinu
<jelly> $2000 za monitor, $12000 godisnje za link
<jelly> puta 3 jer je za bolnice sve 3 puta skuplje
<ivoks> jelly: sad je 1000$ na dan na rengenske snimke
<Mmike> ivoks, KAKVA SU TO GLUPA PITANJA MOLIM TE NE SEKIRAJ ME!!!!
<Mmike> kako uopce mozes pitati 'zasto to nebi bilo u bazi'!?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> VIDI STO SI MI NAPRAVIO SAD AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> e da mi je imat cekic
<Mmike> i da mogu lupat okolo
<Mmike> jelly, kakav fakin 100mbps link, dsl je more than enough za te sve stvari
<Mmike> samo da postoji strategija
<Mmike> globalna
<Mmike> a ne 50ak firmi koje implementiraju svoja rjesenja
<Mmike> i onda drkec i kurcec
<jelly> Mmike: za upload slika od 50MB, puta sto na dan?
<Mmike> nebi bilo 50MB
<Mmike> manje
<Mmike> plus, domovi zdravlja imaju linkove
<Mmike> i ovi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> zasto se uopce trudis opravdati to... nesto?
<ivoks> bolnice imaju gigabitne linkove
<ivoks> koji sluze za torrent
<ivoks> i filmove
<jelly> Mmike: CT i PET skenovi su u desetinama GB
<ivoks> ne govorimo o CT i PET
<ivoks> govorimo o rengenu
<ivoks> znas, ono sto smo otkrili prije 100 godina
<jelly> ok, google veli 20MB
<ivoks> to se brze uploada nego isprinta
<jelly> http://jrsm.rsmjournals.com/content/94/8/391.full # i to je clanak iz 2001
<ivoks> Digital radiography is a form of X-ray imaging, where digital X-ray sensors are used instead of traditional photographic film. Advantages include time efficiency through bypassing chemical processing and the ability to digitally transfer and enhance images. Also less radiation can be used to produce an image of similar contrast to conventional radiography.
<SilverSpace> rikola mlada uh napravit cu si finu salatu
<Mmike> jelly, mah
<Mmike> jelly, zena mi trudna. i svaki put kad odemo na pregled dobijemo UZV slike mailom
<Mmike> zubar, ima digitalni rengen
<Mmike> ortopan mi svaki put posalje - mailom
<Mmike> to opce nije tak veliko
<Mmike> a citljivo je!
<Mmike> tak da, 20MB za sliku pluca
<Mmike> to je crno bijelo, to se lzwa fino i moze u tiffu ic
<Mmike> a u jpeg kad gurnes smanji se sam tak
<Mmike> plus,to je problem koji je lako rjesiv
<Mmike> ono sto nije lako rjesivo je - proces/protokol
<Mmike> nema nikakve organizacije
<jelly> ... medicinske slike se, nadam se, ne trpaju u lossy compression formte
<ivoks> jelly: ti doista mislis da je digitalni rengen skuplji?
<ivoks> losiji?
<Mmike> ivoks, zvucao bi vise kul da umjesto 'doista' kazes 'fakat' :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne, zasto?
<dodobas> jelly: to bi bio takav fail :)
<jelly> dodobas: ne znam, vidis da je Mmiketu to ok
<dodobas> sigurno ce i bolnicama biti ok... we think there are some clusters ... :) pay up
<ivoks> Mmike: razgovoram, nije mi namjera da budem kul
<jelly> "nazalost imate artifakt na prostati"
<ivoks> jelly: kad si zadnji put bio na rengenu?
<dodobas> "pokusajte smoothati sliku" (tm)
<jelly> ivoks: pred 25 godina
<ivoks> ja sam bio prosle
<ivoks> 'dodjite sutra izmedju 12 i 13h po slike'
<jelly> i velis, nis se nije promijenilo?
<ivoks> 'ali doktorica mi radi do 12h'
<ivoks> 'onda budete isli doktorici preksutra'
<ivoks> a u nalazu pise 'upala pluca'
<ivoks> to su dva dana za koje pacijent ne zna da ima upalu pluca i hoda okolo ne znajuci sto mu je
<ivoks> dodjem doktorici, a ova me skoro u krevet u bolnici strpa
<ivoks> da di sam ja do sad
<ivoks> pa jebo te to
<jelly> daj ti to meni pretvori u novce koje ces ustediti kupovinom 3000 digitalnih rendgena
<ivoks> ima li zivot cijenu?
<jelly> da.
<ivoks> odi to reci bolesnima
<Mmike> ivoks, od svih ljudi ti postavis to pitanje :)
<ivoks> Mmike: :)
<jelly> ivoks: bas su jucer spominjali na tv -- 600kkn lijecenje raka pluca; 1Mkn nova jetra
<jelly> stvari se daju kvantificirati, a drzava ima limitirani budzet
<ivoks> cijena ljecenje upale pluca - 100kn
<ivoks> cijena skolovanja te iste osobe - 100.000kn
<jelly> tako da, ako zelis da se to uvede, moras pokazati da ces ustediti X za Y vremena
<jelly> ako je Y < 4 godine onda imas sanse da to prodje
<Mmike> http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http://init.hr
<jelly> ivoks: skolovanje je sunk cost
<ivoks> hehe
<jelly> debilni politicari i debilni administratori bolnica to ne uzimaju u obzir
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/citatelji-osvojili-clio-i-novcane-nagrade-a-dobili-sipak
<jelly> to 21.stoljeće je trajalo jako kratko
<weshmashian> no da, zivjela digitalizacija, zato sam ja dva dana hodocastio apoteka-doktorica jer "izgleda da recept nije dosao u apoteku"
<weshmashian> na kraju sam ozdravio i bez te pizdarije :)
<BotaniCar|3> Mene su mjesec i po drzali u krevetu s krivom dijagnozom, kaj sad, pa nije to nikom problem, ne ? :D
<ivoks> sto od toga neces staviti?
<ivoks> fak
<hbogner> jelly, ja taman jucer bio na rengenu, rekli dodjite za 5 dana po nalaze
<hbogner> sad neznam jel cu dobit analizirane slike sa opisom il cu dobit stvarne slike
<ivoks> dobit ces stvarne slike
<ivoks> i papir s dijagnozom koju moze citati samo doktor
<ivoks> jer koriste neke latinske nazive, ovo ono
<Mmike> pectorum plubunorum apendictiks s lagano naglasenim toralno plumlalnim prolazom
<Mmike> laudum magnum bez obiljezja
<Mmike> nalaz uredan
<hbogner> vidjet cu u utorak kad pokupim
<hbogner> genijalci, traze me da im nesto omogcim za ftp download
<hbogner> cesi neki
<hbogner> nemere, necu sad ftp radi njih dizat
<hbogner> dobit ce http i wget uiputstva
<ivoks>  
<ivoks> Tomislav Marčinković is celebrating 4 years at AVL
<civija> a ni pocastio nije :)
<vileni_> haha, amd driver za hp 4340 485mb
<vileni_> valjda dobijes i neki OS gratis
<jelly> latinsku dijagnozu moze citat svaku doktor u bilo kojoj zemlji
<jelly> osim onih "lagano naglasenih" dijelova
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> jos 36 papira
<ivoks> skuhao sam si juhu u mikrovalnoj
<ivoks> probavljivo
<ivoks> pa idemo printat tih 36 papira
<BotaniCar|3> ja ne vjerujem kakav lik zna biti ovaj ivoks .. 'zakaj se rengenske slike ne bi trpale u bazu' .. i onda se cudim kaj Mmike ima vise sjedina od mene 
<ivoks> adobe reader se srusio prilikom pokusaja printanja ID obrazaca
<ivoks> bemti viber kad dozvoljava bilo kome da me zove, cak i sa skrivenim brojem
<hbogner_> aaargh
<hbogner_> bem ti "multitasking"
<hbogner_> ko mi kriv da radim 2 stavri istodobno i jedna drugu zakoljuž
<obruT> BotaniCar|3: sve u bazu ! ja sam mamu i tatu stavio u bazu !
<BotaniCar|3> obrut: ja dodjem (dolazio sam) do druge baze na svakom spoju !
<dodobas> BotaniCar|3: zanimljivosti radi.... baze danas imaju ok podrsku za obradu rastera, artimetiku, itd...
<obruT> lijepo lijepo :)
<dodobas> kad kazem baze mislim na postgresql
<hbogner_> obruT, ma tebe treb au bazu pedofila :D
<BotaniCar|3> kad kazem 'baze', ne mislim ! 
<BotaniCar|3> o, a obrut ocito ima ukusa za zene :)
<obruT> sta update raster draw line (10, 10, 200, 300) where id=100; ? :)
<obruT> par novih keyworda u sql i deri misko :)
<dodobas> obruT: to nije obrada rastera
<dodobas> to je crtanje... fotošopiranje
<obruT> iako, prije bi bilo update rasters set canvas=draw_line(canvas, 10, 10, 200, 300) where id=100;
 * obruT obicno geokodira rastere pa crta po njima
<dodobas> obruT: npr.. http://postgis.net/docs/manual-2.0/RT_reference.html#Raster_Management_Functions
<obruT> a i mislio sam da se radi o tak necem :)
<jelly> viber?
<ivoks> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/21/sony-pirates-kde-artwork
<ivoks> vidio sam neki dan jos jedan piratluk
<ivoks> kod nas... ne mogu se sjetiti firme
<ivoks> imaju kombie
<ivoks> kde logo maznuli
<jelly> dobro, jel podrzavamo piratluk ili ne, nije mi jasno
<ivoks> ne postojimo mi
<ivoks> ja ne podrzavam
<BotaniCar|3> Ja ne podrzavam jer vjerujem da i programeri jedu svaki dan
<BotaniCar|3> OK, da elaboriram, ne podrzavam piratizaciju softvera, graficki dizajneri i ostali mogu danas pokrepat sto se mene tice
<hbogner_> lol, radioa ntena, bulic sprdnja "pipl mast trast as"
<hbogner_> http://www.antenazagreb.hr/jutarnji-show-antene-zagreb-uz-sasu-lozara/bullhit/f2/
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: tsk
<hbogner_> kaj?
<hbogner_> e jel postoji neki softversko/hardverski razlog da mi stroj ima normalan download a jako slabi upload, neovisno jel ide na lan ili wan? jedino mi pada na pamet da je nesto na switchu al to je van moje ovlasti?
<hbogner_> utuntu 8.04.x lts
<obruT> jel ima netko broj od Ice ? zovem ga na neki, al ne znam jel dobar...
<obruT> Mmike: imas ti mozda ?
<jelly> hbogner_: neko drugi na istom linku vuce upload
<jelly> cek... lan isto
<jelly> hbogner_: onda, pojma
<hbogner_> jelly, vec mjesec dana, da i lan je ogranicen, s srugog stoja koji nije server imam full upload
<hbogner_> cak full upload na server
<hbogner_> ali kud god saljem sa servera padne na 50-100kb
<jelly> hbogner_: jesi patchirao kernel? :-)
<hbogner_> jelly, :D
<jelly> moze uvijek biit neka lijeva regresija
<hbogner_> nista dirao na kernelu vec ....
<hbogner_> slao mail sistemcu jel on kaj limitirao na switchu, kaze da nezna :D
<jelly> i kad postupis kao windows admin isto?
<hbogner_> kao windows admin?
<hbogner_> mislis reboot?
<Mmike> obruT, kaj?
<hbogner_> da, i onda
<Mmike> obruT, sad sam bio s icom :)
<hbogner_> tak da sam zbunjen
<hbogner_> istrazivao da nije neki softvare net limiter gore, nist
<jelly> hbogner_: i nema veze jel udp il tcp ili nesto trece?
<hbogner_> jelly, testirao na http i ssh 
<hbogner_> ostalo ni nemam gore :D
<jelly> hbogner_: daj fino iperf izmedju dvije lokalne masine, na B strani iperf -s, na ovoj strganoj, A strani iperf -c B -r 
<hbogner_> moram ga prvo instalirat
<jelly> pa onda isto to samo jos -u sa obje strane
<hbogner_> Server listening on TCP port 5001
<hbogner_> TCP window size: 85.3 KByte (default)
<hbogner_> ------------------------------------------------------------
<hbogner_> connect failed: Connection refused
<hbogner_> grrr
<hbogner_> nije direktni lan
<hbogner_> jer ide preko drugog switcha
<hbogner_> ima jedna hop
<jelly> switcha koji ima L3 support i IPv4 firewall support?
<hbogner_> jelly, out of my jurisdiction
<jelly> cisti switch ne bi generirao hop
<hbogner_> ali da ima nekakv port forwarding jer vanjska ip nije ista lokalnoj, a li lokalna nije u istom range-u kao ostale lokalne masien jer su sevrei u posebnom range-u
<jelly> ondak tu imas kojesta i pitanje je sto generira probleme
<jelly> nemas neki drugi stroj u bas istom segmentu?
<hbogner_> znaci vanjska je 161.53.x.x, lokalna  za servere 10.5.x.x , lokalna za ostale 10.31.
<hbogner_> imam al nemam ovalsti za instalirat iperf :D
<jelly> ne treba nista instalirat, to je jedan binary
<jelly> iskopiraj i vrti
<jelly> naravno, pod uvjetom da nema lokalnih firewalla
<hbogner_> hmm
<jelly> sanse da nemas libstdc++6 na masini koja radi ista pametno su minimalne
<hbogner_> huh, nemrem ga pokrenut
<hbogner_> skinuo
<hbogner_> chmodao
<hbogner_>  ./iperf  daje -bash: iperf: command not found
<jelly> 32 vs 64bit
<hbogner_> 32 bita stoj i bin
<Mmike> hbogner_, kak si instalirao? :)
<Mmike> tj, na cem to pokreces?
<jelly> hbogner_: noexec mountpoint? ldd bash na tom stroju says what?
<jelly> ldd iperf
<hbogner_> ldd iperf
<hbogner_> 	not a dynamic executable
<hbogner_> Mmike, wget
<hbogner_> http://iperf.fr/
<jelly> to nije binary za tu arhitekturu...
<Mmike> hbogner_, a apt-get ? :)
<hbogner_> Mmike, no sudo
<hbogner_> ahaa, cek cek
<jelly> hbogner_: kaj veli "file iperf" i dpkg --print-architecture?
<hbogner_> pa taj stoj je prebqacen na virtualku, koja je mozda 64
<hbogner_> prije bila krntija
 * jelly markira hbognera kao unreliable customera
<hbogner_> jeee
<jelly> to su oni za koje ne znas jel ti laze slucajno ili namjerno :-)
<hbogner_> na tom drugom stroju sam samo user, kad sam bio sudo bio je stari sklepanac na 32bita
<hbogner_> sad radiii
<hbogner_> oba rade
<Mmike> jelly, LOL :)
<jelly> ak je taj drugi virtualac onda opet nisu bas na istoj mrezi... al ajd, ak je isti VLAN dobro je
<hbogner_> http://pastebin.com/mku6UiaQ
<jelly> a udp isto?
<hbogner_> udp ne prolazi
<hbogner_> [  3] Sent 893 datagrams
<hbogner_> read failed: Connection refused
<hbogner_> [  3] WARNING: did not receive ack of last datagram after 5 tries.
<hbogner_> http://pastebin.com/5BTfDMea
<hbogner_> a sad ih nisam oznacio dobri losi, ali 35 je losi
<jelly> znaci imas lokalni firewall na bar jednoj od te dve makine, i tesko je reci sto se dogadja
<hbogner_> ma necu se sad s timzamarat
<hbogner_> odoh doma
<hbogner_> pozdrav
<hbogner_> hvala na pomoci
<hbogner_> dosta me cad nazivcirao danas
<jelly> np
<rut_> hb ti si neki admin ?
<rut_> ode
<rut_> jel hb administrator .. sistemac ili nesto sl. ?
<jelly> rut_: brijem da je pol ekipe ovdje sistemci silom prilika, zasto pitas?
<rut_> ma nista . 
<rut_> nema veze
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-22
<hbogner> jutro, snjeg ociscen
<dodobas> yelooko
<jelly-home> yokoono
<hbogner> jel netko ima iskustva sa mikroteam ekipom?
<hbogner> sjebali nam printer
<hbogner> i kazu da nisu oni krivi da je bio neispravan
<hbogner> microteam
<hbogner> kazu da je falila dizna
<hbogner> neka
<hbogner> ugradili nam ciss sustav i dok je bio kod njih iscurila zuta boja
<MmikeDOMA> oi oi oi oi
<dodobas> hbogner: ciss ? 
<hbogner> http://www.ink-system.co.uk/ciss/brother/
<hbogner> http://www.ink-system.co.uk/ciss/brother/
<hbogner> grr
<hbogner> Continuous Ink Supply System 
<hbogner> 4 flasice tinte van printera koje su cjevcicama spojene na cartridge u printeru
<hbogner> nesto ovakvo
<hbogner> http://www.rihac.com.au/images/EpsonCISS/R230Rihac-CISS.jpg
<hbogner> i sad ga zele vratit pokvarenog
<hbogner> sta da im covjek radi?
<MmikeDOMA> kak znas da su oni potrgali?
<hbogner> zato jer je kod nas radio?
<hbogner> tj, potrosili smo crnu boju pa vise nije htio printat, pa je onda isao na ugradnju ciss
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> vas 5 se treba skupit i rec 'radilo je'
<Mmike> jer bas nemas neki drugi dokaz
<Mmike> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Mmike> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 483 package 'libmpfr1ldbl':
<Mmike>  duplicate value for `Priority' field
<Mmike> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Mmike> enchilada:/home/mario# 
<Mmike> aha?
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> jutarrrrr
<BotaniCar|3> you jelly ? 
<BotaniCar|3> Jutarrr
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/qMYsf4
<SilverSpace> more i snijeg
<Mmike> jelly, jel' se smije /var/lib/dpkg/available obrisati?
<Mmike> dpkg --clear-avail
<Mmike> all gut
<Mmike> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Mmike> (Reading database ... 70%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Mmike>  files list file for package `libxpm4' contains empty filename
<Mmike> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Mmike> or not :/
<jelly-home> Mmike: nemam pojma, jesi pogledao /msg dpkg available
<Mmike> na ruzan nacin je disk crko :)
<Mmike> tj, cf kartica
<rut> ma sve obrisi slobodno . lako instal. ponovo
<jelly-home> strgani /var/lib/dpkg/foo.list se lako rijesi reinstalacijom da, al tog jednog paketa
<jelly-home> erm, /var/lib/dpkg/info/foo.list
<Mmike> nece ga reinstalirat
<Mmike> nece ga nit maknut
<rut> mmike pa sto se igras .. zasto ti je to opce smetalo ?
<Mmike> pa, jer je potrgano
<rut> jesi sad barem popravio :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislim, instaliraj sa dpkg
<jelly-home> prvo nuliraj libxpm4.list ak moras
<jelly-home> er... truncateaj
<Mmike> Feb 22 10:00:17 enchilada kernel: [1506949.171967] sdc1: rw=0, want=34359738368, limit=7823592
<Mmike> Feb 22 10:05:12 enchilada kernel: [1507244.458859] attempt to access beyond end of device
<Mmike> Feb 22 10:05:12 enchilada kernel: [1507244.458866] sdc1: rw=0, want=34359738368, limit=7823592
<Mmike> Feb 22 10:10:12 enchilada kernel: [1507544.468126] attempt to access beyond end of device
<Mmike> Feb 22 10:10:12 enchilada kernel: [1507544.468133] sdc1: rw=0, want=34359738368, limit=7823592
<Mmike> mislim da je ovo uzrok svih mojih problema :)
<jelly-home> kad si rekao da je cf strgana, pretpostavio sam da to sad popravljas nakon sto je sve iskopirano na ispravni
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> tj, to je druga kartica
<Mmike> al' i ova je potrgana
<Mmike> ili je cf-ide kontroler los
<Mmike> ugl, sad cemo na SSD to prebaciti sve
<ivoks> joj, tugo od drzave
<ivoks> zelite poticaj za mladu osobu koja jos nije radila?
<ivoks> - da
<ivoks> ispunite ovaj natjecaj na posao i pod napomenu stavite da je osoba vec odabrana te upisite njeno ime i prezime
<ivoks> - jesam li samo ja ovdje lud ili...?
<hbogner> news sto se tice printera, nisu ga potrgali samo im neradi, vratili orginal tonere unutra, radi
<hbogner> znaci nist od ciss sustava
<Mmike> ivoks, sto tocno dobijes tim poticajima/
<Mmike> hbogner,  :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: neto=bruto na godinu dana
<ivoks> dakle, ne moram placati davanja za zaposlenika
<Mmike> znaci, drzava placa mirovinsko, zdravstveno, poreze i prireze ?
<Mmike> za njega/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ima nekih limita, ili mogu dat placu od 15k kuna?
<Mmike> te, mora biti mlada osoba, ili moze s burze?
<ivoks> imas nekoliko kategorija
<ivoks> mlada koja nikad nije radila
<ivoks> osoba s invaliditetom
<ivoks> osoba starije zivotne dobi
<ivoks> i trajno nezaposleni
<ivoks> ako se ne varam
<Mmike> htio bih zaposliti nezaposlenu (na burzi cca 4 mjeseca) osobu koja ima jos 2 godine do mirovine
<Mmike> pa ako ne moram placati doprinose, onda je to win-win
<ivoks> samo godinu dana ne placas doprinose
<ivoks> pogledaj uvjete
<Mmike> da, godinu dana
<Mmike> al' to fakat znaci da mogu dat 15k placu i da ce drzava placat ostatak?
<Mmike> nekak mi to ne mirise na dobro
<Mmike> imas url neki?
<BotaniCar|3> Kao porezni obaveznik bum te dosel stuci ako mislis tak muljati, mmike :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: guglaj poticaji za zaposljavanje
<Mmike> BotaniCar, muljati?
<Mmike> ne mislim muljati
<Mmike> tj, ne mislim krsiti zakon
<Mmike> ali ako je zakonski ovo dozvoljeno ne vidim zasto nebih to napravio
<BotaniCar|3> Ali ga mislis zloupotrijebiti 
<ivoks> http://www.hzz.hr/default.aspx?id=5119
<Mmike> kako?
<ivoks> ne...
<ivoks> mozes ti njemu dati placu koliku zelis
<ivoks> ovisno o njeogovoj strucnoj spremi, drzava ce pokriti odredjeni iznos
<ivoks> mislim da je max. 35.000kn na godinu
<BotaniCar|3> Kako ? Znajuci da si oslobodjen velikog dijela financijske obaveze koju zaposlenik donosi , na umjetan nacin ces mu pumpati prosjek zadnje dvije godine place prije peMzije. Kako to sigurno ne bi napravio da zakon nije ojadno slozen,slobodan sam nazvati model tvog predvidjenog rada -zloupotrebom
<BotaniCar|3> O, fala ivoks, sad ne moram da bijem miketa
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jebe me se, ako je po zakonu
<BotaniCar|3> Jebe se i mene, bus bildo vugla :)
<Mmike> sam daj
<Mmike> i za to ima zakon :)
<BotaniCar|3> Ako se dokaze :)
<ivoks> Tako je maksimalna naknada 31.024 kune, za male i srednje poduzetnike koji zapošljavaju visoko obrazovane osobe bez radnog iskustva. Velike tvrtke ostvaruju manje naknade, najniža je 9.772 kuna za zapošljavanje osoba bez radnog iskustva, a prijavnice i ostale informacije mogu se pronaći na stranicama HZZ-a.
<BotaniCar|3> ./nick zastitnikDrzavnihFinancija
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> oko 3k kuna placa max moze bit za visoku strucnu spremu
<Mmike> da ti drzava pokrije u potpunosti doprinose
<ivoks> http://kenny2.globalnet.hr/apiu.hr/default.aspx?id=56
<ivoks> Potpore se ne odobravaju za zanimanja/zvanja tražena na tržištu rada i brzo zapošljiva.
<Mmike> Potpore se ne odobravaju za zanimanja/zvanja tražena na tržištu rada i brzo zapošljiva.
<ivoks> tja, mozda i ne dobijem poticaje :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ne, zaposli sumara
<Mmike> ili ekonomista
<Mmike> ili tog nekog
<Mmike> kojeg nitko nece :)
<ivoks> ova osoba je zavrsila PMF
<Mmike> pre glupo je to sve
<Mmike> recimo, dosao na razgovor za posao X u firmu (drzavnu) Y, i vele mi max placa ti moze biti 4500 kuna ,jer nemas fax
<Mmike> dodje lik, isto za posao X, al' ima fax, (grafika), i on moze imati do 7k 
<Mmike> posao je dba, dakako :)
<Mmike> sad, on nema iskustvo, ja imam
<Mmike> al' to nema veze 
<ivoks> nema to veze za drzavna poduzeca
<Mmike> kak mislis?
<ivoks> kod njih se samo gleda strucna sprema
<budz0r> ivoks: jesi instalirao ubuntu na nexus 7?
<ivoks> ako imas VSS, a cistac si, imas veci koeficijent nego neki asistent na faksu koji jos nije diplomirao
<ivoks> budz0r: jesam
<budz0r> ivoks: i?
<ivoks> budz0r: pa to je developer preview
<budz0r> ivoks: jel radi to?
<ivoks> radi, ali nije bas da mozes puno s njim :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> a ha, znaci da se ne zaletavam :)
<ivoks> pa stavi, pogledaj
<ivoks> uvijek mozes vratiti android
<budz0r> ivoks: ma znam
<budz0r> ivoks: zanimao me komentar iz prve ruke
<ivoks> fora za pogledati
<ivoks> mozes surfati, gledati galeriju postojecih fotki
<Mmike> kako me ITKO nagovorio na sysbench
<Mmike> glupi komplicirani nikakvi sintenticki bezvezni usrani tester
<ivoks> mozes cak i na facebook
<ivoks> i to je to
<Mmike> ivoks,  pa da, to , glupo je
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kad ce ubuntu za mobitele?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jucer izasao preview
<budz0r> Mmike: pa vec je aktualan
<BotaniCar|3> O, dajte neki URL , petak na poslu, imam data kabl i android telefon, pa da se proba :)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> nebi preview
<ivoks> al to je sto sad postoji
<ivoks> znaci, os je tu, kakav-takav
<ivoks> aplikacije se polako pisu
<ivoks> sdk je tek nedavno izasao... polako...
<ivoks> krajem godine se ocekuje prvi telefon
<jelly> steta sto je android kernel i ABI
<ivoks> jel? nisam gledao
<ivoks> za ocekivati je da nece biti u finalnom proizvodu
<jelly> nije
<jelly> to bi znacilo da ce prakticki sve raditi iznova
<ivoks> Nutella je, primjerice, krema od lješnjaka, a u svom sastavu ima tek nekoliko posto lješnjaka.
<jelly> a... zasto prvo potencijalni zaposlenik mora biti na evidenciji HZZ-a 6 mjeseci? 
<ivoks> danas je petak?!
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da sprijecimo poplavu povratnika koji su vec digli ruke od dolazenja na burzu. Mislim da pravog razloga nema, ali da je drzava odlucila biti maceha i kazniti ekipu koja se pokusava sama snaci. 
<BotaniCar|2> Jesam vam vec rekao kak volim debian ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Debian Debian, debian moj, najljepsu pjesmu pjevaaam ti jaaaaa
<BotaniCar|2> 899Mb - mediaWiki,extensioni i dependenci-ji (ne racunajuci komadice potrebnog softvera koje sam vec imao postavljene :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, jel to znakom za sarkazam ili bez njega?
<BotaniCar|2> Nema sarkazma , moja ljubav je cista kao majca oprana pervolom ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Da sam napisao da volim centos, zabriinuo bih se :)
<rut> botanicar posjeti doktora
<BotaniCar|2> zake ? Ti , covjece, BSD koristis, cudim se da ti dozvoljavaju internet u Tvojoj ustanovi :) 
<rut> pa vidi par redova vise sto pises
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: koji bi akcelerator odabrao za koristenje na debianu :  eAccelerator, Turck MMCache, APC, XCache
<rut> mora da si lud
<BotaniCar|2> Jokja,brate, nego u Debianu stvari rade(TM), makar bile 4 podverzije iza bleeding-edge sranja iz Fedore
<rut> ma rade svugdje 
<rut> nego jesi ti provao WPS ?
<rut> da cujem kak radi reaver 
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam na cemu, nit' kad :( stavio sam si noticu za dokone trenutke, pa kad se bude moglo .. 
<rut> prije cu ja sjede dobit nego ti to istestirat :P
<BotaniCar|2> nadam se da si u krivu, no vjerojatnije je da nisi :) Ne znam samo kakav ti to lagodan zivot vodis ako si 2 godine mladji od mene, a jos nemas sjedina
<Mmike> sysbench je drek :/
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: imas kaj bolje ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, apc koristi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je novo, to ce uc u novi php
<Mmike> eacell je bio obsoletean, al' onda su ga opet poceli popravljati (kad je novi php izasao)
<Mmike> mi koristimo i jedno i drugo
<Mmike> btw, to ti ne treba osim ako nemas stomilijardi konekcija u sekundi
<rut> cek cek . ti si ono 36 ?
<rut> manje od 2g . 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: radim jedan globalno dostupan wiki, moram kapacitirati kao da ce biti toliko konekcija.
<rut> kak cu imat sjede kad brijem glavu na 3mm
<BotaniCar|2> rut: sunac mu, sve je tak, i ti mi velis da nemas sijedih ?! 
<rut> ne sekiram se .. eto .. zivot je samo jedan 
<BotaniCar|2> brijem i ja glavu, ok, kratko sisam, i onda pustim bradu 3 dana i svi me zovu dida mraz .. 
<rut> ako ga sad necu prozivit kak ja hocu kad cu ???
<BotaniCar|2> Stari moj, ja sam onoliko daleko od zivota kakav bi si htio, koliko su me socioekonomske prilike mogle udaljiti. Uz to imam dijete s slicnom ili gorom perspektivom i ne mogu biti bezbrizan ni-ikako
<rut> normalno da nemozes kad ti je sve u $
<rut> meni nije . kad se ima ima se  .. kad se nema nema .. krpas nekako 
<BotaniCar|2> A cuj, ono sto mi nije u $ me ne prehranjuje, pa .. 
<BotaniCar|2> ja nemrem krpati :) Pelena mora bit, za jest mora bit', struje i vode mora bit, vracamo se na $ :) Ono sto nije $ mi ne stvara sjedine :)
<rut> slusaj prijatelju . ja nemam iphone 6 . nemam htc 10 . nemam laptop i10 .. nemam audi sto vozi sam itd itd 
<rut> u tome ti je stvar 
<rut> ako me kuzis 
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam ni ja , nista od navedenog, nisam nista vise bezbrizan zbog toga. Tako da mislim da te ne kuzim. Ili si lakomislen, ili te nesto trece oslobodilo pritisaka svakodnevnog zivota. Odrasle/odgovorne osobe redom nisu bezbrizne ako ih nesto ne oslobodi brige.
<rut> ma necemo raspravljat .. eto vidis zasto sam bezbrizan 
<rut> ti bi sad rapravljao o tome a ja nebi . 
<rut> zato imas sjede :)
<rut> jel sad kuzis :)
<BotaniCar|2> Taj dio da, sve ispred/iza - ne :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kolokvijalno cu zakljuciti da si dijete bogatih roditelja i prekriziti temu.
<rut> pa onda bi imao i10 audi sto ide sam i ostalao a ja nemam od toga nista 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je samo opcache
<rut> mobitel stara krama .. laptop neki staru c2d sony koji sam kupio neispravan 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kreni s apcom, apt-getabillan je i lako konfigurabilan
<Mmike> plus, u 5.6 ces ga imati u samom PHPju
<BotaniCar|2> rut: Zakaj bi imao bjesna kola ako si clan zlatne mladezi ? Nije nuzno :) I pusti mi viziju na miru ili budi spreman za raspravu o svojim svjetonazorima ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: hvala ! 
<rut> ja ti kazem da nisi u pravu da mi familija bogata 
<rut> pa sam zato bez briga
<rut> kazem opet necemo raspravljat .. necu sjede :)
<rut> cudo da se ivoks u ovakve teme ne ukljucuje . on voli raspravljat 
<rut> i knjige pisat :)
<rut> ivoks jel ti sjede imas ?
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da bi svatko, bar jednom u zivotu, trebao probati napisati knjigu ( konkretno, autobiografiju)
<rut> ajmo mi rade o snjegu . jel pada u ZG ?
<ivoks> ?
<rut> koje si godiste ivoks ?
<ivoks> mladji sam od vecine ovdje
<rut> al zato si svima mentor . neka neka 
<BotaniCar|2> Ali ne i deblji ! :) 
<rut> dalmatinac pa u zg . :)
<rut> kak to :P
<rut> ufff .. i ja cu dobit sjede .. fix za chromium al kad se sjetim da treba vise od 5h kompajliranja te da ce mi mrcvarit ovaj jadan c2d nemam volje to radit
<Mmike> tko zna nekoga tko dobro zna C?
<Mmike> i voljan je isprogramirati drek neki za cca 200 kuna po satu? (cca 10ak sati posla)
<ivoks> sto trebas?
<Mmike> imam prototip u pitonu
<Mmike> treba ga napraviti u Cu
<Mmike> TPC-B benchmark suite 
<Mmike> sa native mysql i postgres libovima
<Mmike> do ponedjeljka, ako je moguce :)
<ivoks> da mi je naci 10h... :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> da imam tjedan dana, bi ja
<Mmike> ponovio, naucio
<Mmike> al' nemam 
<Mmike> ugl, ak zna netko nekog, ping me pls
<ivoks> zove me zena sa zavoda za zaposljavanje
<ivoks> 'ali gospodine, ona nije informaticar'
<hbogner> ivoks, objasni
<ivoks> a cura zavrsila PMF
<ivoks> podnio zahtjev za sufinanciranje osobe koju cu zaposliti
<rut> ma uzmi curu 
<rut> samo prvo trazi sliku 
<ivoks> cura zavrsila pmf, ima ideje, ja imam posla za nju
<ivoks> i eto...
<ivoks> i sad me ova zove da ona nije informaticar
<rut> al trazi sliku prvo uz zivotopis 
<ivoks> mutava zemlja u kojoj je ferovac informaticar, iako ne kuzis nis osim radara
<rut> ja bi je zaposlio odmah na tvome mjestu 
<jelly> ivoks: a tehnicki, sto bi trebala biti, FOI?  Vern?
<ivoks> a onaj koji zavrsi pmf i ima matematiku u malom prstu, valjda nije sposoban?
<rut> ma nije bit u tome . sigurno je ona u mat. sposobna
<ivoks> jelly: nemam pojma, objasnio sam joj da najbolji informaticari dolaze sa PMF-a, a ne FER-a :)
<rut> al jel u drugim stvarima ??? hahaha
<jelly> druge stvari nisu bitne ako joj je sef, sad kad su zakoni uskladjeni moze te tuzit ako krivo pogledas
<rut> ivoks jesi ti ozenjen ?
<rut> eto na . 
<rut> jelly ubijes me odmah u pojam sa takvim stavom 
<rut> nek dokaze :)
<jelly> osim toga, kvalitetni kadar je teze naci nego curu koja budimo iskreni ne mora imati magisterij
<hbogner> o bem ti nesposobne ljude koji rade u cad-u
<hbogner> fajl mi je 36 umjesto 20 mega 
<hbogner> zasto zato jer imam ne duple, ne trostruke, nego cetverostruke linije
<hbogner> jednu preko druge
<Mmike> informaticar = strucnjak za informacijske pizdarije != programer
<rut> u mojoj firmi ta cura bi svasta mogla naucit .. brzo bi i napredovala 
<Mmike> rut, di radis ti?
<hbogner> hot line?
<rut> da . hot line 
<rut> jel ti treba pomoc oko iperf-a HB ?
<rut> ruf mih an 
<hbogner> rut, ne vise
<rut> steta
<rut> :(
<hbogner> poslao ispis nasem sistemcu/mrezasu i reko nek mi provjeri dalje na opremi van moje nadleznosti
<hbogner> rut, osim ako ti mozes provjerit switch u zgradi
<rut> pa nisam mislio to nego kako se sa iperfom radi . 
<rut> nisam ti ja spiderman 
<rut> vec kako si napisal hotline
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ma bila moja greska, stroj su premjestili na 64bit os a ja pokusavao 32bita jer je tako bilo prije kad sam ja radio na njemu
<rut> da si ga opalio sjekirom popola imao bi 2x32 
<rut> i radilo bi 
<hbogner> ua haa
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> dd-wrt
<Mmike> hbogner, ima nekih pizdarija pri instalaciji?
<Mmike> ili samo derem perem?
<ivoks> kaj mislite? http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.8c6de719417143aaaeae95df489648c8.dell-optiplex-9010-mt-intel-core-i7-3770-3-40ghz-8gb-1tb-dvdrw-w8p-intel-hd-graphics-p-n-d0151.aspx
<rut> deri peri 
<hbogner> Mmike, ovisi
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<rut> al zasto ides na dd-wrt ?
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj bi to kupovao?
<ivoks> Mmike: workstation
<hbogner> nekli hardveraj treba prijelazni image ako ides sa factory prije fuinalnog 
<Mmike> pa, kaj ti fali laptopu sa externim monitorom?
<hbogner> znaci factory na temp, pa temp na final
<ivoks> Mmike: gledam ovaj stroj na kojem radim...
<Mmike> jednio kaj u desktop mosh 100 teri diska stavit, u laptop bash i nemres
<ivoks> Mmike: ona gledam 2 laptopa koja sam izmijenio za zivota tog stroga...
<ivoks> Mmike: i ne mogu ne zakljuciti da mi se vise isplati uzeti dobar workstation
<Mmike> ja sam all for workstation
<Mmike> da ne moram, nebih nikada imao laptop
<ivoks> laptop je neizbjezan
<Mmike> i praktican :)
<Mmike> lakse na more otic s njim
<ivoks> ali onda ne bi uzimao neko skupo cudo, vec nesto manje
<Mmike> pa, istina, za manje para dobijes vise megaharca/gigabajta/terabajta u deksotpu
<Mmike> plus sto mozes zvjer-grafulju staviti unutra
<Mmike> al' onda, opet, zakaj Dell Optikufer?
<Mmike> zakan ne slozis sam stroj?
<ivoks> upravo to ce mi trebati za jedan workstation
<ivoks> Mmike: ne da mi se :) a i dobijem 3 godine garancije
<budz0r> ivoks: dell sux
<Mmike> neznam
<ivoks> hp neda 8gb rama
 * Mmike ima workstation doma i stalno sarafi po njemu
<ivoks> mislim, trebaju mi 2-3 ovakva
<rut> pustite ivoxa. covjek ima para i nek kupi 
<Mmike> i planira kupit novu plocu, i5 i 16 gigi rama, za pocetak, pa cemo onda siriti to
<Mmike> to nemrem tak na laptopu
<Mmike> al' nebih nikad kupio brand name desktop
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: 'el stane jos memorije u tu skatulju, kaj ce delati i jel ti trebaju wondowsi ?
 * weshmashian serafi po wrkstejšnu samo kad mijenja kompletan hw - jednom u 3-4 godine
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ne trebaju windowsi
<Mmike> weshmashian, ja se gustam u tome :)
<budz0r> ivoks: podrska za dell u HR je poprilicno losa
<ivoks> budz0r: nisam imao problema
<weshmashian> Mmike: meni je to postalo tlaka van radnog vremena :)
<budz0r> ivoks: mi svaki put djelove cekamo po koji mjesec
<jelly> budz0r: a kakav support imate?
<jelly> next business day?
<budz0r> jelly: nope
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.fe94110bc3bb482392a339c3cf25db3d.hp-envy-h8-1510eu-intel-core-i5-3350p-3-10ghz-6gb-1tb-dvdrw-dl-w8-nvidia-geforce-gt630-2gb-p-n-d6z95ea.aspx
<jelly> nego?
<budz0r> support je da mi zovemo kodeks ili megatrend
<jelly> budz0r: pa dobro, al sta pise u ugovoru? :-)
<budz0r> i onda oni to hendlaju 100 godina
<ivoks> nemaju ugovor :)
<ivoks> samo zovu :D
<jelly> ahaaaa
<budz0r> jelly: nemamo nikakve ugovore sa njima :)
<jelly> znaci onih standardnih 45 dana po zakonu
<jelly> ili koliko vec je
<budz0r> govorim opcenit za support, a da nije next business day
<Mmike> weshmashian, jbg, meni gust :) bas sutra se spremam ispuhati sve to fino, ocistiti, staviti novu pastu, i tak :)
 * jelly bi radije uzeo entry level proliant sa ECC memorijom za radnu stanicu nego HP Envy
<Mmike> a onda kad kupim novu plocu svoju plocu i proc dajem zeni, njezino mecem u server koji imam, i tak to  :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: super je to, tak sam i ja prije, onda sam ipak odlucio imat hobije koji nisu vezani uz IT :)
<hbogner> ok je kad ti je IT hobi a bavis se necim drugim :D
<Mmike> nije to hobi
<Mmike> to je smao gust :)
<Mmike> radim ti jednom u 2-3 godine
<Mmike> tj, cistsim jednom u pol godine
<Mmike> mozda svakih 8 mjeseci
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.036f233f93404e96846c525c2c0ec0fa.lenovo-thinkcentre-edge-e72-intel-core-i5-3470s-3-60ghz-4gb-500gb-dvdrw-dl-w8p-intel-hd-graphics-2500-p-n-rcep9cr.aspx
<ivoks> ne treba mi 1TB diska
<ivoks> dobre tipkovnice
<ivoks> i onda jos nadogradim ram i graficku
<jelly> i ssd
<ivoks> ne treba ssd
<ivoks> jel tebi firma kupila stroj s ssdom?
<BotaniCar|2> Meni su htjeli, pa sam rekao da bi radije jos jedan obicni pa da si posten raid-mirror slozim :)
<jelly> ivoks: pfff, i muzicku ;-)
<jelly> ivoks: ali dobio sam dva diska u mirroru
<ivoks> cak mozda ovo
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.8c6dfe7996c9449db7dd58c9e7fee7b7.lenovo-thinkcentre-edge-e72-intel-core-i3-2130-3-40ghz-4gb-500gb-dvdrw-dl-freedos-intel-hd-graphics-tower-p-n-rceaccr.aspx
<ivoks> bez windows poreza
<ivoks> i3? jel puno losiji od i5?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> malo je losiji
<Mmike> ovisi sto bi radio
<Mmike> za ofis nesh nit skuzit
<ivoks> ma ni ofis
<ivoks> terminali, thunderbird
<jelly> broj coreova je manje bitan od kolicine L2-L3 cachea
<jelly> za thunderbird ti treba memorija ;-)
<ivoks> da, znam :D
<ivoks> 3.400
<ivoks> pa to nije nis
<jelly> pa nije ni neka konfiguracija
<jelly> ak nemas, jos 1500kn (bez pdva) za ok 23-24" monitor
<ivoks> da, jedan ce morati biti nesto jaci
<ivoks> jer ce se koristiti za grafiku
<Mmike> za grafiku?
<Mmike> kakvu grafiku?
<ivoks> grafiku :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: bi renderirao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je grafika? :) unity, ili cad ili igre ili kaj? :)
<jelly> photoshop!
<hbogner> mozda misli za rastere
<weshmashian> pr0n!
<ivoks> Mmike: nista od toga
<ivoks> sirim biznis na jos jedno podrucje
<hbogner> grafcki idzajn?
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> NDA?
<Mmike> ivok voli ove 'svi pogadjajte' :)
<hbogner> Mmike, lol
<ivoks> nije nda, ali... jebiga...
<ivoks> ne zelim ureknut :)
<BotaniCar|2> poslovne tajne shmajne 
<jelly> onda bolje da nista nisi rekao <g>
<hbogner> sad si rekao nesto i zavrsi
<ivoks> nesto cim se hbogner i dodobas bave :)
<Mmike> di tu ima grafike?
<hbogner> gis, geodezija, karte?
<hbogner> Mmike, ima ima
<jelly> chromebook sa retina (240dpi) displayem
<ivoks> gis, da
<Mmike> ok, al' to je sve CPU bound, right?
<Mmike> nista graficka?
<ivoks> ima i grafike
<jelly> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromebook-pixel/#pixel-specs
<hbogner> ivoks, to sam kreces il imas ekipu?
<ivoks> hbogner: kao investicijski? sam
<hbogner> ne, izvedbeno mislim
<ivoks> imam vec jednu osobu za to
<ivoks> ako dobro krene, mozda ce biti potrebe za jos
<Mmike> ivoks, mislmi da ce ti onda i3/i5 razlika biti znatna
<Mmike> a i i5/i7 razlika u cijeni je malena
<Mmike> oko 600 kuna
<Mmike> neznam, vidi
<ivoks> Mmike: za taj posao bi uzeo zvjer od stroja
<ivoks> i3 sam gledao za sistemasenje
<hbogner> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz
<hbogner> trenutno
<hbogner> SysInfo: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz 1600.000 MHz | Bogomips: 25541.2 | Mem: 10486/15743M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 567.47G Free: 300.51G | Procs: 183 | Uptime: 3 days 1 hr 41 mins 29 secs  | Load: 0.97 0.73 0.63  | Vpenis: 708 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09) @ 1920x1080 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 27.44G Out: 3.43G 
<hbogner> Sensors: CPU: +29.8°C Fan:NA Case: +27.8°C Fan:NA HDD:
<Mmike> ivoks, uzmi AMD, daleko jeftininji
<ivoks> Mmike: ali tu i tamo bi se kupilo nesto na steamu, pa... :D
<hbogner> i jos ide nvidia na ovo
<Mmike> ivoks, LOL :)
<hbogner> i jos diska i rama kasnioje
<ivoks> hbogner: ako se otvori jedan projekt kako bi trebao, onda ti se javim :)
<hbogner> ok, al nemoz zaboravit dodobas-a on je jaca faca u tome
<ivoks> ili njemu :)
<ivoks> al on je nesto zajedljiv u zadnje vrijeme :D
<Mmike> i ne koristi ubuntu!
<hbogner> ma javise se obojici pa se svi dogovorimo, tko moze tko ne
<ivoks> to nije tako strasno... uvjet u svemu je linux based sustavi
<hbogner> tek sam sad skuzio da je ovo mmikeovio bilo usmjereno na dodobasa
<hbogner> mislio prvo da je rekao ivoksu da ne koristi ubuntu za gis :D
<jelly> whatever, distra ko distra
<ivoks> al to je sve jos u zacecima...
<ivoks> jos sve, skupa samnom, stigne propast :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> ok, samo pazljivo onda
<hbogner> nemoj propast
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> on je poduzetnik, 9 ideja ce propast deseta ce proc
<jelly> mozda je bas ova deseta...
<hbogner> ivoks, jesi cuo, de sad ispucaj 9 glupih pa da ova 10-ta prodje :D
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: istina je da u debianovim repozitorijima stoje obsolete verzije mediawikia? Kak to ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: #define obsolete?
<ivoks> hbogner: u ovim vremenima, ratio nije 1/10, vec 1/100
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: 14:34:32] <petan> btw using apt on debian stable regarding mediawiki is a bad idea
<BotaniCar|2> [14:34:38] <petan> it contains obsolete version
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/source-package/mediawiki
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ako dobro citam, zaista je gore neka stara verzija ?
<jelly> to je debian stable... ima stare verzije SVEGA
<jelly> postoji li neki konkretan problem?
<BotaniCar|2> Da, ne supportaju debilceke kao ja ako dodjes i posteno im kazes da si iz debianovog repoa napravio wikimedia instalaciju i nekaj ne radi out-of-the-box
<BotaniCar|2> usput, mogu negdje vidjeti package status za testing ? Ako dodje do toga, bum instaliral od tamo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, instaliraj na ruke
<Mmike> mediawiki je trivijalno instalirati
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: fair enough -- ak hoces support od upstreama, koristi njihovu tarballusu
<Mmike> a dobit ces noviju verziju
<jelly> ali onda se moras sam brinuti za zakrpe
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: radim i kuharicu koja bi trebala sadrzati prepacked deploy, i opis procedure za customizaciju. Stoga preferiram pakete koji su vec u repozitoriju. Nije zakucano u kamenu, ali moglo bi olaksati stvar 'onom drugom' 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: hrpa tih php aplikativaca te ne fermaju ni 5% ako nemas njihovu najnoviju djidju
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da :(
<BotaniCar|2> dodjem s pitanjem, odjebu me da sam obsolete, ali me u istoj liniji (prvi me put vide) pitaju da li bi u ponedjeljak ucestvovao u testiranju mobilne platforme za mediawiki upload :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I , velim im da bi,ali da ce me Uprava tesko pustiti u 3rd party testing, ako nisam napravil inhouse posel, i na to mi shute :)
<BotaniCar|2> Prokleti hobisti 
 * jelly upgradea mediawiki... iz PAKETA
<jelly> lazem, vec je ii  mediawiki                1:1.15.5-2squeeze4       website engine for collaborative work
<Mmike> mediawiki:
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: 1:1.15.5-7
<Mmike> ubuntu :)
<BotaniCar|2> vrtim: MediaWiki    1.15.5-2squeeze5
<BotaniCar|2> idem vidjet' kaj na centosu nose .. dajdragiboze da tamo nije nikaj novije, ne bi jos jedan centos
<BotaniCar|2> Available Packages
<BotaniCar|2> Name       : mediawiki
<BotaniCar|2> Arch       : i386
<BotaniCar|2> Version    : 1.14.0
<BotaniCar|2> Release    : 45.el5
<BotaniCar|2> Size       : 155 k
<BotaniCar|2> Repo       : epel
<BotaniCar|2> VU - HU , spasen sam :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: di si nasao 1.15.5-2squeeze5 ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: apt-cache policy mediawiki, molim
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<jelly> ah, proposed-updates imam iskljucene
<jelly> thanks
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<BotaniCar|2> Zeznul si me, jelly. Ovo bi mogao biti prvi put da sam nekom ovdje pomogao linux-wise :) 
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> dodju, zamijene gateway
<ivoks> a port redirectovi, koga briga
<BotaniCar|2> Hehe, gejtveji .. na mom jedna pizdarijica ne dela, i veli mi shef kaj to ne zamijenim na ho-ruk, da je to pol sekunde posla. Reko 'bute vi sanirali pizdarije ako vas poslusam?' :) Samo se nasmijao i rekao mi da ok i nek delam kak hocu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Jebote, svi bi samo nekaj hok ruk mruk, a ne bi razmislili :)
<rut> i ja bi ho ruk 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja bi pojeo kajganu.
<rut> zato i sjedis kad puno razmisljas . 
<rut> ak je sef reko mjenjaj mjenjaj 
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Stari moj, s tim bi stavom imal posel cca sat i pol :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Bar ovdje :)
<rut> jesi siguran u to 100% ?
<BotaniCar|2> Pocetna premisa za djelatnike ovdje je da imaju mozak koji koriste :) Da, siguran sam, ispratio sam vec nekoliko 'vezi konja gdje gazda kaze' kolega odavde
<BotaniCar|2> Ne velim da drugdje nije kak ti kazes
<rut> daj zaposli me onda u toj tvojoj firmi 
<rut> mozda ja tebe ispratim :P
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj ? Ni bezbriznici nam bas nisu in high demand :)
<rut> ma salim se ovo drugo . al prvo se ne salim 
<BotaniCar|2> Osim toga, odajes dojam oprezne kompetencije i ne zelim Upravi sugerirati nekog tko bi odmah po dolasku dobil 3x vecu placu od mene ! 
<BotaniCar|2> I smartfoun ! :) 
<rut> hahaha
<BotaniCar|2> nedajBog auto :)
<rut> koji ti nemas 
<BotaniCar|2> ja imam NOKIAu X6 koju *ne dam* zamijeniti :) Dovoljno je smart, a smije mi actualy pasti na beton (isprobano)
<rut> ok . ja alcatel OT918
<rut> eto bolji si 
<BotaniCar|2> *win*
<rut> laptop ?
<BotaniCar|2> I to sam odbio :) Nemam u ugovoru definirane tarife za dezurstvo, pa se ne smatram obaveznim ni nositi 10kg firmine opreme :)
<rut> imas svoj ?
<BotaniCar|2> NE !!
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ce mi PC koji ce me slijediti ko losa karma ? :D
<rut> kakva je makina onda od desktopa ?
<BotaniCar|2> Nekakav i5 i memorije koliko je stalo :)
<BotaniCar|2> ionak se sve pametno vrti 'tam negdje' , ovo mi treba da pokoju virtualku zavrtim lokalno i bok
<rut> eto . taj desktop kosta vise nego moj laptopo + smartphone+moj desktop
<BotaniCar|2> Jakako da kosta, ali se i isplati
<BotaniCar|2> *otplati
<rut> i onda kak nebudes imal sjede
<BotaniCar|2> Hmm ? Ne vidim korelaciju :)
<rut> haha . pa zar je mora biti . :)
<rut> puno mislis . eto 
<rut> nemoj .. opuste se malo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kad sam se s mozgom rodil .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Kak da ga iskljucim, nesmijem jointati naposlu ! 
<BotaniCar|2> A i pije se sve manje :)
<rut> tebi bi trebalo negdje sklopku ugradit da te se malo ugasi . :) 
<BotaniCar|2> moze softverski prekidac ? jezim se od skalpela :)
<rut> joj . 
<rut> eto na . vidis kolko si kompliciran . sad bi ti soft. sklopku .. 
<rut> kaj fali dobrom starom salteru on/off
<BotaniCar|2> Samo pitam, nije uvijet :)
<BotaniCar|2> Fali ? Ne fali, ali implementacijska metoda me tjera da se sad odmah idem sakriti nekam :)
<rut> previse strucnih izraza ima u tvojim recenicama 
<rut> eto na . laptop ce mi zakuhat 
<Mmike> glupi read-only test: select balance from accounts where acc_id = $1
<Mmike> preko 10M accountova
<rut> http://postimage.org/image/ow0lzbvcp/
<Mmike> postgres = oko 40k transakcija u sekundi
<Mmike> mysql = oko 130k transakcija u sekundi
<rut> kak bi to letjelo na tvojem i5 .. ufff . strah me i pomislit 
<Mmike> (kad mu je iskljucen query cache, s upaljenim query cacheom radi oko 50ak)
<rut> cini se meni da je vrijeme za novi sloj termalne paste 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: dobro si me sjetil, i ja bi doma morao malo reda u kucistu napraviti :) Ionak je vrijeme da se diskovi napunjeni filmovima arhiviraju :D
<rut> a ja vidim da moram .. nije mi ga nikad tjerao vise od 73 stupnja kak god da sam ga mucio 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ja na svom i5 cheram windowse, linux iz kojeg tipkam je virtualka :) kad Libre jos nije 1na1 s MS ofizom :(
<rut> kolko se to cudo grije kad ga opteretis max ?
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam nikad gledao. Ventilator se zaspina nakon 10ak minuta, to je sve sto znam 
<BotaniCar|2> (stock cooler)
<jelly> bas sam se iznenadio, libreofis 4 mi je generirao dobar xlsx
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja i dalje imam problema s 'aktivnim' tablicama, i s prijelomom docx-ova. na drugu mi stranu ( libre > MSOfiz) sve izgleda kak treba. 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: na 35C je dok idla, s popaljenim kojekakvim softverom,i tjerajuci 2 virtualke koje ne rade puno. Nemam sad neki workload da ti kazem kaj se desava kad pizdim s CPU usageom 
<rut> idem ja pastu mazat pa da vidimo razlike .. ne kuha mi se proc vise od 5h sa chromiumom
<ivoks> petak, dan za metak
<ivoks> svi se sjete sve raditi u zadnji cas
<BotaniCar|2> Daleko mi je drazi p'tak od ponedjeljka .) 
<hbogner> super, moram iostat na poslu duze
<hbogner> cekam da frajer donese disk s podatcima
<SilverSpace> heja hej
<BotaniCar|2> fukas kaj 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: mrzim nedjelju zbog ponedjeljka :)
<BotaniCar|2> Shvatio bih te ozbiljno, kad ne bi znao da dangubis i tjednom i vikendom :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Si prizdravil da pijemo pivo ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: a kaj se drugo zimi rado nego fuka
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: a vidim da nisi ni ozenjen :)
<SilverSpace> ni brige ni pameti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> OKOK; nemoras me odmah vrijedjati,znam da se vidi da sam bezbrizan skoro k'o rut :)
<obruT> i ja bi fuko da nisam ozenjen
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: mislio sam na sebe
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: samo me sad tjesi :( 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj te drzi na lancu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: pivo cemo kad malo zagrije ovo vani vise nije normalno
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ajebate, pa necemo na klupi u parku piti .. iako , nije ni to lose :)
<SilverSpace> nema se vise para za birtiju
<jelly> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/publications/linux-foundation/2013-linux-jobs-report
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: neda mi se po ovome van a ne mogu ni na bike 
<BotaniCar|2> Ako imam za ratu kredita, imam i za pivo ! :) No,ok, nije proljece daleko :)
<jelly> "90% of managers say it's difficult to find linux pros" "9% increase in salaries" # u prijevodu, ne zelimo placati profesionalce onoliko koliko vrijede, a za onu mizeriju koju nudimo ih je tesko naci
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, jednako to citam ..
<rut> dev.cpu.0.temperature: 61.0C
<rut> dev.cpu.1.temperature: 62.0C
<rut> razlike .. 12 stupnjeva 
<rut> artic silver5 
<rut> isti uvjeti
<jelly> frisko nasaftan?
<rut> da
<rut> sad .. cca 5min
<rut> prije
<jelly> moram to vec 2-3 mjeseca na grafulji napravit, nikak mi se ne da skidati limariju s nje
<SilverSpace> kaj ovo nije zabranjeno na youtube http://is.gd/fuMM5s
<rut> al bilo je i prasine na hladnjaku pa je i to j* protok zraka
<jelly> SilverSpace: heh, moram se ulogirat da bi gledao sise?
<BotaniCar|2> Ehda, koliki je rok trajanja termalne paste, i kaj se pokvari u njoj kad istekne ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: vjerojatno tubica nije 100% zatvorena pa se susi?
<BotaniCar|2> nevezano: multi-arcade-machine-emulator: http://mamedev.org/
<jelly> blink
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: to je jedino kaj i meni pada na pamet, no nisam kemicar
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: mame postoji vec 15 godina
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i nije ti palo na pamet linkati mi to prije ?! :)
<jelly> nije... po principu valjda svi znaju :-)
<BotaniCar|2> :D
 * weshmashian je nedavno krenuo igrati Zeldu na jednom od *nes emulatora
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: isto kao i VICE ili UAE
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: kaj nesto emulira nesscafe ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nesscafe emulira pravu kavu, prije :)
 * BotaniCar|2 gugla ko mutaF
<jelly> VICE = c64 emu, UAE = Amiga
<BotaniCar|2> kul :)
<BotaniCar|2> nda, zakaj u virtualboxu ne mogu emuliratii Amigu? Fail je to, fail :)
 * jelly vec vidi kak BotaniCar|2 kupuje joysticke, gumbe i drvo za svoju mame arcade skatulju
<SilverSpace> eto na nema oporavka do 2014 pa ce onda reci nema oporavka do 2015 itd
<BotaniCar|2> jelly dobro vidi :)
<jelly> http://www.mameroom.com/home.asp
<BotaniCar|2> ovaj detalj s drvetom je .. k'o prst u oko :)
<BotaniCar|2> *gasp*
<BotaniCar|2> madafakin win ! 
<jelly> i onaj vrag za zetone ubacivat
<jelly> *pling* 1P START *pling* 2P START
 * BotaniCar|2 vec vidi probleme u objasnjavanju supruzi da joj i fliper i arkadna masina trebaju u stanu
<jelly> da, treba ti kuca i podrum pristojne velicine za takav hobi
<BotaniCar|2> i prikladna placa  :) 
<SilverSpace> jao fliper kaj bi ja jednoga doma
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ak ga slazes sam, ne treba ti prevelika placa... stari monitor, letvice pilis sam, farbas sam, i jos http://www.mameroom.com/Products_ClassicController.asp
<jelly> i udri Final Fight ili kaj vec
 * BotaniCar|2 jos uvijek opcinjen linkom .. odem doma
<BotaniCar|2> hev a gud viknd,pipl
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio BotaniCar|2
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> ZIVIJOO
<mat__> Dobar dan svima. Želio bih na svom laptopu instalirati Ubuntu. Posto se do sada nisam nikada susreo s tim OS - om (do sada samo Windows verzije), pa imam par pitanja. Dal netko ima vremena da mi pomogne?
<Mmike> oso mat :)
<jelly> kad smo djubrad i sutimo
<ivoks> mozda je slucajno zatvorio web browser
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z8E1WvXRcuQ#!
<datase> ivoks: Title: Jerry Ropero featuring Miss Ingrid "Pipl mast trast as" (Croatia raiving in Eu mix), Views: 30485, Rating: 95.39568%
<rut> bas ste neki ... a kao ovo je ubuntu-hr support channel 
<rut> al sad lakse dise .. http://postimage.org/image/5xok0vw97/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je monitor za tebe http://is.gd/U0SxHa
<SilverSpace> kakvi božji suport 
<SilverSpace> kaj si ljudi zamisljaju
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako se ljudi lose voze po snijegu
<Mmike> koji kufer opce idu na cestu ako se misle voziti 3 i pol na sat
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-23
<dodobas> Mmike: jucer isao s mackom veterinaru... tri nesrece vidio
<dodobas> 1. lagani udarac u straznji kraj
<dodobas> 2. kod doma sportova, lik skrece iz zagorske, i proklize preko nosa, frontalni u suprotnom smjeru, no taj auto je bar stajao
<dodobas> 3. debos u bmweju.. malo se zabavljao.. no uhvatio malo asfalta pa ga bacilo direkt u rasvjetni stup, totalka... 100m ispred mene, sva sreca pa je bio sam u autu
<vileni> glavno da gomila ljudi ignorira potrebu za zimskim gumama
<SilverSpace> kakve gume :)
<SilverSpace> Pirelli
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> 'meni ne trebaju zimske gume'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da 
<SilverSpace> kaj ce tebi zimske gume kad ne vozis
<SilverSpace> jes vidio ovo Mmike: ovo je monitor za tebe http://is.gd/U0SxHa
<dodobas> sto je taj 4screen split... opet neko smece za windowse 
 * Mmike just got an intruder
<Mmike> i to sa IP adrese iz SADa :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nemam pojma kak to radi 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/kralj-pornica-izvan-zivotne-opasnosti-lijecnici-mu-rekli-da-se-ponovno-moze-seksati-/664036.aspx
<Mmike> super, bit ce posla i dalje :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesma, sinoc
<Mmike> malo mi to pre siroko, mislim :)
<Mmike> iako birjem da bih se navikao
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jeste vidjeli koliko snijega u Japanu 
<SilverSpace> svaki dan palo pola metra i dostiglo 5m
<SilverSpace> ova f1 je fakat smijesna opet se govori samo o gumama 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, daj url neki
<Mmike> (za snijeg, ne za gume)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledao na telki 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nesto ovakvo http://www.24sata.info/vijesti/svijet/85595-Japan-Napadalo-metra-snijega-snjeznom-nevremenu-mrtvih.html
<ivoks> ttp://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/11/09406acf73ba924746a41d3d846609f5.jpg
<ivoks> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/11/09406acf73ba924746a41d3d846609f5.jpg
<SilverSpace> foto montaza
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> nego je cesa usjecena :)
<ivoks> cesta
<ivoks> zna u japanu pasti snijega ohoho
<ivoks> pa to je planinska zemlja
<ivoks> http://regex.info/i/nigata-snow.jpg
<SilverSpace> malo mi je ono da dopustaju ljudima tuda hodati :)
<ivoks> to je ubetonirani led
<ivoks> ne ide to nikamo
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Ku0d2s
<SilverSpace> hm mozda i nije 
<SilverSpace> http://img.xcitefun.net/users/2011/03/234650,xcitefun-snow.jpg
<ivoks> eto...
<ivoks> vele znanstvenici da je prije 400.000 godina temperatura na zemlji u prosjeku bila visa za 1,5 stupanj nego li je danas
<ivoks> tada se topio sibir
<SilverSpace> i to bez auta i drugih zagadivaca 
<ivoks> pustinja gobi ce tada dobiti travu
<jelly-home> a sredozemno more ce bit lokvica / pustara? :-)
<SilverSpace> a hrvati nece postojati 
<ivoks> jebiga
<ivoks> nista nije vjecno
<SilverSpace> jep 
<Mmike> kad bi usb htio preko 20MB/sec
<Mmike> eh
<jelly-home> kad?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti si dobar ssd mi ima usb na sebi i nece preci 3MB/sec
<SilverSpace> kaj ako englezi odu iz unije dali ce engleskii prestati biti službeni jezik 
<jelly-home> a velsani i skoti i ono malo iraca?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-24
<dodobas> yelooo
<obruT> jel se kuzi tko u windoze ? :)
<jelly-home> eh
<t_dk> pozz
<jelly-home> ohai
<budz0r> obruT: kompa kaj te muci?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-17
<SweetMuffin> Ja nemrem dva ponedjeljka ya redom skrpat a da nisam s malim kod doktora ...
<SweetMuffin> jutrofski
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> a sad, neka bitka otpocne
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmzMpHQ4kAk # ya sve divne dyempere hvala tebi bako, al' ja samo zelim one s vu-teng znakom ! 
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Blind Business ft. Ajs Nigrutin - Wu Tang Batice, Views: 19876, Rating: 98.48102%
<SweetMuffin> mrzim EN layout
<Mmike> jedini koji ima smisla
<SweetMuffin> ti si rob navike, smisao je kontekstualna stvar, siguran sam da nekom HR lektoru ni najmanje ne odgovara
<SweetMuffin> Jedine stvari koja mi na HR layoutu fali je backtic i pajp
<SweetMuffin> *fale
<SweetMuffin> *su
<SweetMuffin> ok, ja sam dosta tipkao 
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65wfAMfcAuw&list=PL8CEFA690001D90D0 # aww
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Nered i Stoka - Spremni Za Rat 1999 (Ceo Album + Tekstovi) HQ, Views: 10713, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> danas mi je prvi dan kao manager :]
<ivoks> jos moram neke inzenjerske projekte zavrsiti, ali to je to... :)
<ivoks> sad cu programirati samo iz zajebancije
<ivoks> kao i prije 2007. :D
<ivoks> odnosno, prije 2003. :)
<SweetMuffin> :) Kaj si si skuhal, sad bush jel :) 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> "Iako brojni građani zamjeraju vlasti i birokraciji što previše vremena provodi na godišnjem, svima nam je bolje dok ne rade."
<ivoks> Problem je nastao jer je račun sadržavao matični broj obrta umjesto OIB-a, iako su oba broja jednistvena, a sva davanja su uredno podmirena. Je li to zaista problem vrijedan gotovo 10.000 eura u državi koja u zahtjevu za osobnu iskaznicu građane traži OIB i JMBG iako je prvi trebao zamijeniti drugi još 2009. godine? Zanimljivo je u svemu da se Ministarstvo financija u obrazloženju poziva na članak 15 st 3 zakona koji je prestao vrijediti 30. 6
<ivoks> Hrvatska ima više od 240 parafiskalnih nameta. Neki od njih su naknada za vještačenje za naknadu nacionalizirane imovine,
<ivoks> naknada za vjestacenje za naknadu
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDD
<ivoks> Samo građevinske dozvole čekaju se prosječno 317 dana. Usporedbe radi, rafinerija u Rijeci sagrađena je 1883. godine u kraćem razdoblju od današnjeg čekanja dokumentacije, a tada je to bila najveća rafinerija u Europi.
<SweetMuffin> To je sve zato kaj nemamo smrtnu kaznu 
<ivoks> jebena austrougarska je bila bolja od ovih sockomunjara
<ivoks> nesposobnih
<ivoks> treba im streljat sve
<SweetMuffin> to je to, da drzava prolije malo vlastite "nobl" krvi, da vidis reda i smanjene pomame za drzavnim foteljama
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/10-razloga-da-se-ne-bavite-biznisom-u-hrvatskoj/1165696/
<ivoks> A ako se kojim slučajem zapitate zašto Hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje u svom vlasništvu ima livade, evo odgovora: livada je, naime, bila sredstvo osiguranja povrata dugoročnog kredita za poticanje zapošljavanja jednom stočaru koji kredit nije vratio pa se HZZ od njega morao naplatiti ovrhom nad poljoprivrednim zemljištem.
<ivoks> STOKO!!!!!!!!!!!
<SweetMuffin> Ovo zadnje kaj si pejstao mi jos ima najvise smisla, bar su jednom pokusali nekom pomoci da pocne :) Je da su mu djedovinu zapljenili kad je propao, ali su probali :) 
<markosejic> D jutro
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<Mmike> a ste vidli majmuna jovanovica jucer?
<Mmike> 'kaj bi se ja v kociji trebal vozit'
<ivoks> kreten
<ivoks> kakav kreten
<Mmike> nebi, majmune, al kaj se moras u audiju kvataro vozit?
<Mmike> sto fali passatu/.
<ivoks> i sad nek mi netko kaze da nisu kreteni
<Mmike> ili skodi octaviji?
<Mmike> ono, sto fali tom fakin autu?
<ivoks> ja se vozim u fordu mondeu starom 9 godine, a zaradjujem vise od njega
<ivoks> mutavac kretenski
<markosejic> ma ne moraju kupovati uopce nove aute
<ivoks> streljat
<Mmike> i jos kaze 'ja to ne odredjujem'
<Mmike> pa picka ti materina, odredi! dodji, reci 'ljudi, koji vam je isusov kurac, jebali vas audiji!'
<markosejic> da bas Audi je jedan od skupljih
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> idem detu pisacu nosit na pregled
<Mmike> i idem u ured
<Mmike> furam jaja sa sobom da mogu gadjat ove uzase u vladi ako naletim na kojeg
<ivoks> mi ni ne shvacamo koliko stete ovi rade
<ivoks> ovi su nemjerljivo gori od HDZ-a
<ivoks> hdz krade, da
<ivoks> ali barem ti ostave prostora
<markosejic> ma sve je to ista bagra
<ivoks> ovi ne kuze osnovne principe kapitalizma
<ivoks> i doveli su nas u dvije-tri godine do takvog sustava da se mozemo samo urusiti
<ivoks> opet drustvo ovisi o drzavi
<ivoks> umjesto da drzava bude okvir za drustvo, ovi su napravili da je drustvo sluga drzavi
<markosejic> Kako kaze jedna poslovica
<markosejic> vlast bi se trebala bojati naroda ne narod vlasti
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> mislim, ljudi nisu ni svjesni
<ivoks> mi smo bili veca demokracija krajem '90ih nego sto smo sad
<markosejic> nisu uopce svjesni
<ivoks> pa pogledaj prosvjed oko radia 101
<ivoks> hej
<ivoks> 100.000 ljudi je doslo na trg zbog radia 101
<ivoks> a sada ih se skupi 15 zbog fizickog i psihickog maltretiranja od strane vlasti
<SweetMuffin> Ma joj , apropo audia, kad smo za shefa birali sluzbeni auto .. znali smo koliko para imamo i trazilii ponude "jacih" ponudjaca, iz audija nam posalju ponudu kepanu na onoliko para kje smo rekli, i popis preporucene dodatne opreme .. kad smo vidjeti da je vozacev naslonjac za ruku dodatna oprema, kupili smo mu toyotin hibrid, nikad pozalili 
<ivoks> tudjman je bio gospodin za svu ovu bagru
<ivoks> s njim se moglo polemizirati
<ivoks> mogao si mu se suprostaviti
<ivoks> ovi, ovi ce uskoro opet poceti slati ljude na goli otok
<ivoks> sta, nemas oib na racunu? GOLI OTOK!
<SweetMuffin> I, kaj se Jovanovica tice, ja ne vidim rupu u dosadasnjoj logici - vozio se u posudjenom vozilu mupa .. I ? Ono, kam on mora ici, nije da mora prodavati uslugu koju nudi od vrata do vrata 
<drj_cro> ivoks: vidim opet te birokracija bacila u crveno :)
<SweetMuffin> Da sam ja vlasnik obrta kao on, konstantno bi imao povisen kapilarni tlak i crvene oc :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: vidim kako godine idu, nemam djece, nemam zenu
<ivoks> drj_cro: radim ko vol da stvorim nesto, zrtvujem se
<ivoks> drj_cro: i onda, ne da mi netko ukrade nesto, nego nesposobni kreteni sve uniste 
<SweetMuffin> cuj ovo, daj nam malo trljaj sol o ranu :) "Imam para, sam ih trosim" :) ivoks zakaj podbadas ?! :) 
<ivoks> drj_cro: ne zato sto zele, vec zato kaj su kreteni nesposobni
<drj_cro> moramo ivoksu zenu nac da nema vremena razbijat glavu sa necim sto nemre promjenit :)
<drj_cro> enivej, bas pingo frenda koji je prije 2g otvorio firmu u UK, bas da vidim te razlike 
<drj_cro> pa ako je stvarno manje troskova/birokracije gasim insta obrt ovdje
<ivoks> nije stvar u troskovima
<ivoks> kao sto ni placa nije najbitniji faktor gdje ces raditi
<ivoks> u UK-u te nece prcat, nego ce suradjivati s tobom da se greske isprave
<drj_cro> kako nije? na 30k dobiti drzava uzme 25k?
<ivoks> u UK-u te drzava nece drzati u konstantnom prekrsaju, kako bi te mogla ucijenjivati
<ivoks> za to se u UK-u dijele otkazi birokraciji
<ivoks> birokracija je tamo u sluzbi posla i prosperiteta
<ivoks> kod nas je birokracija u sluzbi policije i suda
<ivoks> i tajne policije :)
<ravilov> jel ima jos netko da se cudi sto ljudi masovno odlaze iz drzave?
<SweetMuffin> ja, cudim se da ( ipak je u postotku puno informaticara) ne rade od doma, za svoje firme prijavljene na neko fino mjesto bez poreza. 
<ravilov> stvar je principa
<SweetMuffin> Istina. Ja sam rekao da se ne dam iz doma istjerati, pa valjda iiz inata tako to gledam
<ravilov> a onda trpi
<ravilov> ja nemam neke pretjerane patriotske pobude
<SweetMuffin> Neka, stari moj, dodje mica na kolica. Doci ce i oni pred zid, a ja cu biti s druge strane cijevi. 
<ravilov> sumnjam
<ravilov> sretno
<SweetMuffin> Neka
<SweetMuffin> imam backup AS2 poruka velik 90G , ne daju mi da poruke starije od pola godine bar kompresiram. Sad si mislim da to ipak napravim, i da alate koje bi  "oni" mogli  koristiti da pristupe starim porukama preslozim tak da sami u pozadini izvlace fajlove iz arhive. 
<SweetMuffin> Ako te ne uhvate, nije grijeh, ne ? 
<ravilov> Bog zna
<jaizza> ono kad imaš problem i nemreš ga locirat
 * jaizza lagano Å¡izi
<jaizza> muffunčiću kaj si opet doma?
<ravilov> jaizza, uposli psihijatra
<ravilov> ili placenog ubojicu
<ravilov> sto god je primjerenije
<jaizza> ravilov: ne znam kak bi mi plaćeni ubojica pomogao sa serverom
<SweetMuffin> jaizza: negokak, mali je opet otvorio tjedan temperaturom , a baka-servis je raspoloziv tek od sutra ..
<SweetMuffin> jaizza: zamijeni server, problem solved :)
<ravilov> jaizza, pa zato rekoh, sto god je prikladnije
<ravilov> postoje i druge opcije, ovisno o potrebama
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ8V-FktUNk
<datase> ravilov: Title: Lenny Kravitz - Mr. Cab Driver, Views: 831305, Rating: 98.599414%
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ9_6W6bVoQ something completely different
<datase> jelly: Title: Carl Orff - Gassenhauer, Views: 625560, Rating: 98.994132%
<jelly> kak u awku zaokruziti broj prema gore, zbrajam zauzece diska i imam prave velicine datoteka a htio bi blokove od 8192B
<SilverSpace> jutro
<pkiller> CTCP_: daj u /msg podatke :)
<pkiller> jutro SilverSpace 
<ravilov> jelly, glupav nacin ali radi: print int(x) + (x == int(x) ? 0 : 1);
<jelly> ravilov: er, ali imam intove i hocem ih zaokruziti na svakih 8192
<jelly> znaci ak je $4 == 1 ili $4 == 8191 ili $4 == 8192, treba ga zaokruziti na 8192; ak je 0 ostaje 0, ak je 8193 zaokruziti na 12288 
<jelly> pardon, na 16384
<ravilov> ih, pa skombiniraj :p
<ravilov> awk 'BEGIN{block=8192}{print int($1 / block) * block + ($1 % block > 0 ? block : 0);}'
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> 4866 zaokr 8192
<jelly> 8192 zaokr 8192
<jelly>  \o/
<ravilov> you're welcome
<jelly> Total expunged apparent size: 5000193015, disk size: 5308719104 
<ravilov> sad jos napravi da nije fiksno 8k nego da cita iz superblocka :p
<jelly> to je lako
<jelly> dumpe2fs -h /dev/md0p2 2>&-|awk -F': +' '/Block size:/{print $2}' 
<jelly> ionako sam fulao, blok je 4096
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> eto ne bi znao da nije mene
<jaizza> nakon generaliziranih tvrdnji tipa "SVE je ....", došli smo do ipak malo suženog prostora djelovanja
<jaizza> čini se da sam uspjela locirati problem
<jelly> jaizza: ništa ne radi!!!
<jelly> do jučer je sve radilo a ništa nismo mijenjali!!!
<ravilov> jelly, sad napravi da radi za bilo koji fs
<jaizza> jelly: baš tak
<jelly> ravilov: teško
<ravilov> jaizza, KORISNICI SU KRIVI!
<jelly> pa, u 90% slučajeva jesu
<jelly> eh, kak je počelo očistit će samo 3GB po filesystemu
<ravilov> skoro pa nis
<jelly> ak se uvjerim da radi kak spada, idući put agresivnije
<ravilov> ni 1 DVD
<jelly> 3 od 150 i je skoro pa niš
<ravilov> eh, pa koja korist od praznog diska? mora nesto bit
<ravilov> za drugi put: SQL DELETE, ali bez uvjeta
<jelly> da, to ima i doveadm
<jelly> doslovno čistim Smeće (naime, foldere Smeće svakom korisniku u sandučiću koji se iz nekog razloga nisu praznili)
<jelly> prvi prolaz je bio konzervativno brisanje svega što je starije od 30 dana, drugi put ću isprazniti tuto-kompleto
<ravilov> pa ni nama se ne prazne, osim kad ih sami ispraznimo
<jelly> ... osim korisnicima koji su to isključili na webmejlu
<ravilov> ali imamo i quotu nekakvu, pa ako ne ispraznis imas problem
<jelly> pa, zato i praznim
<jelly> manje posla za korisničku
<ravilov> kod nas nema toga
<ravilov> ako ne ispraznis sam i imas problem, glup si
<ravilov> onda mozes zvat helpdesk koji ce ti prvo rec da si glup
<ravilov> ne bas tim rijecima ali ono
<ravilov> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/02/17/0231007.63.jpg
<jelly> no dobro, sad znam kak ću čistiti Spam foldere starije od mjesec dana ko što gmail ima
<SweetMuffin> jelly: zakaj bi cistio, to sluzi za pumpanje statistika kojima pravdas kupnju jos hardvera. Moar spam !
<jelly> SweetMuffin: zato sto je san storage malo skuplji nego sto mislis :-)
<ravilov> "korisnici se zale da vise ne dobivaju dnevni spam, FIXIT!"
<jelly> isto stoji za studente u korisnickoj
<jelly> ravilov: happened exactly never
<SweetMuffin> Ih, ja sam mislio da $mama-firma nekad donira svoj stari hardver, ako je vec budzet ITa jedva dovoljan za place i hostese 
<CTCP_> bar hard od 2 TB nije bagatela, nekih 500 kn...
<jelly> SweetMuffin: stari hardver se nigdje ne koristi, kad nema support 
<SweetMuffin> CTCP_: brijem da im centrala kupuje na vagone toga, samo se ne mogu dogovorit da isporuce 20 kila diskova u RH :) 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: kaj vam je life cycle hardvera 'till it stops' ? :) 
<ravilov> da, jer i firme za svoje korporativne servere isto kupuju diskove u linksu ili hgspotu
<ravilov> :rolleyes:
<jelly> CTCP_: na jednom tom od 500kn mozes drzati 10-100 aktivnih korisnika, 100 ako imas srece
<SweetMuffin> to sam pokrio u onom kaj sam napisao CTCP_u :) 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pa da, ti trebas mjeriti diskove na kile, ne na *bajte ! 
<ravilov> CTCP_, firme server slazu profesionalno, a ne ko ti
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> BIZNIS 101
<jelly> CTCP_: to djubre nema iopsa i ima grozno spori odziv, neupotrebljivo za mejl, za baze, za sve osim desktopa doma
<SweetMuffin> CTCP_: pitaj mene, zavrtio sam mail server za 3 domene na hecnerovom iznajmljenom serveru, nutra ( cak i ne najgori) diskovi "za 500kn" :) Rastopili su se :) Mijenjali su mi u jednom trenutku po disk iz polja svakih 10 dana.. 
<SweetMuffin> nda, i sporo
<ravilov> ma CTCP zivi u svom dreamworldu :)
<SweetMuffin> zlocesti,zlocesti ravilov :)
<ravilov> sta, pa to smo jucer vec apsolvirali
<jelly> covjek nema iskustva sa vecim sustavom, to nije razlog za sprdnju
<ravilov> jelly, neiskustvo nije razlog, ali lagana doza bahacenja jest
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ali .. inicijacija .. zrtvovanje ..
<ravilov> nije sramota ne znati, sramota je stalno se pravit pametan
<jelly> whatever
<ravilov> ha, lako tako
<SweetMuffin> Nego, hetzner :) Pre smijesni su :) Mozete dobiti besplatnu zamjenu diska koji je pokvaren, rabljenim diskom s ne vise od ne-sjecam-se-koliko radnih sati. Ali, ako platite ...
<jelly> ja cu ga rado spotat na dogecoinima, al na manjku znanja o necemu sto se bolje skalira?  Ne
<SweetMuffin> ...40€ , mozete dobiti *takodjer rabljen* disk s garantirano manje  radnih sati
<SweetMuffin> Ne postoji opcija da dobi'sh novi disk
<ravilov> jelly, no problem, ja cu ga spotat na drugim stvarima, na kraju mozda nesto i nauci (ako nista drugo da nije najpametniji)
<hbogner> e da ja pitam nesto glupo, ako imam bash skriptu sa hrpom naredbi jedna za drugom koja idu, i ako izmedju njih ubvacim rsync koji gotov rezultat salje na server i iza rsync  naredbe stavim & i posljem ga u background, on salje samo tu liniju u pozadinu a nastavlja sljedecu normalno?
<jelly> SweetMuffin: pa dobro, potrosis im ove krame i nakon 20 diskova dobis noviji? :-)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: skoro si u komad pogodio :D
<hbogner> to pitam jer sam sinoc tako slozio i nesto se posemerilo i dobio glupe rezultate
<ravilov> hbogner, da
<ravilov> ako hoces vise naredbi u bg, koristis ( )
<hbogner> danas se ponovno igram s tim i za sad radi normalno
<jelly> ako u skripti trosis & na kraju reda radi stavi wait
<hbogner> ok, to sam nasao: (comand1 ;  command2) &
<hbogner> jelly, zasto wait?
<ravilov> moras se nekako pobrinuti za child procese
<ravilov> ili pricekaj ili detachaj ili nesto
<ravilov> nohup ili slicno
<jelly> hbogner: da sve zavrsi kad i job zavrsi
<jelly> tj. obrnuto, da skripta saceka da sve zavrsi, umjesto da ti rsync dobije HUP signal bezveze kad mu umre session leader
<ravilov> hbogner, kakav si ti to, radio bi djecu i onda bi ih samo ostavio :p
<hbogner> ahaa, znaci stavim wait iza rsync, da skripta ceka da on zavrsi prije nego se ugasi, a tj wait nece sprijeciti da skripta predje na sljedeci korak
<hbogner> do sad mi je sve bilo jedno za drugim, ali sad pokusavam ubrzati proces slanjem u pozadinu stvari koje se mogu simultano raditi
<SweetMuffin> meni je bezveze da ceka, ako iduci korak skripte ne rosta po istom mjestu koje rsyncas
<hbogner> poanta je da jedan dio zavrsi i ide na sljedeci, a ja zelim da se u medjuvremenu taj gotovi dio slaje na server dok se drugi dio obradjuje
<hbogner> i tako x djelova
<SweetMuffin> kak znamo da je neki dio gotov ? primjeni ovo iznad, samo nadji nacin da ti trigger bude to po cemu znas da je dio N gotov
<hbogner> do sad je bilo prvo sve obrada, pa onda rsync, a sad dio1+rsync, dio2+rsync, dio3+rsync...
<SweetMuffin> 'el dulje traje obrada ili rsync, btw ? 
<ravilov> hbogner, ne, krivo...
<ravilov> jao
<ravilov> wait stavis NA KRAJ SVEGA
<ravilov> razmisli malo
<ravilov> wait radi to sto mu ime kaze - CEKA
<ravilov> malo treba procitati bash manual ;) postoje tu i subprocesi i coprocesi i svasta lijepoga...
<hbogner> ravilov, ok, to mi zvuci normalnije :D
<ravilov> wait odmah iza ( blah )& ti je isto ko da ga i nisi stavio u pozadinu
<hbogner> zako mi je i zvucalo, zato sam i pitao ono gore
<jelly> stavis wait na samom kraju
<jelly> al ni to nije dovoljno ako ^Cas skriptu
<ravilov> jelly, uz malo srece mozda i je, mislim da bash ima neke defaulte da propagira signal na child procese
<hbogner> ok, sad je proslo bez wait, ali stavljam wait na kraj
<ravilov> naravno da je proslo, neces ni znat da imas problem, samo bi se mogao kasnije pitat zasto toliko rsyncova visi u pozadini
<ravilov> jos gore, rsync zombie procesi
<hbogner> ok, hvala za savjete, vidio sam wait ali nisam ga ubacio, sad jesam
<hbogner> bio sam ljen testirati i eksperimentirati jer je radilo :D
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> najpametnije se uvijek pouzdat u srecu :p
<hbogner> ne ne, radilo je bez slanja u pozadinu, to sam nocas krenuo testirati, jer tako skratim proces za sat vremena
<hbogner> nocas krenuo testirati pa nije bas proslo kako treba iz cron-a
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> ajde onda, sad znas zasto :)
<SweetMuffin> ono kad mi se promijeni verzija apacheta , pa alarm koji je imao exclude na staru verziju posalje 10000 poruke preko noci .. 
<hbogner> da da, hvala :)
<ravilov> to objasnjava 90GB maila
<SweetMuffin> nene, 90G as2 poruka je kroz godine rada izgenerirao jedan drugi softver :)
<SweetMuffin> Postalo je nespretno za baratanje :) A tak' i se fino dalo kompresirato, sve je cisti txt
<SweetMuffin> *bi
<SweetMuffin> vec bi to napravio, ali ako jednom u buducnosti pocnu rostati po tome, ubit' ce mi CPU ako cu se igrati s kompresiranim podacima.
<SweetMuffin> A da im podignem jednu instancu za biznis intelidzens .. radje kupim jos diska za ovo :) 
<ravilov> BI bi treblao preimenovat u LOBI
<SweetMuffin> Dala bi se neka knjizica napisati , tipa "how to lobi through BI for dummies"
<jaizza> uspjela sam se iskrast pojest nešto
<ravilov> sad kad se netko zapita zasto odjednom bazdi po cevapima i luku
<SilverSpace> napisali ste citavu knjigu :)
<SweetMuffin> Je, pa nemre ici van podrigivati
<ravilov> SilverSpace, upravo cekamo odobrenje autorskih prava za film i seriju
<SilverSpace> joj pere me ovo vrijeme 
<SweetMuffin> Ovi kaj pisu dokumentaciju za *wallete ovih koina su genijalci :) Napisu ti kak da napravis bekap,ali ne i restore :) 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: ako si jutro poceo s rakijom, tesko sjeda na kisni dan i giht :)
<SweetMuffin> jaizza: kaj si jela ? Kaj da kuham , sad ce mi se dete zbudit ! :) 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: no da kaj se razumijes u tu umjetnost :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: kaj si opet doma 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: jesam, mali .. 
<SilverSpace> jebemu oca koji ga rodio pa kaj mu je pak sad :)
<SweetMuffin> sad se bu nagutal **** iz nosa, pa ne bu gladan cijeli tjedan, zgubi mi po pol kile kilu, onda drugi (zdrav) tjedan hasa k'o i ja :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ja isto krivim roditelja ! Bil sam bolezljiv k'o i on .. bolje bi mu bilo da je sav na mater
<SilverSpace> vrtic? pokupi svu bolestinu 
<SweetMuffin> mali u vrticu, zena dela u bolnici, ja se vozim busom kojim idu ljudi za 3 bolnice .. mogel mu je i netko od nas donijeti "poklon" s posla
<SweetMuffin> A bu proslo, s 35 bu se valjda odselil pa bu si zeni bolestan :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nema se tu kaj puno razumjet
<SilverSpace> kad gledam vas okolo kolko problema moja sestr je prosla 5+ 
<SweetMuffin> To je lepo
<ravilov> to si vec rekao :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> tvoja sestra je opcenito jako sretna it seems
<SweetMuffin> ravilov: sestra mu je najsretnija s bratom :)
<ravilov> ima najboljeg brata na svijetu, jelda?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: eh sad ce njeni problemi skola na jesen a ovaj tvrdoglav ko vrag reko danas teti u vrtivu na ni u ludili nece ucutu recitaciju
<ravilov> budemo vidjeli tko bude jaci
<SilverSpace> jos je daleko do jeseni mozda ga sve to prode sad je u fazi ja to znam i necu 
<SilverSpace> sad svako jutro muka za vrtic 
<SilverSpace> necu u vrtic dosadno mi tam 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: nema veze , ako mu doma pokazujete i usvaja nove stvari, mozda mu je program u vrticu fakat prespor. Na zalost ce se nauciti da sistem nije prilagodjen njemu.
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: juhu
<SweetMuffin> Je**nje U Hladnom aUtu !!
<SweetMuffin> prostak nijedan
<ravilov> u vrticu sigurno nema ipad
<ravilov> iako, tko zna
<SweetMuffin> u vrticu sigurno nema visoko angazirane tete ( sudec po vrticu u koji moj malac ide ) :(
<SilverSpace> ravilov: samo pola sata dnevo je na iPadu 
<ravilov> pih, pa za to si bas mogao bolje uzet android
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> ponekad pola sata navecer prije spavanja 
<jaizza> Jedenje U Hladnom aUtu?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: red se mora znat 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T20uGUaTop8 nsfw, talijanski trash 
<datase> jelly: Title: Giallo a Venezia M  Landi 1979, Views: 2324, Rating: 91.111106%
<jaizza> zakaj bih jela u hladnom autu=
<jaizza> ?
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: nisam to nikada radio u hladnom autu /cc jaizza 
<jelly> al navodno ima dobar soundscore
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ispravak: auto nije dugo ostao hladan ;)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nemam auto :)
<jaizza> ravilov: pa ak uđeš s vrućom juhom, zamagle se stakla odma'
<ravilov> jaizza, a i sic i krilo se ugriju ako prolijes
<MmikePoso> http://flappyparty.com/
<ravilov> neeeeeeeeeeee
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> da i da
<MmikePoso> ako sam ja izgubio 20 minuta sad
<MmikePoso> mozete i vi
<ravilov> djabe
<ravilov> nisam u stanju proc ni prvi stup
 * ravilov -u nije jasno kako takve ultradebilne stvari tako postanu mass craze
<ravilov> sto to nije u redu s ljudima?
<CTCP_> pitanjce: kad imas netbanking, jel mozes vidit KAD je neko UPLATIO lovu u drugoj banci?
<CTCP_> znaci, ne kad je lova sjela na tvoj racun vec bas kad je uplaceno
<ravilov> ne
<CTCP_> ok, tnx
<MmikePoso> ravilov: neznam
<MmikePoso> ja sam 3 prosao
<MmikePoso> ovi koji prodju 50 ili 60 varaju
<MmikePoso> eto kum moj veli 666
<MmikePoso> da onda je priznao da se igrao s websocketima i pitonom :)
<ravilov> 3 u 20 minuta
<ravilov> visokokvalitetno utroseno vrijeme :p
 * ravilov smatra da to nije vrijedno njegovog skriptnog vremena
<CTCP_> najgluplja igra u povijesti covjecanstva xD
<SilverSpace> kaj sad se svi igrate
<CTCP_> ja sam igro 60 sec
<SilverSpace> ja ni ne kuzim kak se igra
<SweetMuffin> Ja sam zakljucio da su wokovi dar s neba
<CTCP_> nemres postelat da prodje kroz stupove
<CTCP_> FUCK THAT
<MmikePoso> bot, sjecas se onog punjaca za mob tvoj koji je ostao ti u autu mi
<hbogner> jaoo MmikePoso, pa i ko da nezna s pricati
<hbogner> a ja neznam tipkati :D
<MmikePoso> moljem? :)
<hbogner> ma samo kazem da mnogo te voljem :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: kaj kuhas dobroga
<hbogner> ja bas sad gledam kak bi si kupio wok
<SweetMuffin> saftek od piceka, i zgance
<hbogner> imao neki prije bezvezni, al ni neznam gdje je to zavrsilo
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: oo super 
<MmikePoso> hbogner: nasa je ljubav uzajamna :)
<hbogner> MmikePoso, ;*
<ivoks> MILANOVIĆ O AUDIJIMA 'Auti su preskupi, ali ono što je već potpisano moramo poštivati'
<SilverSpace> tako je
<ivoks> pa sanader i vidosevic su za ovoga male bebe
<ivoks> ovi ti kazu 'uzeli smo vam novce, tko vas jebe'
<SilverSpace> vas dvojica dosta ljubakanja na kanalu :) ljubomoran sam 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a kaj se cudis ja sam to rekao na pocetku 
<SilverSpace> cim su ministri postavljeni 
<SilverSpace> http://www1.skysports.com/f1/news/29552/9164883/red-bull-have-signed-gamer-turned-racer-jann-mardenborough-and-he-will-race-in-gp3
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> iz igre na stazu
<ravilov> SVE ZA DRZAVU I NAROD! pa makar to znacilo nabavku skupih limuzina za vlastito lijeno dupe
<hbogner> evo vam jos jedna verzija http://www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21741/flappy-bird-game.html :D
<ivoks> "Neću odgovarati na vaša pitanja, dok taj auto ne vidim", kazao je ministar. 
<ivoks> 'dajte mi auto, pa cemo razgovarati'
<ravilov> fuj, flash
<jaizza> ravilov: jesmo završili temu jedenja u hladnom autu ili se ima još kaj za reći?
<ravilov> jaizza, kajaznam, nisam strucnjak
<jaizza> ravilov: u omanjoj sam gužvi danas
<jaizza> naime, malo smo uspjeli odgoditi problem
<jaizza> ali ako se ne rješi večeras, sutra možemo ključ u bravu staviti
<jelly> /o\
<ravilov> jaizza, onda smo zavrsili, odi gasi pozare
<jaizza> ravilov: ma ne ne, sad tek imam cajta
<jaizza> velim da je odgođeno za navečer
<ravilov> a to
<ravilov> pa ja nemam nista za dodati
<ravilov> raspravi temu s muffinom :p
<jaizza> ravilov: pa zbrisal je nekam
<jaizza> muffinčiću!!
<jaizza> ne reagira
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1549269_617255524990491_2027933788_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1897856_608441465876984_699457339_n.jpg
<ivoks> a mirka?
<ivoks> mirka_z: ne ide?
<mirka_z> :) ide ide
<SweetMuffin> lol na ovu drugu ivoks
<SilverSpace> yah
 * jelly kuca netsh interface ipv4 show interfaces
<jaizza> ljudovi ostajete mi dobro
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/uhicena-jer-nije-devet-godina-vratila-film-u-videoteku/728106.aspx
<SilverSpace> Milanović se pravda: Uzeli smo nižu klasu nego HDZ, nismo znali da toliko
<SilverSpace> smjesno 
<hbogner> ako netko voli modificirati maline evo jos jedne opcije: https://www.modmypi.com/adafruit-gps-breakout-board
<SilverSpace> http://learn.adafruit.com/gps-dog-collar
<SilverSpace> zaposlis psa za obilazak
<SilverSpace> me mogu vjerovati opet sjebem router po ko zna koji put
<DomaMuffin> Posto ruter, SilverSpace ? 
<DomaMuffin> trebam si ja nekaj ddwrt-abilno uzet' za ripiter
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :) 
<SilverSpace> jebga do neki dan sam imao jednog doma 
<SilverSpace> moram priznat nikada nisam ddwrt probao slozit od prvog dana openwrt 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno kaj openwrt ima bolju podrsku na netu 
<SilverSpace> kak ovo nekom moze biti ljepo majke ti http://www.jutarnji.hr/srpska-kraljica-silikona--malo-sam-pretjerala-s-operacijama--no-ne-namjeravam-se-zaustaviti-/1165768/
<SilverSpace> ovo ne bi ni Charlie Sheen dirao 
<SilverSpace> i kad je na najace pod gasom
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, eto se ispricao ministros
<CTCP_> "Uživam u operacijama jer ne volim ništa što je prirodno"
<ivoks> a sad ide promjena na linkedin
<CTCP_> bar ovaj walking dead ne gledam na 8x brzini kolko je glup
<CTCP_> 5min scene kak se lik valja po krevetu i place
<ivoks> Profile Strength
<ivoks> All-Star
<ivoks> o lol
<SilverSpace> CTCP_: lol za twd
<rut> dan
<rut> di ste fukeri 
<rut> i skatulje
<CTCP_> e da, zas ja imam ban
<CTCP_> koji vrag
<ivoks> jer mases pingvinom non-stop
<DomaMuffin> CTCP_: spamas s rikonektima, nis bitno
<rut> ajme ivoks
<ivoks> nije nimalo zabavno
<rut> pa sto sad opet 
<ivoks> cak stovise, naporno
<CTCP_> penguin je ontopic na ovom kanalu
<DomaMuffin> dje's rutino
<rut> evo s posla 
<ivoks> CTCP_: te fore se ne koriste vec 15 godina na IRCu
<CTCP_> cek, daje se odlucite
<CTCP_> jel pingvin
<CTCP_> rekonekt
<CTCP_> il RUDARENJE
<rut> ivoks jesi postao manager
<CTCP_> svaki dan je nes deseto
<DomaMuffin> CTCP_: kaj nije svako za sebe dost ? 
<DomaMuffin> just linux, dude
<rut> al stvarno fukeri .. pa to vam treba biti na ponos 
<rut> cak nije ni pravopisno ispravno
<ivoks> CTCP_: a i to rekonektanje isto... sto bi trebali, gledati kako ulazis i izlazis s kanala svakih 10 sekundi?
<ivoks> naravno da cemo te banat
<rut> CTCP to je u pravu 
<DomaMuffin> na kaj sad moram biti ponosan, jel trebam zastavu i koliko kosta ? 
<CTCP_> ivoks to je bilo jednom s rekonketom, i ne zbog mene vec zbog glupog servera
<rut> CTCP ruzno je vidjet 10x tebe nutra/van
<ivoks> CTCP_: pa ne velim da si ti kriv
<rut> eto po tom pitanju se slazes sa ivokom
<rut> *ivoksom
<ivoks> CTCP_: ali sta da mi sad radimo. gledamo i placemo jer nije on kriv
<CTCP_> pa ok, ne zalim se za taj ban
<CTCP_> to sve 5
<CTCP_> al imam stalni ban
<CTCP_> vidjaj
<DomaMuffin> Ma treba svima dat' @ - on-join
<ivoks> a ovaj zadnji si dobio jer stalno kenjas s tim pingvinom
<ivoks> ko da ti je 9 godina
<CTCP2> dje je sad ban
<ivoks> imao si ban 3 dana, ni vise ni manje
<rut> muffin
<CTCP2> hm
 * CTCP2 slaps CTCP2 around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> jel ivoks konacno manager ili nije .. nesto je zivcan kad kicka za nista .. ocito nista od managera
<CTCP2> eto, sretni
<DomaMuffin> jelly: se moze dpkg-bot slozit' da svakih 15 min izbaci na neki kanal random factoid ? I, ako znas, jel bi vlasniku bota bilo bed ? 
<CTCP2> zvuci kao jos jedan bot kandidat za ignore
<DomaMuffin> kaj te briga di cu ga ja sebi usmjeriti :) 
<rut> ctcp2 sto teme zezaju ?
<rut> *tebe
<jelly> DomaMuffin: vjerojatno moze, ali nemoj koristiti blootbota
<CTCP2> rut ne znam
<CTCP2> a bome ne znaju ni oni sami
<CTCP2> urota
<rut> CTCP2 :)
<rut> CTCP2 nedaj se ... 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: u stvari bi sebi redirektao na /q jos bolje .. for science
<jelly> DomaMuffin: to je hrpa starog perl koda kojeg niko ne voli; supybot ima relativno kompatibilan factoid plugin
<rut> tako je jelly
<jelly> DomaMuffin:  bas fakte od dpkga ili nesto sebi slazes?
<rut> muffin opet se filozofijama bavis .. radis nesto sto opce nema smisla ni potrebe
<Hrki> jelly: jel ovaj net-hr brise neaktivne mailove ?
<jelly> Hrki: ne bih znao
<DomaMuffin> Ma zajebavam se s pomislju da se pristekam na sve botove na #debian , i pocnem ih random queriat, i da se igram s podacima. Morat cu za svakog bota pitati ownera, pa kad te imam tu- pitam :)
<jelly> Hrki: mozes pretpostaviti da nakon 6 mjeseci skoro ni jedan free mail nece drzati free akaunt otvoren
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ne kuzim zasto #debian i sto bi bilo igranje s podacima?
<jelly> DomaMuffin: alzo, nisam vlasnik ni jednog, samo hostam neke
<DomaMuffin> jelly: debian kao proof-of-concept, ionak tamo sjedim pa mogu nadgledati. "igranje" bi bilo tocenje vlastitog wikia i analiza clanaka koji tak nastanu
<DomaMuffin> znam da nisi owner , nego sedis tao duze, pa si mozda vec cuo nekog da pita :) 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: dpkg bazu mozes downloadati...
<DomaMuffin> jelly: nije dovoljno fora
<DomaMuffin> od nekog drugog mozda necu moci
<Hrki> jelly: jebiga :( zaboravio sam se logirat jer mi je to bio kao spam mail
<jelly> Hrki: tako sam i ja izgubio svoj
<Hrki> sad nemam niti jedan mail za slanje :) tj, ne zelim onaj gdje su moji real podaci
<jelly> DomaMuffin: takvi botovi u principu nisu namijenjeni za automatizirane upite
<DomaMuffin> jelly: slazem se, al' nemas za sve bazu na plati kao dpkg. Fala, s ovim si mi vec dao materijala da radim
<jelly> a kajjaznam, za one koji su korisni mozes pitat vlasnika ili vec ima dump 
<jelly> judd je sam po sebi interfejs za 5-6 raznih baza
<ravilov> CTCP2, rekoh ti da ce te neozbiljnost i napornost kostati
<ravilov> ovaj put je cijena bila tempban, mozda sljedeci put bude u *coinima :p
<ravilov> i da, svo troje sto si nabrojao (penguin, rudarenje, reconnect) je vec pojedinacno dovoljno za disciplinske mjere, nekmoli zajedno
<jelly> CTCP2: jeste, di je piva
<jelly> bar dvije pive zivaca su potrosene na superpingvine
<Hrki> ltc je na 15$
<Hrki> lagano se predvidja moje prorocanstvo :)
<pkiller> ako hoces supybot onda uzmi limnoria-supybot...
<ravilov> jelly, za pivu bi se mogao nacekati, koliko znam njegov famozni pogon jos uvijek radi u minusu
<jelly> to nije izgovor za eskivirat pivu
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> Hrki : koje?
<CTCP2> Hrki : koje prorocanstvo?
<ravilov> CTCP2, jos nisi naucio lekciju?
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
 * CTCP2 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<jelly> CTCP2: de smiri malo s tim
<ravilov> nek samo zapamti da je sam trazio nevolje
<CTCP2> isprovociro me
<CTCP2> eto, opet
<jelly> ravilov: a i ti isto
<CTCP2> pasivna agresija i provokacija
<CTCP2> jelly +1
<ravilov> gdje sam ja to pasivno agresivan?
 * ravilov je samo aktivno agresivan
<jelly> CTCP2: to nemoj ni pokusavati prodavati ovdje
<CTCP2> "CTCP2, jos nisi naucio lekciju?"
<CTCP2> omalovazavanje
<CTCP2> i obracanje s visoka
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> 18:44  * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ravilov> 18:46 < ravilov> CTCP2, jos nisi naucio lekciju?
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> ako pejstas, pejstaj sve
<jelly> CTCP2, ravilov: ozbiljno, dosta s tim
<ravilov> pa sam je poceo
<ravilov> nek se okani pingvina i svi sretni
<CTCP2> ja tebi slap od milja, a ti tako
<ravilov> ijao lol
<CTCP2> penguin je izraz ljubavi
<ravilov> ne mozes nesto sto vec svima ide na q koristit za umiljavanje
<jelly> ravilov: i ja kazem da prestanete obojica, odmah, i sa pingvinima i sa tuzakanjem
 * ravilov prestaje
 * CTCP2 ukroti penguina
 * Mmike zamislja kak bi to bilo da svi opa imaju :D
<SilverSpace> kaj se opet mase pingvinima 
<ravilov> kanal zacas prazan
<pkiller> Mmike: bilo bi... opet po access listi prioritet ;)
<pkiller> neki opovi su jednakiji od drugih :)
<ravilov> pkiller, vjerojatno je mislio kako bi bilo da svi imaju jednakog opa
<pkiller> aha... a onda ovisi o skriptama... tko je brži :)
<pkiller> bolje kad nitko nema opa... onda su svi iskreniji
<Hrki> CTCP2: prorcanstvo kaze da ce svi ti coinovi propast (postat bezvrijedni) osim bitcoina :D
<pkiller> Hrki: nema jedno bez drugog... 
<pkiller> ako odu scrypt coini onda ide i bitcoin...
<rut> CTCP2 ko te provocira ?
<Hrki> pa bitcoin nije scrypt
<pkiller> znam :/
<Mmike> Hrki, jesi ti polozio? :)
<pkiller> sve je to samo za matematičare... a ostalo samo vrijeme može pokazat :)
<Hrki> Mmike: lol, vec 2008. :)
<Hrki> ali sad sam spreman za najvece metropole 
<Hrki> uz ono pravilo desnog prilazenja nema muke :)
<Mmike> Hrki, a, di si stacioniran sad?
<Hrki> medjimurje, polago u rijeci
<Mmike> zagorec! :D
 * Mmike hides
<Hrki> heh, tako su meni svi na moru bili dalmatinci :)
<Mmike> imam kolegu koji je medjimurec
<Mmike> iz koprivnice je decko
<Mmike> uvijek ga zovem zagorec
<Mmike> i uvijek pizdi :)
<Mmike> drugi je pak iz ludbrega, al' vise nije kolega - al' i on je zagorec navek bil :)
<weshmashian> bum te tuzil "zagorcu" da ga tracas :)
<Hrki> cuj, ak je ovaj iz koprivnice onda je podravec :)
<Hrki> gore je tolko zupanija da mi nije jasno tko je tko :)
<Hrki> pogotovo slavonija
<Mmike> weshmashian, :P
<Hrki> ajde mi sad objasnite povrat poreza :)
<Hrki> znaci, recimo dobijas neku placu neto, to ide tebu u djep, poslodavac placa bruto
<Hrki> tu je i porez u igri ako se ne varam
<Hrki> tko ima pravo na taj povrat poreza ?
<weshmashian> pa, bilo bi cudno da nije porez u igri ako se vec zove "povrat poreza" :)
 * weshmashian samo ispuni excelicu i divi se brojkama
<Hrki> ne kuzim zasto moras prvo platiti pa ti onda vrate? :D
<ravilov> jer preplatis
<ravilov> tj. firma preplati
<ravilov> iznos odbitaka nekad ovisi o pretpostavkama koje ne moraju biti tocne
<pkiller> lol ovaj nodejs je toliko brz... da kad bot joina kanal, sam sebe pozdravi :)
<CTCP2> Hrki : krivo gledas
<CTCP2> kolko je LTC pao, tolko je i BTC pao
<CTCP2> tj. LTC je i pao samo zato jer je BTC prvo pao
<CTCP2> al inace, da, ovih 100 tisuca vrsta coina ce vecina riknut
<CTCP2> ostat ce BTC, LTC, DOGE i jos par ovih "popularnijih"
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_34065.jpg&width=618
<CTCP2> ima hrpa sranja medju tim coinima
<CTCP2> ali "trziste ce ucinit svoje"
<CTCP2> lije su fora
<Hrki> aj bas me zanima
<Hrki> i wtf je doge coin bokte :)
<Hrki> koje pa su to pizdarije
<CTCP2> jesus, di ti zivis :>
<CTCP2> jelly : objasni covjeku
<Hrki> pa svaki drugi dan novi coin :)
<jelly> Hrki: to je sve trosenje vremena i struje!
<ravilov> zaboravio si napomenuti korist
<ravilov> (nema je)
<CTCP2> /SLAP <del><del><del>...
<Mmike> ravilov, how wrong you are :)
<Hrki> kako ne , pa ljudi kupuju cijelo vrijeme 
 * ravilov mozda malo pod*ebava
<Hrki> gle korisni jesu, samo nevidim korist od alternativnih coinova, osim sto se mogu mineat
<CTCP2> pa BTC bi po meni trebo propast bas zbog tog sto se nemre mineat
<CTCP2> hebem ja njih i njihove asice
<ravilov> svi coini koji postanu dovoljno popularni ce prije ili kasnije tako zavrsit
<CTCP2> kako?
<ravilov> matematika se vremenom nece pojednostavit, moze postat samo kompliciranija
<CTCP2> zavrsit na asicima? da je to tak jednostavno, vec bi
<ravilov> i BTC-e je u pocetku bilo izuzetno lako mineat
<CTCP2> scrypt coini su kompliciraniji
<ravilov> bez obzira, razina kompleksnosti se vremenom moze jedino povecavati
<ravilov> vremenom ce popularniji *coini postat sve tezi za miniranje
<ravilov> naravno, onda ce netko opet izmislit neke nove coine...
<CTCP2> al ce im i vrijednost narast
<ravilov> pa da, naravno
<CTCP2> rudarenje ce ic 10x teze (sporije) al ce i 10x vise vrijedit
<ravilov> da
<CTCP2> tak da ces bit na istom
<ravilov> dok na kraju ne dodju tu gdje je BTC sad
<CTCP2> ne bas
<ravilov> i masa ljudi se uopce vise ne trudi, nego miniraju "lakse" coine
<CTCP2> BTCu je tezina narasla 100x vise neg sto je vrijednost nasrasla
<ravilov> ne kazem da bude proporcionalno
<CTCP2> pa ne trudi se zato jer NEMRE
<CTCP2> za BTC moras kupit skupe asice
<hbogner> jelly, ravilov thx za onaj hint sa while, sve ok sad :D
<hbogner> *while=wait
<ravilov> isti k, jelda :p
<hbogner> ma mislim jedno, pisem drugo :D
<Hrki> zajeban je ovaj peter jackson, prvo napravi lotr u kojem se pola filma secu, onda napravi hobbite gdje pola filma jedu 
<jelly-hme> hbogner: jos ces i signal handlere sa "trap" pisati... :-)
<hbogner> :D
<jelly-hme> u nekim jezicima je svaki broj po defaultu float...
<jelly-hme> <IwA> [phone] 3,86E+11
<ravilov> koji je kontekst?
<ravilov> ovo nije nuzno float, samo je dovoljno velik
<ravilov> (i debel)
<jelly-hme> nema konteksta
<Mmike> * iwa :No such nick/channel
<jelly-hme> ENETWORK
<Mmike> nikak skuzit koji kufer
<Mmike> kartica doma u serveroshu
<Mmike> hoce slat gigabit
<Mmike> hoce primat jedva 400 megabita
<jelly-hme> intel?
<Mmike> http://youtu.be/mCfGXwx1mJs?t=28s
<datase> Mmike: Title: Fur Elise in Ragtime played by Ethan Uslan, Views: 475198, Rating: 98.695468%
<Mmike> jelly, jok
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ipak da
<Mmike> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)
<Mmike> al' mislim da se i neka realtekica tako ponasala
<Mmike> brijem da je to do ploce
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim sta
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kad napravim upgrade firmwarea na roteru uvije pukne 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu se sshat na njega 
<SilverSpace> nesto su sjebali to je prije radilo 
<SilverSpace> moram u failsafe mode da popravim 
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> skopiram cijeli mongo nekamo
<Mmike> pustim pcap koji sam napravio
<Mmike> i sve radi
<Mmike> probma to isto na stroju na kojem se potrgalo
<Mmike> I SVE FAKIN RADI!!!!
<Mmike> ali kad aplikacija pise, onda 'error, kurac, picka, sisa'
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebeno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipNDRFahG_0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 40-Node Raspberry Pi Cluster: Introduction, Views: 11254, Rating: 99.61352%
<SilverSpace> za ovo nisam ni znao http://hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1966940_723226261044214_602835850_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-18
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<vileni> jutar
<jelly-hme> zijevski
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar|2> di kod nas ima povoljnih dremel-toolova
<SilverSpace> ￛ danￛ
<SilverSpace> od kud ovo :)
<ravilov> iz tipkovnic valjda
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jesi sredio xp
<ravilov> to je relativno
<ravilov> rijesio sam da se boota sa kopiranog diska
<ravilov> recimo
<ravilov> skuzio sam da laptop ima SATA a ja sam u vboxu instalirao na IDE
<ravilov> pa sam napravio novu instalaciju
<SilverSpace> izgovori izgovori :)
<CTCP2> samo pobrises drivere iz device managera
<CTCP2> pa ih na restartu on ponovno nadoda (IDE il SATA, ovisno o "potrebama")
<ravilov> nece
<ravilov> odmah na pocetku dobijem BSOD
<ravilov> error: STOP(0x0000007B) -> INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
<CTCP2> pa kad si pokreno windowse sa suprotnim driverima
<ravilov> ah jbg
<CTCP2> maknes drivere na masini na kojoj si ih instaliro/pripremo
<ravilov> vec sam obrisao taj VM
<SilverSpace> ma nece to nikada 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace OCE
<CTCP2> po logici oce
<ravilov> znat cu za drugi put
<CTCP2> a i iskustvu oce
<SilverSpace> zivite u iluzijma
<CTCP2> znam jer sam tak salto instalalcije
<ravilov> ma SilverSpace je okorjeli nevjernik
<CTCP2> schalto
<ravilov> i ja sam to vec radio
<ravilov> ali ne vjeruje
<SilverSpace> ;)
<ravilov> ili ne vjeruje ili pod*ebava
<ravilov> dodje mu na isto manje-vise
<CTCP2> u svaom slucaju, kandidat za kickban
<CTCP2> il bar jedan slap
<CTCP2> pingvinom
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : mozes sam birat svoju kaznu
<SilverSpace> nemoj na se prebacim u zlocesti mod :)
<CTCP2> aha, znaci oces sadomazo
<CTCP2> pingvina dakle
<ravilov> "Save URLs relative to internet"
<ravilov> to zvuci cudno
<SilverSpace> ako kriptiras disk i zaboravis pass nema vise spasa ??
<ravilov> ima, brute force
<ravilov> (good luck with that)
<SilverSpace> mislis da ide
<ravilov> samo hipotetski
<CTCP2> javi se nama rudarima, preusmjerit cemo dio brute forceanja za NSA, ovoga "rudarenja coina", na tvoj hard disk
<CTCP2> u 5min si rijesenxD
<SilverSpace> aha vi rudarite za NSA
<CTCP2> ne, to su samo teorije zavjera!
<SilverSpace> ustvari nemate pojma kaj radite
<CTCP2> bitno da se nes radi xD
<CTCP2> i vrti lova :>
<SilverSpace> osim kaj trosite struju 
<CTCP2> za vise dobro
<CTCP2> podizemo ekonomiju
<ravilov> i temperaturu planeta
<CTCP2> da, odgadjamo novo ledeno doba
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/lajk/Images/UserImages/Original/Image_34013.jpg
<CTCP2> zelis li ovo?
<CTCP2> OPET?
<ravilov> ne, radije bi ovo http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zicq-LPoL._SY300_.jpg
<BotaniCar> Predlazem da ne gubite fokus. Krajnji je cilj https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR7iyAb3np-ElOa55e8uI679UiujNKhxzva4Rg8IzUdr5LyGZbx 
<ravilov> frendica bila u kasinu
<ravilov> usput pokupila ovo, cinilo se korisno: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/q72/s720x720/1962685_10153861935215195_1820695355_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> O, lol, samo u ameriKi :) Prvo te navuku, pa disklejmaju :D
<BotaniCar> pi*du materinu, sad i ruby moram debugirati .. 
<BotaniCar> ima tko kakav posao na lageru di moram samo 4 tudja posla obavljati ? Doniram 10% place u trajanju godinu dana ako me uguzite tamo
<BotaniCar> n
<vileni> jos ces traziti sposobne kolege, pa da dolaze na vrijeme, di ce ti biti kraj sa zahtjevima
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, idem si kupiti burek, bit ce mi lakse
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/s720x720/1800406_270014756496782_1376222486_n.png
<SilverSpace> burek!
<hbogner> kava!
<hbogner> igustin, ti si nesto spominjao "nece do ponedjeljka": http://www.strukturnifondovi.hr/ jos je dolje :D
<igustin> hbogner: bojim se da neće ni up ni duže
<igustin> priča je puno strašnija nego što se zna, ali nije da baš smijem pričati okolo
<igustin> ugl, jedna u nizu tipičnih hrvatskih IT priča
<rut_> di ste geekovi 
<hbogner> ljuti bivsi zaposlenik pobrisao bazu i sve backup verzije?
<hbogner> ili backupo ni ne postoji :D
<BotaniCar> igustin: reci sve sto smijes, ne postoji tipicna prica i sigurno cemo nesto nauciti :) 
<SilverSpace> neplacanje
<SilverSpace> sad ce oprost dugova kaj se brinete
<pkiller> e rut... sredio sam servise i ircd...
<igustin> nije ni neplaćanje ni bivši zaposlenik
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> udba :)
<rut_> igustin ti si stari ircer pa koristis hrvatska slova ?!
<pkiller> jao ja moram jer se primjećujem kako u poslovnoj korespondenciji pišem bez :)
<CTCP2> pkiller : to ti je plus, odma svi vide da si elita
<rut_> samo mi ekran mrljite sa tim :(
<SilverSpace> hbogner: eto imam dojavu kriv je joe simunic 
<CTCP2> rut +1
<pkiller> hehe pa kad nisi postavio utf-8 :)
<rut_> CTCP2 jel te danas maltretiraju ?
<CTCP2> rut_ : MANJE
<rut_> CTCP2 i bolje im je 
<CTCP2> al dan je tek poceo
<rut_> :)
<BotaniCar> cek, sta se na nove graficke kartice ugradjuje ECC memorija ?
<rut_> ja sam cuo da ce pocet HDD ugradivat na graficke 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj si vec maznuo burek
<pkiller> CTCP2: ja te zamišljam kao onog nadzornika sa bičem u rudniku... di bičuješ jadne robove da kopaju :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam ni otisao do pekare, cim sam ustao,svi su me nekaj trebali .. jest cu navece, izgleda 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/34078/-kipar-umjesto-mramora-izabrao-banane
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: drugi put se ne dizi puzi do izlaza
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<CTCP2> pkiller : pda, red, rad i disciplina i krv, znoj i suze xD
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> jutro, mashinac
<weshmashian> what up?
<rut_> tako . vise netrebamo ovaj 
<OneKorea> žđšžćđšžćšđššžđđšđžćććććććžččžđžćžžčćđšžžčćđšžžđšž
<jelly> igustin: jel raid5? :-)
<hbogner> ili 0 ?
<jelly> ...niko normalan ne koristi 0
<jelly> valjda
<hbogner> jelly, mozda oni :)
<ravilov> tko kaze da su normalni?
<BotaniCar> ja koristim raid0 .. u 0+1 kombinacijama, doduse :) 
<jelly> dobro, raid10 ili 0+1 je beskonacno bolji od 0 
<ravilov> sta je vjerojatnije da prije crkne, 1 disk od 1TB ili 2 diska od 500GB u raid0?
<hbogner> ravilov, ili jedan od 2 diska u raid0  :D
<ravilov> pa to pitam
<jelly> ovi od 500 su vjerojatno stariji modeli
<ravilov> ja recimo nikad, NIKAD ne bi jednom jedinom uredjaju povjerio da cuva toliku kolicinu podataka (1TB)
<ravilov> pa se pitam jel raid0 od 2x500GB ikakav improvement
<jelly> ne, ali 2x300 ili 2x600 na 15krpm je
<ravilov> da?
<hbogner> ja bi radje stavio 2x500 u raid1, tako i imam nastimano na jednom starom stroju
 * ravilov je uvijek mislio da je disk trajniji/pouzdaniji sto se sporije vrti
<jelly> bilo koji sata cheapex disk ionako ima grozni seek i access time tako da staviti samo dva u raid0 nece puno pomoci
<ravilov> jelly, ovdje pricam hipotetski, pod pretpostavkom da su svi pretpostavljeni diskovi novi i slicnih performansi
<ravilov> znaci bez pretpostavki da su manji/stariji diskovi bolje izrade i slicno
<jelly> ravilov: u praksi ta hipoteza ne stoji, ako neko stavlja raid0 znaci da mu treba
<ravilov> ajmo ovako
<jelly> ako stavlja raid0 a ne treba mu onda je... neuk
<hbogner> jelly, znam ih kojima netreba, ali su se htjeli kurciti sa tim da imaju raid0 :D
<ravilov> imam na stolu 1x1TB i 2x500GB, sve od istog proizvodjaca, sve novo, sve iz iste serije i proizvedeno na isti dan
<ravilov> je li pouzdanije 2x500G u raid0 ili 1x1T standalone?
<hbogner> stavis 2x500 u raid0 polje i onda od toga sa 1tb napravis raid1 polje :D 
<ravilov> recimo da meni samo treba odredjeni kapacitet za pohranu, eventualne razlike u brzini spremanja i pristupa su sporedne
<jelly> ak je proizvodjac wd, ni jedno?
<ravilov> eto, opet pretpostavljas :p
<ravilov> recimo da nije
<ravilov> recimo da je hitachi
<ravilov> iako je nebitno
<hbogner> wd je ok ako je su 2 diska i raid0 ili raid1, bar tako nasao da ljudi pricaju, za ostale raidove wd nevalja
<jelly> ma gle, ne da mi se raspavljat teorija raid polja niti statistika pa te zajebavam
<ravilov> heh
<ravilov> aj dobro
<ravilov> hbogner, wd je svojevremeno imao par katastrofalno losih serija, mislim da se od toga do danas nisu skroz oporavili
<jelly> koga zanima, lako ce ustanoviti da p(ispad raid0 u jedinici vremena) < p(ispad jednog membera u istoj jedinici vremena), a ja se nadam da to svi ovdje vec znaju
 * ravilov je imao disk iz jedne od tih serija...
<jelly> pardon.  >
<hbogner> e da sam pitam jel moguce ono sto sam ja rekao na ravilov dio, jel moguce 2x500gb stavit u raid0 i to sve staviti u radi1 sa drugim 1x1tb diskom
<hbogner> nisam previse istrazivao pa samo pitam :D
<hbogner> teoretski
<ravilov> hbogner, uz soft-raid sve je moguce
<jelly> hbogner: mozes ak te veseli
<BotaniCar> ravilov: uvijek vise vjerujem disku manjeg kapacitetea. Jebate, mi vec desetljecima guramo sve vecu gustocu zapisa na plocice koje se dizajnom nisu puno promijenile , nek je gustoca zapisa manja i ja sretan.
<ravilov> jelly, znaci teorija je da raid0 nije po nicemu pouzdaniji, cak stovise dvostruko je vjerojatnije da nesto crkne, correct?
<ravilov> to ima smisla
<jelly> BotaniCar: osim sto disk iste serije manjeg kapaciteta samo ima manje ploca, a jednaku gustocu
<hbogner> ravilov, ja se nadam da nijedan od wd-ova koje imam nije ta losa serija
<BotaniCar> jelly: istina, sad sam ponovo procitao i vidio "iste serije" dio
<jelly> ravilov: nije dvostruko nego ln2 afair
<ravilov> hbogner, to je bilo prije 10-15 godina, diskovi od 1.2-1.5 GB
<ravilov> jelly, eh dobro, matematika mi ne lezi
<jelly> ili 1/sqrt2? ne sjecam se
 * ravilov inace ima doma 2x500GB u raid1 kao master backup, jos me nikad nije iznevjerio, kad jedan pocne crkavat zamijenim oba i gotovo
 * jelly nastoji raid1 polja doma slagati od diskova razlicitih vendora
<ravilov> hmm
<hbogner> ravilov, ahaa, ok :D
 * ravilov bas namjerno ide na dva IDENTICNA diska, ne znam koliko je to pametno ali zasad funkcionira besprijekorno
<jelly> /o\
<ravilov> zadnje sam u USA kupio 2 barracude
<ravilov> dosad su mi diskovi rikavali iskljucivo zbog izlizanosti (ipak rade 24/7), jos nikad zbog serijske greske
<ravilov> valjda imam srece
<hbogner> ja imam seagate, maxtor, wd, sve u kompu
<hbogner> i sve za sad radi :D
 * ravilov ima 3 diska, 2x500G u raid1 i neki mali od 40-tak GB za root/home/os
<ravilov> ovaj mali je neki rabljeni, ne znam ni koji je
<jelly> ssdić
<ravilov> to mi preskupo
<ravilov> ovo je frankenserver
<ravilov> slaze se uglavnom od starih i besplatnih komponenti ;)
<ravilov> osim diskova mislim da nisam nista drugo platio
<jelly> za stroj kojeg koristim kao glavnu radnu stanicu, ssd je fantasticno ulaganje 
<ravilov> za glavnu radnu stanicu vjerojatno je
<ravilov> ovo je samo mali kucni linux server koji radi u cosku
<ravilov> ne treba bit prebrz
<jelly> toliko manje gnjavaze i cekanja da se isplati kesnuti i 1000kn, a sad ima 60GB za pola te cijene
<jelly> 60GB je meni recimo dosta za jedan OS i home
<ravilov> ovo je vec 3.generacija, prva je bila neki PIII na nekih 500 MHz
<ravilov> onda neki amd
<ravilov> sad je P4 @ 2.4GHz
<ravilov> 1.5 GB RAM
<ravilov> oho! izgleda da je root disk ipak 80 GB
<ravilov> neki hitachi
<ravilov> hitachi gst deskstar 7k80
<jelly> http://rory.sh/defrag.py
<ravilov> jelly, porn boobs naked ladies?
<jelly> what?
<ravilov> your link
<jelly> kaj s njim
<ravilov> pa pogledaj ga
<CTCP2> raid0 ima duplo vece sanse da rikne od single diska
<jelly> ravilov: jesam!
<ravilov> jelly, nisi!
<jelly> jesam...
<ravilov> nisi...
<jelly> :-)
<BotaniCar> Aj apruv porn bubs nejkid lejdiz
<jelly> ravilov: mozda je poanta uputiti pucanstvo da ne vjeruje svemu sto je linkano na ircu
<ravilov> YOUR SYSTEM IS INFECTED! click here to cleanse, QUICK!
<ravilov> [182 suspicious items detected]
<ravilov> jelly, nisam znao da i ti volis trollat
<ravilov> $#%^&*(^$%#@ hladna wc daska
<weshmashian> boobs?
<jelly> cake
<hbogner> coffeeee
<SilverSpace> rucak
<SilverSpace> di nam je obruT 
<SilverSpace> vec ga par dana nema
<igustin> 12:54 < jelly> igustin: jel raid5? :-)
<igustin> jelly: ^^^ misliš na strukturne fondove?
<igustin> ne znam, ali nije dio glavnog problema
<jelly> igustin: da. ok.
<ravilov> igustin, mozda je glavni problem sto se NE ZNA je li raid5 :p
<igustin> vjeruj mi, to je najmanji problem
<ravilov> znam, salim se
<ravilov> http://api.ning.com/files/4zDRwQPj*wvEbLLro4fZLf2tZc9HgxfrHNfPn1VmWOjZQ-M5Tm74VuP8WUyyceZaq5KbnNlAlTYNQFjaJJK7I8XJYWnG7S5F/8468467819_98764315f5.jpg
<ravilov> isprike, predugi lin
<ravilov> k
<ravilov> http://is.gd/jYYZEt
<jelly> "I never said half the crap people said I did" -- Albert Einstein
<jelly> ravilov: krace od prvog linka a i od slike na kojoj pise isto
<ravilov> eh
<SilverSpace> kaj je albert time htio reci 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sve bi ti bilao jasno da imas fapbook 
<BotaniCar> erm, facebook
<SilverSpace> FB nikada necu imati
<BotaniCar> Zasto, vidis da je esencijalan za tvoje razumjevanje pop kulture
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nedavno je jedan poznati glumac reko zasto 
<BotaniCar> Je, zvao se Einstein, i rekao je " i didn't say 1/2 of that shit" :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> svasta bi ja gore napisao pa se to nekima ne bi svadalo 
<SilverSpace> sviđalo
<BotaniCar> :) Mosh pisati kaj oces, na google+ to ionako nitko ne vidi :P
<ravilov> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/social_media_donut-590x590.jpg
<SilverSpace> fuj
<BotaniCar> Ima tko od vas dremel ( power toolse) s nastavkom za rezanje ?
<SilverSpace> kaj rezes
<SilverSpace> kuciste
<BotaniCar> kuciste i graficku :) 
<BotaniCar> Za graficku sam pokazao kaj bi htio prosli tjedan, kuciste nisam slikao 
<BotaniCar> Trebam prednju stranu izrezati. Tvornicki su predvidjena 80mm hladila, ja trebam zgurati 12mm 
<SilverSpace> dremelom bus tesko 
<BotaniCar> *120
<BotaniCar> dremelom cu tesko kuciste ( celik, jbg), ali graficka bi morala bez beda, bakar je 
<BotaniCar> a to mi je prvo
<BotaniCar> Odem doma ! 
<SilverSpace> ja sam rezao sa fleksom 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> jaizza: znas tko se budi u ovo vrijeme :9
<jaizza> SilverSpace: tko?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: alkosi :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1925345_10152056482408197_706086314_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ja sam rješavala probleme na produkciji do maloprije
<jaizza> i to ne moje probleme
<jaizza> koji su nekako postali moji problemi
<jaizza> go figure
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> hajde nemoj se hvaliti :) 
<jaizza> no
<jaizza> NO!
<SilverSpace> kaj sad ak si se probudila 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> dobila sam od vrha priznanje da nije bio moj problem 
<jelly-hme> to je tak ako ih jedino ti znas ili se jedino ti usudis rijesiti
<jaizza> s druge strane
<jaizza> kako su svi bili mobilizirani danas, došla je i uprava firme s kojom surađujemo
<jaizza> no ja sam samo mali Å¡ljaker pa ne poznam upravu
<jaizza> i tako se ja dobro nasmijala tipa koji mi je upao u sobu
<jaizza> i poslije saznala da je suosnivač firme
<jaizza> nisam samo sigurna da li sam si time, ako do toga dođe, poboljšala šanse ako odlučim mijenjati posao ili pogoršala 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<jelly-hme> nasmijala tipa ili nasmijala tipu? :-)
<jaizza> njega sam nasmijala
<jelly-hme> to valjda ne zvuci lose
<jaizza> ali s forom koju inače ne bi trebalo prodavati nekome tko ri je potencijalni poslodavac ;-)
<jaizza> *ti
<SilverSpace> on se nasmijao tebi 
<jaizza> meni, sebi, what's the difference ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> jaizza, mozda se smijao jer je pomislio "ajme, da zna sta si je sad napravila"
<jaizza> ravilov: ja se nadam više efektu: "ahahahahaha koja plavuša"
<jaizza> (a plava nisam)
<ravilov> (osim mozda u dusi)
 * ravilov runs
<jaizza> ravilov: nema tu nikakvog "možda"
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> neke zene se farbaju u plavuse, a neke da se ne vidi da su plavuse :p
<jaizza> sad sam skoro nekaj napisala ... brineta je prevladala ovaj put ;-)
<ravilov> prava ili kriva?
 * jaizza se još nije farbala
<jaizza> moja prirodna boja još uvijek strši iz glave
<ravilov> onda dobro
<jaizza> nego, mohje radno vrijeme je završilo
<jaizza> idem na zasluženo... a past će nešto
<jaizza> važno je da sam danas obranila svoju profesiju
<ravilov> extra long lunch break ako nista drugo
 * jaizza zadovoljno pokazuje bicepse u općem smjeru
 * ravilov nije znao da jaizza radi u fitness studiju
<jaizza> ravilov: da, danas nije bilo ručka
<jaizza> ravilov: BTW IBM je bio beskoristan
<jaizza> kao i uvijek
<jelly-hme> http://www.pohrani.com/f/2y/ii/3nJCiDfN/ustaska-pizza.jpg
<jaizza> na te riječi
<jaizza> pozdrave Å¡aljem
<markosejic> D Dan
<obruT> jelly-hme: hehehe :)
<jelly-hme> zapjevajmo jednu od thomsona
<jelly-hme> bezp
<obruT> jelly-hme: mozemo i jednu od fritzboxa
<rut> geekovi 
<jelly-hme> s kim si takav si
<rut> kako redirektat http na https kod apachea2 .. vise virtualnih domena 
<jelly-hme> iliti, ko s djecom spava, po njeg dodje interpol
<jelly-hme> rut: u svaki VirtualHost posebno stavit redirekciju
<ravilov> jaizza, ni plakat ti nisu dali?
<rut> jelly previse ih ima
<rut> revrite_mode ?
<jelly-hme> automatiziraj
<ravilov> perl-pie
<SilverSpace> op vidi obruT se pojavio :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja mislio da negdje visis na stjeni 
<jelly-hme> mislim da ni ne treba mod_rewrite osim ako hoces da submit na forme sa starog URLa i dalje radi... u VirtualHost sa "ServerName www.example.org" stavit samo jedan red tipa: RedirectMatch /(.*) https://www.example.org/$1
<ravilov> SilverSpace, jos uvijek nema dokaza da ne visi
 * ravilov bi napravio univerzalni conf file i includao ga u svaki vhost
<rut> trenutno se koristi <VirtualHost _default_:80> i za 443 
<jelly-hme> kompliciranije nego ovo gore
<rut> al vise port 80 nesmije radit vec sve treba redirectat na 443
<rut> da je u pitanju samo jedan vhost onda nije problem 
<jelly-hme> najsigurnije je napravit gro VirtualHostova, svaki za svoj servis
<rut> a tako cu i morat 
<rut> jedno 30-ak komada :(
<jelly-hme> onda ih je lakse i premjestit na druge makine po potrebi
<jelly-hme> pfff, 30 ti je puno?!
<rut> je
<rut> ljen sam 
<ravilov> peel-pie...
<ravilov> perl*
<rut> copy/paste ce radit sutra :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: visio sam za vikend, a idem i u dvoranu za kojih sat-dva
<jelly-hme> grep -i '^<virtualhost' /etc/apache/*|wc -l
<jelly-hme> 2326
<jelly-hme> perl -pi -e je opcija, da
<ravilov> jelly-hme, jos nisi na apache2??
<jelly-hme> ravilov: jesam
<rut> al tih 2326 nisi upisivao od jednom :)
<rut> koliko god. se to upisivalo ?
<rut> jedno 15
<jelly-hme> jedno 10 brijem
<SilverSpace> valjam se od smjeha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LRK5VVBaQk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Drunken Russians taking their wasted buddy home, Views: 111948, Rating: 97.9077%
<ravilov> sta ima veze? da mora prepravit morao bi ih prepravit sve
<jelly-hme> ok, rucnih ima samo... 39
<rut> a netko (prije mene nije razmisljao) pa je sve ljepo u jedno i sad nek ja pisem sutra rucno 
<rut> ili perl-pie
<jelly-hme> ostalo perlusa generira
<ravilov> jelly-hme, to zvuci ko da se automatski stvara novi hostname/vhost cim se prvi put pristupi
<ravilov> asdf.example.org -> eto novi vhost
<jelly-hme> ravilov: ne, automatski se otvara kad korisnik uklika novi vhost
<ravilov> ili to svaki user workstation odmah dobije i vhost?
<ravilov> hmm ok
<ravilov> onda je netko jako trigger-happy
<ravilov> to neki shared hosting?
<jelly-hme> da
<ravilov> i mislio sam
<ravilov> ovaj CTCP je bas quitter bez razloga :p
<obruT> mozda mu se urusio rudnik
<ravilov> mozda mu starci dosli doma
<SilverSpace> krepao mu osigurac
<jelly> zgorila strujna instalacija
<ravilov> ostavio Å¡poret upaljen
<ravilov> ovi win7 su nevjerojatno nevjerojatni
<ravilov> najnormalnija instalacija, radi ok mjesec dana
<ravilov> izvadim disk
<jelly> na drugom kraju kata na poslu vec 4 dana non-stop pustaju amazing horse
<ravilov> vratim taj isti disk
<ravilov> odjednom win nalazi novi hardver
<ravilov> i hoce se opet aktivirati
<ravilov> pa bemlimu, sta ce na kraju bit, da ne smijem racunalo pomaknut na drugi kraj stola, jer se to racuna pod modifikaciju?!
<jelly> prebacio si misa s desne na lijevu stranu?  Aktiviraj
<ravilov> PREPOSTEROUS
<ravilov> hmmm cek
 * ravilov upreze vijuge
<ravilov> moguce da sam u BIOS-u prebacio SATA sa AHCI na Compatibility
<jelly> inconceivable!
<DomaMuffin> obruT: ping
<ravilov> bas me zanima ako sad vratim nazad hoce li se racunat da je opet sve ok
<ravilov> eh, ionako bi uskoro trebao ici novi OS gore
<markosejic> da samo to promjeni u biosu i trebalo bi raditi
<rut> jucer prvi dan i odamh dobio novi http://www.toshiba.co.il/en/laptops/satellite/satellite-c55-a/satellite-c55-a-1nk/
<markosejic> tako izbacuje ako imas xp i u biosu bude ta postavka nece pokrenuti xp
<ravilov> markosejic, za xp znam, to je zato sto nemaju driver
<rut> i normalno seljak nikad nikad imao nesto takvo a pogotovo nesto novije i sad nemogu bsd instalirat na to . eto . smece 
<ravilov> a za win7 cemo sad vidjet, mozda ako promijenis hardver (ili win misli da si promijenio), stara aktivacija se neporvratno brise?
<DomaMuffin> rut: vec prvi dan su ti dali da moras moci raditi od bilogdje ? I jos se osjecas dobro ?:) 
<rut> stari vaio je zakon 
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: da.
<rut> muffin osjecam se super :)
<markosejic> ja imam 7 godina star lenovo
<DomaMuffin> rut: placa uskoro, ne moras zenu slusat' cijeli dan, milina :) 
<ravilov> ha, vidi vraga
<ravilov> sade je eto sve ok
<ravilov> "Windows is activated."
<ravilov> aj dobro
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: kak si napravio rollback? 
<ravilov> nisam
<rut> muffin meni je i onako bilo dobro .. ja ko kralj :)
<ravilov> samo sam promijenio postavku u BIOS-u
<ravilov> reboot i gotovo
<rut> kako linux stoji sa uefi ?
<ravilov> to pitaj redhat
<rut> jel to sljaka .. boota .. i tome sl 
<rut> netreba gasit secure bot i csm-compatible
 * ravilov je jednostavno ugasio secure boot
<ravilov> sta ce mi to ionako
<rut> znaci radi .. 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#614 +b *!*@93-139-118-20.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-02-21 16:35:55 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<ravilov> lol
<rut> a sto ga maltretirate :)
<ravilov> "82 updates selected, size: 82 MB"
<ravilov> zakon
<DomaMuffin> zakon je sto vise nema service packova :( 
<DomaMuffin> konji
<DomaMuffin> ne znam koja grupacija ISPova im je platila da nas natjeraju da winapdejtamo online ..
<ravilov> sta nije 8.1 ustvari servicepack za win8?
<DomaMuffin> kaj ne bi expouzao nepatchan stroj na mrezu :) 
<rut> ja sam htio 8.1 odmah formatirat al mi nedaju 
<Hrki> lol, ctcp baniran :)
<ravilov> hmmm, friska XP instalacija
<rut> ajde maknite taj ban .. sto vam covjek smeta 
<ravilov> jos je gore IE 6.0
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: 8.1 je pokusaj da svima izd**aju jednom rukom. Prije par mjeseci je update policy promijenjen tako da vise nema SPova ( kumulativnih zakrpa) nego ces si ili frisku masinu staviti na prezu, ili imati lokalni update repo, ili se dovijati da sprzis nadogradnje na nesto
<ravilov> bas bi ga mogao ostavit :D
<Hrki> zasto se ne cudim :) radi njega je THR uveo invite only na kanal :))))
<Hrki> ali meni simpatican lik
<DomaMuffin> THR ?
<Hrki> torrenthr
<DomaMuffin> LOL ! 
<ravilov> dobru reputaciju ima
<Hrki> ma sigurno je tu, lurka 
<ravilov> a sta sad, sigurno brzo idu ti patchevi, nece nitko stic upast dok nije spatchano
<ravilov> danasnji munjevit interweb
<markosejic> ja se drzim linuxa dojadilo mi se zezeati s krpanjem windowsa
<ravilov> markosejic, i linux se mora krpat...
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: korporejt ekipi nije bed, imaju lokalni repo, al' ja doma moram na mrezu,a winupdate je toliko pametan da prvo skida kriticne sistemske zakrpe , a onda sikjuriti .. nije da nema smisla, ali zna biti nezgodno
<rut> pkiller irc link opet puko 
<ravilov> nas lokalni repo cesto kaska za trenutnim stanjem
<ravilov> s/trenutnim/aktualnim/
<DomaMuffin> To sam i ja radio. 
<DomaMuffin> znaju *tak* sjebat .. jos ako imas exchange, to im je miljenik
<rut> pkiller 
<rut> * *** Notice -- ERROR :from irc.pcmozak.com -- Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Invalid servername.)
<ravilov> mda, tih 82 "malih" updatea je bio tek uvod
<ravilov> sad treba instalirat 50 verzija dotneta
<DomaMuffin> sikjuriti apdejt rolap 13 hes fakd ap so yu have to revert to v 1.0 , soz
<ravilov> pa zakrpe za to
<markosejic> na linux irc se prica o windowsu epic fail
<ravilov> mi smo otvorenih nazora
<markosejic> windows 8 mi se generalno ne sviđa
<DomaMuffin> meni su doze super
<rut> muffin eh 
<rut> muffin zena radi ?
<DomaMuffin> ma, cekaj da sav taj linux hajp splasne i da ljudi pocnu dobijati place. Odma ce, i prvo , win licence svi pokupovati. 
<DomaMuffin> rut: ovaj cas ili inace ?
<rut> pa danas . popodne :)
<rut> ili radi 
<DomaMuffin> Jok, svadja se s sinom :) 
<rut> a tebe postedila .. hmmmmm
<rut> ocito si odradio nesto :P
<markosejic> ja sam zadovoljan S Pclosom
<rut> cim ne odgovaras muffin jasno mi .. i seficu si opremi ...
<rut> sad imas mir doma mir na poslu 
<ravilov> nemaju svi tvoje moralne vrijednosti
<ravilov> 24 updates, size: 200MB
<ravilov> now we're talking
<rut> ravilov zar mi komuniciramo ?
<rut> pomirili smo se /
<rut> ?
<rut> budemo jos na kraju i frendovi ?
<SilverSpace> lol
<rut> silver ne smij se
<rut> ravilov je programer i sto ja znam sto jos .. moram sad biti dobar sa njime da uzicam kakve skripte 
<ravilov> sta je ovaj zeitgeist i zasto bi ga htio instalirat?
<rut> to je nesto za gnome3 
<rut> barem je na bsd-u i jeb*** me dependenci za to govno 
<rut> a naravno bio je medu boken paketima 
<rut> *broken
<ravilov> Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people, etc.) and makes the relevant information available to other applications.
<ravilov> koji k, zasto bi to htio?
<CrazyLemon> za relevant suggestions on amazon
<ravilov> taman posla
<ravilov> dobri su ovi updatei, onih 80+ je sve skupa prosao za oko minutu, ove sad svakog zvace bar jedno 3-4 min
<igustin> Podsjetnik: Redovna skupština HULK-a četvrtak, 20.02.2014. u 19:00 na FER-u http://is.gd/gNTJJg
<ravilov> dosla cece muva!
<CeTeCePe> ko to mene bana
<ravilov> botovi
<ravilov> ni oni te ne vole :p
 * CeTeCePe slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CeTeCePe> to je neka zavjera
<ravilov> opet ti?
<ravilov> i jos se cudis
<CeTeCePe> brb, curi mi nos
<rut> cete stigo ti
<CeTeCePe> ae
<rut> nitko mi nece reci zasto ban 
<rut> sto si skrivio ?
<CeTeCePe> nece ti rec jer ne znaju ni oni
<CeTeCePe> ne zele ispast glupi
<CeTeCePe> xD
<CeTeCePe> (sala mala)
<rut> da . pa jedan francuzic ovdje djeli pravdu 
<rut> sramota :P
<CeTeCePe> valjd je ivoks zaboravio maknut
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> uBOTu-fr: help
<uBOTu-fr> ivoks: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands. 
<ivoks> uBOTu-fr: list
<OneKorea> help list
<OneKorea> plava trava zaborava
<OneKorea> joj anooooooooooooo
<rut> ovaj fancruz totalno nezainteresiran 
<niko> it's about ?
<ravilov> uBOTu-fr seems to hold assigned ban entries for too long
<niko> it was asked to keep it for 3 days
<niko> and old bans ( before it comes )
<niko> must be edited, otherwise they will stay
<ravilov> I think this particular ban was applied through uBOTu-fr
<ravilov> ivoks will know more
<niko> you means those from chanserv ?
<niko> it's akick
<niko> uBOTu-fr has nothing to do with those
<ravilov> I see
<CeTeCePe> i will kick bots ass
<ravilov> well, like I said, ivoks is the op, he will have more details
<ravilov> have to wait for him
<ivoks> sorry, i was in the call
<ivoks> what's up?
<ivoks> ah, vidi
<ivoks> 1: CTCP2 (no AKICK reason specified) [setter: ivoks, modified: 3 days, 23:31:20]
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> CTCP2 has been removed from the AKICK list for #ubuntu-hr.
<CeTeCePe> weeeee, "penguincoin"
<CTCP2> !
<CTCP2> yea!
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=739
<ivoks> taken :)
<jelly-hme> jel managiras konzultante ili konzultiras managere
<rut> manager :)
<ivoks> managiram konzultante
<rut> ivoks jel se more voice dobit ovdje ?
<ravilov> kako da se prijavim kao in-house konkurencija?
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: mogu dobit' opa jer sam lepi ? 
<rut> muffin dokazi 
<CTCP2> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/coins/penguincoin
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/mjestani-napali-i-ozlijedili-trojicu-policajaca-922001
<Hrki> od kada su cigani mjestani mamu im jebem
<Hrki> di je sad francuski model kad je potreban
<Hrki> otkada se nesmije psovati?
<SilverSpace> oduvjek
<rut> :)
<rut> to je pravi op .. nema povlastenih 
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ova-igra-trenutno-vrijedi-vise-od-twittera/729399.aspx
<CTCP2> jebo vas flappy
<rut> oo CTCP2
<rut> tu si 
<CTCP2> "U prosincu je igra kompaniji donijela preko 450 milijuna dolara prihoda"
<CTCP2> daj me nemoj...
<Hrki> ma lazu
<Hrki> u igri su linden dolarsi
<OneKorea> jel to neka fejsbuk igrica?
<SilverSpace> hocu brzuu vezu 
<OneKorea> što će ti to
<SilverSpace> sex na brzaka 
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: nisam vidio gool
<rut> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-19
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutrofski 
<BotaniCar|2> Ima netko od vas Alfresco eksperta na lageru ?
<markosejic> D JUtro
<BotaniCar|2> DJU ! nisam znao da pratis burzu ( http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/index/dju )
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode!
<markosejic> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<jaizza> kako ste u ovo divno sumorno jutro?
<markosejic> pitanj trebam osposobiti fingerprint scanner na laptopu
<markosejic> a ono kako i vrijeme
<jaizza> markosejic: divno i sumorno?
<markosejic> Yep
<markosejic> prepoznat je uredno
<jaizza> markosejic: da li je tvoje osjećanje posljedica usklađivanja vremenskih prilika ili se slučajno poklopilo?
<markosejic> ma od vremena
<jaizza> markosejic: zašto dopuštaš vremenu da utječe na tebe?
<markosejic> ovisno od dana
<BotaniCar|2> Firme koje nude besplatnu ( comunity) ediciju siftvera , uz komercijalnu, su najgori zamislivi saboteri. Imam nesto komjuniti sto bi trebao preseliti , ne znam kako, kontaktiram vendora i veli mi tip nakon nesto caskanja da su to by-design sjebali u komjuniti verziji, da ipak netko kupi bar support ako vec ne i punu verziju 
<BotaniCar|2> SIFTVER ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, Vedraka Rudan je koza
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianhe-2
<BotaniCar|2> ma, zivjeli Kinezi, da ih nema, mjesec bi mislio da smo nesto ljuti, nit' dolazimo, nit' pisma saljemo .. 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, http://i.imgur.com/NRKvUbh.jpg
<ivoks> kakva ce to biti referenca
<MmikePoso> rastao se berlusconi
<MmikePoso> sad mi je zivot potpun, za ovaj tjedan
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: open core business model je cesto takav
<MmikePoso> jelly: neznam dal' si sto rekao glede keepassx syncanja
<MmikePoso> pa pitam opet :)
<jelly> nisam
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: lastpass, topla preporuka. 
<BotaniCar|2> probao sam keepass(x), ovo je bolje od oba
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne zamjeram im nista, osim sto odma otvoreno ne napisu da su me lockin-ali ako pocnem koristiti njihov softver.
<jelly> cloud based
<jelly> u prijevodu, to bi koristio samo za bezvezne web stranice
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: cloud based je utoliko da imaju i centralni repozitorij (kazu, ne mogu gledati sadrzaj) za sync , mozes i bez toga, rucno sinkronizirati vault medju stanicama.
<jelly> keepassx koristimo za malo bitnije stvari
<MmikePoso> jelly: ne sincas?
<jelly> MmikePoso: mailom.  :-)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: ti se salis s ovim lastpassom?:)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: ni malo
<jelly> lastpass je dobar, modulo politicke zackoljice navedene gore
<MmikePoso> jelly: pa dobro, recimo, imas komp na poslu i komp doma, i imal' nacina da jednostavno syncam to, ili jednostavno imam duple entrije? :)
<MmikePoso> and fills your logins for easier, safer browsing
<MmikePoso> lollollol
<jelly> MmikePoso: doma povucem kopiju sshfsom sa posla
<jelly> tj. ne syncam
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: nije lijepo pljuckati po necem bez argumenata. Recimo, mozes li u svom pass manageru sloziti da podijelis usr/pwd za nesto sa mnom, na nacin da mi pass manager automatski ispuni ta polja, a da ja ne znam koji je pass ? 
<MmikePoso> na starnu to sto su mi loginovi za web stranice valjda jedva 50% svih passworda, al'... ono, bot, jel' im das i kreditne kartice da ti pocisete malo racune od nereda? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Tako, recimo, privremenim zaposlenicima distribuiram login parametre za servise, njima radi, a nikad nisu saznali s kojim usr/pwd su se logirali
<MmikePoso> jelly: ack, to sam i mislio :/ ja sam revertao u double/entry kurac za sad, jer sshfs "sync" podrazumjeva da samo jedan keepassx bude upaljen
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: da, to mi je nezanimljivo te neupotrebljivo
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: imam i payment forms kroz to, da, onaj tko mora jednokratno nesto platiti dobije form rights na neko vrijeme i moze platiti a da nikad ne sazna podatke o placanju
<jelly> meni je obicno 0 upaljeno, palim ga samo po potrebi
<vileni> MmikePoso: dropbox :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: ja se bar argumentiram, en lolam isprazno
<MmikePoso> vileni: :P
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: ti cuvas svoje passworde negdje drugdje i vjerujes tom nekom drugom. Moram li pricati na glas zasto je to lose?
<vileni> MmikePoso: pa barem za razliku od lastpass, ti enkriptiras :)
<MmikePoso> vileni: ili ne :) 
<vileni> ako si perverzan, mozes truecryptat
<vileni> pa onda unutar toga
<MmikePoso> bolje tarsnap
<vileni> jos i keepass
<MmikePoso> ako vec nesto
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: molim te, daj. A prije toga se propitaj o garancijama koje ti daju ako kupis entrprajz verziju. Nisam rekao da su dobri ako ne platis.
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: tvoj password cuva neko drugi. Kako to moze biti dobro?
<MmikePoso> zato sto si mu platio - vjerujes mu?
<vileni> MmikePoso: ili owncloud?
<MmikePoso> ne kuzim
<jelly> MmikePoso: ne cuva password, nego enkriptirani store
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: a zasto je lose, bez zamjerke, siiguran sam da tamo rade ljudi koji o sigurnosti znaju vise od tebe i prate to polje na dnevnoj bazi.
<MmikePoso> da, /me je neuk :)
<jelly> MmikePoso: dekripcija se dogadja iskljucivo sa klijentske strane, ne blebetat bez da se pogleda kako to radi
<BotaniCar|2> Prije ce ti tvoj loalni pc razvaliti i izvuci podatke alternativnommetodom nego meni razvaliti vault
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: neupotrebljiv mi je lastpass i svi ti on-line manageatori
<MmikePoso> kepassx je tocno sto mi treba
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: prije ce razvalit firefox
<MmikePoso> a razvalit ces mi ga samo ako sam glup pa mi je password <ime-djeteta>123
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: ok, naj zameriti ovo iznad, ne velim da si neuk nego da ti to nije osnovni posao
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: u biti i je : )
<BotaniCar|2> daj ne njajke :) Od kad si security advisor/engineer ? 
<MmikePoso> pa, nemres radit tu ako ne znas basics
<MmikePoso> again
<BotaniCar|2> Tocno. Sto te ne cini usporedivim s firmom koja se za pare bavi time da cuva tudje podatke. 
<MmikePoso> password nemogu imati na on-line storage servisu
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: znaci, argument je - oni to rade za pare i zato su dobri?
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: sto bi bio argument ?
<MmikePoso> pa kak ovo moze bit argument? :)
<MmikePoso> to je k'o 'Windowsi su bolji od Linuxa jer je linux besplatan' argument :)
<MmikePoso> ugl, on-line password storage = no good, trebam nesto lolakno
<MmikePoso> tj, keepassx je tocno ono sto mi treba
<MmikePoso> passwordi za switcheve i ine lokalne servise su ono sto moram cuvati, password za konzum.hr mi je manje bitan 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: password mozes drzati na postitu zaljepljenom na celu, ako si stvari organiziras kako treba. 
<drj_cro> MmikePoso: keepassx i drzis bazu na dropboxu :)
<ivoks> sigh
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: nemres, jer ga svatko tak moze procitat
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: bolje na tarsnapu onda, jebemu :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikePoso: pa sto ako ga procita , ako mu nije upotrebljiv ?
<ivoks> u danasnje vrijeme vi jos uvijek ne znate kako i sto
<MmikePoso> al' to ne rjesava problem
<MmikePoso> eto, sad ce nam cloud-dasa objasnit
<MmikePoso> ivoks: do tell! :)
<drj_cro> dropbox mi radi i na mobitelu
<ivoks> mountaj shared storage kao cryptirani FS
<MmikePoso> eto njega mudrog :)
<ivoks> spremaj gore sto zelis
<ivoks> i bok
<MmikePoso> ivoks: a lol, to je sve sto cu ti rec
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: jel' i dalje mosh na tudji dropbox pristupit samo ako znas username?
<MmikePoso> jellyjeva metoda je najbolja :)
<MmikePoso> koliko god da je losa :/;
<drj_cro> pa i da moze,kriptana ti je baza od keepassa
<MmikePoso> da, al' i dalje imam problem da moram sam syncat to sve
<MmikePoso> tj, pazit kad mi je di koji keepassx pokrenut
<ivoks> iracionalni strahovi
<ivoks> kad si zadnji put na dva razlicita mjesta upisivao sifru u isto vrijeme?
<drj_cro> pa zasto ako pokreces keepass sa bazom sa dropboxa
<MmikePoso> ivoks: nepoznavanje problema
<BotaniCar|2> pusti ga ivoks, zapeo  je za sikjuriti dogme iz proslog tisucljeca, i brije da ima pravo. nista novo :)
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: da, al' nemrem pokrenut 2 keepassxa s istom bazom
<MmikePoso> ostavim li jedan upaljen a u drugi upisem onda odem na poso i upisem na prvi ovaj drugi se sjebe
<ivoks> sad ce jos reci da shera pass s drugima :)
<MmikePoso> mogo bi pokretat keepassx kroz Xe :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam za njega, ali mi shareamo .kdb medjusobno
<MmikePoso> na remote stroju
<MmikePoso> jelly: kako rjesite problem da je jedan od tih shareanih .kdbova kompromitiran?
<jelly> MmikePoso: ako se potvrdi da je kompromitiran, morat cemo promijeniti sve passworde koji su unutra, ne znam sto bi drugo
<MmikePoso> nda
<MmikePoso> no dobro
<MmikePoso> dupli passwordi za sad
<MmikePoso> nadao sam se nekom super-duper rjesenju :)
<MmikePoso> selim se u Wyoming
<ivoks> mislim
<MmikePoso> nema nit jedan grad unutra koji je veci od 100k stanovnika
<SilverSpace> ravilov: plavi se plavi nebo i windozi :)
<ivoks> kuzim kad pitas nesto za sto bi moglo biti neko alternativno rjesenje
<jelly> mislim ista stvar kao i za jedan password, ako je kompromitiran, moras ga mijenjati
<ivoks> al kad pitas sto napraviti s lozinkama kada ih netko drugi vidi...
<ivoks> ...moram se zapitati je li sve u redu :)
<jelly> zato keepassx i lastpass ne prikazuju lozinke na ekranu :-)
<ivoks> lastpass je supportan na ubuntu touch
<jelly> po tome su bolji od gpg | grep hostname
<ivoks> tako da mislim da ti je to, dugorocno, najbolje rjesenje :)
<MmikePoso> nda
<jelly> hah
<MmikePoso> osim sto nije
<MmikePoso> ivoks:  kak mislis - 'kada ih netko drugi vidi'?
<ivoks> MmikePoso: ma nije bitno
<ivoks> gladan sam
<MmikePoso> ivoks: nesh si ti krivo pokopcao, rekao bih
<MmikePoso> nitko ne vidi pass
<MmikePoso> mislim
<MmikePoso> koja je poanta ako ga vidi? :)
<MmikePoso> JA hocu syncat passworde za sebe
<MmikePoso> imam keepassx na poslu i keepassx doma i hocu syncat passworde unutra
<MmikePoso> kostelic je, cini se, odskijao svoje
<drj_cro> MmikePoso: http://keepass.info/plugins.html
<drj_cro> imas brdo pluginova pa mozda nades neki koji ce ti radit ono sto ti treba
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHH2101OFfI
<datase> ivoks: Title: Flappy Bird - High Score 999! impossible!, Views: 1533192, Rating: 97.13908%
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: eh
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: tribalo se sitit vidjet jel' ima pluginova :)
<MmikePoso> thnx! :)
<jelly> drj_cro: eh, al keepass != keepassx
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: zakaj je Vedrana Rudan koza?
 * ravilov je izgubio skriptu...
<MmikePoso> jelly: ne ubijaj mi gust!
<jaizza> ravilov: posudim ti ja ovu svoju da ti napiše novu
 * MmikePoso ide po novu kavu
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/unity-spread-keyboard-filtering-14-04
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: iz nekoliko razloga, danas sam ju konkretno dozivio kao takvu jer je napisala jos jedan clanak u kojem samo kenja i nabraja ruzne stvari. Tocno ni jedan njen clanak mi nikad niej rekao nesto novo, ni u pogledu informacija ni pogleda na stvari, samo sipa gorcinu i zuch. ja bi joj kurvu platio, akd bi znao da ce ga zaista iskoristiti :)
<ravilov> jaizza, fala, lijepo od tebe
<ravilov> imam custom skriptu koju sam napravio davno, nesto radi automatski kod boota, sad je ne mogu naci
<jaizza> ravilov: uvijek!
<ravilov> never happened before
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: dakle, ona se nije promijenila 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: zaključak je da se nešto kod tebe promijenilo
<ravilov> jaizza, ti si dakle matematicar?
<jaizza> ravilov: *ka
<ravilov> ne znam jel ovo vise za matematiku ili fiziku ili stavec
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: nisam ni tvrdio da se promijenila. Nit sam se ja promijenio zato jer sam na glas napisao ono sto mislim vec neko vrijeme
<ravilov> ali eto
<ravilov> jaizza, https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1920489_408323292645102_1320011915_n.jpg
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: samo je misao sad sazrijela za objavu?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ma jok, iamo sam zarku zelju nesto na glas reci, ona je bila prva u kjuu
<jaizza> ravilov: da, ne znam kam bi se smjestio taj vic :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo provlece radim vocnjak https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1622083_444656848967159_862539529_n.jpg
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: jel te čudno gledaju u firmi?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ne znam u kakvoj firmi ti delas, ali u ovima u kojima sam ja radio informaticare ne gledaju, samo upere pogled u nebo, definiraju problem i ostave nesto hrane na zrtvenom oltaru :)
<rut> di ste fukeri :)
<rut> sad ce biti kick 
<BotaniCar|2> Da mogu, ja bi te prvi kikao zato jer se ismijavas iz toga sto nemam seksualni zivot 
<BotaniCar|2> Ozenio sam se , tebra, game over :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: čak i kad pričaš na glas?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: nemam seksualni zivot ni kad pricam na glas? Ne. 
<jaizza> ravilov: nego, eto ti jedan matematičarski ( BotaniCar|2 BTW to si želim za rođendan) https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/72095_10200362184829589_1137660849_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: sam ti pricao akk sam se uvalio u nevolju kad sam ti jednom rekao "peni za tvoje misli, a ti pristala" ? 
<BotaniCar|2> naime, trazim preko znanaca novcic od jednog penia, i nema, nadjose mi jedan od 5p, i rekli mi da si na istom mjestu uzmem jos 4 misli. 
<BotaniCar|2> Nakon toga sam odustao, i ona jedna mi je bila pre duboka
<ravilov> lol
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: jel ti danas najdraža pjesma "malo sam maka maka maka" ?
<obruT> cini mi se da bi mu bila draza "malo sam umaka" :P
<jaizza> ravilov: hoćeš vidjeti kako funkcionira tipični matematičarski smisao za humor?
<jaizza> kad smo kod umakanja
<jaizza> eto vam vic
 * ravilov nije siguran da hoce vidjeti
<jaizza> Oženjeni Zagorec ode se ispovijediti pa kaže svećeniku:
<jaizza> - Oče, skoro sam zgriješio s tuđom ženom...
<jaizza> - Kako to misliš – "skoro"?
<jaizza> - Pa skinuli smo se goli, pa smo se trljali, ali onda sam ja prekinuo...
<jaizza> - Trljati je isto kao i staviti ga unutra. Ne smiješ više viđati tu ženu. A kao kaznu za grijeh koji si počinio, izmoli 5 očenaša i u škrabicu stavi 200 kn!
 * ravilov misli da nema izbora
<jaizza> Zagorec napusti ispovijedaonicu, klekne i izmoli 5 očenaša, zatim ode do škrabice. Zastane na trenutak pa krene prema izlazu.
<jaizza> Svećenik, koji je sve to gledao, brzo dotrči do njega:
<jaizza> - Stani, stani – sve sam vidio! Nisi stavio novac u škrabicu!
<jaizza> - Da, ali sam protrljao 200 kn o Å¡krabicu, a to je, kao Å¡to ste rekli, isto kao da sam ih stavio unutra.
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> cek
<ravilov> to je matematicki?
<jaizza> ra
<jaizza> ravilov: 10:32 < jaizza> kad smo kod umakanja
<ravilov> ja
<ravilov> ah, so
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: sunac ti ! 
<BotaniCar|2> imas sec za msg ? 
<obruT> imam sec
<jaizza> ravilov: eto ti uvid u matematičarske vijuge:  https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/407567_2662299349087_330439348_n.jpg
<jaizza> ravilov: a ovo mi je jedan od najdražih ikad! https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/602654_4382795600418_657506226_n.jpg
 * jelly jos provjerava rjesenje
<ravilov> jaizza, drugim rijecima... strucnjaci za nepotrebno kompliciranje da glava zaboli
<jaizza> ravilov: ako zatreba ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> ako zatreba <> nepotrebno
<ravilov> btw ovaj prvi je nekak preartisticki, tu se ispod matematicara krije neka umjetnicka dusa
<jaizza> ravilov: :-D
<ravilov> jaizza, a ovo? http://deshoda.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/proof-girls-evil.jpg
<jaizza> kak si piknuo - ja sam bila između matematike i likovne akademije ;-)
<ravilov> hmm
 * ravilov razmislja sto je izmedju
<ravilov> geometrija?
<ravilov> kubizam?
<jaizza> ravilov: zamijeni gilrs sa men i bit će ispravnije :-P
<jaizza> matematičarski vandalizam: https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/267918_5000254276499_497644304_n.jpg
<ravilov> jaizza, ne, muski su taj dokaz i pronasli
<ravilov> ne mogu bit i s jedne i s druge strane
<jelly> jaizza: nonsens, gdje je +C
<ravilov> grmblj
<ravilov> nasao sam skriptu
<jaizza> ravilov: jej!
<ravilov> ali je neaktivna, nikad se ne pokrece
<ravilov> ali to sto radi se ipak desi!
<ravilov> kako???
<jelly> magija
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: mozda si nasao samo jednu kopiju skripte 
<ravilov> (znam da je neaktivna jer nije symlinkana na pravo mjesto, a i treba config file koji ne postoji)
<jaizza> jelly: +C, -C, C++ ...
<ravilov> °C
<jaizza> ravilov: i to
<jaizza> jelly: jel si zadovoljan ovim dokazom? https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/154768_3379892448466_188491194_n.jpg
<jelly> nemreš mi dati rješenje za neodređeni integral bez +c
 * ravilov se oprezno udalji od ovo dvoje
<ravilov> FINALLY!
<ravilov> nasao!
<ravilov> nekad davno se pokretalo iz initrd
<ravilov> ali onda sam prepravio pa se pokrece iz upstart
 * ravilov ide isprobat teoriju zavjere
<jaizza> ravilov: ja vjerujem da je netko drugi to prepravio vješto imitirajući tvoj rukopis
<MmikePoso> hm
<MmikePoso> a zakaj ja keepassx bazu jednostavno ne drzim na sticku? i onda ju nosim di mi treba?
<jelly> ko je vidio mosti kljuceve sa sobom cijelo vrijeme
<ravilov> radi!
<jaizza> ravilov: kak ćeš proslaviti?
<ravilov> jaizza, inace frendica koja je linkala onu sliku sa guacamole i avokadima kaze da je to najvise za kemicare
<ravilov> jaizza, pa sta ja znam... gledat cu u filesystem i divit se sto opet znam sta je gdje?
<jaizza> ravilov: kako je malo potrebno da budeš sretan...
<ravilov> ne bas, more like nisam ovo mislio slavit :p
<ravilov> inace sam uglavnom prilicno zahtjevan sto se srece tice
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1920370_619125391490710_1994601087_n.jpg
<jaizza> ravilov: što tebe usrećuje onda?
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: spideroak.com, dropbox alternativa, secure, free do 2GB
<ravilov> jaizza, sex recimo cesto funkcionira
<jaizza> ravilov: ma joj! daj nešto što je specifično za tebe, ne za sveukupnu populaciju ;-)
<ravilov> a nemam pojma
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/q81/s720x720/1496989_719679971384212_745262055_n.jpg
<jelly> I just wanted to tell everyone I got my first check today for $6800!  Read full story [1]here [...] 1. http://bakdor.ru/?[kittens]
<ravilov> hmm, jelly pejsta link... bolje da prebacim browser u incognito
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.consumerfraudreporting.org/phishing/Scam_Foxnews_gniltrader.php
<BotaniCar|2> jebate, taj phisher tvrdi da zaradjuje vise nego CTCP2 , nemoguce 
<ravilov> in other news
<ravilov> jeste li znali da ako u XP pod power options odaberete "always on", to automatski iskljucuje speedstep?
<BotaniCar|2> ne zamaram se nepodrzanim operativnim sustavima
<jaizza> apropo windowsa: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1/530028_3277100038720_376961726_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> pfft, grizes ruku koja .. ti servira reklame na monitorima po poslovnicama :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: windowsi su za čuvanje radnih mjesta
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: se nekaj desava s HR debian repoima ? ( Something wicked happened resolving 'ftp.hr.debian.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) )
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ne za ozbiljan rad :-D
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: sto ne moze biti losa stvar u danasnje vrijeme
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: to kaj ti na necem ne znas raditi ne znaci da nije za rad :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1/293010_3228306218905_711734444_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> *yawn* taj je stos bio star jos dok sam kupovao sedlo za svog prvog dinosaura
<jaizza> e svaka čast IBMovcu - nije pomogao, ali je vrlo pristojno ponudio dodatno rješavati sve što zatreba
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: i još uvijek primjenjiv!
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: evergreen!
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ne bas, provjeri kak ti danas progress bar izgleda na dozama
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: i bit će dok je vindoza!
<jaizza> :D
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: nemoj kopati tu jamu dublje :)
<ravilov> progress bar u win7 samo izgleda sarenije i animiranije
<ravilov> shiny
<ravilov> ispod je opet isti
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: nije istina. Imas tocniji prikaz i imas mogucnost prikaza per-file, a ne per-run
<BotaniCar|2> A da je bazicno los nije novost, jer ovisi o hardveru. Isto je primjenjivo za bilo koji takav indikator
<ravilov> ustvari
<ravilov> cek
<ravilov> tu se uopce ne prica o progress baru
<jaizza> ravilov: :-D
<BotaniCar|2> ne, jaizza i ja se volimo sexati na kanalu, pa .. 
<ravilov> i onda ja rutu pricam da je attention whore
<jaizza> ravilov: join in
<jaizza> :D
 * BotaniCar|2 passes the e-lubricant
 * ravilov ne voli javno
<ravilov> da sam htio javno, bio bi porn star
<jaizza> ravilov: e sad bi malo sex da te usreći al ne bi javno
<jaizza> ravilov: pa fakat si zahtjevan!
<ravilov> (i amateri mogu bit porno zvijezde, jelda?)
<ravilov> jaizza, pa rekao sam ti
<jaizza> ravilov: sve više uviđam
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ravilov te pitao da li amateri mogu biti porno zvijezde
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ne znam za amatere. Cim te prvi put plate, gubis pravo na pojavljivanje u toj kategoriji, ne ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ne bih se složila s tobom
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: upravno samo instalirao nesto sa http://ftp.hr.debian.org/... pa pretpostavljam da radi
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i ja mogu browserom do njega, ali me apt zeza. Nish, idem ritnut server nogom Hvala!
<jelly> s/n//
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: nda, morali bi temeljitije raspraviti, definicija ostavlja slobodnog prostora ( A person who engages in an art, science, study, or athletic activity as a pastime rather than as a profession )
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: a person who does something poorly : a person who is not skillful at a job or other activity - 90% zaposlenih ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: izvlacis uzorak na osnovu svoje okoline :) To vise govori o tvojoj firmi nego globalnom stanju :) 
<BotaniCar|2> nacionalno reprezentativni uzorak ti je N=1000+ , i moraju biti iz svih skupina
<SilverSpace> jaj
<SilverSpace> kraj
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: pa... poznam i tebe ....
<SilverSpace> apciha
<jelly> BotaniCar je nacionalno reprezentativan?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: vec poznavanje mene bi trebalo biti dovoljno da u zvijezde kujes mar i vrijednost nasih djelatnika ! 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nisam nikad nikaj delal za repku, to me jaca hvali jer nekaj treba 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: da, well... :-D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/u-kijevu-su-borbe-trajale-cijelu-noc-ubijene-su-22-osobe--1000-ranjenih--nekoliko-zgrada-u-plamenu/1166323/
<SilverSpace> e da 
<CTCP2> strani placenici
<SilverSpace> kreten diktatorski 
<CTCP2> drug janukovic ima punu potporu
<SilverSpace> drug bude visio na stupu 
<CTCP2> ne mozes tako jednostrano sudit
<jaizza> da li ćete shvatiti sarkazam ili ne...? hmm hmmm
<jaizza> riskirat ću
<jaizza> ;-)
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS37SNYjg8w&app=desktop
<datase> jaizza: Title: Women: Know Your Limits! Harry Enfield - BBC comedy, Views: 2313800, Rating: 97.35284%
<CTCP2> podrzavam title videa!
<MmikePoso> i ja
<MmikePoso> nemreju mi zene dolazit s megasisama i zauzimat moj prostor
<MmikePoso> nek se limitiraju
<BotaniCar|2> podrzavam zenske grudi, ako treba i objem rukama
<SilverSpace> a ne ne nemoze to tako 
<BotaniCar|2> ja ne znam drzati cice bez ruku :( 
<MmikePoso> ja neznam svoje
<MmikePoso> pre mali mi jezik
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * weshmashian gleda zadnjih 10 linija i ode si kafu kuhat
 * MmikePoso si isto ode kavu kufat
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: zagrij vodu
<jaizza> weshmashian: znaš kak vele za peseke koji puno laju..
<MmikePoso> jaizza: lose lizu? :D
<jaizza> MmikePoso: osim kaj dignu galamu, niš drugo ne rade ;-)
<ravilov> a e
<ravilov> rucak
 * BotaniCar|2 pogleda zadnjih 20 linija i ode se dirati
<SilverSpace> hm sise http://is.gd/KgxBGs
<weshmashian> to nisu sise
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znam puno o sisama, ali moram se sloziti s weshmashianom
<weshmashian> jaizza: psi koji puno laju su annoying?
<MmikePoso> asdf
<weshmashian> wasd
<jelly> fj fj fj fj fj fj fj 
<weshmashian> $50 za keyboard keycap set..
<MmikePoso> all together now: asdf asdf asdf asdf
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: kako ti radi kliktalica?
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: poima nemas, jkl; su direction keyevi :P
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: sjupr :)
<MmikePoso> jkl;
<MmikePoso> :)
<weshmashian> it clicks :)
<weshmashian> http://tinyurl.com/q4pu8hu
<MmikePoso> lol
<MmikePoso> vec vidim kako bi kod pravog hrvata to izgledalo :)
<ravilov> zena inace poprsje zove "predja guza"
<jelly> MmikePoso: http://jebo.me/slije/layout.png
<weshmashian> :))
<jelly> ups, stavio sam cijeli skrinšot umjesto cropanog
<jelly> sad se vidi koje tabove imam otvorene :-)
<weshmashian> to bi objasnilo zakaj sam dobio 404 prvi put
<MmikePoso> mnj
<MmikePoso> blj fparaljv a:SD ao[ih rqewpois;dnfb /v.
<MmikePoso> ili /vvv za veci verbosity :D
<weshmashian> ili konfas mongo ili si stavio dvorak za layout
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP2: jel igras igre s kartama ,kao magic i slicne ? If so, https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1619211_633081616764870_1967313100_n.jpg 
<jelly> http://dogeweather.com/ ?
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, da , to :) 
<jelly> very boring
<SilverSpace> yes yes
<ravilov> oh
<ravilov> so wow
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: haha sad sam na #bitcoin prodao brodski izlet ;)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: jebeno ! 
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: placaju u klasicnim valutama, ili ?
<pkiller> ma rekao sam ako dodje lik moze platit u dogecoinovima :)
<pkiller> jebo BTC... mrtva valuta :)
<BotaniCar|2> cek, "ako" ? Onda nisi prodao nish, samo dogovorio, pa kak bude ?
<pkiller> ma "prodao" sam spiku
<pkiller> to ti tako ide sa brodskim izletom... nikad neznas dali ce zapravo doc
<BotaniCar|2> Imas puno laznjaka ? 
<pkiller> pa pricam sa oko 30-100 ljudi dnevno a dodje ih oko 10-20
<pkiller> to po ljeti
<BotaniCar|2> cek, i svih 30-100 vele "jebeno, doci cu" ? Ja otvoreno velim takvima koji mi nude nesto da li si to mogu/planiram priustiti ili ne
<pkiller> pa vecina kaze vidit cemo... pa neki dodji neki ne... ali neki bas kazu da ce doc pa ne dodju... a ima i onih koji odmah žele rezervirat
<pkiller> ma gle od svoje 14 to radim tako da ja vec znam tko ce doc tko nece :)
<BotaniCar|2> Da ti ja velim "vidicemo", vjerojatno bi dosao taman dok vise ne bi imao ni jedno mjesto. 
<pkiller> a tako inace bude :)
 * BotaniCar|2 zakljucuje da su iskreni jedino ljudi koji znaju da se ne mogu uzdati u srecu
<pkiller> dodju 5 min prije i ocekuju da ima mjesta
<pkiller> a neke dane vozimo 2 covjeka jer su rezervirali :)
<pkiller> prazan brod...
<pkiller> zato sam uzeo gliser... da kad se tako desi odvezem ih sa gliserom ako nemam sa gliserom voznju
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: istina... 
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: loto sam igrao 2 puta i oba puta iz zajebancije :)
<SilverSpace> eto http://is.gd/gr4W36 
<pkiller> ma ovisnost o pornjavi je Mit i legenda.... kao da kazes da si ovisan o hrani ili zraku, da ne gledas, bi zamisljao :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi bio uzasan doktor .. tocno mogu vidjeti situaciju ON: doktore, ovisan sam o pornografiji Ja: Aj ne je*i zid, van, imam prave pacijente u cekaonici
<SilverSpace> hm a da ti to kazepravi komad 
<SilverSpace> na vrata bi stavio PAUZA
<BotaniCar|2> Nju bi poslal doma popodne na pregled :) 
<BotaniCar|2> "znate, imam ja i privatni obrt" :)
<SilverSpace> dolazim u kucne posjete 
<BotaniCar|2> :) Mesar :)
<BotaniCar|2> Koliko divnih debila radi kao windows admini, opce me ne cudi da ih svi tak elitisticki gledate :) Frajer je izlozio sijeli MMC interfejs prema internetu, i sad pita kak da administrira active directory bez VPN-a ( AD je defaultan tako da ne dopusta nesigurne konekcije )
<SilverSpace> odoh malo van na zrak 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: blago tebi
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ma di nadjes ti takve
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: ##windows-server
<pkiller> daj da gledam malo film :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: pa spoji mu se i poslozi sve kak treba :)
<weshmashian> i onda naplati otkup..erm, odrzavanje
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ma puca mi patka kaj je tip debil, nego me muci kaj ce dobiti otkaz a njegovom shefu ce svi-i-jedan sistemci biti debili po defaultu, jer je ovaj ostavio kvalitetan dojam :)
<pkiller> spoji mu se... kriptiraj mu cijeli disk i prodaj mu kljuć... to je sad in
<markosejic> D dan
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: ako mu pristupim ADu, mogao bi kriptirati sve diskove :) Samo defaultam da svi container objecti ( useri, jeli) koriste bitlocker, i zadam mu neki defaultni password :) 
<pkiller> tako je
<BotaniCar|2> samo moram unistiti AD server nakon toga, da ne mogu undoati :)
<pkiller> cek to se može "undo"  napravit?
<pkiller> svašta... ti windowsi su baš windowsi...
<BotaniCar|2> pa, u ovom kontekstu je "undo" vec i da regularni admin postavi neku svoju sifru, koju zna
<BotaniCar|2> velim, moram AD unistiti nakon sto sam gotov :)
<pkiller> a to je bar lako :)
<pkiller> unistavanje je jednostavno...
<BotaniCar|2> velis, ne moram brinuti da li imaju backup :D
<BotaniCar|2> Gup sam , mogu bitlockerat' i domain controler ! 
<pkiller> sigurno ga nemaju... ili ga imaju ali od prije mjesec dana
<pkiller> ili imaju neki koji se ne može vrati :)
<BotaniCar|2> :)))) 
<pkiller> jedino ce te sjebat ako imaju kao sto sam ja prije 6 godina napravio... xen server i svaki thedan vm backup a svaki dan ove obicne backupove
<pkiller> samo izbriše vm... vrati ovaj stari... i na njega baci backupove... oko 3 sata posla :)
<pkiller> ali taj bitlocker je zlo... nikad to ne bi koristio... radije truecrypt ili nesto slicno
<BotaniCar|2> zlo? zasto, sasma u redu mehanizam, i skalira se fino.
<pkiller> ma neznam... pre novo je to da bi u produkciji koristio... neki feeling imam da bi nešto pošlo po zlu :)
<BotaniCar|2> novo ? pa to su vec na XPe zaljepili, ili je bila vista , ne sjecam se. U svakom slucaju 4+ godine staro
<pkiller> a truecrypt koliko je star? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam rekao da je bolji/losiji, nego da je sasma u redu za pogoniti na produkciji bilo koje velicine
<pkiller> da sam ga koristio mozda bi se ugodno iznenadio, nisam windows server vidio tocno 5 godina... :/
<pkiller> a na privatnom kompu ne koristim enkripciju jer brisem svake godine disk, a bitnih podataka nemam ni 5 gb
<BotaniCar|2> Meh, takvi (koje ni ne vidis) su najbolji :)
<pkiller> najbolji windows server... je onaj koji je linux ;)
<jelly> nema 'tice do prasice
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: nije lijepo reci da nesto sto nisi ni vidio 5 godina nije dobro kao nesto drugo .. 
 * BotaniCar|2 zove MS za advokatsku proviziju
<ravilov> sve neki paranoici
 * ravilov nije mijenjao passworde u 30 godina
 * BotaniCar|2 ni ne zna 90% passworda koje ima, blazeni LastPass
<ravilov> external brain... jer internal nije korisniji od zvakace
<markosejic> hm
<markosejic> [IMG]http://i57.tinypic.com/15cytg8.jpg[/IMG]
<markosejic> jutros slikao starsna slika
<jelly> jel to naopako ili 
<jelly> voda
<markosejic> ma stalno prebaci naopako
<markosejic> to je magla
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: istina...
<markosejic> ispod magle su kucež
<jelly> svuda magla oko nas </nazalno>
<pkiller> markosejic: sta su one bijele tockice na ogradi?
<markosejic> kapi od rosulje
<jelly> ajd, tvoj uređaj bar ne lijepi GPS informacije u sliku
<jelly> http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fi57.tinypic.com%2F15cytg8.jpg
<markosejic> he he pise us pacific
<jelly> moj kinez stavi i gps i sve, nikad se ne sjetim obrisati to pirje uploada
<markosejic> ma ja u svom samsungu sam iskljucio da pise gps lokacija
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpDdMx6fOec
<datase> jelly: Title: Josipa Lisac Magla, Views: 314051, Rating: 98.673648%
<markosejic> lol
<ravilov> markosejic, a da ga ne drzis ti naopako?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kaj smeta GPS ? Ako ti idem pejstati sliku svoje spavace sobe, vjerojatno mi nisi toliko mrzak da mi pokucas na vrata ( nasao si me po koordinatama,jel) ?
<markosejic> na laptopu je normalno
<weshmashian> nis mi se ne dela sad nakon hrane :)
<BotaniCar|2> nish mi se sad ne dela na^C^C.
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> dobro, mogu to rec, nema mi sefa tu :)
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: staviti ces je na fejs, gdje ce je nakon iduca 3 reseta privacy informacija vidjeti svi i naci neko kome si se zamjerio
<ravilov> markosejic, laptop valjda zna procitati exif i sam okrenuti sliku, to ne znaci da slika nije naopako
<markosejic> normalno sam i slikao
<ravilov> slika (ili uredjaj) se ne slaze s tom tvrdnjom :p
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: sveusvem, metapodaci te ne smetaju, nego se bojis sebe i vlasnika servisa koji ih hostaju ? Posteno
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nisu podaci sami po sebi nikome naudili
<jelly> kao ni oružje
<jelly> ni mačete
<markosejic> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man
<jelly> ni Terminator T-100
<jelly> koji fantastično radi kad se uzme u obzir da je unutra 6502
<BotaniCar|2> Sto me sjetilo, 'el gledao tko "kronike Sare Konor" , vrijedi li downloada ?
<markosejic> pogledao par epizoda
<ravilov> 6502 valjda odradi vecinu posla, Arnold samo stoji za ukras
<markosejic> a ono objasni par stvari između filmova
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: dvije riječi: Summer Glau
<jelly> alzo, u drugoj sezoni ona mala iz benda Garbage
<BotaniCar|2> .noted
<jelly> Shirley Manson!  Izvrsna za villainicu
<BotaniCar|2> Da, i prezime je prikladno :D
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C5NLfYdZaE
<datase> ravilov: Title: Garbage - The World Is Not Enough (Official Video) á´´á´°, Views: 878467, Rating: 99.41578%
<markosejic> a u 3 filmu od Alice in chains pjesma Rooster
<weshmashian> super, jelly mi upravo dao dva razloga za gledat kronike :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ali uzmi u obzir da serija ima paralelni kontinuitet nakon T2:TJD, treći film se ne računa
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY7hlZNFWBg
<datase> markosejic: Title: Something my brother used to listen to - Terminator Salvation, Views: 31578, Rating: 98.54546%
<jelly> između toga i onog prequela BSG (Caprica), više mi je žao što su cancelirali Capricu
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMkwevlNthQ
<datase> markosejic: Title: 25 great captain picard quotes, Views: 454191, Rating: 97.325106%
<weshmashian> firefly!
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, i terminatore i bsg sam gledao toliko davno da komotno mogu reci da se niceg ne sjecam. Mozda i galacticu ponoviti .. 
<BotaniCar|2> nedavno sam opet farscape odgledao, milina
<jelly> T2 je neki dan bio na tv
<markosejic> farscape je dobar
<weshmashian> ja sam uspio zenu navuc na farscape
 * BotaniCar|2 bezi od TV-a ( sto me nije sprijecilo da iz dokonosti neki dan slozim TV karticu i snimalo na racunalu)
<jelly> ni farscape ni andromeda me se nisu dojmili
<weshmashian> uspjela ih je sve pogledat, za razliku od mene :)
<BotaniCar|2> Andromedu sad dogledavam do kraja .. time filler
 * jelly gleda Buffy kad nema drugog posla
 * weshmashian dolazi u napast skinut hrpu serija i pustat ih na projektoru tokom radnog vremena
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: zarazi ekipu starcraftom i pustaj meceve na projektor, mozete se i kladiti :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Tko izgubi, radi prekovremene i tak to
<weshmashian> brijem da bi neki fps bolje lezo za vecinu ekipe
<BotaniCar|2> nda, zarazi ih $igrom
<jelly> a da nije Kilava Ptica
<weshmashian> sad mi se ut2k4 igra...
 * BotaniCar|2 jos uvijek doma ima graficku koja je sad skoro 4kilokune jeftina, a nije ni jednu igricu odigrao ..
 * jaizza zadnje Å¡to je igrala su bili crvi
<BotaniCar|2> *zadnji put kad sam se igrala, imala sam gliste
<jelly> alias grep='LC_ALL=C grep' # instant duplo ubrzanje
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
 * jaizza se divi BotaniCar|2u da misli da se može sakriti
<BotaniCar|2> I'll teach you in my ways, young padobran
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: neka hvala
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: još ti ije do sad uspjelo sakriti mi se
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: možda bih ja tebe trebala podučiti ponečemu
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: mozda_sigurno
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: bi se nekaj potrgalo da cijelom invajrmentu defaultas C locale?
<jelly> da, bio bi krivi locale
<jelly> mysql klijent bi pretpostavljao bedastoće recimo, i u selectu se ne bi vidjela naša slova (pod pretpostavkom da su unijeta uredno u bazu)
<ravilov> uz mysql to najcesce nije dobra pretpostavka
<hbogner> sad bi ti Mmike nesto rekao o mysql :D
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: sad imamo C (tj. no locale), i gledamo jel bi bolje bilo u početnu instalaciju staviti UTF-8
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: thx
<jelly> ravilov: baš zato nije dobro još i strgati output i input u CLIju
<ravilov> jelly, uz pravu kombinaciju strganih komponenti mozda se dobije ispravan output :p
<jelly> ravilov: što je još gore ako debagiraš
<ravilov> (nesto o majmunuma, pisacim masinama, beskonacnosti...)
<jaizza> kaj se meni spava danas
<ravilov> kaj
<ravilov> powernap?
<BotaniCar|2> +1 za powernap
<ravilov> zasto je Mmike vec doma?
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1924429_820998341259602_1834840745_n.jpg
<jelly> GIVE ME A REASON... TO BE... A WOMAN
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Pink Floyd – Time, Henry Mancini – The Pink Panther Theme, Portishead – Glory Box, Ludovico Einaudi – Primavera, Porcupine Tree – Sentimental
<jelly> ovi s RP ga neki put bas pogode
<weshmashian> ovak nekak vidim bitcoin - http://tinyurl.com/qx9rvye osim kaj je s druge strane shredder
<jaizza> jelly: jelda
<jelly> portished i drugi triphop su vec pustali, ali pink panter nakon toga je inspiriran, a DSOTM nakon toga je podjednako neocekivan i sulud, ali radi
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> bole noge 
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> budite mi pozdravljeni
<jelly> \o.
<ivoks> http://ubuntuonair.com/ 16:50
<ivoks> be there
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> er, 17:50
<jelly> debonair?
<SilverSpace> danas http://www1.skysports.com/f1/gallery/12837/9173755/vettel-stops-in-bahrain
<SilverSpace> pazi da se ne zapali 
<Hrki> dali je posteno sto su stavili ogranicenja i time je ferari popusio ?
<Hrki> sta vi mislite, jesu li oni krivi sto su ostali bili nesposobni i ovi imali najaci bolid 
<SilverSpace> koja ogranicenja 
<Hrki> pa prije 7-8godina, dok je ferari rasturo su uveli neka ogranicenja (standarde)
<Hrki> po meni nebi smijelo biti ogranicenja, nega svatko napravi jurilicu kakvu zna
<SilverSpace> uvijek je stvar sposobnosti i znanja 
<Hrki> jel ima ogranjicenja za motor napr u f1 iliti sirine guma, sta ti ja znam ?
<SilverSpace> da 
<Hrki> zasto ?
<SilverSpace> zato da bi i oni sa manje love imali sanse 
<SilverSpace> bez ogranicenja bi imao pet bolida na stazi 
<SilverSpace> zasto su otisli honda bmw tojota itd 
<Hrki> pa sta oni imaju manje para nego reno ?
<Hrki> tko financira uopce te teamove?
<SilverSpace> sponzori i vlasnici 
<SilverSpace> neki vozaci sami placaju da bi vozili
<Hrki> meni je to bezveze, trebali bi ograniciti dimenzije bolida a dalje je sve na konstruktorima
<Hrki> ili neka daju svima iste bolide pa da se voze
<SilverSpace> pa i svi imaju ogranicenja bolida visina sirina itd
<Hrki> to je ok, ali nitko se nesmije mjesati u motor, gume i slicno
<SilverSpace> samo kaj neki imaju jednog ihzinera a drugi deset
<SilverSpace> nece ti to nitko danas placat 
<SilverSpace> imas jednog dobavljaca guma i bok 
<ivoks> to su napravili i fordu
<ivoks> i 24h la macha
<ivoks> mancha
<ivoks> ili kak se vec pise
<ivoks> ford je unistavao sve godinama s gt40
<ivoks> onda su rekli 'motor kakav ima ford je sada zabranjen'
<ivoks> Chassis # P-1075, which won in 1968 and 1969, is the first car in Le Mans history to win the race more than once with the same chassis
<Hrki> po meni je to bezveze, pa nisu oni krivi sto su napravili najbolji motor :)
<rut> di ste fukeri 
<Hrki> po tome bi trebali uvest u sportovima da onaj tko osvoji, mora sve igraci rasprodati i poceti sa novima
<Hrki> a ekipa se gradi godinama, isto kao i konstruiranje
<SilverSpace> rut: na majdanu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> D Vecer
<ivoks> sigh
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<markosejic> evoks pozz
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8DX8SdKjxQ
<datase> jelly: Title: Miladojka Youneed - Pocket calculator, Views: 7489, Rating: 100.0%
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urqsyiLgtaY
<datase> markosejic: Title: Kako je propao r'n'r - Trese lupa udara, Views: 259251, Rating: 98.98618%
<jelly> odnos snaga?
<markosejic> 10-2
<jelly> tako samo mogu ja!
<markosejic> tako je
<markosejic> legenda Đuro
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTy2XI9tMDI steta sto je lik iz miladojke kasnije presao na elektroniku 
<datase> jelly: Title: Miladojka Youneed - Espagnol, Views: 20707, Rating: 99.012346%
<jelly> a kitu, like je umro '91
<jelly> :-(
<jelly> onda se nesto krivo sjecam, da nije mozda onaj iz discipline kicme radio elektroniku
<obruT> hmmm... ja nisam sad siguran ko je umro, a ko nije... al znam da sam bio na koncertu Miladojke tam negdje '97
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jbyTxLfbgk
<obruT> no bio sam pripit pa se ne sjecam bas najbolje svega
<datase> markosejic: Title: Disciplin A Kitschme - Politicari Virusi, Views: 73395, Rating: 98.942728%
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJsFxzoBpE0
<datase> markosejic: Title: DISCIPLINA KIČME - Zeleni zub (1989), Views: 12882, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> naoruzavaju se ukrajinci 
<SilverSpace> poceli osvajat u srugim gradovima skladista 
<Hrki> zasto im ameri ne pomognu za demokraciju :)
<SilverSpace> SAD nametnuo sankcije Ukrajini
<Hrki> zast?
<SilverSpace> sankcije imaju dvije strane medalje 
<obruT> Hrki: mislis da ne pomazu ?
<Hrki> pomazu selektivno
<SilverSpace> instruktori rade vec svoj posao 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nema selektivno 
<Hrki> kak ne, pa nek pomognu s. koreji ako imaju muda
<SilverSpace> sankcija ima ili nema 
<hbogner> http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/google-map-maker-od-danas-dostupan-u-hrvatskoj/162359/ <- jedna strana
<Hrki> lako razbiti neke tamo arape koji se ratuju s kurcem
<hbogner> https://www.facebook.com/openstreetmap.hr/posts/517587565029310 <-- druga strana :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj je to 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, otrovni sushi modifikator
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hocu kujac pomoci googlu neka plate 
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> pa jesi vidio komentar?
<hbogner> to je prilika za privuci nove mappere :D
<SilverSpace> ti i janko
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam isao toliko dolje 
<hbogner> ko ce drugi nego nas dva "mlada" jarca kad ti stari jarce nezelis komentirati :P
<SilverSpace> nema fejs
<SilverSpace> nemam*
<markosejic> vidim da u open street maps dosta toga jos nije iscrtano
<SilverSpace> ovisi gdje gledas 
<hbogner> markosejic, gdje mozes pomoci crtati? uvijek dobro dodje jos koji par ociju i ruku za uredjivanje
<markosejic> moje mjesto ima samo glavna i sporedna i 2 ulicice
<hbogner> markosejic, ali je ucrtano vise nego na google map makeru: http://sautter.com/map/?zoom=7&lat=44.9633&lon=17.11525&layers=0B00TFFFFFFF
<hbogner> markosejic, koje mjesto?
<hbogner> uvijek mozes pomoci, ti bolje od mene znas sto je gdje
<markosejic> jel se bas mora sve rucno
<hbogner> a kako bi ti? da ti dodje google i ucrta ti umjesto tebe :)
<markosejic> ne nego jel se smije s gpsom proci da ucrta rutu
<hbogner> ajde nemoras rucno olovkom i papirom, mozes preko moba, preko kompa, preko papira, mozes samo skupljati gpx putanje kud prodjes, itd itd, ima puuuno nacina :D
<hbogner> e nece automatski ucrtati, tako je waze radio
<hbogner> ali mozes proci sa gps-om i uploadati log pa ce netko drugi kad tad to ucrtati
<hbogner> ako imas jos pitanja pitaj slobodno na #osm-hr ima nas tamo
<hbogner> ja mozda sad odjurim dalje
<SilverSpace> ovaj google maps sve gori i gori
<obruT> demit, krenut gledat seriju prije nego sto izadje zadnja epizoda ili ne :P 
<weshmashian> ovisi, ako pitas moju zenu ona ce prvo zadnju epizodu pogledat, tek onda ostatak
<weshmashian> heh, promaklo me na poslu
<obruT> ma vjerojatno cu pogledati ovih 5 u sljedecih tjedan i pol pa cu camit cekajuci ostatak :P
<obruT> weshmashian: promaklo te u sto ? :)
<weshmashian> obruT: lead shit shoveler :)
<obruT> lijepo :P :)
<weshmashian> sad sam sef mmiketu :D
<weshmashian> buahahaha
<jelly> weshmashian: niko ti ne zavidi!
<jelly> niko: apologies, your name means literally "nobody"
<weshmashian> znam :(
<jelly> :-)
<igustin> weshmashian: ha? ti isto radiš u toj crossvalia-related ekipi? :S
<weshmashian> igustin: aye. hmp (ili kakolivec) mi je sef
<igustin> weshmashian: opa ;)
<ivoks> http://en.meizu.com/products/mx3-product.html
<rut> mail geekovi pitanje 
<rut> virtual_alias_domains moze ici i kao hash:/putanja/do/virtualnih/domena
<rut> ?
<rut> za postfix naravno 
<rut> nitko ?
<Mmike> blj
<jelly-hme> ljb
<jelly-hme> nisam slagao wireless na linuxu godinama
<rut> problemi?
<jelly-hme> izgleda da nije radilo kad je signal bio prejak
<weshmashian> meni bilo super kad mi je debilan sve sam slozijo :) bas mi je super bit obican user
<weshmashian> i tak gledam SSD diskove.. i gledam kak su jeftini.. i onda skuzim da u opisu pise 5400RPM
<jelly-hme> meni stari debian iz nekog razloga nije nista nalazio na skenu zadnjih tjedan-dva, a danas eto radi
<jelly-hme> jedino realisticno objasnjenje je da sam bio preblizu APa (manje od metar)
<jelly-hme> jos kad bi skuzio zasto zvucna ne radi i popravio tastaturu, mogao bi nekome i prodati ovaj stari laptop
<SweetMuffin> rut: zakaj "hash:" ? Mo'sh ti i "dbm:" kol'ko znam, ali zasto?
<rut> muffin a zasto ne ? pa neda mi se pisat sve u cf jer 
<rut> ima toga
<markosejic> dobra vecer
<jelly-hme> SweetMuffin: hash: je default
<rut> i nemam potreba sa db
<rut> e sad kako taj /path/do/domena mora izgledat .. 
<rut> myexample.com             20070608
<rut> example.com                  20070801
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pogledao sam svoje, i konkretno za " virtual_alias_domains" imam obican file, a ostavio sam default ( centos 6 , mail_version = 2.6.6 )
<rut> postfix kao ignorira ovo (datume) .. a jel moze i bez toga ?
<SweetMuffin> za sve drugo u tom config bloku imam "hash:" istina
<Mmike> 1601 packets transmitted, 862 received, +685 errors, 46% packet loss, time 1604897ms
<Mmike> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.111/159.808/2072.002/180.550 ms, pipe 4
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> malo radi, malo ne
<Mmike> to ti je wireless na linux :/
<SweetMuffin> rut: ja imam obican path , bez sufiksa
<rut> Postfix will ignore the creation date but remember map files must have two sides.
<jelly-hme> SweetMuffin: za svaku izmjenu u obicnom fajlu moras restartati (mozda samo reloadati) servis
<rut> jel sad lazu ili ne ?
<SweetMuffin> jelly: meni to ( malo prometa) dodje na isto kao i rehash, neki db format je bolji,vjerujem
<jelly-hme> a sa hash: samo okines postmap i procesi ga sami pokupe
<weshmashian> jelly: meni je super kad se uvalim iznad routera (ispod garniture stoji, jel) i onda mi signal padne na 45% recimo
<jelly-hme> ali grijes guzicu mikrovalovima
<jelly-hme> s/grijes/kuhas/
<weshmashian> fino toplo
<SweetMuffin> A i spermici ozive :D
<weshmashian> imam jedno dijete, meni dost :)
<jelly-hme> SweetMuffin: zanimljiva definicija "ozivljavanja"
<SweetMuffin> Zgrije ih sigurno
<ivoks> 16 GB of memory
<ivoks> Dual SIM/Micro-SIM slot
<ivoks> Rear flash camera: 13 Mp with autofocus
<ivoks> Dolby Audio Technology™
<ivoks> 4000 mAh Li-ion battery
<ivoks> Dimensions: 5.7”
<ivoks> CPU: Quad Core Cortex A7 7 up to 1.5 GHz
<ivoks> nelose :)
<ivoks> 259,90 €
<jelly-hme> kada, 2015?
<jelly-hme> 16GB memorije za 350 dolara, nema jebene sanse; to je valjda kolicina onboard flasha 
<jelly-hme> ivoks: Cortex-A7 ima kriplane Neon instrukcije, rade duplo sporije nego na A8; s druge strane, trosi nesto manje u idleu pa obicno dolazi kao quad-core.  MTK6589 je primjer jeftinog SoC-a sa Cortex-A7
<Mmike> jel' radi na tome mongodb?
<jelly-hme> u mom mobitelu je MTK6589; ako se radi o slicnom kineskom phabletu sa 1GB memorije, to je tipicna cijena, mozda i malo skuplje
<jelly-hme> ako ima 1.5-2GB RAM-a onda je cijena ok
<jelly-hme> (za nekoga ko voli ogromne mobitele od 6")
 * jelly-hme nece nikad vise uzeti mobitel s ekranom vecim od 4"
<jelly-hme> Mmike: mongodb radi svugdje
<Mmike> s4 mini djeluje obecavajuce
<Mmike> s3 mini je drek
<jelly-hme> kolega ce naruciti s4 mini, budemo vidjeli
<ravilov> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p/729502.aspx
<jelly-hme> index je fakat ocajan ponekad
<jelly-hme> kupiti kvalitetne ekrane za videoconferencing je sasvim ok ako im treba na tjednoj bazi
<igustin> Mmike: S3mini je sasvim OK i prema price/features i prema ciljanoj skupini korisnika
<igustin> (ali naravno da je S4 bolji)
<ivoks> i'm pushing patched nova 2013.2.1 to build ppa it will take an hour before 
<ivoks> it will be available for download
<ivoks> fuck
<ivoks> jebo ti lag i iskon
<SweetMuffin> izvrstan ovaj tv, odnosno, naocale ! Pise da dolaze bez muke, valjda su se naocale u starijim modelima mucile u dostavi 
<jelly-hme> zijev
<jelly-hme> laku noć
<SilverSpace> gledam danas zatvoren sony u garden mallu
<SilverSpace> kaj i oni zatvaraju trgovine 
<Mmike> igustin, upravo ne, nije ok. neupotrebljivo je spor.
<Mmike> svaki novi upgrade androida ga uspori
<igustin> ?!? S3mini je iznenađujuće brz, s obzirom na klasu i skupinu
<Mmike> ma, jesi ti kad koristio taj uredjaj ? :)
<igustin> imam ga u obitelji, bolji je od očekivanja
<igustin> naravno da je osjetno slabiji od full S3, ali je *dobar*
<Mmike> :) nije dobar
<Mmike> spor je
<igustin> nije za poslovnjake i zahtjevne korisnike, naravno
<Mmike> kliknem na 'sms' i cekam 10-15 sekundi da se smsovi pojave
<igustin> Mmike: ako ga koristiš za sebe, slažem se - to nije model za tebe
<igustin> ma nema Å¡anse
<Mmike> kliknem na 'view contact' nakon poziva, i cekam 5-6 sekundi da se nestso desi
<Mmike> zena ima s2, taj je high-speed cruising missle naspram s3 mini
<igustin> to se *ne* dešava na ovom kojeg koristimo
<Mmike> jeste upgradeirali kad android?
<igustin> znam, S2 je jači od S3mini
<Mmike> jer, kad sam ga kupio bio je cist fajn
<Mmike> da, bio je sporiji od s2, al' nist strasno, ono, ok 
<Mmike> i kako vrijeme ide, dolaze updateovi, i ovo ne radi i ne radi i ne radi
<igustin> 4.1.2
<Mmike> odem u fotic, fotkam fotku. kliknem na instagram 'share -> instragram' i cekam 20ak sekundi da se instagram oteli
<igustin> bilo je par puta neki slowdown, ali reboot je riješio
<igustin> lol, ne
<Mmike> tja
<igustin> moguće previše otvorenih aplikacija koje očito 4.1.2 ne hendla dobro
<Mmike> znam par ljudi koji ima s3 mini i svi su razocarani kako je spor
<igustin> primijetio sam da moj S3 s novim 4.2 puno bolje swapa apps po memoriji
<igustin> ok, sporiji je od S3, pa i od S2, i nije za zahtjevne, ali je solidan za cijenu i kupce
<Mmike> ja sam s3 mini uzeo zato sto je malen
<igustin> greška
<Mmike> jer, s2 mi je prevelik
<Mmike> a s3 je, onak... za ping pong
<Mmike> da, totalna
<Mmike> trebao sam HTC uzet
<Mmike> jbg
<igustin> pa i HTC je velik, wtf?
<igustin> vidi koliko imaš aktivnih apps, pa ubi suvišno
<ivoks> htc one je...
<ivoks> ...stoljecima ispred samsunga
<igustin> full One možda je, ali One X me nije toliko impresionirao
<igustin> nije loš, ali da je nešto turbo nije
<ivoks> jedino sto je htc sjebo
<ivoks> je ime
<igustin> :)
<ivoks> i sad ljudi misle kako su htc one i htc one x nekako povezani
<ivoks> da bude gore
<ivoks> neki misle kako je one x bolji od one
<ivoks> al ono, to su neusporedivi telefoni
<igustin> da, slažem se :)
<ivoks> nikakve slicnosti nemaju
<Mmike> igustin, nemam aktive apps
<igustin> to su dvije klase, i tako su ih trebali brendat
<Mmike> igustin, ok, kad u chrometu imam 20+ tabova otvoreno, onda je ultra-turbo spor.
<igustin> Mmike: jesi li možda instalirao app za LED notification emulaciju? to je ubilo naš
<Mmike> nop
<igustin> looool
<Mmike> pa ovaj nema led
<Mmike> kak mislis - emulaciju?
<ivoks> trenutno imam 23 taba u chromeu
<igustin> imaš app koji na S3mini emulira notification LED kojeg ima S3
<ivoks> to je 'rijesio sam se viska' situacija
<ivoks> kada se nagomila, bude ih i 60ak
<Mmike> igustin, kak, na displayu?
<igustin> Mmike: aplikacija lijepo radi ali ubije bateriju i performanse, ne znam zašto, možda su je popravili
<igustin> Mmike: da
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> al' nemam to
<igustin> konfiguriraš što, kada, koliko često i dugo
<Mmike> super mi je da kad primim mob da se zatrese :)
<SilverSpace> bravo za rusiju,potvrdila je moto olimpijskih igara,važno je sudjelovati
<Mmike> ak ima sms ili nesto
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislis na ono kak su izmlatili one pussy riot tetke? :)
<SilverSpace> u rangu slovenaca 
<ivoks> ispali, ha
<ivoks> kaj je bilo?
<igustin> ivoks: koji ti koristiš sad? One?
<SilverSpace> finci ih dobili
<SilverSpace> nema medalje za ruski hokej
<Mmike> igustin, ja cak brijem da bi najbolje bilo ubost polovni s2 i naturit ciganmod gore
<ivoks> igustin: da
<ivoks> Mmike: uzmi si radje desire 600
<igustin> Mmike: za tebe vjerojatno da, ali ipak preporučam S4 ili S3
<igustin> da ne kažem S5 :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to je veliko k'o htc one?
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> igustin, prvelike su mi te plahte :) mogu si i ipad tak uzet :)
<ivoks> nije one velik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: te pussy riot tetke su fakat glupa skupina ali ono nisu zasluzile 
<igustin> Mmike: trebalo je i meni da se priviknem na S3, ali nije mi žao
<Mmike> igustin, ne stane mi u okostrukovnu torbicu
<ivoks> ja sam plakao kad mi je s3 upao u vodu
<Mmike> i onda djaba
<igustin> mislim na veličinu
<Mmike> nemam kud s njim
<ivoks> ali nakon dva tjedna s htc one, skuzio sam da je s3 u vodi najbolje okruzenje za samsung :)
<igustin> nije ti palo na pamet uzeti pola inča veću torbicu? :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> ivoks: a dobro, sada, nemojmo pretjerivati :)
<igustin> nisu stvari tako crno bijele
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> naime, sto...
<ivoks> bio sam glup
<ravilov> nije los samsung
<ivoks> kao, mora imati sd karticu, mora imati bateriju koju mogu vaditi
<igustin> ja imam S3 i sasvim je OK, ne kažem da je bolji od One, ali...
<Mmike> neznam kakav je s3
<Mmike> al' s3 mini je los
<ivoks> i onda skuzim, da sam tu karticu i bateriju vadio i stavljao samo kada bi se ovaj razletio po podu
<ivoks> onda sam ga morao skupljati
<ivoks> to me zivciralo
<ivoks> plastika popucala
<igustin> jesi zadovoljan s One?
<ivoks> bas ono, ruzan ko govno nakon 3 mjeseca koristenja
<ravilov> ivoks, sta tek da si imao ovaj? https://phonebloks.com/en/goals
<ivoks> igustin: najbolji telefon ikad.
<igustin> super, ja zadovoljan s S3 :)
<ivoks> do htc one, desire je bio najbolji
<igustin> +silikonska zaštita i folija, bez ogrebotine
<ivoks> ali htc one je bolji i od desirea
<ivoks> kakva folija
 * ravilov ima Motorolu i toliko je zadovoljan da je kupio jos jedan
<ivoks> pa to je gorilla staklo
<Mmike> ivoks, onaj stari desire?
<ivoks> da
<ravilov> to znaci da se teze razbije
<ravilov> ali se jednako lako izgrebe
<Mmike> tja, ok je bio
<ivoks> htc desire (prvi i jedini)
<Mmike> pre malo memorije je imao
<ivoks> a gle
<ivoks> ne govorim o performansama
<Mmike> radio je ok tek kad sam stavio cigana gore
<ivoks> sada je desire sranje
<ivoks> ali ce raditi jos 10 godina
<ravilov> oh, ne pricamo o performansama?
<ivoks> s3 mozda jos 2-3 mjeseca
<ravilov> ona je HTC G1 pobjednik svih sampiona
<ravilov> onda*
<igustin> ravilov: što ti sad koristiš?
<ravilov> igustin, ^
<ivoks> one kad ga primis, odmah imas osjecaj da je to cvrsto i ne ide nikuda
<ravilov> Motorola
<ravilov> Atrix 4G
<ravilov> Mmike, meni su svi pricali da cigana nikad nisu uspjeli sloziti da radi dobro na desire
<Mmike> ivoks, one je velik k'o s3?
<ivoks> manji
<Mmike> ravilov, nemas kaj slozit - skines, instaliras, radi.
<Mmike> ono, mega-turbo jednostavno.
<ivoks> Mmike: ali jako malo manji
<igustin> ok, ja bih radije da S3 nije toliko plastičan, ali ne uzimam mu za toliku manu, ne pada mi uopće, a drugo je OK
<Mmike> doduse, meni je vileni to napravio prvi put jer sam ja bio tutlek :P)
<ivoks> Mmike: medjutim, proporcionalan je
 * SilverSpace ce na u ljeto mjenjati mob i nezna kaj ce uzeti
<ravilov> Mmike, ma ne, da developeri nisu uspjeli sloziti da bas sve radi
<ivoks> s3 je neproporcionalan
<weshmashian> meh, treba se vratit na stare nokie i amen :)
<ravilov> jedno poprave, drugo se potrga
<igustin> SilverSpace: S5 :)
 * igustin piri vatru
<SilverSpace> igustin: samsung ne idee u moju kucu :)
<igustin> issse, koje predrasude
<igustin> SilverSpace: a zašto, molim te?
<ravilov> kost je recimo imao desire i vrtio je gore nekog cigana, ali morao je stalno raditi neki update jer svako malo izbace novi build gdje isprave neke major stvari
<SilverSpace> igustin: tv je radio 10g i onda je crko :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, Oppo 5 ili Oppo 7
<igustin> SilverSpace: ? :S o.O
<ravilov> pa sto bi ti, 10 godina je danas za elektroniku cijela vjecnost
<igustin> SilverSpace: ček, nakon 10g ti je crknuo Smasung TV i zato nećeš kupti Samsung smartphone?!?
<weshmashian> kompijuktere isto treba zabranit, jednom sam vidio pornografiju tamo!
<SilverSpace> igustin: istina je za tv ovo se ostalo zajebavam inace mi se ni jedan samsung telefon ne svida 
<ravilov> weshmashian, meni je prico jedan sta je gledo
<weshmashian> :D
<ivoks> pazi ti ovo
<ivoks> hrvatske zeljeznice
<ivoks> ukidaju radno mjesto
<ivoks> voditelj produkta zitarice
<SilverSpace> igustin: sve mi je to nekako skripavo kad uzmem u ruke poslje htc legenda 
<ivoks> hrvatske zeljeznice
<ivoks> Otkaz dobiva 200 šefova: ukidaju se radna mjesta "voditelja produkta žitarice", "voditelja produkta SŽ, CFR, JŽ, MŽ, BDŽ, ŽFBH, ŽRS", "referenta za raspravu sa stranim željezničkim upravama", a bez posla ostaje i "koordinator za talijanske i francuske željeznice" koji je primao plaću od 42 tisuće kuna, a uopće nije znao ni talijanski ni francuski
<Mmike> da, citao sam to
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> sta si ja taki poso neki ne nadjem! :)D
<ivoks> referent za raspravu
<SilverSpace> igustin: mislio sam uzeti note i odustao zakljucio da mi fakat ne treba takva cigla 
<ivoks> i sad ti meni reci da njih ne treba likvidirat
<ivoks> nego sta bi s njima?
<weshmashian> jednom sam isao na "razgovor" za posao u HZu
<ivoks> Krilo za bivše. “Godinama je ova kompanija poslovala tako da je jedan predsjednik Uprave smjenjivao drugoga, a ovaj bivši po automatizmu postajao savjetnik. Zamislite – netko vas zamjeni jer loše radite posao, a vi nakon toga postanete savjetnik novom šefu Uprave”, kaže mi jedan dobro upućeni djelatnik HŽ Carga.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: je a kad se jos uzme koliko se uu hz kralo vjerojatno i danas jos uvjek ali manje 
<SilverSpace> moj ujak iz kz nikada nije kupio naftu za svo traktor 
<SilverSpace> a zamisli koliko je bilo takvih 
<SilverSpace> i to jos za vrijeme juge 
<SilverSpace> fakat pada kisa jadni ovi 
<SilverSpace> eh sad lik napise    Ocito KHL ipak nije tako dobra liga
<SilverSpace> a igraju dvijica ili trojica u khl
<SilverSpace> http://urod.ru/uploads/022014/0_c37c4_13157532_XL.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> ne klikam na *.ru :P :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: za tebe http://is.gd/9Q4V6g
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> Kažite zbogom čipkastom donjem rublju u Rusiji, Kazahstanu i Bjelorusiji, piše Moscow Times. Čipkaste gaćice bit će uklonjene s polica trgovina 1. srpnja 2014. godine.
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-20
<BotaniCar|2> Mornin'
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ivoks> kaj je vec jutro?
<ivoks> a u k.
<jelly> k. kao kenny+mirka
<ivoks> http://civordnaratep.blog.hr/2014/02/1631742220/nema-suta-bez-kune.html
<ivoks> vidi, a di je mirka
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> super mi je kad gledam prezentacije kineskih klijenata
<ivoks> pa vele 'New UI design enchancements'
<BotaniCar|2> prelazak s SUN/Oraklj/cija-je-vec jave na openjdk mi spustio load an serveru s 6.XX na 0.XX :) 
<ivoks> i onda vidim da su fini dizajn zamijenili s kombinacijom ljubicaste, plave, zelene i crne
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: vjerojatno ti aplikacija ne radi :)
<jelly> ivoks: CGA paleta, klasika
<BotaniCar|2> kak sam opet BotaniCar|2 .. 
<jelly> bar nisi BotaniCar½
<ravilov> jelly, CGA paleta ima cyan a ne zelenu ;)
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> fali i bijela
<ravilov> http://www.8bittoday.com/images/pixeljoint_ceguafinishx2.png
<ravilov> da mi je znat tko je u to vrijeme zakljucio da je to najoptimalniji set boja
<jaizza> ima umjetničkihh duša na kanalu?
<jelly> ravilov: cyan, zeleno, plavo, to je sve isti kufer
<BotaniCar> Meni je sve to sivo :)
<ravilov> jaizza, ne, samo matematicari i zgubidani
<ravilov> wait
<ravilov> zgubidan ~ umjetnik
<jaizza> ravilov: hm pa..
<BotaniCar> ravilov: umjetnici nisu zgubidani ! https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/12768_821189861240450_1865263456_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> gle, jaizza https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1796450_821169761242460_662256092_n.jpg
<jaizza> evo pa tko voli nek izvoli: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9ficvPdpZg
<jaizza> evo još jedna malo duža: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtGOj8jUhm8
<datase> jaizza: Title: Amazing street artist in New York, Views: 3905, Rating: 95.67568%
<BotaniCar> Ovi u MS popizdili, gase skydrive 
<BotaniCar> sad dobih na mail http://jebo.me/pas/8
<MmikePoso> Mongo je govno, mongo je govno, mongo je govno, mongo je govno...
<jaizza> MmikePoso: hoće to tak kad nešto ne kužiš baš...
<drj_cro> mmike se prebacio sa hrackanja mysql-a na hrackanje mongoa :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, sad probaj sqlite
<ravilov> promjene radi
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kCvSyJaYbc
<ivoks> to su bila vremena...
<datase> ivoks: Title: Microprose F19 Stealth Fighter, DOS, Views: 16160, Rating: 98.596488%
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ja brijem da mu je lakse napraviti skriptu koja na random izbacije "$non-pgsql-db je sranje"
<MmikePoso> ravilov: nemam ja kaj probavat, customer to koristi
<MmikePoso> moje je da krpam
<MmikePoso> al' mongodb je nepokrpljiv
<MmikePoso> katastrofalno losa stvar
<MmikePoso> jaizza: ti ces bit glavni razlog sto cu ja promjenit banku :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, onda jednostano napravi skriptu koja izbacuje random podatke i nazovi je "sucelje prems bazi" :p
<jaizza> MmikePoso: ček da škicnem nešto ;-)
 * ravilov razmislja jel Mmike bjezi od jaizze ili prema jaizzi
 * MmikePoso bjezi OD, uspjesno, vec jedno 10ak godina :D
<jaizza> ravilov: upozori me molim te ak počne trčat prema meni
<ravilov> MmikePoso, e to se zove maraton
<jaizza> MmikePoso: ic ok, you can go ;-)
<ravilov> tj
<ravilov> SAD mozes ici
<ravilov> nakon ove mane prepravke
<ravilov> manje*
<jaizza> ravilov: opet si mi u glavi!
 * ravilov ups
<MmikePoso> vish ti ove jaizze
 * MmikePoso najednom ima viska nula na racunu :D
<BotaniCar> Now, RUN ! 
<ravilov> ispre ili iza zareza?
<ravilov> ove iza ti mogu i ja nadodat
<jaizza> pa kad već trči prema meni da bar dotrči s NEŠTO para ;-)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj se minus na tekucem ne racuna kao pare ? :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: računa se kao manjak istih :-)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, sad daj karticu zeni pa budu nule i ispred i iza zareza :p
 * MmikePoso ima zeninu karticu
<MmikePoso> jebote, grad zagreb za trece dete daje 30k kuna bespovratne pomoci
<ravilov> ... nevermind
<BotaniCar> ravilov: dam jaja na panj da je MmikePoso onaj koji generira potrosnju:)
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaj nije 54k za 3ce
<ravilov> jaizza, ako sam na dva tekuca u minusu, jel se to racuna kao plus?
<ravilov> (-) x (-) = (+)
<jaizza> ravilov: fulal si operaciju - nemreš si množiti račune; dakle:  (-) + (-) = (?)
<ravilov> ma to i je plus, samo nakrivo
<MmikePoso> drj_cro: ne, 30k i nestso
<MmikePoso> 36
<MmikePoso> ili tak nekak
<MmikePoso> i sve za dalje
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kolko čujem, MmikePoso uplati se pare ženi na račun i onda dobije đeparac
<jaizza> *sve
<MmikePoso> - za treće i svako daljnje dijete roditelja podnositelja zahtjeva 54.000,00 kuna koje će se isplatiti u jednakim godišnjim obrocima tijekom 6 kalendarskih godina. 
<MmikePoso> o jebomater
<MmikePoso> imas pravo!
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ja misl'o da tak svi mi ozenjeni
<SilverSpace> stigla kutna garnitura nakom mjesec i pol 
<SilverSpace> dana
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ja pustim svom mužu sve kaj si zaradi za đeparac
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kad ti je muz pobegel iz $porn-firme , mogao si je priustiti odijelo od zlata da je ostao :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zapravo, ovdje ima daleko veću plaću :-D
<BotaniCar> zapravo, kaj ti mislis da ti on sve govori, jaizza? 
<BotaniCar> Mnijem da je zbegel od tamo jer nije bio dovoljno muskarac da izdrzi sva ta krpanja *takvih* webova :) Unatoc bradici i brku :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mah, nek ima, moj je
<BotaniCar> :D
<jaizza> LOL https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1623677_619799388089977_2105233354_n.jpg
<ravilov> i sto sad, radi za istu industriju ali od doma? :p
<jaizza> ravilov: tko?
<ravilov> pa tvoj
<ravilov> muz
<jaizza> ravilov: ne radi za istu industriju :-)
<ravilov> onda dobro
<ravilov> ja mislio da je otvorio doma obiteljski biznis :p
<jaizza> ravilov: nešto kao rađenje na što više dece?
<jaizza> ravilov: vidi koliko dobim za treće
<jaizza> ni muž ni ja ne moramo radit više nakon trećeg ;-)
<ravilov> tak nesto otprilike, iako ne kao primarni cilj
<ravilov> plus naravno opsezna dokumentacija
<jaizza> sjedi sine, mama i tata su snimili kako si ti nastao, mislimo da si dovoljno velik da ti sad pokažemo
<jaizza> ?
<ravilov> sto se pravi blesava :)
<ravilov> more like
<ravilov> eto sine vidi kako si nastao, ostatak svijeta je vec vidio
<jaizza> ravilov: plavuša u duši, sjećaš se? ;-)
<jaizza> kak mi se ne da niš delat
<jaizza> noćas su me zbudili vatrogasci
<jaizza> pa nisam mogla zaspat i sad sam za niš
<ravilov> oce to kad te vatrogasci "zbude" ;)
<ravilov> i ne odustaju
<ravilov> dok nisu gotovi
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kak mislis da ne moras delati nakon treceg ? 54 kilokune kroz 6 godina i nije neka para
<BotaniCar> Sve sam slozio ! Kaj vi imate strganog za mene ? :)
<ravilov> svijet
<BotaniCar> Zi urld iz nat inaf 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5vSyxzefRE
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: GARBAGE-//THE WORLD IS NOT ENOUGHT, Views: 48566, Rating: 97.844314%
<BotaniCar> Ne znam da li je dobro ili lose sto sad u nagiosu imam jos +40 senzora .. mjesecni report ce izgledati krasno, sve drugo .. 
<MmikePoso> eto sad na
<MmikePoso> nece mi se promjenit widnow title
<MmikePoso> kak to u debilanu nemre radit iz prve
<MmikePoso> zakaj
<MmikePoso> sta
<MmikePoso> tko
<ravilov> marsovci
<ravilov> MmikePoso, ako nije dobro poslozeno, te ako title text ima nepodrzani UNICODE znak, nekad se nece promijenit
<SilverSpace> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1s0jqld
<SilverSpace> ravilov: gdje su marsovci 
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ma stajaznam
<MmikePoso> clean install
<jelly> na marsu
<MmikePoso> mozda zato sto sam se k'o rut ulogiro?
<MmikePoso> cek
<SilverSpace> jelly: moj netjak kaze "ja sam vanzemaljac" :)
<MmikePoso> jasta
<MmikePoso> kad se ulogiram k'o luzer onda je ok
<jelly> kad vidim kakvih zemaljaca ima
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1920070_655139124522745_855657542_n.jpg # so sad
<ravilov> SilverSpace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnVGwsT73lQ
<datase> ravilov: Title: balašević, Views: 3319, Rating: 100.0%
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ti si rekao da ima nesto za linux sto hoce citati autocad fileove?
<ivoks> da
<MmikePoso> imam tlocrt stana koji bih htio povecati i isprintati
<MmikePoso> ne zelim editirati dokument
<MmikePoso> onaj brisicad se placa ili je free?
<ivoks> ma ne, imas bolji, besplatan
<ivoks> koji dassault koristi za projektiranje aviona
<ivoks> http://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight/overview/
<MmikePoso> kul
<ivoks> cak daju i deb paket za ubuntu
<MmikePoso> ivoks: kak se ti snalazis u tome?
<ivoks> u cemu?
<ivoks> tom programu?
<ivoks> recimo to ovak... moj stari to koristi
<ivoks> a on nije neki informaticki genij
<ivoks> i s time cita dwge koje mu ekipa salje iz autocada
<ivoks> nikad problema s otvaranjem nacrta
<MmikePoso> hoces rec da bih ja kao velikan informatike trebao sam lako skuzit kako cu isprintat/povecat nacrt? :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ak moj stari moze
<MmikePoso> eh
<ivoks> onda fakat...
<ivoks> ako si ikad radio u autocadu
<MmikePoso> nikad :)
<ivoks> ovo je isto
<ivoks> svejedno, skuziti ces
<ravilov> MmikePoso, konvertiraj u png pa zumiraj :p
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ruski-hokejasi-na-stupu-srama--izgubljeni-izbornik-se-ispricavao/1166642/
<ravilov> kad ce vise zavrsit te OI
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ovaj vikend
<ravilov> konacno
<SilverSpace> dva tjedna
<jelly> nije uopce dugo
<jaizza> BotaniCar: 54k kuna na 6 godina, pa to je više nego dovoljno za život!
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ono sto blagajnice u Konzumu zive nije zivot. 
<jelly> za ciji zivot, omanjeg zeca ili macke?
<jaizza> MmikePoso: pomozi mi ovdje!
<SilverSpace> sukobi i izvan Kijeva ne puste autobuse u kijev
<MmikePoso> jaizza: kae, sad mahanje sisama ne pomaze? :)
<jelly> 100 eura mjesecno je super dodatak, bolje nego nista
<BotaniCar> 100€ mjesecno je fakat u redu, ako racunas da ce ti okolina pomoci s kinderbetom i da imas smjestaj za bebu, s tim parama imas i pelene i kojesta drugog
<jelly> MmikePoso: to ju je i dovelo do situacije, brijem
<jaizza> MmikePoso: a kad je mahanje pomagalo na ircu?
<BotaniCar> *kinderbetom i namjestajem
<MmikePoso> jelly:  :D :D :D :D
<jaizza> MmikePoso: mislim, ne znam koja su tvoja iskustva
<jelly> jaizza: mislis da je Mmike mahao sisama?
 * jelly hides
<jaizza> jelly: :-X
 * jaizza ne misli k'o ni Kirin
<jelly> neki korisnici su duhoviti
<jelly> Warning: User 'pazi-internet' has been added to the passwd file.
<ravilov> jaizza, izgleda da je vrijeme da diskusiju prenesete izvan irca
<ravilov> negdje gdje mahanje ako ne pomaze onda je barem vidljivo
<BotaniCar> za kaj je "lft" (linux, ne kidney transplantation) kratica ? 
<BotaniCar> lft stands for 'layer four traceroute.' , dzizs, trebalo mi je da nadjem
<markosejic> D Dan
<BotaniCar> o/
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<SilverSpace> Tesko da se ovo vise u Ukrajini moze zaustaviti
<SilverSpace> Glasnogovornik ukrajinskog olimpijskog odbora izvijestio je kako se 45 sportaša vraća kući iz Sočija zbog posljednjih sukoba u zemlji.
<BotaniCar> Moram priznati da uopce nisam pratio tu situacijju, kaj protestanti opce hoce ? 
<markosejic> Ostavku Vlade i predsjednika
<markosejic> i hoce u EU
<BotaniCar> Imaju nekakvog vodju,ili su samo neorganizirana masa s zeljama ? 
<markosejic> e to nisam pratio
<BotaniCar> Gledam, svako malo negdje nekakvi krvavi neredi jer $netko-na-vlasti nece sici s trona ... 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ukratko Janukovic pretsjednik kad je dosao na vlast promjenio ustav tako da je car nad carevima i prosvjednici zauzeli trg majdan i sad kad ih je policija hjela maknut dolazi do velikih sukoba 30 ljudi je poginulo vec
<markosejic> neki dan gledam za moj laptop ddr2 470 kn 2 gb
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sve u svem, frajer na ego tripu se ne da dolje ? O,svasta
<jaizza> ravilov: ja sam mislila da te ometamo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da proruski orjentirab i ima specijalce iza sebe koji su vecinom rusi a rusa ima u ukrajini 17%
<SilverSpace> za sad se vojska ne mjesa
<markosejic> njimusia pase ovako jer mogu dirigirati kako hoce R
<markosejic> rusi
 * jaizza trenutno mora koristiti IE
 * jaizza diše duboko
<jaizza> ne pomaže
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Ukraine_census_2001_Ukrainians.svg
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nemoj pre jako disati, bu ti kolegu herc izdal :)
 * BotaniCar hides
<jelly> sef vec minutu plese po tastaturi i "generira entropiju"
<BotaniCar> jelly: tvoj shef mi je simpatican jos otkad si pejstao onu njegovu screen-on-logon skriptulju :)
<jelly> izgleda glupi corosync-keygen veli "press keys to generate entropy" iako se radi o virtualki i rondanje po ssh "tipkovnici" ne dodaje puno u /dev/random
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eto danas su specijalci bojevu municiju koristili i ublili petnajstak ljudi i jos toliko ranili 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a vojska stoji po strani ? Pfft .. 
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly> vojska ceka razvoj dogadjaja, mozda ce stati na stranu pobunjenika mozda nece
<BotaniCar> jelly: mene su uvijek ucili ( i povijest pokazuje) da murja stiti Vladu,a vojska narod .. zato se cudim da ovdje vojska stoji po strani dok narod gine 
<SilverSpace> hjeli su jucer izmedu stat pa je janukovic smjenio glavnog generala
<SilverSpace> bijno polje Majdan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_LFrMcoEm4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Espreso TV - LIVE, Views: 4860, Rating: 80.451108%
<jaizza> BotaniCar: otišal je na rulčak
<SilverSpace> bojno*
<BotaniCar> jaizza: breathe free, then ... or was it "breed" ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: stoji postrani kad je ustavom zabranjeno da se mjesa protiv naroda i vjerojatno ima dosta rusa u toj vojci
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: brijem da je ovo drugo, pa tko bi tebe zausavio da vozis tenk u cujes da specijalci pucaju na narod na Dolcu ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) 
<SilverSpace> povjest ukrajine i rusije je duga i zamrsena 
<SilverSpace> navodno je van kijeva jos i gore jer policija brani ulazak prosvjednika u grad 
<SilverSpace> koji dolaze sa oruzjem pa se puca na sve strane
<jaizza> evo vam zanimljivog Å¡tiva
<jaizza> https://www.buckhill.co.uk/blog/how-to-enable-broadcast-and-multicast-on-amazon-aws-ec2/2#.UwXbXWfvxGP
<jelly> BotaniCar: jos se to nije razbuktalo dovoljno
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<SilverSpace> e da nestalo je i cca 200 policajaca kaj se uopce ne zna gdje su 
<BotaniCar> "ne zna se" :) Nda :) Moraju prosvjednici jest' 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se ti nisu htjeli tuc protiv ovh 
<SilverSpace> ili su zbrisali ili su u zatvoru 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad se ti pravis fini, kao da nisi nikad gricnuo neku malicku :) 
<SilverSpace> ne, ja sam dzentlmen pa dozvoljavam njoj da me gricne 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> i ova je pukla http://is.gd/i2FVRh
<SilverSpace> dali se moze na android tablet vanjska usb kamera instalirati
<ravilov> sta je "tweraknje"?
<jaizza> Do Not Pass This Way Again
<jaizza> Considering MySQL? Use something else. Already on MySQL? Migrate. For every successful project built on MySQL, you could uncover a history of time wasted mitigating MySQL's inadequacies, masked by a hard-won, but meaningless, sense of accomplishment over the effort spent making MySQL behave.
<SilverSpace> ravilov: youtube ;)
<ravilov> jaizza, ko da je izbor baze odluka nekog tko zna o cemu prica
<weshmashian> sve na mongodb!
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moze, ali je jebada. Samo su neki modeli podrzani. Standard postoji , ako ti se kuca kod. Dapace, ako ti krene, imam honorarni posao za tebe
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: znaci radi na nekima 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imas i opciju da se zakacis na kameru s wirelessom , to je jos malo veci iz*eb
<BotaniCar> onda to radi u ad-hoc modu 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bolje pitanje je, radi li na odredjenom uredjaju USB OTG
<ravilov> ako radi, onda bi islo
<SilverSpace> ma treba bas na neki monitor kamera je na cca 5-6 metara za pregleda instalacija itd 
<SilverSpace> frend ne bi laptop 
<ravilov> does he want fries with that?
<SilverSpace> na laptopu radi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: frend se zajebao kad je pomislio da je zahtjev banalan :( 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, otakd je laptop == tablet?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ?
<ravilov> pa on
<ravilov> ono*
<ravilov> ako radi na laptopu, zasto pretpostaviti da ce radit i na tabletu?
<ravilov> nek si nabavi neki onaj laptop sto mu se ekran zarotira i preklopi na tipkovnicu i ima touchscreen :)
<SilverSpace> gle kamera radi pod windowsima ali on bi neki 7" monitor tablet 
<ravilov> pa zato rekog
<ravilov> <ravilov> does he want fries with that?
<ravilov> ilitiga
<ravilov> i sta bi on jos
<ravilov> rekoh*
<ravilov> bemliti tipke
<SilverSpace> hm reko mu da si uzme neki rabljeni lap i to mu je najjesdnostavnije
<ravilov> yep
<SilverSpace> tak to ne koristi dva tri puta godisnje
<SilverSpace> ili mene iznajmi :)
<SilverSpace> hm ideja mi je sad pala na pamet mali tplink ako radi ta usbe kamera na openwrt pa mu radi i mobitel 
<SilverSpace> tplink radi i na baterje
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<SilverSpace> vrtic
<SilverSpace> koja zlocestoca
<SilverSpace> dosadno mu u vrticu pa radi gluposti
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jesi vidio kaj je tweraknje
<jelly> twerk twerk se ptice glasaju?
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislio si na pi*e
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Moj sin veli "piČe" za chizme :) 
<BotaniCar> Vec sam zaradil kojekakve poglede mladih dama kad se sam svojim nogama razveseli u ducanu :) 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, cuo sam za twerkanje, ali tweraknje ne postoji
<ravilov> nepismeni novinari
<ravilov> rijec koju automatic spellchecker nece uhvatit :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: aha nisam na to gledao 
<SilverSpace> corav sam na takve stvari 
<ravilov> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=777_1392789840
<BotaniCar> kad gledam proxy filter statistike, ja sam generiram zabrana prometa koliko i ostatak firme :)
<BotaniCar> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aBKGyLN_700b.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> dan fakeri 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1525268_634926933210631_158476819_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> djes, rutino, gotova nocna ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili si i ti popizdio i slazes postfixe o trosku privatnog vremena *?
<rut> radim . na poslu sam 
<rut> upravo radim backup 
<BotaniCar> Sto znaci da cemo sad pricati o sexu i hrani, a dok dodjes doma o racunalima ? 
<BotaniCar> kaj i kak bekapiras ?
<BotaniCar> imas deduplikaciju ?
<BotaniCar> Imas duplikaciju ?
<rut> vidi ti njega sad 
<rut> kaj ti mislis da ja baratam sa tim tvojim izrazima :)
<rut> ja sam seljak 
<rut> testna masina koja je u produkciji 
<rut> esx
<BotaniCar> testna masina u produkciji ?! Vidis da ipak ja ne baratam tvojom terminologijom :) 
<BotaniCar> s cim bekapiras ESX(i) ? IBM? :
<rut> pa da . testna masina u produkciji 
<BotaniCar> u pogonu ? 
<rut> kaj ti nije jasno :)
<BotaniCar> U radu ? 
<BotaniCar> test<>produkcija , to mi nije jasno
<rut> pa bilo je u tetu sad ide u produkciju
<rut> *testu
<rut> sad je export pa ide u pogon 
<rut> jel ti sad jasno :)
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da nije, zato jer sam uvjeren da mi je sve jasno :D
<BotaniCar> A, kaj ce raditi server i zakaj si cloakan ? :) 
<rut> ja ne baratam tim strucnim izrazima . reko sam ti vec 
<rut> zato da se nevidi odakle dolazim 
<pkiller> kako da se klokan... kloka?
<BotaniCar> to je jasno, kaj skrivas, si se zaposlio u ITu Vlade RH ? 
<pkiller> taj freenode mi je uvijek bio cudan
<BotaniCar> Daj da ti malo pronjuskamo po firmi :)
<rut> mail web 
<jelly> pkiller: ode pitat na #freenode za unaffiated cloak
<BotaniCar> Nemoj da ti ostavljam slike s virusom/keyloggerom u metapodacima :)
<rut> nesmijes njuskat
<jelly> unaffiliated*
<pkiller> dobijem ga odmah ili moram cekat?
<rut> ako ces pitat na kanalu cekat ces do sutra
<BotaniCar> idem na #freenode pitati za no-effin-klouk :) 
<jelly> pkiller: obicno par minute
<pkiller> ajd da i to vidimo :)
<rut> pvt nekog ko ima voice i nije away
<BotaniCar> rut: ja sam u dve iteracije dobio cloak , pitajuci na kanalu, unutar 5 min 
<rut> i dobit ces za par min 
<rut> ti si prek veze .. tj. spage
<rut> a spaga ti jelly
<jelly> qe?
<BotaniCar> Samo sam lijepo pitao i odmah rekao zasto ga trebam. 
<BotaniCar> Operater mi je rekao da se strpim i *kabang* - cloaked
<jelly> rut: kaj ti brijes
<rut> ja drito u glavu da mi ekipa sa #ubuntu-hr nemore njuskat 
<rut> i reko staff moze
<BotaniCar> jelly: skuzi je da ti u bitkojnima placam protekciju na kanalima s kojima nemas veze :)
<pkiller> mislim da sam dobio u 5 sekundi
<jelly> BotaniCar: I wish
<rut> jelly pa botanicar je preko tebe sredio cloack
<jelly> rut: kaj ti brijes
<pkiller> kako vidim dali sam klokan
<rut> trebam brijat ?
<jelly> /whois pkiller 
<BotaniCar> [14:04:20] pkiller is pkiller!~pkiller@unaffiliated/pkiller
<pkiller> kul... u 5 sekundi me klokao lik
<BotaniCar> ako mi sad netko kaze da mi ura ne ide dobro, poludil bum :)
<markosejic> d dan
<pkiller> dobro ti ide :)
<rut> ih .. 500MB za 13sec
<pkiller> jao sam sam trebao poslati kratak zivotopis liku za neku web stranicu jer sam im vanjski suradnik...
<pkiller> poslao sam pola A4 papira... kao fol kratak :) rekao sam mu da krati di misli da može :)
<pkiller> jao jucer kako sam u #bitcoinu kenjao... odma se spustila cijena za 20$ :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDZLjaCJuw
<datase> ivoks: Title: UNIX: Making Computers Easier To Use -- AT&T Archives film from 1982, Bell Laboratories, Views: 2101, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> pkiller: spustila se jer mtgox jos nije rilisao koine koje su zarobili 
<pkiller> ma znam... ali kad to puste ce past jos vise... a i napravili su pomutnju sa goxcoinovima
<BotaniCar> Dvojim da ce past kad rilisaju, bit ce val prodaje jer su ljudi mjesec dana imali zamrznuta sredstva, nist vishe 
<BotaniCar> Primjeti kak europu to nije ni ogrebalo, samo su bedasti ameri popusili
<pkiller> da... val ponude... a potraznja nece bit...
<pkiller> vidim... bitstamp je stabilan
<BotaniCar> Dvojim da si u pravu, svi koji imaju nekuparu se keze k'o vukovi kad im spomenes panic sell koji slijedi :)
<pkiller> a oni imaju account u sloveniji... sta su to slovenci?
<SilverSpace> gledao malo na netu za usb kamere na duzem kablu izgleda da rade na linux ali ne na androidu tako da otpada tablet 
<pkiller> ili je samo banka u sloveniji
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ameri ce harakiri napravit sa tim... pravu paru ce ubacit u digitalnu koja ce izgubit na vrijednosti i popusit ce pare... to sve jos funkcionira jer su se neki veliki zaletili kao winkelvoksi
<pkiller> ali cim oni napuste brod svi su u banani... samo developeri koji su iskeširali na 1000$ ce se smijat kao idioti :)
<BotaniCar> Koliko vidim, sve vise big bizniza ulazi, a ne da izlazi 
<BotaniCar> Begone, harbringer of doom
<pkiller> hehe :)
<markosejic> vidjeti ce se
<markosejic> to je sve jos u povojima
<pkiller> ma ja sam za... ali instink me bocka :)
<pkiller> t*
<markosejic> sto se tice bitcoina i slicnih
<pkiller> markosejic: istina, tko zna mozda neki ekonomista napravi neki koin koji ce imat smisla i svi ce to prihvatit, a svi ovi pocetni koini ce biti samo za borzovno mešetarenje
<BotaniCar> markosejic: mani se te teme, riskiras tim ban ovdje. pkiller i ja smo mucki provokatori i slepamo se na sharm :) 
<markosejic> aha
<pkiller> hehe... pkill -9 BotaniCar
<BotaniCar> Mislim, pkiller se Å¡lepa na Å¡arm, ja trolam i nadam se najboljem
<markosejic> zanimljivo
<BotaniCar> pkiller: you don't have apropriate permissions, your request has been loged and administrative personel was informed. Prepare to be penetrated by drones
<markosejic> gledam neki dan ddr2 ram za laptop 2 gb 470 kn
<pkiller> sudo !!
<hbogner> markosejic, kud jucer nestade? taman te koko htio nesto pitat za tvoje mjesto :D
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31/1965663_600347966700818_472581076_o.jpg
 * pkiller slabs BotaniCar with a sudo Bang Bang comand!
<pkiller> slabs :) lol
<markosejic> aha nesto sam imao raditi pa sam izasao
 * BotaniCar forks and lets parent process die
<pkiller> kad izlazi taj ubuntu phone... je najavljen ili nije jos?
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aRQv53y?ref=fbp
<SilverSpace> ovo bi trebalo raditi http://is.gd/AIA3aq
<pkiller> di bi ti to gurao :)
<CTCP3> kad kupujem nes iz kine, kolko se placa carine i poreza i ostalih gluposti kod nas
<pkiller> ima granica vrijednosti do koje ne plaćaš ništa
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: ovisi kaj kupujes i koliko
<CTCP3> za nekih soma eura
<CTCP3> trebam 100 risera
<pkiller> racunaj +25% +8%
<pkiller> tako nekako
<CTCP3> aha
<CTCP3> 33%
<pkiller> porez i carina
<CTCP3> a postarina? gledam ove nebuloze, pise im "30-60 dana"
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: +25% +8% je vise os 33%
<SilverSpace> ne zbrajaju se 
<CTCP3> :S
<CTCP3> znaci 35%
<SilverSpace> najprije ti uracuna carinu pa na to sve pdv
<CTCP3> mudro
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> pa nisu ni oni od jucer :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: ne bi ja gurao nego frendu treba na gradilistu za razne odvode i instalacije
<SilverSpace> problem je kaj on ne bi na laptop nego neki manji tablet
<SilverSpace> ali to sigurno na androidu ne radi 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu mu slorit na ovo http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr703n
<SilverSpace> i onda moze na bilo kaj kaj ima wifi
<SilverSpace> i to sve radi na baterje
<pkiller> to i mene zanima...bilo bi odlicno da mogu stavii na gliser da mi snima pod vodom petu... da vidim dali je zamotano nesto ili nije :)
<SilverSpace> hm dalo bi se 
<SilverSpace> ia sa 4 ili 6 ledica na sebi 
<SilverSpace> ima*
<pkiller> jel širi sa više ledica?
<BotaniCar> CTCP3:  STO rajzera ? 
<pkiller> ali di ima ovaj ruter za nabavit... to mene zanima
<BotaniCar> Iha, de mi prodaj 2 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: kakvih rajzera... sta je to?
<BotaniCar> pkiller: na primjer http://www.ebay.com/bhp/pci-e-riser
<BotaniCar> odnosno http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/moR0CKtL56GQaEZHRY684kw.jpg 
<SilverSpace> pkiller: samo kaj moras rupu u brodu napraviti :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti brijes na to spojiti USB kameru ? 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: aha....
<BotaniCar> ( to , WRT kaj si linkao ) 
<pkiller> SilverSpace: to nikad nije problem... imam jednu rupu od mjeraca brzine koju sam zakrpao jer sad se to mjeri sa GPS-om a ne na cijev :)
<pkiller> sve nesto gledam da bi si uzeo MAC laptop neki
<BotaniCar> Blasphemy
<pkiller> da ali onda me vrati na zemlju 8k kuna
<pkiller> di da to nabavim :)
<pkiller> ali da na onaj windows surface 2 mogu stavit linux to bi vec uzeo
<pkiller> jel ima to kod nas uopce za kupit?
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis kod nas ? ja sam u EU, u EU se sve moze kupiti 
<pkiller> imas pravo... ali sa hrvatskom tastaturom
<pkiller> da budem iskren to bi mi bila prva :)
<pkiller> sve laptope sam u italiji ili u mađarskoj kupio :)
<pkiller> a i dali neki MS partner to može jeftinije nabavit?
<BotaniCar> "lack of sleep can lead to increased desire for sex" ... ja kao da nisam nikad spavao 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: na kaj spojit usb kameru 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako sam dobro shvatio sto tipkas, ti bi usb kameru spojio na ruter s WRTom ? 
<SilverSpace> to i jesu usb kamere samo na dugome kablu 
<SilverSpace> aha da na wrt 
<BotaniCar> i to radi ?
<SilverSpace> i taj router mali 
<SilverSpace> da radi i slike i video 
<BotaniCar> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=670564&sid=2fe24d59d6075b3f7999e72a77d58fae # pise da ne radi
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.reseaulibre.ca/guides/openwrt+webcam/
<pkiller> SilverSpace: a da mu uvalis surface pro 2 :)
<pkiller> window 8.1
<pkiller> idem... vidimo se mozda kasnije :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja i dalje ne vjerujem da ce to raditi ako se ne iz**bes s trazenjem specificnog hardvera ( http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/USB )
<SilverSpace> ma najlakse neki rabljeni lap i sve mu radi ali jebi ga on ne bi laptop
<BotaniCar> I ima pravo, ako cemo posteno. Samo , to jos nije popularizirano do te mjere da sve radi s svime 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj je najgore to mu treba dva tri puta mjesecno nekada ni toliko 
<SilverSpace> bolje da mene iznajmai 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako mu treba bilo kako cesto - treba mu :) Jbg, samo je pitanje s koliko eVricha se pise "trebam" :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : da, 100, jer sam ukalkuliro dio da nece radit :D
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : mozes dobit koji, kad dodju :D
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: finjak, kad ocekujes primitak, da sjednem u auto put Bjelovara ? :)
<CTCP3> pojma, morma vidit kak salju te kolko kosta postarina xD
<CTCP3> jos nisam naso ni koje da uzmem :>
<BotaniCar> Vecina kineza s kojima sam ja radio je bila spremna labelirati paket kao poklon, ako se usudis riskirati da zajebes carinu. 
<CTCP3> rizik je moje drugo ime :>
<BotaniCar> ja sam gledao da u cipoteci uzmem komponente i sam radim risere, brijem da bi zaradio milijardu kuna ovih dana
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> kolko kostaju dijelovi
<BotaniCar> naravnmo, nemaju sve potrebne komponente .. 
<BotaniCar> Nista ne kosta, nemaju sve
<BotaniCar> A ako probam u nabavku preko firme, pa me Uprava pita kaj radim, na kraju cu to raditi za firmu :D
<CTCP3> imas kakav normalan link za kupit risere? da su powered i da ne kostaju nebuloznih 20 eura i sl.
<BotaniCar> Ne, gledajuci napumpane cijene sam i pomislio da si za 20$ sam napravim 5 komada
<jaizza> ljudovi ostajte mi dobro
<SilverSpace> hajd
<SilverSpace> ovi ukrajinci nisu normalni jucer ih murija stjerala na pola trga i onda proglasili primirje jutros protestanti iznenadili muriju i krenuli u kontranapad pod primirjem i vratili trg
<CTCP3> taktika 101
<CTCP3> "zbuni neprijatelja"
<SilverSpace> lako primirje proglasit i pola uzet pa se opet pregrupirat
<SilverSpace> sad moze primirje kas smo na pocetnim polozajima
<ivoks> screw you irssi
<SweetMuffin> i say ! 
<weshmashian> very good ol' chap!
<Hrki> poz, jel mi mozete naci link gdje je popis stanovništva, ja ne kužim ovi stranicu
<Hrki> http://www.dzs.hr/Hrv/censuses/census2011/censuslogo.htm
<Hrki> i di sad mogu vidjeti popis prema gradovima i sl
<jelly> "I've told you a million times, stop exaggerating!"
<ravilov> http://www.reakcija.me/sokole/
<markosejic> d vecer
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: sve je tamo, dapace, i po kriterijima. Ako samo trazis po imenu i prezimenu i trazilica je tamo
<Hrki> ma naso sam :)
<Hrki> ocekivo sam lijepsi grafikon kao sto ima dip.hr
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrJvkquw7CM
<datase`> tonil: Title: Parni Valjak - Sve jos mirise na nju, Views: 12105540, Rating: 98.8732%
<Vlado9A3CY> da, sad sam skužio da mi u ubuntu 12.04 kompu ne radu Ubuntu One folder, neće ni uploadati ni download-ati, a ne javlja mi nikakvu grešku... dok u ovom netbookiću nemam tih simptoma. Idem reboot-at ubuntu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> *ne radi
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> malo ti star ubuntu 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, :) ... i ja sam star pa zivim :D
<Vlado9A3CY> najgore kaj moram zivjeti jos bar toliko koliko vec jesam :D
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: moras u ukrajinu cuo sam da se tamo krace zivi ovih dana
<Vlado9A3CY> ne micem se iz metropole niti metra vec duze vrijeme :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ak treba ginuti, neka to bude na rodnoj grudi :D
<Vlado9A3CY> budu se tamo u Ukr. snasli i bez mene ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> this program has been renamed from pms to mps
<SilverSpace> Terminal based YouTube jukebox with playlist management
<SweetMuffin> "najgore" :) 
<SilverSpace> tko gore 
<SilverSpace> sad bi dole 
<SweetMuffin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawala , kakve baje ovi istocnjaci .. 
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/np1/mps-youtube
<SilverSpace> super stvar 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: kaj je to isto nesto za rudarenje 
<SweetMuffin> nene , vise nesto kao trampa, to istocni svijet koristi, imas posrednika kojem vjerujes u Jemenu i das mu 20 koza , a ja u sudanu uzmem 30 vreca krumpira, ili 20$ 
<SweetMuffin> imas i primjere di se koristi
<SweetMuffin> fora je kaj je legalno u USA :)
<SilverSpace> svasta 
<SilverSpace> fakat je jeben ovaj mps-youtube
<SweetMuffin> ne mogu mu reci u kojoj kvaliteti da skida ? 
<SilverSpace> pa pita 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-21
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , novi postgres i novi initscripts za centos
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1911880_821841707841932_2058303577_n.jpg # smanjenje placa ! 
<drj_cro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe10ExwzCqk&feature=youtu.be fora
<datase`> drj_cro: Title: Say hello to Project Tango!, Views: 433172, Rating: 97.93532%
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1896974_620032284733354_409828329_n.jpg
<budz0r> jutro
<jaizza> jutro
<ivoks> ツ
<ivoks> oh da, irssi doveden u red
<jaizza> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-chinese-translation-fails/
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1959324_879085435454244_1403902618_n.png
<ivoks> 5 godina kasnije, prodaje whatsapp facebooku za 19 milijardi dolara
<ravilov> speaking of
<ravilov> http://thingsthatarecheaperthanwhatsapp.tumblr.com/
<jelly> ivoks: a Viber niko nece da kupi
<obruT> naravno jer je Viber izraelsko spijunsko sredstvo
<obruT> sam sto to ljudi ne kontaju
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzFXRz-b3Ns
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Locally Integrated Menus, Views: 1404, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> jos samo da ih ne skrivaju i super :)
<jelly> obruT: za razliku od whatsappa?
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol kaj si ti tu nesto pomjesao 
<jelly> ivoks: naucit ce za koju godinu, valjda
<SilverSpace> nesto su se ovi dogovorili u kijevu samo kaj nece nitko to potpisat 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> dzentlmenski dogovor
<jaizza> za buduće i sadašnje tateke :-)  
<jaizza> Po meni je važno za dijete da se ponekad dosađuje. U minula vremena kad je djeci bilo dosadno ona bi izmišljala priče i smišljala igre. Penjali bi se na drveće, igrali se kauboja i indijanaca, sami bi izmislili zaplet. Drveće nije molilo djecu da se dođu verati po njemu, igračke ih nisu nagovarale da ih pokupe i da se idu igrati s njima…dijete je samo trsilo ući u neki uzbudljiviji svijet ne bi li pobjeglo dosadi. Danas djeca stalno dobivaju u
<jaizza> http://www.jutarnji.hr/susan-greenfield--ipad-jos-ne-treba-dati-ucenicima-jer-moze-stetiti-razvoju-mozga/1127263/
<ravilov> yep, kad mu kazemo da malo ode u svoju sobu i zabavi se jer je bilo dosta xboxa, tableta i ostale elektronike, nakon poduzeg vristanja i plakanja cesto se na kraju toliko uspije zabavit da mu kazemo da sad smije opet na xbox ili nesto a on nece :)
<ravilov> also
<ravilov> zar nije unity oduvijek imao te locally integrated menus?
<ravilov> davno sam probao unity ali sjecam se da sam to vidio
<ravilov> ili je to bilo neko drugo sucelje/distra?
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1656301_748349605176344_448739086_n.jpg
<jaizza> ravilov: kolko star?
<jaizza> ravilov: fali '
<ravilov> '''''''''''''''''''''''''
<ravilov> eto da imas za rezervu
<ravilov> jedino sto nije squiggly ali sta sad
<ravilov> jaizza, 10
<jaizza> lijepe okrugle godine :-)
<MmikePoso> ravilov: e, kakvih sam prica o tebi cuo jucer na HULK skupstini
<MmikePoso> pa to je za kavupopit :)
<ravilov> zbunj
<ravilov> ok...
<ivoks> http://wetindeyng.blogspot.se/2014/02/pretty-girl-seeking-rich-husband-got.html?m=1
<ravilov> lol, dobar link
<jaizza> MmikePoso: nešto za tebe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URJeuxI7kHo
<ravilov> pretty girl seeking rich husband got html
<datase`> jaizza: Title: MongoDB vs MySQL, Views: 78186, Rating: 90.75556%
<MmikePoso> jaizza: mlada si ti jos :) ima nade za tebe
<jaizza> MmikePoso: :-)
<drj_cro> jaizza: olcan :)
<MmikePoso> mislim
<MmikePoso> to je prastaro :)
<MmikePoso> da, mongodb fakat je losiji od mysqla :/
<ravilov> jaizza, https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1891096_607134129354847_993955871_n.jpg
<jaizza> ravilov: :-)))
<ivoks> ovo je krsenje zakona, jel tako
<ivoks> S obzirom da smo radili promjene na nasem sustavu, moguce je da ste se vec odjavili s nase liste, a sad ste ipak ponovno primili ovaj nase e-mail. U tom slucaju molimo Vas da uvazite nasu ispriku i odjavite se opet na nacin kako je opisano u tekstu iznad. Moguce je i da nakon odjave dobijete jos nas sljedeci newsletter, ako je Vec bilo aktivirano novo slanje u trenutku Vase odjave. Nakon toga Vise necete primati nase obavijesti o popustima. 
<ivoks> rade promjene svakih 2-3 dana
<SilverSpace> zakon je ova zmija https://github.com/np1/mps-youtube
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koliko je vjerojatno da cu na gui-less stroju ici youtubati ? Ono, nemam gui, ali sam si instalirao zvucnu ? :) To treba tebi i jos trojci koji imaju RP a ne nekaj sposobno vrtiti cijeli OS :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je krsenje zakona samo ako nije t.ht u pitanju, onda je u redu :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa de mi odgovori :) Kome to treba ? 
<SilverSpace> meni :P
<BotaniCar> Tak sam i napisao :) 
<BotaniCar> nego, SilverSpace ti si rekao da ti se atom-based picek kilavi kad stavis linux ? 
<ravilov> what?
<BotaniCar> Mislio si na gui, ili na sve ? 
 * ravilov -ov server nema gui i ima zvucnu
<BotaniCar> ravilov: i strimas youtube s servera ? Ja bi te upucaoo ako je tako
<ravilov> zvucna cak spojena na solidne zvucnike, subwoofer i sve
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne linux nego unity se dosta usporio sa zadnjom verzijom ubuntu 
<jelly> Sporo pečeni svinjski vrat na rižotu od bukovača i smeđih šampinjona, mala lisnata salata
<SilverSpace> prije je i unity ok radio 
<jelly> just sayin'
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: prica je bila da ti se linux teli, a doze lete na atomu, ne ? 
<BotaniCar> fala jellyi prije sam bio gladan, ovo je pomoglo :)
<jelly> Z3740 atom izgleda jako dobro i za linuxe
<jelly> ima 64bita, ima aes-ni
<ravilov> ne streamam yt, ali imam instaliran youtube-dl za svaki slucaj
<BotaniCar> Pitam jer mi dolazi uskoro na stol jedan atom based picek za koji jos nemam namjenu, pa da znam ako neke stvari ne treba ni pokusati
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: aha to je drugi atom koji ne podrzava radi graficku za linux windowsi su podrzani 
<BotaniCar> Briem da bu zavrsil kao gejtvej
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: znaci, sam procesor se ponasa u redu ? Finjak
<SilverSpace> da
 * BotaniCar trlja ruke
<SilverSpace> jel znas koja ploca 
<BotaniCar> To je nekakav nvidiJin slozenac, sve je zbundlano, toliko znam. Ne znam ni koja ploca, ni koji konkretno atom, nish 
<SilverSpace> inace sam se iznenadio kako win 7 brzo radi 
 * BotaniCar pred sat vremena slagao multimedia pc s i7 procesorom i 16G memorije .. what a waste
<tonil> jel netko zna di ima povoljno uzet 7950
<tonil> koji su shopovi jeftini za kupovinu
<BotaniCar> i ti se bacio u majnanje ? :) Imas na njuzima 2x r9 280X na prodaju, 300kn skuplje nego u vrijeme kad ih je tip kupio 
<BotaniCar> Ovih dana nish nije jeftino
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: atom D2700 super radi u win na linux ne radi kaj ima PowerVR grafu 
<ravilov> vremesni tinejdzer https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/q71/s720x720/1796630_10152282043582612_1489434846_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> U pomoć prosvjednicima pristigli su policajci iz zapadne Ukrajine.
<tonil> BotaniCar, odusta sam od mintanja,imam staru 4870 i nova 7950 bi mi posluzila za gaming,iako upalim sada neku igru jedanput u dva mjeseca 
<BotaniCar> kaj moze 7950 zavrtiti sve nove igre ? Nisam se jedno vrijeme igrao, mislio sam da su napravili obavezni "igra trazi novi hardver, kupi" skok
<markosejic> D Dan
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1897810_821915107834592_451168908_n.jpg # Otvorite usta i recite "A6"
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGM8PT1eAvY
<datase`> ravilov: Title: "Weird Al" Yankovic - Don't Download This Song, Views: 4578823, Rating: 97.5412%
<BotaniCar> (IKEA) I am pleased to learn that the new Kallax shelving system will have the same internal dimensions as the Expedit system.In my experience, no shelving system was quite as good as Expedit at showcasing the severed heads of my enemies. I believe that this is due to the Viking engineering.
<tonil1> nope BotaniCar moja stara 4870 vrti nove igre sam imam oko 23-24 fps a 7950 je tu vrh battlefield4 vrti na nekih 54 fps 1920x1200 ultra
<tonil1> ostatak igara jos bolje vrti
<tonil1> snazna je to grafa
<tonil1> u rangu r9 280x
<BotaniCar> Pa, obzirom da su to u stvari dvije graficke, i bolje joj je :) Mislio sam da su nasli neki razlog da to ne bude dovoljno dobro :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel to stvarno tek 13h ? :) Ja bi doma vec 4h 
<tonil> i serija r9 je samo rebrand odnosno ista ko serija 7 samo zapakirana pod drugim imenom
<tonil> te ima problema sa zagrijavanjem
<BotaniCar> Nije bas tako, to se odnosi na modele do 290, 290(x) je nesto drugo
<BotaniCar> Bas zbog tog modela sam mislio da AMD bude ove 7* kartice gurnuo pod tepih
<tonil> 290x je skupa grafa
<tonil> neznam koliko je isplativa
<BotaniCar> Je, pa nece ti prodati nesto jeftino :) Ni jedan top model ikad nije bio isplativ
<tonil> sjecam se 4870x2 kad jeizasla 2008 
<tonil> i dan danas vrti igre
<tonil> u rangu 7850
<tonil> a tad je kostala oko 4,5k kuna
<tonil> koja je cijena 290x
<tonil> ja i onako ne igram vise aaa naslove
<BotaniCar> Meh, kaj nije 4870 samo DX10 ? 
<tonil> da
<tonil> zavrtim tu i tamo koji indie naslov
<BotaniCar> Pih ! Geek u meni ti zeli reci nesto o inferiornosti tvog hardvera, ali sam mu opalio cveger :D
<tonil> npr the banner saga
<tonil> haha
<tonil> the banner saga ima dobar graficki stil i prava je poslastica za sve ljubitelje nordijske mitologije
<tonil> BotaniCar, sta imas ti sad od hardwera
<BotaniCar> Imam sina :) To je jedini hardver kojim se aktivno bavim :) 
<tonil> mislim ak bi prodava ista
<BotaniCar> Nebi, tebra, ja soj hardver mijenjam samo kad krepa ili moram kompenzirati fush kakav
<tonil> ista stvar ovdje
<tonil> prosle sam godine promijenio jedino napajanje
<tonil> uzeo corsair hx 1050 wattno
<tonil> sad kad mi je stari u americi posla sam mu listu sta ce mi uzeti od hardwera
<BotaniCar> Dze ima iznimno malih i jeftinih blagovaonskih stolova ? Treba mi nesto za 2/4 osobe, razvlacenje bi bio bonus,ali nije nuzno ( pregledao sam lesnine, kike ,emezzete i slicne) ?
<tonil> tamo je to bagatela kako je jeftino
<tonil> taman tio preporucit lesninu xD
<BotaniCar> Ae, vec da nema shipmenta si usparao 20% (najmanje)
<tonil> da
<pkiller> BotaniCar: sa kojim programom bi ti najjednostavnije doznao system information, ali da se može jednostavno pokrenuti... i exportirati
<pkiller> u windowsima naravno...
<tonil> samo sta ce doci tek kad mu kolege budu isle kuci pa ce poslat po njima
<BotaniCar> pkiller: hwinfo ? 
<tonil> cpuz
<pkiller> gledam sve ove programe na netu... ali neki logičan export okvirno da se vidi i da noobovima bude jednostavno exportirat
<BotaniCar> pkiller: linux, ili ? 
<pkiller> win
<pkiller> onaj tko koristi linux njemu ne treba specijalizirani program :)
<tonil> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
<tonil> nisam siguran jel ima export
<tonil> provjeri
<BotaniCar> pkiller: AIDA64. Ima sve, ali nije besplatna. 
<pkiller> znam... to sam ja nekad koristio dok se zvao aida32 :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: trebas za jedan PC ili trebas inventory za vise toga ? Ako mozes imati client-server relaciju, OCSInventory 
<pkiller> ne ne ... ma razmišljam nešto za pcmozak.com da uspijem nagovorit ljude da prilože neki fajl uz pitanje kada pitaju neko hardversko pitanje
<BotaniCar> ahh, onda CPU/GPU/PCI-Z 
<BotaniCar> pa nek okinu skrinsot
<pkiller> recimo sad me neki lik pita za ovecrlockanje... a to mu mogu odgovorit samo ako znam voltažu :)
<SilverSpace> tralala
<BotaniCar> velim ti , GPU-Z za takvog, nek okine screenshot i bok
<BotaniCar> ne znam jel' "speccy" ima export
<pkiller> hm... znam da si to cak i iz windowsa mogao napraviti ali neznam za voltažu da li prikazuje... to sam radio kad sam radio inventuru u firmi nekada
<BotaniCar> Mislis , da povlacis podatke krow WMI ? 
<BotaniCar> Nemo'sh to traziti od forum usera :)
<pkiller> znam :/
<BotaniCar> ( i ne bi dobio voltazu) 
<pkiller> cek da vidim taj specy
<BotaniCar> Meni je simpa jer podrzavam ekipu kaj je napravila ccleaner :) 
<BotaniCar> Vristim od smijeha, 1,5 kilokuna za blagovaonski stol za dvoje , 800+ kn za stol za jednog (toliko je jadan da ni noge nema, sarafi se na zid). Vidim da cu na kraju do stolara , pa da mi napravi nesto za mene .. 
<pkiller> stolar... ako nemaš alata :)
<tonil> ha
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ujek mi je stolar, inace se libim od rodbine traziti usluge, ali za ovo .. 
<pkiller> hehe... ma ja sve sam radim... šank koji imam u kuninji je bio i produžetak stola, i polica i sada zidni stol u kuhinji :)
<pkiller> komad drva je komad drva... 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: vjerujem da bi to mogao korektno napraviti, ali kad imam profica u familiji, pitat cu prvo njega .. ako me otpili, budem ti na /msg tipkao da di ima ljepila za drvo za kupiti :)
<pkiller> moze moze :)
<pkiller> ovaj cpu-z izgleda ok... ali ga trebam isprobat
<pkiller> ima neki konfiguracikski .ini file gdje mogu namijestiti da kad ga pokreneš samo napravi report bez da se uopce upali
<ivoks> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090606200856AAtc6zg
<pkiller> Launch CPU-Z in ghost mode : no interface appears, the register dump (report.txt) is automatically created.
<pkiller> ustvari to je flag iz cmd-a
<pkiller> ivoks: jedeš korejsku hranu?
<ivoks> jeo sam
<OneKorea> kimchi?
<ivoks> ma kimchi je za turiste
<ivoks> kaj, obicno zelje
<ivoks> prave stvari dobijes sa strane, ispod pulta
<ivoks> medium rare rotvajler, da to vidis...
<OneKorea> kimchi je kaj korejci jedu non stop, ima milijon varijacija
<ivoks> a well done njemacki ovcar je delikatesa
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> OneKorea: obicno zelje
<OneKorea> probaj semi-alive mini oktopus
<ivoks> stakori su mi bili dobri
<ivoks> s feferonima i cesnjakom
<ravilov> kimchi je daleko vise od "obicnog zelja", ako ne osjetis to onda su ti okusna osjetila lagano odumrla ;)
<ravilov> also
 * ravilov se u tom slucaju radije drzi "turisticke" korejske hrane
<pkiller> ivoks: jeo si rotvajlera?
<pkiller> ivoks: kako znas da covjeka nisi jeo... 
<ivoks> :)
<ravilov> nije ga preplatio :
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> ili je, tko zna
<jelly> ima neki problem sa mesom rotvajler rase konkretno?
<pkiller> mislim ako ti netko da da probaš meso od rotvajlera... ili štakora... ko ti garantira da nije nešto drugo, ako još nisi ni to drugo probao :)
<pkiller> možda si pojeo nekog siromašnog "štakora" :)
<pkiller> idem restartat komp moram upalit Virtualizaciju u biosu :)
<ravilov> ljudi su stvarno cudni
<ravilov> neki bi i go*no pojeli
<jelly> pkiller: ko ti garantira bilo kakav proizvod?  Ugled restorana valjda
<jelly> also, zasto bi be poslovni partner vodio u prcvarnicu gdje ce ti podvaliti nekvalitetnu robu
<ravilov> ebo to, "u restoranu" je isto turisticki
<ravilov> jelly, pa da upoznas "lokalnu kulturu" :p
<jelly> pa nece te voditi na random mjesto nego tamo di zna da je dobro
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si mi rekao da su gmail i jos neki odlucili da, ako se mail ne moze isporuciti na MX koji je prvi po prioritetu,drugi ni ne pokusavaju nego kjuaju dok primarni MX ne posatne dostupan. Znas li mozda zasto je tako ?
<ravilov> jelly, njemu je mozda dobro, takva je lokalna kultura, tako se to tamo radi
<jelly> BotaniCar: uglavnom zato sto niko normalan ne koristi mx nizeg prioriteta za nista pametno
<ravilov> cemu onda uopce imati backup MX-e?
<jelly> BotaniCar: izvorno, prije 10-15 godina kad se jos koristila usluga backup MX-a, spammeri su cesto ciljali backup MX jer su imali slabije provjere.  Danas se backup mx ne koristi.
<ravilov> hah
<jelly> neki cloud vendori ga koriste iskljucivo kao spam honeypot
<ravilov> ugasen server je siguran server
<ravilov> osim ako dodje CTCP i digne ga wol-om
<BotaniCar> jelly: koje su mi alternative ? Ako postavim na oba (imam samo dva) MXa prioritet 0, onda ne mogu routing testove raditi jer ne znam kojim putem i kamo ce mail otici.
<jelly> BotaniCar: ni ne trebas znati; dizajniraj sustav da su jednakovrijedni
<pkiller> naravno da ovo smeche nema virtualizaciju... :/
<pkiller> jelly: di je pisalo poslovni partner :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: i jesu, ali svejedno ne znam kak da sad provedem ruting test. Kak da forsiram da mi npr. mail.com posalje mail bas na adresu MX-a 1 ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako hoces testirati jedan, ugasi drugi i obrnuto?
<BotaniCar> jelly: vec su "live", nemrem paligasit' 
<jelly> makni ga iz DNS-a?
<jelly> postavi lokalni firewall?
<jelly> ima sto nacina
<BotaniCar> nabrojao si dva koja su efektivno ista kao da sam jedan MX ugasio.
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar> Pa, ja bi nesto provjerio na MXu1 , a imam 50:50 sanse da mail krene tim putem i nemrem gasiti jedan. Ne vidim da imam opcija 
<BotaniCar> *nemrem gasiti MX2
<jelly> posalji 500 poruka, statistika veli da ce pola otici na jedan pola na drugi
<BotaniCar> Kaj praksa ne kaze da ce svih 500 ici istom ( potencijalno krivom) rutom, cim sender-MX prvi put uspjesno posalje prvi mail jednom rutom, slat ce i sve druge?
<jelly> ili koristi nekog posiljatelja pod tvojom kontrolom umjesto mail.com
<BotaniCar> Ili queria za svih 500 ?
<BotaniCar> ma, moram "mail. com" jer sam dobio prijavu problema za mailer neke druge firme, pa sad moram dokazivat' da moje radi
<ravilov> dokaz da radi vrijedi kojim god MX-om mail stigao
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam, IME svaki connection ide na random MX zapis
<BotaniCar> jelly: thx
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ako imam dva, ne mogu sa sigurnoscu reci da mi *sve* radi ako sve i ne istestiram 
<jelly> a kroz jedan connection moze ici svih 500 poruka ako ih dovoljno brzo naqueueas kod posiljatelja, i ako imas kod primatelja PIPELINING, i ako imas tako podesene limite
<BotaniCar> ma, vracam se na prvu preporuku koju si mi dao, gasim MX2, a ako je MX1 strgan, budemo riskirali 5 min bez mailova. Hvala jos jednom, u stvari me zanimala logika iza negiranja priority value-a
<jelly> iskreno, najjednostavnije je ugasiti drugi na par minuta, probat i vratit natrag
<jaizza> e tako je to
 * jelly ima 4 u clusteru pa izvaditi jedan nije problem
<ravilov> kako je?
<BotaniCar> Tko mi kriv kad nemam 3 MX-a
<BotaniCar> (nda, ili cluster)
<jelly> mislim, "cluster", ponekad je to isti takav dns rr, ponekad je loadbalancer ispred
<BotaniCar> Sve lijepe stvari koje nemam :) Poorman's troubles :)
<jelly> kak nemas kad si sad rekao da imas 2 mx zapisa
<jelly> 2 ili 4, isti kufer
<BotaniCar> bedak, nisam "rr" citao kao round-robin 
 * BotaniCar s zadovoljstvom poslao meni radi mail ( i dobio potvrdu primitka) :)
<jelly> tickete za mail ni ne citam ako nema jasno napisana adresa posiljatelja, adresa primatelja, smtp server koristen za slanje i tocno vrijeme slanja u minutu (i vr.zona)
<jelly> mrmlj
<BotaniCar> ja nemam taj luksuz :) /me cita sve, samo ne neke pametne knjige :( 
<BotaniCar> Imam na stolu "zasto propadaju dobre tvrtke" vec pol godine, ni otvorio
<jelly> mislim, pogledam, vratim natrag sa zamolbom da doznaju od korisnika ono sto uvijek trazimo od korisnika, zatvorim ticket sa Incomplete
<BotaniCar> +1 for training users 
<jelly> korisnicka podrska to brzo nauci, ali ovi iz prodaje... jao
<jelly> posalje nekakvu korespondenciju u .msg outlook formatu, i sad bi trebao analizirati to i gledati tko je sto trazio i koji mail nije prosao i kad?  Ne hvala
<jelly> use Email::Outlook::Message; # sva sreca da to postoji
<jelly> a Exchange je namjerno pisan tako da ti oteza posal
<jelly> kad stigne DSN u exchange, djubre stripa sve headere i korisne informacije i mozes se jebat
<BotaniCar> kad sam procitao "Email::Outlook::Message" sam se cpanela sjetio i najezio se :) 
 * BotaniCar misli da je cpanel gori od xchangeta </biased>
<jelly> cp.php: <title>cPanel Password Cracker</title>
<jelly> /*How to use: http://[cenzura].blogspot.com/2013/07/tut-cpanel-cracking.html */
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tesBI3oZ3Y
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu Touch Music App using new Media Hub, Views: 209, Rating: 100.0%
 * BotaniCar prefixes tech4lab. to a certain line above
<tonil> jel itko ima ovdje iskustva sa x360ce emulatorom
<pkiller> tonil: nisam ni znao da postoji do sada
<pkiller> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCEsYILdytk ?
<datase`> pkiller: Title: How to use X360ce emulator, Views: 24239, Rating: 96.8%
<pkiller> jebem ti kako mi se neda obrt otvarat... a moram vec sada skupljat pappire za ljeto
<tonil> hm pkiller nece da pripozna my speedlink controler a jucer je radio ok
<tonil> hebenti sve
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1970557_720708904614652_339753164_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> http://pogledaj.to/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/713.jpg # imas fiskalnu blagajnu ? :D
<jaizza> Policajac zaustavi vozača : "Psa ne smijete voziti na prednjem sjedištu!!!!"
<jaizza> Vozač: "Ali to je plišani pas."
<jaizza> Policajac: "Pasmina nije važna."
<jaizza> Ginekolog pita plavušu:
<jaizza> - Da li  dosta gubite tijekom mjesečnog ciklusa?
<jaizza> - Pa tako, od 500 do 1.000 eura!
<jelly> a sad iskombiniraj ta dva u jedan vic!
<ravilov> plisana plavusa?
<obruT> 15:34 < ravilov> plisana plavusa?
<obruT> svasta tebe pali
<MmikePoso> policajac zaustavi ginekologa: Plisanu pizdu nesmijete gubiti tijekom mjesecnog ciklusa.
<MmikePoso> ginekolog mu da 500 do 1000 eura
<jaizza> MmikePoso: :-D
<BotaniCar> LOL ! MmikePoso, care :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ima
<MmikePoso> "Canonical is bringing back menu integration with application windows. In 14.04 there will be an option for users to enable menus in application windows. 
<MmikePoso> lol
<MmikePoso> jos malo i nema unityja :)
<jelly> samo nek se vrati na upotrebljivost onog sto sam imao na netbooku u 10.04 i sve 5
<SilverSpace> nis nema
<MmikePoso> mongou mosh davat tagove
<MmikePoso> pa mosh imat server tagiran sa dc.ams
<MmikePoso> ili dc.ny
<MmikePoso> i onda mosh rec da ti cita iz njujorka ili emsterdama
<MmikePoso> al nemres rec da t ine cita s onog koji je u lagu
<MmikePoso> materetiupickunatjeran
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: eto odmah se bot pobunio :)
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<MmikePoso> ajte
<CTCP2> OBAVIJEST
<CTCP2> Od 20.02.2014. neke stranice se ne uèitavaju ispravno korisnicima koji Njuškalu pristupaju putem Google Chromea.
<CTCP2> Njuškalo æe ponovo biti dostupan na Google Chromeu 23.02.2014. Ako ne možete pristupiti Njuškalu u navedenom periodu, 
<CTCP2> preporuèujemo korištenje nekog drugog preglednika. Hvala na vašem strpljenju!
<CTCP2> lol, pazi retarde...
<ivoks> hoce netko moj stari posao?
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=773
<CTCP2> moze, uzimam
<ivoks> eto, prijavi se
<ivoks> moras biti rock star
<ivoks> :)
<CTCP2> bar imam iskustva
<CTCP2> instaliro sam taj Yubuntu jednom
<CTCP2> i nikad vise :>
<ivoks> onda nemas sto traziti na ovom kanalu
<CTCP2> al imam ga
<ivoks> pokreni svoj #glupiminer
<ivoks> :)
<CTCP2> jedna rudarilica mi je na Yubuntuu :>
<CTCP2> i to se racuna :>
<ravilov> a ja sam ljudsko bice, isto kao i Linus
<ravilov> jel to znaci da sam ja napravio kernel?
<MmikeDOMA> jel' netko koristi iptables-persistent
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko je openstack experience bitno? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ima i inzenjerskih mjesta za koje openstack nije bitan
<ivoks> ovo radno mjesto je za openstack developera
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=776
<DomaMuffin> Vi ste smijesni, sviskup. Sad sam skuzio da jamrate protiv svih novih sucelja kaj se ekipa trudi napraviti :) Unistavate industriju :) Em METRO interfejs ne valja, em je Unity za**rac, dobro da smijemo imati zaobljene prozorceke :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, prestani
<Mmike> ti koristis windowse
<Mmike> i centos
<DomaMuffin> Odleprsaj, imam jedno 3 debiana ziva ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nda, fakat, nisam sjeo za ubuntu ne znam od kad :) 
 * DomaMuffin prestane
<SilverSpace> bas
<DomaMuffin> Upogonio sam 5 godina star tvusbstick :) sacmo vidimo jel snima , ima neki SF veceras :) 
<Mmike> kaj imas analogiju doma? :D
<DomaMuffin> Jesteda, 12 programa 'vata 
<DomaMuffin> malo smijesna rezolucija, doduse :) Kad gledas na onom dellu 
<SilverSpace> analogno analni program imas
<SilverSpace> bravo svecka - kanada finale
<jelly-home> kuzim kak rade sheme u ldapu, i kuzim kak radi overlay kao zamjena za view u relacijskim bazama, ali ljude koji su radili API za promjenu konfiguracije u openldapu bi strijeljao
<jelly-home> "oh, imamo vec bazu, ajmo trpati i konfiguraciju unutra i puniti je LDIFovima.  Ajmo jos i ne koristiti schema datoteke nego ih preparsati koristeci isti binary kao za produkcijski daemon, jer je imat poseban tool za to bezveze"
<jelly-home> zakomplicirano je valjda iskljucivo sa ciljem da platis nekog za konfiguraciju
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> di su mineri
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/02/harvard-supercomputing-cluster-hijacked-to-produce-alt-cryptocurrency/
<jelly-home> najs :-)
<jelly-home> zadnji put kad je to neko napravio dobio je x godina zatvora
<jelly-home> many currency
<ravilov> much whatever
<jelly-home> eppur si muove http://balkans.aljazeera.net/vijesti/uzivo-izglasan-amandman-za-oslobadanje-timosenko
<OneKorea> jebo javaskript mutavi, sat vremena se zajebavam sa 2 linije koda, pokašavam napravit obični search & replace linka. 
<OneKorea> guglam primjere i krpam od drugih i ne radi mi a trebalo bi
<OneKorea> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/4358101
<OneKorea> pronasao gresku tek prije par minuta. pa sad radi. AAhhhhha.
<OneKorea> jel vidi iko gresku u kodu? =)
<jelly-home> OneKorea vidi!
<OneKorea> najgore što je syntax highlight beskoristan tu. dapače čak me zavarao da je sve ok.
<jelly-home> ne znam kakav editor koristis da ne skuzi da zagrada nije zatvorena
<jelly-home> vim bi to trebao prikazati
<OneKorea> koja zagrada, sve su zagrade na broju? :)))
<OneKorea> ajde fixaj kod imaš opciju na onom pastebinu
<ravilov> OneKorea, problem sa ovim kodom je bolno ocit
<ravilov> ne treba kopipejstat kojekakve primjere nego procitat dokumentaciju
<OneKorea> ma jel...
 * ravilov has been trained to spot errors like this
<ravilov> zasto ti je navodnik na cudnom mjestu?
<ravilov> btw, document.links je vrlo zastarjela sintaksa
<ravilov> odnosno pristup
<OneKorea> pa eto, slučajno pobjegao, negdje, nekako. Ne vidi se. ispravljao sam kod više puta i nije mi zapelo za oko. Jasno kad jednom vidiš, nemožeš više nevidjet =)
<ravilov> meni se jako cesto na poslu obracaju da uocim bas takve greske, bit ce da sam oduvijek bio dobar u tome
<jelly-home> OneKorea: nisu na broju
<ravilov> jelly-home, s/)"/")/ i onda jesu ;)
<OneKorea> jelly-home, napravi diff pls
<jelly-home> diff sa cime?
<ravilov> diff?
<OneKorea> to je c/p sa stackoverflowa vjerojatno, potpuno mi je svejedno jel zastarjela sintaksa il ne, dokle god radi
<ravilov> ciklicki problem
<jelly-home> ravilov: pa da, ali joe ili vim, ako ima syntax on, bi pokazao da zagrada nije zatvorena kad stanes kursorom na lijevu
<ravilov> to radi iskljucivo iz ovakvih razloga, jer nikog nije briga
<ravilov> jelly-home, osim ako ne iskljucis tu mogucnost kao ja :)
<jelly-home> zasto bi to iskljucio
 * ravilov ima potpunu kontrolu nad svojim zagradama i neki tamo highlighti mu samo odvlace paznju bezveze
<ravilov> eto, jer mi ne treba
<jelly-home> ravilov valjda ne pise perl :-)
<ravilov> meni osobno vise stete nego koristi
<ravilov> jelly-home, perl, php, shell, java...
<ravilov> javascript...
<ravilov> html...
<ravilov> all sorts of stuff
<jelly-home> ne znam, meni za perl to strasno koristi ako pisem novi kôd ili novi regex
<OneKorea> jao kako mi laguje irc, 25 poruka od jednom sad =)))
<OneKorea> znači sad to umotam u function foo()   {   pastebin-kod    } 
<ravilov> jelly-home, za regex koristi /x pa mozes lijepo indentati i sve :)
<OneKorea> i mogu ubacit s bilo čim ostalim
<ravilov> OneKorea, wut...?
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> valjda
 * ravilov je oduvijek prezirao sklapanje koda od kojekakvih copypasteanih komada
<ravilov> recipe for disaster
<jelly-home> ravilov: eh, ko da je indent dovoljan
<ravilov> pa za zagrade meni uglavnom je
<ravilov> ali sto se tice regexova opcenito, tu uglavnom nista ne pomaze
<ravilov> samo malo bolji od bf
<jelly-home> blago tebi
<jelly-home> meni je ) sama u retku grozno ruzna
<ravilov> a } nije?
<jelly-home> ne
<ravilov> onda si cudan :)
<jelly-home> blok je jedno, a nekakav uvjet sasvim drugo
<ravilov> () u regexu nisu uvjeti :p
<jelly-home> {} u regexu nisu nista sto ce se nestati 
<ravilov> ne, ali sa /x svejedno mozes pisati
<ravilov> {
<ravilov>   1,
<ravilov>   2
<ravilov> }
<ravilov> ako te veseli :p
<jelly-home> cemu?
<ravilov> no good reason
<ravilov> ali mozes
<jelly-home> pa onda koji kufer to spominjes?
<ravilov> jelly-home, sigurno bi obozavao batch fileove u windowsima onda
<ravilov> tamo su blokovi ogradjeni sa ( )
<jelly-home> poanta je imati citljivi kod
<ravilov> if "%foo%" == "" (
<ravilov>   rem neki kod
<ravilov> )
<jelly-home> meni indentacija takvog uvjeta nije citljiva
<jelly-home> tj. uvjeta na takav nacin
<ravilov> a meni opet dodje kao potpuni ekvivalent if (x) { ... } u C/Java/JS/...
<ravilov> anyway
<ravilov> have to go
<Mmike> tko normalan radi master code deploy u petak
<ravilov> sto je uopce danas "normalno"?
<Mmike> i jos ddos
<Mmike> ma krasota
<jelly-home> cloudflare!  incapsula!  kajgodd!
<weshmashian> moornin'
<ravilov> moaning
<hbogner> kako bilo jucer na skupstini? 
<Mmike> nedostajao si nam
<hbogner> Mmike, ljencino, umjesto teeb sam poounjavao tablicu :D
<Mmike> kakvu fakin tablicu?
<Mmike> onu za koju treba imati google account? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, zvao me budz0r jucer da me pita o tome, reko, nisam ti ja nist popunjavao :D
<hbogner> netreba google acc, mos i kao anonimus napisat, ako znas link
<hbogner> je, bas sam vam ja nedostajao :P
<Mmike> pa jesi
<Mmike> sta
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cak je ierkalovic doso poslije
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti vidjas ivca, right?
<jelly-home> povremeno
<Mmike> pitao kzimmer za njega jucer
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jebote
<Mmike> otvoim linkedin nakon 101 dana
<Mmike> i eto ponuda za posao :)
<Mmike> sve za mysql, doduse, al' ajd :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> prihvatis i prebacis ih na pgsql :D
<Mmike> sto je najbolje nigdje na linkedinu ne pise da radim s mysqlom nit da radim za pornjavatore
<Mmike> sutra ic kupit misa
<Mmike> ovaj koji imam je FAKIN NEUPOTREBLJIV!
<Mmike> htio muvat mailove neke
<hbogner> Mmike, ciju ciju ili klik klik?
<Mmike> i ovaj se odkliko i zakliko par puta
<Mmike> i sad sam folder neki prebacio s jednog mail accounta na drugi
<Mmike> matereti
<hbogner> je, to je nezgodno kad prebaciš zabunom malo veće foldera i neskužiš odmah :D
<Mmike> pljeh
<hbogner> ha ha hahttp://www.starburnsindustries.com/
<hbogner> vidi im logo, pokrali vegetu
<Mmike> super si to napiso 
<Mmike> da nemrem kliknut :P
<Mmike> D:
<hbogner> samo za Mmike: http://www.starburnsindustries.com/
<hbogner> puko sam od smjeha kad sam vidio
<hbogner> vjerovatno su nekom dizajneru masno platili za to :D
<ravilov> ooo karapandza
<hbogner> laku noc
<Mmike> ravilov, jel' ti radi radio.hrt.hr
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-22
<Mmike> teamviewer ftw :)
<ravilov> Mmike, radi
<ravilov> mislim, stranica radi
<ravilov> jel ima tamo neki stream?
 * ravilov ga ne vidi
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> "Emisiju slušajte svakog petka pola sata nakon ponoći"
<ravilov> pa to onda nije vise petak nego subota
<Mmike> yawn
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo s poreznim prijavama
<Mmike> ispunim
<Mmike> i REDOVNO mi vrate nazad i kazu ali nenene, ovo nennene a niste jos i to to i to
<Mmike> pa ako ZNATE sta moram, zasto mi to sami ne kazete
<Hrki> Mmike: zato jer su munjeni :)
<jelly-home> ako sam dobio na poklon novce izvana, jel to mora ici u poreznu prijavu?
<Hrki> meni nije jasno zasto svaki salter nezna radit sve, nego imaju podjele ovaj za ono ovaj za ono itd.
<Hrki> zaglupljuju radnike
<jelly-home> Hrki: to je bio nacin kako povecati broj radnih mjesta
<Hrki> i to :)
<Hrki> ali u bankama su munjeni, dok dojdem moram tamo birat sta ocu
<Hrki> koga boli briga, neka stave za kredite posebno u ured, a ostali na saltere
<Hrki> tamo ima 20 opcija za stisnut
<obruT> bome, za razliku od skijasica, ove borderice s olipijade su fakat zgodne
<Hrki> bordanje je oi sport?
<jelly-home> nego sta
<Hrki> pitam, nisam u toku
<obruT> Hrki: ima vise disciplina, da
<Hrki> znam za onu pizdariju gdje trce na skijama 2 sata
<Hrki> to mi nije jasno :)
<obruT> to je jeben sport, fizicki nevjerojatno zahtjevan
<Hrki> usto i zanimljiv
<obruT> vjerojatno zanimljiv za bavit, za gledat, ne znam bas :)
<obruT> al zanimljivije od formule u svakom slucaju :P
<Mmike> CTCP2, de, brate mili :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, moralo bi
<jelly-home> huh, neki nas duo obradio balasevica, "pa dobro gdje si ti"
<jelly-home> Mmike: fak, znaci da moram napravit prijavu ove godine
<Mmike> jelly-home, iskreno, nemam pojma
<Mmike> jelly-home, de slusas to? :)
<jelly-home> Radio Kaj :-)
<Mmike> bloh :)
<Mmike> znas kak se zovu?
<jelly-home> ne 
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsXgZnZmqDY
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Tamara Ferrari - 05 - Pa dobro gdje si ti feat. Sajeta, Views: 23655, Rating: 96.88312%
<jelly-home> Å ajeta!
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> da, sajeta je obozavatelj balasevica
<Hrki> lepsa je na ekavici
<jelly-home> stvar navike, da, ali ovo je ispalo cist ok
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAO9mQg1wCU
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Super s karamelom - Pa, dobro, gde si ti?, Views: 200355, Rating: 98.010654%
<Mmike> iss :)
<Mmike> ajme, a ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3UayBbp7dQ
<datase`> Mmike: Title: TetraPank  - Lepa profina kci (lyrics), Views: 93433, Rating: 95.916472%
<jelly-home> jel ima neki remote control za android, da mogu s jednog android uredjaja klikati po drugome?
<jelly-home> ne da mi se ici do tableta paliti i gasiti radio stream
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Mmike> najcesce napravim ok pire
<Mmike> al' nekad nesto napravim i bude prejebenonevjerojatan :)
 * DomaMuffin bi rado probao
<kilkenny> uf
<kilkenny> 100 g me nije bilo i sad vise ne znam ni pass
<jelly-home> kilkenny: mreza stuca, mozda i nickserv isto stuca
<kilkenny> jelly-home, ostarili smo,  bogme je i mreza stara :)
<jelly-home> djeca se igraju DDoSa
<kilkenny> bolje da se igraju lopte, zdravije je
<jelly-home> jeste
<jelly-home> lol, --- Topic for #freenode is Help Help we're under attack! (some technical stuff about DOS goes here)
<jelly-home> download 11.18 Mb/s	upload 9.36 Mb/s, nelose
<Mmike> jelly-home, dje ti taj upload?
<jelly-home> speedtest.net
<jelly-home> wow light rain
<jelly-home> very brrr
<Mmike> http://ask.slashdot.org/story/14/02/21/2141214/ask-slashdot-how-do-you-manage-your-passwords
<Mmike> jelly, fwiw, keepassx + dropbox, ugasio sam auto save u keepassxu, i sejvam samo kad unesem novi password
<Mmike> nakon sto to napravim 'onaj drugi' keepassx se buni, ali ga onda restartam i sve 5
<Mmike> ima onaj neki drugi, 'bolji' drekec od dropboxa, zato sto prije nego sto posalje 'na cloud' sve enkriptira
<Mmike> ali ne radi dobro
<Mmike> nekad (cesto) nece syncat stvari, nisam skuzio zasto
<Mmike> dropbox je malo lame, al' keepassx je password-protected, pa nije bed
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0ha6Mb5_YQ
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-23
<markosejic> D Jutro
<markosejic> good day
<Hrki> http://www.vidi.hr/Pop-Tech/Googleova-solarna-elektrana-przi-ptice-na-500-C
<Hrki> bokte nikad nemos napraviti nesto a da se netko ne zali, da je elektrana na ugljen onda bi zeleni cvilili
<jelly-home> to je ista vrsta debila, koncept manjeg zla im je stran
<Hrki> a bas, cim je neka promjena uvjek se netko zali... sugavi interesi, bivsi profesor koji je pomocnik ministra je predlozio da profesori idu u mirovinu sa 65.godina da se omoguci mladim doktorima napredak, naravno pobuna je pala
<Hrki> jer kao oni vrjede do 70. godine, koja uhljebska ekipa, fuj
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj8VQZCJjHs
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<datase> Mmike: Title: THE EXECUTIONER, An Advanced TRX Workout, Views: 266282, Rating: 97.40072%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gde nades muskog jebote kod toliko zena
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/11-korisnika-windowsa-xp-prelazi-linux/130668.aspx
<Hrki> ekipo jel je moguce biti logiran na 2 razlicita racuna istovremeno na skypu ?
<Vlado9A3CY> Hrki, nije valjda da imaš dva skype korisnička računa :D
<Vlado9A3CY> postoji skype plugin za pidgin...
<Vlado9A3CY> samo ne znam kako radi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jer ga nisam probao.
<Hrki> a nemam, ali cu napraviti jer jedan sadrzi neprimjereni username :)
<Hrki> nemogu to dati tati 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly-home> Hrki: ne sa istim procesom, ali ako imas dva usera i svaki ima pokrenut svoj skype, mozda ce raditi
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: skype plugin za pidgin se samo spaja na skype proces preko lokalnog apija
<Hrki> skype je onemogucio registraciju skype imena, od sada samo preko microsoft live-a
<Hrki> a ovaj google me uporno zeli prebaciti na google+
<Hrki> kako im nije jasno da se google+ nece nikada dogoditi, fejs je tu kralj i bok
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly-home, da, bas sam htio reci da ne znam kako to radi jer nikada nisam niti zavirio u neki info, a niti probao :)
<Hrki> steta da vise imo.im ne podrzava skype :/
<SilverSpace> Hrki: krivo usporedujes dva servisa 
<Hrki> koja ?
<SilverSpace> fb i g+
<Hrki> sta g+ ima sto fejs nema ?
<jelly-home> manjak korisnika!
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> tocno to
<SilverSpace> vise kulture 
<Hrki> i sad su tako jadni da ljude namjerno tjeraju tamo
<Hrki> znaci ja zelim komentirati na yutube, a ne zelim usrani g+
<Hrki> ali naravno nemogu
<hbogner> fb=g+=nsa, svi samo skupljaju informacije
<Hrki> takoje, ali g+ je totalno beskorisan jer su svi na fejsu
<Hrki> bolje bi im bilo da su ga kupili, a ne ovako
<Hrki> ista stvar se dogodila sa google walletom, google voice i sl 
<Hrki> koja je svrha google walleta kad imas paypal? 
<hbogner> Hrki, nisu svi na facebljaku
<hbogner> ja ih znam dosta koji nisu
<hbogner> a neko koji jesu su samo zbog posla
<Hrki> ja sam samo bio radi faxa i radi trazim prijevoz
<hbogner> a i znam neke ovisnike o fb
<Hrki> to mi oduvijek bilo mutavo
<Hrki> koga briga za tvoju sliku sa prve pricesti i slicno, a ako imas sta pametno za pisati ne pisi statuse nego knjigu
<Hrki> ali vise ni nemozes trollati po portalima bez fejsa :/
<hbogner> tako je, vise ni na pornsajt nemozes komentirati bez fejsa
<Hrki> da uzas, sad ja radi vecine tih ljudi moram imati fejs, pa nisam im ja kriv da im zivot na internetu nije imao smisla bez te pizdarije
<hbogner> pa sta onda toliko forsiras facebljak?
<SilverSpace> eto ja zivim bez fb 
<SilverSpace> a g+ mi je puno bolji za skupljanje informacija 
<SilverSpace> fb se svodi na lajkanje 
<Hrki> upravo suprotno, g+ mene forsira na svakom koraku
<Hrki> dosta mi je jedna drustvena mreza
<Hrki> evo, prosle godine su sredili da student moze objaviti svoju ocjenu na fejsu/g+/twitteru
<Hrki> omg :)
<Hrki> ma twitter mi je jos najbolji
<Hrki> bez ikakvih sranja, kratko i jasno
<Hrki> recimo omas za trazim prijevoz foru, ukinuli si preko fejsa komentiranje i stavili da moras ici preko web-a
<Hrki> naravno ljudi se pobunili
<Hrki> pa su opet fejs vratili
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/slasticar-iz-zapresica-uhvacen-diler-koji-je-pekao-muffine-s-marihuanom/729721.aspx
<Hrki> ajde, tome su nasli pola kile
<Hrki> danas portali prozivaju dilere koji imaju 10g :)
<hbogner> Hrki, pa nemoj onda ostalima forsirati sto da koriste
<Hrki> ne kuzim, koga je forsiram, kazem ti mene forsiraju ne ja
<Hrki> svagdje gdje se zelim registrirati pise konekt with g+/fejs
<Hrki> ja te pizdarije nisam izmislio
<Hrki> zelim da me puste na miru :)
<Hrki> ja samo zelim oldschool registraciju sa captchom
<hbogner> Hrki, forsiras face cjelo vrijeme, pusti malo s tim
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/nepoznati-napadac-zalio-antu-tomica-kantom-punom-izmeta-354884
<CTCP2> "recimo omas za trazim prijevoz foru"
<CTCP2> daj prevedi ovu recenicu xD
<CTCP2> sto se tice tih "drustvenih mreza", sve je to govno
<CTCP2> vec sam taj izraz "drustvene mreze" me tjera na povracanje
<CTCP2> usenet + irc ftw
<jelly-home> http://sfcentar.geek.hr/breaking-news-stize-nam-farscape-film/
<Hrki> CTCP2: trazim prijevoz, ti je http://oglasnikprijevoza.com/
<Hrki> ljudi preko fejsa pisu da voze ili traze putnike za relacije i onda podijelis trosak
<jelly-home> carpool!
<Hrki> takoje
<Hrki> bas me zanima kako ce linic to oporeziti
<Hrki> ali cujem da se ovi prijevoznici vec bune, samo mi nije jasno na koju osnovu
<SilverSpace> fakat ne vidi kaj ljudi vide u true detective osi da glume dva poznata lika 
<Hrki> meni je odlicna serija
<SilverSpace> po cemu 
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> koga god da to pitam ne zna objasnit 
<SilverSpace> osim odlicne glume 
<SilverSpace> McConaughey i Harrelson su fakat odlicni glumci 
<Hrki> nemogu ti objasniti, to je kao da ti meni objasnis zasto jedna vaza (http://www.d-talks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Ai-Weiwei-Coloured-Vases-2010.jpg) kosta miliun dolara :)
<Hrki> meni izgleda kao da ju je neko dijete ofarbalo na likovnom u 6. razredu
<SilverSpace> umjetnos je drugo tu placas modu 
<Hrki> pa i film je umjetnost, si gledo mulholland drive ?
<Hrki> ja te filmove nemogu objasniti, nisam skolovan kriticar ili mi se svidja ili ne :)
<Hrki> recimo ove godine su svi poludjeli za gravitijem, a meni je bezveze
<SilverSpace> i meni 
<Hrki> em prkosi zakonima fizike, pa mi onda kazu da niti nebu mogli snimiti film, pa bolje da ga onda ni ne snime
<Hrki> i dalje mi nije jasno kako je clooney odletio, bio je u stanju mirovanja :)
<SilverSpace> necu ga ni gledati :)
<Hrki> ma ni nemoj :) pogotovo dok se bullokica spusti na zemlju preko ruskog broda (napustenog) a pritom bezveze stisce gumbe :)
<Hrki> to mi je bio vrh
<Hrki> volim filmove gdje su lijepo razradjeni likovi
<Hrki> u detectivu jesu,  svidja mi se jer recimo nisu sveci kao sto svaki film drotove prikazuje
<SilverSpace> ak nije bullokica gola onda necu gledati 
<Hrki> ma polugola je, kratko osisana, dont like that 
<Hrki> ali super je rezirano, sta je je
<Hrki> mogo bi oskara pobrat za reziju
<Hrki> ma te filmske kriticare bi ja ukino, jer svojevremeno su svi pljuvali blade runnera
<Hrki> a tek nakon 10-20 godina su ljudi skuzili da je jedan od najboljih filmova ikada 
<Hrki> ista stvar s slikarima, svi umrli siromasni :)
<Hrki> kad smo kod toga, jedan odlican film -> www.imdb.com/title/tt1924396
<Hrki> CTCP2: se i dalje isplati mineanje ?
<SilverSpace> filmove skoro da ne gledam 
<SilverSpace> tu i tam na tv
<Hrki> ja sve manje i manje, ali za dobre uvijek vremena izdvojim
<Hrki> ove blokbastere izbjegavam zesce, a svi su ludi za time
<CTCP2> NARAVNO DA ISPLATI
<CTCP2> USKORO POKRECEM SILKROAD3
<CTCP2> caps
<SilverSpace> kaj
<CTCP2> :D
<Hrki> lol, pokrenut ces ti moj ... :)
<CTCP2> xD
<Hrki> sve su ih polovili
<CTCP2> (me sere
 * CTCP2 sere
<Hrki> to mi isto nije jasno, kako su tako nesposobni da ih jedan NSA moze ulovit :))))
<CTCP2> nisu, kak su ih polovili kad radi
<Hrki> sta radi?
<CTCP2> SILK ROAD 2
<Hrki> sinek, cijeli staff je uhicen :)
<CTCP2> kak kad i dalje radi
<Hrki> pa radi sajt, ali nema staffa :)
<CTCP2> ko hebe staff, bitno da radi :DDD
<Hrki> vidjet cemo dok ce trebati platiti racune :)
<CTCP2> donirat ce ljudi
<CTCP2> :DD
<CTCP2> site moze radit sam od sebe
<CTCP2> xD
<Hrki> nitko pametan nebi to vodio, osim djece 
<CTCP2> mileni, pogle ti koju lovu su oni zavrtili na tom
<CTCP2> milijuni dolara
<Hrki> ma di su zavrtili :)
<Hrki> u buksi?
<Hrki> jesi vidio seizani racun od silkroad-a ?
<CTCP2> pa to je druga stvar kaj su im zaplijenili lovu
<CTCP2> to je njihova nesposobnost
<CTCP2> al biznis je bio poprilican, o tom pricam
<CTCP2> kolko su zaplijenili, oko 100.000 BTC-a?
<Hrki> 30k
<CTCP2> puno
<Hrki> ovaj sheep scam, pazi on je mazno lovu ali ljudi ga prate cijelo vrijeme
<Hrki> a neznam bas dal je pametno da te karteli traze :)
<CTCP2> xD
<Hrki> nema te pare radi koje bi se njima zamjerio
<CTCP2> to da
<Hrki> nemoze oprati cijelu lovu, jer blockexplorer ostavlja trag :)
<CTCP2> al ovak provizije od sitea, to je drugo
<Hrki> samo pazi, dok ti recimo kupujes nesto, opet se ostavi trag
<Hrki> recimo fedsi nesto kupe i prate trag svoje pare
<CTCP2> znam, al to je drugi dio problema
<CTCP2> btw
<CTCP2> As for the over 144,000 bitcoins seized from Ross Ulbricht, who is alleged to be Silk Road founder Dread Pirate Roberts, they will remain in the FBI’s very large wallet for now.
<Hrki> dodju do glavnog walleta, i onda gledaju :)
<CTCP2> 144+30 tisuca
<Hrki> a da, kazem ti, nije to samo tako
<Hrki> jako tesko ce ekipa unovicit sve to
<CTCP2> kad su glupi ko kurac
<Hrki> ma nemozes, zajebano je
<Hrki> jer te hakeri jebu cijelo vrijeme
<Hrki> prevelika lova je gore
<CTCP2> pa kad su otpocetka debilno krenuli
<CTCP2> npr, likovi su trebali imat 50 racuna
<CTCP2> i svakih par dana mijenjat
<Hrki> evo, citam utopia je trebala biti jebena
<Hrki> ali palo je i to neki dan :)
<CTCP2> a ne 1 te isti racun godinu dana
<Hrki> mulci imali 20 godina
<CTCP2> normalno da ce svaka budala to moc pratit
<Hrki> navodno sam cuo da te mogu uloviti preko nekih milisekundi ako ides preko tora, ali ne vjerujem
<Hrki> kao vide da se netko spojijo na tor i onda racunajo kolki je delay
<CTCP2> bah, i za to ima lijeka
<Hrki> ali to mi nekako bezveze
<Hrki> neznam ti, ali nekako ih love ko male miseve 
<Hrki> mozda je i vunl, pa nitko nezna
<CTCP2> pa kad je kreten npr iso u JAVNU KNJIZNICU
<CTCP2> kolki debos moras bit za tak nes
<CTCP2> prate ga ovak
<CTCP2> + kamere na sve strane po objektima
<CTCP2> amater
<CTCP2> postoje sheme da te ni isus krist nemre nac
<Hrki> pa da, ali kak su skuzili da iz javne knjiznice netko vodi sajt
<Hrki> to je pitanje :D
<CTCP2> pojma, al da je debos govori vec to da je iso u javnu knjiznicu
<Hrki> cuj, kako su ulovili one lulzsec :D
<CTCP2> jos se obicno moras legitmirat s osobnim podacima kad ulazis u knjiznicu :))
<Hrki> bolje se ne zajebavati sa vladom :)
<CTCP2> a kak
<CTCP2> u 75% slucajeva
<Hrki> nemam pojima, ali ih sve polovili :)
<CTCP2> murja ti ulovi likove tak da im neko ODCINKA
<CTCP2> tak se dodje do bar 3/4 slucajeva
<Hrki> pa vec ak je sposoban upasti u fbi servere, valjda je sposoban i zastiti se 
<CTCP2> pa e
<CTCP2> al velim ti, uvijek imas faktor CINKANJE
<Hrki> znas kak su ih ulovili, jer je imao prevelik racun za struju :)
<CTCP2> ak si lakovjeran, najebes od tog
<CTCP2> lol
<Hrki> pa su mu dosli DEA doma jer su mislili da uzgaja
<CTCP2> xDD
<Hrki> nakraju skuzili da radi pizdarije okolo :)
<CTCP2> i opet debilizam
<CTCP2> ak nije imo kriptirano sve
<CTCP2> :>
<Hrki> bokte pitaj kakve ovi ludi ameri imaju agencije
<Hrki> pogotovo nakon 11.9
<Hrki> nema vise nitko nikakva prava, imas onaj terrorist act koji ti prakticki onemogucava sva prava :)
<Hrki> jedan je pao, jer su provjerili tko sve u okrugu ima dosje, pa su filtrirali tor usere i dosli mu doma 
<CTCP2> i jopet amaterizam
<CTCP2> znas kak se to rai
<CTCP2> uzmes laptop
<CTCP2> sjednes u auto
<CTCP2> provozas se po kvartovima
<CTCP2> zakacis na neciji free wifi
<CTCP2> spojis prek TORa
<CTCP2> napravis poso
<CTCP2> i odes
<CTCP2> cak i ak probiju TOR, dodju do neceijg WIFIa
<Hrki> tolko o slobodi govora :)
<Hrki> cuj, dok ti doma nesto nadju koga briga za enkripciju :)
<SilverSpace> i tebe da si bio u tom kvartu
<Hrki> povezu te s nekom sitnicom i automatski si gotov
<Hrki> ovi nizuzemci isto opaki
<Hrki> takodjer svaki 2 server na toru je od fbi-a :)
<Hrki> slazem se, ali doci ce do tog lika
<Hrki> pitati susjede tko je bio u kvartu :)
<Hrki> doci do tvog auta i onda si najebo :)
<CTCP2> kog ce pitat, pa neces se ic druzit xD
<CTCP2> dodjes s autom na parking, napravis poso, i odes
<Hrki> pa u americi se prijavljuje ako se netko sumnjivo ponasa
<CTCP2> [Hrki PING reply]: 16secs
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: zakaj me pingas 
<Hrki> steka mi net nesto danas 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : zato jer vidim da je Hrki u zescem lagu
<CTCP2> pa gledam jel on il sam to mozd ja :D
<CTCP2> Hrki : sta ima sumnjivo u tome ak se neko vozi autom, zaustavi i 5-10 min sjedi u autu :D
<Hrki> pa kak ces u 5-10 minuta raditi posao :)
<Hrki> treba ti barem pola cuke
<CTCP2> e bas si amater xD
<CTCP2> "poso" se napravi/pripremi kod kuce :D
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: ne smijes imat mob sa sobom 
<CTCP2> a na "mjestu zlocina" se samo nabrzaka izvrsi ono pripremljeno :D
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : pa to se podrazumijeva da se baterija iz moba vadi ;P
<Hrki> i sad mislis da bi ti se dalo svaki dan jebat s time? :D
<CTCP2> Hrki : ako je rijec o biznisu i ak su velke pare, NARAVNO da bi ti se "dalo jebat"
<CTCP2> neda se jebat onima koji zavrse u buksi :D
<CTCP2> jel ti vidis kaj krimosi rade kad su velke pare?
<CTCP2> iskopaju 1km dug tunel ispod granice :DD
<CTCP2> za sverc droge
<CTCP2> i sl.
<CTCP2> a ovo s autom i wifijem je djecja igra i nis
<Hrki> pa to je uigrana ekipa bokte, karteli koji imaju milijarde
<Hrki> a ovo su djeca
<CTCP2> pa bas i nisu djeca ak lik ima 144.000 BTCa na racunu :DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Hrki> pa on ima 24 godine :)
<CTCP2> jebes godine, pogle biznis :)
<Hrki> ma nema para do pravih para
<Hrki> pod prave mislim na fizicke :)
<CTCP2> za 144000 BTC-a bi svaki dan 10x preso s jednog kraja HR na drugi, a ne da mi se ne bi dalo otic zakacit na neciji wifi :D
<Hrki> CTCP2: samo jednu stvar ne vidis, nije on odmah imao 140000
<Hrki> poceo je sitno :)
<CTCP2> pa znam, al to nema veze
<CTCP2> kad ides u kriminal, odma od pocetka radis na sigurno
<Hrki> slazem se, a da te pitam jednu stvar, sto ako isp gdje je server posumnja i javi im ?
<CTCP2> to je druga stvar :D
<CTCP2> al ni na server se nces valjda spajat od kuce :D
<Hrki> pa da, ali ovi drukaju gdje je sajt
<Hrki> dojde gore fbi, postave exploite
<Hrki> useru dojdu gore i fbi ih upeca
<Hrki> tako su zatvorili one pedofilske stranice :)
<Hrki> problem je da ni neznas sto je sve vunl, a sto nije
<CTCP2> a dobro, to je druga stvar
<CTCP2> to je upitno ak NADJU di je server na TORu
<Hrki> tko zna, mozda su i ove btc transakcije vidljive :D
<CTCP2> al oept, ti kao vlasnik ne najebes
<Hrki> cuj, tu je i ddosanje servera
<CTCP2> eh sad, tak mozes u nedogled :D
<CTCP2> ja govorim o tome da ak se potrudis, da murja nikad nemre doc do tebe :)
<Hrki> to su namjerno radili, ddosali server, on je oslabio i onda nekako skuzili neke stvari :D
<CTCP2> bio vlasnik sitea, bio samo korisnik sitea
<CTCP2> sve ovisi o tome kolko ti se da potrudit i kolko ti se isplati potrudit
<Hrki> neznam, ja sam skeptican jer ako se vlade nisu sposobne zastiti od amera zasto bi bili admini tih stranica :)
<CTCP2> mislis vlade kao ove nase rvacke?
<CTCP2> lol
<Hrki> mislim na njemacku i slicno :)
<Hrki> ova nasa nije u nikakvoj kategoriji
<CTCP2> to je vec druga kategorija :D
<CTCP2> to je spijunaza :D
<CTCP2> industrijska spijunaza :D
<CTCP2> kod takvih vladinih tutleka mos vec pun kufer napravi obicnim "social hackingom"
<CTCP2> recimo, kod nas u rvackoj mozes doc do pun kufer tajnih podataka
<CTCP2> cisto tak da im prodas neke blesave price prek telefona :DDD
<CTCP2> i ovi ti kazu sve i svast
<Hrki> ma dobro, tajne nase vlade nikoga ne zanimaju
<Hrki> ionako smo beskorisni
<CTCP2> pa znam
<CTCP2> al ni ovi vani nisu nes pametniji
<CTCP2> kuzis, dovoljno ti je naguzit nekog sluzbenika
<CTCP2> koji ima nekakav pristup u nekim institucijama
<CTCP2> i opala
<CTCP2> dobis pristup svemu
<CTCP2> (naguzit = uvalit mu trojana il tak neku debilanu=
<CTCP2> (naguzit = uvalit mu trojana il tak neku debilanu)
<Hrki> lavabit.com
<Hrki> pogledaj to, to ti je bio freemail sa zastitom
<Hrki> to su zatvorili :) sad te pitam, kako su mogli zatvoriti legalan servis samo tako
<Hrki> to su jebeni ameri, mogu sta god zele
<CTCP2> pa e
<CTCP2> al zato koristis takve servere
<CTCP2> ali saljes kriptirane mailove :)
<CTCP2> + spajas se prek tudjeg wifia
<CTCP2> tak da se mogu slikat ak ameri dobiju pristup serveru
<jelly-home> Hrki: imas krive informacije
<Hrki> za sta ?
<jelly-home> nisu ameri zatvorili servis
<jelly-home> Ameri su zatrazili pristup informacijama po zakonima koji tamo postoje, a _vlasnik_ je odlucio radije zatvoriti nego im dati pristup
<Hrki> pa sta nije da ni on to nije mogao vidjti posto je sve preko enkripcije ?
<Hrki> ili su oni zeljeli kljuceve
<jelly-home> ne znam koliko si upucen u to kako enkriptirani mail radi
<jelly-home> sadrzaj se ne vidi, ali i dalje se vidi tko kome salje, i tko od koga prima, i u koje vrijeme
<jelly-home> taj dio je vlast zatrazila
<Hrki> znaci njih je zanimalo tko je kome sta slao ?
<Hrki> bez poruka
<jelly-home> ne.
<jelly-home> Njih zanima sve, naravno
<jelly-home> ali ovo su mogli dobiti
<Hrki> pa cuj, to je kao da su ih zatvorili oni sami, trazili od njih nesto sto se kuni da nece dati
<Hrki> samo mi nije jasno zasto pobogu ne otvore nesto takvo van amerike
<Hrki> gledam ovaj telegram, servis za dopisivanje, kao zasticen, a opet na americkim serverima
<Hrki> ne kuzim sta ima u toj americi da svi tamo hostaju
<Hrki> CTCP2: vidi ovo
<Hrki> http://fec33nz6mhzd54zj.onion/
<Hrki> to je bio forum, od BMR-a
<Hrki> zatvoren od strane iranske DEA-e :)
<Hrki> neznas tko je gori, ameri ili iranci
<CTCP2> vidjeh, lol
<Hrki> pa sve je zatvoreno, nemoze biti da su bas svi nesposobni
<Hrki> CTCP2: http://www.ibtimes.com/silk-road-2-hacked-entire-bitcoin-wallet-drained-27-million-stolen-1555433
<Hrki> http://www.ibtimes.com/mtgox-blames-bitcoin-withdrawal-suspension-core-developers-say-otherwise-who-really-fault-1554512
<Hrki> transaction malleability bug in bitcoin’s protocol 
<Hrki> nemos protiv hakera :)
<Hrki> i CTCP2 btw, SL2 je pwned, mazuli pare kao, scameri zesci :)
<Hrki> evo sad sam provjerio
<Hrki> ziher je fbi-ov honeypot
<zerobravo_> Hrki cigane
<Hrki> de si picko
<Hrki> CTCP2: http://www.deepdotweb.com/2014/02/11/utopia-marketplace-seized-by-dutch-police/ -> ovo je dijelo nizuzemaca
<Hrki> i dalje mislis da bi ti sigurnije vodio :)
<CTCP2> ne mislim vec znam
<CTCP2> 1. pravilo u kriminalu - ne vjeruj nikome
<CTCP2> doslovno nikome
<CTCP2> dam se kladit da ih je neko odcinko ovak sa strane
<CTCP2> il da se nisu bas pazili
<Hrki> ma ja mislim da su ameri skuzili ip i javili vlastima
<Hrki> jer sumnjam da iranska policija trazi markete :)
<CTCP2> mozda i to
<CTCP2> al to sam potvrdjuje da se - nisu dovoljno pazili :D
<jelly-home> jel vam radi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toodles_Galore
<CTCP2> no
<CTCP2> "technical problem"
<CTCP2> imas ovdje
<CTCP2> http://tomandjerry.wikia.com/wiki/Toodles_Galore
<Hrki> nista, daj ti onda otvori nesto, jebes ovo zivotarenje sa rudarenjem :)
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> sve sam lud xD
<jelly-home> Topic for #wikimedia-tech is Status: 503 lottery, mostly down | http://status.wikimedia.org 
<Hrki> jelly-home: koji ti freenode server koristis, ovi moji uvjek pucaju
<Hrki> ja sam na adams.freenode.x
<jelly-home> pojma nemam
<jelly-home> --- Your host is rajaniemi.freenode.net[195.148.124.79/7000], running version ircd-seven-1.1.3
<jelly-home> Hrki: nije to uvijek, jucer i danas netko ddosa freenode
<Hrki> sta su im skrivili :/
<jelly-home> ko će ga znat
<Hrki> daj mi reci, kada mi je komp spojen na ruter preko wirelassa trebao bi isto njemu pristupiti preko lana kao da je spojen preko mreznog kabla ili to neide tako ?
<Hrki> nahh radi, bio je firewall ukljucen :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> MORGEN
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/fRUJKR
<Mmike> blj
<Mmike> dve tuke se sudarile na slavonskoj
<Mmike> i preprecile promet
<Mmike> i svadjaju se
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kak ekipa blize njima sjedi i gleda
<Mmike> a ovi iza pizde jer ne vide o cem se radi :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Nikad dost' memorije kad imas posla s javaom ... prvo dobijem zdrkani kod zbog kojeg sam morao povecati heap size, onda mi se server poceo rusiti jer je ostao bez memorije .. 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ja radim nesh nekom nasem fuxu
<Mmike> i sad posaljem ponudu i cekam da mi ovi posalju nazad 'ok, aj pocni radit'
<Mmike> i ne salju
<Mmike> i u petak dodje posta za firmu
<Mmike> i danas odem to podic
<Mmike> i pismo od ovih 'vasa ponuda je prihvacena, go go go'
<Mmike> pa jebo
<Mmike> e, al' bio sam u petak na plesu (zena i ja osli van prvi put skupa)
<Mmike> i tamo upoznao lika koji radi u ministrastvu uprave
<Mmike> i skroz je za linux i opensource 
<Mmike> i pokazao mi kaj rade
<Mmike> recimo, sve ocjene od klinca vidis na webu
<Mmike> sve recepte koje si ikad dobio vidis na webu
<Mmike> sve nalaze, sve povijesti bolesti
<Mmike> svu dokumentaciju, sve, sve
<Mmike> pre fakin dobro
<SilverSpace> hm
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakve su prognoze tog tipa, u kojoj realizacijskoj fazi planiraju sve sjebat' ? :D
<SilverSpace> big brother
<Mmike> BotaniCar: :) to sam i ja pitao, pa se lik malo uvrijedio :)
<BotaniCar> Ocito jos ne zna di dela :) 
<SilverSpace> pas i macka :) http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/48651/galerija-pit-bull-maze-obozavaju-macke
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> jedna firma u hrvatskoj, za jednu virtualku
<ivoks> trazi 1200+ kn
<ivoks> mjesecno
<SilverSpace> hm to puno ili malo?
<jelly-home> s obzirom da mozes dobit virtualku za 15kn/mj...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kakvo je to pitanje
<ivoks> SilverSpace: za 1200kn kupis cijeli stroj
<ivoks> koji traje 48 mjeseci
<ivoks> pa ti racunaj
<jelly-home> ovisi :-) mozda je fully managed, ili ima 32GB memorije i ssd backend
<ivoks> ovaj nije
<ivoks> 50GB SATA diska,8G rama
<ivoks> 1 core
<ivoks> + licenca za windows, koju placas mjesecno :)
<BotaniCar> Tja, mogu samo reci da imamo i mi klijente koje "skupo" tarifiramo, ali imaju virtualke koje vrijede te novce ( fully managed, zeljezo ispod brendirano, bla tra )
<jelly-home> ha cuj, VM or 384MB placam 139kn/mj jer sam htio da bude u .hr
<jelly-home> tocno to
<Mmike> ivoks:  za odrzavanje? 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> za imanje :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQzMrbDtndE zanimljiv video f1
<Mmike> lol ;)
<datase> YouTube: F1 Ferrari SF15-T vs F14T Suspension with Enrique Scalabroni - 0:08:24 - 6,519 views - 235 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> za imanje
<ivoks> renta 1core virtualke sa 8giga rama je 1200kn mjesecno :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: i 50Mbps limit na mrezi?
<SilverSpace> aha mislio sam za odrzavanje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: sto ne shareas koja je to firma
<BotaniCar> :D Mozda se gazda nadao nekakvoj predstecajnoj nagodbi, pa si tjera firmu "u crveno" :) 
<ivoks> ne smijem
<Mmike> mozda imaju srebirne one-way ethernet kablove za opremu
<Mmike> a znamo kak je to super :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: sumnjam da imaju i toliko
<ivoks> hetzner ima 200mbps
<BotaniCar> Kaže žena mužu:'Pročitala sam da se najveći broj nesreća događa u kuhinji. | ''Znam. Ja ih uvijek poslije moram pojesti.'
<ivoks> odrzavanje nije ukljuceno u cijenu
<ivoks> tak da nije fully managed
<Mmike> ivoks: aj baci oko na #cro@canonical
<jelly-home> to je cijena "moramo ovo imat u ponudi ali nemojte uzeti od nas"
<Mmike> meni i dalje najbolji linod
<BotaniCar> http://mic.com/articles/110344/14-years-after-portugal-decriminalized-all-drugs-here-s-what-s-happening
<Mmike> jucer radio upgrade neki, potrgalo se nes (u biti nije, samo je izgledalo k'o da je), lik se odmah javio nazad, nazvo me nakon 2 emaila i sve smo slozili u 10ak minuta
<Mmike> za razliku od hecnera koji se cesto opce ne javi nazad
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, prohobicija u USA
<Mmike> ukinuli su ju zato kaj a) previse ih je kostala borba protiv bootleggera, b) ljudi su sami radili doma alkohol i masovno umirali od njega
<Mmike> tak ce i ovo, bez brige
<BotaniCar> Ma, dok to prodje, mene ce proci volja da se drogiram ! 
<Mmike> ma nece, ne brini
<Mmike> doduse ovi kretenoidi koji ce sad doc na vlast ce malo unazadit to sve
<Mmike> al' dobro
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne mogu biti gori od ovih koji su sad na vlasti
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: primas oklade ? 
<Mmike> jelly-home: to ti sam mislis :)
<SilverSpace> premijer koji razgovaraa sam sa sobom 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: mislis da cemo i to imati
<jelly-home> pa nece valjda
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: imamo kaj ga nisi vidio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ma neka sve legaliziraju..
<jelly-home> ovog trenutnog nastojim ne pratiti, taj je SDP-u napravio nepopravljivu stetu
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: tak je ali prvo kupleraj 
<BotaniCar> Kupleraj ? Tko ima pare za to :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima kakva OpenSource javna kuca ? :D
<BotaniCar> HULK ? :D
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar, mozda ima neka akcija platis 2 dobijes 3 besplatno
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: jednake ili losije kvalitete?
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam...iz kine?
<calmpitbull> idem na plac 
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BjKVq9YsU0 "if you puy one piece of pussy at regular price, you get another peace of pussy of equal or lesser value, for only a penny!"
<datase> YouTube: From Dusk Til Dawn Cheech - 0:01:05 - 93,650 views - 272 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly-home> s/peace/piece/ mrmlj
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: na veresiju :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: bok, kaj ima? :) 
<Mmike> ne sve, recimo, heroin nebi trebalo legalizirati, pre opasan je
<Mmike> al' mislim, naj te me jebat - alkohol je dozvoljen a marihuana nije - wtf?
<Mmike> dalkeko od toga da je marihuana bezazlena
<Mmike> al' daleko manje stetna od alkohola
 * ivoks je na odvikavanju
<ivoks> kad smo vec kod toga
<jelly-home> Mmike: pise u novom zavjetu da su pili vino, al ne pise da su duvali travu
<Mmike> ivoks: od ceg ovaj put? :D
<Mmike> jelly-home: pise i na plotu
<ivoks> Mmike: facebook
<jelly-home> Mmike: ali 80% stanovnistva ne vjeruje u plot
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: to ovisi koju ediciju si citao 
<BotaniCar> https://patients4medicalmarijuana.wordpress.com/marijuana-info/marijuana-in-the-bible/
<BotaniCar> OK, oni su bili bahjati pa su imali samo ulje , mi bokcija, pushimo :D
<Mmike> ivoks: mudro. ja sam si disejblao akaunt pred vise od godinu dana
<Mmike> i nemam ga namjeru enejblat
<Mmike> pa jel' to moze bit
<Mmike> prosli tjedan sam gledao avio karte i letove, oko 6k kuna je povratna karta bila
<Mmike> danas ima samo za 13k na gore
<ivoks> novi mondeo jos uvijek nije dosao kod nas? :/
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto cekas s rezervacijom?
<BotaniCar> Jooj, kaj ti natasa i Ico nisu rekli da ciejne uvijek gledas u anonimnom modu ? Ima neka spika da ljudima kaj se premisljaju pokusaju naplatiti vise 
<ivoks> ionak nece bukirati to po toj cijeni
<Mmike> ivoks: zato kaj sam tek danas dobio REQ broj
<Mmike> BotaniCar: istina, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar: promjenim li sad browser i IP dobit cu skroz neke druge cijene
<Mmike> bed je sto zg->phoenix moram ili 43140324 puta presjedat ili cekat 20 sati u londonu ili new yorku
<ivoks> pa kaj te briga onda
<ivoks> samo posalji mail agentu i bok
<Mmike> ivoks: pa ne briga me, sam se cudim na glas :)
<BotaniCar> 20h u Londonu ! <3
<Mmike> da, mislim, nije da se nemam di zapit, al' opet :)
<ivoks> https://dealer.mazda.hr/ES-Rabljena-vozila/cscr/PublicUsedCarView/UsedCarId/2162
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj
<Mmike> Hrki: kaj ima? :)
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> hrvojem: kaj ima? :)
<hrvojem> nema nis, ide novi pxc-5.6 za dva tjedna
<hrvojem> Mmike: dolazis danas?
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> lik trazi 55.555€ za auto iz 2007., benzinac, sa 143k km
<Mmike> hrvojem: a 5.5 popravit, kad cete to? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ima lik koji trazi 5500 kuna za C64 s flopyjem i 2 joysticka
<Mmike> i hrpa disketa
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> http://www.elitecars7.hr/ponuda/overview/cont-vehicle/cond--0/vehicle-mercedes-benz--cl-63-amg--54
<Mmike> mislim, njegov je, nek trazi koliko oce
<Mmike> hrvojem: vish, mogo bi danas, skroz sam zaboravio na to - javim ti jos to popodne kad vidim kaj ce mi zena pripremit za popodne
<hrvojem>   5.5 jos nije u planu
<Mmike> pa kad ce?
<Mmike> lol - economy class zg-phoenix preko londona (2 sata cekanja ) = 47k kuna
<Mmike> bussines class zg-phoenix preko 2 necega = 21k kuna :)
<BotaniCar> 47kkn ne zvuci puno :) 
<vileni> 47kkn zvuci kao necija godisnja placa
<BotaniCar> ( godisnja placa u RH ), stoga mora da nije pre skupo ! :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: gdje gledas karte da su tako skupe?
<hrvojem> meni je ZG <-> SFO bio oko $1300 (1 stop)
<ivoks> odakle ti vadis te cijene?
<ivoks> zg -> fra -> sfo je i ispod 1000 dolara
<ivoks> povratna, naravno
<Mmike> sfo != phx
<ivoks> isao sam ja i u phenix
<ivoks> phoenix
<ivoks> nije toliko kostalo
<hrvojem> ivoks: isao sam u zadnji cas pa nije bas bilo velikog izbora
<Mmike> isao sam ja i u Daar Es Salam :)
 * Mmike u biti izmislja brojeve da vas natjera na polemiku :)
<Mmike> kaj di vadim, na internetu, di bi vadio :)
<hrvojem> ali opet, manja je razlika od $900-$1200 nego do 47k kn
<ivoks> znaci ovak...
<ivoks> 19.3. prosle godine sam uzeo kartu za phoenix, za 23.3.
<ivoks> 1200 eura
<ivoks> 4 dana prije leta
<ivoks> zg -> fra -> ord -> phx
<ivoks> lazem
<ivoks> 1100 eura
<Mmike> www.aviokarte.hr pa klikajte
<ivoks> zg -> ewr -> ord -> phx
<ivoks> di ti gledas karte, ijao
<ivoks> kad bi isao?
<Mmike> ivoks: svukud su iste cijene, ili vrlo slicne. svi se ti kurci spajaju na isto mjesto za kupit karte
 * Mmike drkao po aviokarte.hr pa zna
<Mmike> ivoks: cca 22/3 i nazad cca 28/3
<Mmike> ima za 5k-7k uz 22 presjeranja ili 20 sati cekanja :)
<ivoks> moras ostati tjedan dana u americi
<ivoks>  	
<ivoks> 06:35 - 19:48
<ivoks> ZAG - PHX 2 Stops 21h 13min 
<ivoks> 460 eura
<Mmike> kak to mislis - moram ostati?
<ivoks> onda su karte jeftinije
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> subota do subote
<Mmike> tak sam trazio
<Mmike> ma, nebitno
<Mmike> ovi ce ponudit kaj ponude
<ivoks> odi 21.3.
<Mmike> to je petak
<ivoks> to je subota
<Mmike> a, ne
<Mmike> krivo sam ti rekao onda
<Mmike> 21.3 - 28/3
<ivoks> evo... lufthansa...
<Mmike> ugl, kad sam iz splita letio za london nasao sam kartu za 4k kuna
<Mmike> a BTSetravelpimpek mi je nasao let za 800 eura
<Mmike> tak da
<ivoks> lufthansa je 1031 euro
<ivoks> tak da te fore od 40k kuna
<ivoks> ne znam, tko ti to provali :)
<ivoks> i to sa 747-8
<ivoks> najnoviji avion
<Mmike> je, i presjedam svukud sa po 100 sati izmedju :)
<ivoks> letio sam njime iz hong konga
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> presjedanje je oko sat vremena
<ivoks> vidjet ces sto ce ti bts poslati
<ivoks> u biti, nisam vidio ekonomski razred u 747-8
<ivoks> jer sam letio u biznis klasi ;)
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> s obzirom da je biznis klasa duplo jeftinija :)
<Mmike> (za let s jednim presjedanjem i par sati cekanja u londonu :) )
<Mmike> idem rebootat
<ivoks> ma ja cu sam ignorirat ovog covjeka :)
<SilverSpace> i ovi izbacili za 35$ http://hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141578608433
<ivoks> sva mudrost
<ivoks> Dakle, umjesto deset novih automobila, 30 satelita i negdje 3000 studenata može uz svoj CV dodati: „radio na izgradnji/programiranju/sastavljanju/komunikaciji/telemetriji satelita“.
<ivoks> Da li biste radije zaposlili 25- godišnjaka koji ima samo diplomu, ili uz tu diplomu i crticu kako je projektirao satelit. 
<Mmike> ivoks: koju ti ono tastaqturu imas?
<ivoks> mi svi u firmi imamo blackwidow
<Mmike> fino
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zasto-hrvatska-nema-nosac-aviona/801566.aspx
<Mmike> taman ste mi usput :) 
<Mmike> pa da dodjem vidjet/kliknut :)
<Mmike> mirka: to ok? :)
<ivoks> nema ti mirke
<ivoks> bubana je :D
<ivoks> mozes ju dirati u ducanu
<ivoks> tipkovnicu, jel
<Mmike> opet je bubana?
<Mmike> pa kaj je bilo? :/
<ivoks> zarazio si ju
<ivoks> ne znam, uvijek joj je lose kada ti trebas doci
<BotaniCar> Dao si da ju ljubi ? MOBING / NEKAJ !!
<ivoks> bilo je sve super dok nisi rekao da ces doci
<ivoks> odmah se razbolila
<Mmike> "I što mislite – da li Karamarko ili Milanović uopće mogu shvatiti tekst koji ste upravo pročitali?"
<Mmike> lkol :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: jesi doso radit?
<Mmike> ---------- RECOMMENDATION 6 (EUR 3593.61)---------- 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> naravno sa 23498413241 presjedanja
 * Mmike place
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfI5T-1ZguE
<datase> YouTube: Blue Orb's Keyless Keyboard and Video Game Controller - 0:02:39 - 61,662 views - 43 likes / 39 dislikes
<Mmike> naso sam si tastaturu
<BotaniCar> SISE ZA TASTATURU !!
<SilverSpace> ke?
<ivoks> skuzio sam da na paytoy belotu najvise ljudi ima sad
<ivoks> za vrijeme radnog vremena
<BotaniCar> Jel dobro igraju ? Ako da, to je za zabrinut' se :) Ako imaju upaljenu belu k'o mi IRC, onda je to ok :) 
<SilverSpace> joj kako je toplo na balkonu 
<SilverSpace> vrata sirom otvorena 
<goc_hr> zašto mi titlovi u xbmcu ne pokazuju Š, encoding namješten na central european. any thoughts?
<BotaniCar> kaqj ti veli "file -bi imetitla.srt" ? 
<SilverSpace> goc_hr: jel izbornik imas na engleski 
<SilverSpace> tamo gdje boju titlova mjenas tamo treba stavit central europea windoze
<ivoks> odoo je zakon
<SilverSpace> ne bute pusili i motali http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--povijesna-zaplijena-petorica-svercera-u-ilegalnoj-tvornici-punili-su-vrece-vrlo-kvalitetim-duhanom/1296329/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ajme kak lijepo izgleda
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: neki dan vidio u lokalnoj birtiji svi motaju :)
<Mmike> eo, jedan moderan web: http://www.irb.hr/users/bosanac/index.htm
<SilverSpace> super
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1032731
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> izgleda da ce launchpad uskoro podrzavati i git!
<Mmike> i da ce bzr umrjeti smrcu smrtnom
<SilverSpace>  Serija “Dva i pol muškarca” završava 19. veljače nakon 12 sezona prikazivanja.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to znaci 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa valjda da vise nebudi snimali
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne to git
<Mmike> pretjero sam sa Dave's Gourmetom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas kaj je git? znas kaj je bzr?
<SilverSpace> u principu da
<SilverSpace> ali ne kuzimm zasto je to vazno 
<Mmike> zato kaj je bzr los a git nije
<SilverSpace> to za vas prohramere koji radite na launchpadu?
<Mmike> a launchpad je bio vezan s bzrom
<jelly-home> mašala šišarka
<jelly-home> Mmike: kak im je trebalo tako dugo da skuže da new kids ne vole bazaar
<hrvojem> Mmike: mi u petak migrirali na github :)
<jelly-home> sa čega?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ha?
<Mmike> hrvojem, eto vam sad na :)
<Mmike> ne svidja mi se github
<Mmike> iako ne znam za nisht bolje
<Mmike> ak bas hoces on-line-in-the-cloud, jel
<Mmike> weshmashian, koju ono steeleseries imas ti (onu od krea?)
<Mmike> weshmashian, te, jel' jos tko kupio kaku ?
<Mmike> weshmashian, te, jel' vvrbanc radi sad/danas?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<hrvojem> jelly-home: sa launchpada/bzr-a
<jelly-home> ah
<weshmashian> Mmike: g6v2, brijem da ti je sad 500kn u nekom shopu lokalnom, bas gledo neki dan
<weshmashian> trazim si TKL mehanicku al' kod nas to nac je cudo
<weshmashian> Mmike: i da, dela :)
<Mmike> /.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<Mmike> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<Mmike> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<Mmike> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<Mmike> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<jelly-home> Mmike: wtf
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> glupa macka
<Mmike> weshmashian, da, nebi tu , malo je pre tvrda
<weshmashian> Mmike: e jebaga, onda si trazi sa red ili brown switchevima
<weshmashian> barem brijem da su to linearni, a meksi su
<Mmike> brown
<weshmashian> ova black je najtvrdja
<Mmike> red su linearni
<Mmike> brown nisu
<weshmashian> onda red :)
<Mmike> a imaju jedan broj centinjutna
<Mmike> ili cega vec
<Mmike> ne, brown
<Mmike> to hocu :)
<weshmashian> ti bi kliketalicu?
<Mmike> jos da je wireless, eh :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' brown su, vele, tihi
<weshmashian> mislim da ih ima takovih, bt verzija
<Mmike> jel? dze?
<weshmashian> stajaznam! :)
<weshmashian> trazil filco, ducky :)
<weshmashian> trazi* :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6XPMW9WxVk
<datase> YouTube: Enter BIOS Setup in Lenevo G50-70 - 0:01:22 - 7,403 views - 29 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> naime, u bios se udje tak da olovkom pritisnes mali gumbic s lijeve strane
<Mmike> weshmashian, e, da, to sam i gledo
<Mmike> al' nema kod nas
<weshmashian> Mmike: http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/wireless-mechanical_keyboards
<weshmashian> Mmike: ko sto rekoh, cudo je nac :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i jebo bt
<Mmike> to i linus ne radi bas kak bi covjek tio
<weshmashian> e, onda pati!
<weshmashian> makar, brijem da cu si prije piknut neki kineski android mob'tel
<weshmashian> ima ih nelosih za $100
<jelly-home> indeed
<jelly-home> samo sto je dolar otiso gore, pa taj za $100 dodje u eu i preko 100€
<SilverSpace> vis vraga i macka zna ircat
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> zna nakucat 1000 slova u 5 sekundi
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/_youhadonejob/status/567437368924581888
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-17
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> koji ludak :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-8NO6u3QYI
<datase> YouTube: Slaven Bilic kameramanı kucaklıyor :) - 0:00:07 - 45,661 views - 30 likes / 1 dislikes
<goc_hr> SilverSpace: u tome je bilo problem, radi sad sve 5. bilo je na Central European (ISO) umjesto (WINDOWS). ty
<SilverSpace> eto
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen morgen
<calmpitbull> kaj se radi danas
<SilverSpace> jel bilo mraza jutros 
<calmpitbull> pa i ne bas
<calmpitbull> al meni zima odgovara...ljeto i vrucine bas i ne
<calmpitbull> jer kad je zima ti nitko ne moze rec idi van malo,....daj se makni od racunala
<SilverSpace> kod me ne sve po starom skolarca prepeljati preko ceste svako jutro i poslje doci po njega u skolu
<calmpitbull> ma odlicno
<calmpitbull> samo da ne ide na lose
<SilverSpace> jebga svaki dan je sve losije starimo :)
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam i ja starim svaki dan al sam sve ludi i ludi
<SilverSpace> to je normalno :)
<calmpitbull> pa nadam se :)
<SilverSpace> žvidjeces sa pet banki kaj je ludak :)
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<calmpitbull> ma sad sam rekao zeni da cu radit nano quadcopter i da ce mi to bit zavrsni rad na faksu koji sam upisao na stare godine....al bome cu se namucit jer prije nikada nisam ni pomirisal elektroniku
<calmpitbull> hahah opet sam se sam uvaljal u govna
<ivoks> According to US economic advisers, only a highly unlikely combination of genuine privatization, massive Western economic investment and aid, and political moderation can salvage this economy. 
<ivoks> CIA o Jugi, 1990.
<calmpitbull> ma cia kaj oni znaju....likovi su najveci dileri kokaina i heroina 
 * Mmike bi malo opet cvilio o tastaturama
<calmpitbull> Mmike: cvili kolko god zelis...ja ti mijenjam svoju za neku applovu
<Mmike> kaku/koju imas ti/
<calmpitbull> http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/016682/razer_tarantula_gaming_keyboard.jpg
<calmpitbull> gdje se u ZG mogu nabavit arduino moduli al da to nije chipoteka
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nigdje :)
<calmpitbull> znaci samo net
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne znam da ko drzi arduino module 
<calmpitbull> pa ni je nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> a trebam 9DOF
<calmpitbull> ako sam sve dobro skuzio
<SilverSpace> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikli/grupa/290700/arduino
<calmpitbull> nema to sto ja trazim i svi su preteski
<calmpitbull> al hvala
<SilverSpace> da siromasno 
<calmpitbull> ma da
<calmpitbull> al vjerojatno se moze narucit preko njih...al zasto bi to radio ako mogu direktno na sebe
<SilverSpace> ebay zato ima sve :)
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj onda cekas ko ludak
<calmpitbull> tako je 
<calmpitbull> ma vec gledam jedan senzor....jedno kaj mislim da nije bas dobar...al bude za prvu ruku super
<SilverSpace> kuzi ovo gsm modul u cipoteci 600kn a na ebay 150kn
<calmpitbull> pa da
<Mmike> calmpitbull: to je membranska tipkalica?
<calmpitbull> al to ovisi i o proizvodacu modula
<calmpitbull> Mmike: sto bi to trebalo bit?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jel' ima mehanicke prekidace ili one gumene nembranice?
<calmpitbull> mehanicke
<calmpitbull> mislis ispod tipki
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> jel' glasna jako?
<calmpitbull> a kaj ti si neki spijun koji ce tipkat u ormaru dok gleda svoju metu?
<calmpitbull> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5F-0FCQtfc
<datase> YouTube: Razer Tarantula : Review - 0:02:59 - 42,341 views - 164 likes / 37 dislikes
<calmpitbull> evo pogledaj pa vidi
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> neg tipkam u sobi di zena spava :)
<Mmike> pa ak nju probudim najebo sam vise nego da me uhvate stari stasijevci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u kuhinju tipkat :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, to je ta soba :)
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam nije bas tako tiha 
<calmpitbull> kao normalna tipkovnica a space se jace cuje
<calmpitbull> nabavi onu lasersku
<calmpitbull> i projeciraj na jastuk :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: http://matias.ca/quietpro/
<calmpitbull> ovo je za tebe
<Mmike> calmpitbull: e, to sam bas gledo!
<Mmike> al' nema kod nas za kupit!
<calmpitbull> ovo je bas tiho
<ivoks> http://www.sibenik.in/foto/male-makare-u-murteru-/2685
<calmpitbull> Mmike: al ako malo pogledas po tubu onda i nije bas tolko tiha da mozes u istoj sobi tipkat dok tvoja draga spava
<Mmike> calmpitbull: znas kaj brijem da cu uzet
<Mmike> K270
<Mmike> bezicna
<Mmike> logitechova
<Mmike> jeftilenka
<Mmike> ne najjeftilenka al' jeftilenka
<Mmike> 2-3 mjeseca bit ce dobra
<Mmike> a onda cemo vidjet kaj
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Syd_BUbl5A
<datase> YouTube: Slow Loris eating Banana - 0:02:08 - 1,897,311 views - 10550 likes / 381 dislikes
<calmpitbull> Mmike:  http://smashinghub.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/3.-Celluon-Laserkey.jpg
<calmpitbull> ovo uzmi i projeciraj na jasutk :) i cisa pobjeda
<calmpitbull> ili kupi one microsoftove holodeck naocale pa tipkaj po zraku
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gynuHWj5mzI
<datase> YouTube: Brushing Slow Loris - 0:01:40 - 1,559,079 views - 6182 likes / 288 dislikes
<calmpitbull> nista ekipo treba ic trenkat
<obrut> treba da... a ne stigne se danas :P
<calmpitbull> ja ga imam na bacanje
<calmpitbull> ajde 
<calmpitbull> i to nazalost 
<vileni> moja coolemaster tipkovnica sa mx blue ima 2 ekstra pozitivne reakcije dok ostalih 10ak ljudi reklo "kakva ti je to grozna tipkovnica"
<vileni> ovih dvoje pozitivnih znaju u cemu je stvar :)
<Mmike> da, blue je click
<Mmike> glasno skroz
<Mmike> brown nije click
<Mmike> pa je tisa
<vileni> ali svejedno se cuje
<ivoks> ono... kazes 'posaljite mi popis korisnika s atributima'
<ivoks> i kraj svih mogucih nacina...
<ivoks> ekipa posalje tablicu
<ivoks> al ne spreadsheet, vec tablicu u wordu
<ivoks> jedino gore od toga je valjda mogla biti slika u wordu
<Mmike> ivoks: budi sretan da nisi dobio tak
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pricao sam za frenda koji je poslao upravi popis korisnika u LDAPu koji se nisu ulogirali zadnjih, neznam, godinu dana
<Mmike> i kao, da mu posalu nazad koji se mogu obrisat
<Mmike> poslo im je xls
<Mmike> nadajuc' se da ce ovi oznaciti koje treba obrisati (ili ostaviti)
<ivoks> Mmike: dobijao sam i tak; samo odgovorim 'ne mogu procitati'
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nisi dobio sliku pdf dokumenta 
<Mmike> a ovi mu nazad posalju isprintano i prekrizeno kemijskom 
<Mmike> i dolje pise 'precrtane obrisati!'
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> zamisli si ti tog moronizma
<ivoks> a presarali ih
<Mmike> pa ono, otkaz dobit
<Mmike> odmah
<Mmike> mislim, jebote, pa to skoro k'o da pisat neznas
<ivoks> ne mozes otkaz dobiti u aaiedu clanicama
<ivoks> tamo se valjda skuplja najgora ekipa
<jelly-home> drzavna sluzba, ne?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> di drugud bi to opstalo
<ivoks> ja sam vidio kako portiri postaju zaposlenici informatickog odjela
<ivoks> i onda se desi ovo sto je mmike opisao
<SilverSpace> odoh na sunce 
<obrut> SilverSpace: ispricaj poslije nama programerima iz podruma kakav je osjecaj...
<ivoks> op
<ivoks> elementary os vise nije besplatan?
<obrut> iskamcuju pare :) imaju i tekst zasto :)
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> izrada distribucije nije jeftina
<BotaniCar> Kak sam fino spojio SugarCRM i Kayako ! :) 
<ivoks> mogao si koristiti odoo i to bi sve dobio po defaultu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: odoo mi je ( za sad ) overkill, i nema helpdesk kakav mi treba
<ivoks> sto mu fali?
<BotaniCar> Fali meni par sati/dana da to dovedem u stanje kakvo moram imati , a ova integracija je bila prilicno brza. 
<BotaniCar> Ako mi jednom zatreba i ERP dio, onda cu vidjeti sto s tim 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> djesi, klik-ter-klikter
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj smo ono rekli, jedino vrbanchich ima drugu tastaturu, svi ostali su na logitechnijama?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ima i kre, brijem da je sad na das keyboardu
<Mmike> dada
<weshmashian> Mmike: ima ti i zezelj steelseries neku
<Mmike> eee, fakat
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> danas budu maskare na sljemenu
<ivoks> na nocnom
<ivoks> ooo... to moram ici :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: suncano 
<SilverSpace> i grize za usi
<SilverSpace> podne
<Mmike> obavještavamo Vas da je transakcija isplate 169,61 knna tekući računuspješno 
<Mmike> provedena.
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> super :) sad sam pun para
<BotaniCar> Huh, kak se nekom isplati uplatiti ti 169,61 umjesto da ti to sam donese i odfura te na pivce ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/ResourceManager/GetImage.aspx?imgId=770867&width=970
<SilverSpace> pila
<calmpitbull> evo kraj treninga
<calmpitbull> Mmike, koju tipovnicu si rekao da ces uzet
<Mmike> K270
<Mmike> logitechovu
<calmpitbull> aha
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nD-8euqNN4 # bipety bop tup da dup
<datase> YouTube: Swing and Electro Swing Collection No.2 - 2:32:29 - 1,044,105 views - 8025 likes / 85 dislikes
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: uzeo ferrari crvenu tipkovnicu da moze igrati rfactor :) 
<calmpitbull> kaj je to opet neka formula ili nesto slicno al manje dosadno od samog F1
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> a sladak ovaj calmpitbull  :)
<obrut> fakat mi nije bilo nikad jasno kako neko moze gledat neke zujalice koje se vrte u krug do besvijesti
<jelly-home> bez problema!
<obrut> mogu gledat hrcke kak se vrte, to je bar zanimljivo :)
<obrut> formula bi bila zanimljivija kad bi bila neka staza od 1000 km pa da vidimo ko ce prvi doc :)
<Mmike> obrut: al' ti je jasno kak se ekipa moze penjat po umjetnom kamenju privezana kablovima? :)
<obrut> yep, pogotvo zenske :)
<obrut> zenske vole kablove
<calmpitbull> pa to je adrenalin kada se penju...jos kada je to brzinsko penjanje
<obrut> brzinsko mi je najdosadnije :) popnu se za par sekundi, znaju smjer na pamet.. al kad ne znaju smjer, pa treba istaktizirati, a osim taktike i mentalnog stanja tu igra i snaga i izdrzljivost
<calmpitbull> meni je brzinsko i kada idu dvoje jedan sa jedne a drugi sa druge
<calmpitbull> al sport sportova je judo
<BotaniCar> <3 judo 
<weshmashian> <3 pljeskavice
<jelly-home> <3 pita od jabuka
<jelly-home> damn, ostavio sam komad bezglutenske pite od jabuke doma
<BotaniCar> Kakva PITA zbog pite .. 
<SilverSpace> krafne 
<vileni> kod nas krafni na bacanje
<vileni> prvo faks dijeli, onda kolegica donijela, sef donio, na kraju valjda 40+ krafni jos ostalo
<vileni> na nas 6
<SilverSpace> meni upravo susjeda vruce donesla
<vileni> to su onda domace
<vileni> ovo sve nesto iz trgovina/pekara :)
<ivoks> a joj ovi grci
<ivoks> burza im pala 4%
<ivoks> u zadnjih 8h
<jelly-home> samo?
<BotaniCar> Ovo prvi put vidim, na kraju maila umjesto "lp", "srdacan pozdrav" i slicno, frajer napise "uz izraze postovanja" :)
<weshmashian> ajde, barem nije stovanje
<ivoks> budi sretan sto ne radis s kinezima
<ivoks> jer onda dobijes 'volio bih te opet vidjeti'
<weshmashian> awww <3
<ivoks> ili 'bilo mi je lijepo pricati s tobom'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: radim s kinezima, oni su mi van kategorije ( s tim da se na "ove svoje" fakat ne mogu pozaliti, stvarno su korektni u komunikaciji) :)
<ivoks> 'Iza Islamske države stoje CIA i Mossad'
<ivoks> ne bi me uopce iznenadilo
<ivoks> nekako su preorganizirani
<ivoks> nadrealno mi djeluju za neke barbare koji ne znaju abecedu
<ivoks> pogotovo boko haram
<ivoks> usred nicega eto njih s lakim oklopnim vozilima i vojnim taktikama
<calmpitbull> pa nije da nisu imali i pomoc od kineza koji se sve vise petljaju u probleme u Africi
<ivoks> a i to sta kazes
<ivoks> mozda su to i kinezi zakuhali
<ivoks> bacili su oko na afriku
<calmpitbull> vec su tamo jedino kaj to neces cut u medijima kao i obicno...vecnia nafte u srednjoj africi je pod kinezima
<calmpitbull> a da se razumjemo u jemenu se vec godinama soraju sa boko haramom no tam jih zovu alkaijda
<calmpitbull> a al nusra je vec u africi dugo vremena
<calmpitbull> prosle godine su ionak bili ubijeni francuski vojnici u centralnoj africi 
<calmpitbull> gdje se jos i danas soraju 
<calmpitbull> tako da ova boko haramica nije samo tako nastala
<calmpitbull> a isis....ma to je prica za sebe
<ivoks> vidi kenny18a
<ivoks> sad dolazi na posao
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Majku mu staru, ja se u vas uzdam kao izvor relevantnih informacija, a svi shutite o tome da je danas svjetski dan palacinki :) 
<calmpitbull> uuu palacinke...vec mi ove krafne idu na zivce
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pancakes ili crepes?
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: AFAIK pancakes
<BotaniCar> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrove_Tuesday
<jelly-home> brijem da te nisam nikad jeo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: potreban si nam ! Dze se mogu izjest dobre palacinke ? 
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> A u jAmerikama ? :D
<jelly-home> dan kojeg Rusi zovu, cini se, Maslenica 
<BotaniCar> "The Slavs believed that by eating pancakes, they got the power, light and warmth of the sun. " # Dobri nasi, pametni, preci 　 
<jelly-home> no pa to je isti kurac kao krafne, isti dan, isti razlog
<BotaniCar> Pda, i mi se tu amerikaniziramo s krafnama, umjesto da jedemo palacinke :) 
<jelly-home> samo je vrsta masne slatke klope drukcija
<jelly-home> Maslenitsa (Russian: Ма́сленица, Ukrainian: Масниця, Belarusian: Масьленіца, also known as Butter Week, Crepe week, or Cheesefare Week), is an Eastern Slavic religious and folk holiday.
<jelly-home> ring the week of Maslenitsa, meat is already forbidden to Orthodox Christians, and it is the last week during which milk, cheese and other dairy products are permitte
<jelly-home> pa se onda to sve ima potrosit prije posta
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/milanovic-otvorio-materijalno-neisplative-ali-ljudima-vazne-ceste-na-hvaru/801812.aspx
<Mmike> kakve lazi
<Mmike> pa promet nikad nije nit isao kroz jelsu
<Mmike> jer je valjda zadnjih 20 godina, preko ljeta, zatvoren promet Jelsom
<BotaniCar> Taj index je isto senta za drkanje, u drugom clanku "isao je aviJonom nekam kam je mogao autom" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ha?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim 
<chaky> igustin_: potajice cu ih sve prebaciti na Debian! :) :) :)
<SilverSpace> lesinari http://www.24sata.hr/f1/cudo-nije-na-vidiku-michaelu-se-stanje-nije-bitno-popravilo-406636
<igustin> chaky: koga? desktop Mint korisnike?
<igustin> chaky: morat ćeš jako pedalirat za pobjeći od te pobješnjele mase ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> chaky: ...a riskiraš i progon svog Velikog Vođe ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: kaj je debian tak los :)
<igustin> ne, dapače, bas suprotno
<igustin> Debian je vjerojatno i dalje jedna od najboljih distri svih vremena
<igustin> ali ne za end usere :)
<SilverSpace> zast ce ga onda ganjat 
<igustin> </holywar>
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> igustin: sad je i za admine tlaka, tjera ih da uče nove stvari
<obrut> zuvui systemd !
<obrut> bwahahaha, mislio sam napisat zivio :)
<obrut> al neda podsvijest :)
<jelly-home> zuvui!!
<SilverSpace> zujio
<jelly-home> zujio ko F1
<chaky> igustin: ne, nego ove moje u firmi sto ne znaju za ista drugo, osim Fedore :) Anamarija mi je danas procitala dio vaseg dopisivanja. :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<igustin> obrut: zijevao ti nama i dalje :)
<igustin> chaky: a lol :)
<markosejic> igustin: pozz
<markosejic> i ostali
 * Mmike got new mouse
<markosejic> ja sam napavio novi telefon
<SilverSpace> joj ovaj vikend idem u susjedstvo igustin 
<SilverSpace> malo mora guzica treba vidjeti 
<igustin> di?
<obrut> igustin: ak otjeras najavljenu kisu, dodjem i ja vjerojatno
<obrut> btw. zaposlio se novi kolega, odma smo ga konvertirali na linux :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: novigrad
<SilverSpace> obrut: kakva kisa 
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa neka najavljena :P
<SilverSpace> nece bit u istri koliko vidim
<Mmike> http://pwr.github.io/Solaar/devices.html
<Mmike> zivio
<SilverSpace> ki
<Mmike> dobar je mis
<Mmike> iako je ovaj stari koji imam bolji
<Mmike> zericu, al' bolji
<SilverSpace> jel ima kak se namjesti kotatic misa u ubuntu
<igustin> obrut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MZv6kQvm2Y
<datase> YouTube: Crvena Jabuka - Bjezi kiso s prozora - 0:03:24 - 1,990,026 views - 3414 likes / 65 dislikes
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> obrut: to neka inicijacija kod vas...? :)
<calmpitbull> jel netko probal ovaj vivaldi browser
<SilverSpace> da
<calmpitbull> i sto kaze SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> bis jos sjebo mi chrome :)
<SilverSpace> niš*
<calmpitbull> ma da
<calmpitbull> ja cu mu dat sansu 
<calmpitbull> barem do nedelje pa da vidim
<SilverSpace> fale mi nadojebi za njega 
<calmpitbull> a koji recimo
<SilverSpace> twitter
<calmpitbull> ah to niti ne koristim tolko
<calmpitbull> mislim imam na tabletu al na kompu bas i ne
<SilverSpace> pet sest ih koristim 
<SilverSpace> uh lazem 16 
<calmpitbull> mislis 5 6 twittera ili
<igustin> lol
<igustin> nedajbože, i jedan je previše ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: ke :)
<calmpitbull> pa meni je
<SilverSpace> koju tekmu danas gledati
<calmpitbull> a koje su na rasporedu....nadam se da nije to nogomet
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/nogomet/europa/liga-prvaka/
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/dhmMcP
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-18
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> morgen, indeed
<calmpitbull> bome kolko ljudi zeli u EU...
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<BotaniCar> atop je tak jeben kad moras debugirat' server koji se skrsio u 3 ujutro i imas 200000 stranica logova nakon toga :) 
<Mmike> kaaaj
<Mmike> win7 ima novi rdp i iz linuxa se nemrem spojit na njega?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' imas grafice? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam, al grafici samo pokazu da je $nekaj pojelo svu memorijui nakon tog imam rupu ( OOM  > krs-lom ) 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> lose si tu javu skonfao :D
<Mmike> nego, da te pitam... upalio sam sad na win7 "spoji se sa starim klijentom ak bas moras", i spojim se, medjutim, pustim nekaj da svira, ne cujem nigdje. Imas ideju zakaj? Htio bih da svira na zvucnicima od remote kistre na koju sam spojen.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na svaki RDP se mozes spojit' , samo treba reci na windows piceku da dozvili i "less secure connections". Da, java, al nije lose skonfana nego trosimo losu verziju ( bar za sad tako izgleda )
<BotaniCar> Hmm, pojma, nisi stavio kvacicu na to u "advanced" postavkama ? 
<Mmike> https://www.openstack.org/vote-vancouver/Presentation/why-not-to-use-mongodb-with-ceilometer
<Mmike> Do Vote Me!
<BotaniCar> E, a mozda i nije java, imao sam dinamicki dodijeljenu memoriju, a redhat site veli " In the current implementation of the balloon driver for Linux, only the ballooning functionality is implemented, not the hot-add functionality." 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa nisam naso nikvu :/
<Mmike> balloooonee
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ima smisla da glasamo mi kaj necemo pohoditi ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: popravio sam - trebalo je klijentu rec 'leave sound on server'
<Mmike> jebeno :)
<vileni> ja cu glasati ako dobijem kartu do tamo
<vileni> onu od 47kkn po mogucnosti
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> vileni
<Mmike> bio jucer u mlinarici
<Mmike> ramstek - k'o nekad u Urnebesu - odlican komad mesa, i (ne)spekli su ga taman kak treba!
<calmpitbull> Mmike: znaci ide se u urnebes na meso i cajke
<Mmike> calmpitbull: islo se na meso
<Mmike> dok nisu zatvorili restoran
<calmpitbull> pa jos uvijek radi
<Mmike> jednom smo ostali do cca 17-18h, pa su nas uljudno potjerali :)
<Mmike> ne radi
<calmpitbull> kak ne
<Mmike> pred jedno 7-8 mjeseci su odjebali restoran po danu
<Mmike> i samo nocni klub ostavili
<Mmike> vjerojatno mosh jest i po noci :)
<Mmike> e, al' vidio sam na njuskalu oglas da se urnebes prodaje
<Mmike> za 2M kuna 
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja vidim samo "nisam te jucer zvao u mlinaricu"
<Mmike> vileni: :D
<vileni> sto me podsjetilo, danas zoves tpk?
<Mmike> eee
<Mmike> vidis
<Mmike> dobra
<Mmike> jako jako jako dobra
<Mmike> vileni: nemrem prjie 10, ne rade jos
<Mmike> vileni: oko koliko bi ti pasalo?
<Mmike> 12:30?
<Mmike> 13:30?
<Mmike> 11:45?
<Mmike> 12:17?
<Mmike> no? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam mislio da danas zoves za sutra
<vileni> jer iz iskustva rijetko nadjes termin isti dan :)
<vileni> ako mora biti danas, 13 je ok
<Mmike> ne mora bit danas
<Mmike> al' zakaj nebi bilo danas/
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> pa moze
<vileni> ali ako nema, isto vrijeme sutra
<Mmike> pa milina :D
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> moze!
<Mmike> https://www.getdigital.eu/50-Shades-of-Grey.html
<Mmike> ultra-lol
<Mmike> vileni: we're on!
<vileni> Mmike: 13?
<Mmike> vileni: yup
<vileni> ok
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> zg ceste popravljaju jedan saht
<ivoks> dosli su s jednim kamionom i dva auta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: winamp za windoze vise ne postoji?
<ivoks> sve ostavili na cesti
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj si mi u ulici? :)))
<Mmike> ivoks: bas to gledam s balkona!
<ivoks> i njih 4 u narancastim odijelima gledaju i puse
<ivoks> jedan betonira
<ivoks> i jedan, valjda upravitelj gradilista, stoji nad sahtom s rukama u dzepu
<ivoks> niti jedan od njih se nije sjetio regulirati promet oko tih svojih autiju i kamiona, jer od njihovih vozila ne vidis suprotni smjer
<ivoks> kakav debilizam
<Mmike> ivoks: zovi 92
<ivoks> 192
<Mmike> murija ce odmah doc i natjerat ih u red
<Mmike> ma to, da
<Mmike> fakat, zovi
<SilverSpace> 4http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/raspberry-pi-pet-milijuna/140442.aspx
<SilverSpace> eh muriju bas briga 
<calmpitbull> bas to...bas me zanima kada bi murja dosla 
<calmpitbull> ja kazem nakon 2 sata
<Mmike> iznenadili bi se :)
<calmpitbull> ajde neka nazove
<calmpitbull> bas me zanima
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> moj DSL doma nije dovoljno 'veli' da mogu slusat .flac od doma :/
<ivoks> Experience with the following linux programs, httpd, apache, vi, shell scripting, chmod, chkconfig, reposync, rsync, etc.
<ivoks> pa ako je 'chmod' skill, onda sam ja faking genius
<obrut> ivoks: a cuj, treba znat radit s onim cudnim brojkama i rwx-ovima :)
<ivoks> super mi je kak ekipa brije da je 'cloud skills' to sto su vrtili virtualke u awsu
<ivoks> to nije cloud skill, to nije nis. znas upaliti komp, nis drugo
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/morbidni-skandal-u-proloscu-mjestani-uz-povike-odobravanja-spalili-krnju-u-liku-novinara-ante-tomica/1297560/
<SilverSpace> nitko ne smije dirati novinare 
<SilverSpace> svete krave 
<Mmike> prejeben je tomic :)
<Mmike> super je bio njegov osvirt s inauguracije :)
<Mmike> veli 'bila mrtva tisina, nitko nije pricao - ne smiju utjecati na svjedoke' :D :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jna oficircic koji place za zvijezdom petokrakom 
<SilverSpace> jednom rijecju govno 
<calmpitbull> ma sve je to samo igra za puk
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<SilverSpace> kad su ga njegovi seljani spalili mos si mislit kakav je onda 
<calmpitbull> a da se stavi prave vjesti da se malo podigne narod eee to ne
<calmpitbull> konstantno slusamo o tim politicarima kao da su jedina stvar koja postoji na ovom svijetu
<SilverSpace> i sad je to skandal 
<SilverSpace> ja jutarnji
<SilverSpace> za*
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lik je jebeni satiricar :) to sto ti nemres podnjet da se netko sali s cokolindicom je samo tvoj problem :)
<Mmike> meh, jutarnji :)
<SilverSpace> ovih dana pljuju po kolindi 
<Mmike> placeno glasilo onoga tko plati vise :)
<calmpitbull> ma meh sve novine
<SilverSpace> a to nije skandal 
<SilverSpace> jebote svete krave novinarske 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel' se tak zivciras i pred frankom? Nemoj, brate, dijete trovat s tim sranjima.
<Mmike> radije pokazi malom kako raid ubuntu, kako je redhat smece, kako je python dobar, i NE SPOMINJI MU MONGODB NI ZA BOGA@
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mali vec zna tko je dobar a tko nije :)
<Mmike> ak si mu ti pricao, mogu mislit kaj zna
<Mmike> 'ustase su super, cetnici nisu'
<calmpitbull> hahaha
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> zakaj mi ubuntu hoce 101 systemd sranje instalirat/
<SilverSpace> kaj si ti u zabludi Mmike 
<SilverSpace> ruku pod ruku sa josipovicem 
<SilverSpace> sigurno sanjas ustase i cetnike :)
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<calmpitbull> ja sanjam terminal 
 * Mmike slusa Queen 
<calmpitbull> Mmike,  je Queen rofl
 * obrut slusa neku akusticnu verziju Shadow of Low, bas cudno :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: kaj oces - it's a kind of magic :)
<calmpitbull> hehehe
<calmpitbull> ma nema mjuze do Drum n Bass-a
<Mmike> do malocas sam slusao aphroditea :)
<calmpitbull> sve ostalo je losa buka
<Mmike> pa mi dopizdilo :)
<Mmike> onaj Urban Junglist je odlican!
<calmpitbull> nije lose
<Mmike> iako sam ja vise minimal techno i psy trance kad smo kod elektronike
<Mmike> Dave Clarke mi je vrh, npr
<calmpitbull> ja si stavim clementine player i to liquid DNB
<calmpitbull> a techno ....ja sam ti vise za DNB, Jungle, DUBSTEP, DRUMSTEP, 2STEP........ocito volim hodanje
<Mmike> a znas kak vele - de gustibus...
<Mmike> ja sam dugo vremena organski nepodnosio metal :) a onda su mi pustili pantheru, pa reko 'ovo i nije tako lose' :)
<calmpitbull> ma ja slusam sve osim cajki.... a recimo volim  dropkick murphys uz dobro pivo i galon ruma
<ivoks> What really motivates you: Open source, because Open Source its now the leading star in a sky where there are lots of stars shining.
<Mmike> ides, euro je 6,7
<ivoks> wtf
<Mmike> ivoks: :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: tak je u porno firmu dosao lik koji 'zna linux' - kakva iskustva imate? Pa, radio sam na cruiseru 3 godine pa sam tamo ubuntu instalirao i tako... to vam je slicno k'o Windowsi, veli covjek :)
<ivoks> Mmike: euro je 7,7
<Mmike> ma, 7,6 sam tijo rec :)
<Mmike> kupovni gledam
<Mmike> prodajni me slabo zanima
<Mmike> jer mi bitno kol'ko mi banka oce dat za moje eure
<calmpitbull> kolkogod je nemam ni centa
<Mmike> ALL WE HEAR
<vileni> Mmike: jesu ga zaposlili?
<Mmike> RADIO GAGA
<Mmike> vileni: lol :) 
<ivoks> jebo ih sans serif
<Mmike> meni je prvo pitanje tamo na intervjuu bilo 'kojom naredbom kopiras fajlove'
<Mmike> ja reko 'copy'
<Mmike> veli lik 'krivo - kako se tocno zove naredba'
<Mmike> aha, reko 'cp'
<ivoks> oci mi krvare kada mi ekipa salje CV u arialu tahomi i slicnim pizdarijama
<vileni> Mmike: i jesi dobio posao?
<Mmike> ok, kaze, progledat cu  kroz prste :) 
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> drugo pitanje, kako rinejmas fajl? ja reko 'mv'
<Mmike> veli li ok, prosao si prvi krug, javit cu ti kad je drugi :)
<Mmike> poslije mi je pricao da se javljaju konobari, monteri, automehanicari, svi :)
<Mmike> pa je ovo filter :)
<vileni> ajd, prvi krug bi valjda uspio proci
<calmpitbull> ma da....
<vileni> dobro se pravim da sam linuxas
<vileni> a tu po windowsima klikam
<calmpitbull> haha
<Mmike> ivoks: tak je meni s ubuntu fontom.... meni i dalje vedrana i tahoma najbolji fontovi... arial je jadan, slazem se :)
<Mmike> vileni: mudro izbjegavas sva pitanja koja botanicaru uputim :)
<vileni> ja ne vidim fontove
<vileni> mislim, vidim slova
<vileni> za fontove razlikovati, neznam
<calmpitbull> ajde idem ja malo prckat po arduino to jest croduinu
<ivoks> Mmike: sans serif je po definiciji jadan
<Mmike> ne slazem se
<ivoks> win 89
<vileni> http://www.autoslavia.com/ekspedicija-kragujevac-kilimandzaro-40-godina-od-avanture/#.VORBX5_0_mF
<jelly-home> ivoks: nekim ljudima serif smeta -- pogotovo ak su disleksicni
<jelly-home> meni je irc u serifu :-)
<Mmike> ja nemrem proporcionalne fontove u ircu
<Mmike> ili u terminalu
<Mmike> a ekipa to ima
<Mmike> i kul im je :)
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> lud sam
<jelly-home> ne u terminalu, samo u ircu
<ivoks> pise mi da je mail otisao na root@
<ivoks> root nema alias
<ivoks> a /var/mail/root je prazan
<jelly-home> ivoks: koji LDA?
<jelly-home> odn MDA
<ivoks> postfix na procmail
<jelly-home> zasto procmail?
<ivoks> a root nema procmail pravila, niti postoji /etc/procmail*
<ivoks> zato jer je mutavi carnet to tako slozio clanici
<jelly-home> lol
<jelly-home> vidi /var/mail/nobody
<ivoks> zbilja, tu je
<ivoks> zasto?
<jelly-home> local(8) od postfixa radi root squash i ne zeli se vrtit kao root
<ivoks> faking shit
<jelly-home> _pretpostavljam_ da squash ide prije nego se pozove local delivery agent
<SilverSpace> consolas najbolji font za terminal
<jelly-home> jer kod tebe je procmail a ne local
<ivoks> kakve gluposti
<jelly-home> (doduse, trebalo bi vidit sto tocno pise u logu)
<ivoks> moram taj server srediti
<ivoks> pise da je isporuceno rootu
<ivoks> al tko ga jebe
<ivoks> hvala
<jelly-home> tko ga jebe sounds about rightt
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/je-li-ovo-svemirsko-sjeme-koje-su-nam-poslali-vanzemaljci-/1297601/
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<BotaniCar> vedrana font , +1 :) 
<pkiller> jao pa Å¡ta je ovo svi mi se javljaju da im radim internet stranice za apartmane... kao da nema milion drugih web dizajnera i firmi koje to rade
<SilverSpace> pkiller: jeftin si :P
<pkiller> vjerojatno previše jeftin :)
<pkiller> ma nema više, sad prvo pitam koji je budget, pola placa unaprijed i pola kad je gotovo... a kvalitetu prilagodiš cijeni, i to je to :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> ivoks: Boeing 737-300 ili Airbus A330-300, sto je manje zlo (za preko okeana?)
<calmpitbull> ma isto ti je to
<ivoks> Mmike: isto je to
<ivoks> Mmike: oba su mali :)
<Mmike> pa nekak mi se to vise svidja
<Mmike> brijes da ne?
<Mmike> krace traje boarding i ono drugo
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> boarding uvijek isto traje
<calmpitbull> manji vise osjeca turbolencije
<ivoks> a330 je noviji avion
<ivoks> jedno 20-30 godina noviji :)
<ivoks> al to je samo prvi dizajn
<ivoks> oba s istom kompanijom?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> united
<ivoks> uzas oba
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> 737-300 ide preko oceana?
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> a iberia, kaki su oni? nisam nikad cuo za to
<ivoks> ja letim samo lufthansom
<ivoks> a330 uzmi
<Mmike> lufthansa ima ili cekanje od 50 minuta u londonu kad idem tamo, ili 10 sati u frankfurtu kad idem nazad :)
<calmpitbull> taman
<Mmike> ima jos opcija lhr->phx, 744 (747-400, pretpostavljam), 11 sati traje let
<Mmike> brijem da je to gore nego ovi manji al' 8 sati
<ivoks> lhr?
<calmpitbull> a kuda se ide ako smijem pitat
<ivoks> fuj
<ivoks> nemoj preko londona
<Mmike> a nemam opcija bas
<ivoks> heathrow je uzas
<Mmike> calmpitbull: phoenix
<Mmike> pa je, da
<ivoks> minhen uvijek ako mozes
<ivoks> ako ne, onda frankfurt
<ivoks> al uzmi barem 90 minuta za presjest
<ivoks> za london uzmi bar 2 sata za presjedanje
<Mmike> yup yup
<ivoks> 10h u frankfurtu nije lose
<calmpitbull> Mmike, donesi ribs sa bqq umakom
<ivoks> jesi uzeo priority pass od firme?
<ivoks> ako jesi, onda se uvalis u neki lounge i napijes
<SilverSpace> http://img.topky.sk/big/1081965.jpg
<Mmike> a to sam i ja mislio - sjest u onaj vlakic i otic nekud u neko selo pored frankfurta i jest kobasice i pit fino pivo
<ivoks> ne stignes to
<Mmike> ivoks: nisam, to mogu uzet? nisam opce znao za to
<ivoks> naravno da mozes
<Mmike> 10h cekanja, kak nebi stigo :)
<ivoks> treba ti 2h iz aerodrom i 2h u aerodrom
<ivoks> frankfurt je ogroman
<ivoks> al gle
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> 8 ili 10 sati sa unitedom
<ivoks> uzas.
<Mmike> a iberia?
<ivoks> to je spanjolska firma
<ivoks> ne bi. nikad.
<ivoks> samo njemacke, svicarske, japanske i americke
<ivoks> hebes ovo ostalo :)
<ivoks> ana je super
<ivoks> najbolja klopa u avionu
<ivoks> united ima najlosiju
<ivoks> http://www.ana.co.jp/asw/wws/us/e/
<ivoks> i nekak sumnjam da sa 737 ides preko oceana
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> ah, to je nova 737ica
<Mmike> 767-300
<Mmike> krivo tipkao
<ivoks> 767 je nes drugo
<Mmike> UA909 je let
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> oso na lufthansa com
<Mmike> dobop povratnu kartu za 700 eura
<ivoks> pa rekao sam ti jucer
<ivoks> kakve mutave aviokarte.hr
<ivoks> 767-300er
<Mmike> ma ovo mi je btstravel poslao
<ivoks> s tim sam letio vise puta
<Mmike> sad mi chiluk rekao da se ne jebem s time nego da si sam slozim let i posaljem ovima kaj hocu
<Mmike> 700 eura jedan smjer
<Mmike> 1400 oba
<Mmike> ivoks: ma mljac
<Mmike> idem jst
<Mmike> i ima A380!
<Mmike> wakka wakka :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> a380 ima posadu od 20+ ljudi
<ivoks> i boarda se na dvije etaze
<obrut> ovaj je zavrsio na krivom partiju :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihzWFL4dsO4
<datase> YouTube: Marko Vrabac SVEEE, pada u trans, tokom protesta protiv roma - 0:00:24 - 205,270 views - 378 likes / 8 dislikes
<ivoks> Mmike: sami avion ti je nebitan; najlosiji razred je isto sranje u svakom avionu iste kompanije; sve su to ista sjedala
<ivoks> neces ti u a380 dozivjeti nista vise nego li u a330
<ivoks> al eto, dobijes bragging rights, pa mozes reci da si bio u a380
<ivoks> racunaj na jednu vjecnu konstantu na svim tim letovima
<ivoks> broj prdaca u zraku proporcionalan je broju ljudi u avionu
<ivoks> od toga ne mozes pobjeci ni u biznis klasi :(
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> na zalost, opce nije smijesno
<ivoks> a united bas daje smece od hrane, pa to bas smrdi
<ivoks> i njihovi avioni nisu bas cisti :/
<ivoks> united na let gleda kao na normalan posao/radnju
<ivoks> lufthansa jos ima taj dasak ekskluzive
<ivoks> drugaciji osjecaj
<calmpitbull> jel se moze napravit drugi display sa androidom i linuxom
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/117721
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ides v ameriku :) sad ces moc zderat ono tvoje sranje ?? nisam ni zapamtio kak se zove 
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis nisi zapamtio doritose ? 
<SilverSpace> lol da doritose 
<BotaniCar> Jedan ultimativni nacin da se omilis mmiketu, makar se zvao Mladen Gogala je - da doneses amerikanske gricke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mogli bi Mmike nagovorit da dofura da za uz pivo da i ja probam :)
<BotaniCar> I ja velim da je vrijeme da i ti neko pivo popijes ! 
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> zmajsko eto ii platim npr.
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1089941
<BotaniCar> DNS je uvijek kriv ! 
<SilverSpace> kaj vi kazete na ovo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kupi-hdd-postani-nsa-ov-agent/140429.aspx
<SilverSpace> napuhano od rusa ili istina
<SilverSpace> ma ne bi ameri ;
<SilverSpace> )
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/how-omnipotent-hackers-tied-to-the-nsa-hid-for-14-years-and-were-found-at-last/
<SilverSpace> no da
<Mmike> sramota
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to se veli 'ono kaj ti ivoks nikad nije htio donit'
<jelly-home> Mmike: sad ima da doneses pet kila toga!
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> glup glup glup
<Mmike> pita customer: "Jel mozete A"
<Mmike> ja reko "Pa, u biti ne, al' mozemo nesto napraviti pa ce biti k'o da imate A"
<Mmike> a veli customer: "To je super! Hvala vam! Veseli nas sto cemo imati A, A1, A2 a i B ako se moze"
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa kaj mi to znaci dok mora doci sa svojim usb-om / CD-om da uzme podatkwe
<jelly-home> svi ostali vendori: "NARAVNO da mozemo A" (iza ledja) "alociraj tim 1 da implementiraju A"
 * jelly-home vise ne vjeruje ni jednom hardverskom ni softverskom vendoru
<BotaniCar> Jedini stav koji covjek moze imati. 
<BotaniCar> ( cak i ako radi za vendora ) :D
<jelly-home> <vendor> imamo to, naravno <mi> jel mozete pokazati kod customera kak to radi <vendor> uhmmm
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> super mi je kad kazem da sam bio u tpk na rucku svi misle da se radi o tvornici parnih kotlova
<jelly-home> al ajd, izaso vSphere 6
<jelly-home> total party kill?
<vileni> jelly-home: apgrejdate na 6?
<BotaniCar> Ima se para
<jelly-home> vileni: jesi normalan
<pkiller> to ti je ovo :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg
<vileni> jelly-home: ne, ali ne vidim kakve veze ima :)
<datase> YouTube: The Expert (Short Comedy Sketch) - 0:07:35 - 10,300,437 views - 96173 likes / 1522 dislikes
<jelly-home> za 6 mjeseci kad izadje prvi patch update
<vileni> jelly-home: daj mi reci, sto bi pitao na razgovoru za posao nekog tko kaze da ima iskustva sa vmware
<Mmike> vileni: A jel' to bolje od virtualboxa?
<jelly-home> vileni: nemam pojma, problem je sto previse dobro radi pa mozes 99% vremena samo klikat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da to kaj ti ivoks nikad nije htio donest :)
<jelly-home> vileni: ali neki standardni scenario, npr. "ne radi mreza na VMu, sto ces prvo (i drugo gledati)"
<BotaniCar> Ja bi ga prvo pitao koju je banku opljackao, pa ima para za steci iskustvo na tom ! 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: mozda je radio u banci.
<vileni> BotaniCar: imaju i oni trial
<vileni> samo im daj krivi broj moba
<vileni> tj telefona
<jelly-home> i za 60 dana se da dosta isprobati, ako imas 3 nodea u labu
<vileni> da, ja obicno nemam 3 ista stroja
<vileni> nemam ni 3 slicna
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: imas pravo, ove kaj delaju u bankama ne smijes otvoreno zvati pljackasima :)
<jelly-home> ne moraju biti ista, samo da je hw podrzan
<vileni> tj, obicno nemam 3 stroja koji bi spadali pod istu grupu EVC
<jelly-home> mislim ljudi to vrte na 3 mac minija
<vileni> eto!
<vileni> ja nemam ni jedan mac mini
<jelly-home> kupi!
<vileni> i ovako me cura nije izbacila iz stana skupa sa kompjuterima zato sto ne zivi tamo vecinu vremena
<jelly-home> ili nadji negdje g5 proliante iz otpisa
<vileni> kako mislis g5 proliante iz otpisa, valjda g5 iz produkcije?
<vileni> jedini noviji hardver je preskup da bi se smio igrati s njim
<jelly-home> to je sad 7-8 godina staro
<vileni> exactly
<jelly-home> znaci da je knjizno vec otpisan
<vileni> znaci imamo g5, ili najnovije flexove
<vileni> fali mi nesto izmedju
<jelly-home> sad u ponedjeljak smo imali gadnih io problema na virtualki, uzrokovanih viskom snapshota koji se nisu vidili u GUI-ju
<vileni> sto imate kao storage ?
<jelly-home> neki ibm midrange
<vileni> fc?
<jelly-home> jeste
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: jos uvijek o vmwaretu pricamo ? Meni su se kleli da mogu i horizontalno i vertikalno skalirati snapshotove u beskraj , bez znacajnog pada performansi :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to ti je rekao neko iz vmwareta, jelda?
<BotaniCar> Cime se vracamo na tvoju izjavu o povjerenju u vendore: confirmed.
<BotaniCar> ^^^^
<jelly-home> u dokumentaciji pise "nemoj koristiti snapshote kao backup"
<jelly-home> "ak ti treba za long-term, napravi klona"
<jelly-home> nije storage bio krif, bas je neki kufer u vmwaretu radio latencyja svako malo po 2-3 sekunde
<BotaniCar> Ma, pocesto u nekom test cyclu odem i u dubinu i sirinu po 20 snapshota .. jbg , nije long term , ali mi je znalo zaklat mashinu i prije nego mi cycle zavrsi .. da se ogradim, testiranja sam radio jos pred 5 godina, onda smo odjebali vmware
<Mmike> virtualbox radi puno bolje od vmwarea
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nije problem ak imas ok storage
<Mmike> samo kaj nije 'enterprajz'
<Mmike> i uopce, oracle boli tuki za virtualbox
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: od kad imam  posao, nisam imao ok storage, uvijek neki spori drek :) 
<jelly-home> prije je vbox imao 6-8 developera na kanalu u radno vrijeme, mogao si ih svasta pitat
<vileni> meni je storage freenas slaganac
<jelly-home> onda ih je kupio Sun, pa je njih kupio Oracle... pa, eto
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kad bi bio akademija ili megakorporacija, mogao bi dobiti solidan popust
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly-home> list price je za budale
<jelly-home> pa onda kad uzmes neki onak pristojan storage od pristojnog vendora, i na to 60% popusta, bude cist affordable
<jelly-home> a ak si mala firma onda ces se namuciti da dobis i 20% na servercic
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10341517_758201964212126_3995759689948881658_n.jpg?oh=6fc41952bc21bb26d463068b4219be95&oe=558F6148
<BotaniCar> Tu mi je standardna taktika u pregovorima spominjati 500 servera i zilion diolara prometa, a kad se sklapa narudzba sve skresem na jedan home-NAS :) 
<BotaniCar> Radi !
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/na-ovom-portalu-cete-vidjeti-gdje-je-benzinska-s-najjeftinijim-gorivom-990569
<Hrki> ne kuzim , pa razlike su niti desetine lipa :D
<Hrki> koga opet drzava stiti s takvim nebulozama :D
<jelly-home> trebali su staviti jos i male krugove oko svake crpke "ako ste dalje od ovoga ne isplati vam se ici tamo, potrosit cete vise goriva nego sto cete ustediti"
<Hrki> hehe, bas
<Hrki> mene salje u varazdin :)
<Hrki> 20 km da usparam 2 lipe :D
<Hrki> idiotarija, ta drzava stvarno cega god se primi ko da totalni debili nest rade
<Hrki> valjda je netko opro lovu za taj portal
<Hrki> jelly-home: koliko bi platio za ovo govno: http://www.mojarijeka.hr/
<ivoks> fuck u all
<ivoks> 16:39 -*awaystore(znc@znc.in)- Deleted 65 Messages.
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/mirno-spavajte-diskovi-vam-sigurni/140457.aspx
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<jelly-home> zasto sam to kliknuo
<jelly-home> naslov nema veze ni s mozgom, ni s onim sto pise u clanku, niti u clanku pise nesto smisleno
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> najbolje je citati vijesti o necemu sto ne poznas, pa se bar ne sablaznis kakve gluposti novinari pisu
<SilverSpace> istina 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> *facepalm*
<jelly-home> zastopao mi se wc, previse serem
<jelly-home> mozda se ovaj fini 5-slojni papir ne da rastopiti kak spada
<Mmike> jelly-home, koji clanak?
<jelly-home> bug
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol ne novinama brisat guzicu :)
<SilverSpace> politicari ni kroz sekret nece otic :
<jelly-home> ne novinama, 5 slojeva -> http://www.dm.de/de_homepage/sanft_und_sicher_home/produkte/produkte_trockenes_toilettenpapier/10410/sanft_und_sicher_toilettenpapier_5_lagig.html
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemam url, pa ak bi ga pejsto opet... :)
<jelly-home> ne hvala
<jelly-home> ak SilverSpace hoce neka ga pejsta ponovo, a ja ne zelim reklamirati smece niti u toj mjeri da ti pomognem da ga procitas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj pliz
<Mmike> jelly-home ima vjerske razloge :)
<jelly-home> heh, bas to
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: izdrzi, nemoj mu dat link!! :->
<jelly-home> imas pivu ak mu ne das link :-]
<calmpitbull> ja mu isto ne dam link samo da se zna jelly-home
<jelly-home> ili koju god giht-friendly pijaču
<Mmike> A DAJTE KAJ STE TAKVI!
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> [libvirt]
<Mmike> vif_driver=nova.virt.libvirt.vif.LibvirtGenericVIFDriver
<Mmike> cpu_mode=host-model
<Mmike> virt_type=kvm
<Mmike> o srce ti
<Mmike> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/mirno-spavajte-diskovi-vam-sigurni/140457.aspx
<SilverSpace> kaj vi kazete na ovo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kupi-hdd-postani-nsa-ov-agent/140429.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: burizose zelim :)
<SilverSpace> neznam ni napisat
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dobit ces
<Mmike> nisam ja ivoks
<SilverSpace> jo
<markosejic> SilverSpace: Pozz
<Mmike> iako, to bi nije bas giht-friendly
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> dakliem, systemd mi je sjebo stroj
<Mmike> upgradeirao sam ga
<Mmike> i vise nemam mogucnost suspendanja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vec te vidim izlazisiz aerodroma sa buritosima u ruci :)
<Mmike> DORITOS!
<Mmike> srce ti spaljeno
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> donjet cu ti pijesak iz neke pustinje u arizoni
<SilverSpace> aj aj jajajjjj
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m98Knl0O0Ek
<datase> YouTube: beavis and butt head '' the great cornholio'' - 0:05:01 - 577,899 views - 2209 likes / 146 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jos 22 dana 
<SilverSpace> ne radi mi vise brojac 
<SilverSpace> bshellz.net vise ne radi 
<jelly-home> StephenS odjebo karijeru?
<Mmike> stephens?
<jelly-home> http://www.f1widget.com/ brojac za to ili za nes drugo?
<jelly-home> Mmike: (jedan od) vlasnika tog free shell sajta
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nisam gledao sto bi 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/poznati-novinar-oleg-mastruko-putevima-marca-pola/802169.aspx
<Mmike> ahhahaa
<Mmike> poznati novinar :0
<Mmike> ahahhahahaa
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eh
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nemam pojma, ali lik je bio cudan
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak cudan :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: bilo mi tu supe stavljat neke stvari kaj su mi trebale 
<SilverSpace> jel ima nrsto takvo da ima ssh
<jelly-home> nemas akaunt na onoj linux.hr ili ubuntu masini koju Mmike i ivoks odrzavaju?
<Mmike> jelly-home, whoisaj ga
<jelly-home> Mmike: koga?
<Mmike> Ivana Kokotara :)
<Mmike> pa SilverSpacea :)
<jelly-home> aha
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa kak si se spojio na tu masinu di ti je irc ako ne sa ssh
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: necu na to tomi samo za irc
<SilverSpace> tj. irssi
<jelly-home> pa sta drzis gore, valjda nije djecja pornjava
<SilverSpace> lol ma ne 
<markosejic> na njemu je da zna a na vama da pogađate
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: tu i tamo mi je trebalo neki dokument ili datoteku koja mi je trebala bit na netu 
<SilverSpace> a mogo sam doc do nje od bilo kuda
<jelly-home> prek web il prek ssh?
<jelly-home> ak ides samo preko ssh sa stroja pod tvojim nadzorom nije problem.  Al ak od bilo kud znaci s tudjeg PC-ja pod windowsima... onda da, bolje to imati odvojeno od neceg bitnog
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne preko ssh preko weba 
<SilverSpace> ssh mi je bio samo za dizanje tih stvari na server
<SilverSpace> http://itsalmo.st/#jo_6s1f7
<jelly-home> pa onda nije bitno dal su na bshellz ili na http://ubuntu tocka grad tocka hr/ tilda silverspace
<jelly-home> nazalost odbrojavanje za 5. sezonu MLP jos nije ni pocelo
<SilverSpace> MLP
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic™
<SilverSpace> sad me zajebavas 
<markosejic> negdje sam cuo da tinejđeri i muskarci to gledaju kako tpo mogu gledati
<jelly-home> bez problema
<markosejic> mene zezaju sto gledam japanski anime
<jelly-home> svako malo ima referenca koje klinci takitak nemaju sanse skuziti https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE6GVPq3ai4
<datase> YouTube: My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic - Benny Hill Chase (Background Music) - 0:00:42 - 57,549 views - 133 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly-home> jedino steta sto je hrvatska sinkronizacija tehnicki losa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/licemjerni-josipovic-pet-je-godina-statirao-kao-predsjednik-rh-/802163.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto :)
<markosejic> eh dobri stari benny hill
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj? :) svidja ti se kaj pise? :)
<jelly-home> osim toga John de Lancie glumi svemocnog, kaoticnog poluboga
<jelly-home> ( tko? http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Q )
<SilverSpace> Mmike: necu ni citati :)
<SilverSpace> sam bi bio jos vise zivcan
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne kuzim tog novinara, sta bi on htio da lik i dalje podrzava Milanovica?
<jelly-home> onda bi ga sam pljuvao zbog druge stvari
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa ne, sam je napravio osvirt na gospodina Fikusa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lako sad napravit osvrt prije metar dana je drukao za njega 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko?
<SilverSpace> index
<Mmike> jel' zna netko di je sheridans pub u zagrebu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, das neki clanak di to mosh potkrijepit? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pitaj twitter 
<SilverSpace> za pub
<SilverSpace> ili google 
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=sheridans%20pub%20zagreb
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> gledam streetmap 
<Mmike> i nemrem nac
<Mmike> https://www.google.com/maps/@45.801288,15.96353,3a,28.4y,254.27h,88.45t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sX0LHv_n6OlReNq6Nc1tm_Q!2e0
<Mmike> stare slike izgleda
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/+SheridansIrishPubZagreb/about?gl=hr&hl=hr
<SilverSpace> jel to 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> samo sam tijo vidjet kak ulaz izgleda
<Mmike> i dje cu se sparkat
<SilverSpace> opet ides pit :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa jebes osvrt ak ga postavi tako da sto god $politicar napravio, krivo je
<Mmike> a neznam ti ja to
<Mmike> ajmo o mongobu
<Mmike> svi ponavljat zamnom:
<Mmike> los, los, los
<jelly-home> nije li sheridan's bio u savskoj izmedju vukovarske i Hoto tornja
<Mmike> a je
<SilverSpace> „And now, Croats in Space"- Svemirska postaja Udbina, imamo problem!
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-19
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> juatr
<SilverSpace> putar
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/gljiveuboji.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/48763/dodje-ti-zlo-kad-zaviris-u-poziv-na-kolindinu-inauguraciju
<ivoks> i onda se ivo cudi sto je izgubio :)
<jelly-home> ne vjerujem da je to istina, kak možeš biti šlampav da krivo pišeš Hrvatska
<SilverSpace> jel tko zna sto o total tv 
<ivoks> jelly-home: ha cuj
<ivoks> sve je moguce
<ivoks> znate koja zemlja uvozi najvise oruzja po glavi stanovnika, u europi?
<ivoks> 'najvise' = 'najvisa vrijednost'
<SilverSpace> ha tko bi ga znao jel ovo orginal ili se netko zajebava to kod novinara danas nikada neznas 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm grcka 
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> sigurno kupuju skupe a neefikasne stvari, ekvivalent SUV-ova
<SilverSpace> oni nemaju nikakvu proizvodnju bas nicega :)
<jelly-home> velis, za razliku od nas
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol da 
<ivoks> pa... mi proizvodimo oruzje
<ivoks> i izvozimo cak
<SilverSpace> i opremu 
<ivoks> medju 5 smo najvecih izvoznika pistolja u SAD
<ivoks> skoro 1000x vise pistolja izvezemo u SAD nego li, npr., velika britanija
<ivoks> al ne znas za te firme
<ivoks> jer nisu ustase ili partizani
<ivoks> i ne pjevaju, a kamoli da se skidaju dok pjevaju
<ivoks> http://www.dw.de/european-arms-money-fuel-us-gun-addiction/a-16540687
<ivoks> "The most extreme example is Croatia." The country ranks fourth among European gun exporters to the US and according to ATF figures in 2010 shipped 239,021 arms - only handguns and practically all from Croatian arms producer HS Produkt - across the pond. 
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HS2000 < sluzbeno oruzje policije u SADu
<jelly-home> uvijek je dobro imati velikog klijenta
<SilverSpace> jeftini pistolj
<SilverSpace> u usa
<SilverSpace> gledam skijaske skokove letovi 91 km 
<SilverSpace> fakat trebas imati muda 
<vileni> za 91km vjerojatno trebas i neku raketu na ledjima
<vileni> ako je 91m onda su big balls dovoljni :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: 91km brzina zaleta tj kad se odvoji od skakaonice 
<SilverSpace> 135 metara je skok 
<SilverSpace> i to je mala letaonica 
<SilverSpace> na velikoj je 250metara
<vileni> aha, onda ima smisla :)
<SilverSpace> pocelo prvi dan http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/818
<ivoks> to je novi rekord
<ivoks> 250m
<SilverSpace> mislim da je 254
<SilverSpace> 251,5 m
<SilverSpace> tri puta rusen ove godine 
<SilverSpace> http://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skija%C5%A1ki_skokovi#Nacionalni_rekordi
<ivoks> jooooooooooooj MegaCli
<ivoks> tko ti je radio sintaksu
<ivoks> MegaCli -LdPdInfo -aN|-a0,1,2|-aALL 
<ivoks> /opt/MegaRAID/MegaCli/MegaCli64 -LdPdInfo -aALL | egrep ^State
<ivoks> kakva gluparija
<SilverSpace> http://www.totaltv.tv/Total+TV/1602/TV.shtml
<SilverSpace> jebo ih kako losu stranicu 
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> ne mozes doznati nista 
<BotaniCar> Kak je ovaj kayako van svih standarda, napravim blatra.html i dodam helpdesk i jso 2 stvari, svaku u svoj iFrame  ; kayako se isti cas po ucitavanju sprdne i fulscreena se izvan iFramea :) 
<ivoks> systemd 219 Officially Released, Introduces a New API
<ivoks> pa... sve ispocetka
<SilverSpace> izgleda da honda ide dobro tj. mclaren
<SilverSpace> doduse 1m28.064s je slab krug na barcelobi
<SilverSpace> odmah ga je skinuo ferrari 1m28.064s
<Mmike> barchelobi
<Mmike> http://www.hs-produkt.hr/
<Mmike> ma cuj ti web :D
<BotaniCar> klikni na sliku pistolja i probaj kliknuti "next" :) 
<ivoks> http://www.hs-produkt.hr/vhs-d1-2/
<ivoks> sminka
<ivoks> to bi ja
<Mmike> da pucas malo po gradu? :)
<ivoks> http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd-series/
<ivoks> Made in Croatia
<obrut> znam hrpu ljudi koji rade tamo
<obrut> u hs produktu, je li
<ivoks> http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd-mod-2-series/
<ivoks> super mi ovaj izgleda :)
<ivoks> bas cu pitati ovu ekipu na poslu, bivse vojnike, jesu li imali prilike koristiti xd
<ivoks> stoka... neplatise
<Mmike> beh
 * Mmike otkrio novu tipku na misu
<vileni> bolje nego misa na tipki!
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> no da 
<BotaniCar> Me opali pimpekom chromeov iFrame policy
<SilverSpace> gdje 
<SilverSpace> u celo :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar Mmike cemo neko druzenje za prvu utrku sezone f1
<BotaniCar> Ono kad ti kazu "you code like a sysadmin" , a ti mozes samo klimnuti glavom :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moze, a di mozemo prirediti to, uvjeti su da mozemo gledati utrku,ima pive i ima marihuane ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--igranje-macke-i-misa-britanski-lovci-presreli-ruske-bombardere-nedaleko-od-cornwalla/1298381/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<SilverSpace> jos i komade ha 
<BotaniCar> Ako imas sve nabrojano, komadi dolaze sami ! :) 
<SilverSpace> a da 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/48792/njemu-se-ne-znoje-siske-ispod-miske
<SilverSpace> Titek moj Titek moj samo hrabro stoj Hrabro stoj hrabro stoj i ničeg se ne boj hej Titek moj Titek moj samo hrabro stoj Hrabro stoj hrabro stoj i ničeg se ne boj Ja sam mala titica ti si mali tit Propala nam jugica, odosmo u vrit hej
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> Kaj "hrvatsko predstavništvo" neke tvrtke ne mora biti adresirano u RH ? 
<Hrki> decki imam jedno pitanje, naime idemo preko SSL tunnela na jedan sajt
<BotaniCar> Imam sad slovence, salju mi kontakt podatke za nekaj, i pod HR predstavnistvo navode SLO adresu 
<Hrki> i kada idem preko tog tunnela firefox kaze da je "This Connection is Untrusted"
<Hrki> i moram rucno odobriti
<Hrki> a kada neidem preko tunnela je sve ok
<Hrki> to bi trebo obnoviti certifikate na serveru ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: vjerojatno je SSL certifikat self-signed, ili signan od vendora kojem tvoj browser ne vjeruje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa ne ako je predstavnistvo za vise zemalja 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakve to veze ima s onim sto sam ja pitao ?
<BotaniCar> I, odakle si iscupao taj info ?
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ne kuzim te bas najbolje
<Hrki> ali zasto ako ugasim tunnel i kad idem preko istog browsera mi radi
<BotaniCar> Hrki: tja, tesko je reci ovak na pamet, daj cijelu gresku za pocetak
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hm sad te ja ne kuzim 
<SilverSpace> zastupnistvo neke firme moze biti i u becu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ok, di si procitao to ?
<SilverSpace> pa to je tako 
<BotaniCar> I, veli mi pravopis da se sad to kaze predstavnistvo. 
<SilverSpace> ha da ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne mogu ti vjerovati na rijec, treba mi nekaj kaj mogu turit' bilo kom tko pita pod nos :)
<SilverSpace> zastupnik predstavnik 
<BotaniCar> A da, jeben ih u 'rvaCki :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzzdRaVjdJU
<datase> YouTube: Sexiest Twerk Choreography - 0:04:12 - 2,235,864 views - 8429 likes / 544 dislikes
<SilverSpace> da bolje razmisljas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> The certificate expired on 17.1.2015. 4:42. The current time is 19.2.2015. 14:59. (Error code: sec_error_expired_certificate)
<Hrki> invalid certificat
<BotaniCar> Pa tak reci, da, istekao ti je certifikat. Mijenjaj
<BotaniCar> O, fala Silver ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ili podesi svoj kalendar kao da si u 2011 !! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i drugi puta :)
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw # vitz
<SilverSpace> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/818
<SilverSpace> nelose za ferrari
<ivoks> bome... shocked by vatican :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<calmpitbull> sto je sada vatikan napravil
<calmpitbull> osim onoga sto je vec
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: vjerovatno misli na Colinndu
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> a kaj je bilo sa kolindom???
<calmpitbull> mislim nije da me zanimaju politicari
<SilverSpace> pogledaj index tam zile rezu 
<calmpitbull> mah index
<SilverSpace> apaurine piju 
<calmpitbull> to nisam gledal vec nekoliko godina
<SilverSpace> reci to Mmike :)
<SilverSpace> fan
<calmpitbull> uopce nemam pojma koji je dobar site za vjesti
<calmpitbull> Mmike je fan indexa???
<calmpitbull> damn
<jelly-home> dnevno.hr ftw 
<calmpitbull> i prvo kaj pise je ako imate racunalo marke lenovo onda imate ugradeni spijunski softvare
<jelly-home> so what, bug.hr nije bolji od toga
<calmpitbull> ja vjerujem samo amerima :)
<jelly-home> svako racunalo sa Intel ME efektivno ima spijunski softver (sve intel ploce od ~2010 ovamo)
<calmpitbull> znaci da moram negdje naci 2.900 dolara za gnu laptop
<calmpitbull> onaj librem ili kaj je vec
<Hrki> BotaniCar: istekao certifikat na domeni ?
<Hrki> jer znam da ima neka fora da se updejta i na serveru ti neki certifikati
<Hrki> vec sam zaboravil
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/15-godisnjak-umro-usred-zagreba--tijelo-je-na-obdukciji/1298556/
<Hrki> evo zabranili vutru, pa se deca rokaju raznim legalnim smecima i umiru 
<SilverSpace> za to nije kriva zabrana nego roditelji
<calmpitbull> ma kao da su svi idijoti ....ma to je u britaniji cak zabranjeno vise od prave trave
<calmpitbull> ma glupost....ovo se moze prodat al prava ziza ne
<calmpitbull> kao da idem u kiosk po umjetnu salatu
<calmpitbull> mislim stvarno apsurd
<Hrki> pa bas to :D
<Hrki> ili zabranite sve ili legalizirajte sve
<Hrki> nema sad tu neke filozofije
<calmpitbull> ma da 
<calmpitbull> i jos ubirat taxu od toga....pa milina
<calmpitbull> i svi zdravi svi zadovoljni
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> jo
<markosejic> d vecere
<calmpitbull> idem na hladnocu trenkat da se razbudim
<markosejic> calmpitbull: pozz
<markosejic> pazi da se ne prehladis
<calmpitbull> ma nisam ja pussie
<SilverSpace> rece i pobjeze :)
<calmpitbull> jel netko od vas kupio Ubuntu phone
<SilverSpace> da
<calmpitbull> i koja je kritika
<SilverSpace> ceka da stigne :)
<SilverSpace> nece to tako brzo
<calmpitbull> ok...nadam se da ce i kakav video unboxing 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: u birtiju cemo to zaliti :)
<calmpitbull> mozr
<calmpitbull> moze
<obrut> pazi da ga doslovno ne zalijes :)
<calmpitbull> i to sa pivom
<SilverSpace> obrut: prije zapisas 
<CrazyLemon> calmpitbull pa imaš unboxing na youtubeu
<CrazyLemon> i reviewe
<calmpitbull> ma nije ti to isto
<SilverSpace> svasta ima 
<calmpitbull> kad znas da to radi nas covijek onda mozes ocekivat pravi unboxing i review
<calmpitbull> a ne ove kaj su gore
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> riiight :)
<SilverSpace> joj odoh pod tus pa na spavanje sutra me ceka rano put za istru
<calmpitbull> ajde
<CrazyLemon> imaš sreču.. sutra je još fino sunčano u subotu več kiša
<calmpitbull> da sutra juzina...to znaci 1l  kave
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: ne smeta fino u toplom 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: da bar padne 5m snjega pa fino odmora tjedan dana :)
<calmpitbull> osim 4h ciscenja snijega
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-20
<vileni> Mmike: http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/19/8068465/sony-memory-card-premium-sound-sr-64hxa
<jelly-home> ha, HRT3 ima Zonu sumraka ujutro
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: jesi gledao black mirror seriju...jako slicno zoni sumraka
<Maks> jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Guest77910> imam problem sa wot,skida se i dodje do nekih 720 mb i izbacuje World of Tanks - Critical Error
<Guest77910> An unhandled exception is occured.The application will be restarted
<Guest77910> pomagajte
<calmpitbull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183829
<Mmike> vileni, fascinantno!
<Guest77910> thx
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: nisam jos
<BotaniCar> http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/lenovo-pcs-ship-with-man-in-the-middle-adware-that-breaks-https-connections/ # lenovo, i fart in your general direction
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: pogledaj
<vileni> BotaniCar: kao da nebi reinstalirao stroj cim ga dobijes :)
<jelly-home> imam je u vidu vec neko vrijeme
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: ili ljepo kupis open source laptop...ako imas love naravno
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: ja nikad nemam love, da imam - potrosio bih ju :)
<calmpitbull> i hear u man
<jelly-home> phone companies do not manufacture SIM cards, nor program them with secret encryption keys. It is cheaper and more efficient for them to outsource this sensitive step in the SIM card production process. They purchase them in bulk with the keys pre-loaded by other corporations. 
<calmpitbull> pa tak i treba
<jelly-home> Gemalto is the largest of these SIM “personalization” companies. https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/02/19/great-sim-heist/
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: pa da, ali outsorceaju NSAu  :) 
<calmpitbull> pa to je kao da imas jako dobar cloud 
<jelly-home> fantastican target hack, bonus bodovi za GCHQ i NSA
<obrut> ne kuzim bas to sa simicama... pa nije valjda da generiraju kljuc i onda ga spucaju na SIM, SIM bi trebao generirati kljuc u sebi i doticni ga ne moze napustit da oces
<jelly-home> obrut: kak bi ga onda dekriptao sa strane operatera?
<obrut> ocito moram ponovit kak stvar radi jer ak je to moguce na taj nacin, cijeli koncept je krivo napravljen :P
<obrut> uostalom, vec neko vrijeme ne moras imat pristup bilo kakvim kljucevima za prisluskivanje razgovora jer je sama enkripcija suplja ko svicarski sir
<jelly-home> ona za 2G da, al navodno 3G i 4G koriste nesto pametnije algoritme
<jelly-home> > cijeli koncept je krivo napravljen # design by committee
<BotaniCar> http://predsjednik.hr/ivo/je/bolji/od/kolinde # ahahahahahaha
<jelly-home> <jarick> I note that the same key permits sim application signing <jarick> And authenticates baseband updates
<calmpitbull> koji je vec onaj problem to jest rootkit ili kaj vec koji su sada nasli na browserima
<calmpitbull> nesto nesto fish
<calmpitbull> ?
<BotaniCar> kak sam pre lijen :) Ne da mi se pisati konverziju za csv_format_1 u csv_format_2 :) 
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> sestri sma kupio laptop 
<Mmike> lenovo
<Mmike> drek drek
<calmpitbull> zasto
<Mmike> bio jeftin :)
<calmpitbull> koji
<Mmike> negi
<Mmike> G50
<Mmike> 2200 kuna
<Mmike> neki 4jezgreni pentiju
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> 4 gige rama
<Mmike> win8.1
<Mmike> tera diska
<Mmike> intel grafika
<Mmike> ma onak
<Mmike> jadan laptop
<Mmike> al' za jubito i film pogledat super
<calmpitbull> sasvim solidno i jos za pisat seminare 
<calmpitbull> kaj fali
<calmpitbull> kolko dugo traje baterija
<ivoks> toliko da ga mozes odnijeti iz blagavaonice u spavacu sobu
<calmpitbull> ja bi neki koji je ultrabook i da traje baterija barem 8 h
<vileni> pa na ovim novim jeftilenima traje baterija podosta
<vileni> g500 po 4h ima
<vileni> a ima i mod u kojem cuva bateriju, pa je nikad ne puni preko 80%
<Vlado9A3CY> žur bon žur
<BotaniCar> Kak si uvijek pozelim nekaj kaj se ne smije :) Htio bi nestat' iframeove na nepodrzan nacin ( helpdesk iframe u DMS-u, to sve kao iframe u CRM-u ) :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<calmpitbull> weshmashian: uvjek kada vidim tvoj nik se sjetim da moram odfurat ves u susilicu
<weshmashian> odlicno
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: (skoro) uvijek kad vidim tvoj nick , sjetim se pozdravit' ! Bok ! :) 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: kada vidim tvoj nik se sjetim da moram sredit salatu za rucak
<BotaniCar> :D "salatu", "rucak" :) 
<calmpitbull> hehehehe
<calmpitbull> pa cuj vec je 11:40
<Mmike> calmpitbull: nebl' se nasli nekad pa salatirali skupa? :)
<calmpitbull> pa vec dugo nisam jeo neki dobar matovilac
<calmpitbull> a ja volim samo domace salate
<jelly-home> nečuveno: političar u Hrvatskoj koji nije otpustio sve podređene, predsjednica Grabar-Kitarović zadržala dio osoblja prošlog predsjednika
<calmpitbull> konobare i kuhare hahahah
<jelly-home> ne, glavnu tajnicu ureda predsjednika 
<calmpitbull> pa ta zna sve tajne
<calmpitbull> naravno da je neces
<calmpitbull> nista decki i curice idem ja trenkat
<ivoks> mirka: ajde se pohvali s time sto si danas napravila :)
<ivoks> svi smo to prosli, hajde... :)
<mirka> :P
<ivoks> mirka: hajde...
<ivoks> hajde, ispricaj pricu o '/' na krivom mjestu :)
<mirka> pobrisah neki folder /usr nesto :'D
<mirka> tak se nekak zvao :D
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mirka: ne sekiraj se :) ja sam tak www.porn.com ubio jer sam stavio razmak izmedju "mysql" i "*" :) 
<Mmike> htio sam rec: rm -rf mysql* 
<Mmike> a reko sam: rm -rf mysql *
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> a bio sam u /home
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> a u /home/mongodb je bio mongodb :) 
<Mmike> pa je to stalo sve :)
<Mmike> kaj sam naucio? da se ne brise sa rm nego sa mv
<Mmike> mv /home/mysql* /var/tmp/removed
<Mmike> mirka: al'... imate backup, jelda? :)
<mirka> mmike, ma neki dan tek instalirali taj stroj tako da nije preveliki bed. 
<mirka> ali brzopletost, da da 
<ivoks> jos smo to mogli nekako i povratiti
<ivoks> ali nije postavila pass na root account i odlogirala se
<ivoks> a iz nekog razloga mutavi ubuntu ima sudo u /usr/
<BotaniCar> 'ko je*e standarde. iFrames can't nest ? Yea, right :) 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/1503250_10153117057199634_7219153193491785447_n.jpg?oh=6474b968691cab24637c79d9b7e9b439&oe=554E8A90&__gda__=1435093423_d47ffd29ab5289f6c8d714af9a482b04
<BotaniCar> +1
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dee radije sliku_svoju kao skota :) 
<ivoks> kaj nisi to vidio?
<ivoks> https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10013060_10206258402124162_8838215016097882832_n.jpg?oh=f82fb02406b77db6f853acb392aafe1e&oe=5581A844
<BotaniCar> Care, carski !
<BotaniCar> Poslao sam svojim Kinezicima nekakav zahtjev, kaj velite za koliko dana ce se dovoljno otrijezniti da mi posalju "pricekaj, slavimo" mail ? :D
<ivoks> http://snow.traceup.com/stats/u?uId=147069&vId=1203469&fb_action_ids=10206081972228820&fb_action_types=traceup%3Aadd
<BotaniCar> # of junps - 0 !!
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne broji padove
<BotaniCar> :)))))))
<ivoks> razbio sam se vec na prvom laufu
<ivoks> that's designResort Fastest Speed: 173.7 kph
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> Resort Fastest Speed: 173.7 kph
<ivoks> Personal Best
<ivoks> 91.0 kph
<ivoks> You are
<ivoks> 6800th 
<ivoks> of all users
<jelly-home> Mmike: dio rezultata iz nevazecih listica http://h-alter.org/vijesti/ne-zasluzujete-glas-naroda/
<jelly-home> no, /usr je bar lako vratit
<jelly-home> (osim /usr/local jeli)
<jelly-home> veca je fora kliknut [delete] na domeni firme, sa ~3000 hostova :-)
<BotaniCar> A pol sata prije toga dobijes dojavu da je backup corruptan :) 
<jelly-home> oh... backup je radio.  ali backup ne koristi ak baza ima bug da je tocno ta vrsta point-in-time recoveryja strgana
<jelly-home> > ono kad si gripozan doma cijeli dan, a wc se zastopa
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> lesnina me spama na sms
<ivoks> jelly-home: nije /usr lako vratiti ako nemas fizicki pristup stroju
<ivoks> u biti, nemoguce je
<jelly-home> fizicki pristup mi treba samo kad se hardver pokvari
<ivoks> i rijec je o desktopu
<ivoks> pa nema ilo i slicno
<jelly-home> pa ak je desktop onda imas pristup valjda?!
<ivoks> pa imas, ako odes tamo :)
<ivoks> a nis... mirka se malo zaigrala
<ivoks> i sad je ostala bez posla :)
<jelly-home> a i desktopi imaju Intel ME i slicno
<ivoks> From: =?windows-1250?Q?Tim=20za=20Microsoftove=20ra=E8une?= <account-security-noreply@account.microsoft.com>
<ivoks> Mislimo da je netko drugi pristupao Microsoftovu računu an*****@init.hr.
<ivoks> nema takvog microsoft racuna :)
<ivoks> ovo nije spam, fakat ga je microsoft poslao
<ivoks> joj, to je ono sranje kada sam s njima se prepirao oko hotmaila
<jelly-home> andrija?
<jelly-home> anschluss?
<Mmike> ivoks: lol :D
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> dao si mirki otkaz?
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> pa unistila je mjesece rada
<jelly-home> lol
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> za pocetak, "mjesece rada" a bez backupa
<ivoks> naravno da se zajebavam
<ivoks> poslao sam ju klijentu da reinstalira stroj :)
<weshmashian> neznam kaj kod nas trebas pobrisat da dobijes otkaz tak brzo :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jelda? :)
<jelly-home> morao bi zrusit neki core sustav, namjerno, i to tak da se nemre oporavit
<jelly-home> na brzinu
<Mmike> weshmashian: :)))))))))))))
<Mmike> ak ja nisam otkaz dobio kad sam porn.com usro
<Mmike> ili kad sam nekom manwinovom ad-serving clusteru ubio mysql ... 
<ivoks> ja sam na gradjevini jednom obrisao /var
<Mmike> ):)
<ivoks> to je valjda najveci zajeb koji sam ikad napravio
<Mmike> ivoks: lol again
<Mmike> (2git put pogledao fotku :D )
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10013060_10206258402124162_8838215016097882832_n.jpg?oh=f82fb02406b77db6f853acb392aafe1e&oe=5581A844
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> pa nije nis tak posebno
<obrut> ja sam frendu napravio rm -rf / ... a nisam znao da mu je mountana win particija
<ivoks> ntfs ili fat?
<obrut> mislim da je fat bio
<obrut> ak se dobro sjecam, vratili smo sve nazad
<Mmike> jel' netko kad probao parsat json iz shella?
<Mmike> s onim jq ili necim boljim mozda?
 * obrut samo python&java
<weshmashian> pajton? :)
<ivoks> ja sam jednom u pythonu, ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> u pajtonu lako - konvertiras u dict i voziiiiiii
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim zakaj se nisam tog ja sam sjeti o:D
<Mmike> jebo me shell
<weshmashian> Mmike: dobro, to kaj si ti delal, kaj su drugi delali... :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: s obzirom na to kol'ko drugi NISU delali....
<Mmike> ovaj jedan, jeboga isus, taj je sam logove rotirao. Onda kad se to automatiziralo, jadan, vise nije znao kaj  bi raido
<Mmike> pa je migrirao neke glupe sajtove tjednima
<hrvojem> :)
<weshmashian> i have no recollection of that :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> :) onaj koji je prvi otkaz dobio :)
<Mmike> iako je on jos nest nekad i radio, onaj drugi amer... e,jebemti
<Mmike> sad mi skoci zila na celu kad se sjetim kol'ko vecu paru je imao od mene a nije nist radio
<weshmashian> :D:
<Mmike> hrvojem: nego, da te ja pitam! kak vi to tak imate buggy proizvod, imate critical bug, imate i patch, i JOS niste releasali popravljeni paket?
<Mmike> pa da postgres ima primary key bug to bi ODMAH popravili
<Mmike> to sigurno ti zabusavas :)
<hrvojem> to ono za PXC-5.5?
<hrvojem> imas fix u novijoj verziji pa upgrejdaj :)
<Mmike> cuj ovo
<Mmike> 'ono za 5.5'
<Mmike> ne ONO, nego serious bug :)
<Mmike> kad postgres nadje taki bug popravi odma sve releasove koje ima
<ivoks> hrvojem: jel se moze tobackportat na 5.5?
<Mmike> ivoks: backportano je, samo trebaju izbuildat pakete :)
<ivoks> to ce napraviti distribucija ako vendor ne zeli
<Mmike> ivoks: mozda ti mozes upret da distribucija to napravi
<Mmike> al' na stranu, pa to je serious bu
<Mmike> bu
<Mmike> bug
<ivoks> di je lp bug?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> slobodne dane sam sjebo
<Mmike> ivoks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997
<hrvojem> ivoks: portano je i mergano na trunk
<hrvojem> samo treba pakete napravit
<Mmike> 'samo'
<Mmike> vi paketari
 * Mmike ide po zenu i onda ide doma djetetu 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly-home> dobar jutar
<Mmike> http://blog.lix.cc/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/catocopter.jpg
<Mmike> Jel' ima netko tresnjevacke malisane ?
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, mislis njihovu glazbu, tj. pjevanje? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da negdje imam CD kaj je jednom davno izasao u novinama...
<Vlado9A3CY> idem bas pogledati, samo tren
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, ne... ovo kaj ja imam su klinci s ribnjaka
<Mmike> ma moze i to :D
<Mmike> kaj ima gore/
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-21
<calmpitbull> ola morgen
<jelly-home> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<jelly-home> jel 250kn za odstopavanje wca u zg skupo ili jeftino?
<Vlado9A3CY> pa racunaj koliko npr. kosta tvoj radni sat i usporedi :)
<Guest4512> jutro
<Guest4512> sinoc sam skinuo wot i problem,kad ulazim u bitku nista,nema kretanja,i jos nema fotke tenka kada pokrenem igru,
<Guest4512> pomoc 
<Guest4512> http://postimg.org/image/loqhzkmyh/
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> phew, popustila gripa... 8 dana :-|
<Mmike> crko jubito
<hbogner> Mmike, meni radi
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i meni proradio
<Mmike> web je radio
<Mmike> player nije ceo
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-22
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIXMKA7d4to
<datase> YouTube: Danny and The Juniors - At The Hop - 0:02:42 - 528,325 views - 1648 likes / 20 dislikes
<Mmike> kaaj?
<Mmike> gimp vise nema ono nakaradno multi-window sucelje? :)
<calmpitbull> sto se radi danas
<Mmike> eo
<Mmike> idem gledat kud cu s detetom
<Mmike> uvijek me razveseli kak RBA bankarstvo leti u ova doba
<Mmike> SilverSpace, spizdio se alonso
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-22
<nicols> jesm li ja tu?
<nicols> ili nisam?
<nicols> možda i jesam, ali nitko drugi nije? :D
<jelly> nisi
<BotaniCar__> Ni traga
<jelly> ki bi da bi
<BotaniCar__> Jebenti munin :) 
<BotaniCar__> Mislim, postoji vec eone 
<BotaniCar__> I u novoj verziji jedan od pluginova ima "if" bez "fi" :) 
<BotaniCar__> I , ne radi :) 
<BotaniCar__> A ja nek to lovim pol' noci 
<jelly> http://en.rocketnews24.com/2015/04/07/japanese-netizens-rewrite-fairy-tales-in-modern-corporate-situations-so-real-they-make-us-weep/
<BotaniCar__> jelly, zakaj, o zakaj, bi netko to napravio ( rewrite, na gore ) ?! :) 
<rut> mufincic .. jos se patis time
<BotaniCar__> rut, ovo je novo :) 
<rut> nisi mi reko jesi se iskazao za valentinovo ?
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 52°F / 11°C; Humidity: 76%; Pressure: 30.15in / 102.1kPa; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Sse, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 25 mins, 55 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Overcast; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 45°F / 7°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Snow; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 31°F / -1°C | (1 more message)
<BotaniCar__> rut: jos mogu tipkat', mora da nisam bio tako los !
<rut> hmm . snijeg u srijedu .. mora da se sale.. ja vec ljetnje gume stavio :P
<rut> Design capacity:	49500 mWh
<rut> Last full capacity:	27522 mWh
<rut> jel to znaci da je baterija lagano u k....
<BotaniCar__> JJa moram skucat pare za nove ljetne gume i jos jedne felge
<rut> zasto .. pa celostonke su ti najbolje (osim ako moran na teh.)
<rut> onda mjenjaj 
<BotaniCar__> Volim imati ispravne dijelove na uredjajima koje koristim. 
<rut> uostalom sto se ti zalis .. 7kkn min imas mjesecno 
<BotaniCar__> Vezano, da mi se desi saobracajka, ne bi me zbiri zezali da imam celave gume ? 
<rut> sit sam takvih sto placu da nemaju 
<BotaniCar__> 7kkn imam samo troskova, di je jos janjetina  !
<BotaniCar__> Ne kukam, razmisljam na glas, da si manji jalnus bi me uputio na jeftinog dilera gumama :) 
<rut> aj aj .. zena ima oko 5 .. i ti 7 min = 12 .. ihhh 
<BotaniCar__> Mislim da mi zena ima preko 5, uvjeti rada i to 
<rut> baba + deda x 2  = jos min 1-2kkn 
<BotaniCar__> Nisam joj nikad vidio platnu listu, ali sam jednom pogledao sto je napisala na onaj formular za vrtic 
<rut> znaci sve skupa recimo 15k
<jelly> nema 7kkn, ima 12kkn pa mu drzava uzme 5
<rut> a ja se krpam sa 3k
<BotaniCar__> Zakaj mi vas dva zelite smanjiti placu ?! :) 
<rut> lose mi odmah .. odoh pusit
<BotaniCar__> rut, nemj se jutiti na mene zato jer i ZETov vozac ima placu vecu od tebe, jebaj ga :) 
<jelly> zakljucak, tramvaj treba vozit
<BotaniCar__> i ne pusit' 
<jelly> kako kome
<BotaniCar__> :) 
<BotaniCar__> kolegica,telefonist, isla vadit' umnjake. Danas dodje na posao, preusmjeri telefone na mene i veli "ja nemrem" :)
<BotaniCar__> OK, rekla je "fa nefvef" :) 
<jelly> eh, fta je opfe doffa
<BotaniCar__> baf
<rut> a kaj bi se ljutil .. to je zivot
<rut> kolegica ima do 40g ?
<BotaniCar__> ima manje od 30 
<rut> nebi dalje komentiral .. sve znas 
<BotaniCar__> Ae
<rut> i onda ima garant oko 6k
<jelly> 10k!!
<rut> daj zaposli mene tamo kod sebe
<jelly> treba naucit da je bruto tvoja prava placa
<rut> jelly ja samo netto pisem 
<rut> to bruto moze pisat i 20k 
<rut> al ne predstavlja mi ama bas nista
<jelly> i to je veliki problem
<BotaniCar__> slazem se s rutom, dok prvi put ne dobijem bruto i krenem placati mirovinsko/sta_sve_ne .. 
<jelly> jer ljudi misle da to nije njihova para
<BotaniCar__> Mislim, znam si bruto, i zivcira me sve to, ali kako nemam nikakvog utjecaja na lovu dok mi ne sjedne na tekuci .. 
<jelly> onda kad oces otvorit svoju firmu...
<jelly> mislis si imas klijenata za 10k mjesecno, super lova...
<rut> ja bi da bude ko u jugi .. kakve banke . lopovi .. na ruku sve 
<BotaniCar__> rut, bi se preselio u Zagreb ? Dio tjedna se radi od doma, ali dio tjedna treba biti u uredu. 
<rut> jedino ako bi se sa seficom dogovorio da mi isplacuje minimalac a ostalo na ruke 
<rut> moram drzavu varat .. nema druge . 
<BotaniCar__> koje "ostalo" ?:D
<rut> hahaha .. 
<rut> samo ti zaj**
<rut> pravopis.hr jos nije up .. jos istrazuju kak je hakiran :)
<jelly> to je moja bivsa ustanova, IHJJ
<jelly> zaposlili su svog sistemca
<ivoks> bruto je placa
<ivoks> to sto ce netko dobiti neto, nije me brige i poslodavac to uopce ne bi trebao znati
<ivoks> ali jer drzava trazi potpis, pecat i kap krvi, onda eto, silom prilika i zna
<dodobas> F4
<ivoks> dodobas: F1
<ivoks> poslodavca zanima bruto i bruto 2
<ivoks> bruto je tvoja placa
<ivoks> a bruto 2 je minimum minimum koji radnik mora zaraditi u mjesec dana
<ivoks> iako bi trebao i vise
<ivoks> bruto 2 + troskovi ureda + ovo ono
<ivoks> i onda je poslodavac na 0
<ivoks> tad, ako ne radi, nema ni kune za svoju placu
<ivoks> sto znaci da, ako imas neto placu 5000kn, moras firmi zaraditi oko 13000kn mjesecno, ovisno o tome kolika je firma
<ivoks> ako vas je 10 zaposlenih i zivite od svog rada, svaki mjesec firma mora ukesirati 150.000kn
<ivoks> znaci, milijonski promet godisnje
<ivoks> a zaposlenici nemaju ni za prosjecnu placu
<ivoks> (primijetiti kako poslodavci u ovom slucaju nemaju ni za rizu)
<ivoks> a kamoli investicije i sirenje
<ivoks> to je hladni pogon
<ivoks> drzava je preskupa
<ivoks> sto ne bi bio problem, kada bi se investiralo u razvoj drzave
<ivoks> nego se investira u kretenizam i kretene
<ivoks> i bagru koja jos zivi socijalisticki mentalitet
<ivoks> jos jedna ITevka otisla put irske, skupa s muzem
<ivoks> tamo za 5000kn placu, firmi moras zaraditi 9000kn
<dodobas> nije tocno... treba zaraditi 9001 kn... ivoks informiraj se :)
<jelly> dodobas radi na sub-promilnoj preciznosti
<dodobas> jelly: a e :)
<ivoks> al kad sve uzmes
<ivoks> u irskoj se vise isplati imati tri zaposlena nego li kod nas 2
<ivoks> kada bi se kod nas smanjila davanja za probitacna zanimanja, smanjio bi se broj nezaposlenih
<ivoks> jer bi bilo vise zaposlenih po vecim placama
<ivoks> i bilo bi vise novaca u drzavnoj blagajni (ne bi ljudi eskivirali tolika davanja sa minimalcima)
<ivoks> i bila bi veca platezna moc
<ivoks> a posebice ako to napravis sa zanimanjima/firmama koje donose devize
<ivoks> dok se to ne napravi, necemo biti konkurentni
<ivoks> toliko je primjera zemalja koje su to napravile da mi nije jasno zasto nasima to ne ide u glavu
<ivoks> imali bi i vise za krasti
<jelly> ne moraju gledati daleko, srbiji ide super s tim
<ivoks> postoji i opasnost doduse
<ivoks> ako ljudi nastave kupovati strane proizvode
<ivoks> al onda cemo samo biti tu di jesmo
<ivoks> i trgovina ce i dalje cvjetati
<ivoks> mislim... to govorim iz iskustva
<ivoks> ja bi rado zaposlio troje-cetvoro ljudi
<ivoks> investirao bi u nove tehnologije, ali s cim
<ivoks> ne mogu zaposliti jos jednoga koji nece zaraditi svoju placu sljedece dvije godine
<ivoks> radje zatvorim sve, pa imam jos vise nego sto imam sad
<ivoks> i radim za strane
<ivoks> firme
<ivoks> vani :)
<ivoks> porez mi je oko 50%
<ivoks> samo porez
<ivoks> di su jos mirovinsko i zdravstveno
<ivoks> znam koliko canonical zaradi i koliko ima zaposlenih
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj canonical s toliko ljudi ne bi prezivio godinu
<rut> ivoks sve je to ljepo krasno i slazem se . ali ako ides otvarat firmu onda i trazi posao a ne cekaj da ti posao dode sam .. i plati ljude kak spada .. a sad sto drzavi dajes sapom i kapom kroz poreze naknade dozvole komunalije i tone sranja 
<rut> to je opet drugi par opanka .. zato je najbolje varat i muljat i cim manje joj dati kroz rupe u zakonima 
<ivoks> rut: ja sam izgradio dvije firme, ne trebam poduku kako to raditi
<ivoks> ja ti govorim da sam potrosio 10 godina zivota gradeci firme
<ivoks> i da ih ne mogu siriti
<ivoks> da se bavim trgovinom, mogao bi
<ivoks> hoces firmu na moru, koja prodaje aranzmane na svjetskom trzistu?
<ivoks> di mi je konkurencija svijet
<rut> pa ne trebam ni ja poduku sto je burto . boli me k* sto gazda mora dati 6k a ja vidim samo 3k na racunu .. nek onda otvori pekaru ili nek ide radit za nekog
<ivoks> moram imati takvu cijenu aranzmana da se na kraju sve skupa maltene ne isplati
<rut> a svi bi bili gazde i veliki sefovi 
<ivoks> i jos moram sam raditi poslove, jer dodatne radnike ne mogu zaposliti
<ivoks> cijena aranzmana nije tolika da pokrije sve
<rut> i ono sto da drzavi izvuce on sebi vec na druge nacine .. nije na 0 al nije ni u debelom minusu .. sve skupa gazda je uvjek u + (ako je sposoban)
<ivoks> jel imas firmu?
<rut> ne
<ivoks> tu svaka rasprava staje
<ivoks> na stranu sto je drzava preskupa
<rut> nebi se bas slozio .. 
<ivoks> i sto ako radis sve po zakonu, ne mozes nista zaraditi
<ivoks> sve to na stranu
<rut> imao uvid u x firmi i poslovanja kako rade .. 
<ivoks> drzava ti svake godine uvodi nove troskove, koji su besmisleni
<ivoks> poput pecatiranja ulaznih racuna
<rut> jesu al i ti ako si sposoban izmuljas i ne prijavis x toga 
<ivoks> sad svaki ulazni racun moram printati, lupati pecat, potpis
<ivoks> ako imam 20 ulaznih racuna na dan
<ivoks> to je sat vremena izgubljenog rada na apsolutnu glupost
<rut> ocito nisi sposoban u muljanju 
<ivoks> svi mogu muljati
<ivoks> ja ne zelim
<ivoks> zelim da se drustvo izgradi s normalnim nacelima
<ivoks> a ne da muljanje bude obavezno
<ivoks> nego, moram ici...
<rut> svaka cast tebi ako ne muljas .. al sad cu biti malo zlocest .. ti si glup onda .. sorry ..
<rut> nemoj se ljutit 
<rut> :)
<rut> da si u DE ili nekoj sredenoj drzavi onda ti to nebi napisao :)
<obrut> rut: zbog takvog stava drzava i je tu gdje je
<BotaniCar__> obrut, mislim da je stav poslijedica, ne uzrok
<BotaniCar__> ( ne podrzavam stav, ali ga razumijem )
<obrut> pa sad, jel bila kokos ili jaje :)
<jelly> rut: dobro, al kak od ove drzave napravit dansku ili koju vec di ne trebas muljat
<rut> hmm .. idemo polako .. ocete reci da vi nebi smuljali drzavu ?
<rut> takav stav je usaden davnih dana .. jos za vrijeme turaka i prije :)
<rut> jelly sto mislis da i u danskoj nema muljanja ?
<rut> ma mulja se svugdje ljudi moji .. koji vam je k*** ..
<rut> obrut daj mi rade sredi testni ip6 prek optike (ono sto je muffin imao pa ostao bez)
<jelly> http://www.amazon.com/Retro-Sound-Effect-Key-Chain/dp/B004W7VUTC
<nicols> jel znate svi za ovo:
<jelly> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rcptones.executor&hl=en
<nicols> curl wttr.in/zagreb
<jelly> wget foreva beyooatch
<nicols> u termu, ofkors
<jelly> radi i u browseru
<nicols> znam da radi
<nicols> ali nije fora :)
<jelly> tek je onda fora, jer radi i jedno i drugo
 * jelly slusa manu chao pa ga podsjetilo
<nicols> volim i ja wget, ali lakše mi otipkat "curl" nego "wget -qO-"
<jelly> -qO- je placuce-iznenadjeni smiley s brkovima
<jelly> "volin i ja wget, ali niman VRIMENA"
<rut> volio bih i ja imat 2 na lageru a ne 1 
<rut> http://www.24sata.hr/media/img/36/47/ddc90ae9958fabd5c786.jpeg
<rut> mrtvilooo
<Mmike> MRTVRLJ
<nicols> ke
<nicols> ?
<nicols> Mmike: daj još prijedloga za hamburgere
<Mmike> nicols: nemoj jest u UniversalStudios, ocajni su
<Mmike> DC aerodrom, nelosi
<Mmike> nicols: si jeo na velesajmu?
<nicols> Å¡to je dc aerodrom? gdje na velesajmu?
<Mmike> DC ajrodrom je Dulles International u Washingtonu :)
<Mmike> na velesajmu imas burger bar
<Mmike> znas di je sad Bnet na velesajmu, nekad bio vip?
<nicols> pojma nemam
<vileni> mm, burgerbar
<Mmike> ejebemu
<Mmike> vileni: daj mu objasin :)
<vileni> ako planira jesti poslije 18, i odvedem ga
<nicols> i? to je najbolji burger u gradu?
<Mmike> nicols: nije, al' ima najbolji omjer cijena/para
<Mmike> em, cijena/ono-kaj-dobijes
<vileni> nije najbolji nego je best buy :)
<nicols> jebo best baj
<nicols> di je najbolje?
<nicols> kad idem službeno i na trošak firme, neću valjda ić na best baj? :D
<dodobas> nicols: TPK
<nicols> za burger?
<nicols> i koji tpk? pravi ili krivi? :D
<Mmike> nicols: to je jako individualno
<Mmike> nicols: meni je najbolji u burgeraju, ono, prejeben. uzmes onaj s bejknom, koji ima komadice bejkna unutra, to je nesto savrseno
<Mmike> bed je samo sto kosta oko 40 kuna
<Mmike> i sto je mali za popizdit
<Mmike> pa ti trebaju bar 2
<dodobas> nicols: a meso opcenito... ne znam jel mozes tamo dobiti burger, vilicu i noz.. full hipster service ...
<Mmike> ili cak 3
<Mmike> tak da ono
<Mmike> nenamm pojma
<Mmike> i uopce, ic jest burgere na firmu je, well krivo :)
<Mmike> dobro veli ovaj anti-ubuntator (dodobas), idi u TPK
<dodobas> Mmike: u topiku piše ... 'Ubntu' ... s tim (sto god to bilo) nemam problem :)
<Mmike> vi strijelci ste gori od gentuatora
<dodobas> sve dok nije neki 'proizvod' ... :)
<nicols> zašto bi bilo krivo? pa jebote jel bi trebal ić negje jest neku ribu za 500+ kn po poriciji?
<nicols> svašta
<nicols> ili se jede dobar burger ili neki fini biftekić
<nicols> nećemo se sad preseravat :)
<Mmike> zato kaj dobar burger ne jedes u restoranu
<vileni> nicols: odi si u sofru onda, tamo ces sigurno naci nesto :)
<vileni> a cijene su taman za firmu
<Mmike> cuj ovog
<Mmike> 'odi SI u sofru'
 * Mmike je popio vec 33 kokoakole danas
<vileni> :P
<nicols> a habele vas cijene
<vileni> pa bitno je gdje se dobro jede
<nicols> kaj to znači da je taman "za formu"?
<vileni> ne koliko kosta
<nicols> hahahahah
<nicols> "za firmu"?
<vileni> :)
<nicols> koje su cijene za forme a koje nisu? :D
<nicols> opet ja
<nicols> forma=firma, permanent replace
<vileni> pa neznam, meni su cijene za firmu ono sto si ja rijetko priustim kao privatna osoba :)
<nicols> hmmmmm
<nicols> jel to znači da je sofra skupa?
<vileni> ne previse
<vileni> ali nije bas za svaki dan
<nicols> ahaaaaaaaa
<vileni> nego, zvonce, ako se bas hoces pocastiti
<nicols> di je to? :)
<vileni> ali ono, sve je to vise u biftek/ramstek stilu nego burgeri
<vileni> zvonce je u vrbiku, prekoputa hypoa
<vileni> tj na krizanju kod hypoa udjes u vrbik, i onda na zavoju
<nicols> aha
<vileni> btw, jel vodite vi musterije na takve vecere? :)
<nicols> ofkors
<nicols> :)
<nicols> joj ... nisam dugo išo kod srbina na džigericu ... jel radi to još? 
<vileni> radi
<dodobas> hmm, 10 procesa 100% na laptopu (4core) ... load 10.43 ... temperatura procesora 82 ...
<nicols> pri zvoncu mi izgelda onak malo preseratorski, mrzim takve ambiente :)
<vileni> pa nije bitan ambijent kad je tako dobra klopa
<vileni> tamo jos nisam isao a da nije neka firma placala :)
<nicols> hahahahaha
 * nicols je previše za kompom, s obzirom da je na bolovanju :)
<BotaniCar_> http://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-open-sources-netnorad-network-trouble-shooter-programs/ # FB rula
<nicols> našikam se i pravim haos
<Mmike> nahaosim se i sikam pravljenje
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-23
<Mmike> hio
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Hirohito?
<rut> dj
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 50°F / 10°C; Humidity: 94%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Ese, 17mph / 27kph; Updated: 22 mins, 11 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Rain; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 34°F / 1°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Snow showers; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 46°F / 8°C; Low of 34°F (1 more message)
<dodobas> F7
<jelly> "Ecclestone claimed "Formula 1 is the worst it has ever been" in the UK's Daily Mail newspaper, and he would not pay money to take his family to watch a race
<jelly> https://10gbps.io/pricing
<dodobas> jelly: malo su skupi ?
<jelly> nadji 10G unmetered jeftinije :-)
<dodobas> jelly: a devinitovno mogu naci 1gps jeftinije :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlt1/v/t1.0-9/12717566_1041372309269130_4782866301291329814_n.jpg?oh=e068e19a9cedd4a4304f1ccb224fceac&oe=57548A67 # Zeljko Dog & Snoop Bebek ! 
<rut> muk .. tisina .. 
<dodobas> https://nmilosev.svbtle.com/fedora-on-nonrooted-android-phones-2016-update
<VjetarSaSunca> ajme, novi Elemental
<VjetarSaSunca> Mogao sam prvo preslušat album prije nego sam uzeo karte  za koncert. Sad je kasno.
<BotaniCar> Kaj ce pustat' samo nove stvari && jel tak' loshe ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: imaš na ytbe cijeli novi (dupli) album, na njihovoj stranici. pa mi ti reci jel &&
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: AFAIK neće bit samo nove stvari, jer što bi Sassja radila onda kao gost :)
<BotaniCar> Ako nece biti samo noe stvari,nemas beda
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma bit će ok brijem, iako mi novi album zvuči ah, sve samo ne hip-hop
<VjetarSaSunca> rndardna migracija
<BotaniCar> K'o sto je Dumitru Mitu jednom rekao: Ne mogu ja metalom đecu ranit
<rut> muffincicu sto se radi ?
<BotaniCar> anal-iziram nekaj 
<BotaniCar> Nego: "CPU Coolers are attached by unicorn glue" :)
<rut> previse analiziras 
<rut> odmori malo .. 
<jelly> http://dangerousminds.net/comments/bank_of_canada_urges_star_trek_fans_to_stop_spocking_their_fivers
<Mmike> Dobro jutro! :)
<BotaniCar> Helou Majk from di hud ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel mi se samo cini ili ste na FB slici svi jednako veliki ? Onak, nisi izgledao za 2 broja vece od ostalih za stolom :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, ono, nisam medj najvecima nikako :D
<Mmike> I look healthy
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<Mmike> a kaj sam sad pojeo za dorucak
<BotaniCar> Do tell ! 
<Mmike> pojeso sam dva srcana i jedan mozdani
<Mmike> nemrem, imam predavanje sad
<Mmike> poslije
<BotaniCar> Joj, dorucak, sad sam se sjetio da si fazno pomaknut :) 
<BotaniCar> U biti, jebo pricanje, slikaj sve kaj si jeo, ionako ti necemo na rijec vjerovati :)
<dodobas> i koliko je vaga pokazala prije... a koliko nakon sto se vratis
<Mmike> 108 prije
<Mmike> kad se vratim
<Mmike> bit ce dramaticno :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmKJOdRf_3s 
<datase> YouTube: Fatboy Slim - Fucking In Heaven - 0:03:56 - 326191 views - 1369 likes / 40 dislikes
<jelly> neki put se iznenadim kak dobar zvuk ima jubito tu i tamo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrlgZzY1FNE
<datase> YouTube: Dino Dvornik - Imam Rep (vinyl) - 0:05:38 - 1474 views - 12 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> pustio to na konfi sad :D
<jelly> lool
<jelly> koga, fatboy slima ili dinu?
<Mmike> dinu )
<Mmike> glupan klikcem po linkovima :D
<jelly> Mmike: rekao bi da je to bio bolji odabir od ta dva
<Mmike> jelly:  :D
<jelly> (za slucajno klinuti, na konfi di se govori engleski)
<hbogner> o/
<VjetarSaSunca> http://dailymedicalinformatics.info/blow-jobs-are-good-for-a-womans-health-and-help-fight-depression/
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: posalji to mojoj zeni :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha
<obrut> ovako ako joj ja pokazem, dobicu po nosu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: kakve ja koristi imam od toga? :)
<obrut> pa nikakve, mogu ja tvojoj :)
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: pa to je znanstveno istraživanje, trebala bi biti sretna :)
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: osim toga, ak ne puši i ne guta, nisi je dobro dresirao :P
<obrut> na kraju ispada da je bilo kakav seks bez kondoma dobar, oralni pada u drugi plan :P
<Mmike> inace
<Mmike> oralni sex ti moze dat rak grla
<Mmike> ako zena ima neki ruzni HPV
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> TIL: ak ostavis wifi mobitel previse blizu AP-a, sjebe wireless svim klijentima
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-24
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> jelly: Najjebenija kvaliteta zvuka koju sam cuo na youtubetu ikad :)
<dodobas> F9
<rut> dj
<dodobas> prebacujem se sa awesome-wm na i3-wm, pa sam slozio 'relative workspace position switcher' da radi slicno kao u awesome-wm
<dodobas> awesome-wm ponekad otvara prozore na krivim outputima ... sto jako zivcira...
<BotaniCar> hebo wm na koji moram potrositi N sati da mi radi po chefu. 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, hebo takav moj chef :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa kad nisi poweruser :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: efektivniji sam kad ocekivanja svedem na realna i radim, a ne tratim vrijeme na podesavanje sucelja. 
<BotaniCar> :P
<dodobas> BotaniCar: to sto se tebi nesto cini 'efektivno' ne znaci da stvarno je.... ako tipkas s dva prsta ... tebi je to ok... i ne zamaras se tracenjem vremena na typingtutor software... zar ne ? :)
<BotaniCar> znas, sad si me sjetio covjeka s kojim sam radio, koji je uvijek tipkao s dva prsta. Bio je dio tima koji je napravio Hubble. Toliko o daktilografiji :)
<dodobas> meni je najproduktivniji dan... kad u 12h 'natipkam' 2 linije koda... jer znam da sam prije toga razmislio o 999 drugih 'krivih' implementacija 
<dodobas> bez da sam ih sve isao natipkati i 'testirati'...
<BotaniCar> Pa isto si pricamo, u tom kontekstu ti je WM potpuno sekundaran, ti si svoje 2 linije koda vjerojatno razradio na salveti, uz rucak. 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa ne ... wm mora biti potpuno neprimjetan, a ne da za vrijme koristenja 'razmisljam' o tome kako me smeta nacin na koji radi 
<BotaniCar> Da se pomiris s defaultima koje nudi - nebi te smetali. 
<dodobas> to je sad nesto drugo...
<dodobas> ja kad vidim da netko koristi alt+tab (ili bilo kakavu slicnu kombinaciju) za odabir aplikacije u kojoj radi... dao bi mu otkaz istog trena ...
<dodobas> do su mjeseci rada izgubljeni na 'defaulte'
<dodobas> zato je drzava skupa ...
<BotaniCar> dam se kladiti da je kumulativ "mjeseci rada izgubljeni na defaulte" manji od "proveo sam N sati da si dovedem svaku komponentu sučelja u kojem radim u setup koji odgovara onom na što sam navikao" :)
<jelly> alt-tab je jednako mehanicka memorija kao i bilo koji drugi nacin switchanja, dam si glavu rezat ako na to ode vise od pola cik-pauze vremena na cijeli dan
<BotaniCar> I ja ti dam glavu odrezat' ako se varas ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Speaking of which ( witch ! ) , dodobas , kak ti vrsis promjenu fokusa izmedju aplikacija ? AltTab mi je mio jer je na svim platformama isti. 
<jelly> skoro nikad ne switcham izmedju aplikacija nego izmedju workspacea na kojima su aplikacije, a u windowsima ionako imam samo vsphere i toad
<jelly> (ok, i IE za prijavu prekovremenih i godisnjih)
<BotaniCar> toad :) Rijec od koje se svakom DBadminu najeze dlake na rukama :)
<BotaniCar> Nego su mi momci na #debian-offtopic tek sad otkrili https://wiki.debian.org/TheFable :) 
<vileni> dodobas: ja sam bio okruzen ljudima koji su se misem kretali izmedju polja za input umjesto sa enter ili tab
<dodobas> BotaniCar: svaka aplikacija ima svoj workspace
<jelly> dobar je toad, jedino skup
<jelly> za priucenog tuduma poput mene super 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: thx
<BotaniCar> hebuckam se pol sata s jednim index.html fajlom kojeg nemrem dobiti da ispravno prikazuje nase znakove, recodeam, kemijam, na kraju skuzim da u apachetovoj konfi nisam setirao AddDefaultCharset :( 
<jelly> to je jedna od stvari koju su konacno ispravili u 2.4
<jelly> steta sto su strgali jos pet drugih stvari :-)
<BotaniCar> Bar su na vrijeme napisali da bu malo unatrag nekompatabilno 
<rut> hmm . znaci alt+tab nevalja i dao bi se otkaz . pa isto bi ja dao otkaz da vidim da ga drzi netko ljevom a ne desnom rukom ... 
<rut> pih
<BotaniCar> ja bi dao otkaz bilo kome, da zaposlim rodju :D
 * BotaniCar otpuze pod kamen
<rut> e moj muffin :)
<rut> svega se bojis 
<rut> :P
<jelly> rut: bah, svi znaju da se drzi za obje ruke jer jedna premala
<rut> ili bez jer je toliko tezak
<BotaniCar> NSFW: https://www.facebook.com/Lmaoviral/videos/235979116739449/ # negdje oko zadnje cetvrtine filma je "bez ruku" :) 
<ivoks> mislim da cu prijeci na webmail
<ivoks> jer ovo s lokalnim klijentom ne radi na 80% lokacija
<BotaniCar> imas nekaj osim roundcubea/squirla za preporuciti ? 
<jelly> Outlook for Web
<jelly> pardon, "Outlook on the Web" se zove 
<jelly> ak imas exchange 2016, a naravno da imas!
 * jelly se skriva
<BotaniCar> :) Imam licencu za XC2016, mea culpa kaj ga nemam deployanog nidze :)
<BotaniCar> Al, jebo to, testirali smo office online jedno 3 mjeseca, svako malo nekaj nije bilo dostupno. Poslije citam kak MS fejka uptimeove tak da daje kumulative vise razlicitih zona kao jedinstven postotak
<Mmike> ivoks: de ti ne radi?
 * Mmike ima webmail za rezervu, al' mi do sad nikad nije trebalo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakav webmail trosis?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: roundcube
<BotaniCar> Imas neku fensi temu ? 
<Mmike> nemam :)
<BotaniCar> Tja, onda smo na istom :(
<Mmike> imam onih par kaj dodju s njim
<Mmike> ok su, kajjaznam
<Mmike> jos da ima sieve integraciju bilo bi kul
<Mmike> al' i ovak je guba
<jelly> mh, kaj nema neka ekstenzija za sieve?
<jelly> https://github.com/JohnDoh/Roundcube-Plugin-SieveRules-Managesieve
<BotaniCar> Fascinantno kako nam google search svima daje iste rezultate, osim mmiketu :) Mozda je gledao iz Amerika, a tamo se ne vidi ! 
<BotaniCar> Ima i odze http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Plugin_Repository , malo nize
<jelly> mmike i dalje zna kak postavit naivno pitanje da drugi odrade gugl umjesto njega
 * jelly pusi foru svaki put
<Mmike> Ja?! :) 
<Mmike> Pa botanicar je pitao! :D
<BotaniCar> ja nisam pitao za sieve 
<Mmike> aha, fakat
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> jelly: thnx!
<Mmike> jelly: piva on me next time! (to je valjda 3ca? :D )
<jelly> trica!
<BotaniCar> Dobro , kaj ja nisam ni konjak zasluzio ? :) 
<jelly> vinjak, mozda
<BotaniCar> Makar badelov :9
<jelly> pelin?
<BotaniCar> pelin ! 
<jelly> brlju
<BotaniCar> U biti, steta kaj smo naceli temu, sad se malo sramim jer rijetko koje piche ne bi popio :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> di da kupim samo kabl za thinkpad strujnike?
<jelly> wikelise
<jelly> kak samo kabl, mislis onaj koji ide od zida do ciglice?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: strujnik je, pretpostavljam, napajanje ? U amerikama/za americke uticnice, ili EU ? 
<BotaniCar> scratch that, shop.lenovo.com , tamo kupi :) 
<Mmike> jelly: taj
<Mmike> BotaniCar: za americke uticnice, da
<jelly> to ima svaki ducan sa kompjutorima, trazis compaq kabl za laptop pa znaju (tak mi je rekao zadnji put... al ne sjecam se di sam kupio, mozda links, mozda mikronis, mozda protis)
<jelly> cek, zasto za americke
<Mmike> jelly: da ne moram nosit sa sobom onaj nezgrapni kufer neg da imam fini slatki americki ustekator
<Mmike> aaa, compaq kabl
<Mmike> da vidimo
<jelly> onaj sa tri sitna okruglasta
<jelly> ko zna kako se to zove u jamerici
<BotaniCar> line cord , ne znam jel ima neko specificno ime 
<jelly> to sto nasi zovu compaq ne znaci puno :-)
<jelly> http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Gateway-Notebook-Computer-Charger/dp/B002WQ7CFG ?
<jelly> "mickey mouse power cord" :-)
<BotaniCar> U nevjerici sam, lenovo na web shopu ne nudi samo kabl :)
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimted-6-feet-Mickey-Mouse/dp/B000234TYI/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1456320388&sr=8-7&keywords=power+cord
<Mmike> tada!
<jelly> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/feb/24/formula-one-rules-shake-up-qualifying-fia
<BotaniCar> U kakav se cirkus F1 pretvorila, pazi racional iza odluke o promjeni definicije karoserije: "[...] adopted to make the cars more exciting for 2017" :)
<Mmike> bas cirkus, da
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> uvijek je to bio cirkus :)
<Mmike> sam smo mi bili klinci :)
<Mmike> sjecam se kad su ukinuli turbo motore kako su svi urlali
<Mmike> pa je i dalje bilo jebackih utrka
<BotaniCar> Pa, nije bas tak jednostavno, prije je to bio cirkus i testna platforma, danas je samo cirkus :( 
<vileni> najvece sranje je bilo kad su gume promijenili
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXRcDERfnZE # onokad hipiji naprave jebacki cover black sabbatha 
<datase> YouTube: First Aid Kit - War Pigs (Black Sabbath cover) [Live at Way Out West 2015] - 0:05:10 - 27208 views - 425 likes / 13 dislikes
<Mmike> najbolje je bilo, u zadnje vrijeme, one sezone kad je button bio prvak
<Mmike> ona spika s difuzorima je - prejebena
<Mmike> a i ono sto je redbull napravio sa kontrolom tijeka benzina kad se otpusti gas
<Mmike> TO je formula
<BotaniCar> ++
<BotaniCar> Iss, difuzori su tu vec 7 godina, imao sam osjecaj da je to tu od prosle sezone :)
<dodobas> Mmike: trovator
<jelly> http://cdn.images.autosport.com/editorial/1456315763.jpg
<jelly> <jpinx> the commentary is that everything will make some circuits 5 secs faster
<jelly> * jarick wonders why they don't just a) turn all the cars electric <jarick> And b) provide traction power in the form of a pair of metal rails in the road surface and pickup brushes, perhaps with a tiny pin for tracking
 * Mmike se nada da nece bit kise i da ce uspjet otic na SpaceX launch danas
<BotaniCar> jelly: cemu shina, ako mozemo bezzicno puniti mobitele, morali bi ( mozda ne jos ) moci pogoniti i kola !
<jelly> <jelly> and for added safety, allow for some sort of remote piloting? <jarick> jelly: Since the pin is there, might as well just skip the steering and just present the throttle
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa... to je tesla radio ali ga otjerase rano u grob
<rut> rainloop webmail
<BotaniCar> jelly: srecom se pocelo nastavljati stopama velikana. 
<BotaniCar> rut: dugo to koristis ? Ima li kakvih "kvaka" ?
<Mmike> veli lik tu 'we sent Ante'
<rut> https://w8.jware.net/
<rut> evo vrtim ga 10dana :)
<Mmike> a veli tetka 'well, sending Ante is like sending four people' :)
<jelly> but w8, there's more!
<Mmike> rut: veli mi privacy error
<BotaniCar> rut: pitat' cu te za mjesec-dva kak si zadovoljan, thx
<rut> mmike nemam novaca za cert
 * BotaniCar favorizira selfsigned certifikate
<rut> a ima i demo rainloopa pa isprobajte :http://www.rainloop.net/try-now/
<Mmike> rut: daj bar username/password da vidimo! :0
<rut> dao ti :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok
<rut> linija gore :)
<rut> haha
<BotaniCar> rut: al, cek, ti si nalijepio certifikat za drugu domenu! Zakaj si nisi izgenerirao ispravan ?
<Mmike> moze i to :)
<rut> muffin .. mjenjao sam iz hr u net pa ostao cert :)
<rut> tnx sto si primjetio :) na kraj pameti 
<Mmike> lijepo
<Mmike> al' ja cu ostat na raundkjubetu
<BotaniCar> da, ni meni se ovo ne cini nikaj bolje. Jedino feature da mogu vise accounta u vise tabova 
<BotaniCar> No, cemo te podsjetiti za metar dana i pitati kak se drzi 
<rut> pa opcijama ovaj loop zaostaje 100g
<rut> tak da .. za sad se drzi OK za citanje 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, mail editor podrzava Comic Sans ! 
<rut> muffin kolega ce reci .. to samo radi njega stavio da trosi i da vidim koliko bude zadovoljan 
<rut> a htio sam i za nas interno stavit al kaze gazda NE .. nek ostane squirel
<jelly> pa mozes imat i jedno i drugo
<jelly> pa ko voli...
<rut> mogu al sto cu ja jedini koristit jer se on neda sa squirela kao i ostatk ekipe 
<jelly> takitak se i vjeverica i kockokruglica spajaju na imap i smtp
<jelly> rut: tako se to i radi, cekaj da neko vidi kako to kod tebe izgleda i da _sam_ pita sto je to
<jelly> ili nadji jednu osobu pa joj pokazi da je ovo ljepse/bolje/lakse
<rut> ma daj .. pa jedva sam uspio natjerat da na hostingu ljudima stavimo roundcube umjesto vjeverice .. 
<rut> i to je bilo hmmmm . pa nebi bas ..
<rut> ustvari .. www.jware.hr (sve ti govori) :)
<rut> ostali su u 95g
<rut> :)
<rut> :)))))) :P
<jelly> eh, ostao je i nas roundcube u 2011 :-)
<jelly> po temi.  zakrpan je (nadam se :-D)
<rut> ma da kucnem nikakvih problema za sad :)
<rut> aa evo pravopis je UP
<rut> pokrpali
<Mmike> https://www.percona.com/blog/2016/02/24/percona-server-for-mongodb-3-0-8-1-3-is-now-available/
<Mmike> and the world can stop now
<vileni> https://cloudcraft.co
<vileni> uu, mongo
<dodobas> buzz..... open source, fully compatible, highly scalable, zero-maintenance downtime database supporting the MongoDB v3.0 protocol and drivers.
<dodobas> buzz
<VjetarSaSunca> blabla DX12 Async shading
<VjetarSaSunca> Baš me zanima koliko vremena će trebati da to zaživi
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> bognerica!
<Mmike> cini se da ce bit lansiranja
<hbogner> lansiranja?
<hbogner> o/ Mmike 
<Mmike> hbogner: spacex
<Mmike> http://gizmodo.com/watch-falcon-9-rocket-which-even-spacex-thinks-will-cr-1760867899
<hbogner> samo nek lansiraju
<hbogner> Mmike, jeste isli u petak na klopu?
<hbogner> vlatka je nseto spominjala petak al ja nisam mogao
<Mmike> hbogner: prosli?
<Mmike> nismo, boris je u virozi bio
<Mmike> nesh smo priclai da ceom probati kad se vratim
<Mmike> al' dvojim, oni su u totalnoj guzvi
<hbogner> valjda prosli, nesjecam se vise
<hbogner> da da, sad u petak 19.02
<hbogner> ja sam uspio s njima prosli tjedan na kavu, negdje oko ponedjeljka, kad sam isao s posla
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> drz mi fige :)
<hbogner> kud ides?
<hbogner> ali kud god ides drzim ti fige
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-25
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> jutrofski :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> rnarnd
<dodobas> F8
<VjetarSaSunca> lighttpd, a small webserver, is vulnerable to the POODLE attack via the use of SSLv3. This protocol is now disabled by default.
<VjetarSaSunca> neš ti rješenja
<dodobas> pa ako vec koristis lighttpd... bas si uzeo rjesenje :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: SSLv3 bi trebao ugasiti bez obzira na posluzitelj koji trosis, ako mozes
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ma znam, nije to baš tako nova priča, da bi danas osvanulo na debian-security
<BotaniCar> ocito je postojala potreba da osvane 
<jelly> trebalo im je dosta dugo i da apache zakrpaju u oldstable
<jelly> bit ce zanimljivo kad support za wheezy predje na lts ekipu
<dodobas> daklem ... treba mi neki simple http server koji bi sluzio za debug http clienata ... bilo bi idealno kada bi spremao svaki request (head + payload) u zasebnu datoteku ... znate li sto?
<jelly> Mmike: jel onaj ##ibmthinkpad kanal uvijek pun kretena il mi se to samo cini
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ako ne mora biti selfhosted, http://requestb.in/ je zgodan
<dodobas> BotaniCar: cini se ok, ty, ... iako bih radije nesto za sto mi ne treba internet ...
<dodobas> skup je taj internet
<BotaniCar> dodobas: a onda slozi extensive logging u apacheu pa citaj. Nisam siguran sto debugiras, mozda su ti verbose logovi na bilo kojem web serveru dovoljni
<dodobas> a prije slozim python skriptu nego apache :)
<BotaniCar> Plati nekom da slozi ! 
<dodobas> sta, apache config? 
<BotaniCar> ae
<dodobas> a prvo bi mi netko trebao platiti da uopce pocnem koristiti apache :)
<dodobas> na kraju smo na 0, a drzava je uzela svoj postotak :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da bi ti itko trebao platiti ista. Ti si taj koji imas potrebu i htijenje,  nemas nacin.
<jelly> drugi nacin
<dodobas> kako nemam, pa slozim jednostavan logging server u pythonu za 30 minuta
<BotaniCar> Zasto si onda pitao za gotov, ta slozi svoje i bolje :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobra ideja za opustit' uho ! 
<dodobas> pa mislio da ima nesto simple... a ne fullblown HTTP server :)
<BotaniCar> Imas onaj drekec na koji se VjetarSaSunca obrecnuo jutros, to je light :)
<dodobas> al nije simple >P
<BotaniCar> (tebi)
<dodobas> a ne... nego sta, daj ajmo postic konsenzus o tome sto je simple http web server :)
<BotaniCar> unutar kanala ? Besmisleno
<jelly> dodobas: while true; do read line; echo -n '200 Ok\n\n\n'; done | nc -l 8080  ?
<dodobas> jelly: nesto ne radi, ili ne znam koristiti... nc ne posalje nista natrag ...
<rut> muffin 
<Mmike> jelly: slabo brijem tamo :(
<Mmike> jelly: zakaj, sto bilo?
<BotaniCar> ru
<BotaniCar> ruru rut
<rut> samo te cimam :)
<BotaniCar> Dzaba ti, opet me zapalo da pisem dokumentaciju za druge :)
<BotaniCar> No, da im ne bude dosadno, svakih sat vremena saljem mrvicu na audit :)
<rut> blago tebi :)
<jelly> dodobas: to sam pisao napamet, racunaj kao pseudokod
<jelly> http://blog.sesse.net/blog/tech/2016-02-23-11-23_multithreaded_opengl_driver_quality.html
<jelly> Intel (Mesa): Main development platform. My code exposed a bug in the driver. No response from upstream for a few weeks; eventually fixed it myself, and after a few more weeks, the patch was accepted upstream.
<jelly> AMD (proprietary driver): My code exposed a bug in the driver.¹ No response from upstream for a few weeks.
<jelly> NVIDIA (proprietary driver): The driver exposed a bug in my code.
<dodobas> eh... zvali me iz autokuce... da pitaju kako me sluzi auto :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: uzas :( 
<jelly> (ak me neko pita zas vrtim nvidia blob)
<BotaniCar> jelly: I ja bi, ali ne radi s ATI karticama najbolje :) 
<jelly> eh, ko bi normalan kupio karticu na kojoj ne radi nvidia driver :-)
<jelly> https://www.pebble.com/buy-pebble-time-steel-smartwatch 10 dana uptime
<Mmike> juju-upgrade openstacka - milina
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-26
<BotaniCar> "[SPAM] extra centimeters for her pleasure" , moved to not_spam !
<dodobas> F2
<rut> ma koja tisina .. a vikend samo sto nije ..
<VjetarSaSunca> rndarnda migracija
<VjetarSaSunca> rut: znaš da sve mora biti gotovo do kraja tjedna :)
<VjetarSaSunca> i onda tamo negdje od 14:30 počinje "ostavimo to za slijedeći tjedan"
<rut> ja to jucer vec reko :)
<BotaniCar> Meni petkom mailflow za ozbiljno pocinje oko 15:50 , sve redom zahtjevi poput "moze li se za ponedjeljak" :) 
<BotaniCar> No, petak je, mailovi ili ne ! NSFW, motherlovers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkUvcsWGSeI
<datase> YouTube: Krankšvester - Tvoje Dupe Govori 100 Jezika (Official Video) - 0:03:42 - 265052 views - 1522 likes / 156 dislikes
<ivoks> facepalm
<ivoks> carnet facepalm
<jelly> \migracija/
<jelly> mislim da sam uspio migrirati sugavu legacy aplikaciju koju niko ne odrzava od 2005 sa debiana 4 (!) na debian 7
<ivoks> imam i ja jednu takvu
<ivoks> sa oracletom
<BotaniCar> gg jelly 
<BotaniCar> .insult rut
<datase> rut is a biffy lit'le donut
<BotaniCar> \o/ Skynet awaiting delivery :) 
<BotaniCar> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem sweetie!
<rut> dosadno ti muffin 
<rut> oces mi testirat jedan hipervizor ?
<BotaniCar> samo ako podrzava nested virtualizaciju. 
<BotaniCar> I ako ga vec nisam testirao 
<rut> bhyve
<BotaniCar> Cek, sto im znaci "2012-2014" na sajtu, da je sajt zastario ili ad se to vise ne razvija ?
<BotaniCar> Si bacio oko na https://b3n.org/vmware-vs-bhyve-performance-comparison/ 
<rut> ma razvija se ..
<rut> je .. 
<rut> vidio sam ..
<jelly> ova je sa dva orakleta i jednim mssqlom (a taj mssql se "ne koristi" od 2009)
<BotaniCar> s *dva* oracleta ! Reci mi da je funkcionalni preduvijet da ta dva ne budu iste verzije :)
<jelly> #onokad ti vendor u 2016 dodje i predlozi isti takav 2-tier dizajn aplikacije, frontend i drito na bazu
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa i nisu iste verzije :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je takav pristup prihvatljiv,neke stvari ne valja komplicirati 
<BotaniCar> jelly: onda je entrprajz kuoliti ! 
<BotaniCar> ( ako ima razlicite verzije, jel ) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: aha, osim kad je frontend na internetu, a u backendu podaci od 200k korisnika
<BotaniCar> jelly: bas testiram nesto takvo. Doduse, korinici ne trajbaju po tom cesto, ali dataset je impresivan i stvar radi k'o zmaj na smecastom hardveru 
<BotaniCar> *na malo smecastog hardvera
<jelly> al... nebitno, ak ti provali na tu masinu ima drito pristup na listener od baze
<BotaniCar> to je istina. Na kakav si alternativni layout ti mislio, koji bi anulirao taj rizik ? 
<BotaniCar> Nije li isti ku*ac ako posaljem lazno akreditiranu naredbu da se nesto izvrsi direktno u bazu, ili gejtveju ? Izvrsiti ce se 
<jelly> nesto iz 2005.  frontend->limitirani api (middleware)->baza
<jelly> nije isti utoliko sto svaki tcp listener od "enterprise" baza ima 0-day exploite 
<jelly> i sto bazu nikad ne mozes patchirati kak spada jer ti vendor ne garantira da ce aplikacija nastaviti raditi nakon toga
<jelly> posljedica je da taj db backend nikad, al nikad ne bi smio biti direktno dostupan sa stroja u javnoj mrezi
<jelly> (idealno, ne bi smio biti dostupan ni sa interne mreze osim sa middlewarea i sa masina od developera i sistemca)
<BotaniCar> Meni se tvoj prijedlog i dalje cini kao 2tier, stavio si limite apiju, zasto ga deklariramo zasebnim tierom ? Ovo za patchanje je istina. 
<BotaniCar> Kako mi netko jashi po hecneru, dobio sam u 5 minuta 4k prijava razlicitih pokusaja spajanja na sve kaj je otvoreno ( unique IP adrese ) 
<jelly> pa, zato sto je posebni tier, nije na istom javnom segmentu
<ivoks> kak saznati radno vrijeme dr. opce medicine?
<ivoks> hm, stoka
<ivoks> po novom se porez na dohodak mora platiti odmah
<ivoks> i prije nego izdaju rjesenje
<hrvojem> ivoks: zgugalaj doktora, obicno znaju bit u tel. imeniku pa nazoves
<ivoks> zvao sam
<ivoks> nitko se ne javlja
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas pravo. Ne vidim jer sam jos ogorcen s ovim s cim tu delam : imam aplikaciju koja ima data exchange komponentu,koja bi trebala pricati s svim komponentama umjesanima u rad. Onda dodje zahtjev klijenta da bi oni htjeli dohvacati subset podataka. naravno, odobri im se, i konji nastrikaju konektor drito na bazu, a DX modul zaobidju. 
<BotaniCar> ( konji su "moji" konji koji su ucestvovali u modeliranju sustava i znaju za DX ) 
<jelly> to je 2.01-tier :-)
<jelly> jel windowsi daju @ u imenu datoteke?
<BotaniCar> dvojim
<jelly> daju.  imam za nekom poslati postavke za istiuser@host1 i istiuser@host2 
<BotaniCar> Ako je vjerovati ovom http://vlaurie.com/computers2/Articles/filenames.htm , u krivu sam i daju
<vileni> Mmike: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/8qAKKTudjG1v5gXARhTloTW8TKwvK2oc6wNDVoa4cxQE-WSouAIybENhcxraJ931tGTShTKi4i5N6Q=w1259-h944-no
<BotaniCar> vileni: gdje si, DOLAZIM 
<vileni> BotaniCar: probavljeno vec :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: spoilsport :) Dze ste to jeli ? 
<vileni> kill grill dostava
<vileni> 3kg pljeskavica i prilozi
<BotaniCar> pre izvrsno, imaju dostavu za Sesvete slucajno ? Danas mi u goste dodje frend skojim bi to mozda mogao izjest' u paru :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: sumnjam, mozda mozes takeout :)
<BotaniCar> Bez auta sam danas, zena i deca pobegli u drugi grad pa mogu kvartovsku klosariju pustit' u kucu :) 
<vileni> da nemam obaveza veceras ponudio bih dostavu za cijenu 1/4 mesa :)
<BotaniCar> Hahaha, rijesi se obaveze ! 
<jelly> well, explorer.exe mi je dao da napravim text document sa @ u imenu, valjda to znaci da radi
<BotaniCar> jelly: po linku ispod ispada da ne smijes samo "<" , ">" , "," i jsonekaj nebitno za tvoj slucaj
<BotaniCar> *linku iznad
<jelly> : ali su prezivjet bez
<jelly> cu*
 * BotaniCar Ne radi stoj na rukama dok cita irc ! 
<jelly> nemres imat timestamp HH:MM:SS u imenu
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJaakvXx00U
<datase> YouTube: Bajaga - Muzika na struju - 0:03:53 - 2808801 views - 6615 likes / 156 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Å to bi bila "industrijska pedagogija" ? 
<BotaniCar> Imam priliku ovo ( http://www.futura-it.hr/katalog/gotova-racunala/gotova-racunala/msi/ap200-200xeu-bg32504g50sxamx/ ) kupiti za 2,8kkn, kaj velite ? Brijem da samo monitor toliko kosta 
<ivoks> brijem da cu si uzeti lte pristup internetu
<ivoks> i otkantati zicu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima neki "flat" data usage model koji ne kosta milion novaca ? 
<ivoks> nema, ali ima 25GB za 210kn (140kn prvih 12 mjeseci)
<ivoks> kad ispucas 25GB, spusti te na nizu brzinu
<BotaniCar> Pa to nije nish ( cijena )
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bi mi striktno za posao, to bilo dost 
<ivoks> eh
<obrut> 25 GB ? to su dva BR ripa s pornjavom :)
<BotaniCar> imas preferiranog providera ? 
<ivoks> nemas ti mirka koja stalno streama muziku
<ivoks> gledam kod vipneta
<BotaniCar> Odmah sam se ogradio :) Nek si youtube strima s svog mobitela :)
<ivoks> mozda i tcom ima nes
<ivoks> ah, vise nije tcom
<ivoks> sad su...
<ivoks> hrvatskitelekom
<ivoks> nerazumljive stranice
<ivoks> odustajem
<ivoks> vip ima bas 4g ruter
<BotaniCar> Juce me tip iz tcoma zove, imamo neke kartice kojima istice ugovor, rijetko se koriste i sluze za testiranja. Veli mi kak istice ugovor, velim mu da znam, veli on kak mi moze ponuditi fantasticnu novu data tarifu. Pitam ga jel pogledao koliki postotak trenutne podatkovne kvote sad koristimo, veli lik da je pogledao, da iskoristimo mjesecno ~10%. Pitam ga zakaj onda misli da mi treba vise resursa kojeg sad trosim 10%, on shuti :)
<BotaniCar> Kuzim da mi hoce nesto prodati, ne kuzim da nije pripremio spiku da mi nekaj uvali 
<ivoks> http://www.store4g.com/huawei-e5172/
<ivoks> ovo vipnet nudi
<ivoks> ili kupim nes ovak i samo uzmem tarifu
<BotaniCar> Koliko vas ima u firmi u peaku, ivoks  ? "provides internet access to up to 32 WiFi devices"
<ivoks> BotaniCar: imam svoj wifi, a na modem nas nakacim preko zasebnog rutera
<BotaniCar> ++
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-Unlocked-Mobile-Router-Genuine/dp/B013P15G4K/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
<BotaniCar> E, a kaj im znaci "Supported Systems: Win 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7" ? Supported for what ? 
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018TO4I9W?psc=1
<ivoks> tko to jos gleda
<ivoks> ne mogu vjerovat koliki porez moram platiti
<ivoks> kurac i drzava
<ivoks> bitno da moram platiti hrpu novaca
<ivoks> a kad mi treba doktor, nikako do njega
<ivoks> nabijes to sve
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/galera/+bug/1274192
<Mmike> hrvojem: di sad nadjem commit koji je to popravio u 5.6 ?
 * Mmike isto ove godine mora platit pun kurac poreza
<ivoks> dodje to s canonicalom, da :D
<Mmike> i to i kad si glup pa ne razmisljas o tome na vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti tradicionalno ne mislis na porez na vrijeme :) Koja je ovo godina po redu da te iznenadio ? 15-a ? :D
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> prva
<Mmike> naime, prije je samo bio velik
<Mmike> sad je fakat velik :)
<BotaniCar> Da da, ako se dobro sjecam, toliko mislis o porezu da si se i po sudovima povlacio :D
<BotaniCar> Spreheru <3
<Mmike> k'o i obicno, pricas napamet i nemas pojma kaj govoris :)
<Mmike> u biti nisam nikad dosao do suda (sto je bilo krivo, jer nisam kamate dobio)
<Mmike> a tuzio sam ja, ne oni mene
<Mmike> jer su debili
<Mmike> ne zato kaj nisam pazio
<Mmike> tak da, pliz, ne seri :)
<BotaniCar> Naravno da pricam na pamet, nije mi na pamet palo da notiram tvoje jade :) 
<BotaniCar> Kako god, skruseno se ispricavam sto sam zapamtio da nisi pazio na placanje poreza, a u stvari nisi pazio koliko si platio poreza. 
<BotaniCar> Jer, ovo drugo znaci da puno milsis o porezima i opcenito na kaj paru trosis :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ja sam poduzetnik, imam dva poduzeća i imam para za platiti porez, ne bavim se politikom. Da grepam logovoe kad smo drvili o tome?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: gadno je to slonovsko pamćenje, dođe kao prokletstvo :)
<ivoks> pa imam para za platiti porez
<ivoks> odnosno, nemam para
<ivoks> imam kune
<VjetarSaSunca> ma da?
<VjetarSaSunca> to je malo u disonanci s [15:01:51] <ivoks> ne mogu vjerovat koliki porez moram platiti
<VjetarSaSunca> [15:13:25] <ivoks> kurac i drzava
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> zasto je disonanci?
<ivoks> placanje poreza nije politika
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ili je BKM koliki je porez ili je "ne mogu vjerovat koliko para"
<VjetarSaSunca> jedno s drugim ne ide
<VjetarSaSunca> plaćanje nije politika
<VjetarSaSunca> uspostava sustava poreza jest, porezna politika
<ivoks> kaj ti drvis?
<VjetarSaSunca> omg
<VjetarSaSunca> stvarno ti treba doktor :)
<Mmike> diktator!
<Mmike> sve je to kurac naspram mongodbja
<hrvojem> Mmike: koliko vidim ovdje je github issue i commitovi koji se odnose na bugfix: https://github.com/codership/galera/issues/71
<Mmike> hrvojem: yup, al' tu ne ne vidim patch/commit koji ti popravlja u 5.6
<Mmike> ili, cek
<Mmike> da, nemrem
<Mmike> hrvojem: mislim, pise tamo 'fix released', to znaci da je mergeano u master, right?
<hrvojem> je
<hrvojem> ali kako je codership napravio originalni fix, to je mergano kad smo mergali njihov branch
<Mmike> aaaaa
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<Mmike> hrvojem: znas mozda dal' ce to uci i u 5.5 ?
<Mmike> obrut: vidi ovo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_(software)#History
<Mmike> obrut: "Avahi was developed by Lennart Poettering and Trent Lloyd."
<Mmike> Trent lloyd sjedi ispred mene sad :)
<Mmike> Osh da ga zviznem po uhu? :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne znam, trenutno nema planiran novi 5.5 release
 * Mmike forsees problems
<hrvojem> ali to je galera 3.x to bi trebalo radit i sa 5.5 verzijom
<Mmike> pise da je sfixano i u galeri2
<Mmike> pa bi bas i mogli rilizat novi 5.5 :)
<hrvojem> gdje pise?
<Mmike> pa na bugu
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1274192
<Mmike> galera, 'fix released' za 3.x i za 2.x
<ivoks> Mmike: ak ti je dosadno
<ivoks> Mmike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python/+bug/1549998
<Mmike> taj cijeli ipv6 je tak sjebato kompliciran da jedva cekam da ipv4 umre da se ode u kurac
<Mmike> doduse, ovo nema s tim nikakve veze :D
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj nije to python-urllib3 bug ?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-27
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<dodobas> kaze ekipa iz TripAdvisora ... Ram is chaper than SSDs ... imaju strojeve s 768Gb RMAA
<dodobas> *Rama
<Vlado9A3CY> ramovlja :D
 * tonil plesne obrut -a
<tonil> freenode smece neviđeno
<Vlado9A3CY> da mi je samo znati kaj mu se freenode tak zameril :)
<Vlado9A3CY> prije ce biti da mu poteskoce stvara njegov internet provider
<Vlado9A3CY> kao sto se meni nekada zna dogoditi na telezbljuv2
<vileni> dodobas: pa nije puno 768gb rama :)
<dodobas> vileni: a namnozi se to ... :)
<VjetarSaSunca> voila
<vileni> dodobas: a za sto koriste onda taj ram?
<dodobas> uglavom Database serveri 
<vileni> dodobas: za mongo? :)
<vileni> imas neki link na to?
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YquXmwZNnfg
<datase> YouTube: At The Heart Of A Giant: Postgres At TripAdvisor - 0:48:24 - 984 views - 8 likes / 0 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-28
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> whz
<Mmike> Hoi
<dodobas> des Kugla :)
<Mmike> dodobas, njinjinnja
<VjetarSaSunca> rndarnda migracija gotova
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-20
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> burro
<BotaniCar> dodobas: to teoretski znaci da ce N puta skinuti isti paket ?
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa ima centralni cache... zasto bi se skidao isti paket ?
<dodobas> a i ovo mi je fora ... `Delta RPMs reduced 21.2 MB of updates to 7.2 MB (66.1% saved)`
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kajaznam jel koristi "centralni cache" ako ima lockove, si ziher u to ? 
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/832719436310265857/pu/vid/352x640/VlzgVM9Ove8qpGB6.mp4
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: °°
<dodobas> BotaniCar: nece skidati iste pakete ... [SKIPPED] dmenu-4.6-2.fc24.x86_64.rpm: Already downloaded  ... koliko kuzim ... blockat ce proces
<dodobas> dakle nisam citao nista o tome, samo prenosim dojmove ...
<dodobas> install proces se razlikuje od download procesa ... dva ista procesa ne mogu raditi istovremeno ... 
<dodobas> no ako jedan udje u install, onda ce drugi cekad dok meu se ne oslobodi install ... 
<dodobas> tako mi se cini
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma, desilo mi se par puta da pogodim na centosu yum-ov lock jer sam vec nesto azurirao, uvijek sam prekidao drugi proces, nism pustio da se oba pokusaju izvrsiti do kraja
<dodobas> ono nije yum ... nego onaj novi 'dnf'
<BotaniCar> kapa k'o i sesir
<dodobas> ne znam, puno je proslo od zadnji put kad sam koristio nesto sto ima RPM ...
<Mmike> jel' mozete otvorit ovaj video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glEvogjdEVY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: CRS-10 | Falcon 9 First Stage Landing :: Duration: 00:55 :: Views: 661,773 uploaded by SpaceX :: 19,357 likes :: 138 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> mogu
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ja sam taj nemrem
<Mmike> ono, stoji i vrti i ne pocne opce ucivatav :)
<Mmike> ucitavat
<BotaniCar> jeboihinternet
<Mmike> firefox ista stvar
<Mmike> al' svi drugi rade normalno :)
<BotaniCar> ja sam sad s veseljem vratio jedan jessie VM na snapshot iz wheezya - sve kaj trosi php mi se potrgalo s nadogradnjom :)
<BotaniCar> Doduse, sam OS je nadogradjen iz prve i bez beda :)
<Mmike> ha! proradilo
<Mmike> morao sam malo protrest laptop :D
<BotaniCar> There ! :) 
<vileni> wat
<jelly> BotaniCar: jos godinu dana za popraviti, do 31.05.2018.
<Mmike> vileni: idemo u srijedu opet? :) da odem u burgeraj prije :D :D :D
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da je to moguce
<vileni> ima tko iskustva sa koristenjem ansiblea u okolini sa vise administratora?
<vileni> kako kontrolirati versioning i ostalo
<Mmike> vileni: git
<Mmike> svi commitaju u git, imas git hookove koji automacki deployaju kad mergeas u branch koji cuva produkciju
<vileni> Mmike: pa i mislio sam sa gitom, ali kako taj automatski deploy?
<vileni> mislim, mogu ja hook napraviti da to automatski ide u produkciju, ali onda ne vidim sta se dogadja?
<Mmike> http://githooks.com/
<Mmike> ideja je da imas production branch
<Mmike> u koji ne commitas direktno
<Mmike> nego mergeas iz 'testing' brancha
<Mmike> ili ceg vec
<Mmike> i imas postcommit hook, nakon sto je stvar megeana u produkciju, git pozive ansiblo koje odradi poso
<vileni> imam vec hookove na puppet serveru
<Mmike> git hookove? :)
<vileni> da
<Mmike> pa kaj ansible i puppet kod imas u istim git repoima?
<vileni> ne
<vileni> samo kazem, da znam sto je git hook :P
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa onda sve znas :)
<vileni> pa da, osim toga sto kad mergam u production on se kao sam applya
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> a ja bi htio interaktivno gledati sta se dogadja
<vileni> da stignem na vrijeme pobjeci ako se ujebe nesto
<Mmike> pa onda nemoj da se automacki aplaja :)
<Mmike> nego ti na ruke aplajaj :)
<vileni> ok, ali recimo da zelim ogranici da ne moze nitko pokrenuti playbook ako nije commitao promjene
<Mmike> pa nitko nemre pokretat playbook
<vileni> tipa netko editira prod direktno, i pokusa applyat to
<Mmike> osim tebe
<Mmike> nitko nitko
<Mmike> sve kaj ovi mogu napravit je - commitat promjene
<vileni> ok, ali ako smo trojica takvih
<vileni> koji moraju nadzirati
<Mmike> pa onda samo vas trojica mozete, jebemu :)
<vileni> mislim, ne zelim ni da se meni dogodi da pokrenem playbook koji nije commitan
<vileni> s obzirom na neispavanost
<Mmike> pa slozi tak da nemres
<vileni> pa za to trazim ideju :)
<Mmike> pa, recimo
<Mmike> imaj posebnog usera koji moze ansiblirat
<Mmike> i kad si tamo, git pull, ansible-playbook --dry-run --ovo --ono
<Mmike> kad je ok, pokrenes za stvarno
<vileni> razmisljam o nekoj wrapper skripti koja neda da pokrenes ako imas uncommitane promjene u gitu
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> i dalje ce netko moc napraviti to bez wrapper skripte
<BotaniCar> sve osim wrappera ce im sakrit :) 
<vileni> pa to
<vileni> chownam ansible na nekog drugog i nedam mu x?
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> imas posebnog usera za ansible :)
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj mi syncamo ubuports ako hr.ports.ubuntu.com ne pokazuje na nas. Ocemo to upalit, ili ocemo prestat syncat portse? Ja bih da upalimo, pa pustimo mjesec-dva, i vidimo koliko ljudi to actually koristi, pa ako ne - ajbok. Whatyousay?
<Mmike> budz0r: ^^
<ivoks> Mmike: radite kaj god hocete :)
<ivoks> ports mozemo i maknut kaj se mene tice
<ivoks> ja sam to imao prije, jer si mogao ici na hr.archive.ubuntu.com ubuntu-ports
<Mmike> hr.ports.ubuntu.com pokazuje na canonicalove servere
<ivoks> ali... ono... vise nemam sparc strojeve, pa mi to nije vise toliko bitno :)
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> ali hr.archive.ubuntu.com pokazuje na nas
<ivoks> pa ako stavis hr.archive.ubuntu.com ubuntu-ports/lucid main universe onda radi
<Mmike> al' bi ja, kad vec imamo syncano, pustio to neko vrijeme, kajjaznam, mozda ima hrpa ljudi u .hr kaj to koristi :)
<Mmike> aha aha
<ivoks> lako se provjeri
<Mmike> pa onda cemo pogledat logove
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> pogledaj apache logove
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi u domovini?
<Mmike> ovoj di poreze placas? :D
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> ne idem vise u njemacku
<ivoks> skociti cu do filipina za dva tjedna
<Mmike> digitalocean promijeino sucelje
<Mmike> i di su im sad racuni?
<vileni> vidio sam da su dodali i load balancer
<vileni> jos malo pa ce postati posteni vps
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliki je u pornjavatora bio prosjecan response time na neki ticket, ste mjerili to uopce ? Zaduzio sam jedan problem, zvakao ga sat vremena, rijesim, i gospon s druge strane mi zahvaljuje na "ultra brzoj pomoci" :) A ja mislio da ce me naribat' jer sam si i kavu stigao popiti :) 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar, mislim da si se morao javiti u neko normalno vrijeme barem 5-10min da si zaduzio tiket (bla radimo na ovome, javimo kad bude gotovo)
<BotaniCar> thx, zaboravio sam na taj dio, poslao sam "sad cemo mi to Vama rijesiti" mail odmah, a "mi to vama rijesili" za uru vremena. 
<jelly> prebrzo
<BotaniCar> jebi ga jelly , dugo nisam u 1st level helpdesku bio, zaboravio sam kak se job security odrzava :) 
<jelly> onaj prvi treba biti brzo, po mogucnost automatski sa malim randomiziranim vremenom kasnjenja 0-15 minuta :-)
<jelly> tak su neki ovdje slozili kad je mgt poceo brijati na KPI 
 * BotaniCar zapisuje
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw # vic o registracijskim plocicama za aute
<jelly> ne smijem ispricat u uredu jer ne znam na koju stranu vozi nova kolegica
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 15 minuta od kad je ticket dosao je netko morao poslati reply
<Mmike> a ovisno o sranu, vecina se rjesavala dosta brzo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al' para ti je tu bolja mjera, on je daleko iskusniji :0
<BotaniCar> Mmike: weshmashinca nisam tu videl mjesecima,strah me zvat' ga :)
<jelly> odsad sve probleme zovem "sran"
<Mmike> jeste vidli super ted predavanje o tome 'zasto je privatnost bitna cak i ako nemam sto za skrivati'?
<Mmike> https://www.ted.com/talks/glenn_greenwald_why_privacy_matters
<Mmike> ak niste, pogledajte
<Mmike> prica o sramu i drugim stvarima :)
<BotaniCar> jos jedan koji se hrani TED talkovima :)
<jelly> sto talkova, 0 akcije
<jelly> vise ih ne gledam
<BotaniCar> da
<jelly> jedini za koji sam nesto poduzeo je onaj za koristenje 1 papirnatog rucnika za brisanje ruku u wc-u
<jelly> taj je dobar :-)
 * BotaniCar gugle za 1 papertowel TED talk 
<jelly> ima i onaj za vezanje pertli
<jelly> taj jos nisam apsolvirao
<BotaniCar> taj sam pogledao, nisam usvojio :)
<jelly> Joe Smith
<jelly> Lawyer
<jelly> Joe Smith is an active figure in the Oregon community and a powerful advocate for proper paper towel use. [Full bio]
<jelly> Mmike, ivoks: kako britanci i ameri izgovaraju "sudo"?
<Mmike> tak
<jelly> kak
<ivoks> sudou
<ivoks> vrlo meki u na kraju
<ivoks> prakticki necuaj
<jelly> dakle nije su do?
<ivoks> ncujan
<ivoks> neki kazu su do
<ivoks> ali uglavnom je sudo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pogledao sam video, sebi unatoc, i ne kuzim koju tezu tip brani ? Poco je spiku s necim, a na kraju zavrsio na drugoj temi.
<Mmike> o brate
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa prica 'why privacy matters'
<Mmike> odnosno, zasto je stav 'ja nemam kaj sakrit, pa mi se jebe' pogresan
<BotaniCar> Pa, poceo je pricati o tome da je taj stav pogresan, a onda je zavrsio na manipulativnim tehnikama i crowd controlu
<BotaniCar> Nije odbranio stav, jednostavno je iznio tvrdnju i otisao dalje
<jelly> nije problem u privatnosti nego u netransparenciji pristupa i koristenja skupljenoga?
<BotaniCar> Da. 
<jelly> postoji jednostavno rjesenje koje se nikome ne svidja i koje bi stubokom skrsilo socijalne konvencije
<jelly> dajte _svima_ _javni_ pristup svim snimkama javnih prostora
<jelly> pa ko hoce gledati susjede nek gleda
<jelly> za stalkere super
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, je
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ukratko, covjeku fizioloski treba privatnost
<Mmike> jer postoji sram
<Mmike> kad znas da si pod nadzorom drugacije se ponasas
<Mmike> jer te netko gleda
<Mmike> svi to radimo
<jelly> nije samo sram
<Mmike> ugl, drustvo odlazi u kurac ako je stalno pod nadzorom
<Mmike> nema vise kreativnosti nema preispitivanja nema razvoja
<jelly> to najbolje znamo svi koji smo bili u "socijalistickim" i "komunistickim" drzavama, a ne Greenwald 
<jelly> ima i kreativnosti i razvoja
<jelly> ali ima i golog otoka ako preispitujes previse
<BotaniCar> https://files.brightside.me/files/news/part_26/268060/11781760-AEV-FrsEizY-1487080195-1487575153-650-32e9147584-1487575164.jpg # di kupim ovo ? 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar, ne kuzim bas sta ce ti to :) ako ti djete spava moze i u krevetic ako ne nece ti ni to pomoc :)
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: volim si iskoristiti priliku kad kroz dan ode dremnuti na par minuta, dremnuo bi i ja ali imam nocne more o nemirnom spavanju i pekmezu od preshanog djeteta :)
<jelly> da ga mozes uhvatit za ruku kad pocne kmecat?
<BotaniCar> jelly: i to, ali se fakat bojim da ne pritisnem dijete u snu
<jelly> nema sanse
<jelly> jel stvarno bilo ikad takvih slucajeva?
<hrvojem> moram priznat da ovo drzanje za ruku bas ne funkcionira u mom slucaju
<BotaniCar> znas da su u Svedskoj ili Finskoj smanjili postporodjajnu smrtnost djece za ~80% kad su starcima poceli dijeliti kartonske kutije s poklonima za djecu, koje su ujedno i krevetic za novorodjencad ? Statistika za tu vrstu smrtnosti je uzasna
<jelly> ha
<hrvojem> BotaniCar, nama je krevetic do kreveta pa ono mozes spavat "pokraj" bez da ga zgnjecis
<jelly> pa to je onda isto ko ovo
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: ja nemam sobu u kojoj bi mogao tako ( istina, onda ne bi mogao sparkati ni takav krevet, ali snatrim )
<sloft> upres ctrl-t u firefoxu i ono ti pozdere 2% mjesecnog interneta, pa jos jednom, pa jos jednom i ode sav promet a da neznas kud
<sloft> empty bemty mijardu i pol sitnica, ovako necu nikad pric na novu instalaciju
<jelly> Å¡to radi ^T ?
<sloft> novi tab
<sloft> browser-tab
<jelly> aha, faka
<sloft> haha prije godinu dana sam htio ponovo instalirati, ali konacno poceo stim sam tek prije 3 mjeseca... zna sam zasto
<jelly> krivi providere koji ne daju flat rate
<sloft> ^!
<sloft> ovako mi je to zivot u stalnom stahu :(
<sloft> uvik imam oko na conky-a
<sloft> +ponekad i jnettop
<jelly> pogotovo tele2 koji posalje SMS kad si vec presao limit
<sloft> ha, prije 2 tjedna mi je poruka prvi put stigla na vrime
<sloft> a sad sam i presao na 7GB/70kn
<jelly> meni je rezervni internet na 10GB/105kn Tele2CARNet tarifa koja vise ne postoji
<jelly> i naravno kad sam na ljeto presao limit 1 dan da cu cepali 300kn
<sloft> 300(1)kuna...
<sloft> meni je regularni internet ta nova akcija 7GB/70kn, a bilo je dosad 3GB/35kn, rezerva mije 10GB/99kn
<sloft> jelly, http://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/mobilni-internet-na-bonove/
<jelly> djubrad, stari korisnik, na pretplati, i ne bi nazvali predlozili bolju tarifu, nego ce to napraviti tek kad otkazem
<sloft> zasto pretplata?! zadnji ugovor sam prekinio prije 10+ god
<sloft> jedino za dsl bi potpisa, jer toga nema na bonove
<sloft> ali pomalo se popravlja situacija na gsm-u pa neznam hoculi ikad imat i taj pravi internet vise
<sloft> imam nadu :)
<sloft> na, za tvoj conky wget http://mbb.tele2.hr/fetch/tpo -O - -o /dev/null | grep -o '\w\+.\w\+ KN\|[0-9][0-9]\?\+ MB'| paste -sd "/" | sed 's/\// \/ /g'
<sloft> ${texeci 300 wget http://mbb.tele2.hr/fetch/tpo -O - -o /dev/null | grep -o '\w\+.\w\+ KN\|[0-9][0-9]\?\+ MB'| paste -sd "/" | sed 's/\// \/ /g'}
<sloft> pf imam 4 tele2 sim kartice, jednu nisam niti izlomio iz one velike kartice, a da me pitas za neki broj, pooojma nemam...
<Tomy> mind note: ntfs-3g je spor u pitjkumaterinu
<vileni> zasto to trosis?
<sloft> kupi ntfs-lte
<sloft> jesu li nove windows jos uvik na ntfs-u?
 * sloft i nezeli znat
<vileni> nikako da mi mysql prihvati server-id, probao na sve nacine
<vileni> i onda na kraju skuzim da mi uopce ne reagira na restart
<vileni> kad sam probao zaustaviti proces isto
<Tomy> moram trositi privremeno da skopiram neke pizdarije
<Tomy> i fakat je spor
<Tomy> but, fun fact, kada sam spojio USB disk CentOS ga je prepoznao kao USB 2.1 wtf? :D
<jelly> stereo disk sa subwooferom?
<Tomy> jel to naci da ako nabavim Y kablove i spojim ih na tri USB porta znaci da cu imati 6.1? :-)
<jelly> 6.3!
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-21
<ivoks> jutro
<dodobas> burro
<jelly> ass
<jelly> donkey!
<dodobas> jelly: it is what it is, there's no point in hiding my burro now :)
<ivoks> google-drive-ocamlfuse   30G  5,3G   25G  18% /home/ivoks/google-drive
<ivoks> supersporo
<jelly> al radi
<jelly> ?
<ivoks> da, za prebaciti inicijalno 25MB, mogu potrositi jedan dan
<vileni> ivoks: meni je ovo ok radilo http://rclone.org/
<vileni> iako nije mount nego vise kao rsync
<ivoks> ma evo, zavrsilo je
<jelly> OneDrive ftw? :-)
<jelly> mapiranje NAT-ova preko torrent DHT fichura https://labs.apnic.net/?p=913
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> hmm, otkrio danas da se moze `cp some.iso /dev/sdX` ... sto i je logicno ... ne znam zasto se uglavnom koristi `dd`
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> dd se koristi radi kontrole
<ivoks> cp kad pocne buferirat, ne mozes nis
<dodobas> pa ako syncam poslije kopiranja ... onda dodje na isto
<Mmike> ivoks, kad dolazi malo-bolji-ford? :D
<jelly> ford <3
<jelly> alan ford!
<jelly> dodobas: also, cp sam nadje optimalni block size, i bolje se ponasa na kraju
<ivoks> Mmike: u travnju
<Mmike> kaj si sad uber-only?
<ivoks> ne, vozim focusa
<ivoks> i moram reci... mali motori su sranje
<ivoks> trose vise
<vileni> 1.4?
<ivoks> 1.6
<vileni> pa moglo je i gore :)
<ivoks> s mondeom sam u leru isao uzbrdo
<vileni> koja generacija i posto je taj?
<ivoks> a ovaj, stalno stiskanje gasa
<ivoks> 1.6 tdci
<vileni> a dizel, fujto .)
<Mmike> trose vise kad ih moras ganjat stalno :)
<Mmike> s malim motorom imas on/off za gas :)
<vileni> nije bas
<vileni> mali motori su 1.4
<vileni> i manje
<vileni> 1.6 sam vozio prekjucer, oprao bi i mondea sam tak
<vileni> samo sto nije tako udoban
<ivoks> focus 1.6tdci ne bi oprao mondea nikad, mog mondea od 2.2tcdi
<vileni> u drugoj mu cvile gume na dodir gasa
<ivoks> taj mondeo je zvjerka
<vileni> nebi focus, ima drugih dizela
<vileni> :)
<ivoks> 2.2tdci iz 2004. godine
<ivoks> prastari motor
<ivoks> a nista snage nije izgubio
<ivoks> jos uvijek do 100 potegne ispod 9sek
<vileni> ak je taj prastar sta je onda moj 2.0
<ivoks> i ide do 220kmh
<SilverSpace> cudna peraja https://www.f1puls.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/CarC36_Side_WEB.jpg
<ivoks> https://jutarnji.hr/
<ivoks> www.jutarnji.hr radi
<ivoks> aj dobro
<ivoks> iako veli da veza nije sigurna :)
<Mmike> glad je velika
<Mmike> ljudi moji
<Mmike> nemrem ovu kolindu
<Mmike> nemrem
<dodobas> Mmike: pa stavi joj Å¡kartoc na glavu ... nes ti problema
<Mmike> pa bas sam ugasio sad dnevnik.hr
<Mmike> opce neznam zakaj tamo gubim vrijeme
<Mmike> dodobas, vileni, jesmo sjutra?
<vileni> Mmike: ja mogu
<vileni> valjda
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: odi na yubex
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni, rotor, remetinec, jel' se smije iz srednje trake napustati rotor? ( naravno, nema vozila s tvoje desne strane, u rotorskoj vanjsoj, kojem bi mozebitno oduzeo prednost )
<Mmike> odnosno, da li rotor smijes napustati samo i iskljucivo iz vanjske rotorske?
<vileni> Mmike: logika koja mi se cini razumnom je da prestrojavanja u rotoru treba gledati kao na ravnoj cesti
<vileni> znaci ako izravnas rotor to bi bilo kao da skreces desno iz srednje trake
<Mmike> yup, to je dobar argument
<Mmike> cak i ako imas crtice na kolniku koje te vode i desno/van?
<vileni> bilo je na forumu puno rasprave o tome, i od ljudi iz struke i sve, i ovo je jedino sto mi je smisleno bilo
<vileni> ako ima crtice,  onda je drukcije, ali onda bi ocekivao desnu traku da ima punu crtu koja tjera van
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ali nema
<vileni> ali koliko znam nema ni na srednjoj crtice
<Mmike> znaci, zakon jasno veli - desno mosh samo iz krajnje desne, lijevo mosh samo iz krajnje lijeve, osim ako nema dodatne signalizacije
<Mmike> btw, lijeva strelica na semaforima, koja se pali uz crveno svjetlo
<vileni> a onda je to to
<Mmike> to je zeleno samo za vozila koja su U raskrizju! 
<Mmike> ako se upali zelena strelica, a ti si vec bio zaustavljen na crveno - nesme da prodjes :)
<vileni> a sto ako sam vozio prema semaforu normalno brzinom jer znam da ce se upaliti? :)
<vileni> to sam uvijek iskoristavao na branimirova - lijevo na svetice
<Mmike> hm, u biti clanak 60 veli da smijes skrenut lijevo ako je upaljena strelica za lijevo
<vileni> meni je neka isto oduzela prednost kao kladaricu, frend mi skrenuo pozornost na to sto izvodi i fulao sam ju za 10cm sa zablokiranim kotacima
<Mmike> pa, ova se prestrojila u njega :)
<vileni> pa da
<vileni> isto to, samo puno blize
<vileni> da nisam kocio otkinuo bi joj branik
<vileni> trebao bih i ja kameru zapravo
<sloft> još samo damije računalo malo tiše...
<sloft> jeli moguce vidjeti kad su u proslost chromium pakete presli sa sid na stetch?
<sloft> zanima me hoceli uskoro...
<sloft> ah Last modified http://cdn-fastly.deb.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/
<jelly> sloft: stretch je otisao u freeze.  Sve nove verzije se morju rucno approvati
<sloft> da ali ne i browsere jeli?
<jelly> sve nove verzije svega
<sloft> mislio sam da oni i jos neke druge pakete imaju svoj ritam
<jelly> iznimke za browsere ce biti kad bude release
<sloft> ah ok
<sloft> uh onda nista od novog chromiuma do releasa?
<sloft> ohohooooo sta onda opet stretch/sid pa da mi ljude za 5god govoru kakva je to losa kombinacija
<sloft> imam jos i etch/sida
<sloft> i lenny/sida
<sloft> hmhmhmhmhmhmhhhhh
<sloft> m
<jelly> di ih imas, jadna ti majka
<sloft> pa taj etch na linksisu nslu2
<jelly> ah, embedded junk
<sloft> ono drugo na xenu kojeg sam nakon 5god prvi put palio nekidan
<sloft> čaj zaboravio :(
<sloft> muahahahahaaaa, meni u fluxboxu totalka... pisem ga sam, kadgot installiram, sam moram upisat u meni ili isprobat nesto sa arch-a
<sloft> zasad pisem..
<sloft> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=741573
<sloft> Dear technical comittee, hahaha
<Mmike> http://www.g200kg.com/docs/webmodular/
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ports.ubuntu.com postaje opet zanimljiv
<ivoks> s390x \o/
<vileni> to netko u podrumu drzi?
<Mmike> https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Experiments
<obruT> malo ananasa iz konzerve :P
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly> ananas https://plus.google.com/112437770377950669731/posts/NH97jF8VuUh
<ivoks> ma ibm ima ideje
<ivoks> openstack na tome
<ivoks> ivoks@helium:~$ sudo apt-get purge openstack
<ivoks> :D
<drj_cro> jelly: pita drad ot kuda si to pokupio :)
<jelly> morao sam traziti guglom taj vic
<jelly> jer sam se sjecao samo kraja
<ivoks> HTC U Ultra
<ivoks> It’s all about U
<ivoks> SDP ce popizdit
<ivoks> http://www.htc.com/hr/smartphones/htc-u-ultra/
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> tj. :-U
<jelly> to si moram kUpit
<ivoks> http://mob.hr/htc-u-ultra-prvi-dojmovi/
<ivoks> nije lose
<ivoks> samo je skupo
<jelly> i preveliko
<vileni> jelly: sta nije tvoj 5.5? :)
<jelly> govorimo o mobitelu?
<jelly> da, i taj mi je isto prevelik
<Mmike> 5.5 je preveliko
<jelly> ovisi kolika ti je saka
<Mmike> nokia 3210
<Mmike> to je bio mobitel
<dodobas> ivoks: xiaomi mi mix ... :)
<jelly> a i ak je duguljastiji bolje pase nego ako je 16:9
<vileni> Mmike: golubovi su isto bili dobri za razmjenu poruka
<Mmike> vileni, nisu
<Mmike> al' ne pricam o softv eru
<Mmike> nego o velicini
<vileni> pa bas je super bilo na onih 50ak pixela ista citati
<vileni> napredan u odnosu na c25 npr, koji je prikazivao samo jedan red
<jelly> 84x48 pixela should be enough for everyone
<Mmike> vileni, pa, bilo je :)
<Mmike> mogo si i zmijicu igrat!
<Mmike> a baterija, da ne pricam :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa i danas bi ti baterija trajala tjedan dana, da ne visimo na facebooku/etc cudima svako malo na mobu 
<drj_cro> ovaj moj poslovni htc punim svaka 5-10dana jer ga koristim tu i tamo za tel pozive jedino
<ivoks> meni moto g2 traje 10 dana
<ivoks> ma i vise
<ivoks> dva-tri tjedna
<ivoks> jer nema ukljucen promet podataka i samo stoji u dnevnom boravku :)
<ivoks> trebao bi vratiti tu karticu firmi :)
<Mmike> meni xperia z3 compact traje 2-3 dana
<Mmike> ne visim uopce na facebooku :)
<Mmike> stovise, nemam fb na mobu
<ivoks> https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/tragic-fda-reports-of-sick-babies-reveal-toll-of-homeopathic-products/
<ivoks> http://www.hylands.com/hylands-discontinues-teething-tablets-and-gels
<ivoks> bam
<ivoks> 'ubijali smo djecu, povlacimo lijek'
<ivoks> homeopatija je patka
<Mmike> kak mogu selektirat pol linka?
<Mmike> tj tekst samo
<Mmike> u browseru?
<Mmike> vileni, 
<Mmike>          Drive exposed to OS: False
<Mmike> neki Smart Array P440ar
<Mmike> mosh mu rec dal' da OS vidi disk ili ne
<Mmike> bez obzira kaj je u rejdu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-22
<jelly> https://www.hoversurf.com/
<Mmike> vileni? dodobas?
<vileni> what
<vileni> ja mogu
<vileni> ako je to
<Mmike> vileni, 12:30? 
<vileni> moze i to
<Mmike> vileni, ic a dil
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> Skoro svi predviđaju ove sezone da će to biti bitka između Marqueza i Viñalesa
<vileni> kad to nije tesko predvidjeti
<vileni> vinjales je ono sto je marquez bio prije 3 godine, marquez je ono sto je lorenzo bio prije 3 godine
<vileni> a lorenzo da zna voziti po kisi bi bio rossi, ali nezna
<vileni> a rossi je star i cudo da je toliko konkurentan
<vileni> onda imas pedrosu koji je je iskusan i dobar skoro kao rossi, ali okvir se slaze za marqueza, ne za njih 5-6 ostalih
<SilverSpace> yamaha je odlicna zato je rossi tu di je
<SilverSpace> ja bi zelio da se dukati tu umjesa
 * SilverSpace je fan Dukatia
<vileni> a rossi je imao fail stoljeca kad je otisao u ducati
<SilverSpace> da tu se zajebo bas je otiso u krivo vrijeme
<vileni> meni najzesce kako stoner jos uvijek moze pobijediti a ne zeli voziti
<vileni> provoza se tu i tamo kao test vozac i jednako je brz kao najbolji
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike ubio cloud na poslu :)
<vileni> Mmike: jel to znaci da kasnis?
<Mmike> vileni: fuck
<Mmike> vileni: 10ak minuta :)
<vileni> Mmike: ne vjerujem ti nista :P
<vileni> ako te nema jedem bez tebe
<Mmike> vileni: ok :)
<vileni> dakle 12:40 
<Mmike> vileni: u biti sam zvao ubera upravo
<Mmike> tak da je 12:30 ok
<vileni> ok, 12:30
<Mmike> vileni: opet kasnis :)
<vileni> bio sam tocno opet
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> vileni,  :)
<Mmike> vileni, fina hrana :) thnx na drustvu :)
<vileni> Mmike: treba jednom slidere naruciti, od ovih velikih
<Mmike> vileni, vish, zaboravim to svaki put
<vileni> koliko je dobio vozac ?
<Mmike> jesam to par puta prije
<Mmike> kul je :)
<Mmike> 5icu
<Mmike> super je lik bio :)
<Mmike> ispricao se, sjebalo ga, veli, nije se mogo okrenit ;)
<Mmike> jos mi pomogo kupit za macke pijesak i sve :)
<vileni> lol
<vileni> daj mu 6
<vileni> d-i mirror/country string HR
<vileni> jel to ok?
<jelly> note to self: slasticarna / slastičarna Šeničnjak
<jelly> vileni: to za ubuntu?
<vileni> jelly: da
<vileni> cini se da radi
<vileni> ali moram vidjeti kad instalira sto je stavio pod mirrore
<jelly> mirror koji Mmike svako malo Å¡uta nogom
<dodobas> burro
<sloft> ito
<Mmike> vileni, to ti je lose ak ti je cloud u USA :)
<sloft> samo domace pakete na nase servere! instaliraj hrvatsko!
<jelly> jeste
<jelly> i zato kupujem samo hrvatski VPS
<jelly> moram probati ovaj https://mydataknox.hr/
 * sloft s ponosom koristi ftp.hr.debian.org
 * jelly ponosno rsynca svoj mirror sa ftp.hr.debian.org :-)
<jelly> (ftp.hr.debian.org je ionako glavni za EU = syncproxy.eu.debian.org)
<sloft> koliko  je to? malo manje od 100GB?
<sloft> jel ly?
<jelly> debian?
<sloft> da
<jelly> trenutno oko 900GB 
<sloft> hm
<sloft> skupo bi mi to naplatio tele2
<jelly> toje tuto kompleto, oldstable, stable, testing, unstable, experimental, backports, sve podržane arhitekture
<sloft> syncproxy.eu? do to stoji? u njemackoj?
<jelly> u carnetu
<jelly> tj. ne znam je li u carnetu ili nekoj ustanovi, treba pitat joy-a
<sloft> hm, pa kak su oni povezani bolje od frankfurta?
<jelly> geant ima jako dobre linkove
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5RV0xRXUAAOinD.jpg
<jelly> https://www.carnet.hr/geant bla bla bla 500Gbps bla bla
<sloft> mjam
<vileni> Mmike: nemam nijedan cloud u USA :P a ovo mi je za ured
<jelly> ooh, HTML5 vnc client za konzolu
<jelly> stroj mi se zove my003, izgleda da nemaju bas puno korisnika jos :-)
<jelly> jebala ih hrvatska tipkovnica na konzoli :-)
<jelly> yyzz
<pav> htio si hrvatski VPS, eto ti sad jelly  :-)
<jelly> ok, nije kriv VPS nego cudni HTML5 VNC klijent
<jelly> natrag na javu, čim nađem neki browser di još radi java
<pav> java, ah. Još naj-radi s IE
<pav> (iskustva PBZ@COMNET)
<jelly> ok, promijenio sam password za vnc, sad ne radi ni html5 ni java ni vnc klijent na remote
<jelly> -_-
<jelly> a nemres vratit na bez-passworda jer ne da
<pav> eto, prilika je da iskusiš čari njihova supporta :-)
<jelly> ah, ima pod misc settings keymapa za vnc
<jelly> moze se odabrati en-us, samo je default hr
<jelly> i moze se ugasit vnc, koji je online na javnoj adresi bez passworda po defaultu
<Mmike> jelly, pa ovi datanox nisu bas azurni - zadnji ubuntu im je 15.04 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jws vidio usporedbu 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5RV0xRXUAAOinD.jpg
<Mmike> wo!
<Mmike> srire gume, siri spojleri?
<Mmike> nisam gledao opce promjene pravila
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/renault-predstavio-novi-bolid-r-s-17/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesu i prednji spojleri silri?
<SilverSpace> slapa 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.formula1.com/en/video/2017/2/Renault_on_their_all-new_R_S_17_.html
<SilverSpace> gurnuli ga malo naprijed
<SilverSpace> ozada ok maprijed ba mi se ne svida
<SilverSpace> jos cetiri dana do prvog testiranja
<dodobas> McLaren ce biti nepobjediv
<jelly> Mmike: eh, mozes bootati bilo koji pa instalirati prek vnc-a sto god hoces
<jelly> Mmike: mislim kajjaznam, sad sam customer pa ih mogu gnjavit da stave xenial
<Mmike> jelly, to su neki poznaati ti?
<Mmike> 10 kuna su skuplji od linodeta
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pozar-u-zagrebu-gori-studentski-dom-na-cvjetnom/952209.aspx
<Mmike> whops
<obruT> jebemu, i to ovi novi paviljoni...
<jelly> kolegica veli da je iverica i to unutra ali da fino izgledaju
<jelly> Mmike: nisu mi poznati, ali su mi ispod 2ms daleko 
<Mmike> jelly, fino
<jelly> po traceroute vidim da imaju stalnu vezu ili peering s nama :-)
<Mmike> meni je linode 20ms daleko a hecner 24
<jelly> di je linode, njemacka ili nizozemska?
<Mmike> well, backup neki tamo uzeti, da 'koristimo hrvatsko' :D
<Mmike> jelly, ovaj koji ja imam je london
<Mmike> ili frankfurt?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> moguce da je cak frankfurt
<jelly> london a samo 20ms?
<jelly> tesko
<jelly> mislim ak je, super
<jelly> nama je azure u irskoj 50ms, katastrofa
<jelly> kad se mutt-om spajam i saljem mail, treba mu 2-3 sekunde svaki put
<Mmike> jelly, frankfurt
<Mmike> sad sam pingo london, 35ms
<obruT> i tak... redhat odrzava webinare i to, a da bi mogo slusati, moras imat flash :P e bas su napredna kompanija :P
<jelly> makes sense
<pav> jebemu, Å¡kolske uniforme  u 50 Å¡kola...
<obruT> nadam se da nece bit ko u japanu
<pav> obruT: i Adobe ima divnu politiku s webinarima, pogotovo ako naletiš iz FFoxa. Please use Chrome or IE
<pav> I to nije Adobe-điđa, nego nemreš pristupit polaganju Code of Conduct iz FFoxa :D
<jelly> obruT: sa divovskim hobotnicama?
<Mmike> da sam isao jest u fakeTPK, uzivao bih u pozaru sad :)P
<pav> Mmike: još stigneš :p
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> treba po dete u vrtic
<Mmike> iako bi on sad uzivao tamo :D
<Mmike> vatrogasci su prva liga
<pav> uf, vrtić...
<pav> moj već sam dolazi iz škole
<ivoks> moram na 4 svadbe u nesto vise od mjesec dana
<ivoks> na jednoj sam cak i kum
<pav> kume, izgore ti kesa! :-)
<ivoks> 6.5, 20.5., 3.6. i 17.6.
<ivoks> jedna nije ni u zagrebu
<ivoks> al ajde, bar ce auto doci do tada :D
<sloft> svaki 2. vikend
<ivoks> sve rodbina :D
<ivoks> al dvije strane, tako da cu samo ja (i moji) biti na sve cetri
<Mmike> dosao novi lik na posao
<ivoks> koji?
<Mmike> zove se: Chris Newcomer :)
<ivoks> vidio sam to :)
<Mmike> Njega sigurno zajebavaju glede prezimena u svakoj firmi :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> odo u vrtic po dete
<ivoks> a znas tko je Larry Brilliant? :)
<ivoks> lik koji je unistio male boginje
<ivoks> brilijantno :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: je je :) nemaju vozaca 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ima belgijanac Stoffel, onaj Å¡panac ce se upucat ... opet ce mu klinac odrzat lekciju
<dodobas> oho ... benčmark ali opet ... https://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=knucleotide
<dodobas> Rust je najbrzi :)
<obruT> dodobas: najbrzi u nekom specficnom testu :P
<obruT> http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=nbody
<dodobas> obruT: kak se ti navuces ... eh :P
<obruT> staces, imam trigger i na "rust" i na "programming language benchmarks"
<jelly> a na golang nemash? :-)
<obruT> na golang mi samo zatitra ocni kapak :)
<obruT> na rust se sav stresem :)
<jelly> google uglavnom pajtonuse zamjenjuje go-om kad moraju
<jelly> rust je takav development-non-stop da ne znam koja normalna LTS distra ce ga ikad podrzavat
<Mmike> jelly, pa, hoce
<jelly> a mozillasi su odlucili eto prepisati firefox u tome
<obruT> proucavao sam rust i skuzio da trebam cekat da netko kaze e to je sad to, mozete pocet programirat :P
<Mmike> sad je uso u 1.x
<Mmike> sad vise nema tak puno i cessto promjena
<jelly> Mmike: jer, prosli tjedan je bio 1.7, ovaj tjedan je 1.8, iduci, tko zna
<jelly> je*
<Mmike> jelly, ne :)
<jelly> ok onda prosli mjesec
<Mmike> pa, go cesce izbacuje svoje minor verzije :)
<Mmike> bude to pakirano, bez brige
<Mmike> gotovo siguran sam da ces imati rust u slijedecem LTSu ubuntatorskom
<jelly> boli me djon sto je pakirano, tko ce odrzavati stare verzije?
<Mmike> koje stare verzije?
<jelly> te koje udju u LTS
<jelly> a koje ce 2 mjeseca nakon biti stare
<Mmike> ma, brijes
<dodobas> pa nece ... pakirat ce `https://www.rustup.rs/` 
<Mmike> imat ces k'o i sPHPjem :)
<jelly> pa s php-jem imas rsum
<jelly> ršum jel
<Mmike> e :)
<Mmike> ak ce ljudi koristiti rust, imat ces i s rustom :)
<jelly> haos jad i bijeda
<Mmike> PHP je ipak najkoristeniji (nazalost)
<jelly> pa da, haos jad i bijeda ponovo
<jelly> rust-1.8 1.9 i 1.11, svaki za neki drugi komad softvera
<pav> .NET ftw :-D
<datase> pav: net takes no arguments
<Mmike> jelly, pa, kompatibilni su :)
<pav> datase: budaljo :-)
<Mmike> jelly, ti ces to pakirat i odrzavat, sta sad :)
<jelly> Mmike: aha, kao sot je php 5.4 kompatibilan sa 5.3 
<jelly> .list net
<pav> uvijek nam ostaje PERL :->
<jelly> .net 161.53.143.0/24
<datase> jelly: net takes no arguments
<jelly> .net
<datase> jelly: I have received 668376 messages for a total of 41MB.  I have sent 459305 messages for a total of 9MB.  I have been connected to wolfe.freenode.net for 1 week, 0 days, 13 hours, 52 minutes, and 4 seconds.
<jelly> ahaaaa
<Mmike> .net
<datase> Mmike: I have received 668380 messages for a total of 41MB.  I have sent 459308 messages for a total of 9MB.  I have been connected to wolfe.freenode.net for 1 week, 0 days, 13 hours, 52 minutes, and 9 seconds.
<Mmike> aha :)
<jelly> tudum
<jelly> "no arguments"
<jelly> .rainbow [weather zagreb, croatia]
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 54°F / 12°C; Humidity: 58%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 17mph / 27kph; (4 more messages)
<SilverSpace> buhahahaha
<pav> "so gay"
<jelly> pih, mydataknox radi reate-limit na 100Mbps
<obruT> works as advertised :)
<jelly> pav: perl i razna sranja iz defaultnih modula i CPAN-a su za divno cudo iznimno backward kompatibilna
<obruT> inace, ja kad sam gledo rust, nesto sam citkao da nije bas sve stabilno kako spada te da su radili neke pizdarije po apiju i sjebali kompatibilnost sa starijim verzijama, pri tome ne mislim na nove feature nego su jednostavno izmjenili postojeci api
<jelly> potrgala mi se... jedna stvar sa 5.10 na 5.14 (debian 6 na 7)
<jelly> ja sam citao da distre frkcu nosom na Rust ;-)
<jelly> i na Firefox 
<jelly> u stilu "oh, imamo kompajler samo za amd64 i i386 i mooozda cemo imat za arm, ostale tko jebe"
<obruT> prelazak s 5.10 na 5.14 nije bas lagan, treba puno trenirati za to
<jelly> https://lwn.net/Articles/713469/ (re: rust i firefox flejm)
<Mmike> obruT, kad si to gledao? :)
<obruT> Mmike: jebiga, ne znam ni sam, vec su ovi iz firefoxa drkali po implementaciji enginea u rustu :P
<obruT> gledao sam taj rust u vise navrata, svakih koliko toliko mi padne na pamet pa ipak cu jos pricekat :)
<Mmike> ae, same here :)
<obruT> ionako sam odlucio jednu stvar prepisat u go pa vidjeti kak se doticni ponasa :)
<Mmike> a onda sam pred 2-3 tjedna pio pivo s wgetom starijim i rekao mi je da je sad rust 'good to go'
<Mmike> kao mlad jezik i to sve
<jelly> "dodali smo podrsku za ppc i s390x, builda se ali ne testiramo dal to uopce radi"
<Mmike> al' nije vise u pre-beta-beti :)
<jelly> velis ak niksic kaze ;-)
<jelly> "s wgetom starijim", lol
<jelly> !addtopic <Mmike> a onda sam pred 2-3 tjedna pio pivo s wgetom starijim i rekao mi je da je sad rust 'good to go'
<Mmike> https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public
<Mmike> jelly, buraz mu radi u pornjavi, on je wget mlajshi :)
<obruT> Mmike: ovaj link ce mi biti koristan tek za 2 dana :)
<Mmike> obruT,  :D :D
<Mmike> obruT, meni radi :)
<obruT> meni ne radi (tm) :)  kaze da mi fali plugin :P
<Mmike> popravi si kompjuter :)
<Mmike> meni radi i to u chrometu :D
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> sad ce nasa dat veliki announcement
<Mmike> nesh su otkrili
<CrazyLemon> NASA Science News Briefing on Discovery Beyond Our Solar System
<jelly> "Pluto is a planet AFTER ALL"
<jelly> "PSYCHE"
<obruT> jelly :)
<obruT> kace vise svi izbacit taj flash, jebo ih flash :)
<obruT> s/izbacit/odbacit/
<jelly> a java applete i gui-je
<Mmike> obruT, za 2 dana :)
<Mmike> jelly, i to!
<Mmike> kasne!
<jelly> tocno 12.5MB/s na crtu dobijem na network appletu kad idem iz ofisa
<jelly> ImVirt: imvirt_detect(): $VAR1 = {          'Physical' => '0.010752688172043',          'lguest' => '0.268817204301075',          'KVM' => '0.720430107526882'        };
<CrazyLemon> obruT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw eto..flashless :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: NASA TV Public-Education :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 1,910,944 uploaded by NASA :: 21,803 likes :: 1,795 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> CrazyLemon: thanx :)
<jelly> dakle nasli su golf lopticu
<jelly> koja je upala tocno u tekucu vodu
<obruT> pih... ja sam mislio da ce konacno priznat da je zemlja ravna ploca
<pav> kre zapošljava: https://lnkd.in/ggWq_Ra
<jelly> izasao T470
<jelly> odma trazit od firme da mi kupi :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> ne svidja mji se kak ekran stoji
<Mmike> nemres ga skroz otvorit
<jelly> 180?  Mislim da mozes
<jelly> i na T460 je _izgledalo_ kao da ne moze ali moze
<Mmike> da, cini se da se moze
<Mmike> http://www3.lenovo.com/sg/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x-series/ThinkPad-X270/p/22TP2TX2700
<Mmike> i x270 ima taki neki cudni ekran
<jelly> jebes X2** :-)
<jelly> to sitno :-)
<Mmike> je, al' x260 ima 1920x1080 :)
<Mmike> pa ono, neka ga :)
<Mmike> https://upspin.io/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-23
<Mmike> Bradturjar
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> .honk Mmike 
<datase> Fina pattar Mmike! *honk* *honk*
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> jutr
<vileni> Hello! Your order "Dell PowerEdge T430 5U Tower Server - 1 x Intel Xeon E5-2620 v4 Octa-core (8 Core) 2.10 GHz - 8 GB Installed DDR4 SDRAM" has shipped.
<vileni> spam sa amazons.com
<ivoks> mbanking je toliko bolji i laksi od ebankinga
<ivoks> mislim da cu odjaviti internet bankarstvo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2016/05/10/side-side-compare-f1-cars-2016-2017/
<jelly> trebam neki jednostavni ili jeftini meta-ticketing sustav / agregator za fush i za debian i upstream bugove, da mogu na jednom mjestu vidit bugove koje sam prijavio na raznoraznim githubima, jirama, bts-ovima, bugzillama, launchpadima i sl
<jelly> jel postoji tako nesto
<Mmike> jelly, zanimljivo
<Mmike> ne znam za takav
<Mmike> al' zgodan rikvest :)
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> sunce je vani!
<Mmike> da, depresijica
<Mmike> bude proslo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, u logovima se ubuntu-ports opce ne spominje, doduse, logova ima samo zadnjih mjesec dana. Sad sam prebacio logrotate na weekly (nisam siguran da je to bas super, jer access logova za hr.archive.ubuntu.com ima tona, al' budem svaki dan bacio oko, pa lako promijenim), pa cemo vidjeti (cuva se zadnjih 20 rotacija)
<Mmike> ivoks, koga da na #is tlacim da promijeni hr.ports.ubuntu.com na www.ubuntu-hr.org ?
<Mmike> jer, sad sam ppc stroj instalirao u ameriki, i nudilo mi je us.ports.ubuntu.com kao adresu mirrora - pa sam probao i za kroejsa, pa mi je nudilo hr.ports.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> dodao sam posebni virtualhost za hr.ports, da lakse logove gledamo
<ivoks> Mmike: pa, #is ima vanguarda
<ivoks> tko god je dezuran
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> <-glupan
<pav> runka
<Mmike> opet sam gladan
<Mmike> a nisam nist jeo danas jos :)
<Mmike> moon127 Mmike: heh looks like the first country record that isn't hosted by us except china.
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^ :D
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> pa pustit 2 mjeseca, pa ako nitko nista, ugasit
<ivoks> ppc stroj?
<ivoks> ja cu se uvaliti u neki s930x egzibicionizam
<ivoks> s390x
 * pav is now playing: Albert King - Why You So Mean To Me
 * pav is now playing: Stevie Ray Vaughan And Double Trouble - 06 - Little Wing
<Mmike> ivoks, da, percona ne radi na ppcu kak spada
<Mmike> a sad cemo vidjet dal' ce daiti na mejnfrejmu
<SilverSpace> chrome://chrome-urls/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zanimljiv prikaz
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> promjena
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bumo vidli kak ce to bit sad
<Mmike> dostadna je f1 postala opako
<Mmike> pre malo se sudaraju ;)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> ne valaj nikak 
<SilverSpace> valja*
<SilverSpace> sad bi mogla biti veca guzva na startu 
<jelly> Mmike: jel vam ppc be ili le?
<Mmike> mario@mario-pxc1:~$ uname -a
<Mmike> Linux mario-pxc1 3.13.0-110-powerpc64-smp #157-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 20 12:49:00 UTC 2017 ppc64 ppc64 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> pa ti meni reci :)
<jelly> otkad je sparc zanemaren dosta programa ima bugova na big endian platformama
<Mmike> jelly, vjerojatno oba, jer ima binary-powerpc, binary-ppc64el
<jelly> ppc64el je le ;-)
<jelly> (tj el jer su bajtovi ekcapoan)
<Mmike> https://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2014/08/msg00040.html
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> lel
<jelly> imam negdje iz firme od buraza Mac G5, to je 64bitni ppc
<jelly> sa ogromnih 1.5GB memorije i like 17" ekranom
<ivoks> jel zna netko moze li se mailmanu reci da ti posalje mail iz arhive?
<ivoks> npr., subscribas se danas
<ivoks> i zelis replyat na mail koji je poslan jucer
<ivoks> eh, message-id
<jelly> ne
<jelly> ivoks: otvoris .mbox u mutt-u i resendas, nema druge
<jelly> ivoks: /var/lib/mailman/archives/private/ime-liste.mbox/ime-liste.mbox
<jelly> fino mutt -Rf po tome i deri
<jelly> (ne zaboraviti -R)
<Tomy> jelly: (naftalin - od jucer) ako ces isprobavati mydataknox.hr javi, i mene zanima :)
<ivoks> jelly: imam mbox
<ivoks> htio sam ga importirati u gmail
<ivoks> imaju dva alata
<ivoks> ali zahtijevaju da sam admin u gappsu
<jelly> Tomy: otvorio sam jos jucer, samo nemam vremena prebaciti neki servis tamo i vidit kak radi
<jelly> ivoks: ne treba ti to, tagiraj sve fajlove, i kopiraj ih u imap://ivoksrulz%40gmail.com@imap.gmail.com/gdjevec
<jelly> sve poruke*
<Tomy> jelly: iz kojeg IPv4 rangea si dobio IP ?
<jelly> mozda treba imaps:// a ne imap://
<jelly> PING twilight.kladdkaka.org (185.62.75.129) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jelly> 64 bytes from twilight.kladdkaka.org (185.62.75.129): icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=2.16 ms
<jelly> --- twilight.kladdkaka.org ping statistics ---
<jelly> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<jelly> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.166/2.166/2.166/0.000 ms
<jelly> iz tog.
<jelly> ajme flooda, trebao sam dig +short a ne ping
<jelly> ivoks: sa t tagiras sto te zanima, i onda ; pa veliko C u imaps://email%40adresa@imap.gmail.com/
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam to radio tako da sam skinuo cijelu mbox mailingliste, ufuro u TB i onda iz TBa skopirao di vec hocu ;)
<Mmike> malo je trajalo, doduse :)
<jelly> isti kufer, dal mutt dal tb, samo sto mutt imas odma na mailman serveru
<ivoks> nemam pristup mailman serveru
<jelly> pih :-)
<jelly> ali mozda mozes downloadati cijeli .mbox ako je tako konfana lista
<Mmike> ivoks, pa mozda ti moze poslat mbox, ili ga imas di za skinut?
<jelly> jel interna il interna lista
<Mmike> pogotovo ak je nekva public lista
<Mmike> interno-interna :)
<Tomy> jelly: a, IT Soft range, bas sam se pitao sta ce dijeliti public korinsicima :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/intel-najavio-atom-procesore-posluzitelje-nas/158820.aspx
<jelly> Tomy: i nema ipv6 :-(
<Tomy> je je vidim
<Tomy> bas smo danas nase mrezare tlacili kad ce nam ipv6 sredit, barem za dmz :)
<ivoks> Mmike: arhiva ima za skidati mbox
<ivoks> btw, rijesio sam sve vec
<Mmike> kakav ipv6, ljudi, kaj vam je, to je hoax, nece od tog nist bit ;)
<jelly> Mmike: zacudio bi se
<jelly> http://www.letspizza.it/letspizza_3.htm  # trebam ovo u firmu
<jelly> Mmike: mi smo potrosili ipv4, moramo ic na CGN
<Mmike> jelly, dok god pornjava nije na ipv6 to je k'o da ipv6 ne postoji
<Mmike> jelly, te pizze su OCAJNE
<jelly> jesu li?
<Mmike> jelly, bilo u nekom importanetu ili kingkrosu ili necemu
<Mmike> u-fakin-zas
<jelly> pise da je iz SVJEZIH SASTOJAKA
<Mmike> jedno 2-3 puta su losije od ledo pizza koje mosh kupit po ducanuma
<Mmike> a da, bas ce pisat 'losa pizza' :D
<jelly> *disbelief*
<vileni> to pizza automat? vidio to na par mjesta, nisam htio riskirati
<Mmike> ja sam morao probati :)
<Mmike> jer, reasons :)
<jelly> naravno
<jelly> ali nije pizza automat sa smznutim gotovim slajsovima, nego sam ZAMIJESI i PECE :-)
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> sve stoji
<Mmike> al' je i dalje ocajno ;)
<jelly> pih
<jelly> lijepa bez duse :-)
<Tomy> Mmike: ali sticker "IPv6" je bas lep :-)
<Mmike> Tomy, ja zadnje 3 godine slusam o IPv6 i kak samo sto nije
<Mmike> i kurac
<Mmike> komplicirano 
<Tomy> ja se sjecam dorscluca i ipv6carneta jos dog je Mac bio predsjedavajuci :-)
<Tomy> *dok
<jelly> Mmike: nije toliko komplicirano koliko je skupo
<jelly> mislim, komplicirano je, nije da nije
<Mmike> gle ti ovu melitu
<Mmike> s pravom ipv6 adresom
<ivoks> ae
<Tomy> ja sam isto ipv6 :-)
<ivoks> mogao bi i ja doci s ipv6 adresom
<Mmike> ma mogao bi i ja
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> canonical vpn drek ovo ono who cares
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> host pornhub.com
<Mmike> pornhub.com has address 31.192.120.36
<Mmike> pornhub.com mail is handled by 10 smtp-scan01.mx.reflected.net.
<Mmike> dok se to ne promijeni, ipv6 k'o da ne postoji :)
<jelly> sigurno imaju ipv6.pornhub.com
<ivoks> ;pornhub.com.			IN	AAAA
<ivoks> nemaju, jos
<jelly> ;(
<Tomy> ma zapravo
<ivoks> init.hr.		3600	IN	AAAA	2a01:4f8:150:8305::2
<ivoks> ;)
<Tomy> najveci problem je u onima koji imaju hrpe ipv4 adresa a ne koriste ih
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> najveci problem je ipv4
<Tomy> ipv4 majka
<ivoks> i oni koji su mislili da ce ipv6 biti dosta, varaju se
<ivoks> 5G kad dodje...
<Tomy> napamet znam sve adrese
<ivoks> onda ce i frizideri imati 5-6 adresa
<Tomy> kak ces pamtit ipv6 adrese, a?!
<ivoks> zasto bi ih pamtio?
<Tomy> ipv4 sam pamtio ko nekad brojeve fiksnih telefona, pljuga
<Tomy> al ovo..
<jelly> vatrogasci ubili babu
<Mmike> pa, ipv6 adresa fakat ima vise neg dovoljno
<Mmike> cak i da svaki frizider dobije 100 IPjeva
<jelly> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/umrla-zena-koju-je-jucer-na-cvjetnom-pregazio-vatrogasni-kamion/952473.aspx
<jelly> sta je radila kod zapaljenog paviljona u domu, ne zna se
<ivoks> umrla?
<Mmike> bacila se, dosta joj svega bilo
<Mmike> ugl, jos u pornjavi kad sam bio sam slusao kukanja kako nema vise ipv4 adresa, pa se sjecam kak je pornjava pocela naplacivati svaku ipv4 adresu, prvo dolar, pa pet, pa kajjaznm koliko je sad
<Mmike> a gle, 4 godine kasnije, i dalje smo svi na ipv4 :)
<ivoks> ti konzumenti su nebitni
<ivoks> web stranice nisu one koje cu vuci ipv6
<ivoks> vec konzumenti
<ivoks> telcoi nece moci vise sa ipv4 raditi
<ivoks> pornhub i slicni ce prijeci na ipv6 preko noci, najmanji problem za njih
<ivoks> korisnici nece ni primijetiti
<ivoks> ali telcoi ulazu u VNFe i SDNe na ipv6
<Mmike> pa to velim
<Mmike> kad oni predju
<Mmike> onda je to - to
<Mmike> do onda, meh
<ivoks> i to kad se desi, ovi ce morati
<Mmike> idem po dete
<jelly> Mmike: nije se bacila, pogazili ju vatrogasci
<pav> jelly: dvaput
<jelly> morali su u rikverc da je ne fulaju 
<ivoks> a da
<pav> čuj, Fata je Fata, al dvaput je dvaput :-)
<ivoks> ljudi koji gase pozar fokusirani su na gasenje pozara
<ivoks> treba im dati vise prostora i izbjegavati takve lokacije
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%202017-02-19%2017-25-06.png
<ivoks> zato ti u zapadnim zemljama ne daju ni 100m blizu takvih lokacija
<SilverSpace> specijalne postrojbe afganistan
<SilverSpace> VHS
<ivoks> ne zato sto bi se mogao zapaliti, vec zato sto se vatrogascima treba dati prostora
<ivoks> vhs je zakon
<ivoks> kao i hs pistolji
<pav> bwah, Macy Gray u Tvornici. Previše para za to
<SilverSpace> ovo snimio i napisao BBC novinar
<ivoks> SilverSpace: tu pusku koriste i ameri i francuzi
<ivoks> tj., razmisljaju o njoj
<SilverSpace> i iracani isto koriste
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdroM7aofoI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Iraqi special forces soldiers equipped with Croatian VHS-2 assault rifles :: Duration: 03:34 :: Views: 57,078 uploaded by Stahlgewitter Syrien :: 330 likes :: 37 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> 101 dijeli karte za Trainspotting 2
<jelly> bas nesto da izvozimo i da je dobar proizvod, pa bilo i oruzje!
<obruT> ima li tko za prodat/posudit nekakvu bolju mreznu karticu, nekakvu intelicu po mogucnosti ? trebam hitno :P
<jelly> PCIe?  PCI?
<obruT> moze i jedno i drugo
<obruT> gigabit
<jelly> imam syskonekticu pci-x 64 bitnu :-)
<jelly> radi i kad pola viri vani ak nemas -x nego samo 32 bita pci
<obruT> sta je to ? koji to ima chipset na sebi ?
<Mmike> obruT, imam ja u pordrumu negdje 
<jelly> pojma, kernel driver /lib/modules/3.16.0-4-amd64/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/marvell/skge.ko
<Mmike> obruT, al' kaj ti nije  brze otic u links/hgshrot?
<jelly> gore je marvell chip 88E8010-BAN
<jelly> imam i hp part numbera u skladistu, al te dobis samo na posudbu
<jelly> to su uglavnom inteli
<obruT> Mmike: ako mi nadjes da imaju, idem odma kupit :P
<Mmike> jelly, imas kaj JBOG kontrolorrta?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> tj. ima, fc san :-)
<Mmike> obruT, ima zagreb-tresnjevka: https://www.links.hr/hr/mrezna-kartica-pci-e-tp-link-tg-3468-10-100-1000mbps-za-zicnu-mrezu-053503066
<Mmike> jelly, a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj :)
<obruT> Mmike: citati sa razumijevanjem "nekakvu bolju mreznu karticu, nekakvu intelicu po mogucnosti"
<obruT> ne tplink srot kakvih imam 10 doma :)
<jelly> Mmike: samo moras naci kutiju koja radi na direct-attach fc 
<Mmike> aha
<obruT> u biti treba biti podrzano pod esxi-jem :P
<Mmike> e jebiga sad :)
<Mmike> meni tplinkica radila ok :)
<jelly> ova bi trebala biti jer je serversko sranje, dosta staro
<obruT> naso u dva ducana, ali treba naruciti... :P
<Mmike> obruT, https://www.links.hr/hr/mrezna-kartica-pci-edimax-9235tx-v2-10-100-1000-za-zicnu-mrezu-053503105
<Mmike> edimax? :)
<jelly> ima vlanove, jumbo frameove ovo ono
<obruT> nema ju u compatibility listi :P
<jelly> SK-9821 nema u matrici?
<obruT> imam u kanti u kojoj sam zbutao ovo tri razlicite mrezne, niti jednu ne kuzi
<jelly> koja verzija ESXi?
<jelly> 6.5? 6.0u2?
<obruT> 6.5
<obruT> "9821" se ne spominje nigdje
<jelly> onda je prestara
<jelly> mozda je bila podrzana pod 4.0 :-)
<obruT> glupi su ko noc s tom politikom, al dobro :P
<pav> obruT: mozda mozes potegnut driver iz starije verzije ESXi, custom install
<jelly> obruT: mda, https://vibsdepot.v-front.de/wiki/index.php/Net-skge
<jelly> > Compatible With: ESXi 5.0, ESXi 5.1, ESXi 5.5, ESXi 6.0
<obruT> jelly: vjerojno cu s tog visdeopta probat iskopat mozda za ovu jednu moju mreznu, vidjet cu...
<jelly> to za ocajne :-)
<jelly> obruT: 1 port 1Gbps ti je dost?
<jelly> obruT: mozes dobit na veresiju HP NC110T
<obruT> dosta je da
<jelly> sa full profile limićem
<SilverSpace> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/02/23/technologic-systems-inc-brings-ubuntu-core-to-the-i-mx6-based-ts-4900/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=3)%20Device_FY17_IOT_DevContent&utm_medium=Post
<jelly> to ionako ne koristimo, kome treba samo jedan port
<obruT> jelly: ljubi te deda, kad se mogu docepat ?
<obruT> vratim za par dana
<obruT> do tad mozda vec kupim nesto svoje
<jelly> kad god oces
<obruT> danas ? :)
<jelly> upravo maznuo iz skladista
<jelly> da
<obruT> kad ti pase ?
<jelly> sad, ili bilo kad
<jelly> recimo, 1800 u miražu?
<obruT> uhh, to mi je prerano, mogu za pol sata tek stici
<obruT> prije 18:25
<jelly> onda kad budes blizu javi, dal 18:30 dal kad god
<obruT> ok, super, thanx :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAxcWrAJNZY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: TS-4900 Product Overview :: Duration: 05:16 :: Views: 5,048 uploaded by Technologic Systems :: 12 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: MIŠO KOVAÈ - Ja nemam više razloga da živim
<jelly> izem ti enkoding
<Vlado9A> meni to sliči da se M. Kovaču sada sigurno štuca :P
<Mmike> AAA OCU JA U MIRAZ
<Mmike> k'o da mandarine dolaze :D
<jelly> pa dođi ko ti brani
<jelly> možda bi mogli i do dida marijana na pizzu
<Mmike> jelly, ma
<Mmike> nemrem :(
<Mmike> opet me pip ujebo
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> host hr.ports.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> hr.ports.ubuntu.com is an alias for www.ubuntu-hr.org.
<Mmike> etoga :D
<Mmike> sad da vidimo
<Mmike> jel' itko to koristi :D
<Mmike> jelly, imas neki trik za vidjet koje pakete koje imam vise nemam u repoima?
<obruT> jelly: radi sve :)
<Mmike> aptitude search ~o
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-24
<accountant> ln
<jelly> Mmike: /msg dpkg obsolete
<jelly> zaspao u 9 pred televizorom
<SilverSpace> jurt
<dodobas> burro
<Mmike> jelly, treba to nekad :)
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> jutar
<sloft> https://twitter.com/taviso/status/832744397800214528
<sloft> dobra jetra
<vileni> na kraju ce dobri biti ryzeni
<obruT> naravno da hoce :)
<vileni> obruT: svijet ti je zahvalan sto si kupio intela :P
<obruT> to se zove zrtva :)
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> ryzeni dolaze :)
<Mmike> sad ima smisla kupovat novi stroj :D
<obruT> gledam cijene koje su objavili na bugovom webu, svejedno ces trebat iskesirat milju para za to :P
<Mmike> obruT, daj url
<obruT> http://www.bug.hr/komentari/amd-lansirao-nove-procesore-ryzen/158817.aspx
<dodobas> hoce ih pakirati kao APU  ili kako vec to zovu .. da imas onda i grafiku
<hbogner> frend taman planir anovu konfu, ovo ga mozda razveseli :D
<sloft> ajmo jedan lol na data-security
<dodobas> oho ... ovo je zanimljivo ... vidi sidepod ... https://www.reddit.com/r/formula1/comments/5vwh1e/first_pic_of_the_new_ferrari/
<datase> /r/formula1 :: First pic of the new ferrari :: 50 points (95%) :: 55 comments :: Posted today by PCGHX_Busch :: https://i.redd.it/ear7y6poqrhy.png (i.redd.it)
<Mmike> dodobas, mnjeh
<Mmike> dodobas, pun sam skepse :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ja se drzim onog ... if it looks fast, it will be fast ... :)
<vileni> super, puppet4 vraca true za prazne varijable
<vileni> nas kod je pisan za puppet3 koji je vracao false
<jelly> vileni: nisu culi za None ?
<vileni> jelly: zale se ljudi da nema Nil
<vileni> to bi valjda to bilo
<jelly> enum Boolean() [ False, True, FileNotFound ]
<jelly> http://thedailywtf.com/articles/What_Is_Truth_0x3f_
<vileni> otkad sam krenuo rewriteat na puppet4 meni je the10minutelywtf
<jelly> e jeboga ubuntu
<jelly> kolegica zaboravila user password, po defaultu root nema password, a recovery meni u grubu ima opciju da otvori root shell... koji trazi root password
<jelly> init=/bin/sh nema druge
<vileni> mi kupili 2 della sa ubuntujom
<vileni> sad se instaliraju windowsi na njih
<obruT> jelly: vidio sam taj thedailywtf, ali svaki put se nasmijem kad ga vidim :)
 * Mmike ide na rebrica, /me ide na rebrica
<Mmike> jelly, koji ubuntu?
<vileni> Mmike: koja
<Mmike> vileni, R&B, jedina koja doista valjaju
<Mmike> iako, zvonac fakat nema losa
<Mmike> jelly, ja sad probao, i ne pita me password :) 
<Mmike> sto je - uzas, jebemti sve :)
<dodobas> Mmike: meni su ok u onim Mostovima kod Vele ili kako vec u Radnickoj ... za 75kn ... mljac ne mozes ni poject sve
<jelly> Mmike: 16.04 lts
<dodobas> jedino su krumpirici lutrija ... uglavnom budu fini
<Mmike> jelly, yup, upravo probao na tome, ne pita me pw
<vileni> dodobas: e te gledam vec dugo, jel se isplate?
<Mmike> dodobas, ooo, thnx za input :) 
<vileni> imaju ih i na dostavi
<jelly> a ni update manager joj ne radi
<Mmike> predlazem slijedeci tjedan da umjesto na hamburgere odemo temo?
<jelly> nes je tu cudno
<Mmike> jelly, kak se 'ne radi' manifesstira?
<vileni> mi cesto narucujemo gablec iz mostova i za te novce je sasvim solidan
<Mmike> ja sam 2-3 put tamo jeo i ok je
<Mmike> jelly, jel'   ima kripitirani home ili tak nest?
<Mmike> jelly, sad instalirao friski xenial, plain unity nikakve kerefeke
<Mmike> ne pita password
<Mmike> mozda joj je netko amjestio rut pw?
<Mmike> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=1139
<Mmike> woooooooooo :)
<Mmike> samo digitalocean za sad :)
<dodobas> vileni: ja sam ih uzeo 3 puta ... rebarca su meni jako dobra, krumpirici (ploske) su jednom bili meh ... ovi zadnji put su bili jako fini
<dodobas> Mmike: moze
<jelly> Mmike: pojma, nasa teorija je da je nekak sama promijenila password u krivom terminalu, lokalno umjesto na serveru
<jelly> obruT: sad sam nasao i jedno 7-8 komada BCM5704 dual port, pci-x od IBM-a u nekoj krami
<obruT> jelly: ijao ! :)
<obruT> krama -> bacate ? :)
<jelly> da, doci ce neki slovenac s kombijem i ovesti u nepoznatom smjeru
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> jelly, doci ce biciklom
<jelly> moze i taj :-)
<jelly> neki _drugi_ slovenac
<jelly> to ide samo u stari hardver koji jos ima pci odn. pci-x slotove
<jelly> otvorio sam jedan od tih 3-4 x series, unutra 2x512MB memorije. ukupno.
<jelly> obruT: ima i jedno 8 komada transkodera starih za h.264 :-)
<jelly> ak oces dizat svoj iptv ;-)
<obruT> to mi ne treba :)
<obruT> al mrezne kartice s vise portova, odmah se javljam !
<jelly> onda donesi i sebe i usisivac, meni se ova krama ne da raskopavat ;-)
<obruT> kad mogu doci ? :)
<obruT> jel treba donijeti serafciger ? cekic ? pilu ?
<jelly> obruT: kod god, al izgleda da je kisa pocela
<jelly> po mogucnosti dok je radno vrijeme :-D
<obruT> ok, cut cemo se :)
<obruT> kad ti vratim ovu HP-jku dodjem s motorkom :)
<jelly> ako ovo jos bude tu, ne znam kad slovenac stize
<obruT> cemo da rezemo servere na pola i cepusamo stvari :)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> JBOD kontrolerci? :)
<obruT> vidim da svako vata sta mu treba :)
<obruT> uvijek se sjetim bivseg kolege i sebe kad je bilo opreme za otpis, ko ekipa kad se otvori ducan s brand new gayphoenom...
<hbogner> jelly, imas listu sto sve ima na otpis?
<hbogner> svatko ce da nadje nesto ;)
<jelly> hbogner: ne, imam listu onog sto sam ja uzeo, a ovo su jos dodatni serveri koje necu uzeti ali smijem scavengat
<jelly> uteče
<Mmike> jelly, kaj nemate bas nit jedan kontrolororor?
<jelly> Mmike: ima fc san hba
<jelly> nismo nigdje koristili direct attached jbod
<jelly> kupi si neki onaj 3008, nastavak od 9211-8i, i vozi 
<jelly> to kao radi pod linuxima
<jelly> ali pazi da ti ne bude kao ovom liku https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSrnXgAmK8k
<datase> ^ YouTube :: All of our data is GONE! :: Duration: 22:58 :: Views: 2,343,987 uploaded by LinusTechTips :: 89,467 likes :: 1,530 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> home made raid50, tri kontrolera, PCIe sabirnica nije izdrzala i corruptala potiho
 * obruT nema povjerenja u raid :)
<obruT> samo u onaj za ubijanje muva
<jelly> mi cemo sad dici vmware VSAN, malo za promjenu
<jelly> mozes mu rec n+1 redundancija za neke VM-ove, n+2 za neke druge, svasta nesto
<obruT> pih, a ceph ? :)
<jelly> tko ce mi dati support za ceph u hr?
<jelly> (ceph je grozno spor, ovo cudo zna koristiti SSD-ove sa drugih node-ova u clusteru, ak treba i ak moze)
<obruT> nemam pojma, nimium ? :)
<Mmike> jelly, novi ceph sa bluestoretom vise nije tak spor
<Mmike> woo, dobar video :)
<jelly> obruT: to je zapravo bilo trik pitanje -- da, fakat su spomenuli da podrzvaju :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/C5bPF67WcAAPVTl.jpg
<SilverSpace> ruzan ruzan
<dodobas> cini se jako uzak ... u odnosu na W08
<SilverSpace> ma ne cini ti se radi boje 
<hbogner> argh, moram si doma nabavit veci monitor, 19"@1280x1024
<hbogner> razmazili me na poslu sa 24"@1920x1080, sad mi doma nestane sve na ekran
<Mmike> hbogner, smanji si font :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je mcl?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, siri je 20cm :)
<dodobas> Mmike: W08 je trenuttna generacija Mecedes bolida ... ne znam mislis li na prethodnu ili sta?
<dodobas> ili je novi mclaren 'siri/uzi' u odnosu na novi mercedec
<Mmike> svi su siri
<Mmike> pravila dozvoljavaju 20cm siri bolid
<Mmike> od 2017
<dodobas> da pa to i kazem ... novi 2017 mclaren imanj manji 'struk' od novog 2017 mercedesa ... tako mi se cini po slikama
<Mmike> isplatio se tcom :)
<Mmike> 2.2 GB  moram poslati ;)
<Mmike> jelly, pa oni likovi su imali 3 RAID5 polja, koja su ustrajpali
<Mmike> wtf :)
<Mmike> i crkne im jedno polje i ode sve :)
<jelly> Mmike, pa reko sam, raid50
<jelly> tako se rade performanse
<Mmike> to je vise raid 0+5 :)
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> ne, sorry, 5+0
<Mmike> da, 50, pricam gluposti
<jelly> tako je
<Mmike> kol'ko diskova su imali sveskup?
<jelly> jer bi po nekoj logici racunao da ti se nece raspasti cijeli raid5, i da imas vremena za rebuildati jerbo su ssd-ovi brzi
<jelly> ne znam, nisam jos pogledao
<Mmike> recimo da imas 15 diskova
<Mmike> slozis 3 raid5 polja, 5 diskova svaki
<Mmike> i onda ustripeas sve to
<Mmike> ili slozis 5 raid0 polja po 3 diska
<Mmike> i onda to sve slozis u raid5
<jelly> mi imamo kao tier3 raid50 sa 6-8 membera po raid5 komponenti, to radi super
<Mmike> ja imam doma radi6 na 7 diskova i to mi je ok - sporo je pisanje, iako ne sporo k'o u raidu5
<Mmike> al' kad je degraded onda je jako sporo
<Mmike> (pisanje)
<jelly> oni sa 300G diskovima se rebuildaju ispod sat i po, 600G oko 2:30
<Mmike> al' za backupe i neki home-storage je skroz ok
<Mmike> a ovi imaju video produkciju koliko vidim
<Mmike> sta im nije bolje raid10 imat sa 100 diskova?
<jelly> kad is postrajpas dobis ok performanse za virtualke koje nisu zahtjevne
<jelly> raid 10 gubi pol bruto prostora
<jelly> zasto ti nemas raid10 sa 10 diskova doma? :-)
<jelly> JER NEMAS KONTROLER
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> ak budem ikad imao raid5 ili 6 doma, nece biti bez hot sparea i checkiranja svaki mjesec
<jelly> moram probati neki drugi vpn, ovaj me zeza svaki put kad CPE refresha adresu
<jelly> iako imam fiksni ip na dsl-u, glupi CPE nesto cudno napravi i nece slati udp promet vani nakon refresha
<Mmike> jelly, pa, zato kaj gubim pol prostora s raidom10
<Mmike> a prostor je bitan, ne brzina
<Mmike> aha, to si rekao
<jelly> Mmike, pa kupi jos diskova
<Mmike> ok ;)
<Mmike> mislim da je vrijeme da prestnem radit i pocnem pit ;)
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam pureVPN i radi mi superica cica mica
<jelly> ne vjerujem vpn providerima ;-)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to ti tak
<Mmike> ok :)
<jelly> imam vpn za mojih 10-ak masina
<jelly> serveri, rodbina support, to
<jelly> ne za netflix, na netflixu gledam ono sto daju ovdje u .nl ;-)
<Mmike> ja imam doma VPN za sebe
<Mmike> i to ga imam na portu 80 :)
<Mmike> tak da se mogu uvpnizirat od skoro bilokud
<jelly> probat cu ovaj anyconnect-compatible, taj radi na tcp/443 i udp i jos nesto
<jelly> plus, ak ce radit dobro onda cemo to stavit u firmu i odjebat skupe licence od ciskota
<hbogner> jelly, di imas taj vpn za rodbinu, kod sebe u firmi? ja isto nesto slicn gledam zadnjih tjedana za slozit, samo neznam di stavit
<jelly> hbogner, na vps-u
<hbogner> ok, krivo, di hostas vps?
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj ne VPN?
<Mmike> erm, openvpn?
<hbogner> dakel koji vps privatno koristite? linode, digitalocean, aws, hertzner, xyz...
<Mmike> hbogner, ja sve skoro prebacio na linode
<jelly> neki koji je bio za 2 eura na mjesec, i neki domaci
<jelly> Mmike, idealno, hocu neki koji moze tocit promet drito izmedju peerova a ne sve kroz 1 router
<jelly> al sad kad imam vps na flat rate 100Mbps to mi mozda nije bitno
<Mmike> jelly, to onaj softether moze, right?
<jelly> nemam pojma, nisam probao
<jelly> ak nije open source, niti necu
<Mmike> https://joshtronic.com/2017/02/14/five-dollar-showdown-linode-vs-digitalocean-vs-lightsaild-vs-vultr/
<Mmike> linode za 5 dolara
<Mmike> vileni, https://www.softether.org/
<Mmike> erm, 
<Mmike> jelly, https://www.softether.org/
<Mmike> "SoftEther VPN is open source. "
<hbogner> Mmike, thx
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-25
<accountant> exit
<dodobas> burro
<Mmike> mlj
<dodobas> e Mmike koji je ono tvoj  email setup ?
<dodobas> lokalno povlacis mailove, i onda ih citas s?
<Mmike> dodobas, nemam lokalno, IMAP koristim, TB kao mailklijent
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.instagram.com/daniellachavezofficial/
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> dodobas, si kad parsao exif iz pitona?  PIL ili ima nesto manje/brze/bolje/?
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam parsao EXIF, ne znam jel PIL to moze uopce
<dodobas> Mmike: ima svasta ... https://pypi.python.org/pypi?%3Aaction=search&term=exif&submit=search
<dodobas> ovaj se cini ok https://pypi.python.org/pypi/piexif/1.0.12
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache search piexif
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> 
<Mmike> :/
<dodobas> ahahahahhaha
<dodobas> za inatalirati pakete platforme se koriste alati platforme... a na alati iz distribucije ... 
<dodobas> *instalirati
<dodobas> a svaka platforma ima svoj nacin kako uparavlja s paketima ... simple as that
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur :)
<Vlado9A> ili po domaći... ahoy :D
<Vlado9A> moji pretci :) žive na području sadašnje države 'dubrava' od 16-og stoljeća :D
<Vlado9A> provjereno u Granešinskoj župi :)
<Vlado9A> *granešinskoj
<Vlado9A> i svi vole (obožavaju) linux :D
<vileni_> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16864938_10212500734743124_6258255226821670006_n.jpg?oh=54e3302cd10b69bc97adfd06a2d7fabc&oe=5937D9FF
<vileni_> luka u losinju
<Vlado9A> vileni_: ma super, bar nije padala kiša :D
<Vlado9A> i/ili pihau jugozahodnik :D
<Mmike> dodobas, plain wrong
<Mmike> dodobas, ako pip instaliram to sto mi treba onda nikad necu dobiti updateove za to
<Mmike> da, exif, nesh ti, al' svejedno
<Mmike> python-exif - Python library to extract EXIF data from tiff and jpeg files
<dodobas> Mmike: ti i tako odrazavas svoju aplikaciju ... tvoja je odgovornost da se brines za to
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> aplikacija je paketirana
<dodobas> ako bas zalis napravi svoj paket
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i zato dependam na ono sto je u distribuciji
<dodobas> onda u cemu je problem ?
<Mmike> a ne da moram raditi 1001 paket naokolo
<dodobas> na moras za sve ..
<Mmike> pa ne moram, da
<Mmike> al' zakaj da uzmem nesh sto nije paketirano kad imam paketiranih stvari?
<Mmike> ugl, trebam neki renameator za fotke
<dodobas> ima n debian/ubuntu Python paketa koji povlace svoje depove s pypi-a ... kad se paketiraju
<Mmike> frendu crko disk pa je photorec spasio oko 15 gigi slika 
<Mmike> pa trebam nesto sto ce po exifu razvrstati te slike po datumima/direktorijima
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, nema bas
<dodobas> jer to je jedini nacin da nest paketiras
<Mmike> dodobas, name one
<Mmike> jer, ono sto je pip instalirano se - ne updateira
<Mmike> jer nitko ne prodje kroz 'pip list' nikad, da bi rekao --upgrade
<dodobas> Mmike: samo sam citao probleme oko paketiranja u debianu ... morao bih potraziti
<Mmike> dodobas, mislim da to nebi smjelo postojati
<dodobas> na nekim mailing listama
<dodobas> zato ti kao package maintainer to updejtas ...
<dodobas> ako bas zelis paket ...
<dodobas> uvijek mozes napravit bundle, koji onda paketiras kao binary ...
<Mmike> bottom line - ne zelim pip ;)
<Mmike> pip je nuzno zlo
<Mmike> super je za development, jel' mosh brzo doc do stvari
<Mmike> al' generalno je sranje jer ti sosjebe sustav
<Mmike> vidi ovo:
<dodobas> kad ne znas ... hebemu
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> nemas kaj ne znat
<Mmike> moras samo instalirat krivi pip :)
<Mmike> naravno da restfulclient imam
<dodobas> to je ubuntu problem ...
<Mmike> nop, to je cisto pip paket problem
<Mmike> mislmi, to je moj problem
<Mmike> jer sam instlairao sranje
<dodobas> tako je jer ne znas
<Mmike> nemas kaj znat :)
<dodobas> a ocito 
<Mmike> koristis li pip opetovano prije ili kasnije ces naletjet na ovakvo sranje
<Mmike> super je venv napravit i onda unutra utrpat sto ti treba, jer je onda izolirano i ne zagadi
<dodobas> da ako radis `sudo pip` to je isto kao i da ides svoj bash kompajlirat pa eto ... sjebo se
<Mmike> precisely :)
<dodobas> nisam ja kriv ... ja sam samo kompajliro
<Mmike> zato - no pip :)
<dodobas> jer ne znas
<Mmike> nope, because it's broken by design :)
<Mmike> ugl, pil zna exif :)
<Mmike> a ima i python-exif
<Mmike> tako da, nema potrebe za pipanjem :)
<Mmike> pa ima pyrenamer
<Mmike> vileni_, de ste nasli vi one black books i some girls?
<vileni_> Mmike: kogasto?
<Mmike> vileni_, serije, vlasta se hvalila na FBju
<Mmike> joj, dete, dete
<Mmike> totalno kuzim kak je onaj lik u srbiji izboo dete i zenu i sve
<Mmike> ne opravdavam
<Mmike> al' kuzim
<vileni_> Mmike: neznam nista o tim serijama, mislim da je samo dobila preporuke posto nisu jos na kodiju
<sloft_> false flag operacija protiv trumpa http://www.vox.com/2017/2/24/14725950/russian-flag-cpac
<accountant> da li netko mozda ima ovkaoav router
<accountant> https://www.google.hr/search?q=ZXV10+W300&client=ubuntu&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=965&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiM0cuV4qvSAhVDxxQKHetDAM4Q_AUIBigB#imgrc=W91CfKFI5T9c1M:
<accountant> i jel zna kako povezati privatnu i javnu ip adresu
<accountant> https://postimg.org/image/twoa1mmd3/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://sinbad.bplaced.net/dwnldir/deb_security.pdf
<SilverSpace> kaj kaj 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-26
<Mmike> https://deals.slashdot.org/sales/arduino-ebook-bundle?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Facebook_Ads&utm_campaign=Retargeting_SD_DPA_ATC7_2.14.17
<Mmike> SilverSpace, obruT ^^
<Mmike> srca mu
<Mmike> kak ove cheetah phones idu na usi
<Mmike> nikakih namjestit :)
<Vlado9A> možda su ti uši prevelike :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ili glava pre mala :D
<Mmike> ma, kad ih okrenem (l na d i obrnuto), onda kakti sjednu nekak
<vileni_> Mmike: da, nekad ih je nemoguce namjestiti
<accountant> Poštovanje, zašto je port 80 blokiran za javnu adresu na optimi?
<Mmike> accountant, kako to mislis, blokiran
<accountant> Mmike: pa piše da je port deaktiviran
<accountant> ovako moram naglasiti na koji port želim pristupiti
<accountant> ili je to do routera
<Mmike> pa, vjerojatno na ruteru moras rec kud da port 80 ode
<accountant> Mmike: http://sakiknin.hopto.org:3000/
<accountant> ovo 3000 ne mogu makniti nikako
<jelly> accountant, nemas http server na portu 80/tcp
<jelly> connection refused
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z77oztO6UQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Staplerfahrer Klaus 2001 BluRay- Rip / Grüße An alle Zukünftigen StaplerFahrer! :: Duration: 09:51 :: Views: 1,760,789 uploaded by DarkPriest2011 :: 9,676 likes :: 509 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/965541658170294273/pu/vid/1280x720/GRODNlbxO8DoMTiA.mp4
<jelly> vip mobile carnet usluga... blokira port 587 prema carnetovom mail serveru
<jelly> ok, možda ipak nije vip kriv nego lokalni firewall/antivirus/koješta
 * jelly ne zna debagirat windowse
<jelly> ak "telnet bla 587" radi, ne bi očekivao da će prestat radit 3 minute kasnije ničim izazvan
<jelly> ali to se desi, radi jednom s telnetom, radi s outlookom, onda prestane i "connection failed" a promet uopće ne dolazi do servera
<SilverSpace> uvijek borba :)
<SilverSpace> https://streamable.com/w9kji
<SilverSpace> malo su nabrijali zvuk 
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<sillyslux> "5G Fixed Wireless" lol  to je pad fiksne linije
<SilverSpace> Å¡teta kaj RB ne bu tako izgledao u sezoni 
<Mmike> jel' koristi tu tko Kodi?
<Mmike> kak da mu velim da ponovo skenira samo 'trenutni' direktorij/seriju?
<pav> Mmike: 
<pav> jesi sredio Kodi?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> ima 'update' al' onda skenira sve
<pav> da, zayebat soft
<pav> kodi needs constat update
<pav> pitao me fred da mu to instaliram na ubuntu
<pav> ali kad je skužio koliko je to posla, odustao je
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-20
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> apt-get install
<Mmike> i bok
<Mmike> al' nije to
<Mmike> neg
<Mmike> meh :)
<Mmike> meni kodi zakon, btw
<pav> Mmike: kodi jest zakon, kao i svaki drugi
<pav> trenutno nema boljek Mmike :)
<pav> btw jutar
<pav> boljek lol nema boljeg
<pav> spavam još na pola. bb after coffee
<obrut> 23:39 < pav> turbo, sutra sam ti u blizini
<obrut> pav: dje ? :)
<Mmike> 39C
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> sad i ja imam kaj ima dete
<pav> obrut: bio u toweru
<obrut> kojem ? :) HT ? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam bio na 38.7 sinoc, danas je ok
<vileni> ali dijete sad ima preko 38
<pav> some hard, really hard stuff, like back in the days of SHIT
<pav> http://jebo.me/pas/2e
<pav> obrut: T-TH lol
<pav> Mmike: pazi malo na taj jebo.me lol
<pav> njušim ddos lol
<pav> lol, AnonOps svašta
<pav> [09:47:15] * Closing link: (zgb@141.136.137.72) [Z-Lined: highlight spamming and genreally being a twat]
<pav> [09:47:16] * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket)
<pav> dosadno je danas
<pav> brb
<hbogner> obrut, https://2018.dorscluc.org/talk-workshop-applications/ Conference Starts: April 19, 2018
<jelly> > Feb 20 09:27:49 * You have been kicked from #anonops by Topkat (that's for being annoying.)  
<jelly> ne kuzim, pav bio dosadan negdje, izbacilo ga, i to je vrijedno spomena?
<obrut> hbogner: cak postoji sansa da cu bit u HR u to doba :P
<hbogner> obrut, \o/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.racefans.net/2018/02/20/saubers-2018-f1-car-backed-alfa-romeo-revealed/
<SilverSpace> za sad svi izgledaju ok
<SilverSpace> https://www.racefans.net/2018/02/20/saubers-2018-f1-car-backed-alfa-romeo-revealed/sauber-c37-2018-b-12/
<SilverSpace> ti bokca pa se ti snađi 
<vileni> super su im ove zastite na kokpitu
<SilverSpace> halo
<SilverSpace> pitanje je kak se to bu ponasalo ako do frke dode
<SilverSpace> dođe*
<vileni> neznam sta izmisljaju, mogu odmah ovako i mir https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Nissan_Motorsports_-_Nissan_GT-R_LM_Nismo_-23_%2818860958202%29.jpg/1200px-Nissan_Motorsports_-_Nissan_GT-R_LM_Nismo_-23_%2818860958202%29.jpg
<SilverSpace> vileni: dajte najte :) uzas
<vileni> a ovo kao nije uzas? :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: i nije tak kako mi se prije cinilo :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.racefans.net/2018/02/20/renaults-new-f1-car-2018-revealed/
<SilverSpace> pile opako izgledaju ove godine i sa halo uprkos :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.racefans.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/renault-rs18-3.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> jos malo 
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> recimo konvertiram 0100 0011 0100 1000 0101 0100 0001 1010
<Hrki> u ascii
<Hrki> zakaj dobim pizdariju ?
<Hrki> https://www.rapidtables.com/convert/number/binary-to-ascii.html
<Hrki> izbacuje mi heroglife
<jelly> sa čime konvertiraš, i jesi li spojio byteove skupa prvo
<jelly> znaš li jesu li ti niblovi poredani little endian ili big endian?  Ovako na prvi pogled se doima kao big endian, prva cetiri znaka su bitovi 4-7, druga cetiri su bitovi 0-3 i tako redom
<jelly> Hrki: onda bi trebao imati 3 printable ASCII znaka i jedan kontrolnjak (hijeroglif :-)
<Hrki> uff, cek :D
<Hrki> recimo imam ovo: CCB3AE0D
<Hrki> https://www.binarytranslator.com/
<Hrki> veli da je ovo: 3434327565
<jelly> to nije baza 2 :-)
<Hrki> o boze dragi... :D
<Hrki> kaj mi je ciniti
<Hrki> jel ima neki jebeni ajax da ja upisem hex i on skuzi koja baza i te picke materine
<jelly> hex je baza 16
<Hrki> znaci ovak, imam citac chipova za printer
<jelly> jel imas 0100 0011 ... ili imas CC ... 
<Hrki> i sad ja vidim te hexove
<Hrki> ali me zanima sta je to tocno
<jelly> ovisi otkud si izvadio chipove? :-)
<Hrki> a moj osoban je :D
<Hrki> nisu nikakve muljaze majke mi
<Hrki> nego me zanima :D
<jelly> CC B3 AE 0D izgleda kao binarno smeće.  Može biti bilo što, podaci, kôd
<Hrki> a recimo taj kod kad konvertiram u decimal
<Hrki> dobijem
<jelly> može biti komprimirano, može biti komprimirano i bez zaglavlja, može biti enkriptirano
<Hrki> 3434327565
<Hrki> pff
<jelly> ako nagađaš da je kod, uzmi neki disasembler i vidi jel ima smisla
<jelly> ako nagađaš da su komprimirani podaci, probaš ih deflate() na blef 
<Hrki> kuzim, znaci trebo bi pitati onoga koji je upisao taj kod na chip
<sillyslux> CC B3 AE 0D izgleda ko ip adresa
<jelly> još ne znaš je li to binary kod ili podaci ili smeće
<jelly> možeš tražiti a.out ili coff ili ELF signature unutra
<jelly> ili PE, možda printer vrti windowse :-)
<jelly> koji je cilj istrage?
<sillyslux> 204.179.174.13
<jelly> ako imaš koga pitati, onda ne moraš sam tražiti smisao
<Hrki> to je hex od chipa, zanimalo me po kojem kljucu ih dodijeljuju
<Hrki> sillyslux: ip sigurno nije, mada kak si to uspio konvertirat u to ?
<sillyslux> s javascriptom... parseInt("0d",16)
<sillyslux> imam neke pxe konfe s takvim nazivom
<Hrki> je ip je verizon
<Hrki> tak da neznam kak bi to imalo smisla
<Hrki> cek, dam ti jos jedan
<sillyslux> ali mi pocinju s "c0" za 192
<Hrki> 4337D64A
<jelly> Hrki: kaj znači "hex od chipa"
<jelly> pretpostavio sam da je to samo komadić a ne potpuni podatak, u 32bita ne stane puno toga
<Hrki> znaci svaki korisnik ima svoj chip
<Hrki> s tim se prijavljuje na posel, koristi printer
<Hrki> i sad kad sam skeniro preko printera dobijem taj code za chip
<Hrki> takodjer taj kod je poveznica za drugu aplikaciju koja biljezi nest drugo
<Hrki> znaci da je neki "ID"
<Hrki> mislim da je broj
<sillyslux> rfid?
<Hrki> ide preko magneta brijem
<Hrki> da je data gore, znaci na uređaj ga prislonis i on ocita
<jelly> dakle to je sa rfid kartice?
<jelly> kakav crni printer :-)
<Hrki> aha
<Hrki> ma da i printamo prek toga :D
<Hrki> statistika 
<Hrki> dok korisnik pusti nest, stavi chip i onda mu se logira 
<jelly> ovisno o modelu jeftini RFID se lako čitaju i lako preprogramiraju
<jelly> a broj je vjerojatno random generated ako je samo 32bita i ništa više
<Hrki> na tom rifidu kak je uopce ta data upisana?
<Hrki> kako ocitva?
<sillyslux> https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9092-ladeinfrastruktur_fur_elektroautos_ausbau_statt_sicherheit
<jelly> uh, googlaj RFID
<sillyslux> lik analizira i te kartice
<sillyslux> ima i engleski audio track
<jelly> kad ga staviš u magnetno polje koje se mijenja na određenoj frekvenciji, antena u kartici generira dovoljno struje da se chip uključi, nešto radi, i da može odgovoriti
<jelly> ak znaš koji model odn. protokol imaš, a znaš jer si nabavio reader koji radi, onda vjerojatno možeš u najmanju ruku klonirat karticu
<jelly> za slučaj da izgubiš original jeli :-)
<Hrki> hehe, ovo je stvarno za akademske svrhe :D
<Hrki> brijem da se dodijeljuje po nekom broju, jer text je cudan output, a broj uvijek uspijem konvertirat
<jelly> kakv pak text?
<jelly> sve što si do sad pokazao je bilo 32-bita nečega, nema razloga da ne bude random
<Hrki> kad taj hex probam konvertirat u string dobijem nest cudno, dok za broj dobijem neke znamenke
<jelly> da
<jelly> posotjeća 3 primjera idu više u prilog random assignmentu nego da je generiran po nekom kljucu ili iz nekog smislenog podatka
<jelly> npr. da netko radi 32bitni checksum iz OIB-a ili imena i prezimena.  To bi bilo glupo.
<jelly> Ako je sustav iole smisleno složen, to su slučajne vrijednosti koje su onda negdje u bazi upisane i povezane sa korisnikom
<Hrki> tak se i meni cini
<jelly> dal se možeš lažno predstaviti sa tuđom kloniranom karticom, vjerojatno možeš.  Zato postoji video nadzor.
<jelly> ili printati desetke knjiga za faks na tuđi račun
<Hrki> kaj mi treba da si sam radim chipove?
<Hrki> znaci uzmem chipove od kineza, kolko dojde uređaj*
<Hrki> *
<Hrki> ?
<sillyslux> pogledaj onu 34c3 snimku
<jelly> to sam istraži, ovisi o modelu i standardu koji se koristi
<Hrki> ma pazi kakav sustav imamo
<Hrki> znaci program NEDA editirat hex za korisnika
<jelly> meni je bila zanimljvija ideja da s karticom od posla mogu otključati i vrata od doma
<Hrki> nego moraju slati zahtjev u drugu firmu i onda ovi lepo vure naplate :)
<jelly> onda tražite drugog vendora koji zna radit sa istim standardom
<jelly> also, to može biti namjerno iz sigurnosnih razloga
<jelly> da netko negdje provjeri korisnika i provjeri tko je dao zahtjev
<Hrki> sumnjam, jer postoji opcio kao swap code izmedju dva usera 
<Hrki> *opcija
<obrut> ja sam prije jedno 15 godina radio s takvim karticama, mifare... 
<obrut> imas citace koji imaju kljuc koji mogu upisivati neke vrijednosti na kartice i citace koji mogu samo citati podatke odnosno raditi jednostavne operacije preko decrement
<jelly> mi još u firmi imamo sustav koji je ugrađen prije 13-14 godina, vjerojatno isto imaju 32bit u križ i fiksni protokol umjesto challenge/response
<obrut> u pravilu su gore bile jednostavne integer vrijednosti
<Hrki> mislim da mi imamo basic, samo cita
<jelly> al kaj to vredi razbijat kad se ušećeš gdje želiš ako imaš kutiju s pizzom u ruci
<jelly> onda nađeš "programator" umjesto ovog i veseliš se
<Hrki> jesu uveli kome automatski ocitavanje vode ?
<Hrki> to bi isto kao trebalo biti na daljinu kod mene
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfS9Uf5SKu8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Gong Shou Dao - Official Film :: Duration: 22:10 :: Views: 24,681 uploaded by Gong Shou Dao Film :: 400 likes :: 26 dislikes :: 0 favorites
 * jelly još nema vodomjere u stanu
<sillyslux> jack ma meets jet li
<jelly> treba mi 4 komada, to će biti $$$
<jelly> 2 vertikale, topla i hladna
<sillyslux> uhh + glumac iz ipman-a
<sillyslux> osnivac alibabe sve ih rastura
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly> i bez 40 hajduka
<SilverSpace> jelly: svaki 5 bazdarenje i savakih 10 zamjena
<SilverSpace> cca rekli su 300kn bazdarenje i 1000kn zamjena
<SilverSpace> po satu 
<SilverSpace> U usporedbi sa prošlim mjesecom +3%
<jelly> godina?
<jelly> znači 4kkn omda, 1200kn na 5 i 4kkn opet na 10
<jelly> kakvu potrošnju imamo u zgradi, i s tim se vjerojatno isplati
<SilverSpace> jelly: 1500kn je prvi put komad
<SilverSpace> ne dva
<SilverSpace> e sad ni sam ne znam 
<SilverSpace> zmotal si me 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://istaconnect.com
<SilverSpace> https://www.ista.com/hr/info-centar/cesto-postavljana-pitanja/individualni-vodomjeri/
<SilverSpace> krivi link je prvi 
<SilverSpace> komad 1500kn pri ugradnji 
<SilverSpace> 3000kn platio za dva
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly> noć
<CrazyLemon> https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-2600-pinnacle-ridge-cpu-performance-leak/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-21
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> recimo komp koristi smao binarne vrijednosti
<Hrki> a mi dok recimo radimo .exe to se nakraju konvertira vecinom u HEX da smanjimo velicinu?
<Hrki> ali opet taj HEX se mora konvertirat na kraju u binary
<Hrki> ?
<jelly> ništa se ne konvertira, hex je samo način na koji se ljudskom operateru prikazuju isti podaci
<Hrki> znaci svaki executable je u binarnom prikazu =?
<jelly> sve je binarno sa današnjim računalima
<jelly> i tekstovne datoteke su binarne :-)
<jelly> samo se riječ "binarno" koristi kad ne postoji bolji opis, odn. kad se ne može identificirati struktura
<Hrki> kuzim, ali recimo otvoris neki exe
<Hrki> i vidis da ima HEX strukturu
<jelly> ne
<jelly> tvoj preglednik ti prikazuje bajtove u tom obliku, to su i dalje isti bajtovi 
<Hrki> aha, razumem
<SilverSpace> za ovo nisam znao https://jlcpcb.com/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-22
<SilverSpace> dan za lopatanje
<ivoks> canonical je zakon.
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> $%@!# snijeg
<jelly> ali zato debian/rules
<ivoks> https://telesport.telegram.hr/kolumne/covjek-koji-je-buljio-u-ekran/najljepsa-voznja-igara/
<jelly> linkali su gif od imgur korisnika AbortedFetusNecrophiliac
<sillyslux> lol ovo je dobro https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/19883
<obrut> ma taj npm i ta javascript sranja, to treba ustavom zabranit
<jelly> this ^^
<ivoks> otvorit cu 10 sampanjaca jednom kad zatvorim obrt
<ivoks> trebao sam pisati blog
<ivoks> e... imam pitanje
<ivoks> zakaj spacex ne koristi padobrane za spustanje raketa?
<ivoks> kaj to ne bi bilo jeftinije?
<obrut> ovo je lakse za fejkat (napravit CGI slijetanja) obzirom da taj spacex i njihove rakete uopce ne postoje, to je sve izmisljotina... nit je tesla lansiran u svemir
<ivoks> mislim, budimo relani
<ivoks> NASA je desetljecima koristila padobrane za spustanje raketa koje su sibale raketoplane u svemir
<ivoks> i ponovno koristila te rakete
<ivoks> to je sve jedna patka
<jelly> \_o<
<SilverSpace> hm 
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####] Super Bra je revolucionarni novi način pranja koji štiti Vaš grudnjak od oštećenja u perilici.
<sillyslux> Besplatno isprobaj TENA Lady uloske! (From: Infotext <freemail@portal.net.hr>
<jelly> to je feature
<jelly> ako si ga dobio na net.hr adresu
<SilverSpace> https://www.iskon.hr/404
<SilverSpace> zemlja je ravna
<sillyslux> oo, mozda sam sjeba grah, nikako da se zgusti, jel se smi varat brasnom?
<jelly> bolje gustinom ali da, samo to se skuži
<sillyslux> gustinom?
<sillyslux> nom nom?
<sillyslux> :)
<sillyslux> skuzi ne skuzi
<jelly> gustin je baš za to
<sillyslux> oa!
<sillyslux> https://www.podravka.hr/proizvod/gussnel/
<sillyslux> mislim da to trazim vec misec dana
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> ak je to to
<sillyslux> za puding
<sillyslux> 100% Ugljikohidrati - pa valjda je...
<jelly> s tim da je za grah to varanje, bolje je zdrobit neki udio graha pa da se zgusne od toga, ili kuhat dovoljno da se dio raskuha
<sillyslux> ok ty
<sillyslux> :D
<jelly> ali kad zagusti tj. suprotno od toga neki put treba i varat :-)
<sillyslux> mhm mozda ne danas
<sillyslux> zdrobit cu grah
<sillyslux> i cekat cu jos jedno 2 sata
<sillyslux> nek se lipo skuva
<jelly> ako si na pola puta to zvuci najbolje
<jelly> a mozes i dio vode izlit
<jelly> DISCLAIMER: nikad kuhao grah, samo gledao :-)
<jelly> i jeo
<jelly> mozda pricam gluposti
<sillyslux> nene, to je skoz logicno s tin zdrobljenim
<sillyslux> a izlit vode necu
<sillyslux> nije voda
<sillyslux> nego juha
<jelly> onda je stavi sa strane pa je koristi kao temeljac za nes drugo
<sillyslux> uhh, 24h sata je bio u vodi, sad se kuha skoro 2hrs a jos je tvrd :(
<sillyslux> vidjet cu u 7 sta kako
<sillyslux> a sad sam gladan :(
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: no da grah :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWo2dfFXUAAxL4O?format=jpg
<sillyslux> pa dobro, moj nije bas neki
<sillyslux> jeo sam kod susjeda punjenu papriku
<sillyslux> kakav mi je grah, to cu sutra tek tocnije procijenit
<jelly> ovisi kolko je paprike i bunceka i kobase unutra!
<jelly> plus, bolji je nakon 2-3 dana
<sillyslux> stavio sam svega :) skomno ali ga ima, cak i cesnjaka
<sillyslux> i nije se bas jako zgustilo
<jelly> biće bolje idući put
<sillyslux> ovo je vec drugi put, a prvi put s grahom iz limenke je bilo bolje
<jelly> taj je predkuhan
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-23
<ivoks> ovi debili u poreznoj nisu normalni
<hbogner> kaj sad ivoks ?
<obrut> mora platit porez pa se unervozio ;)
<ivoks> nece mi ukinuti akontacije za porez na dohodak na obrt, iako obrt vise nema prometa
<ivoks> sto znaci da moram uplatiti akontacija s kojima sam uredno mogao zaposliti 1 ili 2 ljudi
<ivoks> cak mi salju i opomene, iako sam im vec preplatio
<ivoks> ne znam kaj bi vise napravio...
<sillyslux> bolji mi je grah danas, upio je svu tekucinu, dodao sam jos pasirane pome i vode
<SilverSpace> dn
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-25
<sillyslux> lol https://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/komentari-clanaka-bughr/prica-o-zivotu-dvojice-vrhunskih-hrvatskih-develop/256883.aspx?page=0&jumpto=5609029&sort=asc&view=flat
<jelly> lol -17
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Maksimir, Croatia | Temperature: 25°F / -4°C; Humidity: 39%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Ne, 11mph / 18kph; Updated: 1 hr, 3 mins, 0 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Overcast; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 9°F / -13°C | Forecast for Monday: Overcast; High of 22°F / -6°C; Low of 12°F / -11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Overcast; High of 20°F / -7°C; Low of 2°F / -17°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 2°F / -17°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 26°F / -3°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Friday: Ice pellets; High of 32°F / 0°C; Low of 26°F / -3°C
<jelly> > Forecast for Friday: Ice pellets; High of 32°F / 0°C; Low of 26°F / -3°C
<jelly> nisam nikad vidio da je tuča prognozirana toliko unaprijed
<CrazyLemon> ice pellets == hail ? 
<jelly> valjda
<jelly> zapravo ne, piše da je to kiša koja se smrzne prije pada
<CrazyLemon> yup..to je ona kiša koja boli :D
<jelly> > Ice pellets are smaller than hailstones
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_pellets
<datase> ^ Ice pellets are a form of precipitation consisting of small, translucent balls of ice. Ice pellets are smaller than hailstones which form in thunderstorms rather than in winter, and are different from graupel which is made of frosty...
<jelly> nema stranice na hrvatskom, al na srpskoj wp se zove sugradica https://sr.wikipedia.org/sr-el/%D0%A1%D1%83%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0
<jelly> > prečnik dostiže maksimalno do pet milimetara
<CrazyLemon> 'sodra' u sloveniji :)
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel
<datase> ^ Graupel, also called soft hail or snow pellets, is precipitation that forms when supercooled water droplets are collected and freeze on falling snowflakes, forming 2–5 mm balls of rime. The term graupel comes from the German language.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-18
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sve složeno na rpi https://i.imgur.com/LZ3l5zf.jpg
<datase> ^image/png 987x1066 41.8KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, i kaj bus delal s tim home sustavom? Za sad sam se sjetio da bi mogao biti koristan da enforsam aljenje/gasenje svjetala dok sam na moru ( radi lopova). Eventualno da palim grijanje 1h prije nego krenem doma, ali to mogu i s tajmerom. 
<DomaMuffin> gasenje svjetala mobitelom mi je jedna od stvari koje ne smiju postojati :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, btw "dnenik" :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak ga upikneš ja nisam vidio 
<SilverSpace> to se prevodioc negdje zajebo 
<SilverSpace> možda nađem gdje je to 
<SilverSpace> a kaj cu stime ma niš zgodna stvarcica velikih mogucnosti https://www.home-assistant.io/components/#all
<SilverSpace> pun kufer 
<DomaMuffin> Ma daj, svi pricaju o mogucnostima, a na kraju su im smart kuce par elektromotora s tajmerom i disko program zarulja u boravku. Zato pitam di mislis da ce ti ovo dici kvalitetu zivota?
<SilverSpace> za palit gasit svijetlo imas sonoff za 5$ radi od bilo kuda 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo je kaj to sve biljezi otvaranja vrat prozor i radi dnevnik pa bas sve biljezi 
<DomaMuffin> I onda ces nakon godinu dana sloziti algoritam koji otkljucava vrata u vrijeme kad bi ti trebao uci/izaci ? :D
<SilverSpace> ako napravim izmjenu u conf datoteci i to zabiljezi logiranje sa ip adresa i tak 
<SilverSpace> pa moze i to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> iznenadilo me kaj fakat mozes svasta slozit
<SilverSpace> https://i.imgur.com/UNH9Sqa.jpg
<datase> ^image/png 980x1000 68.9KiB :: 2 views :: not sure if safe for work
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam opcinjen time koliko si se angazirao da skupljas svoje podatke a mozes se zakaciti na API nekog providera :)
<DomaMuffin> gg ! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Da se razumijemo, jako me svrbi da i sam nekaj slozim, ali ne znam kaj bi rekao zeni - kaj delam :)
<DomaMuffin> Vec zamisljam posebne VLANove za zarulje i posebne za audio sustav, mozarta u djecjoj sobi kojeg palim mobitelom s posla i to. 
<DomaMuffin> I onda se puknem smijat' sam sebi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jelly, ovi tvoji ni traga ni glasa
<jelly> sad je vec proslo vise od tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> hbogner: dimne signale trebaš pustit da bi te našli :)
<obrut> DomaMuffin: nego sto nego zasebne vlanove...
<obrut> i zelis doma to slozit iz barem dva razloga: 1. it's fun, 2. ne zelis spijunima dat informacije o stanju u tvom stanu :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: složio na rpi sve https://i.imgur.com/os7BwiH.jpg
<datase> ^image/png 975x1004 59.7KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<DomaMuffin> err, obrut 2 je upravo suprotno, jekl veci attack surface ako  imam pametnu kucu ili ako nemam ? :)
<jelly> "da"
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<obrut> DomaMuffin: zavisi sto ti pametna kuca moze :P
<dodobas> putar
<DomaMuffin> nemas kaj haknut i spijat ako nemre nikaj
<hrvoje> ima serija zove se cyberwar, sezona 2 epizoda 5 .. internet of things apocalypse :)
<DomaMuffin> To vec zivimo > shodan
<hrvoje> da da :) security je tu samo usputna tema koju svi samo gledaju kao nepovratni trošak
<DomaMuffin> Jos nije bilo prave stete, pa ce se tako i nastaviti :>)
<hrvoje> ima taj serijal zanimljivih epizoda, negdje u ukrajini su ugasili struju 2015-e za četvrt milijuna ljudi
<DomaMuffin> Svega ima, rusenja bolnickih sustava, ovo kaj velis s strujom, ali se ne desava stalno u tom volumenu da moja mama kaze "tu se nesto mora promijeniti"
<hrvoje> bit će i toga, jer što može biti loše od par dodatnih milijardi uređaja spojenih na net? :)))))
<DomaMuffin> Trljam ruke, satnica za IoT hardening ce biti masna :)
<obrut> DomaMuffin: ne znam kakve pare ces ti vidjet, ti si windowas, iotovi su uglavnom na linuxu :)
<DomaMuffin> Ne sramim se raditi na sustavima za siromasne :)
<DomaMuffin> Osim toga, hardening se ne radi tak da prelemljavas kamere iz kine tak da iskljucis spy-chip :)
<DomaMuffin> Ili da mijenjas kernele na njima :)
<obrut> hrvoje: ti imas zeluca za gledat takve serije ? :)
<obrut> meni muka dodje od glume, rezije i bome scenarija :)
<hrvoje> obrut: a ponekad pogledam, nađe se zanimljivih epizoda ... ako ništa, bar ti spomenu nešto zanimljivo za guglati kasnije
<hrvoje> obrut: volim gledati te kompjuterske gluposti općenito, wargames sam pogledao valjda 20 puta :D :D
<obrut> pa volim i ja, ali sve ima svoje granice :)
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam spreman pogledati gotovo bilo sto, samo da ne bufferira previse :)
<DomaMuffin> Sinoc si pustim neki zadnji film s avengerima i zaspim naa kaucu, veli zena da se digla u 5 i isla gasiti telku, ovaj je jos bio u filmu i nakej je bufferirao na 3%
<hrvoje> a mr robot, ste gledali? :)
<dodobas> prvu sezonu ... ne znam koliko ih je dosad izaslo
<DomaMuffin> Samo RTL kockica zadnjih godinu dana, kaj si navece pustim, to prespavam. Skoro sam pogledao MrRobota malo :)
<jelly> mda, mućke, tng, cheers, ko da sam se vratio 30 godina nazad
<DomaMuffin> Velim dragoj da sam si kupio stolac u IKEAi i da idem popodne po njega. Za 16 sekundi sam dobio popis kakve tanjure i kojekaj moram usput uzeti.
<DomaMuffin> Previse pricam.
<obrut> budi sretan da ne moras i nju vodit :)
<obrut> hrvoje: pogledo sam ja mr robota cijelog
<DomaMuffin> Moram baciti staru dasku za peglanje na zelenom otoku pa ne stane i ona u auto
<DomaMuffin> obrut, vidi se da si iskusnjara
<SilverSpace> super je vani 
<obrut> ono, odemo frend i ja u Ikeu, zene dale popis, gotovi za pol sata, a gomilu stvari uzeli... i jos pojeli hot dogove, sladoled i kolu
<obrut> a sa zenama, nikad gotov
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<obrut> vani je jebeno.. a ja sjedim u uredu i pogled mi ravno puca na Triglav
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si veči slovenac od mene je..te :D
<SilverSpace> jes si brzi kad sve preko interneta kupis i samo dolje podigneš :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: staces :) danas sam u Ljubljani, sutra isto, a mozda i ostatak tjedna :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: tak ja kupujem u ikei samo dođem po to 
<SilverSpace> kaze da je 14° mada na suncu je više
<DomaMuffin> Nisam jos kupovao i ikejama, dodjem lijevo od ulaza na prijem robe i na salteru pokazem narudjbu, pa tamo i pokupim, ili je drugacije za pred-kupljenu robu ? 
<DomaMuffin> Pitam jer ne znam u kojem trenutku da kolica neka uzmem :) 
<SilverSpace> jel ima da u mapi mozes pretraziti po datotekam neku rijec
<SilverSpace> ono da u tri datoteke trazis neku rijec 
<SilverSpace> da ne moram otvarati sve 
<obrut> sto je mapa ?
<SilverSpace> folder
<SilverSpace> ruzna rijec
<SilverSpace> folder
<hbogner> jelly, \o/ javio se vaš sales
<obrut> SilverSpace: grep ne pomaze ?
<jelly> hbogner: da, špotao sam ih da je prošlo 10 dana
<hbogner> kaze da me pokusao u cetvrtak dobiti ali nije uspio ...
<hbogner> hvala :)
<jelly> hbogner: baš me zanima koliko će biti cijena za dovući prokop i optiku tamo na lokaciju u KA, prošli put kad je trebalo za ivoksa bila je neka bezobrazna cifra za 600m udaljenosti
<SilverSpace> poslije rucka Å¡kropec
<hbogner> doci ce k nama na sastanak posto imamo vise specificnih zahtjeva
<jelly> super
<SilverSpace> obrut: a kak njega natjerati da gleda u sve datoteke 
<hbogner> jelly, link kod nas je manji prioritet u odnosu na ove ostale stvari, ali ba si mene interesira :)
<SilverSpace> grep -nr
<SilverSpace> grep -inR ee ovo pomoglo
<SilverSpace> kak se jebem ovih par dana sa wemos budem nesto i naucio :)
<SilverSpace> uspio sam sve kaj sam htio slozit
<SilverSpace> Raikkonen se razbio 
<SilverSpace> prvi dan testiranja F1
<Mmike> BF BF BF BF
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gdje gledas?
<Mmike> ja upravo skuzio da sam propustio popust za f1tv
<Mmike> :{(
<dodobas> Mmike: pa jel ima neki provider kojem bi mogao platiti i gledati trke ?
<Mmike> pa ima, f1tv
<dodobas> sto nije to onaj servis koji nikako da pocne radit ?
<dodobas> pih 65€ ... 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema nigdje uzivo pratim na twitteru par njih pa tvitnu dogadanja na stazi 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dzr3iD5X4AAeYAx?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzesDRCX0AAJioz?format=jpg&name=large
<dodobas> ima na autosportu ... https://www.autosport.com/f1/live/2853769/barcelona-f1-test-day-one-2019
<Mmike> dodobas, radi vec godinu dana, veli ekipa da radi super
<Mmike> i jucer si mogao kupiti za 29 dolara
<Mmike> al' propustio :/
<SilverSpace> lijepo izgleda https://www.f1puls.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Sebastian-Vettel-test.jpg
<dodobas> da ... na suncu
<SilverSpace> eh moram kupit google cast
<jelly> chromecast?
<jelly> neki susjed to ima i tablet mi non-stop hoće castati na to
<jelly> naime u svaki video nalijepi u ćošku gumb za cast... i ak slučajno klikneš
<jelly> ode pornj^H^H^H^H^Hcrtani film kod susjeda na tko zna koji uređaj
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol da to 
<SilverSpace> ali kak 
<SilverSpace> kaj si u njegovoj mrezi 
<jelly> ne moras biti, dovoljno da se vide u wifi direktno mimo AP-a
<jelly> mislim da se fičur preko kog to radi zove doslovno Wifi Direct
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> to mi je onda bezveze
<SilverSpace> kaj bi ti svi susjedi okolo mogli slati na tv kaj oni gledaju
<SilverSpace> ili ima susjed i ja i kaj onda 
<SilverSpace> to mi ne pije vodu 
<jelly> uvijek vidiš njihove primatelje, ali uvijek postoji i nekakva potvrda ili autentikacija
<jelly> al ak klikneš slučajno, i susjed potvrdi na svom chromecast-u, ode
<jelly> plus, chromecast kad dobije zahtjev obično preko CEC-a prebaci video input na sebe
<jelly> što znači da možeš susjeda zajebavat non-stop, ako mu radi CEC
<hrvoje> pitanje jel možeš samo tako isključiti CEC na modernim telkačima :))) prije se moglo
<jelly> kod mene može, al takitak više ne radi nego radi
<SilverSpace> cec kod mene radi super na toshiba 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV9TMBlAdm0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pre-Season Test Timing Screen :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 181,304 uploaded by FORMULA 1 :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> odoh sutra po Chromecast 
<jelly> meni između plejke i tv-a šteka, između drndoid škatulje i tva radi neš bolje
<SilverSpace> jelly: koji ima 
<SilverSpace> 2 ili 3
<jelly> ne znam ni koji je susjed od 4 moguća, iznad, ispod, vrata preko, ili ulaz do
<jelly> a kamoli koji chromecast ima
<jelly> nisam išao od vrata do vrata i pitao "jel imate chromecast i jel bi ga mogli ugasiti jer mi probija do mog dnevnog boravka"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji ti imaš to sam htio pitati :)
<jelly> ni jedan
<SilverSpace> meni između plejke i tv-a šteka, između drndoid škatulje i tva radi neš bolje
<SilverSpace> po ovom sam zakljucio da imas
<SilverSpace> jelly> meni između plejke i tv-a šteka, između drndoid škatulje i tva radi neš bolje
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> chromecast nije android, ima svoje posebne aplikacije
<DomaMuffin> kupio sam danas uredski stolac, kuciste, napajanje, jos par sitnica, platio ratu kredita i platio rezije. Odem na facebook i citam Cerina kak se ljuti jer mu OpSec strucnjaci nece raditi za 6100 :) 
<DomaMuffin> btw, mozete zgasiti mute za neregane ? 
<SilverSpace> weather zagreb//
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: normalno da neće 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, normalno je nama, njemu nije :) 
<DomaMuffin> Kuzim ja da su davanja velika i sve, ali ... malo je
<DomaMuffin> Mogu kak pretvoriti android box u chromecast ? 
<DomaMuffin> gugl je nekaj mrdao po APIju i zakomplicirao ne-chromecast uredjajima, koliko citam, ako netko ima definitivan zakljucak/rjesenje, pomozite :)
<DomaMuffin> Also, jekl mogu dici virtualnu masinu na androidu nekak ? :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: da i ne meni ne radi dobro 
<DomaMuffin> Ha, pise da se quemu/bosch kompajliraju na droidu. Ti si , SilverSpace , koristio neki gotov bajnari ? 
<SilverSpace> cega
<DomaMuffin> toga kaj ne radi dobro i virtualizira/emulira
<jelly> DomaMuffin: gugle ne zeli da itko reimplementira chromecast APIje i pretvara se da je chromecast
<DomaMuffin> ili mislis da ti castanje ne radi dobro ?
<DomaMuffin> jelly, they said it's security ! :) 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: mogli bi zgasiti mute, ali hrpa stvarno korisnih kanala je ostala na tome pa je freenode manje-vise neupotrebljiv bez identifikacije takitak
<obrut> jelly: trollaj susjeda :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly, Fair enough, bum si slozil irc kad opravim racunalo, hvala !
<obrut> SilverSpace: imam ja chromecast i chromecast audio... ponekad dobro dodju
<obrut> inace, chromecast ako ga nisi iskonfo na neki AP ce bit dostupan svima koji imaju app za konfiguraciju doticnog, no kad ga skonfas biti ce vidljiv samo tebi dok ti ne krepa AP :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<jelly> obrut: jesam par puta pa je ukljucilo neku identifkaciju kroz mikrofon na tabletu i zvuk na tv-u
<jelly> mozda je zvuk i drito iz chromecasta, tko zna, u svkaom slucaju je pretiho da autentikacija uspije
<DomaMuffin> https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/ld_preload/ # Wake up sheeple :)
<SilverSpace> ssh -X zakon
<hrvoje> ta jessie je spaljena skroz al je pametna ženska
<obrut> jes to ti stavio pametno i zensku u istu recenicu ? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/PY2KZNs.png      lol?
<datase> ^image/png 1249x813 137.7KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<hrvoje> obrut: joj da te žena čuje :)))
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> pospan
<SilverSpace> budan
<SilverSpace> uzeo cromecast i zadovoljan sam 
<jelly> dobar je chromecast, ak imas puno adnorndidr uređaja 
<obrut> zato bi moro imat puno ? :) ja sam chromecast koristio samo s jednog
<jelly> al za castanje ekrana ne voli da je wifi problematičan
<jelly> obrut: jedan od mame, jedan od tate, itd
<obrut> pa da, al ne moras imat puno da bi chromecast bio dobar ;)
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> ma radi super 
<SilverSpace> odmah ga prepoznao i home asistent https://i.imgur.com/HOnSv16.jpg
<datase> ^image/png 982x558 63.0KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<SilverSpace> samo ne radi pauza play
<SilverSpace> jedina tipka radi gasenje
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> i tak... mrezasima napravio aplikaciju, kazem URL je https://whatever/, pitaju oni na kojem je to portu...
<Mmike> Mb mb mb mb
<jelly> obrut: i kaj si im rekao, getent services https ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ne :(
<SilverSpace> radis :)
<SilverSpace> jel i kod vas ovako slozeno https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DzwxPpoXcAAPgj8?format=jpg&name=900x900
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obrut zna sigurno gdje to nije fotkano :)
<jelly> ne vidim dal su krajevi kablova labelirani
<jelly> ali ima nešto, možda su s onim plastikicama koje idu oko kabla
<SilverSpace> youtobe radi u home asistentiu zanimljivo to ovisi od playera 
<jelly> DomaMuffin / BotaniCar: tu?  
<jelly> moram te oćerat sa starog znc hosta
<DomaMuffin> sasam tu jelly , cheraj, ce mi se irc na poslu sam prespojiti ( FQDN) ili cu te morat gnjavit ?
<jelly> DomaMuffin: neće, prije je bila pinkie sad će biti twilight
<jelly> al mogu prebacit A record, ionako se gasi taj VM
<jelly> samo što ti ga je sad skeširalo
<jelly> saćmo vidit dal će se spojit s twilight
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<jelly> još prebacit pas.te.bin i mogu gasit
<jelly> a, i nagios
<obrut> i tak... editiram neki *tekst fajl* u kojem su mi neki taskovi koje sam radio i skuzim da je jedan krivi i stavim na pocetak linije # :P
<obrut> mislim da trebam kod doktora
<jelly> pa u cemu je problem da ga zakomentiras
<SilverSpace> eh sad se bacam na Tasmota
<SilverSpace> vec sam jednof sonoff sjebo mogu i drugog
<jelly> odsjebi ga!
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-20
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> ja se mucio a ima gotovi image :D 
<SilverSpace> https://www.home-assistant.io/hassio/installation/
<jelly> hom-ass
<obrut> SilverSpace: zar nije veca forak ak sam slazes ? :) barem naucis kako sto radi
<jelly> ima samo 24 sata u danu
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa da bar sam naucio :)
<SilverSpace> i mosquittoa i ovo i naucio kaj je mqtt 
<SilverSpace> i naucio da je to sve spijunsko sranje sad kaj god ubacim u mrezu home assistant prepozna 
<dodobas> putar
<hbogner> margarin
<SilverSpace> marlon brando
<DomaMuffin> jelly, zakaj si migrirao ?
<DomaMuffin> i zakaj nagios a ne nekaj modernije?
<dodobas> modernije ? kao ?
<DomaMuffin> Ne ynam sto ti je po chefu, ako i dalje volis semafore onda neka icinga/nesto, a akovolis realtime onda nekakav prometheus >(
<DomaMuffin> nije ylato sve sto sja
<dodobas> ma samo pitam ... sto sistemci smatraju 'modernijim; ... odnosno sto se vrti
<vileni> datadog
<vileni> tko ima vremena za monitoring
<jelly> DomaMuffin: nije nagios nego neki kompatibilni
<jelly> DomaMuffin: migrirao jer je 40kn jefitnije
<jelly> vileni: dal ces monitoring sam slagat ili cloud, tak svejedno
<jelly> ali neki monitoring imaš
<jelly> imam svoj jer mi hrpa servisa nije vidljiva sa javnog interneta, radius i ini šit je dostupan samo sa CARNet radius proxyja inače
<jelly> i sa mog vpn-a
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ovdje imam 2core 2GB za 93kn, tamo je bilo svega manje, a skuplje :-)
<jelly> kad hoću da bude u .hr, pa plaćam premiju :-)
<vileni> jelly: imam i ja svoj
<vileni> ali uvijek se agenti javljaju serveru
<vileni> ne zelim obrnuto
<vileni> za stvari koje moram pollati imam proxy u privatnoj mrezi
<jelly> onda moraš imati instalirane agente
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-21
<dodobas> maslac
<jelly> sutar
<obrut> fakat ne znam sto se taj yaml gura svuda
<obrut> uskoro ces kad odes u videoteku popunit formular za uclanjenje dobit papir na kojem ces morat napisat yaml 
<jelly> eh, lakse citat nego json
<jelly> ili $DEITY forbid xml
<dodobas> ovaj se isto gura ... https://github.com/toml-lang/toml
<dodobas> projekti koji ga koriste ... https://github.com/toml-lang/toml/wiki
<SilverSpace> an
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> na današnji dan -20 bilo po noci i zamrznuti potok  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dz7gXg1WoAAqfF6?format=jpg&name=large
<obrut> globalno zatopljenje je samo mit :)
<hrvoje> obrut: tko još ide u videoteku? :))))
<obrut> sta ja znam :) 
<dodobas> globoalno zatopljenje uzrokuju migranti, oni pustinjaci ... jos malo pa ce se sve pretvorit u pustinju
<jelly> barem zeko ima manje problema
<dodobas> ma pojeli pustinjaci sve zeceve ... :)
<Mmike> jelly, sto bi koristio za slanje maila sa nekog stroja koji nema lokalni MTA? a da ne koristis pytone i phpjeve i ine?
<jelly> instalirao bi lokalni MTA
<jelly> ili mutt
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> imao sam mutt na windowsima za to mislim, svojevremeno
<esd> pozdrav, ima živih ovdje?
<esd> ima li kakav način gledanja maxtv to go-a na linuxu? 
<Mmike> esd, jok, samo botovi i mrtvaci
<esd> ;D
<Mmike> pojma, i mene bi to zanimalo
<Mmike> ja sam trazio neki plugin za kodi al' nisam bas nasao nesto
<esd> Mmike: mislim imao sam plan instalirati neki android emulator
<Mmike> mislim, mozes preko web browsera
<esd> ne možeš
<Mmike> samo moras instalirati neki plugin koji ce fakeati useragent
<Mmike> pa da izgleda k'o da dolazis s windowsa a ne s linuxa
<esd> al ekstenzija je .msi
<esd> moraš 2-3 plugina skinut
<esd> zakomplicirali su SVE
<Mmike> pa meni je radilo
<Mmike> doduse, nisam dugo probavao
<esd> ne radi više haha
<esd> ugl... mislio sam neki android img bootati u vboxu pa tako gledati, ali je nemoguće jer su sve rootani bootloaderi
<esd> osim bluestacksa, oni jedino nemaju bootan i aplikacija radi savršeno
<esd> ali bluestacks nit ima linux port + je garbage na wineu 
<esd> tako da sam sad pogubljen :(
<esd> Mmike: imaš ti koju ideju kako da riješim taj problem? :D
<Mmike> koja je adresa?
<Mmike> za maxtv
<Mmike> da probam
<esd> sekunda
<esd> da otvorim krom
<esd> Mmike: http://maxtv.hrvatskitelekom.hr/#/
<Mmike> esd, imas morti useragent string od nekih windowza?
<esd> sec
<esd> Mmike: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/59.0.3071.115 Safari/537.36
<Mmike> woo
<Mmike> fakat ne radi
<esd> nop
<Mmike> kakvi piposi
<esd> razjebali su sve
<esd> mislim našao sam ja u wiresharku ipove i sve
<esd> ali jebeš to kad je onaj denovo drm na djelu
<esd> poludit ću
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> kak skuze da nisam na windozama
<jelly> po faci
<hrvoje> e jebiga, drm je mnogo zločesta stvar
<esd> Mmike: ma i kad promijeniš user agent i prođe, nema puno veze jer je plagin windows only
<esd> kako da unrootam jebeni android na virtualboxu? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-22
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> https://ironick.typepad.com/ironick/2005/07/update_on_the_o.html
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-17
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> jelly, aha
<Mmike> jelly, thnx :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, da, al' to javi samo kad je sranje
<Mmike> ja bih nest sto ce predvidjet
<Mmike> da pika smartctl svako malo pa da zakljuci
<Mmike> ubuntu je sve losiji i losiji :( kad se sjetim 10.04 ili 12.04, to su bile rock-solid verzije
<Mmike> cak i 14.04
<jelly> debian isto
<Mmike> i kad se sjetim da sam od 4.10 do 6.06 radio samo do-release-upgrade
<dodobas> napredak je moguc samo u kaosu :)
<Mmike> 6.06 sam reinstalirao jer sam 32bit->64bit, i onda dok nisu gnome2 maknuli sam samo upgradeirao
<Mmike> minorni problemi
<Mmike> a sad jebemti, svako malo nest ne radi
<Mmike> k'o windowsi :/
<Mmike> al' aj bar se ne apdejta grozno
<dodobas> windowsi su zbilja strgani ... osnvne funkcionalnosti
<dodobas> kao Win+S za nac neki program u start menui ... ponekad je taj 'izbornik' potpuno prazan ... nista se ne moze searchat
<dodobas> fix je ... nekoliko puta kliknut na start gumb ... onda se 'popravi' i search
<dodobas> debilane
<respawn> točno to ja sam stavio u virtual box i stalno neki bugovi ili nesto ne radi
<Mmike> kak se promijeni compressor za lxc?
<dodobas> Mmike: lxc compressor? what ?
<Mmike> dodobas, a lxc kad radi imageove ili ih exportira koristi gzip
<Mmike> i onda je to sporo
<Mmike> pa sam gledao kak da mu uvalim pigz makar
<Mmike> ili jos bolje, zstd
<Mmike> a dokumentacija je tak sjebata :/
<jelly> jel zstd multithreaded?
<jelly> pitam se jel možeš podmetnut pigz kao bin/gzip
<Mmike> jelly, je
<Mmike> i trebao bi moc
<Mmike> bar si u lxcu mogao
<jelly> nisam siguran da je 100% compat
<Mmike> pa pigz i gzip jesu
<jelly> pigz sigurno ima drugojačiji output na -v
<Mmike> i gunzip radi za pigz created fileovima
<jelly> mislim invocation compat
<Mmike> ```mario@MP50 /tmp/test> gzip -v 1.txt 
<Mmike> 1.txt:	 86.8% -- replaced with 1.txt.gz
<Mmike> mario@MP50 /tmp/test> pigz -v 2.txt 
<Mmike> 2.txt to 2.txt.gz 
<Mmike> mario@MP50 /tmp/test> ```
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :) slack navika sa ``` :D
<dodobas> eh kjad bi IRC podrzavao markdown :)
<hrvoje> ... i slike/animirane gifove :)
<datase> The clothes stand you a thousand again.
<jelly> kaj to je, pseudo python sintaksa?
<jelly> <TomyWork> how do i list installed appstream packages? <Haohmaru> do you mean upstream? <TomyWork> no. <jelly> appstream can be upstream but sometimes appstream is downstream of an upstream
<dodobas> sto ne bi snapovi i ti palci bili appstream
 * dodobas hides 
<ivoks> dodobas: ideja je da appstream appova upstream streama kroz snap :)
<ivoks> zasto se web developeri javljaju na oglase za posao na kojima pise da je java uvjet
<ivoks> zar oni fakat ne znaju da javascript nije java?
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> initgrupa je docekala svoj dan
<ivoks> i uzela init.hr
<jelly> koji su to
<ivoks> nice!
<ivoks> znaci, kada se u kunama prebacuje s racuna HR banke na revolut u EUR, nasa banka uzme 'porez'
<ivoks> ali ako se napravi medjunarodna transakcija, u EUR s HR banke na revolut (SLEV prijenos), na revolut sjedne tocno koliko je poslano
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> na cijeloj transakciji sam izgubio minimalno; cak bi mogao i zaraditi s vremenom
<jelly> ja uvijek prebacim sa HR banke na HR Revolut i tu ne uzima ništa
<ivoks> pardon, nisam rekao bitnu stvar
<ivoks> ovo je poslovni revolut
<jelly> firma?
<ivoks> tu nema uplate s kartice
<jelly> da.
<ivoks> nego samo preko racuna
<ivoks> a ne mozes HRK uplacivati na racun koji pocinje sa GB
<jelly> because reasons?
<ivoks> mozda je do moje banke
<ivoks> koja me sve vise zivcira
<ivoks> mislim da cu se prebaciti na HPB
<jelly> nisam siguran da u .hr ima ijedna banka koja ne zivcira na neki nacin
<ivoks> HPB mi je prije 2-3 godine dozvolio otvaranje tekuceg iz svoje fotelje
<ivoks> samo zato sam tamo otvorio racun
<ivoks> video poziv, slikanje osobne i to je bilo to
<hrvoje> ivoks: nastavno na onu diskusiju placa na revolut .... http://rep.hr/vijesti/financije/placa-na-revolut-hnb-da-porezna-ipak-ne/6631/
<jelly> dakle u nekakvom Pravilniku piše samo "banke"
<jelly> a Pravilnik se može lako promijeniti :-)
<hrvoje> samo to interesnim skupinama ne bi odgovaralo
<jelly> zamisli da banke ostanu bez 10% ili 50% uplata od plaća i pemzija
<sillyslux__> https://github.com/npm/cli/issues/836#issuecomment-586990101
<ivoks> hrvoje: ne zanima me isplata place
<ivoks> mene zanima da, kada meni sjednu EUR/USD iz inozemstva, da ja to mogu prenijeti na nesto gdje imam kreditnu karticu
<ivoks> i onda kupovati u EU/USD bez da sve to moram provlaciti kroz HRK
<ivoks> npr., zelim za zaposlenike kupiti tecaj koji je u USD
<obrut> mene zanima da kad mi sjednu pare u eurima na racun firme da mi banka ne uzme pun kua para za tu faking transakciju :P
<ivoks> place mogu i u HRK i u Revolut, kako god
<ivoks> obrut: pa e, upravo to
<ivoks> i revolut mi tu pomaze
<ivoks> bilo bi bolje kada bi isplata bila na revolut, slazem se, ali to je onda samo slag na tortu
<ivoks> revolut je banka
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-18
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> jesto probali NFS client na windowsima ?
<obrut> dodobas: primjetio sam da u zadnje vrijeme pitas samo neka vrlo cudna pitanja :)
<obrut> da ne kazem nakaradna :)
<obrut> al nazalost nebrem pomoc, nisam... mozda bi bonanicar tu mogo pomoc
<obrut> (b)onanicar :) hahaha :) botanicar :)
<dodobas> obrut: a da, rjesavam probleme windowsa ... tako da sve sto mogu selim u hyperV guestove ...
<dodobas> sve sto razvijem se deploya na linux, a ja 'moram' developat na windowsima zbog toga sto VPN klijenti rade samo na windowsima
<jelly> zasto ne vrtis vpn klijent u windows VM-u i routas promet
<dodobas> pa sad dodatni problemi oko slash/backslash ... npr.. `git archive --format=zip --prefix=sentinel_processing_20191119_1/ -o ..\sentinel_processing_20191119_1.zip master`
<jelly> a WSL2?
<dodobas> malo slash, malo backslash ... ovisno o tome gdje deployas i gdje pokreses naredbu
<dodobas> jelly: WSL2 nema podrsku za init ... a kako deployam na systemd enabled OS, onda zelim normalno testirat i servise/timere/....
<jelly> pih
<dodobas> virtualka mozda ... ali, onda ostaje generlni pristup internoj mrezi u uredu, sto mozda nije moguce ako nemam domenskog usera, blablabla...
<obrut> dodobas: kao sto jelly kaze, tebi treba samo neki "router/gateway" koji se vrti na windowsima
<dodobas> ili treba negdje poslat mail, da magicno proradi
<dodobas> jel zna netko router/gatewasy softver zas windowse ?
<jelly> to je komponenta u samim windowsima afair
<obrut> sto ne radi to ootb ? znam da nat/proxy ima ootb
<obrut> u krajnjem slucaju na tim windozama dizi ssh tunele :)
<dodobas> iz interne mreze mozes samo na 80,443 ... pa imam sad SSH na 443 da bi mogao do IRCa :)
<jelly> ootb, onaj "shared internet connection"?  Sa dvije mrezne u windows VM-u?
<dodobas> sve su to stvari za isprobat, samo sto ti VPNovi nakote toliko ruta pa se onda dio VPNova clasha s lokalnim IP adresama
<dodobas> ili cudan problem, za koji nemam volje trazit dalje ...
<dodobas> Host, dignem VPN, i sa hosta se mogu doci do servera
<dodobas> Guest, ne mogu doci do servera
<dodobas> ali ... ako na Guest samo pokusam spojiti se s ssh na server, dakle dovoljno da samo vidim onu poruku za confirmation ssh kljuca
<dodobas> nakon toga mogu pristupit serveru iz Guesta, ali ... ponekad i ne, malo radi malo ne
<dodobas> odustao sam 
<dodobas> pa sad sve kopiram na 'produkciju' i tamo testiram :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na kojem si ti slacku?
<jelly> dodobas: kao pravi developer!
<jelly> :'(
<dodobas> jelly: a e, prva iteracija je bila kompletni development na windowsima i onda deploy na linux, da si vidio te ljepote, npr. windows ne zna sto je posix, a python za iole napredniji rad s datotekama podrzava samo posix
<ivoks> koji to VPN radi samo na windowsu?
<ivoks> mozes i dignuti windows u virtualki i tamo imati VPN ako je to takav problem :)
<dodobas> Checkpoint endpoint Security 
<ivoks> to je ipsec
<vileni> jao, imao sam to kod jednog klijenta
<vileni> morao iz windows vm-a do tamo, i kad sam se spojio rute su se preklapale sa nasima pa mi net nikad nije radio
<dodobas> ovdi se mailovina share `hosts` datoteka koju pejstas u `system32/drivers/etc` il gdje vec ... da bi ti radili interni servisi nakon sto se spojis na VPN, ima 70tak zapisa :)
<vileni> sta nebi bolje bilo gitom? :)
<dodobas> tipa jednom u dva mjeseca dodje nova verzija `hosts` datoteke :)
<dodobas> hahaha, pa eto, dosji i objasni ti njima :)
<vileni> imam dovoljno vjetrenjaca
<vileni> :D
<jelly> pjbmti hosts file, jel itko drzi dns kak spada
<ivoks> dodobas: ta firma ne zna sto radi
<ivoks> nego, eOI ne radi s novim firefoxima
<jelly> oi oi
<ivoks> drzavna ustanova mi sugerira da koristim softver sa sigurnosnim greskama
<ivoks> je li to protuzakonito?
<jelly> ovisi koji zakon je jaci
<ivoks> ma prijavio sam im problem
<ivoks> veli lik 'koristite stariju verziju firefoxa i iskljucite azuriranje'
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> dobio sam mail
<ivoks> header:
<ivoks> From: Helpdesk eOI <helpdesk-eoi@akd.hr>
<ivoks> To: "Ante Karamatic <ante@dlivio.eu>"
<ivoks> BCC: <helpdesk-eoi-tehnicki@akd.hr>
<ivoks> kako zna bcc?!
<jelly> to pitaj njihov mejl server koji je ostabio bcc header
<ivoks> danas sam raspolozen za prcanje
<ivoks> Sigurno ste imali dobru namjeru, ali podsjecam da je svjesna instalacija zastarjelog softvera u suprotnosti s GDPR pravilknikom te je takvo ponasanje kaznjivo. Pogotovo ako se zna da takav softver sadrzi sigurnosne propuste, sto i je slucaj sa Firefox 71.
<ivoks> Dodatna informacija; verzija 73 takodjer ne radi.
<ivoks> Dodatna informacija #2; vas posluzitelj elektronicke poste iz nekog razloga ostavlja bcc header, sto sigurno nije nesto sto biste htjeli (bcc: helpdesk-eoi-tehnicki@akd.hr).
<ivoks> mozda zato sto je all caps
<jelly> ivoks: koristi 68esr koji je pod supportom jos ~6 mjeseci
<jelly> (ali nemoj njima reci da to radi)
<ivoks> znam da je, ali ja zelim prcat ovog lika
<hrvoje> a tko ce tumaciti taj zakon kad je kod nas sud zabranio indeksu distribuciju video uratka odredjene pjevacice
<hrvoje> bez ikakvog razumijevanja kako to sve funkcionira :D
<jelly> ivoks: pravilnikom *
<ivoks> jelly: tnx
<jelly> kad već nemaš kvačice da bar ispravno :-)
<jelly> also, s/header/zaglavlje/g ;-)
<jelly> kad pisem tako niko ne zna o cemu se radi :-)
<ivoks> promijenio sam ti informaciju
<ivoks> Dodatna informacija #2; iz nekog razloga vasa e-posta dolazi sa vidljivim Bcc headerom (bcc: helpdesk-eoi-tehnicki@akd.hr). Ne znam je li vam potrgan klijent e-poste, pa Bcc pise BCC ili imate neispravni posluzitelj elektronicke poste.
<ivoks> neka stoji header
<jelly> akd.hr mi je poznato...
<sillyslux_> The company’s orbital spaceflight clients include Dennis Tito, Mark Shuttleworth...
<sillyslux_> https://spaceadventures.com/space-adventures-announces-agreement-with-spacex-to-launch-private-citizens-on-the-crew-dragon-spacecraft/
<sillyslux_> nadajmo se da in rakete bolje rade od webservera
<sillyslux_> ISS > IIS
<sillyslux_> oh, shuttleworth je vec posjetio iss
<ivoks> da, nisi to znao?
<ivoks> svemu jednom dodje kraj
<ivoks> nwipe /dev/mapper/jupiter-home 
<ivoks> so long jupiter, it was a good ride!
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> mijenjam banku
<ivoks> erste je vrhunac nesposobnosti
<hrvoje> ja samo cekam ugasit zagrebacku :)
<hrvoje> pederi, smanjim paket na 30 kn i pocnu mi naplacivat 30+10 iako su se kleli da je samo 30
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-19
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nije to RBA bila prije? :D
<Mmike> zamijenio sam si tastaturu na P50, sad imam backlit onu
<Mmike> i sad mi ju MATE upali svaki put kad se sstroj boota
<Mmike> pa jebote :)
<dodobas> aww Mmike, pa normalno da ce bolje radit s novom tehnologijom :)
<Mmike> al' imam dva NVMea u laptopu sad :)
<dodobas> a to je bolje od jednog NVMa ? :)
<jelly> https://datastudio.google.com/u/0/reporting/10bPKPS6dkpj8DQqunfaXqulbKbjhznGt/page/s9IFB
<Mmike> dodobas, jesul' dva viskija bolja od jednog?
<dodobas> to ti mogu odgovorit samo nakon sto popijem oba ... :)
<sillyslux_> ono kad dvojica koriste isti odgovor s stackoverflowa https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1229641258370355200
<jelly> sillyslux_: 10 minuta kasnije, https://twitter.com/tehlaser/status/958550680460914688/photo/1
<sillyslux_> 10 minuta kasnije (i 2 godine ranije)
<sillyslux_> a nije valjda stackoverflow kriv i za ovo?
<ivoks> Mmike: je, prije
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ides nazad u RBA?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> HPB
 * Mmike se privikava na docker
<Mmike> lxc/lxd je tolko jednostavniji :) 
<ivoks> i prakticniji
<ivoks> docker mi se sve vise gadi
<ivoks> nije da su za istu stvar, ali ono...
<dodobas> docker ... generator posla za devops-e :)
<vileni> eliminator "meni radi" developera :)
<Mmike> ha, ne znam
<Mmike> lxd i imagei su uzas 
<Mmike> lxd je jeben kad ga tretiras kao vm
<Mmike> ja imam dosta lxc/lxdova, al' sve ih konfiguriram ansiblom
<Mmike> a u dockeru imam Dockerfile i onda je to malo jednostavnije
<Mmike> 'jednostavnije'
<Mmike> nego, dodobas , ti si docker magic
<vileni> meni nisu uopce usporedivi
<Mmike> htio bih da mi lokalni docker kontejneri koje koristim koriste apt-cacher-ng lokalni (znaci da u /etc/apt/apt.conf imam Acquire::Http:...)
<Mmike> a kad gurnem to u amazonov ECS/Fargate, naravno, nesmijem imat tu konfiguraciju
<Mmike> ima neki jednostavan nacin za to postici?
<Mmike> vileni, u biti, yup - nemres ih usporedjivat
<Mmike> u dockeru neces vrtit ssh, glupo je
<dodobas> ja sam ljeceni docker ovisnik ... jos uvijek sam cist ... tako da ne pitaj me nista o dockeru
<Mmike> u lxc/lxd je skroz ok imat ssh
<vileni> Mmike: ali zasto onda pokusavas isto postici sa dockerom i lxc? :)
<Mmike> vileni, ne pokusavam
<vileni> pa ovo sa aptom :)
<Mmike> vileni, kak ti buildas docker image lokalno za testiranje, za neki python app?
<vileni> pa opalim docker build -t nekitag . ? :)
<Mmike> ja u dockerfileu imam: RUN apt-get install -y python-pip ... 
<Mmike> i onda ovaj to srce s interneta
<Mmike> a htio bih da to srce lokalno s mog apt-cachea u mrezi
<Mmike> i velim, nije bed stavit u Dockerfile da se skonfa apt proxy, al' je glupo jer onda moram mijenjat image kad ga guram u fargate
<Mmike> tj, mijenjat dockerfile
<Mmike> pa sam nekak to mislio izvadit :D
<vileni> pa layeri
<vileni> taj apt-get je jedan layer, kad ga buildas ostat ce
<ivoks> docker ti reusa image
<Mmike> al' onda ak obrisem sve imageee, jer ih imam tonu i zelim iznova, onda opet moram s interneta 500 megabajta skidat
<Mmike> ili 300 ili koliko
<vileni> znaci svakih par sati ili koliko vec moras cekati 30ak sekundi ili vise? :)
<vileni> kuzim sto zelis postici, ali nisam siguran koliko ti se isplati traziti rjesenje
<Mmike> pa, kad sam na selu negdje s losim internetom, nije 30 sekundi, nego 20 minuta
<Mmike> i lokalni apt-cacher je spas
<vileni> onda jedino da imas 2 Dockerfile, jedan za lokalno, jedan za aws
<Mmike> mogu env varijablu namjestit, pa unutar dockerfilea provjeravat jel' namjestena
<Mmike> pa ak je, konfiguriraj apt-cacher
<Mmike> i onda docker run --env ...
<Mmike> kad pokrecem lokalno
<Mmike> jos da docker ima neki .rc file...
<vileni> mislis .env?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> docker run -e VAR=nesto
<vileni> pa ista stvar
<vileni> osim sto ne moras kod pokretanja navoditi
<Mmike> ne kuzim?
<Mmike> sto je .env?
<vileni> pa fajl koji stavis u folder sa Dockerfile
<vileni> https://docs.docker.com/compose/env-file/
<vileni> hmm, iako ovo kaze za compose
<vileni> onda nista, ako ne koristis compose :)
<Mmike> ja mislim da skroz naopacke koristim taj docker
<Mmike> imam kontejner sa svojom nekom priglupom flask aplikacijom\
<Mmike> i sad hocu ssh u taj kontejner
<dodobas> Mmike: ma tebi treba Docker Swarm
<Mmike> jer na fargateu nemam kak uc u kontejner
<dodobas> to rjesava sve probleme
<Mmike> a hocu ssh da mogu traceroute i telnet u curl i sve da mogu debugirat zakaj mi ne radi mreza kak ocu
<Mmike> i sad dodat ssh u kontejner je muka isusova :D
<Mmike> tj, mogu, al' onda mi ne radi moj python app
<vileni> nemoj dodavati ssh
<Mmike> vileni, nemam kak drugacije uc u kontejner
<Mmike> nemrem docker exec pokrenut
<vileni> pa znam
<Mmike> pa kak da onda?
<Mmike> eto: https://github.com/aws/containers-roadmap/issues/187
<vileni> pa ako pokrenes u ec2 ecs onda mozes
<vileni> fargate ne
<Mmike> fargate
<Mmike> nemam ec2
<Mmike> tj, amazon ih za mene menidzira
<dodobas> and it's about time to go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ... https://www.autosport.com/f1/live/2922229/-barcelona-f1-test-day-one-2020
<vileni> probaj dignuti obicnu instancu 
<Mmike> a obicne instance mi rade :0
<Mmike> i 'ecs na ruke' mi isto radi
<Mmike> jedino u fargateu imam taj bed 
<vileni> a sto ti logovi kazu
<Mmike> vileni, pa nemam u logovima probleme s mrezom
<Mmike> pokrenem auroru, pokrenem svoj kontejner, ovaj se nece spojit na auroru
<Mmike> a ja VPNom svojim, koji je dio VPCa tog, mogu do kontejnera
<Mmike> pokrenem drugi kontejner, vide se
<Mmike> nekaj je sa sikjuriti grupama potrgano a ne vidim kaj. i cini mi se najbrze to izdebugirati tako da se usshjam u kontejner i gledam dok klikcem po konzoli
<Mmike> ovak promjenim, moram redeployat (ili napisat neki servis koji ce okinut kaj hocu, sto mi se cinilo k'o komplikacija)
<Mmike> idem na zahod malo :D
<vileni> pa ne trebaju ti logovi za probleme sa mrezom, ali ako kaze da ne moze od rds onda znas gdje je problem
<Mmike> https://github.com/cxmcc/ecsctl/blob/559e148ffbc27562f2016a57354ab449dd23996c/ecsctl/pty.py#L25
<Mmike> KMEEEE
<Mmike> nda, krivo ja skroz to
<Mmike> iako vidim da hrpa ljudi hoce isto sto i ja
<ivoks> Mmike: da, krivo radis
<ivoks> to je aplikacija, ne OS
<Mmike> da, al' moram se moc usshjat unutra
<Mmike> nekad
<Mmike> bar u dev okolini
<ivoks> ne mozes
<Mmike> jer mi je 10981023948123 puta lakse dak debugirat
<ivoks> kak?
<Mmike> za produkciju mi je to skroz ok, da je slimmed down
<ivoks> to je kao da se sshas na localhost
<Mmike> pa tak, budem ssh instalirao unutra
<ivoks> nije to slimmed down
<Mmike> i onda cu se usshjat
<ivoks> tamo nema OS-a
<Mmike> ima, kak ne
<ivoks> nema
<Mmike> samo nema sshja
<Mmike> ok, ivoks, nema :)
<ivoks> to je chroot, prakticki
<ivoks> ssh u chroot je besmisleno, zar ne
<ivoks> jednostavno se chrootaj
<ivoks> ako hoces 'uci' u docker, onda imas docker exec
<Mmike> mislim da ne znas o cem pricas
<ivoks> i onda ces skuziti kako tamo nema shella
<Mmike> a nemam zivaca sad objasnjavat, sorryu
<Mmike> naravno da ima shella
<Mmike> ima i dpkg
<Mmike> i mogu apt-get 
<Mmike> i sve
<ivoks> brkas Dockerfile sa runtimeom
<ivoks> brkas RUN sa priremom kontejnera
<ivoks> RUN je ono sto se pokrene, nemas tamo dpkg i apt-get
<Mmike> (M=eb844 Dockerfile) mario@MP50 ~/work/noom/gits/mario-cf-simpleflask> docker exec -it simpleflask bash
<Mmike> root@ae42b77829c8:/app# dpkg -l | wc -l
<Mmike> 227
<Mmike> root@ae42b77829c8:/app# 
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> uso u kontejner
<Mmike> ima dpkg unutra
<Mmike> ima sve
<Mmike> ali, to je kontejner kod mene doma
<Mmike> kad daj isti kontejner pokrenem na fargateu
<Mmike> amazon mi ne nudi nacin da se execam unutra
<Mmike> imas i apt-get, pazi ovo:
<Mmike> eh, da jelly popravi jebo.me, mozda bi ti mogo pejstat
<Mmike> ivoks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TD68QhCKv5/
<Mmike> ima sve
<Mmike> ovisi koji image si uzeo, pokrenuo, i tak to
<Mmike> meni je lxc sucelje bilo jednostavnije, iako su lxc-* naredbe bile malo cudne (ovo kaj lxd ima sa lxc ovo lxc ono je puno bolje)
<Mmike> samo kaj je lxd iskljucivo OS kontejner, dok si sa lxcom mogao pokrenut kontejner koji ima samo, ne znam, python flask app, bez wsgi servera, bez iceg
<Mmike> sa LXDom mislim da to nemres sam tak
<Mmike> nije nit bitno, nazalost, ne koristim LXD :/
<Mmike> https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/fxbbtd7mhz1c
<jelly> bah
<jelly> php-fpm7.3[31838]: [18-Feb-2020 14:31:56] ALERT: [pool pas] pm.min_spare_servers(0) must be a positive value
<jelly> Mmike: sad radi
<Mmike> ok, ne moram fakin systemd u kontejner instaliravat da mi radi sshd
<jelly> kaj fali systemdu u kontejneru?
<Mmike> jelly, nema ga po defaultu
<Mmike> ubuntu docker image ne dodje sa systemdjem
<jelly> aha, vrtiš 1 process?
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> neki python flask drek
<Mmike> al' moram live debugirat nest
<jelly> onda ti systemd ni ne treba, tako se docker koristi
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> al' mi treba ssh
<Mmike> tj, treba mi docker exec
<Mmike> al' mi to fargate ne omogucava
<Mmike> :) nemrem jos jednom sve iznova :D
<jelly> ssh digneš na hostu
<Mmike> amazon fargate
<Mmike> nemam host
<jelly> clown docker?
<Mmike> sto je to?
<jelly> kad napisem clown ispravi mi u clown
<jelly> docker u oblaku?
<jelly> onda nadji bolji image, kaj da velim
<jelly> ili bolji hosting
<jelly> ali kak nemreš debagirati, piše da ima...
<jelly> > Rich observability of applications
<jelly> > With Fargate, you get out-of-box observability through built-in integrations with other AWS services including Amazon CloudWatch Container Insights.
<jelly> observaj do bola
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> mosh plakat :)
<ivoks> kad se zelis zapitati koliko je bio brutalan 2. svjetski rat, a da nije rijec o zidovima, samo pogledas ovu kartu
<ivoks> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/86665833_1346440845557125_2111044299352178688_o.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=M65xr-dZnIoAX9yShDW&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag1-1.fna&oh=077fcac43d507b2abefbbd261dff5c21&oe=5EC5711F
<ivoks> to su olupine brodova
<ivoks> kak bi bilo super kad bi finin softver za potpisivanje radio s wineom
<ivoks> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/eporezna/
<ivoks> This add-on is not available on your platform.
<ivoks> This is not a Recommended Extension. Make sure you trust it before installing.
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> evo opet ovog facebooka
<ivoks> hocete doci raditi kod nas?
<ivoks> jel se moram preseliti u smrdljivu irsku?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> onda ne, bok!
<jelly> traži da otvore ured tu :-)
<ivoks> google ima ured, pa svejedno traze seljenje
<ivoks> ti 'uredi' su lakrdije
<ivoks> znaci...
<ivoks> egradjanin
<ivoks> s biometrijskom osobnom mozes sve
<ivoks> tj, s cipiranom
<ivoks> mozes novu vozacku zatraziti, novu putovnicu
<jelly> level 4
<ivoks> mozes prijaviti dijete
<ivoks> kad cemo moci tako i glasati?
<jelly> nikad lepi, nikad
<ivoks> zakaj?
<ivoks> mogu i tak i onak muljati
<jelly> zato Å¡to je komplikovano
<ivoks> al fino je ovo
<ivoks> mogu si vidjeti povijest bolesti
<ivoks> lab nalaze
<ivoks> lijekove
<ivoks> jos od 2017.
<jelly> još kad bi upisali stari karton unutra
<ivoks> Vrućica nepoznata podijetla 
<ivoks> mjesec dana kasnije
<ivoks> Infekciozna mononukleoza 
<ivoks>  Koje preduvjete moram ispuniti kako bih koristio START? 
<ivoks> jedan od podržanih operativnih sustava: 32-bitne i 64-bitne verzije operativnih sustava Microsoft Windows (verzija 7 i više verzije) i Ubuntu (16.04.2 i više verzije) 
<ivoks> \o/
<jelly> wow :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-20
<Mmike> fora je ovo s layeroma
<Mmike> pa promijenis dockerfile
<Mmike> pa samo novi layer
<Mmike> osim ak ne mijenjas tak da obrises nest
<Mmike> onda dzaba layeri, nego ajmo apt-get iznova
<Mmike> daklem, apt-cacher je fakat nuzan :D
<Mmike> ivoks, vileni, dodobas: jeste tjerali kad docker na btrfsu ili zfsu? Ima smisla to?
<Mmike> doma, lokalno, za development/testing
<vileni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wvEwPLcLcA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Hitler uses Kubernetes :: Duration: 04:10 :: Views: 81,943 uploaded by Memenetes :: 2,097 likes :: 22 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> Mmike: moje sjecanje je da ... se nakote btrfs subvolumes (ili kako vec) pa se onda disk cehck oduzi kod boota, bar je tako meni bilo na Fedori
<vileni> kako drzati vise linux desktopa u syncu sto se tice podataka?
<dodobas> vileni: ahahah, hitler :)
<vileni> dodobas: pogodio je neke bolne tocke :D
<dodobas> najbolji mi prvi komentar na video `This is the best kubernetes tutorial on the net.` :)
<dodobas> everyone who has not used k8s in production, leave the room ... svi izadju :)
<dodobas> vileni: OneDrive ? :)
<vileni> previse je windowsasa tu :P
<dodobas> ah, zasto bi nteko stavio 1GB za Physical Extent na LVM PVu? ok disk je 9TB al ... trenutno je wastano 1022MiB :)
<jelly> zanemarivo
<Mmike> dodobas, hm... thnx. A jel' ti kaj brze bilo radit kontejnere i to?
<Mmike> Jer ja kad na overlayam hrpu toga, pocne se telit.
<Mmike> ah, zassto bi netko ikad koristio LVM :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ne sjecam se, tj. overlay2 je po meni najbolje radio, za ono sto sam trebao
<dodobas> Mmike: a eto, nasljedio server pa sad ... jel ... istrazujem
<Mmike> jeo sam teleca rebarca u Brenneru danas
<Mmike> dobra!
<Mmike> ne k'o svinjska u RNBu, ali dobra
<Mmike> i dobio sam Synology neki stari :D
<jelly> kao naknadu?
<Mmike> platio rebra, dobio sinolodzi
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> inetnum:        195.10.110.160 - 195.10.110.175
<ivoks> netname:        Mark-Shuttleworth
<Mmike> Vish :0
<dodobas> zakupit IP range i onda to ostavit u nasljede :)
<dodobas> ko parcelu na mjesecu :)
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> erste moj erste
<ivoks> zove direktor poslovnice
<ivoks> da nemojte odustati, evo prespavajte
<ivoks> popijmo kavu
<ivoks> kaj ste vi ludi
<hrvoje> save desk :D
<ivoks> ljudi se dodvoravaju tim bankama, telekomima
<ivoks> a jebte, mi smo ti koji ih drzimo u saci
<ivoks> samo dzonom i sva se vrata otvore
<jelly> da, ali moraš biti na izlaznim vratima da te primijete
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to je njihov problem
<jelly> Å¡to je bezobrazno prema klijentima
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> zasto bi tu bilo emocija?
<ivoks> das mi uslugu? ne das? ne znas?
<ivoks> tko te je... idem drugome
<jelly> zašto ne bi dugogodišnjem klijentu odmah ponudio uslugu prije nego veli da odlazi
<ivoks> ja sam ovima rekao 'idem u drugu banku, evo ove banke ce mi dati kredit odmah'
<ivoks> jelly: nikad dugogodisnji klijent nema vrijednost kao novi klijent
<jelly> to je glavni problem
<ivoks> to 'dugogodisnje' je patka samo takva
<ivoks> vise vrijedis nekom drugome kao novi klijent nego postojecem kao stari klijent
<ivoks> koristi to
<ivoks> iz istog se razloga brze napreduje kada mijenjas firme za koje radis, nego kad stalno radis u istoj
<hrvoje> sto je totalno blesavo :D
<jelly> al onda ces mijenjati uslugu svakih X godina
<ivoks> nije, to je normalno
<ivoks> jelly: zamisli problema
<ivoks> mijenjas carape svaki dan
<jelly> normalno je u smislu uobicajeno
<ivoks> normalno je
<ivoks> A od tebe zaraduje 5kn
<ivoks> B od tebe zaradjuje 0kn
<ivoks> kome ti vise vrijedis?
<ivoks> nije A
<jelly> kako.to
<ivoks> vec B, jer ces donijeti 5kn kojih on nema
<ivoks> A ce otpustiti jednog radnika na salteru i eto mu tvojih 5kn natrag
<jelly> to je sve naopacke :-)
<ivoks> ne, tebe su uvjerili da je naopacke normalno
<jelly> nemres imati rast zauvijek.
<ivoks> jer im to pase
<ivoks> ne moras imati zauvijek
<ivoks> samo dovljno dugo da konkurencija nestane
<ivoks> osim toga...
<ivoks> suvremena ekonomija omogucava neograniceni rast
<jelly> ne, omogucava neograniecno povecanje brojaka u racunalu
<ivoks> netocno
<ivoks> osvrni se oko sebe
<jelly> fizicki resursi imaju limite
<ivoks> u prosjeku se u *svim* zemljama bolje zivi nego prije
<ivoks> imaju da, ali novac nije fizicki resurs
<jelly> rast nije i ne moze biti neogranicen
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> osim toga
<ivoks> fizicki resursi su gotovo neograniceni
<jelly> *facepalm*
<ivoks> cim usfali na zemlji, naci cemo nacin rudariti na marsu
<ivoks> pa saturnu
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> to je tako od pamtivijeka
<jelly> does not scale
<ivoks> kako ne? povijest je primjer
<jelly> povijest ima i extinction evente 
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> niti jedan nije uzrokovan rastom :)
<ivoks> vec suprotno
<ivoks> nedostatkom rasta
<ivoks> da su dinosauri rasli (a nisu milijunima godina), napravili bi stit oko zemlje
<Mmike> pa poludit cu
<Mmike> na laptopu na poslu sshd u kontejneru nece pa nece
<ivoks> vidis Mmike 
<ivoks> otisao je u drugu firmu
<ivoks> bolja placa, bolje radno mjesto
<ivoks> narastao je
<Mmike> skommitao sve u github, pullnio doma, pokrenem
<ivoks> i udebljao se
<Mmike> i radi!
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> ivoks, prestani gledat moje tijelo!
<ivoks> sad bu i mazdu prodao
<ivoks> kupiti ce audi
<ivoks> i tak, raste :)
<Mmike> Ne bas. Skodu superb :)
<ivoks> eto, bitno je da je bolji auto
<Mmike> Audi mi je pre mali.
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> Al' da, ova mazda ide proc.
<ivoks> a6 je veci od superba
<ivoks> ali superb je dobar auto
<ivoks> novi? rabljeni?
<Mmike> godinu/dve star
<Mmike> 180-200k kuna
<ivoks> hoces kupiti moj a6 sljedece godine?
<Mmike> ima finih
<Mmike> pa
<ivoks> eto, za istu lovu
<Mmike> mozda to i nije losa opcija :)
<ivoks> 2017.
<Mmike> kaki motor ima?
<ivoks> 2.0tdi, 190 konja
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> k'o kladaricev
<Mmike> to lijepo ide :)
<ivoks> sasvim dobar
<ivoks> pa da, 6s do 100
<ivoks> po gradu ne trosi nis
<ivoks> leasing istice za godinu dana, ali mozemo se i ranije dogovoriti
<Mmike> ivoks, mogli bi, recimo, otic pojest rebra, dam ti telefon, i tak to :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> za godinu dana nece imati niti 100k km
<Mmike> ja godisnje napravim oko 20-25k km
<ivoks> eto
<Mmike> prosle godine sam napravio 22k km, ove godine 21k km
<ivoks> i ja sad radim toliko
<ivoks> sad kad vise nema jamming adventuresa
<jelly> <ivoks> i udebljao se # kao što rekoh, rast ne smije biti neograničen
<Mmike> nisam zadovoljan s dockerom
<Mmike> jebem se s tim sshjem jucer i danas  i reko, fakof, moram doma
<Mmike> git commit svega, git pull doma, docker build, docker run
<Mmike> i radi!
<Mmike> i sad gledam kak zakaj radi
<Mmike> i skuzim da mi nesh ubilo kontejner :)
<Mmike> i ne vidim kaj
<ivoks> hahaha https://www.vecernji.hr/media/img/e5/51/a7584d5150593cd73e51.png
<Mmike> systemrescuecd se vise neda pxe bootat :/
<jelly> https://twitter.com/royvanrijn/status/1214162400666103808 ne treba se dizati sa stolice
<ivoks> Mmike ova tvoja drama s dockerom mi je dala misliti
<ivoks> ja vec mjesec dana pokusavam sloziti docker image s jednom aplikacijom
<Mmike> to bi trebalo lako bita
<ivoks> i aplikacija se nece buildati u dockeru, ali hoce na obicnom sustavu
<Mmike> vele docker fanovi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koji app?
<ivoks> pa si mislim to prebaciti u snap ili lxd
<Mmike> e, dobio sam synology, neki stari doduse, ali, ali
<Mmike>  :)
<ivoks> Mmike jupyterlab
<Mmike> ivoks, to je onaj neki drek ala notepad na webu?
<ivoks> ali zelim ga buildati na poseban nacin
<ivoks> to je ala mathematica
<ivoks> s razlicitim enginima/kernelima
<ivoks> konkretno, sagemath se nece buildati u dockeru
<Mmike> ja bih odmah krenuo sa lxcom
<ivoks> i vec mi pun k.
<Mmike> zakaj nece, kaj veli?
<ivoks> veli da mu fali iconv
<ivoks> no comment :)
<Mmike> pa mozda nemas libc u kontejneru :)
<ivoks> sve je moguce
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> lagano mi puca film
<ivoks> i uopce nisam razmisljao o lxdu
<ivoks> a sad... sad si opako to mislim
<Mmike> root@2667e532b654:/app# which iconv
<Mmike> ja imam iconv
<ivoks> ma imam i ja
<Mmike> lxd zakon
<Mmike> i jos slozis ansible da ti ga instalira :D
<ivoks> lxd je normalan sustav
<ivoks> docker je perverzija
<ivoks> koja radi za php aplikacije
<ivoks> i to je to :)
<ivoks> ali onda moram napraviti spawner za jupyterhub
<ivoks> da pokrece lxd a ne docker container
<ivoks> ne bi trebao biti neki problem
<ivoks> o gle
<ivoks> https://jupyterhub.readthedocs.io/en/stable/reference/spawners.html
<ivoks> ima dobre dokumentacije
<Mmike> ja sam, recimo, pokrenuo sshd unutar kontejnera
<Mmike> al' sad cim se izlogiram iz ssh sesije
<Mmike> kontejner se ugasi :D
<Mmike> mozda to mora tak, nemam pojma
<ivoks> pa da... napravit jupyterhub lxd container
<ivoks> i jupyterlab containere
<ivoks> i cao djaci
<ivoks> to napravim za jedan dan
<ivoks> jebte docker
<ivoks> iako, snap bi bio veca fora
<ivoks> ali nisam expert :)
<ivoks> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-custom-lxd-images#1-overview
<ivoks> mozda sam staromodan, ali chroot kuzim i ovako je trivijalno
<ivoks> evo, vec sam dosao dalje nego li s ockerom
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-21
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> ste vidjeli sto je Mercedes napravio u F1 ? :)
<dodobas> https://streamable.com/e48rq
<dodobas> Ham povuce vlan prema sebi ... i prednji kotaci promjene tzv 'toe' okrenu se prema unutra
<vileni> mijenja spur u letu
<dodobas> navodno time sprecavaju da se gume ohlade na dugim ravnim djelovima, ali nesto povecavaju potrosnju guma
<dodobas> vileni: yup
<dodobas> jos se ne zna jel legalno
<dodobas> ha, kazu da je ilegalno za 2021 :)
<dodobas> ima svakavih teorija ... https://www.reddit.com/r/formula1/
<vileni> tu prestaje moj interes za F1, vise me zanima twingo fun cup :)
<dodobas> vileni: jel ima twingo fun cup svoj reddit ? :)
<vileni> jos nema!
<dodobas> a kako onda da pratim dogadanja :)
<vileni> https://www.facebook.com/twinsfunkup/
<vileni> s obzirom da imaju mozda 6 utrka godisnje, i nije neki problem :D
<sillyslux_> https://i.redd.it/d2ch7ir802i41.jpg
<Mmike> imam usb3 ladicu
<Mmike> i stavim 500GB samsung SSD unutra
<Mmike> i imam 200MB/sec
<Mmike> :(
<jelly> pa to je ok
<Mmike> ako nekog zanima, skuzio sam zakaj mi nije radilo u uredu a radilo doma
<Mmike> buildao sam simplesshd image, a pokretao simpleflask kontejner
<Mmike> tab-completion + disleksija 
<jelly> simplemmike
<Mmike> dislemmike
<Mmike> ako ste mislili da je openstack spor
<Mmike> prevarili ste se
<Mmike> amazon je grozno spor
<dodobas> Mmike: varas se, sve je sporo :)
<Mmike> lol :)}
<dodobas> pito danas kao ... kakav je to storage/SAN sto koristimo ... kazu ... `spor HDD/radi6` :)
<dodobas> *raid
<jelly> ne mora raid6 biti spor
<jelly> uzmeš 5 raid6 arraya pa strajpaš preko svih
<dodobas> jelly: nemam utjecaja na infrastrukutru, vidjeh da povuklo ~300Mb/s ... ali veci je problem random access
<jelly> read bi trebao biti ok.  Write će uvijek biti problem, mountaj noatime ako si na linuxima pa uštediš malo
<dodobas> da, sad bas malo citim/setupam ... trneutno je mount 'default' tj. (rw,relatime)
<jelly> relatime svakih ~ 24 sata ipak promijeni atime.  Ako rondaš po hrpi fajlova koji nisu dulje pristupani, to je isto kao atime
<dodobas> jel ostavljate reserved space za root korisnika, particija je 30Tb, trenutno je reservano 1.5TB tj. standardnih 5% 
<dodobas> a to je u principu 'data' particija, te mi nema nekog smisla ostavljat ista reserved ... osim zbog fragmentacije, ext3 se poceo telit kad bude skoro pun, ne znam jel isto s ext4
<jelly> na particijama većim od 1-2TB ne
<jelly> no.  2TB ext4, ako se ikad bude morao fsckat, računaj da ć€ fsck trajati do sat-dva.  Za velike fsove je vjerojatno bolje xfs.  Mi ne znamo raditi za xfsom kak spada, pa namjerno režemo fs-ove da ne budu veći od 1TB.
<jelly> tj. stavimo 1% 
<Mmike> jelly, kak mislis - ne znate raditi kak spada?
<dodobas> promjena FSa nije opcija trenutno ... 
<jelly> Mmike: lijepo.  Nemamo iskustva.
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> file system nije crna kutija da ga koristiš i da radi 100% uvijek u svim slučajevima, svaki ima svoje mušice
<jelly> plus, svi moderni filesystemi imaju inkrementalne update i nove feature svakih par mjeseci-godina-kernela, a da se i dalje zovu isto
<jelly> radiš migraciju hardvera, ili bare metal restore, ili tako nešto, formatiraš ext4 sa livecdom od nove distre, vratiš OS i podatke, podesiš boot loader, bootaš... i stari kernel nemre mountat root fs i paničari i stroj ne radi
<jelly> jer je netko nekad promijenio inode_size opciju za ext4 u mkfs.ext4 a stari kernel ne zna radit sa novim defaultom
<Mmike> jelly, to ti se actually desilo?
<Mmike> znas mozda koji kelneri stari novi razlike?
<jelly> ne, pričam gluposti
<jelly> ...
<datase> It's going to die a bit.
<Mmike> ...
<datase> If evening gets the best pillow.
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jelly, nemoras se k'o dodobas odmah ponasat :) 
<jelly> sorry, popizdim na retorička pitanja neki put
<dodobas> Mmike: de odi cuclaj pingvina il nest :P
<dodobas> sta me prozivas
<jelly> taj konkretan slučaj se desio skoro svakoj kolegici i kolegi koji rade linux u uredu, nekima više nego jednom
<Mmike> jelly, pitam zato kaj se meni to nikad nije desilo
<Mmike> a vracao sam prastare kenlere na nove mkfs.ext4ijeve
<Mmike> hrpu hrpu puta
<Mmike> tipa, ubuntu 10.04, a mkfs je bio sa systemrescueCDjem iz 2014te
<jelly> da si ubo live iz 2017 vjerojatno bi se iznenadio; 2014 je još ok
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda
<Mmike> ili sam pazio da nadjem stariji sysrescueCD
<sillyslux_> http://eptender.com/en/
<Hrki> jelly: sta su u iskonu dizali cijene paketa?
<Hrki> sad placam optiku + tv, kojih 290kn
<Hrki> vidim na netu da je sad skuplje
<jelly> Hrki: za nove korisnike?  Može biti, nakon što je digao A1
<Hrki> isuse boze, gledam ove stranice od t-coma
<Hrki> pa to je tako retardiano
<Hrki> uopce ne kuzim odabrat paket
<Hrki> pa kakvi kreteni to rade, to je strasno...
<jelly> ne znam tko im je to radio, a ni tko je nama radio i na osnovu čega su odabrani vidljivi paketi
<Hrki> pregled nikakav, samo neke jebene kockice retardiane uopce nemam prikaz kak spada
<Hrki> nakraju cu nazvat da mi objasni
<DomaMuffin> bas lijepa prica ova koju je jelly  ispricao za ext4. Lijepa jer vidim da me u zivotu bar jedan problem zaobisao 
<jelly> ma to je samo primjer, tako i fsck time za ext3 i ext4.  Ako znaš znaš, ako ne znaš, imat ćeš sat vremena ispada kad si očekivao 5 minuta
<jelly> zato xfs radi parcijalni check online, svako malo, i zato još noviji ext4 ima isto neke fičure
<jelly> ili ga digneš na nečemu što ima snapshote, pa okineš ro snapshot, napraviš fsck na snapshotu i ako je ok resetiraš fsck time na originalu na živo
<jelly> race condition, ali to je za sad najbolje za ext4
<DomaMuffin> cool
<DomaMuffin> U medjuvremenu mi se ceph napunio shoro do 80% , a nodetovi poceli ispadati u isto vrijeme <3
<jelly> kaj spremaš na cephu
 * jelly zamišlja nekog naivca koji ostavi uključen unattended-upgrades koji mu reboota dovoljno mašina da cluster padne ispod N/2+1
<jelly> reboota u isto vrijeme naravno
<DomaMuffin> Iskreno, ne znam kaj sve spremaju gore :) Sto manje znam, to bolje :) 
<jelly> ok, krivo pitanje, koji prokotol exposa za klijente?  native objektni storage?
<Hrki> jelly: jel ima mozda iskon tv prek satelita ?
<jelly> AFAIK nema, ima doma i ima preko interneta streaming
<Hrki> thx
<DomaMuffin> jelly: mislim da se koristi svaka vrsta konektora/targeta koju ceph moze ponuditi, svakom klijentu pase nekaj drugo.
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> oh ha ha, google je u ToS dodao "mi zaradjujemo od reklama"
<jelly> vjerojatno jer EU veli da ToS moraju biti razumljivi i jasni
<jelly> NNNI
<jelly> Ništa Nijemce Nesmije Iznenaditi... https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Bundesamt-startet-Rezeptsammlung-fuer-Notfallkochbuch-ohne-Strom-4664212.html
<jelly> > Federalni ured za civilnu zaštitu i pomoć u katastrofama traži ideje za recepte za obroke u slučaju da nema struje, ni vode iz slavine.
<jelly> (translated by Google, sorry)
<Hrki> <jelly> Hrki: za nove korisnike?  Može biti, nakon što je digao A1
<Hrki> jel Iskon ima neku povezanost sa A1?
<jelly> nema, samo su na istom tržištu
<Hrki> gledam, ovaj A1 ovaj pokucni net+tv nije los ako nemas optiku
<Hrki> ove ADSL 10mbit opcije koje mi nudi iskon/t-com su smijesne :D
<Hrki> to je valjda na infrastrukturi staroj 50god
<jelly> krivim državu što je prodala parice skupa sa telekomom
<jelly> pokućni je skroz ok ako imaš dobar signal i ne igraš se da ti treba niski latency
<Hrki> vidit cu, najvjerojatnije cu to morat uzet kad nista bolje nema :/
<Mmike> USSHjo se u fargate kontejner!
<jelly> yay?
<sakiKnin> veče
<sakiKnin> jel ima iko iskustva sa heroku
<DomaMuffin> pokucni je OK i za igranje, ima dana kad mi je ping 15ms, s tim se da i FPSove rokat
<Mmike> ZAKAJ MI SAD SVE RADI SRCE TI AMAZONSGO
<Mmike> sko :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-22
<dodobas> yutar
<dodobas> diskovi na serveru nemaju nikakv queue algoritam definiran, wat
<dodobas> root@K01A600LU18:~# cat /sys/block/sd*/queue/scheduler
<dodobas> [none]
<dodobas> [none]
<dodobas> doduse to je neki VPS na HyperV sa 'diskovima' na SANu
<dodobas> jel bi stavili `noop` scheduler  i rotational=0 za diskove na SANu ?
<Mmike> dodobas, koji kelner ti je to?
<Mmike> jer se men' cini da nemres mijenjat scheduler
<hrvoje> Mmike: eto, toliko ti dobro ide da si se poceo zalit i kad ti sve radi da zasto radi :D cccccc
<dodobas> Mmike: 5.0.0
<dodobas> ubuntu 18.04
<respawn> Linux mint 19.3 mate 1.22
<dodobas> al, ovo je neki VPS na hyperv/azure - cloud, whatevar ... 5.0.0-1032-azure
<boris___> vecer
<sakiKnin> pozz
<sakiKnin> imam pitanje
<sakiKnin> naime od jucer mi se zamrzao desktop tako da mi je non stop upaljenj terminal i jedan direktorij
<sakiKnin> restarta sam i shutdowno milion puta ali uvijek stoje otvoreni
<sakiKnin> i nevidim desktop direktorije i datoteke
<sakiKnin> imali ljeka :)
<dodobas> kako uvijek stoje otvoreni ako si restartao ?
<dodobas> jel iams mozda neke progame koji se pokrecu kod pokretanja racunala ?
<sakiKnin> dodobas: tipa da se ne mogu zatvoriti
<dodobas> pa onda ti blokaju 
<sakiKnin> dodobas: 
<dodobas> napravi novog korisnika pa se ulogiraj s tim korisnicima 
<sakiKnin> jucer sam dosta puta uplodao na git
<sakiKnin> ok
<dodobas> uplodao na git ? que ? :)
<dodobas> 'pebkac' mozda?
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> kde neon popravio ctrl-alt-l/r, vise se desktop background ne mice :D )
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-23
<Mmike> ha, sa storidza svog dobim i 1500 MB/sec u citanju :D
<Mmike> 1300 ipak
<DomaMuffin> Najs
<jelly> dodobas: vmware preporucuje none ioscheduler za VMove na esxiju
<Mmike> Ima li netko preporuku za pronalaske ne-duplica? :D
<Mmike> naime, za trazenje duplih (istih) datoteka koristim 'jdupes'
<Mmike> odlican, brz, tocan
<Mmike> ali sad mi treba nesto sto ce usporediti dva direktorija i pokazat na fajlove/dirove koji postoje samo u jednom od ta dva
<jelly> rsync -n 
<Mmike> diff -r to napravi, al problem je sto je diff uzasno spor
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> jelly++ 
<Mmike> odlicno :D
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/ntVWYq0 wait for it...
<obrut> so true.... https://twitter.com/tveastman/status/1069674780826071040
<jelly> brb, zakrpe
<DomaMuffin> Morao bi i ja carape pokrpati
<jelly> til ni jedan novinar u .hr ne zna staviti naglasak na prvi slog regije Veneto (dok je ve'ne:cija na drugi)
<jelly> TIL: PDV vrtuljak https://correctiv.org/en/top-stories-en/2019/05/07/grand-theft-europe/
